# YSL Discussion Thread



## Girl about town (Mar 11, 2009)

I have found the most gorgeous smooth densely pigmented lipsticks ever, the rouge volupte lipsticks from YSL. i bought n07 lingerie pink (kind of like snob mixed with saint germain) no 1 nude beige (like a more pigmented 3n lipstick)
and no 13 peach passion (really unique peachy coral)
i love love love them all they make your lips look amazing and the colour is amazing!!!
Anyone else loving these and what shades do you love???


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

I've heard such good things about these! I've been planning to get a couple for AGES! 

Peach Passion looks so beautiful, there were a couple of other ones I was interested in but I have to make my way into the city to check them out because I'm about an hour from any counters.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 11, 2009)

i am constantly putting fleshpot and myth over pink /peach lipsticks to get that milky nude effect but these lipsticks are the perfect colour and texture on their own, aaaaah so perfect!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 13, 2009)

The three you mentioned have been on my "want" list ever since they got released. I just haven't budgeted for them properly so I haven't bought them yet. I heard really good things about them. I'm going to the mall today so I'm gonna check them out finally.
Do you have swatches of any of these on your lips?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 13, 2009)

I've only swatched them on my hand but they felt amazing, hoping to pick up a couple soon!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought #13 and #1 as well and wow they are SO amazing.. If any of you are interested, I bought mine from a user on e-bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can message me if you want to know who it's from!! It was cheaper and it's genuine, even though it's coming from Asia.  They are such perfect lipsticks.. I'll take pix right now for some swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Mar 13, 2009)

I LOVE these! I have 4: Ultimate Beige, Sweet Honey, Forbidden Burgundy and Legendary Mocha. There are so creamy and smooth and pigmented and smell soooo yummy! Sigh. One day I will get Red Taboo...


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright here's the photos of:

#1 Nude Beige






#13 Peach Passion






It was a quick, light/medium application on pigmented lips.. Sorry if it looks sloppy, I just did it like 2 mins ago for you guys  I'm definitely for SURE buying more of these, so long mac lippies!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^Those look so nice on you! I had Peach Passion but I gave it away. I ordered it sight unseen and it did not work for me at all unfortunately. It is a beautiful color though!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 13, 2009)

It really is!! I just ordered Caress Pink.. Gosh I love these  Lol.  YSL seems to make the only lipsticks that I truly LOVE... MAC is okay, but just not as good as YSL.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 14, 2009)

i wore my no 1 nude beige yesterday and i love it so much!! such an amazing colour everything i wanted 3N to be!!
im going to get Fetish pink as it looks like pink noveau and i love that lipstick but love the formula of these! they feel so luxurious. i was horrified at the price at first but i enjoy them so much.
I will try and put some swatches up today!!!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 14, 2009)

hey tried to do swatches on my lips but lighting is so crappy here because its so dull, just looked like a big blurry mess. Did a few swatches on my hand ,again lighting is crap but gives you an idea of the colours and texture.
(left to right Nude beige no 1/ Lingerie pink no7/ peach passion no13.)
click images to enlarge


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2009)

Yah everyone needs to own at LEAST one of these lipsticks, they are just so fabulous!  And they smell good too


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

I have number 4 (Sweet Honey) and I really like it.  It's a nice nude color for me.  It took me a while to get over the $34 price tag for lipstick, but I think it was worth it.


----------



## damsel (Mar 15, 2009)

i have #1 nude beige and #8 fetish pink. i really like the consistency and the color payoff but i can't stand the smell. i normally top it off with a mac lipglass so that thankfully eradicates it. i'm looking to get #13 peach passion and #9 caress pink but i'll have to budget for them considering the price. i wouldn't say they are better than mac lipsticks [i love lustres, glazes and slimshines], just different. i do like that they come with built in SPF 15, because i am all about that.

temptalia has swatches and a review here: Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick is Phenomenal!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

I love these, I have #2 and #4. These have the perfect consistency. I wish there were better/more colors. I asked at the YSL counter and was told they will be coming out with more colors!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 16, 2009)

Mmm I hope they come out with a nice lavendar/lilac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Mmm I hope they come out with a nice lavendar/lilac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!_

 
Something in between Lavender Whip and Fashion Mews, please!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 18, 2009)

I broke down and got a couple of them.  I love these lipsticks!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2009)

i want fetish pink so much i had a dream about wanting it!!! haha guess that means i need to buy it!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL yes it does mean that!! I remember around Christmas time I really wanted to try Turkish Delight LG by NARS and I had honestly like.... 2 dreams a week about it haha same with the orgasm blush, and I got them, and the dreams stopped


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2009)

ah nars turkish delight is my HG lipgloss but the powers that be don't want me to have it!!!, i have lost 3 of them in last 4 months on nights out!!! ggrrrrrrrr will need to rebuy it though!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2009)

Aw man that sucks!! Grr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor you lol I hate loosing stuff!! Anyways I got caress pink as well now so I'm going to take a picture for you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we go!:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g?t=1237901022


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 24, 2009)

I got the #7 and #1 lolz. 
I kinda keep it away from the MAC MU bag or else I feel guilty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One MU bag for YSL. One MU bag for MAC hahaha. 

Those l/s you gotta be careful, they melt even more easier than MAC l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would know. (Learnt it the hard way)


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 10, 2009)

Ladies, I can only afford 3 of these for now.. and I'm trying to decide on #7 (lingerie pink), #1 (nude beige), #3 (fetish pink), #13 (peach passion) and #9 (caress pink).

Which of these have you seen/like/think would suite someone with pale skin and dark hair/eyes? #1 and #7 really seem like my type - but i'm interested to hear what you ladies think!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 10, 2009)

These are my favorite lipsticks EVER! By far from HG of lipsticks.
#1 Nude Beige is UNREAL. I just did 2 reviews on my blog. Check it out.

The first one I did, I swatched Lingerie Pink and Nude Beige. The second review I did was Nude Beige VC Bare Slimshine. Two HG nude lipsticks. 

I can not gush enough about YSL Rouge Voulupte.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_I have found the most gorgeous smooth densely pigmented lipsticks ever, the rouge volupte lipsticks from YSL. i bought n07 lingerie pink (kind of like snob mixed with saint germain) no 1 nude beige (like a more pigmented 3n lipstick)
and no 13 peach passion (really unique peachy coral)
i love love love them all they make your lips look amazing and the colour is amazing!!!
Anyone else loving these and what shades do you love???_

 
YUP!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lingerie Pink and Nude Beige are my HG's of lipstick. If I could only wear one lipstick for the rest of my life it would be Nude Beige by Far!!!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Ladies, I can only afford 3 of these for now.. and I'm trying to decide on #7 (lingerie pink), #1 (nude beige), #3 (fetish pink), #13 (peach passion) and #9 (caress pink).

Which of these have you seen/like/think would suite someone with pale skin and dark hair/eyes? #1 and #7 really seem like my type - but i'm interested to hear what you ladies think!_

 
Howdy!! I would definitely suggest #1, #9 and #13.  I love those three!! I'm fairly pale with quite dark hair and I own all of those and they're wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lingerie pink is a very pale barbie type pink.. So if you like that, substitute it for the #13!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2009)

#2 is great too! A pale nude/pink.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Ladies, I can only afford 3 of these for now.. and I'm trying to decide on #7 (lingerie pink), #1 (nude beige), #3 (fetish pink), #13 (peach passion) and #9 (caress pink).  

Which of these have you seen/like/think would suite someone with pale skin and dark hair/eyes? #1 and #7 really seem like my type - but i'm interested to hear what you ladies think!_

 

I tested them out at the counter and I purchased the ones that would be more in the cool tone family.  I have the following:  1, (nude pink) 7,(light baby pink)  8, (brighter pink)  10, (Fuchsia color) & 12 (burgundy color).  Note:  The colors in the ( ) are my description and not the actual names.

It really depends on what level of color you want and the tone.  I am NW15 and I like the blue or cool undertones.  Anything peach, coral, brown, beige, or tomato red really doesn't look good on me at all.

There was one rose tone that I wanted and didn't get.  Also, there was a red that wasn't blue based enough for me, so I passed on it.  

The best way to test is in person.  People have different pigment to their lips and that can really change how these colors play up or down on them.  

There really is a nice selection.  There are ones that are total nude beige, peach, coral pink, to a tomato red.


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 11, 2009)

*Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I adore these lipsticks! I was just telling someone the other day about them. They are hands down the best formula in a lipstick that I have ever owned. I've got three now, all in the pinks/mauve family.  I would love to get some of the nude/beige ones. I've ordered mine online and will buy the next colors at the counter. One of the colors ended up being bad for me. They are too pricey for me to make that mistake again. But one mistake still made them worth it for me. For anyone interested go by the counter and give one a try. I don't think you will be disappointed if you can find your color.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

These are ones that I was talking about earlier.  I just put their numbers that was on the bottom of the lipsticks.









#12 Forbidden Burgundy









#10 Provocative Pink









#8 Fetish Pink









#7 Lingerie Pink









#1 Nude Beige


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_#2 is great too! A pale nude/pink._

 
yep #2 is next on my list to buy. I am going to go to sephora next week and get that baby.


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_These are ones that I was talking about earlier. I just put their numbers that was on the bottom of the lipsticks._

 

Thank you so much - this was SO VERY helpful! I love them all!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I want one of these so bad!!  But they are super expensive in Canada, I think around $50 after tax.  That nude beige one is gorgeous!  I think that will be my first, maybe I'll splurge when I go to Vegas.

How much are they in the states?  I can't remember.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

if i could only ever wear the one lipstick ever, it would be nude beige it is perfect in every way i really think it would suit everyone!!!
im going to buy no8 for definite tomorrow have been wanting it for a while but need it even more now after the above pic!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I'm getting #1, #2, #7, #13 I've wanted them for almost a year but I hate the price even with my staff discount.


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Ladies, I can only afford 3 of these for now.. and I'm trying to decide on #7 (lingerie pink), #1 (nude beige), #3 (fetish pink), #13 (peach passion) and #9 (caress pink).

Which of these have you seen/like/think would suite someone with pale skin and dark hair/eyes? #1 and #7 really seem like my type - but i'm interested to hear what you ladies think!_

 





 I have all of the colors you mentioned  but they are all so different.  Do you want a pink lippie, a peach or a nude?  If you can afford 3, I would go with the #1, #9, #13.... the reason is that these colors spread so well you can mix them beautifully.  I often mix the #1 with the #9 and get a pinky mauvy color which is gorgeous.  

I also bought the #5 (brown) for a mixer  as well as the #17 for a hot tomato red.. obviously these are expensive so they are for personal use


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

oops, add #11.. which is a fabulous burgundy


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

After checking out sephoras site, I want #1 and #18, the bright red.  I also think #2 and #4 look pretty.  Not sure if #2 would suit me.  Any thoughts on it?

I think the fuchsia one is gorgeous too, but I have more bright pink lipstick than I will ever use.


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

  I have all of the colors you mentioned but they are all so different. Do you want a pink lippie, a peach or a nude? If you can afford 3, I would go with the #1, #9, #13.... the reason is that these colors spread so well you can mix them beautifully. I often mix the #1 with the #9 and get a pinky mauvy color which is gorgeous. 

I also bought the #5 (brown) for a mixer as well as the #17 for a hot tomato red.. obviously these are expensive so they are for personal use  
 
I never even thought to mix the colours! That is a fantastic idea !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

  After checking out sephoras site, I want #1 and #18, the bright red. I also think #2 and #4 look pretty. Not sure if #2 would suit me. Any thoughts on it?

I think the fuchsia one is gorgeous too, but I have more bright pink lipstick than I will ever use.  
 
^^ Get the fuchsia one - you can justify it by saying _"how may of your fuchsia lipsticks in such a fantastic formula"_!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I want one of these so bad!!  But they are super expensive in Canada, I think around $50 after tax.  That nude beige one is gorgeous!  I think that will be my first, maybe I'll splurge when I go to Vegas.

How much are they in the states?  I can't remember._

 
They are $34 here.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Awesome news...15% off all YSL at Saks online and in store until the 19th. Here is your chance to get the Rouge Volupte 15% off which is so great!!!

I have the code on my blog and the friends and family invite!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I got #1 Nude Beige last week and I LOVE it!  It is so nice and moisturizing and the color is great .  Yesterday, I was by a Douglas....dangerous!  I picked up #9 Caress Pink....very pretty....these puppies are expensive so not sure I'll be getting any more too soon (though with Saks F+F you never know lol), but these have become my new l/s loves for sure!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Can someone please describe how they smell?


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Can someone please describe how they smell?_

 
To me, they smell kind of florally mixed with a little fruitiness lol...hard to explain


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

^ 
So they don't smell like the Rouge Pur ones?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_After checking out sephoras site, I want #1 and #18, the bright red.  I also think #2 and #4 look pretty.  Not sure if #2 would suit me.  Any thoughts on it?

I think the fuchsia one is gorgeous too, but I have more bright pink lipstick than I will ever use._

 

It depends on how much beige you want with the choices of #1 or #2. IMO, #2 is a bit more on the beige side. I favor more pink to my neutrals, so I liked #1.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_^ 
So they don't smell like the Rouge Pur ones?_

 
They smell similar to Touche Brilliance glosses.  I think that's a good description -- floral type of scent.  Sorry, I don't have the Rouge Pur to compare.   Hmmm, they may all smell alike like MAC with the vanilla.  It might be a trademark scent.


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_^ 
So they don't smell like the Rouge Pur ones?_

 
No, it's not the same scent. I agree with the poster who mentioned floral/fruity. I only smell the fragrance when I am applying the lipstick. Once it is on I can't smell it anymore.


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* 

 
_No, it's not the same scent. I agree with the poster who mentioned floral/fruity. *I only smell the fragrance when I am applying the lipstick. Once it is on I can't smell it anymore.*_

 
I agree with that


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Another 15% off code for all beauty insiders at SEPHORA!! Yay, its actually all brands.

The code is in my blog! Enjoy girls! I know I will!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

i read that the smell/taste is meant to be mango flavour hhhhhm, went to buy fetish pink and waited at the YSL counter in aa department store, and i waited and waited eventually had to leave without it grrrrrr want it so much x


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Mango flavored?!?!? Really? i would say its more of a melon, specifically watermelon.

I just ordered #4 in Honey beige, Has anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Thanks for the information about the smell, I just cannot stand the rouge pur smell.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i read that the smell/taste is meant to be mango flavour hhhhhm, went to buy fetish pink and waited at the YSL counter in aa department store, and i waited and waited eventually had to leave without it grrrrrr want it so much x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I hope you get it.

Wow, mango.  Now, I have to put my sniffer back up to lipstick again to check that out.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Mango flavored?!?!? Really? i would say its more of a melon, specifically watermelon.

I just ordered #4 in Honey beige, Has anyone tried this one yet?_

 
I literally sat there and tried on every one of these beauties.  I had an audience of five people that was giving a thumbs up or the thumbs down on the looks of each one.  It was really fun.  

I tell you-- there's not a bad apple in the bunch.  It's just what looks fab on you.  Honey beige got a thumbs down from the little audience on my skin tone.  

There were two other lipsticks that got the thumbs up, but I was on a price constraint.  Heavens, I might get those two yet. LOL

I hope to see what everyone gets.

ADDed thought:Thank you, FemmeFatale.  You gave me an idea. My mother looks great in the colors that I don't.  She loves lipstick and her Birthday is near.  I know just what to get her.  She will be floored.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Mhmm they are supposed to smell like mango.. I mean, they smell okay to me, not EXCELLENT, but they do sorta smell sweet/fruit like.  I have 5 of them now but I keep wanting morrrrreeeee lol... Like I said before, I've been getting mine from a GREAT seller on e-bay! They are from Hong Kong but the stuff is 100% genuine! Message me if you'd like to know their username!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I was trying to figure witch one to choose I found quite a good a amount of swatch but a lot are so different prob because of lighting and camera...  

Can someone please tell me if there is one more on the neutral pink/plum side ?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_I was trying to figure witch one to choose I found quite a good a amount of swatch but a lot are so different prob because of lighting and camera... 

Can someone please tell me if there is one more on the neutral pink/plum side ?_

 
i think the caress pink is more of a plummy pink, if you want neutral try number 1 or 2 x


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

*Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

delete


----------



## shmooby (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Ahhhhh I really want fetish pink, lingerie pink and nude beige. Are any of these 3 dupeable does anyone know? I'm not quite rich enough to buy all 3. Hoping to narrow it down to 1 really, but can probably justify getting 2


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_Ahhhhh I really want fetish pink, lingerie pink and nude beige. Are any of these 3 dupeable does anyone know? I'm not quite rich enough to buy all 3. Hoping to narrow it down to 1 really, but can probably justify getting 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lingerie Pink is sorta kinda dupeable by St. Germain by MAC. Mac is not as good, the consistency is not as creamy and amazing.

Nude Biege is Amazing and in my honest opinion UN dupable!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Mango flavored?!?!? Really? i would say its more of a melon, specifically watermelon.

I just ordered #4 in Honey beige, Has anyone tried this one yet?_

 
I love #4, great honey neutral color.
BTW, I spoke with a manager at the YSL counter and in they will come out with new shades in the fall.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I love #4, great honey neutral color.
BTW, I spoke with a manager at the YSL counter and in they will come out with new shades in the fall._

 

oh my!! That is GREAT news Ernie!!! Which YSL Counter did you go to?
So I returned my #4, it was a little dark for my liking!!
I still am in love with my #2 and #7!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Bloomingdales, 59 street! ^^ I love that you changed your avatar to the silver lips!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Bloomingdales, 59 street! ^^ I love that you changed your avatar to the silver lips!_

 
Thanks Ernie!! Oh boy, that is my old stomping ground! I used to be on 63rd @ the regency!

I'm a Chelsea girl now and try not to go above 23rd st


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

delete


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The MA informed me that Lancome bought out YSL.  She said don't be surprised about out any changes to the line._

 
Hi, this isn't true, L'Oreal bought out YSL. L'Oreal owns Lancome too.
Maybe your MA was mixed up, I read this in WWD in Jan some time.


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Mango flavored?!?!? Really? i would say its more of a melon, specifically watermelon._

 
 I agree..  It reminds me of Midori 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am totally addicted these lipsticks.. So far, I have #8, #9, #12, #13 and #14.  I also tried the bright orange one, but it reminded me of Morange (I already have), so didn't get that one.  My HG lipstick now!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*








I just got the #20 Spicy Pink, and I love it!!!!!!!!! It's like the plum/pinkish neutral (but very pigmented) they didn't had before that now they do!

And it's my first Rouge Volupté.... this is bad... one is enough to be addicted for life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean seriously.... these are just superior in every way... jeez.  


Now I have #19 on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frivolous Pink.... it looks gorgeous on the web site I can't wait!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I finally got the Nude Pink (I think #1) and it's gorgeous!!! It's a more opaque version of 3N so it has now become my favourite nude hands down! If these weren't so damn expensive I would buy them all! The texture is amazing


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I totally love the feel and colors of these lipsticks....However I can't get passed the perfume smell it is just too strong for me


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I have #1 and #7, love them both, I tried the new #19 its super nice but it made my teeth look yellowy, perfect as long as I keep my mouth shut, yeah right!  
The smell is melon infusion, I have the Perfect touch foundation and it has it too. It is sometimes a bit to sicky for me but most of the time its fine. 

You really need to try them on your lips before you buy as the colours aren't always the most wearable but when you find one that suits you're away!


----------



## User38 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I have been using these lippies for the last year or more.. the texture and colors are great.  When there is a color, like the no. 5 which is a weird brown, I use it as a mixer and tone down other colors.  It works perfectly.  I guess I like odd smells..lol.  Even Coty powder smells lovely to me!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Now I have #19 20 and 22.. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Exquisite Plum is so perfect for fall and Frivolous Pink is really close to Pink Fish in color (more pigmented tho).

For the smell well: I can't stand the rouge pur but this one I like.

They came up with new colors: #23-24-25-26. They are suppose to be four shades of neutral... but I can't seem to be able to find real swatches online... anybody can help?  From the description and like one picture I found the website swatch seems to be way off for these...  I'm particularly curious about #23 Luscious Pink.


----------



## baby_g (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Arrghh i really want Exquisite Plum!

*SakurasamaLover * - i couldn't find anything on Luscious Pink, Soft Beige or Praline Delight but found these reviews/ swatches for Tender Peach:
HERE
HERE
AND HERE

Tender Peach looks so so nice! Like a lighter, more nude version of Peach Passion!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Ah, thank you very much!!! I think it looks lovely, way more pale then the website swatches.  I thought it was strange for nude lippies to look so dark.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

OMG I love these lippies so much >_< I've got 4 so far:

- Provocative Pink
- Sweet Honey
- Forbidden Burgundy 
- Rose Culte

I love the smell (smells like Melon to me!), the cute packaging, the pigmentation, the way they glide on my lips and the staying power. I can't wait to buy more but they are $55.00 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

I posted this swatch in another section but I'm positing it again here for anyone interested in what some of the brighter colours look like:


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

I LOVE YSL ROuge Volupte's. I am addicted. I already own #2 Sensual Silk and #7 and Lingerie Pink. 

I just ordered #14 Orange Shiver, #8 Fetish Pink and #19 Frivolous Pink after agonizing for hours about which to get with the Sephora FF 20% off. I cant wait to get them.

Next up? #24 Praline Delight and #26 Tender Peach. Anyone have a swatch of Praline Delight?


----------



## vixo (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

These lipsticks look fab. I would love to see swatches of #24 Praline Delight !


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 21, 2010)

I love these lipsticks too! They are my current obsession as a matter of fact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I already own.. Hmmm... almost 10? I think? I can't remember, but I already have most of them.. Unfortunately, we don't have the color shades from 20+ above here in Hong Kong and that's sooo upsetting...


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 21, 2010)

my favorite is 21. very flaterring color


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 24, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I finally got the Nude Pink (I think #1) and it's gorgeous!!! It's a more opaque version of 3N so it has now become my favourite nude hands down! If these weren't so damn expensive I would buy them all! The texture is amazing



 	agree i love this lippy soooooo much! but they are expensive here! NZD$64


----------



## Nicala (Oct 24, 2010)

I got #1 for my mom off all cosmetics wholesale (9 dollars cheaper btw) and she loves it! It's a gorgeous nude. It looks great with a mauve lip gloss ontop as well.


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 26, 2010)

I have #2 and #12. While I love pale lips #2 is a bit too dense XD it accentuates all dry flakes on my lips so I always wear it with some gloss. #12 however, is quite nice


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm hoping someone here can help me figure out what to do. I've heard that the Rouge Pur Shines are being discontinued and there's one in particular I'm looking for- #94, Blood Orange.

  	I'm in Canada (Montreal) and I've checked at The Bay and Murale without any luck, as well as online at Bloomingdales and Neiman Marcus/ Bergdorf Goodman. They all have RPS lippies, but not this colour. I'm hoping to try Holt Renfrew in the near future. Since this colour was officially limited, though, I don't know if it would be in stores.

  	The thing is, it IS still available on the YSL US web site, it's just that they won't ship to Canada. I've sent them a message asking if they can help me, but I haven't heard back.

  	Can anyone else give me any ideas as to where I could track one down?

  	I'm disappointed that these will be going away as a category- they seem really nice.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not located in that region so I'm totally unfamiliar. But I found some news on new YSL l/s, Volupte Sheer Candy. Perhaps there is something similar to what you are looking for. They look very pretty!

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/spring-2011-new-lipsticks-by-yves-saint-laurent-guerlain-and-lancome/


----------



## katred (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks MIssQQ! The good news is that I did manage to track that particular shade down through Nordie's, who did have it left over and who do ship to Canada. Thanks for the link, though... The new lippies look awesome!


----------



## LauraRaelynn (Feb 27, 2011)

I know this forum isn't very active anymore, but I just ordered 2 new YSL Rouge Voluptes and so I feel like I need to discuss them! haha.

  	I already own #7 Lingerie Pink and to be honest, while I love the packaging and the formulation, the colour is just TOO pale and milky for me. The two I just ordered are #9 Caress Pink (Temptalia's swatch looks GORGEOUS) and #13 Peach Passion. Does anybody have any extraordinary (or less than extraordinary) experiences with these?

  	______________________________________________
  	Blog: The Beauty Box
  	Twitter: laura_raelynn
  	YouTube: LauraRaelynn
  	______________________________________________


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2011)

oooo.. I have almost all the colours... and just recently bought # 27 -- a new peach , and #29 Divine opera rose!


----------



## katred (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got into these. For some reason, I'd avoided YSL cometics... Bad experience years ago. I picked up one of the dark plum Rouge Voluptes and I wasn't entirely impressed... It seemed to wear off fairly quickly and it wasn't great to reapply (there was a "ringed" look on my lips unless I removed all the lipstick and started over). That said, I do love the colour #29 that I've seen in pictures/ swatches. Hmmm...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 16, 2011)

I was looking at all the summer collections at our department store today in Copenhagen and of all the big lines, I think YSL has one of the best. The colours are so awesome. They also have a yellow nail polish and it's better than Mimosa in my opinion. The only thing that is dissapointing is the level of pigmentation in the blue eyeshadow.

  	Anyone else excited about this collection?


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

I usually get one or two items from YSL's collections.. every one of them.. lol

  	this one is especially nautical so I am not sure if I am going to get any ES now.. but I am liking some of the new lip sheers..dunno yet.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 18, 2011)

Is that a blue gloss? If so, I must have it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 18, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> Is that a blue gloss? If so, I must have it.



 	Yes it is


----------



## shontay07108 (May 18, 2011)

Whoa, I am all over that blue gloss. I really hate the scent of their glosses, but I will deal with it this time. I don't need the shadow duo because I have Rated R by Nars.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 18, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Whoa, I am all over that blue gloss. I really hate the scent of their glosses, but I will deal with it this time. I don't need the shadow duo because I have Rated R by Nars.



 	Yeah I thought about Rated R when I saw it too. I don't have rated R though. But I am just really broke this month!


----------



## katred (May 18, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Whoa, I am all over that blue gloss. I really hate the scent of their glosses, but I will deal with it this time. I don't need the shadow duo because I have Rated R by Nars.



 	I was questioning whether or not I need another blue gloss, since I already have two  by Mac and I suspect that this will be another "hint of coolness" and not much else. On the other hand... I want the blue gloss. The shadows look lovely and, although I did think of Rated R as soon as I saw them, I don't have that... So that's a maybe. There's another new duo, #35. You can see it if you check the Summer 2011 collection on the YSL site: 

  	http://www.ysl-parfums.com/yves-saint-laurent-fragrance-amp-beauty/makeup/[email protected]/index.jspz?id=4066


----------



## maddii (Jun 17, 2011)

*Any love for YSL rouge volupte lipsticks???*

Does anyone have a swatch for* Tender Peach*?


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 17, 2011)

I have red taboo, burgundy, the darker brown (can't remember the name) and #106 (the goth purple)... but no tender peach.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really don't use these as often as I should...


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

Going through past threads, I noticed that there were topics related to specific YSL products, but no general discussion thread. So I'm starting one, because I <3 YSL. I'm a particular fan of their Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks and the Faux Cils mascara, which is just about everything I wanted a mascara to be.

  	I'm eager to try the new YSL RPC Golden Lustre formula (and would be thrilled if they started coming up with shorter names for their products). I swatched the violet shade and it looks divine on my arm (not that I'll generally wear it on my arms, but you never know), as does Rouge Helios. More info here:

  	http://www.ysl-parfums.com/yves-saint-laurent-fragrance-amp-beauty/fragrance/women/elle-en/[email protected]/produit.jspz?id=7252&preferedCateg=404

  	Anyone else have any YSL love? Any upcoming products you're excited about?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, Katred. After many failed attempts, I have found two products from YSL that are truly exciting: the new gel liners and the Shocking mascara. These items I have been using since I bought them weeks ago. My HG mascara, Inimitable by Chanel has been replaced by this YSL mascara. It gives volume and drama, it doesn't flake or make my lashes hard either. Pure love. The gel liners are so creamy and easy, but they stay put, unlike Clinique. The colors are truly gorgeous on the eye. My fave are Bronze Black and Cherry Black. I hope they bring out even more colors in the future.   I also have the orange Rouge Pur Couture lipstick and it's lovely.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

That's funny- I almost picked up Bronze Black today, but I decided to wait. Now that I know it comes recommended, I'll have to get it for sure! I got my first YSL mascara, a full size, as a GWP last year. I figured, hey, even if I hated it, it was free. Best GWP ever. Even other mascaras I've loved don't stand up to it. I'm curious to try the "shocking" formula as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ingenue did a review on all the gel liners a few weeks ago, if you're interested. That's what pushed me to buy them because they underwhelmed me in the pot, but they are magic once they are on the eye.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Shontay!

  	You guys... I just got the freakiest YSL Lipstick in #12. It's WHITE shimmer. Gross. But it's meant to enhance and change the color of other lipsticks. I figure it's worth an addition to the old kit.

  	I'm eagerly awaiting the Golden Couture (I think that's what they're called) Lipsticks. They'll feature shimmer in White Gold, Yellow Gold, and Rose Gold.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 4, 2011)

What is everyone eyeing in the amazing-looking spring collection, Candy Face? The purple gel blush is necessary to my life along with the lavender Sheer Candy balm/gloss whatever it is. I love the look of the eyeshadow palette too, but I need swatches!


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks Shontay!
> 
> You guys... I just got the freakiest YSL Lipstick in #12. It's WHITE shimmer. Gross. But it's meant to enhance and change the color of other lipsticks. I figure it's worth an addition to the old kit.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting the Golden Couture (I think that's what they're called) Lipsticks. They'll feature shimmer in White Gold, Yellow Gold, and Rose Gold.



 	Yes, they have two like that- a white and a dark one- that are meant as modifiers for the other colours. I have the dark one and just wear it on its own. The Golden Couture sound like they could be interesting... I still have to catch up on all the new RPCs... I wore Pourpre Divin the other day and I just adore it.


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been wearing the Rouge Saadi for a few evenings out.. and find it is almost a perfect mix of red for me and my white hair.  I also got the Rose Stilletto, and have a few which I will be getting to wear on my vacation (thanks to C!).. those are the 07 Fuschia, Eros, Rose Dahlia, Rouge Roxnne and another Fuschia.. lol.  I went a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since Ramon loves me in bright lipstick.. lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 7, 2011)

My favorite product from YSL is the Touche Eclat!  Such an eye brightening powerhouse with a creamy/ silky texture.

  	Also have YSL Golden Gloss in #3 Golden Pink and #10 Golden Peony.  These glosses add that special sparkle and are great layered on top of lipstick... in the same vein as Dazzleglasses from MAC but these last longer on me than MAC's formula.

  	HG, I had my eye on Rouge Saadi a couple of times... May have to actually pick it up if you're wearing it so often!  I am loving red lippies lately.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 8, 2011)

My favourites are the Creme De Blush! So blendable! I currently have the peachy one called Velvet Peach. I'm waiting for two more in the mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Pur Couture Lipsticks are also very lovely.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 8, 2011)

I have Rouge Saadi on order - I can't wait to get it - the swatches I saw online sealed the deal.....

  	I haven't tried the Creme de Blush yet, but it has intrigued me - I'm not always a fan of cream blushes, but they are better for my sometimes temperamental skin....I'll have to check them out.

  	Kate, the purple Golden Lustre has your name all over it - I saw it the other night and thought of you!!!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow. I was just going through all the subjects to find one on YSL. I can't wait for the Candy Face collection. I have never bought YSL before. I just bought my first ever lippie and I love it. I would like to ask if any of my fellow Specktra's have tried YSL eyeshadows before? Are they pigmented and soft? I want the 5 ombre palette as well as the quad. Maybe a gel blush in the purple. It all depends on swatches & reviews. It's a lot more expensive than what I like to spend. My biggest expense is MAC and this is waaay more expensive. If I am going to spend the money I want the stuff to be worth it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Rinstar said:


> The purple gel blush is necessary to my life along with the lavender Sheer Candy balm/gloss whatever it is. I love the look of the eyeshadow palette too, but I need swatches!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 8, 2011)

Candy Face looks deliciously like Spring. Given how cold it has become on the East coast the last few days, I desperately look forward to Spring weather and colors.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 8, 2011)

OctoberViolet said:


> Wow. I was just going through all the subjects to find one on YSL. I can't wait for the Candy Face collection. I have never bought YSL before. I just bought my first ever lippie and I love it. I would like to ask if any of my fellow Specktra's have tried YSL eyeshadows before? Are they pigmented and soft? I want the 5 ombre palette as well as the quad. Maybe a gel blush in the purple. It all depends on swatches & reviews. It's a lot more expensive than what I like to spend. My biggest expense is MAC and this is waaay more expensive. If I am going to spend the money I want the stuff to be worth it.


  I don't have any experience with YSL make-up either! I've only had their mascara. I am so excited to try the blushes and glosses from Candy Face though. I will be ordering my stuff as soon as it's available, so I'll post swatches and a review!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you, Rinstar!! 
How is their mascara? On the promo photo of Candy Face there is a beautiful blue mascara shown, but nothing mentioned about it. I would LOVE to try that blue mascara.




Rinstar said:


> I don't have any experience with YSL make-up either! I've only had their mascara. I am so excited to try the blushes and glosses from Candy Face though. I will be ordering my stuff as soon as it's available, so I'll post swatches and a review!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm probably alone with this Mac-Guy, but I am LOVING the cold weather we are finally getting on the East Coast. I am actually praying for some snow in time for Christmas. I still want those beautiful spring colors though. That will definitely warm everyone up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mac-Guy said:


> Candy Face looks deliciously like Spring. Given how cold it has become on the East coast the last few days, I desperately look forward to Spring weather and colors.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, you are. Lol.  I didn't mind the very unusually mild Fall we had so far. However, I'm afraid Spring will be like last year, lots of snow and rain and no real Spring weather at all.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 8, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> *Yes, you are. Lol*.  I didn't mind the very unusually mild Fall we had so far. However, I'm afraid Spring will be like last year, lots of snow and rain and no real Spring weather at all.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 8, 2011)

I posted somewhere (cannot remember where) photos of the Chromatics quads, which I cannot recommend highly enough.  They are beautiful, pigmented, and outstanding when applied wet (though I usually wear them dry).  They are some of my favorite quads (#19 being my bestest ).  I also have (I think) 5 and 6.  The pics may be in the Chanel Ratonas Off-topic Thread.  My camera is not great at swatches, so I don't have any of those.

  	I have one of the quints, but I prefer the quads.  The quints are sometimes a bit powdery. 

  	I don't have any of the blushes (yet) and only just purchased the Shocking mascara but have not used it yet (finishing up a tube of MAC False Lashes).

  	I LOVE the Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks - they are incredible.  Those are the only YSL lippies I have.....but I might snag one of the 'candy' glossy balm ones soon......


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 8, 2011)

You're not alone!!!! I want a white Christmas! I was sad when there wasn't any snow last night/this morning like they said there might be!


----------



## arvika (Dec 17, 2011)

Do they still make the Gloss Pur in Pure Nude anymore? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2011)

Shypo said:


> *I posted somewhere (cannot remember where) photos of the Chromatics quads, which I cannot recommend highly enough.*  They are beautiful, pigmented, and outstanding when applied wet (though I usually wear them dry).  They are some of my favorite quads (#19 being my bestest ).  I also have (I think) 5 and 6.  The pics may be in the Chanel Ratonas Off-topic Thread.  My camera is not great at swatches, so I don't have any of those.
> 
> I have one of the quints, but I prefer the quads.  The quints are sometimes a bit powdery.
> 
> ...


	I haven't tried these yet, largely because I heard that they're $74 in Canada vs. $48 in the US. I refuse to pay that much more and so I've been avoiding them lest I be tempted.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 17, 2012)

What happened to the lavender gel blush in the spring collection? They released the other three, but not the lavender! That's all I wanted!


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 21, 2012)

katred said:


> I haven't tried these yet, largely because I heard that they're $74 in Canada vs. $48 in the US. I refuse to pay that much more and so I've been avoiding them lest I be tempted.



 	I am shocked at the price differences of the YSL shadows in Canada vs US!!  I am tempted to order off NM this week, with a GWP from YSL...and a beauty bonus from NM......I wonder if they ship both gifts to Canada?????

  	I love the Candy lip glosses...........I am lemming some more YSL lippies...hearing such rave reviews.hmmm...


----------



## vala (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought the spring 2012 candy palette $68CAD ($65 USD) and the Rouge Volupte Perle lipstick $38CAD ($34USD). I just used the lipstick yesterday and I am in love with it!! I don't remember it being this nice when the MA applied it. She did my whole makeup from scratch and the products smelled so good, everything felt so light and the end result was nice! It was my first time at the YSL counter and trying their products. I was so tempted to buy everything she used, but just left with the two items.

  	I wish the price difference would go down some more. Why does the GWP look so much better in the states than here in Canada? I checked the neiman marcus website and they do ship to canada, but for a price.


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2012)

vala said:


> I bought the spring 2012 candy palette $68CAD ($65 USD) and the Rouge Volupte Perle lipstick $38CAD ($34USD). I just used the lipstick yesterday and I am in love with it!! I don't remember it being this nice when the MA applied it. She did my whole makeup from scratch and the products smelled so good, everything felt so light and the end result was nice! It was my first time at the YSL counter and trying their products. I was so tempted to buy everything she used, but just left with the two items.
> 
> I wish the price difference would go down some more. Why does the GWP look so much better in the states than here in Canada? I checked the neiman marcus website and they do ship to canada, but for a price.



 	Those price differences are actually better than they have been in the past, so I hope that they're making more of an effort to court Canadian customers. Glad you enjoyed your haul!


----------



## sampantha7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if the RV perle's in the spring collection are limited edition?  I really want Milky Pink, but don't know if I should wait or just go ahead and purchase.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's some information on the Summer collection! The eye shadow quads look beautiful!

YSL Swimming Pool Summer Look 2012


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ Thanks! Swimming pool again? Dior has a summer quint named Swimming pool. Yup the eye quads look beautiful, and I'm glad they are perm. My country is getting a YSL counter again end of this year so I can finally get myself some YSL goodies again. It pulled out more than 2 years ago. Too bad the bronzers are LE.


----------



## Ejka (Apr 3, 2012)

Here the glosses and sheer candy lippies from the spring collection are permanent, and the Rouge Volupte Perle lipsticks are limited edition. It's probably the same across Europe & the rest of the world. To be sure, you can always check with your local counter.



sampantha7 said:


> Does anyone know if the RV perle's in the spring collection are limited edition?  I really want Milky Pink, but don't know if I should wait or just go ahead and purchase.



 	I picked up #17 Encre Rose ysl glossy stain a while back and I really, really like it. A truly unique lip product. I'm currently on a bit of a pink kick and would like to treat myself to another glossy stain and since #17 is a very cool-toned pink, I'm looking for a warmer one. Does anybody have a favourite (especially among #13, #14 and#15)?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm really astonished that we don't hear more about the new YSL Vernis a Levres - their new glossy stains. I tried a few last week and they are truly fabulous. They are the most longwearing and simultaneously comfortable and not drying type of lip colour that I know.
  	I for sure will buy a few - they offer a wonderful orange, a bright red and a very nice rosey mauve which will be my first haul.


----------



## Ikram (Jun 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I'm really astonished that we don't hear more about the new YSL Vernis a Levres - their new glossy stains. I tried a few last week and they are truly fabulous. They are the most longwearing and simultaneously comfortable and not drying type of lip colour that I know.
> I for sure will buy a few - they offer a wonderful orange, a bright red and a very nice rosey mauve which will be my first haul.


  	 Well I saw so many raves so I caved. But now I am thinking about returning mine. I got one of the pale colors, the beige one. I am dissappointed as this just dissapears from ym lips very quick. At first is shiny and glossy but then it is just gone, no stain whatsoever. I suspect this is because of the light color. I do think they must be fabulous in one of the richer darker shades, but this one is a total miss.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to know, Ikram! Do you plan on getting another one? I've this problem with most nudes - my lips are so pigmented that a lighter colour is lost on them.
  	I tested No. 5, 8 and 9 so far, and those are gorgeous and leave a very longlasting stain.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried the new "Teint Touche Eclat" foundation? I saw this review and was thinking that it looks interesting: 

  	http://www.ladyofthelane.com/2012/06/ysl-le-teint-touche-eclat-foundation.html


----------



## katred (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple of Fall collection reviews have been posted (more to come!) from Perilously Pale (aka Mrs. Lid around these parts):

  	http://www.perilouslypale.com/

  	I'm dying to check out the new lipsticks!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 17, 2012)

THOSE LIPSTICKS ARE AMAZING!!  Sorry for all caps, but seriously, they are awesome. I only own one (the 'orange' shade) but I played with all three. They are the softest matte lipsticks ever. It's like rubbing your lips on the softest pillow. It's not drying at all. Even after hours of wear it was perfect and didn't settle into lip lines. I will say that the only disappointment is that the orange shade isn't all that orange. It comes out red, but still gorgeous. I hope they expand the color range b/c the formula is amazing.   Check these things out ladies.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 17, 2012)

Rouge Rock looks amazing and I love that it's inspired by Queen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 17, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Check these things out ladies.


  	It's strange that europe gets 6 shades, but you guys only get 3


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, really? That's not fair.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 17, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh, really? That's not fair.


  	If swatches of those shades are out and you really want one I could do a cp if you'd like.

  	Here are pics of all 6 shades (you have to scroll down a bit): http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/06/11...keup-touche-eclat-foundation-and-nail-polish/


----------



## katred (Jul 17, 2012)

This is one situation where I'm glad to have the euro program here. Can't wait to see these in person, especially after your review, shontay.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a very special eyepalette ( limited edition ) for Facebook fans... Colours look great, very few are available !


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2012)

I would bet that they're going to add to the line - I might check out Rouge Rock although it may be too bright for me.  I'm also intrigued by the highlighting powder.

  	I have to say I love the illuminator - the light pink shade is like a 'cream' version of Guerlain's Cruel Gardenia on me and I love it!!

  	I also bought the #11 Chromatics shadow palette - I like the fact that it's a bit more matte than the others!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got my first YSL lipstick. Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre in Violet Singulier and I love it. I was wondering what to get next, and I think I may try the new mattes. I may get either Orange Imagine or Rouge Rock.


----------



## katred (Jul 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I just got my first YSL lipstick. Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre in Violet Singulier and I love it. I was wondering what to get next, and I think I may try the new mattes. I may get either Orange Imagine or Rouge Rock.


  	I've been meaning to pick up Violet Singulier forever. Looks so lovely!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> If swatches of those shades are out and you really want one I could do a cp if you'd like.  Here are pics of all 6 shades (you have to scroll down a bit): http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/06/11...keup-touche-eclat-foundation-and-nail-polish/


  Thank you, Pinkdollface! That's so nice. Looking at the shades, though nothing stands out for me. I was hoping for brighter colos (hello coral. I always want coral). It's a fall collection so I shouldn't be surprised.   The illuminator is really nice. All 3 of them have a lovely texture. I didn't get one, though because it's similar to mufe's uplight and I will never run out of that stuff. It's so good, but you need so, so little.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> The illuminator is really nice. All 3 of them have a lovely texture. I didn't get one, though because it's similar to mufe's uplight and I will never run out of that stuff. It's so good, but you need so, so little.


  	Maybe they'll add more colours next spring and maybe then there will be a coral


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

I really want to get the Dare to Glow in Tempting Gold but don't know if it's worth it(anyone tried it yet?), because I also want to get the Touche Eclat foundation, which, unfortunately, isn't available to try in my country. I also have to guess my shade if and when I get it. Pfft.  I'm wondering if the new foundation is suitable for oily skin though?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I have my 2nd YSL lipstick. I'm getting sucked in so quickly! I got Rouge Pur Couture Pourpre Divin. I think it may be my HG purple lipstick. I can't get enough of this shade.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Now I have my 2nd YSL lipstick. I'm getting sucked in so quickly! I got Rouge Pur Couture Pourpre Divin. I think it may be my HG purple lipstick. I can't get enough of this shade. :eyelove:


  Oh my is that a new shade? The YSL RPC's are also my fave! I plan on getting my third tube next month, Rose Aphrodite. But still debating as it's more like an everyday shade so I'm thinking if it's worth the splurge


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 24, 2012)

Ladychris11 said:


> Oh my is that a new shade? The YSL RPC's are also my fave! I plan on getting my third tube next month, Rose Aphrodite. But still debating as it's more like an everyday shade so I'm thinking if it's worth the splurge


	It was released with the YSL Holiday 2011 collection, but I learned from another thread that it will be made permanent. Rose Aphrodite is pretty as well. You know, I should probably do the same thing and pace myself. Only treat myself to one tube a month. Right now I'm like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It was released with the YSL Holiday 2011 collection, but I learned from another thread that it will be made permanent. Rose Aphrodite is pretty as well. You know, I should probably do the same thing and pace myself. Only treat myself to one tube a month. Right now I'm like a kid in a candy store.


  thanks I'll def. check that out! I guess I'm lucky that most the shades in the RPC range won't work dor my skintone! lol I get a tube a month if I could, over and above my other makeup addictions, because what can a poor college student do! :lol:


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 25, 2012)

I have Rose Bergamasque RPC and love it. It is creamy but not slippery and I love the scent too. I buy YSL without seeing them in person, as there is no counter here, and I plan on getting Rose Stiletto next. The swatches in the YSL website aren't very helpful.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I have Rose Bergamasque RPC and love it. It is creamy but not slippery and I love the scent too. I buy YSL without seeing them in person, as there is no counter here, and I plan on getting Rose Stiletto next. The swatches in the YSL website aren't very helpful.


  I agree. I do the same thing! That's why I'm reluctant about Rose Aphrodite since it's not exactly a cream finish.  Of the two cream finish RPC's I have, though, I love them to bits!


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are some more swatches of the fall collection:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2012-makeup-collection-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a few of the YSL RPC's and I can honestly say they are my favorite lippie...I plan on getting a few more soon...what are some shades you all would suggest for WOC?


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2012)

MACina said:


> Here are some more swatches of the fall collection:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2012-makeup-collection-review-photos-swatches/


  	Thanks very much! The lipstick really does have me hopping up and down with anticipation... Fall is always a terrible time for my wallet, both beauty and clothing wise.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 30, 2012)

UberMACGeek said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]I have a few of the YSL RPC's and I can honestly say they are my favorite lippie...I plan on getting a few more soon...what are some shades you all would suggest for WOC?[/COLOR]


  Le Rouge, Le Fuchsia, and Le Orange come to mind! Innocent Fuchsia is also nice but quite hard to pull off. Maybe Beige Tribute for a nude? Rose Stiletto for an MLBB shade   @MACina,thanks for that! Loving Tempting Gold!


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry if it's already been discussed and I've just completely missed it, but what do we all think of the new Touche Eclat foundation? I've been making my way through a little sample of it, and I don't know. While I can see why it's a good foundation, I feel like it's very similar to the Garnier BB Cream for Oily Skin (it's launched here in the UK, not sure about the US). I'm not sure I could part with the money when I feel like something cheaper does the same job!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 9, 2012)

I LOVE the foundation, although Shontay's got me worried about some ingredient in it that might exacerbate acne. I have oily/acne prone skin and that could be a problem. But the coverage and overall feel of the foundation is amazing. I'm a fan.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hopefully, you'll be fine, Ingenue. Do you use mineralized products by Mac? They have the same ingredient. I guess I should be thankful I'm allergic to it b/c at the end of the day, I have saved a lot of money. I still like the idea of having a YSL foundation, though.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 9, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Hopefully, you'll be fine, Ingenue. Do you use mineralized products by Mac? They have the same ingredient. I guess I should be thankful I'm allergic to it b/c at the end of the day, I have saved a lot of money. I still like the idea of having a YSL foundation, though.


  	I do use MAC mineralize products, so I might not have an issue.

  	The foundation is divine. I'm sorry about your allergy. That's going to be one of my  main autumn/winter foundations for sure.


----------



## urshz (Aug 12, 2012)

27 Rose Paris has been on my wishlist for a looong loong time. It will be my little treat in case I pass anatomy exam this autumn.
  	Wish me luck!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2012)

I ordered Rouge Volupté #12 Forbidden Burgundy today after swatching it yesterday. It's stunning. I'll wait for Sephora's Friends&Family sale to stock up on more shades. I'm going to go on a swatching spree so I can get together my list.


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2012)

urshz said:


> 27 Rose Paris has been on my wishlist for a looong loong time. It will be my little treat in case I pass anatomy exam this autumn.
> Wish me luck!


  	Good luck! That's a lovely shade. 

  	I don't understand why this formula just doesn't work on me. It never seems to settle, so the least touch just wipes it away, it bleeds through lip liner and it dries my lips terribly.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 12, 2012)

^ my lips hate the RV's as well. For a while such hate had hindered me from the awesomeness of the RPC's but I now have had a change of jheart towards ysl lippies. The RPC formula is an HG of mine!


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2012)

Ladychris11 said:


> ^ my lips hate the RV's as well. For a while such hate had hindered me from the awesomeness of the RPC's but I now have had a change of jheart towards ysl lippies. The RPC formula is an HG of mine!


  	Totally agree. The RPCs are like magic on me and their one of my very favourite formulas. I find they get overlooked in favour of the RVs. FYI, my better half always, always, always comments on YSL colours. They do deep, intense shades really well, which are his favourites.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2012)

Which RPC do you ladies recommend getting? I only have Rose Bergamasque and I love it. I bought it sight-unseen since there wasn't any YSL counter but a YSL beauty store is opening soon! Hopefully it will open in 1 or 2 months' time


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Totally agree. The RPCs are like magic on me and their one of my very favourite formulas. I find they get overlooked in favour of the RVs. FYI, my better half always, always, always comments on YSL colours. They do deep, intense shades really well, which are his favourites.


  Oh mine too! He particularly likes deep or bright colors on me!   @miss QQ, the 01 Le Rouge is HG red! But if you shy away from intense shades and prefer the ones that are more along the lines of Rose Bergamasque, Beige Tribute is a nice MLBB


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2012)

Even though I dislike YSL`s packaging I caved and ordered the Palette Couture from the fall collection.

  	Beautezines`s swatches are so pretty and I had to get it....I am always on the hunt for more neutral blushes.

  	Hope that I will receive it soon...can not wait to play with it!


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

I love 6, 10 for nudes.
  	I have the white for over lipsticks.
  	I love 37 & 38 for pinks and 23 is a nice coral.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I see what you ladies mean about the Rouge Volupté formula. When I tried Forbidden Burgundy on my lips, it's like it was melting upon contact. The texture is way too creamy and slick for my liking.


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes it slides all over the place. LOL. The rpc are so much better.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 23, 2012)

^so so much! I can't wait to get a hold of my new RPC - Rose Aphrodite!   It will decide whether or not I get Rose Deesse as well. I'm eyeing that one. *sigh* The RPC's are continually rendering my wallet empty!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 27, 2012)

And I decided to give the RV's another chance. Got Sensual Silk #2 and it's super creamy and slippery. I just patted it with my fingers and that made it a bit more wearable. Oh well. Love the shade though, so I'd still keep it. It's like a nude and lighter version of Beige Tribute RPC.   Anyway I got my Rose Aphrodite as well and it's really nice. It's a bit gritty because of the glitters but it is nevertheless moisturizing, and since it was a bit gritty I did expect it to dry my lips out a bit, but no, it is still just as moisturizing as any other RPC. I wonder how they do that..


----------



## Shypo (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm going to try the foundation out this weekend - dying to see it.  I may end up getting another quad too - I love the Chromatics so much -

  	Ladychris, so glad to hear you like Rose Aphrodite!  It was one of my first ones......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah, Shypo, I was just writing to you. Do you have that green quad, I guess it's #10? I was eyeing that the other day....


----------



## Shypo (Aug 31, 2012)

^^  No, I have 7, 9 (from summer) and 11......but 8 (summer) and 10 were the ones I was thinking of checking out....


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I'm going to try the foundation out this weekend - dying to see it.  I may end up getting another quad too - I love the Chromatics so much -  Ladychris, so glad to hear you like Rose Aphrodite!  It was one of my first ones......


  Thanks, I actually wore it today and got compliments


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh good! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 2, 2012)

OK....so my low-down on quad #10:

  	There are 2 warmer-toned greens that have a fair amount of yellow in them - they are quite complementary in tone.  The darkest green, however, is a bit on the cooler side.  The 3 together are very pretty, but IMO not a must have unless you're trying to build a green shadow wardrobe.  The highlight color, while gorgeous in its own right, seems misplaced in this quad.  It is silver, and definitely cool-toned, and to me, definitely NOT a highlight shade, given the sparkle factor.  Personally, I would have to find something like Brule or the like to use as a highlight with the 3 greens.

  	It didn't really blow my dress up.  Interestingly enough, Sephora was out of it when I was there last night, and Nordies only had a couple.  I'm not sure if that's testament to its popularity, or just that it's a 'lower-stocked' color combo.......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Shypo. I think the green in the Chantecaille palette will probably satisfy me -- if I end up getting that one.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

laursbeauty said:


> Sorry if it's already been discussed and I've just completely missed it, but what do we all think of the new Touche Eclat foundation? I've been making my way through a little sample of it, and I don't know. While I can see why it's a good foundation, I feel like it's very similar to the Garnier BB Cream for Oily Skin (it's launched here in the UK, not sure about the US). I'm not sure I could part with the money when I feel like something cheaper does the same job!


	I would love to get a sample, but if I can't would consider the whole bottle to try.  Wondering if anyone can guess a match for NC20?


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 4, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I would love to get a sample, but if I can't would consider the whole bottle to try.  Wondering if anyone can guess a match for NC20?


  BD10 or B20?


----------



## califabulous (Sep 10, 2012)

has anyone tried out the new shades for touche eclat radiance (highlighting pen)? What do you think of the new colors?  Not sure what shade to get since #4 seems to be no more...


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Really? I've seen 4 in department stores and Sephora still carries it online. I've played with them, but I realized 4 is the shade that I need. If it's being discontinued for some reason I need to buy another or just switch to mufe hd concealer completely.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I was surprised. I have seen the new shades at sephora and noticed the old shades were still selling at Nordies.  It's like they've changed some of the descriptions and added darker shades to the line up. But the one listed for olive skin seems light I think it's #3 and then it jumps to 4.5. Maybe its just sephora isn't selling #4 in store..????


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2012)

No idea. I have to check that out Thursday when I head over there.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2012)

My next trip to Sephora I'm going to pick up #10 Provocative Pink.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah I really like the color of Lingerie Pink RV, but the texture    Can you girls recommend anything that's similar?


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is a beautiful eyepalette from the Holiday 2012 collection ( SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE )
http://www.chicprofile.com/wp-conte...day-2012-Northern-Lights-Collection-Promo.jpg
  	Have you tried the new Rouge Pur Couture Mat ? Really amazing, soft texture and wears long. I am not a fan of YSL makeup but this new lipstick is really great ( available in 6 intense shades in France, I don't know for the US ).


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 30, 2012)

The US only has 3 of the mat lipsticks, unfortunately. I only have one because that's the only one that appeals to me. I've never tried a YSL shadow or shadow palette. I need to be wowed by the colors.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 30, 2012)

I understand you. YSL makeup is not my cup of tea but this palette ( and the others ) is pigmented. I know the packaging will be pretty too, I have just one 5 eyeshadow palette from YSL and I never wear it I must say. This one looks gorgeous, so is the collection ( compared to the Holiday 2011 ) I must think it over because I am more a Chanel, Nars, M.A.C woman in general.
  	YSL improved over the years I mean as far as makeup is concerned. Perfumes are really bad compared to the wonderful Rive Gauche, Opium or Paris.


----------



## katred (Sep 30, 2012)

^ In Canada, I'd heard we were getting all 6, but it turns out we only got 3. Too bad, because the one that really set my heart a-flutter was one of the only in Europe ones. Nonetheless, I do want to try the formula. 

  	I think that YSL has been improving steadily over the last few years. I've really come to love their Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks and their single eye shadows are actually really nice. Their quads are $74 Canadian, which would be bad enough, but in the US they're $52.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought RPC gloss in Corail Antique recently and love it. It feels very comfortable on my lips, and isn't sticky once set. I think I'll get Rose Vinyl next. I feel YSL makeup products are of good quality but I have difficulty picking colours I want from my already unmanageable collection. I want a chromatic quad and another RPC lipstick, but I can't decide on which.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 3, 2012)

Are there any swatches of the holiday collection yet? I'm interested in both glosses, the highlighter and the nail polish.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 3, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is a beautiful eyepalette from the Holiday 2012 collection ( SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE )
> http://www.chicprofile.com/wp-conte...day-2012-Northern-Lights-Collection-Promo.jpg
> Have you tried the new Rouge Pur Couture Mat ? Really amazing, soft texture and wears long. I am not a fan of YSL makeup but this new lipstick is really great ( available in 6 intense shades in France, I don't know for the US ).


  	I've the feeling that YSL really has some outstanding lip products at the moment.

  	I'm also not a fan of their line, but absolutely adore their Glossy Stains and want to try some of their matte lipsticks too.

  	Miss QQ, I also own both Rose Vinyl and Corail Antique! I lust after Violet Edition, because of this blog post: http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.de/2012/09/after-honeymoon-ysl-glossy-stain-1.html A wonderful colour for autumn!


----------



## katred (Oct 3, 2012)

I tried out the new foundation in Sephora yesterday. Strange thing to notice off the top, but it has a nice (although mild, especially for YSL), fresh scent, like cucumbers or something. I love how light it felt. I had a little trouble finding a good match for my skin, though, because their pink shades have A LOT of pink in them. I'm just slightly on the pink side of neutral. The lightest shade looked a little too light at the moment (although I still have some colour on my face that's in the process of fading, so I suspect I'll catch up with it).

  	I really loved the concealer, though. Definitely want to go back for that!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 4, 2012)

Anneri - Do you find Rose Vinyl to be very bright, or it is buildable? Violet Edition looks delicious! Maybe I can do a sheer coat.

  	katred - I swatched the new foundation too, and I agree about the fresh light scent. I like how it looked and felt on my hand, but the store didn't have samples at the time. I didn't try to find my colour match too. Maybe I can drop by and ask for a sample. The concealer doesn't cover my dark circles sufficiently. I used it today because it was the only concealer I have in my makeup bag today, and my undereyes look grey lol.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Miss QQ!
  	I've got quite pigmented lips, and while Rose Vinyl is definitely not a MLBB shade, it's not a wham! in your face pink either. I do think it's quite buildable.
  	It looks a bit like on this blogger, a bit more vibrant maybe: http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.de/2012/05/ysl-vernis-levresglossy-stain-15-rose.html
  	HTH!


----------



## katred (Oct 4, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Anneri - Do you find Rose Vinyl to be very bright, or it is buildable? Violet Edition looks delicious! Maybe I can do a sheer coat.
> 
> katred - I swatched the new foundation too, and I agree about the fresh light scent. I like how it looked and felt on my hand, but the store didn't have samples at the time. I didn't try to find my colour match too. Maybe I can drop by and ask for a sample. The concealer doesn't cover my dark circles sufficiently. I used it today because it was the only concealer I have in my makeup bag today, and my undereyes look grey lol.


  	Hm... I'll have to check about the concealer. When I tried it on, I had makeup on already and although it was probably faded a bit from wear, that may have made the concealer look like it was fuller coverage than it actually is. My under-eye circles can get a little intense, so I prefer having something that can really freshen my face up.

  	The shade range in YSL is good and broad, it just seemed to randomly skip steps. The yellow-toned shades seemed to start at a darker point than the pink toned ones. And the pink tones are quite pink. I tend to go for a neutral shade to balance the pink tones in my face. I do not need to rock the Miss Piggy look. I also didn't have a chance to see whether the formula oxidises/ darkens over time. A couple of bad experiences means that's always something I want to make sure of when I buy.


----------



## MacJunky87 (Oct 5, 2012)

does anyone kno when the ysl northern lights collection is coming out?


----------



## mac_aiken (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw the Northern Lights Holiday collection at Nordstrom yesterday. Pictures do not do the holiday quad (Pure Chromatics Collector Boreal Palette Nuit Artique) justice. These are not my usual go to colors but this quad is amazing and I will go back and get it. There is a depth to these shadows that does not come through on the print ad pictures.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2012)

I purchased " Nuit Arctique " eyepalette yesterday, it's really beautiful. Eyeshadows are pretty sheer but they wear quite long, to me this quad is great. Special packaging included.
  	I think you can't be disappointed by this palette, you'll tell me ? I am not an fan of YSL, it's my second palette. I also have a beautiful Rouge Pur Couture mat and 2 nail polishes ( both great ), the Holiday collection is pretty.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw pics of the quad. It looks very pretty. Is it like the other blue quad?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried the holiday highlighter? I'm so curious about it, but can't find good swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 20, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw pics of the quad. It looks very pretty. Is it like the other blue quad?


  	This quad is really different. Very subtle colours, "half-sheer" and great combination of shades. The artistic Director wanted it to look like a dawn or dusk in the far North, it is exactly how it looks ( in my opinion of course ).


----------



## MACina (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder if it is similar to the "Blanc Terriblement" Highlighter from last year!


Naynadine said:


> Has anyone tried *the holiday highlighter?* I'm so curious about it, but can't find good swatches.


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it is very similar to last year's highlighter.  I swatched last year's and only didn't buy it because I couldn't justify the cost.  This year's feels the same and gives the same effect on the back of my hand, the only difference being that this is all one colour, whereas last year's was 3 very slightly different tones


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.kissandmakeup.tv/2012/10..._up_beauty_christmas_holiday_2012_review.html

  	SOURCE : kissandmakeup

  	This is what I've just found. Very pretty collection indeed, cold shades very different from the other ones ( Dior, Guerlain, Chanel etc.. )


----------



## MACina (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you very much rockin!

	I have the Blanc Terriblement Highlighter and might skip this one now.

  	BT is really pretty but I think that I don`t need another one.


rockin said:


> I think it is very similar to last year's highlighter.  I swatched last year's and only didn't buy it because I couldn't justify the cost.  This year's feels the same and gives the same effect on the back of my hand, the only difference being that this is all one colour, whereas last year's was 3 very slightly different tones


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

The Golden Gloss

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2012/10/ysl-christmas-2012-golden-gloss-56.html#more


----------



## katred (Oct 26, 2012)

I got a sample of the Teint Eclat. It feels wonderful, but I'm worried it might be a little too "glowy" for me. My skin had a lot of shine to it by lunchtime, even in spots where it's normally dry... I got enough for a few applications, so I might play around using it with different primers.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2012)

how do you feel about coverage?


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2012)

Monsy said:


> how do you feel about coverage?


  	The coverage was good and it seemed to last fairly well. I want to test it outside my office, which seems to have atmospheric conditions that kill all makeup. It's definitely on the glowy side, but it feels lovely and did a nice job of evening out my complexion without being very heavy. 

  	Today, I'm trying out Becca's new "Luminous Skin Colour", which works a little better for me. Loving this one!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 28, 2012)

anyone knows when the winter collection is coming out?? i like the look of the 2 glosses.


----------



## MACina (Oct 29, 2012)

The holiday collection has been available here since last week and I caved and ordered the Polar Light Highlighter Palette.
  	I just could not resist....this kind of highlighters is soooo right up my alley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And,yes,it is similar to Blanc Terriblement but are _not_ the same (trying to justify my purchase LOL)!

  	I really love both palettes


----------



## kimibos (Oct 29, 2012)

MACina said:


> The holiday collection has been available here since last week and I caved and ordered the Polar Light Highlighter Palette.
> I just could not resist....this kind of highlighters is soooo right up my alley
> 
> 
> ...


  	      nothing here, yet. i want the glosses, they look cool.  please do tell me how you like that palette.


----------



## MACina (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope that you will get the collection soon kimibos!

  	I tried the palette yesterday and I loooooooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	It makes such a beautiful glow on my pale cool toned skin...I am really glad that I ordered it.



kimibos said:


> nothing here, yet. i want the glosses, they look cool.  please do tell me how you like that palette.


----------



## MACina (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a pic of the palette


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 30, 2012)

MACina said:


> Here is a pic of the palette


	Ooooh, that looks so pretty!! How pigmented is it and is it a pure white color or are there other shades like blue or pink in it? Where have you used it on your face?  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## MACina (Oct 30, 2012)

I applied it just as a highlight on my cheeks.It is quite sheer.Just a beautiful shimmer/glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have not tried to apply it all over my face yet.But I will definitely do!

  	It has a white base color with shimmer particles that sparkle slightly pink,blue and silver....it remembers me of _very_ white snow
  	in the sun.

  	HTH!



shades of blue said:


> Ooooh, that looks so pretty!! How pigmented is it and is it a pure white color or are there other shades like blue or pink in it? Where have you used it on your face?  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2012)

wow macina it looks beautiful!! can you maybe swatch it and post a photo?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2012)

Is the effect similar to Lightscapade?


----------



## MACina (Oct 30, 2012)

I am very sorry for the poor quality but my cam can not catch the beautiful shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I swatched both...Polar Light and Lightscapade (Danse Collection):







  	Polar Light is more white-pink and has more sparkles than Lightscapade.



Anneri said:


> Is the effect similar to Lightscapade?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you, Macina! Don't worry, I find highlighters especially hard to photograph! Your pic shows the effect nicely.


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Macina- highlighters are subtle, but I can definitely see the difference. I'm not sure it's enough to warrant me purchasing the YSL one, when I still have so much Lightscapade left, but it's sooooo pretty.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2012)

thank you macina
  	looks beautiful


----------



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

MACina said:


> I am very sorry for the poor quality but my cam can not catch the beautiful shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     thanks for this! im def getting this if it comes here. i love lightscapade but i can tell that its yellow where as polar light is white. thanks!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ I agree, and glad I didn't buy Lightscapade. I want Polar Light!

  	MACina - Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks MACina for the pics!

  	Does anyone know if Polar Light highlighter is going to be available in the US?


----------



## Haven (Nov 2, 2012)

shades of blue said:


> Thanks MACina for the pics!
> 
> Does anyone know if Polar Light highlighter is going to be available in the US?


  	I have asked at several counters in Southern Cal., and all I got was blank stares.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

I ordered some items from YSL.com today. I wanted the free day planner GWP. I got White Gold Amethyst Golden Gloss to substitute for MAC Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass in the Guilty Passions Lavish Rose set. I prefer YSL's non-sticky formula and I feel like I get more for my money. I'm trying out my first YSL polish in Violet Baroque. I also got RPC Belle De Rose. I don't know how I missed this shade before. I searched for swatches and it's beautiful. I think maybe because it was never available for me to swatch at counters. I was going to get The Mats Rouge Rock at first, but changed my mind at the last minute. I still plan to get Rouge Rock and the other Mats, but later.

  	I wonder why it's taking so long for the holiday collection to launch in the US. I'm interested in the blue lipgloss and I think I want to try the nail polish.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

i ordered 2 mascaras from ysl on oct 26th and i havent received them. no shipping notice or tracking number either. i really hate free shipping sometimes!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

Haven said:


> I have asked at several counters in Southern Cal., and all I got was blank stares.


  	       i dont understand why the collection is not up in the website already!! i really want the glosses and the highlighter.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i ordered 2 mascaras from ysl on oct 26th and i havent received them. no shipping notice or tracking number either. i really hate free shipping sometimes!


	That's a long time. Maybe Sandy has something to do with the delay. I just checked my account and the status says Open and Shipped. I haven't received a shipping email yet.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a long time. Maybe *Sandy* has something to do with the delay. I just checked my account and the status says Open and Shipped. I haven't received a shipping email yet.


  	    ohh yeah i kind of forgot about that. but im not excited about the mascaras anymore.


----------



## MACina (Nov 2, 2012)

This one looks beautiful....is it permanent?


CartoonChic said:


> I ordered some items from YSL.com today. I wanted the free day planner GWP. I got *White Gold Amethyst Golden Gloss* to substitute for MAC Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass in the Guilty Passions Lavish Rose set. I prefer YSL's non-sticky formula and I feel like I get more for my money. I'm trying out my first YSL polish in Violet Baroque. I also got RPC Belle De Rose. I don't know how I missed this shade before. I searched for swatches and it's beautiful. I think maybe because it was never available for me to swatch at counters. I was going to get The Mats Rouge Rock at first, but changed my mind at the last minute. I still plan to get Rouge Rock and the other Mats, but later.
> 
> I wonder why it's taking so long for the holiday collection to launch in the US. I'm interested in the blue lipgloss and I think I want to try the nail polish.


----------



## MACina (Nov 2, 2012)

That sucks....I hope that you will receive it soon kimibos!


kimibos said:


> i ordered 2 mascaras from ysl *on oct 26th and i havent received them.* no shipping notice or tracking number either. i really hate free shipping sometimes!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just got the ysl foundation brush yesterday from Bloomingdales. It's gorgeous. I don't know why I have such a thing for brushes sometimes. I had started to pull away from flat foundation brushes, but when I use a cream foundation, it's perfect to just blend it out on my face.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Nov 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i ordered 2 mascaras from ysl on oct 26th and i havent received them. no shipping notice or tracking number either. i really hate free shipping sometimes!


  	Question! Did you place that order with the 15% off "EXCLUSIVE" discount? I placed an order on the 27th and haven't heard anything either.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 4, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Question! Did you place that order with the 15% off "EXCLUSIVE" discount? I placed an order on the 27th and haven't heard anything either.


  	       yes. ohh that sucks i better get it monday or even till wednesday. or ill cancel it. i order some mascaras from nordstroms already. money saved


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

MACina said:


> This one looks beautiful....is it permanent?


	I want to say that White Gold Amethyst is not permanent. I think it came out with YSL's holiday collection last year and it's still hanging around. I don't know for certain, though.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2012)

I got the sample of their new Touch eclat foundation, can't wait to try it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

I got my shipping notice for the order I placed Friday. That was only two days ago.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got my shipping notice for the order I placed Friday. That was only two days ago.


  	      lucky. im still waiting


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> lucky. im still waiting


	I'd give them a call to check on it.


----------



## MACina (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much CartoonChic!

	It might be hard to get here then...but I will check the online shops.Maybe I can still get it!


CartoonChic said:


> I want to say that White Gold Amethyst is not permanent. I think it came out with YSL's holiday collection last year and it's still hanging around. I don't know for certain, though.


----------



## katred (Nov 5, 2012)

Monsy said:


> I got the sample of their new Touch eclat foundation, can't wait to try it.


  	Curious to know what you think. I'm wearing it again today. There are a lot of things that I like about it, but I ultimately think it's just a little too "eclat" for my skin. Too bad, because the lightest shade is a decent match for my skin and is quite neutral, which I appreciate.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2012)

Katred i will be wearing it next couple of days and will let you know.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 5, 2012)

my mascaras finally shipped!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 5, 2012)

MACina said:


> It might be hard to get here then...but I will check the online shops.Maybe I can still get it!


  	I can do a CP for you if you really want it and can't find it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> my mascaras finally shipped!!









 I'm really curious to know how you like them. I haven't tried a color mascara yet. I'm worried that you want see the color on my lashes. I've been tempted to try a drug store brand just to see how I like it, but then I think they may not be pigmented enough to see the color.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm really curious to know how you like them. I haven't tried a color mascara yet. I'm worried that you want see the color on my lashes. I've been tempted to try a drug store brand just to see how I like it, but then I think they may not be pigmented enough to see the color.


  	      i was tempted to get the maybelline ones too. but i figured the expensive ones where a better shot at getting colored lashes. ill be reviewing these and the dior ones. and if i have to return any of those, i will try the guerlain ones.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i was tempted to get the maybelline ones too. but i figured the expensive ones where a better shot at getting colored lashes. ill be reviewing these and the dior ones. and if i have to return any of those, i will try the guerlain ones.


	I just left the Guerlain thread. It's too many great things coming out. I'm getting overwhelmed!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I just left the Guerlain thread. It's too many great things coming out. I'm getting overwhelmed!


  	     hahaha i just went there, some guerlain palettes are hunting me!!


----------



## MACina (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Douglas has it in stock and I will order it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I can do a CP for you if you really want it and can't find it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

I got my YSL order earlier today. White Gold Amethyst gloss is gorgeous in the tube. I haven't tried it yet. I'm going to MAC and will compare it to Boyz Go Crazy. Belle De Rose RPC is also stunning. It wears like a MAC Satin in texture. I was afraid the color would be similar to MAC Rebel when I opened the tube, but it's not. Rebel has magenta tones. Belle De Rose is more red. I would describe the color as a maroon-mahogany shade.

  	I seem to have duped myself with the nail polish. I got Violet Baroque and it's nearly identical to Chanel Provocation. I knew I should've went with a completely different color like blue or gray. I wouldn't have a dupe for those shades. I was just drawn to that purple shade. At least I'm consistent in what I like. The new applicator brush for the YSL polish is huge! I'm not sure if I like it. I was going to exchange the polish for a different color, but I may end up exchanging for a different product if I can't deal with the brush.

  	I like the day planner GWP, but it's not what I expected. I thought it would be more like a daily planner/organizer. I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

MACina said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Glad you're able to get it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 8, 2012)

I tried a sample of the Touche Eclat foundation for a week and I'm kinda meh about it. I find it a little bit more watery that I care for though for once the colour match was perfect (I got Beige Rose 30). BAck to Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and Lancome Teint Miracle I go!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 8, 2012)

lancome teint miracle is my all time fav
  	but i do like YSL too and i bought it in shade beige dore 10 - perfect match for my light skin


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

I take back what I said about the YSL nail polish brush. I actually like the larger applicator. It makes it easier to get a cleaner edge near the cuticle. I still need to exchange for a different color, though. I'm going to swatch in person first so I don't get any more dupes. I don't mind dupes of less expensive polish, but I like to have unique colors at higher price points.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

i got the mascaras ill post pics in a second. i love the blue one but the purple one is mehh. its kind of better than wearing black mascara. and youll see why i say that. i have crazy lashes.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

<--- crazy eye!!


  	 sorry i haven't clean my eyebrows in a long time, and my eyeliner is gone. you can see the blue one is really blue and the purple is not bright as the blue its kind of dark purple. i think that im going to keep them both . i dont like black mascara because my lashes are too long and black mascara makes them look exaggerated. as you can see in the third picture they end where my eyebrows start. thats why i dont usually wear mascara. i know people like long lashes. but i not that happy with mine.i guess you always want what you dont have and vice versa. im going to take some pics during the day tomorrow. so you can see them with natural lighting.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

The colors are definitely visible. That's a great purchase. I'm adding those mascaras to my wishlist.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The colors are definitely visible. That's a great purchase. I'm adding those mascaras to my wishlist.


  	     and im not using a primer. im going to order one to see if they pop a little bit more.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Monsy said:


> lancome teint miracle is my all time fav but i do like YSL too and i bought it in shade beige dore 10 - perfect match for my light skin


  Hi monsy, this is yellow toned, yes? What is your mac shade?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2012)

Ladycrhis yes it is, all dore shades are yellow toned. Beige dore 10 matches MAC's nc15/nc20

  	and katred I think it is too glowy for you. If i am not mistaken you do have some shine during the day? I do not, especially during the winter I am pretty dry that's why this works really good for me


----------



## Ladychris11 (Nov 11, 2012)

Monsy said:


> Ladycrhis yes it is, all dore shades are yellow toned. Beige dore 10 matches MAC's nc15/nc20  and katred I think it is too glowy for you. If i am not mistaken you do have some shine during the day? I do not, especially during the winter I am pretty dry that's why this works really good for me


  That would probably be my match then! Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 11, 2012)

i can make a swatch if you want


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2012)

Monsy said:


> lancome teint miracle is my all time fav
> but i do like YSL too and i bought it in shade beige dore 10 - perfect match for my light skin


  	Ya the Lancome is great! I'm running outta mine now (I use Buff 2C). I can't pick between Teint Miracle and Chanel VA aqua, they are both amazing.

  	I do like that YSL also does rose toned as I can't wear yellow tones shades, but I just don't like their foundation texture as much. I haven't tried anything else of them besides the Rouge Volupte though. Maybe time to experiment with the brand more...perhaps their mascara?


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 13, 2012)

A mint lipstick for Spring? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twitter / sekitatsu74: イヴ・サンローラン発表会。天然石にインスパイアされて ...


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> A mint lipstick for Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 i want it badly  and by the way


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i want it badly  and by the way


  	Thx  I actually thought of you when I saw it, I knew you'd love it, haha. It's MINT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm interested in it too, but I need to see swatches.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thx  I actually thought of you when I saw it, I knew you'd love it, haha. It's MINT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i dont have mac's summer shower but from pics that i have seen, i would like this one to be alittle bit more pigmented. like a sheer mint. 

  	i also gave in and ordered satin taupe, i cant wait to use it.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i dont have mac's summer shower but from pics that i have seen, i would like this one to be alittle bit more pigmented. like a sheer mint.
> 
> i also gave in and ordered satin taupe, i cant wait to use it.


  	Yes, SS is very sheer, it's more shimmer than colour.

  	YAY for Satin Taupe! Hope you'll like it!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey there!

  	Glad to see you about!


----------



## MACina (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG.....I need this lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> A mint lipstick for Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Nov 14, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> A mint lipstick for Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Interesting... unfortunately, it looks like one of the RV Candy shades, which tend to be very, very sheer. Plus that formula hates my lips.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm interested in the mint lipstick also, but it's an RV type formula and it may not agree with me. I haven't tried an RV Candy yet, but the normal RVs are a no go.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 14, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> .perhaps their mascara?


  	i had their YSL EFC twice. it is really good mascara. the only downside is that you have to clean brush often because it gets so clumped and sticky


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 14, 2012)

Can someone tell me if the Touche Eclat highlighter pen has the same scent as the TE foundation? I had a sample of the foundation (BR50 I think, way too dark for me, but tried it on anyway. I think the BR10 could be a good match for me) I _really _like the formula and finish, but my eyes started watering and I think it's because of the perfume in it  I wanted to order the pen for the longest time now, but I'm afraid it's scented just like the foundation. That would be a deal breaker.



katred said:


> Interesting... unfortunately, it looks like one of the RV Candy shades, which tend to be very, very sheer. Plus that formula hates my lips.


  	Is it drying? I haven't tried the RV Candy yet. I only played with the RV at the counter, but they were a creamy smeary mess, so I never took a second look at them. If the Candy ones are similar to Chanel's RC Shine I might like them.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the quad ! Thanks for sharing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( again ) !
  	I found some photos on Chic Profile, I really need this beautiful quad.
  	The lipstick well, let's wait to see it in person


----------



## katred (Nov 14, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Can someone tell me if the Touche Eclat highlighter pen has the same scent as the TE foundation? I had a sample of the foundation (BR50 I think, way too dark for me, but tried it on anyway. I think the BR10 could be a good match for me) I _really _like the formula and finish, but my eyes started watering and I think it's because of the perfume in it  I wanted to order the pen for the longest time now, but I'm afraid it's scented just like the foundation. That would be a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> Is it drying? I haven't tried the RV Candy yet. I only played with the RV at the counter, but they were a creamy smeary mess, so I never took a second look at them. If the Candy ones are similar to Chanel's RC Shine I might like them.


  	I find them much sheerer than the RC Shines, although it probably varies depending on colour. I find the regular RVs quite drying on my lips, although many more people find them moisturising.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

chic profile has the color story now;
  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/11/ysl-spring-2013-makeup-collection-spring-summer-2013-launches-new-info.html


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

i want this 3 badly!!!   *Lacquer Couture* 

 		#34 Jade Imperial -light turquoise (New) 
 *Candy Floss Lipstick – Limited Edition*


 		Frosted Mint 
  *False Lash Mascara – Limited Edition* 

 		Green Emerald


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to check out the one unlisted RPC lipstick and the nail polishes, especially the mint Jade Imperial polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

katred said:


> I find them much sheerer than the RC Shines, although it probably varies depending on colour. I find the regular RVs quite drying on my lips, although many more people find them moisturising.


  	I find the regular RVs to be a greasy mess.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I find the regular RVs to be a greasy mess.


  	      ohh noo. i have never tried their lipsticks. this would be my first one from them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ohh noo. i have never tried their lipsticks. this would be my first one from them.


	Like katred, I haven't tried the RV Candy formula. Just the regular RV formula, so it may apply differently. I'm still going to check it out because it may be different. I enjoy YSL's Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks and have no problems with that formula. I'm hoping the missing RPC will be another mint color.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 14, 2012)

i have both i will check for the scent and let you know 


Naynadine said:


> Can someone tell me if the Touche Eclat highlighter pen has the same scent as the TE foundation? I had a sample of the foundation (BR50 I think, way too dark for me, but tried it on anyway. I think the BR10 could be a good match for me) I _really _like the formula and finish, but my eyes started watering and I think it's because of the perfume in it  I wanted to order the pen for the longest time now, but I'm afraid it's scented just like the foundation. That would be a deal breaker.
> 
> .


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 15, 2012)

Monsy said:


> i have both i will check for the scent and let you know


  	Thank you so much!


----------



## katred (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I find the regular RVs to be a greasy mess.


  	Agreed. 

  	I notice that these are "Candy Floss" rather than RV Candy shades. Wonder if that means it's a slightly different formula. I have a couple of layering shades in blue, so I'm not sure I need another one. Although I was thinking of getting that green-tonged gloss that YSL has out with their holiday collection. Really, though, I'm more interested to see what the RPC is. Still one of my favourite lipstick formulas.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

katred said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I notice that these are "Candy Floss" rather than RV Candy shades. Wonder if that means it's a slightly different formula. I have a couple of layering shades in blue, so I'm not sure I need another one. Although I was thinking of getting that green-tonged gloss that YSL has out with their holiday collection. Really, though, I'm more interested to see what the RPC is. Still one of my favourite lipstick formulas.


  	   i want that gloss but its not available here in the ysl website. all they have is the palette, polishes and lipsticks. its not even at nordstroms


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i want that gloss but its not available here in the ysl website. all they have is the palette, polishes and lipsticks. its not even at nordstroms


	I want the holiday gloss, too. They sure seem to be taking their sweet time making it available. If the new spring RPC isn't mint, I would love for it to be purple. I was excited for purple RAs in the Chanel spring collection, but they seem like they may be more toned down and not as purple as I was expecting.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

i went to the ysl counter in nordstrom. no lipglosses and no highlight powder. the SA had no idea what i was asking about. the sad thing is i can barely afford ysl here, there's no way i can afford a cp from europe.  im going to email them right now.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I want the holiday gloss, too. They sure seem to be taking their sweet time making it available. If the new spring RPC isn't mint, I would love for it to be purple. I was excited for purple RAs in the Chanel spring collection, but they seem like they may be more toned down and not as purple as I was expecting.


  	i want  blue chanel and ysl lippies. and a crazy blue tone  purple of course


----------



## katred (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i want that gloss but its not available here in the ysl website. all they have is the palette, polishes and lipsticks. its not even at nordstroms


  	Crap. I haven't had a chance to check my counters here, but I hope it isn't Europe only. I know that with the Fall collection, three of the six matte shades were only released in Europe.


----------



## MACina (Nov 15, 2012)

Douglas only had the # 56 (Polar Pink) available.No # 55 (Arctic Blue) either


----------



## MACina (Nov 15, 2012)

BTW in Summer 2011 YSL released a blue gloss too.
  	We got this one in Germany and I don' t know why we did not
  	get Arctic Blue


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 16, 2012)

MACina said:


> Douglas only had the # 56 (Polar Pink) available.No # 55 (Arctic Blue) either


  	Yup, seems like we're not getting the blue on either. Maybe it's an exclusive to some department store?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I find the regular RVs to be a greasy mess.


  	Yup. Such a shame because there are some really nice shades in the RV range.

  	I have nr 27 and it's put me off buying any more. I've never used a lipstick as slippery (so slippery, in fact, it almost crosses into the slimy territory). It smudges everywhere and bleeds like crazy. It does feel _very _moisturising on the lips though. Better than most lip balms


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> A mint lipstick for Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	the bronzer/higlighter thingy looks beautiful too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

I swatched the Polar Light highlighter in the store the other day and I found it to meh, at best. It looked waaaaay to pink on me and reminded me very much of MAC Pink Opal piggie.

  	Or maybe I swatched it too heavily, I dunno


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 16, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I swatched the Polar Light highlighter in the store the other day and I found it to meh, at best. It looked waaaaay to pink on me and reminded me very much of MAC Pink Opal piggie.
> 
> Or maybe I swatched it too heavily, I dunno


  	Thanks for your thoughts on the highlighter. I still kinda want it. But I feel like it might be too shimmery for me, right now I'm more into subtle highlighters. I don't think this one will fly off the shelves, so I'll wait some time to think about it. (Can't afford it right now anyway) I think I might like the Chanel Spring highlighter better, too.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 16, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I swatched the Polar Light highlighter in the store the other day and I found it to meh, at best. It looked waaaaay to pink on me and reminded me very much of MAC Pink Opal piggie.
> 
> Or maybe I swatched it too heavily, I dunno


  	I liked the highlighter, but the price put me off. I would rather have the Guerlain Dragon balls. I also did swatch the blue gloss and it was very sheer, but with pretty blue sparkles and it would make your lips more cooltoned.


----------



## MACina (Nov 16, 2012)

I also checked Parfumdreams and Pieper and they don' t have it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Yup, seems like we're not getting the blue on either. Maybe it's an exclusive to some department store?


----------



## MACina (Nov 16, 2012)

The Chanel highlighter might not be as cool toned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I am very excited for it too!!!


Naynadine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the highlighter. I still kinda want it. But I feel like it might be too shimmery for me, right now I'm more into subtle highlighters. I don't think this one will fly off the shelves, so I'll wait some time to think about it. (Can't afford it right now anyway)* I think I might like the Chanel Spring highlighter better, too. *


----------



## MACina (Nov 16, 2012)

That sounds stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pinkdollface said:


> I liked the highlighter, but the price put me off. I would rather have the Guerlain Dragon balls. I also did swatch the blue gloss and it was very sheer, but *with pretty blue sparkles and it would make your lips more cooltoned.*


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> I liked the highlighter, but the price put me off. I would rather have the Guerlain Dragon balls. I also did swatch the blue gloss and it was very sheer, but with pretty blue sparkles and it would make your lips more cooltoned.


  	I didn't even like it enough to ask the price.

  	The Saharienne bronzer thingy has been in the back of my mind for some time now though. Trouble is I never use bronzer (I don't even know what to do with it tbh) but this one looks very wearable because it's not too dark or sparkly. Perhaps I should just get it before the 25%off at ICIParisXL disappears.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the highlighter. I still kinda want it. But I feel like it might be too shimmery for me, right now I'm more into subtle highlighters. I don't think this one will fly off the shelves, so I'll wait some time to think about it. (Can't afford it right now anyway) I think I might like the Chanel Spring highlighter better, too.


  	Did you see it in person? I personally found it too pink and shimmery, but I just don't happen to like too much pink and shimmer in my complexion products. But you might end up liking it when you actually try it.

  	I definitely agree about it not flying off the shelves, unless there is a very limited amount. It's not a product most people would find suitable for daily wear and the price is probably too steep for a special occasion highlighter.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 16, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Did you see it in person? I personally found it too pink and shimmery, but I just don't happen to like too much pink and shimmer in my complexion products. But you might end up liking it when you actually try it.
> 
> I definitely agree about it not flying off the shelves, unless there is a very limited amount. It's not a product most people would find suitable for daily wear and the price is probably too steep for a special occasion highlighter.


  	No, I haven't seen it in person. I rarely make it to a counter, because I live in the middle of nowhere, LOL. A conplexion product can never be too pink for me, so that's actually a good thing. But too shimmery would be a problem. I'll keep it on my 'maybe' list. But I have the feeling I will end up getting the Chanel powder instead, I can't wait to see swatches of that one.


----------



## katred (Nov 16, 2012)

FYI, I tried out the Teint Eclat yesterday, not in my office that eats makeup, but outside in the real world and I liked it a lot. I don't think I could wear it in the summer, when my skin tends to get a bit shinier, but now I'm thinking it might be an option for winter/ early Spring. B10 is a great match for my skin, which I can be a little tricky.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> No, I haven't seen it in person. I rarely make it to a counter, because I live in the middle of nowhere, LOL. A conplexion product can never be too pink for me, so that's actually a good thing. But too shimmery would be a problem. I'll keep it on my 'maybe' list. But I have the feeling I will end up getting the Chanel powder instead, I can't wait to see swatches of that one.


  	I'm looking forward to the Chanel swatches too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: YSL - now that i think about it, i reckon iridescent would be a better word to describe it rather than shimmery. It's not like Stardust, with the scattered tiny bits of shimmer. The effect on this powder is more uniform, almost like mother of pearl. For that reason I think it would accentuate pores, but of course that's just an impression I got from swatching the product on my hand. Using a brush would probably tone down the effect.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2012)

katred said:


> FYI, I tried out the Teint Eclat yesterday, not in my office that eats makeup, but outside in the real world and I liked it a lot. I don't think I could wear it in the summer, when my skin tends to get a bit shinier, but now I'm thinking it might be an option for winter/ early Spring. B10 is a great match for my skin, which I can be a little tricky.


	I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you so much!


	OK so i was sniffing both foundation and touch eclat yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 foundation does have floral scent but TE i did not smell anything


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2012)

Monsy said:


> OK so i was sniffing both foundation and touch eclat yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for sniffing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's good to know. I might give it a try then.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 17, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I didn't even like it enough to ask the price.
> 
> The Saharienne bronzer thingy has been in the back of my mind for some time now though. Trouble is I never use bronzer (I don't even know what to do with it tbh) but this one looks very wearable because it's not too dark or sparkly. Perhaps I should just get it before the 25%off at ICIParisXL disappears.


  	It's around €50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I like to apply bronzer in the contour areas, but I'm less precise with it and put it over larger areas if that makes sense. I don't use bronzer that much, but it's nice to have at least one.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

I got the #55 Arctic Blue gloss as a gift from my man today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm really happy with it, will love wearing it this winter/layering it over other lipsticks. Love the sparkles


----------



## Ladychris11 (Nov 17, 2012)

CartoonChic, I have tried both the regular RV and RV Candies. I only have one of each in my collection, and while the RV's do tend to become a greasy mess which I really hate, I love the RV Candy for a deeper shade. Mine is Succulent Pomegrante #4 I think, and it is long lasting and leaves a stain for something that is a hybrid. I do want to get more of these but only the deeper ones, the lighter shades could just be a waste of moolah.


----------



## MACina (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucky you!!!!

  	I am sure that it is a stunning gloss for the "icy season" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> *I got the #55 Arctic Blue gloss as a gift* from my man today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 18, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> *It's around €50*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Good thing I didn't ask then. Hehe.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladychris11 said:


> CartoonChic, I have tried both the regular RV and RV Candies. I only have one of each in my collection, and while the RV's do tend to become a greasy mess which I really hate, I love the RV Candy for a deeper shade. Mine is Succulent Pomegrante #4 I think, and it is long lasting and leaves a stain for something that is a hybrid. I do want to get more of these but only the deeper ones, the lighter shades could just be a waste of moolah.


	This is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

YSL is having a 20% off Friends & Family sale until Nov 22.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 19, 2012)

I love the colors of Pure Chromatics e/s #10 palette. But can't decide between it and the green Armani quad or just get a couple of ETK shadows.

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Pure-Chromatics/495YSL,default,pd.html

  	I posted this in the Armani thread also. I've never used any YSL e/s but they look beautiful. And if they perform as good as they look that'd be great.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2012)

My counter didn't get the complete holiday collection. No lip glosses, no shimmery top coat. I like the quad but I have a few blue quads already. I want a chromatics quad, but I'm still waiting for one with the colours I need.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 20, 2012)

YSL is releasing a NEW range of lipsticks called Rouge Volupte Shine for Spring 2013! The shades are divided into three categories--Deep, Medium and Bright!







  	Shades:

  	DEEP


 		#01 Brun In Secure 	
 		#02 Poupre Intouchable 	
 		#03 Violet Incognito 	
 		#04 Rouge In Danger 	
 		#05 Fuchsia In Excess 	
 		#06 Pink In Devotion 
 
  	MEDIUM


 		#07 Rose Infinite 	
 		#08 Pink In Confidence 	
 		#09 Nude In Private 	
 		#10 Chocolate In Style 	
 		#11 Beige Instinct 	
 		#12 Corail Incandescent 
 
  	BRIGHT


 		#13 Pink In Paris 	
 		#14 Corail In Touch 	
 		#15 Corail Intuitive 	
 		#16 Orange Impertinent 	
 		#17 Rose In Tension 	
 		#18 Prune In Fire 	
 		#19 Fuchsia In Rage 
 
  	SOURCE: Chic Profile


----------



## MACina (Nov 20, 2012)

YAY....I want Violet Incognito and Fuchsia In Rage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you VampyCouture!



VampyCouture said:


> YSL is releasing a NEW range of lipsticks called Rouge Volupte Shine for Spring 2013! The shades are divided into three categories--Deep, Medium and Bright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 20, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> YSL is releasing a NEW range of lipsticks called Rouge Volupte Shine for Spring 2013! The shades are divided into three categories--Deep, Medium and Bright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the info VampyCouture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And WOW .. these look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will definitely be checking out Violet Incognito and Pink In Devotion.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 21, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> YSL is releasing a NEW range of lipsticks called Rouge Volupte Shine for Spring 2013! The shades are divided into three categories--Deep, Medium and Bright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'll take Fuchsia in Rage, please


----------



## Monsy (Nov 21, 2012)

someone asked about YSL effet faux cils

  	this is me wearing it


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 26, 2012)

I just ordered my first YSL product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a 10 Euro off coupon, it worked with no minimum purchase and surpisingly it gave me free shipping too. So I paid just 15,90 Euro for the lipstick. Can't wait to get it! I wish that code would work a 2nd time, I'd get the Touche Eclat.

  	ETA: it's the Rouge Pur Couture Nr. 10 Beige Tribute!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 26, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I just ordered my first YSL product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      which lippie did you get??


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> which lippie did you get??


  	I was just editing my post, I forgot to mention it, LOL! The RPC in Beige Tribute. Looks like a nice everyday color.

Femme Fatale: Swatches; Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Couture - "Beige Tribute - Nr. 10"


----------



## kimibos (Nov 26, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I was just editing my post, I forgot to mention it, LOL! The RPC in Beige Tribute. Looks like a nice everyday color.
> 
> Femme Fatale: Swatches; Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Couture - "Beige Tribute - Nr. 10"


  	    pretty. nice that you got that coupon!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I was just editing my post, I forgot to mention it, LOL! The RPC in Beige Tribute. Looks like a nice everyday color.
> 
> Femme Fatale: Swatches; Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Couture - "Beige Tribute - Nr. 10"


  	RPCs are pretty good - waaaay better than the unholy mess that is RV (really though, most things are better than RV). My only problem with the RPC range is that the colours aren't anything special. At the moment I only have Beige Novella (43), which does absolutely nothing to flatter me but I wear it anyways hehe. 

  	Beige Tribute reminded me a bit of You're Perfect Already btw. But it probably has a very different effect because of the finish.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 26, 2012)

i hope the mint lipstick is not in the formula that everyone hates!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 26, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> RPCs are pretty good - waaaay better than the unholy mess that is RV (really though, most things are better than RV). My only problem with the RPC range is that the colours aren't anything special. At the moment I only have Beige Novella (43), which does absolutely nothing to flatter me but I wear it anyways hehe.
> 
> Beige Tribute reminded me a bit of *You're Perfect Already* btw. But it probably has a very different effect because of the finish.


  	I don't have that one. I didn't like it too much in swatches, so I hope they're a bit different.
  	I also like 6, 11 and 24 (based on swatches), but I thought this one will probably suit me best.


----------



## MACina (Nov 26, 2012)

.....I hope that you will like the lippie!!!

  	A 10 € off coupon is awseome!


Naynadine said:


> I just ordered my first YSL product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow....BT looks very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> I was just editing my post, I forgot to mention it, LOL! The RPC in Beige Tribute. Looks like a nice everyday color.
> 
> Femme Fatale: Swatches; Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Couture - "Beige Tribute - Nr. 10"


----------



## MACina (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL....I think that I am really the only one here who likes the RV and RVP!!!

  	I can not wait to get Menthe Fraiche from the Spring Collection...it is going to be my first VSC!



BuickMackane said:


> RPCs are pretty good - *waaaay better than the unholy mess that is RV (really though, most things are better than RV).* My only problem with the RPC range is that the colours aren't anything special. At the moment I only have Beige Novella (43), which does absolutely nothing to flatter me but I wear it anyways hehe.
> 
> Beige Tribute reminded me a bit of You're Perfect Already btw. But it probably has a very different effect because of the finish.


----------



## MACina (Nov 26, 2012)

BTW.....here some infos and promo pics of the Spring Collection 2013:

http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/11/ysl-spring-look-2013.html


  	Fortunatly I do only need 2 things.....Menthe Fraiche and Mauve Fusain


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

MACina said:


> LOL....I think that I am really the only one here who likes the RV and RVP!!!
> 
> I can not wait to get Menthe Fraiche from the Spring Collection...it is going to be my first VSC!


  	I haven't got any RVPs so I can't say anything about them, but RVs smudge like nobody's business on me. They are _very _comfortable to wear but I don't appreciate my lippies straying to other areas of my face. Hehe. I love the colour range though - I'd probably have 6-7 in my collection if I got along better with the formula.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

MACina said:


> BTW.....here some infos and promo pics of the Spring Collection 2013:
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/11/ysl-spring-look-2013.html
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The quad and the highlighter/blush thingy look gorgeous.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 27, 2012)

*VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY*  N°11 – Menthe Fraiche 




*LA LAQUE COUTURE*  , N°24 – Jade Imperial 
*RPC VERNIS A LÈVRES*  N°30 – Mauve Fusain

my list, i like the look of the quad too so thats a maybe.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't got any RVPs so I can't say anything about them, but RVs smudge like nobody's business on me. They are _very _comfortable to wear but I don't appreciate my lippies straying to other areas of my face. Hehe. I love the colour range though - I'd probably have 6-7 in my collection if I got along better with the formula.


  	I LOVE the formula, but I've heard that from a lot of people as well. They are too slippery and glide on way too easy. I wore one of the colors (of RV) out one night, and it stayed on for 10 hours. In between that, I went out to eat twice for a friend's birthday and by the end of the night, it still stayed on. (I don't remember reapplying--if I did, it was once and it was really early on in the night). They have great staying power on me.


----------



## MACina (Nov 27, 2012)

Kimibos....I am soooooooooo excited for Menthe Fraiche too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And also for Mauve Fusain....I hope that it is a stunning purple!!!


kimibos said:


> *VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY*  N°11 – Menthe Fraiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is another review on the Boreal Palette "Arctic Night" on _beautezine.com_:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...lette-in-arctic-night-review-photos-swatches/


  	And here she did  a look with the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.beautezine.com/look-book-arctic-night/


----------



## kimibos (Nov 27, 2012)

MACina said:


> Kimibos....I am soooooooooo excited for Menthe Fraiche too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	          yes, i want a true purple, i went to the ysl website to check the artic palette and its sold out. i should have check yesterday with the 20%off


----------



## MACina (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no....what a bummer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> yes, i want a true purple, i went to the ysl website to check the artic palette *and its sold out.* i should have check yesterday with the 20%off


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> *RPCs are pretty good* - waaaay better than the unholy mess that is RV (really though, most things are better than RV). *My only problem with the RPC range is that the colours aren't anything special*. At the moment I only have Beige Novella (43), which does absolutely nothing to flatter me but I wear it anyways hehe.
> 
> Beige Tribute reminded me a bit of You're Perfect Already btw. But it probably has a very different effect because of the finish.


  	I agree. I have Rose Bergamasque only and love it, but still have not found another colour I want from the line. Beige Tribue and Rose Stiletto (which was previously on my list) look beautiful in the lip swatch, I might pick RS up next but I'm unsure about BT, on me it might look like I'm sick.

  	The Spring Chromatics quad might be my first Chromatics quad! I'm not sure if I can wear all the colours at the same time, but the palette looks so pretty and colourful! Too bad there isn't a highlight colour in the palette. I also look forward to the RPC stain glosses! They are amazing, they do not dry up my lips. Love the promo pic! Her nails look stunning. The poor male model looks awkward though, they could have at least show a bit more of his face, even though we get it that the focus is on the female model. Or they could have just remove him entirely.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL. I hadn't even noticed the poor guy before you mentioned it. He probably had a giant spot on his nose when he arrived at the shoot and they didn't want to exclude him from the pics because he'd already been paid so they had to use some strategic hand placement to save the day!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> I LOVE the formula, but I've heard that from a lot of people as well. They are too slippery and glide on way too easy. I wore one of the colors (of RV) out one night, and* it stayed on for 10 hours*. In between that, I went out to *eat twice for a friend's birthday and by the end of the night, it still stayed on.* (I don't remember reapplying--if I did, it was once and it was really early on in the night). They have great staying power on me.


  	Wow! That really is impressive! The only lippies that stay for that long on my lips are Rouge Gs.

  	I'm jealous now because I really love the RV colours. I wish they worked for me


----------



## MACina (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here.....staying power *and* texture are stunning!





VampyCouture said:


> I LOVE the formula, but I've heard that from a lot of people as well. They are too slippery and glide on way too easy. I wore one of the colors (of RV) out one night, and it stayed on for 10 hours. In between that, I went out to eat twice for a friend's birthday and by the end of the night, it still stayed on. (I don't remember reapplying--if I did, it was once and it was really early on in the night). *They have great staying power on me.*


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

I received my lippie today. So far, I like it, but don't love it. The color looks different on me than in the link I posted and all the other swatches I've seen. It's less pink on me. And it looks exactly the same as Chanel RA Evanescente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't expect that. I recently bought the Chanel one, those are my two most expensive l/s and they are ridiculously similar, that's not exactly what I planned. Even the finish reminds me a lot of the RA.
  	It's OK though, it's a nice color. More beige-neutral on me, very natural, as in barely different from my natural lip color. 
  	The formula is nice, applies very smooth and even. It does make my lips feel a bit dry (so does the Chanel).
  	I'm not a fan of the rather strong scent. But I'm very sensitive when it comes to that, so that doesn't mean anything.
  	I do wish I would've picked a shade that's a little more pink, so it wouldn't be so close to the Chanel, but that's what happens when you shop online based on swatches. I wouldn't have needed two of the same.
  	Oh, and I love the packaging. Probably more than the RA one. I'm not sure if I'll buy another RPC in the future, just based on the scent.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Any news about the blue holiday lipgloss coming to the US?


----------



## MACina (Nov 29, 2012)

What a bummer...I am sorry to hear that Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> I received my lippie today. So far, I like it, but don't love it. The color looks different on me than in the link I posted and all the other swatches I've seen. It's less pink on me.* And it looks exactly the same as Chanel RA Evanescente.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

MACina said:


> What a bummer...I am sorry to hear that Naynadine


  	 I think I need to be a bit more daring again. If I keep buying these kind of nude colors I will end up with a whole collection of lipsticks that all look the same on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next lippie needs to be more pink. I think I'll have a look at Armani and Bobbi Brown. (And I'm looking forward to the MAC Apres Chic ones and the new Givenchy)


----------



## MACina (Nov 29, 2012)

Armani lippies are gorgeous.I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	They have a lovely texture and the packaging is stunning too!


Naynadine said:


> I think I need to be a bit more daring again. If I keep buying these kind of nude colors I will end up with a whole collection of lipsticks that all look the same on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Any news about the blue holiday lipgloss coming to the US?


  	   nope


----------



## MACina (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a review on the other Holiday Pure Chromatics Palette (# 12) on _beautezine.com_:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...adow-palette-in-no-12-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2012)

I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter. I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.

  	I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 2, 2012)

Very pretty! Hope you like it!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter. I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.
> 
> I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


  	Ahh, the danger of getting a good discount, tell me about it .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you will receive your highlighter very soon and that you'll like it


----------



## MACina (Dec 2, 2012)

.....YAY,I really hope that you will love it!


Naynadine said:


> *I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter.* I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.
> 
> I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 2, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter. I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.
> 
> I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


  	Love it. Its so pretty and when blended on her hand not all sparkly as it does in her other pics.

  	I also like the kitty at the top of the page. He made me smile on this otherwise gloomy day.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter. I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.
> 
> I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


  	       i luv the little bag it comes in. quite different from a velvet one, it fits with a holiday collection theme.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Love it. Its so pretty and *when blended on her hand not all sparkly as it does in her other pics.*
> 
> I also like the kitty at the top of the page. He made me smile on this otherwise gloomy day.


  	That swatch confirmed that I will order it. Not as sparkly as I feared and a beautiful glow.

  	I got an email that my order was stopped, because the connection was interrupted when I placed it and I need to go back to my cart and complete it. WTH? I think that's a mistake. When I look in my account it's listed under orders and it says processing. And my cart is empty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it goes through. I have never ordered there before. If it hasn't shipped by Tuesday I'll contact them.


----------



## MACina (Dec 2, 2012)

Exactly....it is a very lovely glow!!!


Naynadine said:


> That swatch confirmed that I will order it. Not as sparkly as I feared and* a beautiful glow.*
> 
> *I got an email that my order was stopped, because the connection was interrupted when I placed it and I need to go back to my cart and complete it.* WTH? I think that's a mistake. When I look in my account it's listed under orders and it says processing. And my cart is empty.
> 
> ...


  	Oh no....that sucks!

  	I cross my fingers that you will get it!!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 3, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> That swatch confirmed that I will order it. Not as sparkly as I feared and a beautiful glow.
> 
> I got an email that my order was stopped, because the connection was interrupted when I placed it and I need to go back to my cart and complete it. WTH? I think that's a mistake. When I look in my account it's listed under orders and it says processing. And my cart is empty.
> 
> ...


  	Is it available here in the US?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 3, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Is it available here in the US?


  	Yes, it should be. Unless it's sold out already.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I broke down and ordered the holiday highlighter. I'm super excited, I really hope I like it. I got a good discount on it, so resisting was impossible.
> 
> I love how it looks here:: YSL 2012限量聖誕彩妝「繁星夜宴」蜜粉盤&眼影盤 @ 熊貓可可進化史 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::


	The highlighter seems to have a pink sheen and isn't as glittery as I thought. It's very pretty.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 3, 2012)

Naynadine, do you have very pigmented lips? I do and lighter colors often look similar on me because my own lip color has too much of an influence.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 3, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Naynadine,* do you have very pigmented lips?* I do and lighter colors often look similar on me because my own lip color has too much of an influence.


  	I think that might be the problem, yes. My lips seem to have a lot of pink in them naturally, now that I think about it.

  	My highlighter is on its way. I wrote an email, but didn't get a reply, just the regular order confirmation. The tracking is at 40%, so it might be here tomorrow already.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 3, 2012)

You might want to try them with a light neutral lipliner like Chanel Natural or Beige or even just MAC Prep & Prime Lip to tone down your lips a bit before applying the lipstick and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MACina (Dec 3, 2012)

....this is great news!


Naynadine said:


> I think that might be the problem, yes. My lips seem to have a lot of pink in them naturally, now that I think about it.
> 
> *My highlighter is on its way.* I wrote an email, but didn't get a reply, just the regular order confirmation. The tracking is at 40%, so it might be here tomorrow already.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my highlighter! It's super pretty. Well, I only swatched a tiny bit, but I can tell that I like it already. I have to try it on my face of course, but I'm beat after being at the dentist for hours. Will try it properly in the next days. There is shimmer, but the particels are not that big. Texturewise it honestly reminds me of the Marylin Beauty Powder, very soft. And it does have that pink opalescent sheen as in the swatch I posted the link to.
  	Not a fan of the sequin pouch, looks a bit cheap IMO.


Winthrop44 said:


> You might want to try them with a light neutral lipliner like C*hanel Natural* or Beige or even just MAC Prep & Prime Lip to tone down your lips a bit before applying the lipstick and see if it makes a difference.


  	Thanks, that's actually the one I wanted to buy for a while now.
  	I usually use P+P Lip, but I don't feel like it makes a difference.


----------



## MACina (Dec 4, 2012)

YAY...I am so glad that you got it and like it Naynadine!!!


Naynadine said:


> *Got my highlighter! It's super pretty.* Well, I only swatched a tiny bit, but I can tell that I like it already. I have to try it on my face of course, but I'm beat after being at the dentist for hours. Will try it properly in the next days. There is shimmer, but the particels are not that big. Texturewise it honestly reminds me of the Marylin Beauty Powder, very soft. And it does have that pink opalescent sheen as in the swatch I posted the link to.
> Not a fan of the sequin pouch, looks a bit cheap IMO.
> 
> Thanks, that's actually the one I wanted to buy for a while now.
> I usually use P+P Lip, but I don't feel like it makes a difference.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, that's actually the one I wanted to buy for a while now.
> I usually use P+P Lip, but I don't feel like it makes a difference.


  	I think Prep+Prime Lip is more so to make your lipstick apply smoother and last longer, not to affect the color. I think MAC Lip Erase is what you want to neutralize your natural lip color. I've never tried it. I just use a lip pencil either close in color to the lipstick shade or close to my natural skin tone, which I apply over Prep+Prime Lip.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 4, 2012)

Naynadine--so glad you received your powder. Yuck I hate going to the dentist even for regular cleanings. I hope you get to relax.


  	CartoonChic--Does the Prep+Prime lip really work to help the staying power of lipstick? I haven't tried it. If it does I need it.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Got my highlighter! It's super pretty. Well, I only swatched a tiny bit, but I can tell that I like it already. I have to try it on my face of course, but I'm beat after being at the dentist for hours. Will try it properly in the next days. There is shimmer, but the particels are not that big. Texturewise it honestly reminds me of the Marylin Beauty Powder, very soft. And it does have that pink opalescent sheen as in the swatch I posted the link to.
> Not a fan of the sequin pouch, looks a bit cheap IMO.
> 
> Thanks, that's actually the one I wanted to buy for a while now.
> I usually use P+P Lip, but I don't feel like it makes a difference.


  	Nice to hear that you received your highlighter that quick and that you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And i hope you are feeling well today


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> CartoonChic--Does the Prep+Prime lip really work to help the staying power of lipstick? I haven't tried it. If it does I need it.


  	For me it does! I've seen a bunch of other members say P+P Lip works great for them as well. It's a staple for me now. I apply it and wait until it feels tacky, then I continue with my liners and lipsticks. It's a small extra step that's worth it.


----------



## MACina (Dec 5, 2012)

Absolutely....P+P Lip is magic!


CartoonChic said:


> For me it does! I've seen a bunch of other members say P+P Lip works great for them as well. It's a staple for me now. I apply it and wait until it feels tacky, then I continue with my liners and lipsticks.* It's a small extra step that's worth it.*


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 5, 2012)

I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
  	The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> Nice to hear that you received your highlighter that quick and that you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks. I have to go back next Monday to get my wisdom tooth out. I'm scared.


----------



## MACina (Dec 5, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
> *The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique.*
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am sorry to hear that


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
> The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Don't be scared. I took out all 4 teeth, not at the same time, and I survived! You feel sore for a while and can't open your jaw wide, so take fluids or semi-solid food.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
> The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique.


  	Glad to hear the powder's working for you.

  	And best of luck with your dentist appointment. The dentist's office was pretty much my second home for three years back in uni so I understand your apprehension. It will be over before you know it


----------



## Ladychris11 (Dec 6, 2012)

oh my, I need YSL RV Shine in Prune in Fire :O


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
> The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keeping my fingers crossed for you on monday


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I tried the highlighter on my face. It's more shimmery than I expected from swatching it. I'd say the shimmer is reminiscent of one of the more sparkly MAC MSFs. I could see that some people might not like it for a daytime look. But it's no chunky discoball glitter, it's still very wearable. Also it may vary depending on what kind of brush you use, I will play around and try different ones.
> The pink sheen in it is what makes this powder unique.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Good luck but the good thing is that you'll be allowed to eat ice cream or sorbet, ice is really efficient when teeth ache I know what I am talking about.


----------



## katred (Dec 9, 2012)

For some reason, got possessed by an urge to go to the YSL counter today. I ended up getting the gold eye liner, which really is quite stunning. I have the distinct feeling that it's going to be a cream shadow as often as it's going to be an eye liner for me. I also picked up the Golden Gloss in White Gold Topaz. I'm not sure why, but YSL seems to have a real knack for doing shades of purple.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 11, 2012)

Random comment to ensue:
  	I purchased 3 golden glosses during the Black Friday Sale. I'm not a gloss everyday girl at all but I figured I could use them on my lazy days. I purchased 37 Golden Red, 47 White Gold Topaz and 48 White Gold Amethyst. I wore 37 with MAC Cherry liner and loved it and was truly surprised how pigmented it was. I only reapplied once during an 8 hour day. 47 was also pigmented too, gorgeous magenta. But 48, total let down. I thought I would get a easy fall vampy look with it, but it was barely noticeable on my lips. A complete let down. It's looks sooo pretty in the tube but does nothing for my lips. I'm hating to return it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Random comment to ensue:
> I purchased 3 golden glosses during the Black Friday Sale. I'm not a gloss everyday girl at all but I figured I could use them on my lazy days. I purchased 37 Golden Red, 47 White Gold Topaz and 48 White Gold Amethyst. I wore 37 with MAC Cherry liner and loved it and was truly surprised how pigmented it was. I only reapplied once during an 8 hour day. 47 was also pigmented too, gorgeous magenta. But 48, total let down. I thought I would get a easy fall vampy look with it, but it was barely noticeable on my lips. A complete let down. It's looks sooo pretty in the tube but does nothing for my lips. I'm hating to return it.


	I have 47 White Gold Topaz and 48 White Gold Amethyst too. I wear mine over lipstick when I want a glossy look. White Gold Amethyst looks great over lipstick. I also want to get the gloss gift set. I hope it sticks around after the holidays because I'll have to get it later. I'm still waiting for the blue holiday gloss to pop up.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 11, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> I have 47 White Gold Topaz and 48 White Gold Amethyst too. I wear mine over lipstick when I want a glossy look. White Gold Amethyst looks great over lipstick. I also want to get the gloss gift set. I hope it sticks around after the holidays because I'll have to get it later. I'm still waiting for the blue holiday gloss to pop up.


  	Have you tried 48 on it's own? If not what are you pairing it with? I want to see if I can make it work one last time because it looks like it NEEDS to be something based of how it looks in the tube.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to hear some comments from the ladies who purchased the Touche Eclat foundation. How do you like it now that you've used it for a while?  I'm in the market for a new foundation but have read so many different reviews about this one! Some people seem to love and some to hate it.


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I'm in the market for a new foundation but have read so many different reviews about this one! Some people seem to love and some to hate it.


  	I really do like it, but I'd say that if your skin has any tendency towards oiliness, it might not be for you. I can't wear it for long days at the office, for instance, because it just gets too shiny. The texture is lovely and very light and I don't find it emphasizes flaws or anything. It also photographs beautifully; this is where I've seen the "radiant glow" the most.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you katred for your detailed answer! Fortunately (or not) I have normal to dry skin during the colder months. That's the reason I gravitate towards the TE foundation, because my skin tends to look a little dull during winter. I had a sample that was much too dark for me, but I wore it one day when I stayed at home and really liked the texture. Does it oxidize on you? It was impossible to tell for me because of the too dark shade. I'm about NC15 now and think BD10 could be the right shade for me? I read in some blogs that the BD shades are darker then their pink counterparts. Did you experience that as well?


----------



## katred (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Thank you katred for your detailed answer! Fortunately (or not) I have normal to dry skin during the colder months. That's the reason I gravitate towards the TE foundation, because my skin tends to look a little dull during winter. I had a sample that was much too dark for me, but I wore it one day when I stayed at home and really liked the texture. Does it oxidize on you? It was impossible to tell for me because of the too dark shade. I'm about NC15 now and think BD10 could be the right shade for me? I read in some blogs that the BD shades are darker then their pink counterparts. Did you experience that as well?


  	I did not find that it oxidized on me at all. I used shade B10- which is for more neutral undertones (I'm neutral-cool in skin tone and about Mac NC15). I found that both the BD10 and BR10 were too deep for me but, yes, I did find that the BD shades were slightly darker than the BR ones, even if they had the same number associated with them. If this helps, I'm wearing TE in this shot- natural light on a cloudy day. Might give you an idea of how close we are in skin tone, at least.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2012)

it looks great! i love love it! great illuminating foundation for dry and normal skin.


----------



## sweetscent (Dec 26, 2012)

gosh now i can't use almost any other nail polishes but YSL. their new formula and the special angle flat brush is just great.
  	need to buy the metallic dark blue #17 as well #4.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 27, 2012)

i like both quads 
  	http://www.weekendramblings.com/2012/12/ysl-spring-2013-makeup-swatches-collection.html


----------



## katred (Dec 27, 2012)

Monsy said:


> i like both quads
> http://www.weekendramblings.com/2012/12/ysl-spring-2013-makeup-swatches-collection.html


  	Thanks Monsy! I love both the nail lacquers... I can never bring myself to buy an YSL quad because they're so expensive up here ($74). They are really pretty, though.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 27, 2012)

i am thinking of getting Top Secrets Flash Radiance Skincare Brush. i've tried it in store and really liked it. i think it would be great under TE foundation
  	not that i need another primer...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Have you tried 48 on it's own? If not what are you pairing it with? I want to see if I can make it work one last time because it looks like it NEEDS to be something based of how it looks in the tube.


	Sorry for the late reply. I missed this post. I tend to wear lipgloss with lipsticks, but I tried 48 on its own just to see it. Good greif! I would be so disappointed if I intended to wear it alone. Where did the color go?! Honestly, I would probably return it if I didn't get it to wear with lipstick. I'd pair it with dark, vampy colors like Smoked Purple, Yung Rapunxel, etc., or even just to wear on top of Nightmoth lip pencil.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

Monsy said:


> i like both quads
> http://www.weekendramblings.com/2012/12/ysl-spring-2013-makeup-swatches-collection.html


	Is this collection out yet? I'd like to get the nail polishes.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 27, 2012)

i saw it on nordstrom


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

Monsy said:


> i saw it on nordstrom


  	Oh! Thank you!


----------



## geeko (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a sample of the foundation in Le teint touche eclat foundation from them and I really love the light weightness of this foundation and the dewy look it gives me without looking oily. and it does not cake up on me nor oxidise on me. I love it so much that I went back and bought the full size bottle of the le teint touche eclat foundation


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 28, 2012)

Monsy said:


> i am thinking of getting Top Secrets Flash Radiance Skincare Brush. i've tried it in store and really liked it. i think it would be great under TE foundation
> not that i need another primer...


  	Let us know if you get it. Does it have any strong scent? I saw the Top Secrets range briefly and I am impressed.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, they're re-treads.  Bummer!  I love these quads, but geez, couldn't they get a bit more creative and release something new?  19 is my all-time fave!!

  	And I guess I missed the Boreal Highlight Palette - which really annoys me since I'm pretty diligent about catching the YSL collections.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 30, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Yes, they're re-treads.  Bummer!  I love these quads, but geez, couldn't they get a bit more creative and release something new?  19 is my all-time fave!!
> 
> And I guess I missed the Boreal Highlight Palette - which really annoys me since I'm pretty diligent about catching the YSL collections.


 
  	Do you have #10? I can't get it off my mind. I love all greens. Some of the swatches look very glittery.  I think #19 looks really pretty also. Have you had any trouble with the rosy shade in it?

  	I bought a plummy Dior quad and it seems to irrate my eyes some, not a great deal. I've only worn it twice but both times it happened. I've never had that happen with any shadows or liners with red as some people do. But this my first Dior e/s in that color range. I still find it odd that in my gazillion shadows in all colors this is the first to do that.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 30, 2012)

I do not have #10 but have swatched it a few times.  On my cooler skin tone, they don't look that great, and I find the colors to be at odds with each other - probably because of the bright white highlighter.  It might look different on the eye, and I did find a post on Perilously Pale's blog where she describes it (and quite likes it).  I do not have problems with the pink shade in 19 - but I'm able to wear pink shadows without looking like a bunny rabbit for some bizarre reason.  One trick is to use it between the crease color and the brow highlight and blend well - it gives a nice effect.  That's strange about the Dior color - I wonder if Dior uses a different ingredient in their pink/plum shadows than other lines?


----------



## MACina (Jan 2, 2013)

Sneak peek at the spring collection on _beautezine.com_:

http://www.beautezine.com/sneak-pee...aurent-arty-stone-collection-for-spring-2013/


  	So we should see swatches and reviews soon!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 2, 2013)

^^  Thanks for that link - I had seen the photo this weekend when I asked my Nordies SA what was up with the re-promote of the 2 quads.  She said something happened and they were required to replace the spaces in the unit with existing quads.  She didn't know what the issue was.  This quad looks interesting, but not sure if it's interesting enough for me to buy..... but we'll see.


----------



## MACina (Jan 9, 2013)

And here is the review on the Y Facettes Eye Collector Palette on _beautezine.com_:


http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...eye-collector-palette-review-photos-swatches/


  	It is sooooo pretty


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on the cream blushes? I'm not usually a fan of cream or liquid blush because they either don't blend well or fade too quickly, but I met Becca's beach tints recently and was impressed enough that I'm thinking maybe I just haven't tried the right cream blushes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sneak peek at the spring collection on _beautezine.com_:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/sneak-pee...aurent-arty-stone-collection-for-spring-2013/
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for posting close-ups, this is a beautiful collection !


----------



## Shypo (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, with photos like that, I'm done for.  Yes, it will go quite nicely with my others!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for posting!

  	Kate, I haven't tried them, but I've heard people really like them.  I'm not a fan of cream/liquids for the same reasons you state, but have never had the urge to try these.......perhaps I'm missing out as well.  I'm going to Sephora tonight so I might check them out to see how they apply...won't help much to determine wear time on my face, but we'll see.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> And here is the review on the Y Facettes Eye Collector Palette on _beautezine.com_:
> 
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...eye-collector-palette-review-photos-swatches/
> ...


  	Those colours are just gorgeous!


----------



## MACina (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, I am really tempted to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> Those colours are just gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I am really tempted to get it


  	I am too now


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 10, 2013)

Love the Y Facettes Eye Collector palette! Pretty sure I can't wear all four colours at one time, but they look so pretty all housed in one palette.  katred - I'm not a fan of cream/liquid blushes like you, but hearing what you have said, I really want to try Becca beach tint. I have been considering getting one for a long time. Which colour did you get? I have wondered about the YSL cream blushes too because the colours are very pretty.


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are more reviews on the spring collection on _beautezine.com_:

  	Vernis a Levres:
http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...uture-vernis-a-levres-review-photos-swatches/

  	Nail polishes:
http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...ture-nail-lacquers-review-photos-information/


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jan 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Here are more reviews on the spring collection on _beautezine.com_:  Vernis a Levres: http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...uture-vernis-a-levres-review-photos-swatches/  Nail polishes: http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...ture-nail-lacquers-review-photos-information/


  Thank you for posting these. I really like the Rouge Pur Couture, and I like these colours. I'll have to check and see if my store has them in yet.


----------



## MACina (Jan 12, 2013)

And finally the cream blushes:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-spring-2013-creme-de-blush-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 12, 2013)

Funny the pink blush is called Red Agate. It looks beautiful, and from what she said, application sounds like a dream. I might have to buy it! Still no sign of the collection here, and even if it's here, I'm not sure that we would get the complete collection.   Review of Bronze Pyrite. Wanted it at first, but I have Chanel Graphite so that should do. Maybe I'll get Jade Imperial.  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/01/ysl-bronze-pyrite-35-la-laque-couture.html?m=1


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 12, 2013)

Chanel Graphite is much darker I think ( I have it too ). Bronze Pyrite is really beautiful I must say.


----------



## katred (Jan 12, 2013)

The most tempting thing to me in this collection is the nail polishes. I think I want them both! Part of me is also curious about those cream blushes.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, I love the look of Red Agate!  Miss QQ, it does seem like they got the names backwards, doesn't it?  I'm going to have to check these babies out - and I love the looks of Bronze Pyrite!


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

Review on the Volupte Sheer Candy No. 12 Tasty Raspberry (spring collection) on _beautezine.com_:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-spring-2013-volupte-sheer-candy-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## looovemac (Jan 18, 2013)

I really like this palette "Yves Saint Laurent Y Facettes Eye Collector Palette" but I can't find it anywhere, is it out yet?


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 13, 2013)

ladies, i need your review on top secrets lip balm. How is it compared to Dior plumping balm or EA 8 hours?


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

I received my Spring Collection goodies today and I loooooooooove them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ordered the Pure Chromatics Collector palette and the RVSC Menthe Fraiche and both are so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Unfortunatly the colors look way too dark in the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Menthe Fraiche is STUNNING....I have been wanting such a lippie for ages!
  	I do also have MAC Summer Shower but the sheen of Menthe Fraiche is more beautiful IMO.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received my Spring Collection goodies today and I loooooooooove them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The lippie looks really pretty. Does it have the same amount of shimmer as SS?


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

I' d say that the amount is similar but SS is more a "frosty" shimmer whereas MF is more a "dewy/wet" shimmer.

  	And MF feels softer and more moisturizing on my lips than SS!

  	HTH!


Naynadine said:


> The lippie looks really pretty. Does it have the same amount of shimmer as SS?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 21, 2013)

Macina, your pics are simply wonderful! (As always.) Thank you!

  	Does the lippie actually tint your lips, or is the effect more of a clear gloss?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> I' d say that the amount is similar but SS is more a "frosty" shimmer whereas MF is more a "dewy/wet" shimmer.
> 
> And MF feels softer and more moisturizing on my lips than SS!
> 
> HTH!


  	Ah, thanks! SS feels a little dry on me, so I can imagine this being more moisturizing. Do you wear this on it's own or do layer it?


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	On my (not very pigmented lips!) the green sheen is quite apparent.For my it is just the right amount of green to not look alien!

  	This is my first RVSC so I cannot compare it to others.But as far as I know they are all rather sheer and add more only a
  	sheen to the lips.It is _not_ as opaque as RVs,RVSs or RVPs.




Anneri said:


> Macina, your pics are simply wonderful! (As always.) Thank you!
> 
> Does the lippie actually tint your lips, or is the effect more of a clear gloss?


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

Same here....unfortunatly!

  	I will wear it on its own (the green sheen is really gorgeous and lovely especially for summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I will also layer
  	it.I am sure that it will look awesome layered over (bright) pinks and purples!
  	And over Firm Form and Grey Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cannot wait to play with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Ah, thanks!* SS feels a little dry on me*, so I can imagne this being more moisturizing. Do you wear this on it's own or do layer it?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Do you like the quad? Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

Miss QQ, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Even though I have only swatched it so far and not yet done a look.The colors are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I really like the texture of the
  	Pure Chromatics Palettes.I do already have 2 from the permanent line and they are awesome.



Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Do you like the quad? Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received my Spring Collection goodies today and I loooooooooove them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The quad is definitely on my wishlist! I saw a great look done with it here: http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/...r-spring-2013-photos-swatches-and-review.html and it's so pretty.


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, Knope!

  	The look is very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is really such a lovely palette!!!


Knope2012 said:


> The quad is definitely on my wishlist! I saw a great look done with it here: http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/...r-spring-2013-photos-swatches-and-review.html and it's so pretty.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you for sharing, Knope!
> 
> The look is very beautiful
> 
> ...


  	You're welcome! Just from looking at the palette, I would never know that the colors could look so soft, shimmery, and wearable. When I wear brights on my eyes, I generally prefer a look like this. When I end up getting it, it'll be only my second YSL purchase. I own Rouge Volupte in Rose Culte and it's gorgeous, though I don't wear it as much as I should!


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

If you decide to get the palette, I am sure that you will love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Knope2012 said:


> You're welcome! Just from looking at the palette, I would never know that the colors could look so soft, shimmery, and wearable. When I wear brights on my eyes, I generally prefer a look like this. When I end up getting it, it'll be only my second YSL purchase. I own Rouge Volupte in Rose Culte and it's gorgeous, though I don't wear it as much as I should!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 21, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> You're welcome! Just from looking at the palette, I would never know that the colors could look so soft, shimmery, and wearable. When I wear brights on my eyes, I generally prefer a look like this. When I end up getting it, it'll be only my second YSL purchase. I own Rouge Volupte in Rose Culte and it's gorgeous, though I don't wear it as much as I should!


  	The 4 shades are really soft but used wet I guess they are more intense. I don't think I need this palette but it's a very pretty one, I just swatched them at Sephora and I loved the colours.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 21, 2013)

I've become a big fan of YSL recently. I love the cream blushes #2 is my HG and I finally found my HG MLBB in the new volupt shines #8, rose paris lipstick is my HG coral.

  	Love the blushes and lippies from YSL.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 21, 2013)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I've become a big fan of YSL recently. I love the cream blushes #2 is my HG and I finally found my HG MLBB in the new volupt shines #8, rose paris lipstick is my HG coral.
> 
> Love the blushes and lippies from YSL.


	the volupte  shine is lovely...like #3 vampy purple though it leaves stain on my lips still like it and better, darker than volupte #spellbinding violet, IMO.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 22, 2013)

My review of YSL touche eclat foundation

  	http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2013/02/ysl-le-teint-touche-eclat-illuminating.html


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 22, 2013)

Monsy said:


> My review of YSL touche eclat foundation
> 
> http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2013/02/ysl-le-teint-touche-eclat-illuminating.html


	oh i like yr review on TE foundation. will check it out at stores


----------



## sshailly (Mar 9, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous ! Where can I buy the palette in us ????


----------



## Kaidan (Mar 9, 2013)

Did Menthe Fraiche Rouge Volupte Sheer Candy ever arrived in the US or was it Europe only?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2013)

sweetscent said:


> oh i like yr review on TE foundation. will check it out at stores


  	thank you


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

i find that if a cosmetic product can make a good blush/lipstick they make my collection... ysl is one of those brands


----------



## MarieMary (Mar 18, 2013)

New nail polish: La Laque Couture Tie & Dye:
  	http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Mar 18, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> New nail polish: La Laque Couture Tie & Dye:
> http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


	I want one so badly now! Perhaps the orange one


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 18, 2013)

Is the Tie & Dye top coat sold separately from the coloured base? Very interesting, I hope these will launch at my counter. My counter just received the spring collection and we didn't get the seafoam green nail polish. We also didn't get the holiday 2012 top coat and I was very disappointed. I came back with the spring quad! It is my first chromatic.


----------



## MarieMary (Mar 19, 2013)

Apparently it's sold seperately, and LE.
  	http://www.yslbeautyus.com/La-Laque-Couture-Tie-and-Dye/1035YSL,default,pd.html


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got my YSL RV Shine ls in #4 Rouge In Danger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GORGEOUS on! Its a very face brightening wearable red strawberry color. Very flattering shade.


----------



## MACina (Mar 28, 2013)

.....YAY, I am glad that you love it, Elegant!!!


elegant-one said:


> I just got my YSL RV Shine ls in #4 Rouge In Danger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lafemmetopaz (Apr 2, 2013)

The YSL Summer 2013 Collection is out and it is another stunner. 


http://yslbeautyus.com/Summer-Look-2013/looks-and-tips-summer-2013,default,sc.html


  	Some of the beauties in this collection are the nail lacquers, Pure Chromatics quad #13, Ombres 5 Lumieres in Marrakesh Sunset and ROUGE PUR COUTURE VERNIS À LÈVRES GLOSSY STAIN in Corail Alla Prima.

  	Also released recently the new YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils Babydoll Mascara.

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Baby-Doll-Mascara/babydoll,default,pg.html#/explore


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Apr 2, 2013)

lafemmetopaz said:


> The YSL Summer 2013 Collection is out and it is another stunner.
> 
> 
> http://yslbeautyus.com/Summer-Look-2013/looks-and-tips-summer-2013,default,sc.html
> ...


	Ooh, the palettes look pretty. ^__^


----------



## katred (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks interesting! I wish the RPC golden lustre shades weren't on line only!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2013)

lafemmetopaz said:


> The YSL Summer 2013 Collection is out and it is another stunner.
> 
> 
> http://yslbeautyus.com/Summer-Look-2013/looks-and-tips-summer-2013,default,sc.html
> ...


  	Love the flick eyeliner look with hot lips and nails. I wonder what the model is wearing on her lips and nails. I'm interested in the mascara. Are YSL mascara good?


----------



## katred (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are some swatches, courtesy of British Beauty Blogger:

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/03/ysl-summer-2013.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2013)

The quint is gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmetopaz (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Love the flick eyeliner look with hot lips and nails. I wonder what the model is wearing on her lips and nails. I'm interested in the mascara. Are YSL mascara good?


 
  	I think so. The YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils and Shocking mascara are some of my favorite mascaras.  Faux Cils gives flirty, feathery like lashes that aren't crunchy or hard.


----------



## katred (Apr 3, 2013)

lafemmetopaz said:


> I think so. The YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils and Shocking mascara are some of my favorite mascaras.  Faux Cils gives flirty, feathery like lashes that aren't crunchy or hard.


  	Effet Faux Cils is pretty much my HG mascara. I absolutely love it. The only issue I've found is that at the very beginning, it can tend to clump a little. But generally, it's one of my very favourites.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Apr 3, 2013)

katred said:


> Effet Faux Cils is pretty much my HG mascara. I absolutely love it. The only issue I've found is that at the very beginning, it can tend to clump a little. But generally, it's one of my very favourites.


  I'm going to have to give this a try. So far, I'm happy with my Chanel mascara, but I'm always wondering if there is something I'd like better.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 3, 2013)

I ordered the quad, but couldn't find the Menthe Fraiche (to layer over pinks!) - but I'm happy to have the quad on the way!


----------



## Almus (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the first review I've come accross about the tye & dye top coats. They look nice! 

  	http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/04/yves-saint-laurent-tie-dye-top-coat.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2013)

Love all, especially Ice and Hip coat!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought my first YSL items yesterday, to console myself since I am recovering from ear infection. I got Rouge Pur Shine in no 1 and the Pure Chromatics quad no 3. I don't really know what to make of the quad. It is very shimmery and it seems it requires a bit of work? Or maybe I just need to be fever free for a few more days before I make up my mind about it.

  	I really like the lippie though!


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you--it was my first post. I know I have a lot to learn. Here's a follow up if anyone wants to read it.

  	http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/04/ysl-la-laque-couture-ice-coat-scorches.html


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2013)

Almus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the polishes are lovely!..

  	msqq
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so nice to see you on here !


----------



## katred (Apr 6, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Thank you--it was my first post. I know I have a lot to learn. Here's a follow up if anyone wants to read it.
> 
> http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/04/ysl-la-laque-couture-ice-coat-scorches.html


  	Fantastic start to a blog! I look forward to reading more from you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is the Summer collection 2013

http://www.makeup4all.com/ysl-saharienne-heat-makeup-collection-for-summer-2013/


  	SOURCE : MAKEUP4ALL


  	I love the quint and the nail polishes too. What do you think ?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2013)

Gorgeous collection! I want the quint, Fuchsia Dore and Rose de Saba.


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, Dominique!


  	YAY...at least one summer collection that I can skip!!!



Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Summer collection 2013
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/ysl-saharienne-heat-makeup-collection-for-summer-2013/
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 9, 2013)

_beautezine.com_ has a review on the Marrakesh Sunset Eye Collector Palette:


http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...eye-collector-palette-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

  	Looks like I'll be skipping the e/s. I can get better pigment for way less $.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 10, 2013)

Agreed, but the palette is so pretty. So hard to resist.


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought my first rouge volupte shine in Pink in Confidence. Really liking it so far! Does anyone have any of these? I'm quite tempted by fuschia in rage, but I'm a bit worried it might be too purple for me.


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Creme de Blushes? I've been thinking about getting one but cream blushes don't tend to last on me very well.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheryl has the cream blushes and I think she likes them.

  	Here's a review on the tie and dye top coats.

  	http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-tie-dye-top-coats-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, those are really cool!


----------



## afjhnsn (Apr 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Has anyone tried the Creme de Blushes? I've been thinking about getting one but cream blushes don't tend to last on me very well.


 I purchased #04 & I am in love lol... It's beautiful and makes it look like I'm glowing from within.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a review of the spring cream blush 09. It looks so pretty, I want to try it now!

  	http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/ysl-spring-2013-creme-de-blush-09-review-swatches/


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Baby-Doll-Mascara/babydoll,default,pg.html#/explore


  	The Baby Doll collection, pink and very bright !


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks. Now I know what the model is wearing on her lips and nails!


----------



## katred (Apr 25, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Baby-Doll-Mascara/babydoll,default,pg.html#/explore
> 
> 
> The Baby Doll collection, pink and very bright !


  	I'm hoping this collection makes its way up here. I'd love to try that mascara. YSL Faux Cils is already one of my favourites. I'd be curious to play around with the funky brush.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope too. The nail polish and the lip stain are so bright, the mascaras look very pretty but I didn't purchase  (I mean I resisted ) ! If this collection goes to Montreal, don't resist lol !


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm also wondering if this collection will come to my country. Hope it does!


----------



## Antigone (Apr 26, 2013)

The YSL Cream Blush 09 for Spring 2013 is so pretty. I want, but worried because I had rashes before when I tried the 05.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is the Fall 2013 collection, rather classy I think !

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/ysl-fall-winter-2013-makeup-collection-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jun 7, 2013)

oOOooo. Thank you for posting this! It looks like a very perdy collection.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 7, 2013)

I love those nail polishes! The quad looks like Color Added from Mac Shop/Cook


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2013)

And Nars R-Rated too I think. ( but  I don't have the MAC quad or the Nars duo ), I agree the nail polishes are pretty !


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Fall 2013 collection, rather classy I think !
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/ysl-fall-winter-2013-makeup-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	I love it- a bit modern, but as you say, very classy as well. I want all the nail polishes... It's funny because YSL themselves did a shadow duo either last year or the year before that included a bright green-tinged yellow and a bright blue... I guess they expanded on the idea. I need to have whatever colour is used on that model's lips!


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Loving the Arty Palette and the 3 polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Fall 2013 collection, rather classy I think !
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/ysl-fall-winter-2013-makeup-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


----------



## josephine90 (Jun 20, 2013)

20% off 75 bucks, im buying lippies!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2013)

I really hate when these sales happen because by time they roll around I really have nothing left to buy.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jun 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I really hate when these sales happen because by time they roll around I really have nothing left to buy.


  Hehehe. Oh, I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2013)

More photos of the Fall collection:

  	http://www.beautezine.com/sneak-peek-at-the-yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-collection/

  	And a review and swatches of one of the two blushes:

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/07/ysl-beaute-blush-radiance-for-fall.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 4, 2013)

Sneak peek at the fall collection on *beautezine.com*:

http://www.beautezine.com/sneak-peek-at-the-yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-collection/


  	I really want the Arty palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Maybe the polishes....the rest does not appeal to me.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2013)

beautylookbook has swatches of the fall polishes


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jul 5, 2013)

The Arty palette looks really neat, but I must admit, bold colours intimidate me. I really only do a dark eye when I go out for the night, but those days aren't as abundant as they once were. That pink packaging is pretty cute too.   Drive would be nice, but I have to ask myself, "Do I really need another brown palette? Do I?" Probably not. I will wait until it comes to my store and see if I can keep myself from buying it.   I do really enjoy their chromatics.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 5, 2013)

I looooove the Volupte Shines! I have 4 of them Pink in Confidence, Pink in Devotion, Fushia in Rage, and Orange Impertent something like that #16. I bought every color that looks great on me!


----------



## MACina (Jul 5, 2013)

Reviews on the City Drive palettes on *beautezine.com*:

*Arty:*
http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...lette-city-drive-arty-review-photos-swatches/


*Classy:*
http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...tte-city-drive-classy-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Lipsticks from fall collection on *beautezine.com*:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...ure-couture-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/

  	Prune Avenue looks very pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> Lipsticks from fall collection on *beautezine.com*:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...ure-couture-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> Prune Avenue looks very pretty







  	Thanks for sharing, those lippies are gorgeous !


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2013)

I love how Gris Underground looks on Sabrina at thebeautylookbook. If it looks great on me I need it.


----------



## katred (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Lipsticks from fall collection on *beautezine.com*:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-sain...ure-couture-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> Prune Avenue looks very pretty


  	Thanks for posting this! Totally agree with you on Prune Avenue. It's funny, because my experience of the RPC line isn't like hers at all. I find them very satiny and long-lasting and they don't smudge or smear on me at all. I'm kind of interested in Rouge Neon as well, although it looks quite similar to Hourglass Raven. I'm trying to stop myself from buying dupes of shades I already have.


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

Here are both blushes from fall collection on *beautezine.com*:

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-blush-radiances-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

I think that I will get it along with the Arty palette.
  	It is just too pretty to skip it and a beautiful color for fall.


katred said:


> Thanks for posting this! *Totally agree with you on Prune Avenue.* It's funny, because my experience of the RPC line isn't like hers at all. I find them very satiny and long-lasting and they don't smudge or smear on me at all. I'm kind of interested in Rouge Neon as well, although it looks quite similar to Hourglass Raven. I'm trying to stop myself from buying dupes of shades I already have.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-blush-radiances-review-photos-swatches/


  	I like Pepper Rose. Do YSL blushes have a scent to them? I've never tried one.


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

I have several YSL blushes and can hardly detect any scent.It is not completely "neutral", though.
  	It has a _very_ slight scent but I cannot tell what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But these blushes seem to be different....at least they have a different packaging which includes the
  	brush in the compact.All my blushes do not have this.The brush comes separately.
  	So I don' t know if these new blushes have more or another scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> I like Pepper Rose. Do YSL blushes have a scent to them? I've never tried one.


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-blush-radiances-review-photos-swatches/


  	Ooh, pretty. I think that Pepper Rose and I will be good friends.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 11, 2013)

I like how Pepper Rose looks and I hope ite doesn't look muddy on me. It could be my first ysl blush!

  	Here's a review of it, it is beautiful on her hand.

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/ysl-beaute-blush-radiance-for-fall.html

  	Besides Gris Underground, I also like how Arty looks.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

I really want one of the eyeshadow palettes! The design is amazing !!!


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2013)

A few more swatches of this collection from British Beauty Blogger:

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/ysl-city-drive-palette-arty-swatch.html

  	Prune Avenue is just... just... It's a definite for me.


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

....gorgeous!!!!!

	Thank you for sharing, katred!



katred said:


> A few more swatches of this collection from British Beauty Blogger:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/ysl-city-drive-palette-arty-swatch.html
> 
> *Prune Avenue is just... just... It's a definite for me.*


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

Hm... Not sure if these are Asian exclusive or not... I sure hope not!! Vernis a Levres with more shimmer. The colours look stunning.

  	http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2315


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jul 23, 2013)

katred said:


> Hm... Not sure if these are Asian exclusive or not... I sure hope not!! Vernis a Levres with more shimmer. The colours look stunning.
> 
> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2315


	They're not, theyre on the neiman marcus site
  	http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Glossy-Lip-Stain-Rebel-Nudes-New-This-Week/prod162100041_cat18030756__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod162100041&cmCat=product


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

RedVelvetX said:


> They're not, theyre on the neiman marcus site 		 			http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Glossy-Lip-Stain-Rebel-Nudes-New-This-Week/prod162100041_cat18030756__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod162100041&cmCat=product


	Cool! I haven't seen them here yet, but hopefully soon...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuchsia Tomboy will be mine! I like the formula but I only have 2 at the moment. I like the new colours so I could be getting Pink No Taboo, Corail Hold Up and Naughty Mauve too.


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Fuchsia Tomboy will be mine! I like the formula but I only have 2 at the moment. I like the new colours so I could be getting Pink No Taboo, Corail Hold Up and Naughty Mauve too.


  	I have a horrible confession...

  	I haven't bought one of the Glossy Stains yet.


  	I have no idea WHY, but I've never been able to just choose a colour and buy it. Now, of course, because it's been so long, I feel like I've attached this undue importance to which one will be my FIRST, which is only making it more difficult to choose. I love the look of Rouge Gouache, but I'm also smitten with Violet Edition. Then again, there are a couple of the newer shades- 23 and 24 (I can't remember their names)- that really appeal to me, but they're very close, so I can never choose between them. 

  	Now these come along to just confuse and tempt me more... I definitely want Pink No Taboo and Naughty Mauve. And Fuschia Tomboy. Even Beige Provocateur looks like it could be interesting. I just have to buy one and be done with it, I think.


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

......Violine Control is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



katred said:


> Hm... Not sure if these are Asian exclusive or not... I sure hope not!! Vernis a Levres with more shimmer. The colours look stunning.
> 
> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2315


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2013)

katred said:


> I have a horrible confession...
> 
> I haven't bought one of the Glossy Stains yet.
> 
> ...


  	I have two but I was the opposite.  There weren't really many colors that I liked.  I love the finish on these though.  But now I have a big problem.  I like almost all of the new ones. Nordstrom has these up with 10 colors.  I'd love to see the last two colors.  I may have to make a trip to check these out.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jul 26, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> katred said:
> 
> 
> > I have a horrible confession...  I haven't bought one of the Glossy Stains yet. I have no idea WHY, but I've never been able to just choose a colour and buy it. Now, of course, because it's been so long, I feel like I've attached this undue importance to which one will be my FIRST, which is only making it more difficult to choose. I love the look of Rouge Gouache, but I'm also smitten with Violet Edition. Then again, there are a couple of the newer shades- 23 and 24 (I can't remember their names)- that really appeal to me, but they're very close, so I can never choose between them. Now these come along to just confuse and tempt me more... I definitely want Pink No Taboo and Naughty Mauve. And Fuschia Tomboy. Even Beige Provocateur looks like it could be interesting. I just have to buy one and be done with it, I think.
> ...


  That's kind of how I feel. I have a three colours that I thought were basic and good to have from the permanent line. They're ok, but these new colours are really fun!


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> That's kind of how I feel. I have a three colours that I thought were basic and good to have from the permanent line. They're ok, but these new colours are really fun!


  	I do find the new colours intriguing, but I still want some of the original line as well. I think with all the limited collections that come out, these just kept getting pushed down the priority list. I actually swatched Mauve Pigmente recently and now I think that's the one I'll choose of the older ones. From this new set... There are several that jump out at me.


----------



## Haven (Jul 26, 2013)

Just FYI for everyone.  I received an email regarding products YSL is going to discontinue.  I am posting the list here just in case anyone's favorites are disappearing.

  	1) Teint Parfait
	2) Matt Touch
	3) Liquid Eyeliners
	4) All single eye shadows
	5) Rouge Pur Couture Golden Luster
	6) Some Rouge Volupte colors
	7) Cream Blush in #3 and #5
	8) Terre Saharienne Bronzers
	9) Top Secrets Pore Refining Primer


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 27, 2013)

Haven said:


> Just FYI for everyone.  I received an email regarding products YSL is going to discontinue.  I am posting the list here just in case anyone's favorites are disappearing.  1) Teint Parfait  2) Matt Touch  3) Liquid Eyeliners  4) All single eye shadows  5) Rouge Pur Couture Golden Luster  6) Some Rouge Volupte colors  7) Cream Blush in #3 and #5  8) Terre Saharienne Bronzers  9) Top Secrets Pore Refining Primer


 Which rouge volupte colors? I hav a ton on my list that i keep delaying, maybe its time to pull the trigger!


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Which rouge volupte colors? I hav a ton on my list that i keep delaying, maybe its time to pull the trigger!


  	She didn't list them and asked me to call her if there were any rouge volupte colors that I was interested in (to see if they are on the discontinue list).  I haven't called yet.  I am assuming that there are a bunch since she didn't want to type them all out, but I could be wrong.


----------



## katred (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Haven! I'm sorry to hear that they're discontinuing the Golden Lustre lipsticks, but I get it. I didn't feel like these got much of a push when they launched and so they never really got known. I only have one- the gorgeous purple one- but I think I might grab a couple of others before they disappear forever.


----------



## IHughes (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone!!
  	I have a few YSL products that I bought after a YSL makeover with a lovely makeup artist. At the time I bought a Rouge Volupte Shine lipstick in colour 8 Pink in Confidence, it's absolutely comfortable to wear, gives a lovely shine and is very natural. Then I got a bit crazy with MAC lipsticks, love the funky colours, but I've been annoyed with a few of the formulas as they leave a gunky line on my lips after talking for a while. 
  	It doesn't seem to happen with the YSL Rouge Volupte shine and I have a 10 euro discount which I want to use with an expensive product. I can't use it on MAC or NARS or anything like that as it's in a particular store. 
  	I can choose to spend it on Dior, YSL, Chanel, Estee Lauder and I don't have all the colours as they're quite bad with distribution, specially collections. I don't know whether to go for another Rouge Volupte Shine or try a Rouge Volupte or a different brand such as Dior or Chanel. 

  	Any ideas?? Any colours you'd suggest for a blonde, green eyed, light skin?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

Stopped at Nordstrom's today and took a peek at the new Glossy stains. They were not in a new display but all mixed up with the others. I helped the SA find all of them but some of the testers were missing so I still have 3 to try. I switched them on randomly - 1 swipe each. They didn't look like much and I was getting disappointed and then I looked away because a customer interrupted us and then WOW! The colors all looked different! They have a duo chrome effect to them. I had to start all over because I couldn't remember which was which. I put them on again in number order. I ended up getting 2 but I want all of them. Good news - the SA said they were permanent. I'm still shopping and going to another store so hopefully I won't get any more today.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Aug 2, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Stopped at Nordstrom's today and took a peek at the new Glossy stains. They were not in a new display but all mixed up with the others. I helped the SA find all of them but some of the testers were missing so I still have 3 to try. I switched them on randomly - 1 swipe each. They didn't look like much and I was getting disappointed and then I looked away because a customer interrupted us and then WOW! The colors all looked different! They have a duo chrome effect to them. I had to start all over because I couldn't remember which was which. I put them on again in number order. I ended up getting 2 but I want all of them. Good news - the SA said they were permanent. I'm still shopping and going to another store so hopefully I won't get any more today.


	That's wonderful news!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

I stopped in bergdorf goodman and saw the other colors and like all of those too. I was good and didn't buy anymore. I was able to do this because so many of them looked similar, a few corals and pinks, at least switched on my hand.  Maybe there is more distinction on the lips. The SA did call it the Nudes collection although the colors did not call to mind any nudes to me. I did like the lavender shade but I just don't know if I would actually wear it. One plus is that I asked about the touché éclat and the SA rec #5 for me. At least when I'm ready to buy I have a shade.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

I found a blog review for the Rebel Nudes Glossy Stains.

  	http://beautygypsy.com/yves-sant-laurent-glossy-lip-stain-rebel-nudes

  	I tried one of the Glossy Stains I bought today.  # 109 Fuchsia Fugitive.  I also bought #103 Pink No Taboo.  The crazy thing is.  I could have sworn I bought one coral color and one pink color.  Both names say they are pink glosses.  I tried on the 109 - the one I thought was coral.  It has quite a bit of gold in it.  That may account for the coral color on my hand.  I put one swipe on my lips.  I really like it but I'm not really seeing pink per se.  But I can't quite say what the color is.  I'm thinking a reddish color but pink comes from red, right?  Anyway, I love it.  I really like the gold shimmer in this.  I Then I put on the second swipe and the color deepens but not much but the golden look is very nice.  I think what the above blog says is right. These are a bit sheerer then the other 2 I have.  Maybe it lets your lip color show a bit more.  I know the shimmer in this is very different from the previous creme formula and I don't think it is as glossy (with a second coat) as the other formula. There is shine there but I still think it looks more like a stain compared to the other two I have.  I think people are just going to have to try these for themselves. I think these are a bit different from the previous releases.  I'm not sure everyone will like it but so far I do.  I think this color looks very nice with the bronzy look I have going on today and will work well into fall.  

  	I took a pic of Fuchsia Fugitive to show it wasn't really pink but guess what?  I really does look pink in this picture.  Sorry for the uneven application. I wasn't really planning to take pics, just trying it on.  But you can kind of see the shimmer in this one.

  	YSL Rebel Nudes Glossy Stain Collection - #109 Fuchsia Fugitive:


----------



## IHughes (Aug 2, 2013)

I wasn't sure what to spend the gift cash in that store but I tried on a glossy stain and wow!! It lasts almost all day on me, still looking glossy!!  The most difficult thing is choosing a colour as they look completely different on the lips than on my hand or bottle!! I tried number 12 Corail Fauve and it looks quite red on me! I like it and I might get that one but it's hard to try the rest as they look so different once they're on!!


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2013)

IHughes said:


> The most difficult thing is choosing a colour as they look completely different on the lips than on my hand or bottle!! I tried number 12 Corail Fauve and it looks quite red on me! I like it and I might get that one but it's hard to try the rest as they look so different once they're on!!


  	I've heard this about these shades- they seem to "adapt" to the person wearing them after a few minutes. Can't wait to hear which one  that you settle on!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 3, 2013)

katred said:


> That shade looks wonderful on you! The shimmer makes your lips look full and smooth.
> 
> 
> I've heard this about these shades- they seem to "adapt" to the person wearing them after a few minutes. Can't wait to hear which one  that you settle on!


  	Thanks Kate!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 3, 2013)

I never bought any of the Stains either, I've been so obsessed with the Volupte Shines. I have

  	#15 Coral Intuitive 
  	#16 Orange Impertinent
  	#19 Fushia In Rage
  	#6 Pink in Devotion

  	I'll check out the new nudes collection and see if anything catches my fancy.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel karlasugar's swatches of the original Glossy stains are very helpful, and she has lip swatches of a few colours too. These look different on the lips depending on your lip colour. I have 7 which I love, and 15, which turns out as a intense rose on me.  http://karlasugar.net/2012/03/ysl-vernis-a-levres-glossy-stains/ http://karlasugar.net/2012/03/ysl-vernis-a-levres-glossy-stains-lip-swatches/


----------



## Haven (Aug 4, 2013)

I wish that I could wear the glossy stains.  Their smell really turns me off.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

Their smell turns me off too. I don't know why some people say it smells of rose, to me it smells of wine, yuck!  But the smell wears off after a while and it's so long lasting it's worth it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2013)

The smell doesn't bother me. It does smell of both rose and alcohol to me.


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven said:


> I wish that I could wear the glossy stains. Their smell really turns me off.


  	That's funny, I've tried these a couple of times and swatched them many times and the scent actually bothers me less than some other YSL products.


----------



## MACina (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a review on the Glossy Stain # 109 Fuchsia Fugitive on *temptalia.com*:


http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fuchsia-fugitive-109-glossy-stain-review-photos-swatches


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Aug 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> Here is a review on the Glossy Stain # 109 Fuchsia Fugitive on *temptalia.com*:   http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fuchsia-fugitive-109-glossy-stain-review-photos-swatches


  I really like the sparkly bits in this one.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I finally did it! I bit the lipstick bullet and purchased my first Glossy Stain. The new collection isn't even here yet, but I figured I just had to grab one, at least to try it out. I ended up getting Violet Edition, which is completely unsurprising if you know the shades that I like, but I adore it. I'm also quite in love with the formula. Hydrating, shiny and lasts. What more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought my first one as well. The price hurt my wallet a bit but the quality of product really justifies it. I'm learning more and more to invest in well made products versus cheap thrills. (Which isn't to say I don't still love the odd drugstore haul!)


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> I just bought my first one as well. The price hurt my wallet a bit but the quality of product really justifies it. I'm learning more and more to invest in well made products versus cheap thrills. (Which isn't to say I don't still love the odd drugstore haul!)


  	In this particular case, I justify the price to myself because there really isn't another product that's like this, at least not that has all of its pleasant qualities. Most stains I've tried are almost painfully drying on my lips. Glosses don't last on me. These aren't sticky. They don't feather or get smeared or go on unevenly. Only thing I don't love is the scent. I even mind the cheap packaging less than usual. (It's sort of a thing with me and all YSL products. I know many love it, but their packaging makes me nuts.)


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 18, 2013)

What about their packaging drives you nuts?


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2013)

....I am soooooooooooo with you on that!




katred said:


> In this particular case, I justify the price to myself because there really isn't another product that's like this, at least not that has all of its pleasant qualities. Most stains I've tried are almost painfully drying on my lips. Glosses don't last on me. These aren't sticky. They don't feather or get smeared or go on unevenly. Only thing I don't love is the scent. I even mind* the cheap packaging* less than usual. *(It's sort of a thing with me and all YSL products. I know many love it, but their packaging makes me nuts.)*


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> What about their packaging drives you nuts?


  	I'm bothered by the fact that it's a lightweight plastic. I'm not saying that they need to be as heavy as Rouge Gs (which qualify as weight lifting if you have more than one in your purse), but if you look at brands like Chanel or Armani, their casings are a lot sturdier. The packaging on YSL items scuffs and scratches if you look at it funny, which means that even carrying it alone in a makeup bag will leave it looking pretty roughed up. I've had that happen even after a day. That doesn't happen, even with my Mac lipsticks, which aren't much more than half the price. It doesn't affect the formula, but when I look at other brands that have formulas that are just as good AND offer nice cases, it makes me wonder why YSL can't. I think perhaps they concentrated too much on making their cases look "fancy", but in order to get them at the right price, they had to use cheaper materials. I'd rather have something sleek and simple that's not going to look like a car ran over it by the third time I use it. 

  	I know other people really like the fancy look of the packaging, so of course, this is subjective. It just does tend to steer me towards other brands.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2013)

katred said:


> In this particular case, I justify the price to myself because there really isn't another product that's like this, at least not that has all of its pleasant qualities. Most stains I've tried are almost painfully drying on my lips. Glosses don't last on me. These aren't sticky. They don't feather or get smeared or go on unevenly. Only thing I don't love is the scent. I even mind the cheap packaging less than usual. (It's sort of a thing with me and all YSL products. I know many love it, but their packaging makes me nuts.)


  	Have you looked into the dupes made by YSL 'parent company', L'Oreal? They do their Color Caresse Shine Stains which are good dupes in terms of texture and durability, their colours are a bit more flat. I like them nontheless. And the packaging is ok!


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think the Caresse Shines are notable dupes but its really annoying how their color changes once they dry down! I find that the YSL ones don't have that problem.


----------



## do8666 (Aug 23, 2013)

YSl has become my new obsession. Every eye shadow and lipstick I have tried, I LOVE. Now I'm looking to try some blushes... anyone have a favorite YSL blush?


----------



## katred (Aug 25, 2013)

do8666 said:


> YSl has become my new obsession. Every eye shadow and lipstick I have tried, I LOVE. Now I'm looking to try some blushes... anyone have a favorite YSL blush?


  	I haven't picked up any yet, but their cream blushes look divine.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 29, 2013)

The 2 blushes from the fall collection look very pretty. I feel like getting one, probably Pepper Rose. I don't own any of their blushes yet.  Here are reviews of the blushes. http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2013-blush-radiances-review-photos-swatches/ http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2013/07/ysl-beaute-blush-radiance-for-fall.html


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 29, 2013)

katred said:


> I love it- a bit modern, but as you say, very classy as well. I want all the nail polishes... It's funny because YSL themselves did a shadow duo either last year or the year before that included a bright green-tinged yellow and a bright blue... I guess they expanded on the idea. I need to have whatever colour is used on that model's lips! :hot:


U and me both which color is it anybody know I'm soooooo ordering it I love ysl


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 29, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that it's a lightweight plastic. I'm not saying that they need to be as heavy as Rouge Gs (which qualify as weight lifting if you have more than one in your purse), but if you look at brands like Chanel or Armani, their casings are a lot sturdier. The packaging on YSL items scuffs and scratches if you look at it funny, which means that even carrying it alone in a makeup bag will leave it looking pretty roughed up. I've had that happen even after a day. That doesn't happen, even with my Mac lipsticks, which aren't much more than half the price. It doesn't affect the formula, but when I look at other brands that have formulas that are just as good AND offer nice cases, it makes me wonder why YSL can't. I think perhaps they concentrated too much on making their cases look "fancy", but in order to get them at the right price, they had to use cheaper materials. I'd rather have something sleek and simple that's not going to look like a car ran over it by the third time I use it.
> 
> I know other people really like the fancy look of the packaging, so of course, this is subjective. It just does tend to steer me towards other brands.


  	Yes on the whole packagings look cheap but regarding the nail polishes, the bottle is quite classy I think. I don't like the scent either but thinking back of the 80's, I think the scent was already a bit weird ( but not so strong as now ! ).


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 29, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes on the whole packagings look cheap but regarding the nail polishes, the bottle is quite classy I think. I don't like the scent either but thinking back of the 80's, I think the scent was already a bit weird ( but not so strong as now ! ).


Yes me to I love the heavy r packaging I agree cheap looking but that lipstick the model is wearing is to die for loves


----------



## Monsy (Aug 30, 2013)

has anyone tried this


----------



## katred (Aug 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried this


 
  	I haven't even seen it here. I actually haven't seen the YSL skin care range in stores here on a regular basis at all here in Canada.

  	Got to play with the new Fall stuffs yesterday. Held off buying (read: bought a bunch of other stuff before I made it to the counter), but I will definitely be going back for more. A few quick thoughts:

  	- The Rebel Nudes are even prettier in person than they look in photos. Naught Mauve is the one I especially loved, but Pink No Taboo and the Fuchsia shade are wonderful as well.
  	- Of the Fall lipsticks, Rouge Neon was more of a bright, warm orange on me, but I found it strangely a bit less pigmented than other RPC shades. I had to layer it to get anywhere near opaque. This might have been because I didn't completely get rid of the gloss that I was wearing previously, though, so I might give it another shot. Swatched on my hand, it looked plenty opaque. Prune Avenue... words fail me. As wonderfully rich and Fall-appropriate as it looked, I was caught off guard by exactly how beautiful it is. If you're a fan of dark, autumnal shades, you need this colour. It reminds me of one of my all-time favourites, Chanel Rouge Coco Ballet Russe, but it's a little more purple and less brown. Absolutely stunning.
  	- Both Blush Radiance colours are lovely. The dusty rose shade is coming home with me for certain.

  	I didn't swatch the shadow palettes. Although they look fantastic, I have a hard time stomaching the price ($75 here in Canada).


----------



## Monsy (Aug 30, 2013)

I am asking because i've read so many amazing reviews and would like to try it


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ I went to try it on my hand at the counter. It feels gel-like and not too sticky. But it was out of stock and I was told it would be here only in 2 weeks time. I might get it. I read reviews that the fragrance is a bit strong so I wonder if I'll like it on my face.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2013)

she wrote a nice review

http://www.montrealloverbeauty.com/2013/05/yves-saint-laurent-top-secret-natural.html


----------



## katred (Sep 4, 2013)

Monsy said:


> she wrote a nice review
> 
> http://www.montrealloverbeauty.com/2013/05/yves-saint-laurent-top-secret-natural.html


  Thanks for the link! As it happens, we live in the same city, so I guess it is available here, I just need to find out where. I've been using an exfoliating product from NeoStrata which uses sugar-type crystals and then a sort of gel that you massage in to dissolve them. It's extremely nice, but I can't help but notice that the YSL product is significantly cheaper. Wouldn't have guessed that...


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 5, 2013)

^^ MAC Volanic Ash Exfoliator also uses fine sugar crystals. Have you used it before? I'm thinking of getting either YSL or MAC, both I've never tried before.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 5, 2013)

I love the MAC one, they have given me two samples at the stand so I haven't bought the full size but it's really nice and leaves my skin super smooth!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, it looks like YSL has a new foundation and I don't know why, but I am excited. The Saks store locator says it's at my local mall so either tomorrow or Thursday I will look for it. The first thing I'll ask for is the ingredients since their last foundation had ingredients I can't mess with. Hopefully, this one is OK for me. It's supposed to have ten shades and run from light to deep, but the (crappy) online swatches leave me doubtful. I might be the darkest shade.  http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Youth-Liberator-Serum-Foundation/1016YSL,default,pd.html?dwvar_1016YSL_color=Beige%20Rose%2050&start=1&cgid=makeup-foundation  ETA: looks like I'm late to the party b/c a google search gave me these swatches:http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/08/ysl-youth-liberator-serum.html


----------



## LiliV (Sep 10, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> ETA: looks like I'm late to the party b/c a google search gave me these swatches:http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/08/ysl-youth-liberator-serum.html


  I'm surprised this says it's another hydrating one since they already have the Teint Touche Eclat.  I'm really bitter about them discontinuing Teint Resist for oily ladies like myself (switched to Givenchy Teint Couture and love it!) since that was my ultimate foundation!  lol


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to try it too. Currently using Touch eclat with MAC msfn on top and it's a great combo


----------



## IHughes (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to try touché éclat foundation! I had a YSL makeover one day and the MUA was amazing, she did a super natural look but it enhanced me completely, without looking unnatural. I didn't buy the foundation at the time because I have two which I rotate (MAC Face and Body and Dior Hydralife BB Cream). I'll have to try it!!


----------



## katred (Sep 11, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'll have to try it!!


  I really like Touche Eclat, but it really only works for me in the winter, when my skin in driest. During the warmer months, it just gets kind of greasy on me. Too bad, because it's a lovely product.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmm, that's a good thing to know. I used to get a little shiny with face and body but now I use REN Clearcalm total Clarity day fluid in the morning and it's much matter!  I was given a very small sample so I'll try it one of these days


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2013)

It's not a summer foundation that's for sure. During the summer it can only work if you set it with powder. And does not last as long especially in the humid climate.


----------



## chsai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone compareYsl  touche eclat foundation to lancome teint miracle in luminousity.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2013)

chsai said:


> Can anyone compareYsl  touche eclat foundation to lancome teint miracle in luminousity.


  I have both. YSL looks more "wet" , covers less and does not stay as long as teint miracle. I prefer teint miracle, it's much better foundation overall. It has more of a healthy glow with a satin finish.


----------



## chsai (Sep 12, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I have both. YSL looks more "wet" , covers less and does not stay as long as teint miracle. I prefer teint miracle, it's much better foundation overall. It has more of a healthy glow with a satin finish.


  Thank You so much I already have Teint Miracle.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 12, 2013)

I checked this out at Saks today. The shades are seriously lacking. There's a huge gap between the two darkest shades. I got a sample of the darkest, 70. The MUA was nice enough to offer a sample with me having to ask. I tested it just a little when I got home. I was scared right away because it looked kinda gray and heavy on my skin, but I think less is more with this. It's a very runny formula so you should only use a little bit and blend it out. When I blended it it seemed to melt into my skin much better. I guess I'll take a chance and try it out for when I go out tomorrow. Oh and the smell isn't all that great. It's not terrible, but I don't find it very pleasing.


----------



## katred (Sep 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I checked this out at Saks today. The shades are seriously lacking. There's a huge gap between the two darkest shades. I got a sample of the darkest, 70. The MUA was nice enough to offer a sample with me having to ask. I tested it just a little when I got home. I was scared right away because it looked kinda gray and heavy on my skin, but I think less is more with this. It's a very runny formula so you should only use a little bit and blend it out. When I blended it it seemed to melt into my skin much better. I guess I'll take a chance and try it out for when I go out tomorrow. Oh and the smell isn't all that great. It's not terrible, but I don't find it very pleasing.


  I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts once you've put it through its paces. Funny your should mention the scent, because one of the things that I liked the most about Teint Eclat was the slight scent. Kind of cucumber like and fresh, but not overpowering. 

  So I finally picked up Prune Avenue from the Fall collection, but when I got it home... the MUA had given me the wrong lipstick. I got the beige one. I briefly considered keeping it, but those sorts of shades look like stale pork on me. I'm taking it back tomorrow and getting my vampy beauty. I did try PA on in store and... If you are in any way a fan of sultry, vampy Fall lips YOU NEED THIS SHADE.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am kinda excited about this, but then I feel like I want to cry. I tried the foundation today and wore it out for 7 hours. It performed beautifully. What I like about this foundation is, like I said before, it's very fluid. It's thinner in texture than the Nars Radiant Tinted Moisturizer and it spreads easily. I think I could get a lot of use out of this sample that I have. I was wowed when I put it on this morning because even though my skin is good and I don't look like the crypt keeper, this foundation added a glow to my face. My dry skin loved that. Even when I set it with my Chanel loose powder there was a radiance there.   They claim this is medium to full coverage. I didn't try to build it up too much, but the little bit that I tried made me think this can't be full coverage. I would still need concealer when I want to conceal little blemishes on my cheek. That's not a big deal, though because I don't use concealer much. I don't mind my imperfections showing. The color match is great, I think that should go without saying.   What I want to cry about is the price. $69???! For what? A google search didn't turn up any fountain of youth claims. It's not skincare. What the hell am I paying for exactly?   I will get this foundation anyway, though because I really like the way it made my skin look, the way it blended it, the color matching and it didn't break me out. I will work with my sample a few more times and pick up the full size in the next 2 weeks. I think it'll be my go-to liquid foundation and MUFE's Pro Finish is already my go-to powder foundation. Now I am done because I can't get over that price.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I am kinda excited about this, but then I feel like I want to cry. I tried the foundation today and wore it out for 7 hours. It performed beautifully. What I like about this foundation is, like I said before, it's very fluid. It's thinner in texture than the Nars Radiant Tinted Moisturizer and it spreads easily. I think I could get a lot of use out of this sample that I have. I was wowed when I put it on this morning because even though my skin is good and I don't look like the crypt keeper, this foundation added a glow to my face. My dry skin loved that. Even when I set it with my Chanel loose powder there was a radiance there.   They claim this is medium to full coverage. I didn't try to build it up too much, but the little bit that I tried made me think this can't be full coverage. I would still need concealer when I want to conceal little blemishes on my cheek. That's not a big deal, though because I don't use concealer much. I don't mind my imperfections showing. The color match is great, I think that should go without saying.   What I want to cry about is the price. $69???! For what? A google search didn't turn up any fountain of youth claims. It's not skincare. What the hell am I paying for exactly?   I will get this foundation anyway, though because I really like the way it made my skin look, the way it blended it, the color matching and it didn't break me out. I will work with my sample a few more times and pick up the full size in the next 2 weeks. I think it'll be my go-to liquid foundation and MUFE's Pro Finish is already my go-to powder foundation. Now I am done because I can't get over that price.


lol that's ysl for u.i have not branched out to alot of their other makeup but thier lipsticks are my favorite lipsticks of all time and I thought nothing could beat nars lippies ysl is love


----------



## IHughes (Sep 14, 2013)

I have just bought my first YSL Glossy Stain in 12 Corail Fauve and it's amazing! I must say you need to try them on the lips before buying because this colour seemed a light coral on my hand swatch but then on my lips it turns a deeps orange red. I love the formula, it lasts the whole day on me, and the gloss lasts too. When it starts to fade it fades nicely leaving a stain so it always looks great. I'm really happy as many of the MAC formulas leave a white line on my lips after a while, specially creamy formulas.  Here's a pic with it:


----------



## LiliV (Sep 14, 2013)

^ That color looks great on you!


----------



## IHughes (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks!!  That photo was taken at 9 am, I spent the whole day out and I had lunch and now it's 9 pm and this is how I look:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry about the lighting but it's dark now so I'm in the kitchen! It's faded a bit and it feels sticky but there's still quite a lot of colour and it's slightly shiny!  I think the Glossy Stains are a great idea for when you need long lasting colour and gloss! I'm very happy! The only hard thing is choosing them as the colour changes a bit on the lips!


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I think the Glossy Stains are a great idea for when you need long lasting colour and gloss! I'm very happy! The only hard thing is choosing them as the colour changes a bit on the lips!


  Still looks awesome at the end of the day! I absolutely agree that the lasting power is outstanding on these. I was shocked to see that mine survived a meal and was still mostly in tact. I definitely need more than the one I have so far. I haven't experienced the colour changing on the lips that you mention, but many reviews I've read have said the same thing, particularly that they become darker on the lips, so I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 14, 2013)

I wear BD 10 in Touch eclat foundation I am wondering for the new one b10 or b20?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 15, 2013)

katred said:


> This is why I try to avoid YSL and Armani foundations. Whenever I receive samples, I really like them. Then I remember that these are the foundations that make Dior and Chanel look affordable. Heck, even my Guerlain Parure de Lumiere is affordable next to that...


  I don't know about the new foundation, but everything else in the YSL range in Spain is cheaper than Dior. Dior is one of the most expensive ones for some reason!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I have just bought my first YSL Glossy Stain in 12 Corail Fauve and it's amazing! I must say you need to try them on the lips before buying because this colour seemed a light coral on my hand swatch but then on my lips it turns a deeps orange red. I love the formula, it lasts the whole day on me, and the gloss lasts too. When it starts to fade it fades nicely leaving a stain so it always looks great. I'm really happy as many of the MAC formulas leave a white line on my lips after a while, specially creamy formulas.  Here's a pic with it:


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/08/ysl-youth-liberator-serum.html


----------



## katred (Sep 17, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I don't know about the new foundation, but everything else in the YSL range in Spain is cheaper than Dior. Dior is one of the most expensive ones for some reason!


  That's so strange. YSL is one of the most expensive brands here. The shadow palettes in particular are shocking- $74. Their mascaras and liners are just about the most expensive around (except the Guerlain refillable mascara). Their blushes are more than Chanel, slightly less than Guerlain, but way more than Dior. On top of which, the amount of product you get is usually less than most brands' blushes. I've thought for a while that they need to rethink their Canadian pricing strategy, this just confirms my intuition.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 17, 2013)

It's funny how pricing can affect perception of a brand. I thought Dior was better just because it is more expensive here.  Cosmetics in general are more expensive in Spain than most other countries and our wages are quite low so they are really pricey. It's not a massive difference but for instance Dior lipsticks are about two or three dollars more expensive than YSL.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2013)

Last night I received two Pure Chromatics quads in #5 and #19. I swatched one of the quads and all I got was glitter - no color. I dampened my brush and tried again. Slightly more color, but not enough to tell what they were and mostly glitter. I don't want to get the shadows/brush too wet as I'm unsure about wet/dry formulas. Is there a technique to this? Do the quads actually stay sanitary? I was quickly trying to swatch before bed and washing my brushes so I didn't mess around too much so I'm hoping it was just dry on top or something.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 19, 2013)

Did anybody get the fall 2013 ysl lipstick.if so I'm dying for swatches.the one the model is wearing is love


----------



## katred (Sep 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Last night I received two Pure Chromatics quads in #5 and #19. I swatched one of the quads and all I got was glitter - no color. I dampened my brush and tried again. Slightly more color, but not enough to tell what they were and mostly glitter. I don't want to get the shadows/brush too wet as I'm unsure about wet/dry formulas. Is there a technique to this? Do the quads actually stay sanitary? I was quickly trying to swatch before bed and washing my brushes so I didn't mess around too much so I'm hoping it was just dry on top or something.
> 
> This has always been my fear when it comes to those palettes and why I've been unwilling to hand over the considerable coin to purchase them. As far as I know, the wet application is just applying with a damp brush, but I haven't tried it personally, so I don't want to promise anything.
> 
> ...


  I think what she's wearing is the dark shade- Prune Avenue- in which case I bought it and will try to post pics here. Not to play the enabler or anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... but if anything it's even prettier in person. It's got elements of red, brown and purple intermingled. There's a bit of a difference from one person to another- I found it looked a little cooler (more purple) on me than it did on the SA I bought it from (it was more like the model photo on her). Might have been because she was wearing a lip liner.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 20, 2013)

katred said:


> This has always been my fear when it comes to those palettes and why I've been unwilling to hand over the considerable coin to purchase them. As far as I know, the wet application is just applying with a damp brush, but I haven't tried it personally, so I don't want to promise anything.    I think what she's wearing is the dark shade- Prune Avenue- in which case I bought it and will try to post pics here. Not to play the enabler or anything...  ... but if anything it's even prettier in person. It's got elements of red, brown and purple intermingled. There's a bit of a difference from one person to another- I found it looked a little cooler (more purple) on me than it did on the SA I bought it from (it was more like the model photo on her). Might have been because she was wearing a lip liner.


I wanting to order been so busy lately don't have time to go to the store to swatch.is it a really dark vampy color.im so hoping its a mix of red plum and purple that would be so pretty like u describe thanks so much for the information about it that's the one I'm wanting to order


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2013)

I finally got my hands on a full bottle of the new foundation. Still loving it and now I'm not buying anymore foundation for a long, long time.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 20, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Did anybody get the fall 2013 ysl lipstick.if so I'm dying for swatches.the one the model is wearing is love


 * I purchased  n°55. The formula is rich, I love the colour it's vibrant but not garish at all.*
*It's a very pretty lipstick in my opinion.*


----------



## MissTT (Sep 21, 2013)

The Pur Chromatics quads have a 6 mos expiration date which is ridiculous for a product. They're practically disposable in that case. It must be about the time bacteria starts appearing in the powder. I can see a difference in the pan where the powder has been wet. It is shinier. I was able to get more color payoff today, but I had to dig into the shadows. I don't think I'll end up using these palettes which is a shame.

  Last night I got the new YSL Rouge Pur Couture Vernis a Levres Glossy Stain - Rebel Nudes in #105 Corail Hold Up. Such a beautiful and dimensional shade. The color is sheer, but buildable. I was only trying it on quickly before bed last night and already have my eyes on another shade.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> * I purchased  n°55. The formula is rich, I love the colour it's vibrant but not garish at all.* *It's a very pretty lipstick in my opinion.*


Nice I can't find much info on these online I guess nobody really checking for them like that I have to say I am going to buy 54but I hate the packaging looks cheap unlike ysl other lipstick packaging so pretty and I'm wondering if 54going to look any thing like ttt riri lipstick


----------



## katred (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Here's what the shade looks like on me. It can be built up so it's a little more intense. This was for daytime wear. 









  Again, can't recommend this shade enough. It goes from this to full-on vampy and has a perfect mix of purple, brown and red (in that order, I'd say) to suit a lot of complexions without making them look drained.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 29, 2013)

katred said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's what the shade looks like on me. It can be built up so it's a little more intense. This was for daytime wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, can't recommend this shade enough. It goes from this to full-on vampy and has a perfect mix of purple, brown and red (in that order, I'd say) to suit a lot of complexions without making them look drained.


Thanks u look so beautiful this color is love its so pretty I'm going to get for sure because of your pic thanks again


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 30, 2013)

katred said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's what the shade looks like on me. It can be built up so it's a little more intense. This was for daytime wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! It's on my list now.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 2, 2013)

Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.




Goris' Sky


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing! I like the blush too, it's so cute


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.
> 
> [COLOR=3B5998]Goris' Sky[/COLOR]


Thanks for the pics its love I can't wait the blush is on my list


----------



## katred (Oct 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful colours! I love the regal effect of purple and gold. I think that the eye liner might already be available. It looks like the one that came out with the Baby Doll collection. They are lovely liners if you haven't tried them already.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 2, 2013)

That heart blush is adorable!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Heart blush will be mine! ( pending swatches)


----------



## brittbby (Oct 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.
> 
> [COLOR=3B5998]Goris' Sky[/COLOR]


  The heart packaging is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for hearts!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 2, 2013)

Tried to find more info on the heart blush.like how much it is going to cost. so pretty and I love the compact this is a must buy for me.i can't wait


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 2, 2013)

brittbby said:


> The heart packaging is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for hearts!


Me to I love hearts


----------



## Living Doll (Oct 2, 2013)

That heart blush is precious!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2013)

katred said:


> Beautiful colours! I love the regal effect of purple and gold. I think that the eye liner might already be available. It looks like the one that came out with the Baby Doll collection. They are lovely liners if you haven't tried them already.


  I've never looked at the eyeliners before. My counter did not have the baby doll collection, so I wonder if we have the liners. I'll look out for them this weekend.   The heart blush is so sweet. I love the colours in the quad too, they look very beautiful side by side. The outer packaging is pretty, though at first glance I thought it was a broken heart, with the YSL logo cutting across. Lol.


----------



## katred (Oct 3, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> The heart blush is so sweet. I love the colours in the quad too, they look very beautiful side by side. The outer packaging is pretty, though at first glance I thought it was a broken heart, with the YSL logo cutting across. Lol.


  They didn't make a big deal about the other liners, but I believe those are all permanent. The dark indigo blue colour is incredible.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 6, 2013)

Ooh Purple and Gold. I like idea of these two shades together.  I may get this.  Can't wait to see the Glossy Stain.


----------



## Living Doll (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm dying for more information on the heart blush. Ugh, I'm SUCH a sucker for cute packaging and clever marketing...I disgust myself! LOL.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2013)

Living Doll said:


> I'm dying for more information on the heart blush. Ugh, I'm SUCH a sucker for cute packaging and clever marketing...I disgust myself! LOL.


   I have the same problem but for things with clever/cute names lol I'm always lured in by crazy names


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2013)

i saw some photos of the blush on instagram .


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 7, 2013)

katred said:


> They didn't make a big deal about the other liners, but I believe those are all permanent. The dark indigo blue colour is incredible.


  Disappointingly, my counters don't have the eyeliners. The SA told me these are not brought into my country.

  I bought the natural action exfoliator. Hope I will like it!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> I bought the natural action exfoliator. Hope I will like it!


  let us know!


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2013)

Treating myself to a couple of things at the YSL counter. I picked up Fuschia Tomboy from the new "neutrals" collection. These all swatch quite softly, but FT has plenty of colour on the lips. I also picked up the Pepper Rose blush Radiance. WOW. Absolutely gorgeous colour. This is my first experience with the formula and I'm very impressed. Will definitely be going back for more.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2013)

The formula smells like wine, does it not? I'm wearing Corail Hold Up today and it's lasted through lunch. I want Fuchsia Tomboy, but am not sure if I'll pick it up.


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The formula smells like wine, does it not? I'm wearing Corail Hold Up today and it's lasted through lunch. I want Fuchsia Tomboy, but am not sure if I'll pick it up.


  I hadn't noticed, but I wore it out to an event where I was drinking wine, so I might have gotten confused...


----------



## IHughes (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah it smells of wine which is the only thing I don't like about the formula! Apart from that they're pretty amazing, they last all day, fade nicely and the gloss stays for a super long time too! They don't settle into lines and don't leave a white line on the lips like some creamy lipstick formulas do. 
  The only other bad thing is choosing them, as they look very different on the lips than in the tube! Or at least on me!


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Oct 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this, seems to be the holiday collection. I really like the blush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like, I like.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of the real blush! It's so sweet!  https://mobile.twitter.com/abesawako/status/383472459950739460/photo/1


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 8, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Here's a pic of the real blush! It's so sweet!  https://mobile.twitter.com/abesawako/status/383472459950739460/photo/1


Awww thanks for the pic. Does anybody know when it will be release?


----------



## Living Doll (Oct 8, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/abesawako/status/383472459950739460/photo/1


  It's kind of stupid how much I want this, LOL.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/abesawako/status/383472459950739460/photo/1


  i need this now!


----------



## katred (Oct 8, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/abesawako/status/383472459950739460/photo/1


  I can definitely see this one coming home...


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 11, 2013)

I asked at my YSL counter today. She told me the heart blush would hit their store in the UK November 6th. It will cost £39. I would assume if it's not a global date then you'll have it in the US by week 4 of Oct at least.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 11, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I asked at my YSL counter today. She told me the heart blush would hit their store in the UK November 6th. It will cost £39. I would assume if it's not a global date then you'll have it in the US by week 4 of Oct at least.


Thanks for the info I can't wait


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2013)

I am so getting the blush from the spring collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rouge Deluxe: YSL Spring 2014


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 17, 2013)

More info needed for the hoilday collection I can't find pic anywhere I'm skipping mac dn for this I can't wait to see swatches


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/10/...-blush-for-christmas-2013-asia-exclusive.html


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 17, 2013)

Monsy said:


> http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/10/...-blush-for-christmas-2013-asia-exclusive.html


Thanks so much for posting this.i can't wait to get my hands on that blush


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2013)

it says it's asia exclusive


----------



## LiliV (Oct 17, 2013)

I definitely want the heart blush and I LOVE the look of that Spring collection!  I'm not usually crazy about pinks but I love how those look more fuschia-y


----------



## brittbby (Oct 17, 2013)

Monsy said:


> it says it's asia exclusive :huh:


  I saw that too... I hope that's not true =\


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw that to but I believe it will be here in us if not I'm going to try to order off Asia site if I can lol


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 17, 2013)

Monsy said:


> it says it's asia exclusive


  It's not. I asked at my counter in the UK and she showed me the blush and other holiday items in the YSL folder and told me the date it will be in store here. The only thing I can think is that maybe there's two blushes floating around and one is Asia specific.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 18, 2013)

The blush and quad are up on Nordstrom!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

That blush is ridiculously cute, but I'll wait for swatches as I only own one YSL product and I'm not familiar with the blush formula


----------



## LiliV (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I might wait to see the blush in store since I'm moving next week and can't really cut anything too close w ordering now lol. I definitely want it though!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 18, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> The blush and quad are up on Nordstrom!


Thanks for this I just placed my order


----------



## katred (Oct 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I am so getting the blush from the spring collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow. The Rouge Volupte lippies mean I won't be getting any of those but that blush is... yeah... That'll be coming home. 

  Here's the information on the YSL holiday collection for Canada, which I assume means for the US as well: 

  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/yves-saint-laurent-holiday-2013-collection.html

  Definitely need the "sweetheart" blush, but I want some of those lipsticks as well!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 19, 2013)

katred said:


> Oh wow. The Rouge Volupte lippies mean I won't be getting any of those but that blush is... yeah... That'll be coming home.   Here's the information on the YSL holiday collection for Canada, which I assume means for the US as well:   http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/yves-saint-laurent-holiday-2013-collection.html  Definitely need the "sweetheart" blush, but I want some of those lipsticks as well!


wow the lippies are so beautiful ysl lippies are my fav I can't wait to get my hands on these.i ordered the heart blush from nordstrom this morning but no ls were up yet.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I am so getting the blush from the spring collection!  Rouge Deluxe: YSL Spring 2014


  It looks like a highlighter cum blush to me, there seems to be a sheen. Can't wait for more info! Can't believe we are looking at spring already, while still waiting for holiday to hit the counters. I'm getting that quint if the texture and pigmentation are good.   That heart blush is gorgeous. Definitely coming back with me. I also think that there may be 2 shades and perhaps 1 is Asia exclusive.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, that spring blush looks so pretty!
  Is there any nail polishes with YSL Holiday this year? Last year's was pretty nice (top coat)


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 21, 2013)

That spring blush and eyeshadow pallette is beautiful I'm getting both cant wait anybody knows when this will be online.i love ysl


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 23, 2013)

loving my ysl blush on my skin its a rosy pink not  to bold just the right amount of color happy I like the color because I really ordered for the compact so its a added bonus to me lol I wonder why this blush didnt come with a brush?hmmmmm


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 23, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> loving my ysl blush on my skin its a rosy pink not to bold just the right amount of color happy I like the color because I really ordered for the compact so its a added bonus to me lol I wonder why this blush didnt come with a brush?hmmmmm


  It's just beautiful! I have a feeling I might break down and buy this.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 24, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> loving my ysl blush on my skin its a rosy pink not to bold just the right amount of color happy I like the color because I really ordered for the compact so its a added bonus to me lol I wonder why this blush didnt come with a brush?hmmmmm


  It's very pretty! Can we see the outside of the packaging?


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 24, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> It's very pretty! Can we see the outside of the packaging?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, very pretty.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful blush!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 24, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


>


thanks miss tt   





pnfpn said:


> Beautiful blush!


thanks so much


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 27, 2013)

My counter has the quad and blush. The blush is pink and pretty, and I could swatch it easily so I think the pigmentation and hardness/softness is good. But I don't know if I need another pink blush. The packaging is adorable, and the quad has the same other packaging. I like the quad, especially the rose-mauve shade. I swatched dry, and 3 shades gave good colour, but for the gold which was mainly shimmers. I think when wet they are beautiful, like the swatches in the last link below.  We can see info of the whole collection below. I like the promo pic. I have my eyes on 57, Luminous Pink Rouge Pur Couture, but I wonder how it compares to other hot pinks and fuchsias in the line, Fuchsia Innocent (which I just bought), Le Fuchsia, and Fuchsia Pink. I might pick up Rose Renaissance and Violine Surrealiste nail polishes too.  http://www.makeup4all.com/yves-saint-laurent-parisian-nights-makeup-collection-for-christmas-2013/  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/yves-saint-laurent-holiday-2013-collection.html  Here are pics and swatches of the blush and quad.  http://www.makeup-box.com/post/64731147629/yves-saint-laurent-beaute-noel-2013


----------



## geeko (Nov 2, 2013)

I jus bought their latest youth liberator serum foundation... and I'm pretty happy with it,

  Compared to their le teint touche eclat foundation (which I love), this one gives more of a natural finish rather than a glowy/satiny finish when first applied. And definitely has slightly more coverage.

  I have been using this 3 days for now and I'm gonna use it for a few more days to give my final verdict on this foundation. But so far so good, a little goes a long way for this foundation.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 4, 2013)

I ordered the heart blush today!  Can't wait to get it I think it'll be perfect for winter


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2013)

I got to look at the collection very briefly this weekend and it is everything that I could have wished for. The lipsticks all seem to be what I'd expect from YSL RPCs- very smooth and pigmented. If I have one criticism, it's that I find they're reasonably easily duped, which is why I wanted a chance to look at them again. The blush is absolutely stunning. It's what I'd call a "sweetheart" pink- on the cooler side and fairly bright (although not obnoxiously so). Although the YSL eye palettes are stupidly expensive here ($74), I'm tempted to get this one because I love the colours and because Marceau is my fiance's name.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 12, 2013)

My heart blush has arrived!  Can't wait to wear this!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 18, 2013)

katred said:


> I got to look at the collection very briefly this weekend and it is everything that I could have wished for. The lipsticks all seem to be what I'd expect from YSL RPCs- very smooth and pigmented. If I have one criticism, it's that I find they're reasonably easily duped, which is why I wanted a chance to look at them again. The blush is absolutely stunning. It's what I'd call a "sweetheart" pink- on the cooler side and fairly bright (although not obnoxiously so). Although the YSL eye palettes are stupidly expensive here ($74), I'm tempted to get this one because I love the colours and because Marceau is my fiance's name.


  Let us know if you get the quad! I have been thinking about it too because the colours are beautiful. My counters didn't get the RPCs which was a big disappointment, but I feel better now that you said there are easily duped.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been loving my heart blush so much, the color is so delicate and you can put on quite a bit and still not look overdone.  Such a great wintery shade too


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 19, 2013)

LiliV said:


> I've been loving my heart blush so much, the color is so delicate and you can put on quite a bit and still not look overdone.  Such a great wintery shade too


I agree


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 3, 2013)

I am about to nuts here, I am not seeing YSL Holiday collection here in Germany and none of the counters I asked ever received it.
  It is almost holidays!
  Considering last year I opted for YSL Arctic Night Collection for Christmas Dinner with the family, I was so excited about this collection but now I started getting hopeless that we will never receive it! :-(

  I am also checking France and UK for online shops, they don't have it either.
  Has anyone seen the collection in Europe?


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 3, 2013)

Did the collection ever launched in sephora?


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 3, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Did the collection ever launched in sephora?


We don't have Sephora in Germany. I am checking Sephora France and there I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 3, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I am about to nuts here, I am not seeing YSL Holiday collection here in Germany and none of the counters I asked ever received it.
> It is almost holidays!
> Considering last year I opted for YSL Arctic Night Collection for Christmas Dinner with the family, I was so excited about this collection but now I started getting hopeless that we will never receive it! :-(
> 
> ...


  Sara, I've seen Lisa Eldridge mention the blush in one of her latest videos, so I assumed it would've launched at least in the UK! I haven't seen it here either. So sad, really!


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 3, 2013)

We got the blush here in the UK but I think it's sold out now, I don't know about the rest I only looked online. There's a deal here where you buy Touche Eclat pen and Christmas blush set.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Did the collection ever launched in sephora?


I never saw it on sephora site.as a matter of fact I think sephora has been carrying less and less ysl products online they use to have more ysl makeup a few years ago now every time I check there site for anything new ysl nothing that's weird


----------



## LiliV (Dec 3, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Did the collection ever launched in sephora?


  I haven't seen it in Sephora, with certain brands it seems like they either get collections right away or not at all or like over a month after the launch at other stores


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 3, 2013)

On another site, someone said they saw it in Nordstroms. It's probably worth checking there instead of you're in the US.


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks ladies,

  today I asked again. YSL Christmas collection will never be released in Germany.
  It is told to be the "Marketing Decision of the company"!


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 6, 2013)

Urgh, good way to lose customers YSL.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 19, 2013)

I saw the spring blush in action today, really not worth it. It's a really pale frosty pink and very very glittery. On top of that it was £42! Also I hadn't noticed at the counter but there were two of the heart blushes up for swatch, one seemed warmer and one seemed cooler but both pink. They seemed to swatch the same colour though unless my eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I saw the spring blush in action today, really not worth it. It's a really pale frosty pink and very very glittery. On top of that it was £42! Also I hadn't noticed at the counter but there were two of the heart blushes up for swatch, one seemed warmer and one seemed cooler but both pink. They seemed to swatch the same colour though unless my eyes were playing tricks on me.


O nooooo I wanted the spring blush glittery I so don't like alot of glitter and frosttwo heart blushes are these for spring 2014


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 19, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I saw the spring blush in action today, really not worth it. It's a really pale frosty pink and very very glittery. On top of that it was £42! Also I hadn't noticed at the counter but there were two of the heart blushes up for swatch, one seemed warmer and one seemed cooler but both pink. They seemed to swatch the same colour though unless my eyes were playing tricks on me.


  That's so disappointing. I won't order it then. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 19, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> O nooooo I wanted the spring blush glittery I so don't like alot of glitter and frost*two heart blushes are these for spring 2014*


  No those were for the holiday collection. I thought there was just 1 but there were two on the display.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> No those were for the holiday collection. I thought there was just 1 but there were two on the display.


O okay I have the hoilday one I never knew it was two different colors I have the pink one


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 20, 2013)

Did we see these??? Goodbye money, I like these better anyway! http://www.bloglovin.com/frame?post...3Rvcy1pbmZvcm1hdGlvbi8&frame=1&click=0&user=0


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 20, 2013)

Rinstar said:


> Did we see these??? Goodbye money, I like these better anyway! http://www.bloglovin.com/frame?post...3Rvcy1pbmZvcm1hdGlvbi8&frame=1&click=0&user=0


I did ysl send me a email about these the packaging is beyond beautiful I can't wait for swatches


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I saw the spring blush in action today, really not worth it. It's a really pale frosty pink and very very glittery. On top of that it was £42! Also I hadn't noticed at the counter but there were two of the heart blushes up for swatch, one seemed warmer and one seemed cooler but both pink. They seemed to swatch the same colour though unless my eyes were playing tricks on me.
> 
> I suppose my wallet should be relieved...
> 
> ...


  I'm curious about them, but my lips react so badly to the RV lipsticks that I'm a little afraid to try them. I really hope they don't have that atrocious scent that the RVs do.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2013)

I saw the spring collection. The collection is pretty with peaches and  pinks. The RVs are pretty but I've not bought any RVs before as they look creamy, maybe too creamy. The blush/highlighter is a peachy pink with glitters and since it is meant to be a highlighter too, it is sheer as a blush, but I think it is buildable. The quint is of good consistent YSL eyeshadows quality but the colours are dupeable. Nothing screams my name yet, so I'll wait and see.


----------



## jebogewf (Dec 29, 2013)

Has anyone seen the Flower Crush Rosy Blush Palette in the US? Or does anyone know where I can buy it? Or if it will be released here? I've seen it on evilbay--but I don't know if I want to buy it if it will be released here. I just don't know if it will be or not.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 29, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Has anyone seen the Flower Crush Rosy Blush Palette in the US? Or does anyone know where I can buy it? Or if it will be released here? I've seen it on evilbay--but I don't know if I want to buy it if it will be released here. I just don't know if it will be or not.


  I'm wondering this too, I'm not interested in the palette but I want the lipsticks from this collection and haven't seen it anywhere online yet


----------



## jebogewf (Dec 30, 2013)

LiliV said:


> I'm wondering this too, I'm not interested in the palette but I want the lipsticks from this collection and haven't seen it anywhere online yet


Well, at Saks, they've updated the pictures, but the products aren't there yet. Do you know what I mean? They change the pictures for the products way ahead of time, but always seem to be the last one to get collections up. Like they show the new pictures for Guerlain pieces and YSL--but the stuff isn't there.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 30, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Well, at Saks, they've updated the pictures, but the products aren't there yet. Do you know what I mean? They change the pictures for the products way ahead of time, but always seem to be the last one to get collections up. Like they show the new pictures for Guerlain pieces and YSL--but the stuff isn't there.


  I guess they just haven't launched yet but I'll keep an eye out.  I'm so anxious for this Spring collection and Dior's!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw this blush in a magazine. The packaging and powder both look pretty and I might get it, if I can before it is sold out. I wanted to try their blushes and nearly got the one from fall in dusty rose.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait to see the Flower Crush and the shadow palette.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 2, 2014)

I am getting so frustrated. YSL and Armani have both updated their sites with the spring collections--BUT--everything says out of stock. If you click on something, it says it's not available and gives you the option to be notified when it's available. Why would they leave their sites like this for days without adding the products? I'm going out of my mind.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jan 3, 2014)

Here the eye shadow palette is reviewed and compared:  http://silverkis.com/2014/01/01/ysl-pivoine-crush/  It is a miss for me because it is so sheer, like the quint from summer, which I also passed. All the shades are shimmery and light, for someone who likes this kind of look, they look very pretty.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 3, 2014)

Damnit YSL it's like you don't want my money. The quad looks beautiful in pics, so sad to hear it's really sheer


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> It is a miss for me because it is so sheer, like the quint from summer, which I also passed. All the shades are shimmery and light, for someone who likes this kind of look, they look very pretty.


  Ick. I guess I should be relieved that I don't want it, but the colours are so gorgeous in the pan, I can't help but be disappointed.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm getting the blush is it up yet on the site its so pretty now I must google swatches


----------



## User38 (Jan 3, 2014)

katred said:


> Wow. That looks beautiful. Odds that I'll be able to get near one, ever? Slim to none. I've seriously fallen in love with YSL's Radiance blushes this year. I want to collect them all...
> 
> 
> Ick. I guess I should be relieved that I don't want it, but the colours are so gorgeous in the pan, I can't help but be disappointed.


  they do look lovely in pan, but I cannot pull off this sheer/shimmery look.. and my eyelids are not wrinkled yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  the radiance blushes are lovely .. I have a few but still have a crush on them.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 4, 2014)

Seeing the pics on the YSL site my final list is Rouge Pablo Polish, Rose Asarine and Rose Neillia lipsticks.  I can't wait for these to actually be  available


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jan 6, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Has anyone seen the Flower Crush Rosy Blush Palette in the US? Or does anyone know where I can buy it? Or if it will be released here? I've seen it on evilbay--but I don't know if I want to buy it if it will be released here. I just don't know if it will be or not.


   It is available on YSL online


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 6, 2014)

GlamMomAngel said:


> It is available on YSL online


It's on YSL's website, but everything is "out of stock". You can't buy anything. It's been that way for almost a week now. The same with Armani's Spring Collection.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jan 6, 2014)

That sucks. When I was on the site this weekend everything was in stock


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 6, 2014)

GlamMomAngel said:


> That sucks. When I was on the site this weekend everything was in stock


Really??? I've been checking since last week and it's been like this way. Armani came up last week Monday or Tuesday, and YSL the day after. And I've been checking daily--like stalking ever since. And I signed up to be notified when things come in stock--or back in stock. And I've even called both YSL and Armani and no one seems to know when it will come online.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jan 7, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Really??? I've been checking since last week and it's been like this way. Armani came up last week Monday or Tuesday, and YSL the day after. And I've been checking daily--like stalking ever since. And I signed up to be notified when things come in stock--or back in stock. And I've even called both YSL and Armani and no one seems to know when it will come online.


  Yes. I think it was Saturday. I didn't check all the products, but the lipsticks were in stock.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2014)

hey guys! I have a couple of Rouge Voluptes from YSL but wanted to try their Rouge Pur line (the more pigmented line, that's what it's called right?) What shades would you guys recommend for me? I have a LOT of lipsticks so I'm looking for more unique yet flattering shades. I have light medium skintone, cool undertones, dark hair.


----------



## katred (Jan 7, 2014)

Shadowy Lady said:


> hey guys! I have a couple of Rouge Voluptes from YSL but wanted to try their Rouge Pur line (the more pigmented line, that's what it's called right?) What shades would you guys recommend for me? I have a LOT of lipsticks so I'm looking for more unique yet flattering shades. I have light medium skintone, cool undertones, dark hair.


  Rouge Saadi (#3) is a gorgeous neutral-warm red. I do find it unique, even though it doesn't sound it. It's an exceptionally classy-looking red, very office-appropriate. 

  #39 Pourpre Divin is a deep, vampy purple that I love.

  #32 Pourpre Carmine is a dark berry that I think would look stunning against your skin

  #40 (Rouge Eros, I think) is very beautiful as well, a cooler red with a bit of pink shimmer.

  I tend to favour the deeper, darker shades, of which there are many excellent options available.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Rouge Saadi (#3) is a gorgeous neutral-warm red. I do find it unique, even though it doesn't sound it. It's an exceptionally classy-looking red, very office-appropriate.   #39 Pourpre Divin is a deep, vampy purple that I love.  #32 Pourpre Carmine is a dark berry that I think would look stunning against your skin  #40 (Rouge Eros, I think) is very beautiful as well, a cooler red with a bit of pink shimmer.  I tend to favour the deeper, darker shades, of which there are many excellent options available.


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 8, 2014)

the lipsticks are on nordie's website, just look under the rouge voluptes
  and the blush is on the sak's site

  I only ordered #32 Coral Jalouise, waiting until the blush gets on nordie's because i want free shipping


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 8, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> the lipsticks are on nordie's website, just look under the rouge voluptes
> and the blush is on the sak's site
> 
> I only ordered #32 Coral Jalouise, waiting until the blush gets on nordie's because i want free shipping


I saw that! Both actually, lol. I have Coral Jalouise in my cart right now, but I couldn't wait on the blush. The second I saw that, it came home to live with me.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 11, 2014)

Just ordered Rose Neillia and Rose Asarine from Nordstrom.  I want the Rouge Pablo Polish as well but it seems to be sold out so I'll have to wait


----------



## kpreston8242 (Jan 12, 2014)

Has anyone seen swatches of the spring collection glossy stains?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 12, 2014)

kpreston8242 said:


> Has anyone seen swatches of the spring collection glossy stains?


Search the Internet I still have not found swatches


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 12, 2014)

katred said:


> Rouge Saadi (#3) is a gorgeous neutral-warm red. I do find it unique, even though it doesn't sound it. It's an exceptionally classy-looking red, very office-appropriate.
> 
> #39 Pourpre Divin is a deep, vampy purple that I love.
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much Kate, I knew I could count on you for a good wishlist  I also favour dark shades so I'm excited about this list


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jan 12, 2014)

kpreston8242 said:


> Has anyone seen swatches of the spring collection glossy stains?


  Seems like she's wearing one here. http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/LOTD-YSL-Spring-2014-33297351


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 12, 2014)

Is the blush still not up on nordies?


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2014)

I am waiting for the blush to appear as well.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2014)

Haven said:


> I am waiting for the blush to appear as well.


  What's the name of the blush...I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> What's the name of the blush...I haven't been paying attention.


  It is called flower crush palette rosy blush duo and is listed on the ysl website.  It is not in stock yet.  It will probably be better as a highlighting product for me.

  Here is a review from a fellow specktrette:

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/01/yves-saint-laurent-flower-crush-palette.html


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2014)

Another review with swatches:
http://silverkis.com/2014/01/05/ysl-rosy-blush/


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2014)

I got the radiant blush in the special Chinese New Year packaging, and I realised it was shade 6 of the permanent radiant blush. I love it, it gives the right intensity with a few quick strokes of the brush, giving a healthy glow. The brush that comes with the palette feels very soft so it will be good for touch ups.   I also saw the new glosses with the sponge tip. There are pretty colours and there is also a black one, which when swatched was rather black and would transform any lip colours to a dark shade. They had a sweet scent.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 14, 2014)

Haven said:


> It is called flower crush palette rosy blush duo and is listed on the ysl website.  It is not in stock yet.  It will probably be better as a highlighting product for me.
> 
> Here is a review from a fellow specktrette:
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/01/yves-saint-laurent-flower-crush-palette.html


It's also on Saks and NM. I just finished my review of it. It's very light in color, though it can be built up somewhat. If it was a little darker I would have found my HG blush.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> It's also on Saks and NM. I just finished my review of it. It's very light in color, though it can be built up somewhat. If it was a little darker I would have found my HG blush.


  Thanks to your swatches & review, I just ordered the new Corail Bagatelle Dior blush! It looks gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks to your swatches & review, I just ordered the new Corail Bagatelle Dior blush! It looks gorgeous! Thanks


Thank you so much! I LOVE Corail Bagatelle! I just happened to pick it up and have been blown away by it. It's truly beautiful on. It's so unbelievably buttery and rich and the pigmentation is ridiculous. I expected to fall in love with Flower Crush Rosy Blush, but of the two, Corail Bagatelle has stolen my heart.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Thank you so much! I LOVE Corail Bagatelle! I just happened to pick it up and have been blown away by it. It's truly beautiful on. It's so unbelievably buttery and rich and the pigmentation is ridiculous. I expected to fall in love with Flower Crush Rosy Blush, but of the two, Corail Bagatelle has stolen my heart.








 I'm just so happy that you posted & I got to see your review! I am in LOVE with Dior blushes as it is so I'm not surprised that its beautiful. Your review made me rush to get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - its gorgeous on your skin!!! I am a bit disappointed in the Flower Crush blush especially since that compact is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm just so happy that you posted & I got to see your review! I am in LOVE with Dior blushes as it is so I'm not surprised that its beautiful. Your review made me rush to get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you so much! I hope you love it as much as I do! I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed in Flower Crush as well. It's lovely as a highlighter, but not so much as a blush. It's fairly hard to build up the opacity and takes quite a bit of time and effort. Which is such a shame, because the packaging and the blush itself are SO unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Oh thank you so much! I hope you love it as much as I do! I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed in Flower Crush as well. It's lovely as a highlighter, but not so much as a blush. It's fairly hard to build up the opacity and takes quite a bit of time and effort. Which is such a shame, because the packaging and the blush itself are SO unbelievably beautiful.


  This is why I passed on it too, the packaging is so pretty and the powder design is gorgeous but it didn't look like there was actually enough color to it


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a NM gift card waiting to be used, so I am still debating about the blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But my recent NARS splurge is now holding me back: 2 blushes, illuminator and es palette.  I am going to be a "golf widow" this weekend - DH is spending the weekend away golfing and probably drinking too much with his guy buddies - so I told him that he owed me something.  LOL  Any justification right?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2014)

My lipsticks are here!  I love these shades, they're just me lol   Rose Neillia, Rose Asarine


----------



## katred (Jan 16, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  Those look so beautiful and my lips hate this formula so much... I has a sad.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 16, 2014)

LiliV said:


> My lipsticks are here!  I love these shades, they're just me lol   Rose Neillia, Rose Asarine


Beautiful I like Rose neillia alot thanks for posting


----------



## Haven (Jan 16, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  I wish that I could wear these.  The colors are so beautiful, but the fragrance is too much for me.

  ETA:Just tried one today and the fragrance wasn't that bad. I was thinking of the glossy stains.  They smell horrible - to me anyway.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw the spring collection at Neiman Marcus today.  I swatched the eye palette but the colors were just too sheer.  Maybe with an eye base the color would show better but I just didn't want to chance it.  The colors look so pretty in the pan.  This is too bad.  I felt the same about the eye colors from the last collection.  I did not see the Flower Crush blush.  In fact, I didn't see a spot for it on the display.

  I don't know if it has been said here already.  I did do a search but what is the lip color the model is wearing in the promo ads?


----------



## geeko (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone tried the new gloss volupte lipglosses yet?


----------



## katred (Jan 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Anyone tried the new gloss volupte lipglosses yet?


  I actually tried one on in store. It looked really nice and felt very light. It felt a little thinner than the Chanel glossimers and a little thicker than the Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer. It had the same powerful melon scent as the Rouge Voluptes, which didn't seem to fade- that's a huge minus for me. The shade that I tried was moderately pigmented, but it was one of the darkest shades, so I'd expect the lighter shades to be quite sheer. It did look lovely when applied, since it had a sort of sparkle that made my lips look very full and smooth. I didn't find it lasted long, although my lips were quite dry and I suspect I was pleating them a lot, which would have reduced the wear time. I actually felt like the smell lasted longer than the colour.


----------



## Haven (Jan 20, 2014)

OK I am extremely annoyed right now!  I used my NM giftcard to order the blush from the spring collection, and apparently they are sending me the eyeshadow palette instead. When I found this out I immediately called CS and was told just to return the palette.  I asked about the blush that I was supposed to get, and it is now OOS.


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 20, 2014)

I chatted online with a nordies rep they said the blush palette should be online soon.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 28, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  this is right on time cuz i was lookin for swatches specifically for these 2!!! i have opera rose and rose neillia in my cart now


----------



## LiliV (Jan 29, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> this is right on time cuz i was lookin for swatches specifically for these 2!!! i have opera rose and rose neillia in my cart now


  Opera Rose is one of my favs I wear it all the time!  It goes w so much


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> I chatted online with a nordies rep they said the blush palette should be online soon.


  mine too.. I love my opera rose!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 30, 2014)

oooooh yall got me excited about opera rose! its soooo hard to find good decent swatches of YSL lippies!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 4, 2014)

Soooo my beloved ysl lipstick went up too I'm not tripping they are worth every penny IMO but mac needs to cut it out with those price hikes seriously I'm not pro and something about paying almost $17 for a mac ls is turning me off big time


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Soooo my beloved ysl lipstick went up too I'm not tripping they are worth every penny IMO but mac needs to cut it out with those price hikes seriously I'm not pro and something about paying almost $17 for a mac ls is turning me off big time


  i totally agree!! i think thats why im movin on to higher end. i feel like mac does nothing more than repeat shades n repromotes so when thats the case im sure i have all the shades i need. they are trying really hard comin out with different finishes n huggables, minerals n etc but its nothing new to me!! if im basically savin their now $16 lipsticks by skipping collections im quite sure within 2 months that can be the ONE high end lippie to afford lol. id rather start investing higher end cuz im soooo over mac!! i meeean does this mean in 4 yrs mac lippies will be $20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shyyyyyyyyyyt!!!!

  anyhoo....i got like 7 ysl's under my belt now and after i get my other 2 (nude beige n lingerie pink) i found on here i'll do my swatches n blog post!! EEEEK!! im excited


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG, I have not heard of this product before. It looks amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-lip-cheek-review-swatches.html

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush.html


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am glad that YSL picked up this fantastic formula.. it is amazing to work with!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, I have not heard of this product before. It looks amazing! :shock:   http://www.reallyree.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-lip-cheek-review-swatches.html http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush.html


Thanks these look amazing


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 6, 2014)

im just becoming more n more obsessed with YSL!!! EEEK!


----------



## katred (Feb 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, I have not heard of this product before. It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Can't wait to see these! That fuchsia is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went to an event that was being held at The Bay (our Nordstrom) tonight and got my makeup done at the YSL counter. The shadow palette is pretty but too soft for my liking. I liked the RV colours enough that I let the artist put one on me in case I was wrong about it having caused an allergic reaction the last time I tried one... I wasn't wrong. By the time I got home my lips felt cracked and a lot of the colour had bled outside my lip line. Too bad, RVs, we are just not meant to be. 

  I am thinking of going back for the violet eye pencil, which looks very nice and seems to last well. I picked up the Bourgogne Artistique Glossy Stain, which is like a Spring take on a vampy lip. It's deep, but there's a brightness to the colour that definitely seems more like Spring. I also got Rose Scabiosa nail polish, because I have very few pinks and I love the cool purple undertone that this one has.


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Was the  blush ever in stock on nordies or ysl website?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 7, 2014)

Very excited about the new lip cheek formula!  katred - Enjoy your new gloss and nail polish! Too bad about the RV. So are you also allergic to the shines? Good that you aren't allergic to the Rouge Pur Couture, I like them.  I want RS nail polish since yesterday but I think it is already out of stock at my counters. There were three occasions of discounts and I missed them as I only want a pink with purple undertone now after searching through my stash and finding I have nothing like it. I will drop by the counter tomorrow and see if they have it.


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I can make room in my low buy for one of those Kiss Cheeck things! Beautiful.


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> I want RS nail polish since yesterday but I think it is already out of stock at my counters. There were three occasions of discounts and I missed them as I only want a pink with purple undertone now after searching through my stash and finding I have nothing like it. I will drop by the counter tomorrow and see if they have it.


  I haven't tried the RV shines, mostly out of fear that I'll have the same thing happen. I love the RPC lipsticks, though and they come out with a lot of beautiful variations of those. 

  I haven't tried RS yet, but I did wear Bourgogne Artistique today. Love love love the colour. Like I said, it's deep but it has a clarity that's perfect for Spring. Formula is top-notch as always.


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Can't wait to see these! That fuchsia is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am ordering Rose Scabiosa also -- I have mostly reds and fuschias np.. and want something light. I am tomorrow going platinum again and short.  So, this requires major overhaul!

  You look amazing as usual my dear!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I haven't tried the RV shines, mostly out of fear that I'll have the same thing happen. I love the RPC lipsticks, though and they come out with a lot of beautiful variations of those.
> 
> I haven't tried RS yet, but I did wear Bourgogne Artistique today. Love love love the colour. Like I said, it's deep but it has a clarity that's perfect for Spring. Formula is top-notch as always.


  Gorgeous! You look amazing. I haven't tried the stains yet, but I hope to soon.


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fuchsia-tourbillon-rose-neillia-rouge-volupte-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches  Has anyone seen these new lippies? Omg, I think I may make my first ever YSL purchase. The second one Rose Neillia is beautiful!!


----------



## LiliV (Feb 11, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fuchsia-tourbillon-rose-neillia-rouge-volupte-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches  Has anyone seen these new lippies? Omg, I think I may make my first ever YSL purchase. The second one Rose Neillia is beautiful!!


  I have Rose Neillia but it doesn't look pink on me at all like it does on her. It's a mango-y coral on me


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 11, 2014)

yes rose neillia is goooorgeous!! kinda bummed it looks close to watch me simmer tho! im hopin she does a review on the other 2 cuz im contemplating gettin one of those too.


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

I saw it in person and loved it, but bought the Rose Asarine as I had already bought the TF Paradiso which is very very similar to this one.  A great colour tho!

  edit:  yes, it's close to Watch me simmer which I also have


----------



## MissTania (Feb 12, 2014)

Some more of the lipstick swatches!

  Very bold and bright. I will refrain until they hit Australian shores, and hopefully after too. I did like Temptalia's Fuschia Tourbillon swatches but I have more than enough lippies to keep my occupied for now, especially if it's permanent!

  http://www.livelifegorgeous.nl/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-volupte-32-jealous-coral-33-pink-neillia-en-34-pink-asarina/#more-31314


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 12, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i totally agree!! i think thats why im movin on to higher end. i feel like mac does nothing more than repeat shades n repromotes so when thats the case im sure i have all the shades i need. they are trying really hard comin out with different finishes n huggables, minerals n etc but its nothing new to me!! if im basically savin their now $16 lipsticks by skipping collections im quite sure within 2 months that can be the ONE high end lippie to afford lol. id rather start investing higher end cuz im soooo over mac!! i meeean does this mean in 4 yrs mac lippies will be $20 :shock:  shyyyyyyyyyyt!!!!  anyhoo....i got like 7 ysl's under my belt now and after i get my other 2 (nude beige n lingerie pink) i found on here i'll do my swatches n blog post!! EEEEK!! im excited


Yes mac keep repeating the same shades I ageee


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 12, 2014)

katred said:


> I haven't tried the RV shines, mostly out of fear that I'll have the same thing happen. I love the RPC lipsticks, though and they come out with a lot of beautiful variations of those.   I haven't tried RS yet, but I did wear Bourgogne Artistique today. Love love love the colour. Like I said, it's deep but it has a clarity that's perfect for Spring. Formula is top-notch as always.


so beautiful I must get aleast two of theses lippies


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 12, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fuchsia-tourbillon-rose-neillia-rouge-volupte-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches  Has anyone seen these new lippies? Omg, I think I may make my first ever YSL purchase. The second one Rose Neillia is beautiful!!


Okay I must get rose neillia now sooooo pretty thanks for posting


----------



## alyxo (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay, so I need some YSL advice. I'm going to be spending some $ on YSL products very soon and I wanted to know what you guys think are the stand out products from YSL. I did some research of my own and I made a small list, but I just wanted some opinions. I'm an NC30 in the winter and I get to an NC45 in the summer. I have dry skin and my lips are naturally pretty pigmented. Here is my small little list of items I like so far:

  YSL Voluptes: #2 Sensual Silk, #3 Ultimate Beige, #4 Sweet Honey, #10 Provocative Pink, #11 Rose Culte, #13 Peach Passion, #29 Opera Rose, #30 Fauborg Peach.
  Other Lipsticks: #39 Pourpue Divin, #49 Rose Tropical.
  Gloss: #108 Violine Out of Control
  Touche Eclat Foundation - I have tried this, I am obsessed, best foundation ever!!
  Lilac Sky eyeshadow palette.

  Let me know if there are any dupes to what I've listed, my makeup collection is massive so please don't hesitate to tell me that I can do without some of these. And like I said, feel free to suggest anything you think I need, lol. Thank you everyone, for your help!


----------



## LiliV (Feb 12, 2014)

^ Peach Passion and Opera Rose Rouge Voluptés are great!  I wear my Opera Rose all the time, I especially love it with bronze eyeshadow.  I also love YSL nail polishes, def check some of those out.  I think the colors are great and the formula is super smooth and long lasting on me


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 13, 2014)

i think u should also search the shades u want for swatches. if ur able to...also check out sephora for their collection and swatch as well.


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's some more info on the babydoll kiss things. I was curious about the applicator.  http://beaut.ie/2014/new-ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-im-lurrrve-review-swatches-pics/


----------



## LiliV (Feb 13, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Here's some more info on the babydoll kiss things. I was curious about the applicator.  http://beaut.ie/2014/new-ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-im-lurrrve-review-swatches-pics/


  I'm unsure about these.  They look so crazy pigmented I can't see how they could be used as blushes.  I'm also really pale so I'm not big on cheek stains in general


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 13, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I'm unsure about these.  They look so crazy pigmented I can't see how they could be used as blushes.  I'm also really pale so I'm not big on cheek stains in general


  Yeah, I'm not sure I'm talented enough to use these as blush. I'd probably end up looking like a deranged clown lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 13, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Some more of the lipstick swatches!
> 
> Very bold and bright. I will refrain until they hit Australian shores, and hopefully after too. I did like Temptalia's Fuschia Tourbillon swatches but I have more than enough lippies to keep my occupied for now, especially if it's permanent!
> 
> http://www.livelifegorgeous.nl/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-volupte-32-jealous-coral-33-pink-neillia-en-34-pink-asarina/#more-31314


Yes definitely they are bright and really pretty, perfect shades for spring.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

love the shades.. thinking about some corals now..


----------



## katred (Feb 13, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Okay, so I need some YSL advice. I'm going to be spending some $ on YSL products very soon and I wanted to know what you guys think are the stand out products from YSL. I did some research of my own and I made a small list, but I just wanted some opinions. I'm an NC30 in the winter and I get to an NC45 in the summer. I have dry skin and my lips are naturally pretty pigmented. Here is my small little list of items I like so far:
> 
> YSL Voluptes: #2 Sensual Silk, #3 Ultimate Beige, #4 Sweet Honey, #10 Provocative Pink, #11 Rose Culte, #13 Peach Passion, #29 Opera Rose, #30 Fauborg Peach.
> Other Lipsticks: #39 Pourpue Divin, #49 Rose Tropical.
> ...


  I have and adore Pourpre Divin and as a purple addict, I really haven't found anything close to it. Glad to see it getting some love. 

  I do think it's worth getting the original Rouche Eclat. It's not quite a concealer, but it's amazing what some under-eye highlighting can do to make you look fresh.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Okay, so I need some YSL advice. I'm going to be spending some $ on YSL products very soon and I wanted to know what you guys think are the stand out products from YSL. I did some research of my own and I made a small list, but I just wanted some opinions. I'm an NC30 in the winter and I get to an NC45 in the summer. I have dry skin and my lips are naturally pretty pigmented. Here is my small little list of items I like so far:
> 
> YSL Voluptes: #2 Sensual Silk, #3 Ultimate Beige, #4 Sweet Honey, #10 Provocative Pink, #11 Rose Culte, #13 Peach Passion, #29 Opera Rose, #30 Fauborg Peach.
> Other Lipsticks: #39 Pourpue Divin, #49 Rose Tropical.
> ...


  out of all the lippies you mention, I think from looking at your pic, that no. 2, 4, 13 might not be the best.  As for the rest, I love them all.. lol.  I think Fauborg peach no. 30 is more flattering than no. 13 which I find too yellow.  My fave is no. 29 Opera Rose.. and No. 27 --which has peach but is a pinky peach. Touch eclat foundation is lovely as is the Lilac palette.  You have great taste my dear!  

  oh I just recently purchased Rose Asarine.. a red pink.. which is gorgeous too. I agree with Katred, that the highliter Eclat will be great if you love the foundation.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 13, 2014)

From FB:

WORLDWIDE PREMIERE!!
YSL BABYDOOL (





)  KISS & BLUSH
KISS YOUR CHEEKS, BLUSH YOUR LIPS
2-in-1 soft matte color for lips and cheeks. 
Starting at midnight, this Valentines Day only, Yves Saint Laurent is premiering its newest must-have innovation on yslbeautyus.com before it hits counters worldwide in April. 

With only 50 pieces available, be one of the first to get the 2 hottest shades of the spring EXCLUSIVELY at yslbeautyus.com


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> From FB:  [COLOR=333333]WORLDWIDE PREMIERE!![/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]YSL BABYDOOL ([/COLOR]:amused: ) [COLOR=333333] KISS & BLUSH[/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]KISS YOUR CHEEKS, BLUSH YOUR LIPS[/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]2-in-1 soft matte color for lips and cheeks. [/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]Starting at midnight, this Valentines Day only, Yves Saint Laurent is premiering its newest must-have innovation on yslbeautyus.com before it hits counters worldwide in April. [/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]With only 50 pieces available, be one of the first to get the 2 hottest shades of the spring EXCLUSIVELY at yslbeautyus.com[/COLOR]


I got this email from ysl only two colors are for sale right now and theses are $40 dollars I need to love my color before I commit they do look lovely I can't wait for swatches


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Has anybody tried the new lipglosses I'm wanting to order a few do they feel creamy on the lips stickey or like a gel formula


----------



## Debbs (Feb 14, 2014)

I am not sure I can help much with your decision however I swatched a couple on my hands. I will try to PM you pics that are still on my phone later today. A few are rather sheer but I bought one called Organdy Prune I think ( @work) and it swatched beautifully. I am not able to open a few glosses for a while but I think you may love that color! HTH


----------



## katred (Feb 14, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I am not sure I can help much with your decision however I swatched a couple on my hands. I will try to PM you pics that are still on my phone later today. A few are rather sheer but I bought one called Organdy Prune I think ( @work) and it swatched beautifully. I am not able to open a few glosses for a while but I think you may love that color! HTH


  I agree. This one looks very dark in the tube, but it's fairly sheer on the lips- a soft, shimmery raisin. My favourite of the bunch.


----------



## mysteereous (Feb 15, 2014)

For anyone looking, Rosy Blush is on YSL's website this morning:

  http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Rosy-Blush/3365440712218,default,pd.html

  As gorgeous as it is, I am skipping as based on online swatches I don't think it will show up on my skin that well. Though I almost want it for the packaging alone!


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2014)

I re-ordered Blush no. 6 which is probably my best blush -- for my skin and colouring.  I left it in Italy. argh.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 17, 2014)

I picked up the glossy stain in Bourgogne Artistique and it is truly perfect. This is my first glossy stain and it's very beautiful and comfortable to wear. The color is also divine- it reminds me of a deeper version of Urban Decay's Manic. I'm definitely going to check out a few more of these


----------



## alyxo (Feb 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> out of all the lippies you mention, I think from looking at your pic, that no. 2, 4, 13 might not be the best.  As for the rest, I love them all.. lol.  I think Fauborg peach no. 30 is more flattering than no. 13 which I find too yellow.  My fave is no. 29 Opera Rose.. and No. 27 --which has peach but is a pinky peach. Touch eclat foundation is lovely as is the Lilac palette.  You have great taste my dear!
> 
> oh I just recently purchased Rose Asarine.. a red pink.. which is gorgeous too. I agree with Katred, that the highliter Eclat will be great if you love the foundation.


Thank you so much for the advice, I appreciate it!!  I am obsessed with the YSL foundation, I haven't tried any foundation that comes close to that one, for me.

  On Valentine's Day, I bought myself a gift which was #11 Rose Culte (I think it's spelled) and it's a delicious colour! I love the texture and smell of the lipsticks.

  I'm going to the L'Oreal Warehouse sale in March so I'm really excited to buy some YSL goodies.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

how does rose culte compare to rose asarine? i was thinkin the RA but i already have a mac girl about town type of color


----------



## LiliV (Feb 18, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> how does rose culte compare to rose asarine? i was thinkin the RA but i already have a mac girl about town type of color


  I don't have Rose Culte but Rouge Asarine is nothing like Girl About Town, at least on me.  On me it's very red with just a little bit of strawberry to it, like looking at my full face you would just think "red" if that makes sense lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> how does rose culte compare to rose asarine? i was thinkin the RA but i already have a mac girl about town type of color


  GAT is a fuschia more than red, rose culte is a hot pink fuschia... and RA is a strawberry red, imo.  Of course a lot depends on your own lip pigmentation and chemistry -  I have all three... and of the three, GAT is the least loved.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

thanx laydeez!!! seeeee i'd phk around n start replacing mac similar shades wit ysl...i just got a feeling lol


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 21, 2014)

I went by the YSL counter the other day in a hurry. Having been told that my country didn't get the spring look, I had not taken a closer look at the colors for months. Suddenly my eyes fell on Rose Asarine and Rouge Pablo! I bought both on the spot!


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

I wore my R. Asarine today.. here is the pic -- sunlight is low as per usual.. but you get the idea.  It is a FABULOUS shade!  Pinky red gorgeousness.. leaves a great stain!


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wore my R. Asarine today.. here is the pic -- sunlight is low as per usual.. but you get the idea.  It is a FABULOUS shade!  Pinky red gorgeousness.. leaves a great stain!


  It really is beautiful! I'm looking forward to wear mine. Which nail polish do you wear? It goes very well with the lipstick.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

oh if I wasn't buying bu's on principle.. I would back it up it is *that gorgeous!  wore for a good 6 hours too and left a gorgeous stain.*

*my nails:  Chanel Rose Exuberant*


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 21, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> how does rose culte compare to rose asarine? i was thinkin the RA but i already have a mac girl about town type of color


I only have rose culte its bright and bold even with one swipe it kinda of remind me of mac rare exotic


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh if I wasn't buying bu's on principle.. I would back it up it is *that gorgeous!  wore for a good 6 hours too and left a gorgeous stain.*
> 
> *my nails:  Chanel Rose Exuberant*


  Thank you! I'll take a closer look at this next time I'm at the Chanel counter.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 27, 2014)

I stopped wearing buying lipgloss like a year ago and decided to try YSL Rouge Volupte lipgloss just out of curiosity and absolutely fell in love! I still prefer lipstick but I did buy 1 of the lipglosses.


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I stopped wearing buying lipgloss like a year ago and decided to try YSL Rouge Volupte lipgloss just out of curiosity and absolutely fell in love! I still prefer lipstick but I did buy 1 of the lipglosses.


 
  me too.. never buy lgs.. but am tempted to buy just one for this spring.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I re-ordered Blush no. 6 which is probably my best blush -- for my skin and colouring.  I left it in Italy. argh.


  I bought the blush last month in the special packaging. It is beautiful, and suits my colouring too. Hope you get your new one soon!   I swatched Rose Asarine. Yup, it is more red, pink red, rather than hot pink. As for the new glosses, I'm lemming for 206 Fuchsia Oran. But I'm also on a gloss-no-buy..


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 28, 2014)

dmnnnnn u enablers!!!!!!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw the lip colours in 31 an 32 yesterday- gorgeous...but I will not allow myself to get them yet as they are Perm and I want to use up my Rouge Volupte Pearls first...or at least a few of my other RV's.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, this looks good:

YSL Fuchsia Desinvolte (01) Baby Doll Kiss and Blush Review, Photos, Swatches

  I can't wait to see swatches of all the shades. I can see myself getting one of these if there is a subtle colour for everyday.


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)

I love liquid blushes


----------



## LiliV (Mar 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, this looks good:  YSL Fuchsia Desinvolte (01) Baby Doll Kiss and Blush Review, Photos, Swatches  I can't wait to see swatches of all the shades. I can see myself getting one of these if there is a subtle colour for everyday.


  I'm really surprised by how nicely it sheers out as a cheek color.  The colors are so bold I wasn't seeing how they would be usable as blushes till now


----------



## mysteereous (Mar 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, this looks good:
> 
> YSL Fuchsia Desinvolte (01) Baby Doll Kiss and Blush Review, Photos, Swatches
> 
> I can't wait to see swatches of all the shades. I can see myself getting one of these if there is a subtle colour for everyday.


  Here is a link to some more swatches: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-lip-cheek-review-swatches.html

  They look so pretty! Thanks for posting T's review!


----------



## katred (Mar 6, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> Here is a link to some more swatches: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/02/ysl-baby-doll-kiss-blush-lip-cheek-review-swatches.html
> 
> They look so pretty! Thanks for posting T's review!


  Some gorgeous colours happening there!! These could become a serious addiction. I already feel like I'm addicted to the Glossy Stains. I waited a long time to buy even one and now I have four.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I cannot get over how beautiful the texture looks on both cheeks and lips. WOW.
> 
> 
> Some gorgeous colours happening there!! These could become a serious addiction. I already feel like I'm addicted to the Glossy Stains. I waited a long time to buy even one and now I have four.


  Katred,
  if you are addicted to glossy stains, I have bad news for you,
  Dior comes up with a very similar formula 
  I posted some picks on Instagram, something tells me you will like these too!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are two more swatches:

YSL Babydoll Kiss & Blush | A Beauty Junkie in London

  The rose one is really pretty, but I'm still waiting for pics of the nude.
  They're already on a german site with a shipping date of 3/10, they're 29,90€. Wish I had some extra money to try one right now, but that probably will have to wait. Also, I still haven't tried the Shiseido Laquer Rouge, and since I mainly want the YSL for lips, I'm torn between the two.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here are two more swatches:
> 
> YSL Babydoll Kiss & Blush | A Beauty Junkie in London
> 
> ...


Oh which website is that in Germany, lol, I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Oh which website is that in Germany, lol, I haven't seen anything.


  Flaconi. It comes up when you google for the YSL Kiss & Blush.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Flaconi. It comes up when you google for the YSL Kiss & Blush.


Thanks,
  I never ordered something from them, did you?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks,
> I never ordered something from them, did you?


  Yes, they ship fast, just like Douglas, it's always packaged very nicely and you get 1-2 samples.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, they ship fast, just like Douglas, it's always packed very nicely and you get 1-2 samples.


Thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks!


  Are you ordering any? Let us know what you think!


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Are you ordering any? Let us know what you think!


I will wait a few more days until it is released to place the order
  but probably I am getting one or two 

  If I see them at the counter, I try to swatch and take a picture.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 8, 2014)

I saw La Laque Couture Spicy Collection in town yesterday. It was a big surprise, I hadn't heard anything of these polishes.

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/La-Laque-Couture/1089YSL,default,pd.html

  I swatched them on tape. Saffran Sultan and  Ambre Gingembre are very special colors. There was one more color on the counter than on YSL's site. A muted version of Rouge Pablo called Piment D'Ailleurs (45).

  Here's a link to all of them:

http://lilaontheloose.com/ysl-la-laque-couture-nail-polish-ss14-spicy-collection/

  Although I liked them I haven't bought any (yet).


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 8, 2014)

Very excited about Kiss and Blush!  I need to use my 2 glossy stains more. They are really pigmented and stains my lips. But on their own my lips feel dry after a while.


----------



## katred (Mar 8, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> I saw La Laque Couture Spicy Collection in town yesterday. It was a big surprise, I hadn't heard anything of these polishes.
> 
> http://www.yslbeautyus.com/La-Laque-Couture/1089YSL,default,pd.html
> 
> ...


  Speaking of Sara's blog, here's pics from the new Spicy Couture, with most of the shades: 

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-41.html

  These haven't arrived in Canada yet, but I know that a few of them will be coming home with me! Ambre Gingembre looks unique to my collection. Piment d'Ailleurs and Poivre Noir just look too beautiful to pass up.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 11, 2014)

Yay I order some of the new ysl lipgloss I hope I love them


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 12, 2014)

I got to swatch Rouge Pur Couture #52 Rosy Coral, but it was out of stock. Currently it is globally out of stock as it is the hottest shade, after the Korean actress wore it in a drama. I like the colour. At first I thought it looked like Chanel Genial but I think Rosy Coral is less neon.  http://styleinfluence.net/jun-ji-hyuns-cheon-song-yi-lipstick-megapost-love-another-star-came-stars/  I got a sample of the new cc cream in rose. Not sure if it can cover my redness.


----------



## sungelly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is Rosy Coral a perm item? That's kinda cool and crazy if it sold out because of a show versus the fact that it is LE, cuz I'm sick of the MAC LE craze.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2014)

My ysl lipgloss arrived today I got 203,and 19 one pure and one golden I thought 203 was going to be my fave.its sooooo light basically a clear gloss really no color 19 has the gilliter and lords knows I really don't do gilliter but its so pretty on the lips its still light color but shows up better then 203 my fault for getting two of the light colors I'm in the mood for nude colors now they have strong sweet scent more stronger then the lipsticks IMO will I get more colors maybe some darker colors and when they go on sale lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

Miss QQ... rosy coral is no. 52 Rouge C?  it looks like a lovely colour!  I think I have it!  gonna look now!  lol..


  side bar:  I do have it and love it!!  Haven't worn in about two years!


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been acquiring the gel liners.. my latest was the Burgundy black-- what an amazing colour for a gorgeous line.

  i will wear this with the no. 52,.. lol

  also love the cobalt blue liner, and the bronzey green with fuschia lips!


  those Iope lippies


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 13, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> Is Rosy Coral a perm item? That's kinda cool and crazy if it sold out because of a show versus the fact that it is LE, cuz I'm sick of the MAC LE craze.


  Yes, it is perm. I thought it is kinda crazy too. That's Korean dramas for you. Last year NARS Schiap was out of stock globally due to the same reason.  HG - Is the gel liner cherry black? I have been going back and forth about picking this up. Great that you have the coveted 52! I really want it now, haha. Do you have Genial? Are they similar?


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 13, 2014)

my new love ysl 3 omg finally found a pretty nude lately all the nudes I have tried been bland nothing exciting I'm so going to get alot of wear out of this one


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> my new love ysl 3 omg finally found a pretty nude lately all the nudes I have tried been bland nothing exciting I'm so going to get alot of wear out of this one


  Congrats!  #3 is one of the BEST nudes imo.. it's almost perfect.. enjoy!


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> HG - Is the gel liner cherry black? I have been going back and forth about picking this up. Great that you have the coveted 52! I really want it now, haha. Do you have Genial? Are they similar?


  lol Miss QQ.. I could not work today because my liaison was sick.. lol. so I have the day off or at least till after lunch.

  so, I will post this for you ladies -- I have had this #52 for years and the Korean drama made me go look for it last night.. lol.

  I will post picks.  Yes, the Cherry black is the very same (the French have some wacko idea that you should name th_e same product with different names.  French Drama_


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

side note:  Cherry black or burgundy, whichever way it's called is AMAZING!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

YSL #52 RPC


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Congrats!  #3 is one of the BEST nudes imo.. it's almost perfect.. enjoy!


[@]HerGreyness[/@]thanks so much u are right its love


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> YSL #52 RPC


so pretty


----------



## MissTania (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.eatlovemakeup.com/2014/01/yves-saint-laurent-spring-2014-rouge.html

  This blogger's swatches are just beautiful. Must keep reminding myself they are permanent and I can wait!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2014)

Lots of new eye palettes!

Yves Saint Laurent Couture Palette for Summer 2014 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lots of new eye palettes!
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Couture Palette for Summer 2014 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


  Oh, nooo! My poor bank balance!


----------



## makeupedia (Mar 18, 2014)

*New YSL looks for Summer 2014!*

http://makeupedia.se/ysl-summer-2014-makeup-look


*Also two behind the scenes images here:*
https://www.facebook.com/makeupedia/photos/pcb.750698538288358/750698404955038/?type=1&theater


----------



## raych1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG YSL are knocking it outta the ball park!!


----------



## kpreston8242 (Mar 18, 2014)

Are those Spring 2014 lip colors LE or permanent?


----------



## LiliV (Mar 18, 2014)

makeupedia said:


> *[COLOR=000000]New YSL looks for Summer 2014![/COLOR]* http://makeupedia.se/ysl-summer-2014-makeup-look *Also two behind the scenes images here:* https://www.facebook.com/makeupedia/photos/pcb.750698538288358/750698404955038/?type=1&theater


  I love the nail polishes, especially the light blue one


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 18, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I love the nail polishes, especially the light blue one


  Me too! I know I don't need it, but I want it, lol.


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2014)

makeupedia said:


> *New YSL looks for Summer 2014!*
> 
> http://makeupedia.se/ysl-summer-2014-makeup-look
> 
> ...


  Blue Celadon looks incredible. I love those sorts of shades. I'm also interested in the two Glossy Stains, which are just a perfect product for summer IMO.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2014)

katred said:


> I saw this earlier and immediately felt a sort of "uh-oh" tremor go through my wallet. We shall see how the colours look, but I have to say *that I absolutely love the design,* if nothing else.
> 
> 
> Blue Celadon looks incredible. I love those sorts of shades. I'm also interested in the two Glossy Stains, which are just a perfect product for summer IMO.


  I love it too. From the pics I'm interested in No 2, 3 and 4. I've never bought any YSL e/s, I swatched them at the counter once and they were too shimmery for my liking, so I never took a second look. But these look like there could be some matte shades in there, so we'll see.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 19, 2014)

my new love been rocking this one all week ysl 3


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Me too! I know I don't need it, but I want it, lol.


   Meeeeee tooooooooo


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the #12 eye pencil & #19 lip shine.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 19, 2014)

The kiss and blush are getting great reviews there goes my low buy its only march and I blew it already


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> The kiss and blush are getting great reviews there goes my low buy its only march and I blew it already


    Just ordered the Babydoll Kiss & Blush in 01 Fuchsia.  I had another one in my cart but came to my senses and 
   removed it.  I'll see how I like 01 first and maybe go back for 04, the orange one.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Just ordered the Babydoll Kiss & Blush in 01 Fuchsia.  I had another one in my cart but came to my senses and [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   removed it.  I'll see how I like 01 first and maybe go back for 04, the orange one.[/COLOR]


pretty color the swatches I have seen are stunning. I can't wait to pick a color to try post swatches medgalwhen u recieve yours.the rogue glosses I love how they look on the lips that kiss brush is the bomb makes me lips look full and sexy I'm loving ysl new lipgloss wand the colors I got are light but the results are so pretty I'm keeping them and I plan on getting more of those in the future.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2014)

And medgal that orange one would like stunning on u.everybody talking about orange is the new lip color we here at specktra been wearing oranges for aleast the last two years I know I have lol one of my fave summer colors mac aao I went crazy with that collection lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Just ordered the Babydoll Kiss & Blush in 01 Fuchsia.  I had another one in my cart but came to my senses and
> removed it.  I'll see how I like 01 first and maybe go back for 04, the orange one.


  same thing happend to me .. lol.  They really are going overboard with their prices.. lol. The ppg is now higher than  gold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.  I think I got the same one too.. I can't seem to carry any orange unless it has some pink as a base, or red.

  but..I will dig out my oranges from last seasons.. lol.  I just tried NARS Siam as a base for a lighter orange -- I do not have the name now.. it's just a wn.  And it looks awesome.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> pretty color the swatches I have seen are stunning. I can't wait to pick a color to try post swatches medgalwhen u recieve yours.the rogue glosses I love how they look on the lips that kiss brush is the bomb makes me lips look full and sexy I'm loving ysl new lipgloss wand the colors I got are light but the results are so pretty I'm keeping them and I plan on getting more of those in the future.


   Will do!!  Please don't tell me I need to go back & take a look at the glosses.  I'm trying to stay away from gloss for awhile because I already have a bunch that go 
  unused.  I'm trying to correct that too by reaching for them more often.  Which colors did you get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> same thing happend to me .. lol.  They really are going overboard with their prices.. lol. The ppg is now higher than  gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I have a weakness for orange so it was _*really*_ hard to take it out of my cart.  I just looked Siam up....very pretty.  Looks like a red based orange on cam.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2014)

Some pics of the eye palettes:

Rouge Deluxe: YSL Couture Couleur Palettes

  They look stunning there!


  Has anyone bought the mocca or nude Kiss&Blush or seen swatches of those shades?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 21, 2014)

Gorgeous promo pic of the new palettes! The palettes remind me a bit of Guerlain's palettes, the way the colour scheme are, but with a couple of palettes with bolder combinations. I wonder what the texture is like, more like Chromatics or the usual quints.   Here is another pic of the palette.  http://instagram.com/p/lqk24frnK5/   So excited to hear reviews on the Kiss & Blush. Not sure when my counters are getting these.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anybody tried the new Touche Eclat powder? I think # 1 looks very pink, and # 2 very warm. Please, convince me that I'm wrong.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Has anybody tried the new Touche Eclat powder? I think # 1 looks very pink, and # 2 very warm. Please, convince me that I'm wrong.


  Is that the Souffle powder or is there another one? 
  I can't find any info on it besides the link I posted :/


----------



## urbis (Mar 21, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Has anybody tried the new Touche Eclat powder? I think # 1 looks very pink, and # 2 very warm. Please, convince me that I'm wrong. :anyone:


 What's that? I must have it, I'm such an addict to touche eclat foundation


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 21, 2014)

urbis said:


> What's that? I must have it, I'm such an addict to touche eclat foundation


  I cannot find any pictures of it (I could the other day, but I've forgotten where). YSL have simply replaced their semi-loose powder with a new loose powder called Touche Eclat. It doesn't have the rather silly peeling mechanism of the semi-loose powder, it contains less powder (2g) and is of course more expensive. I tried it on the back of my hand yesterday, and it seems to be a very light, very fine powder with a bit of shimmer. My complaint is that it's very colored. There're four colors: #1 hysterically pink, #2 warm beige with gold shimmer, #3 and #4 darker beige and very dark beige. The SA tried to convince me that the powder is so transparent that the color isn't visible at all (why make four colors then?), but I could see pink on my skin where I had tried it.

  I am very sad about this because I have always had an awful time finding powders pale enough, and although the semi-loose powder was overprised and the peeling mechanism irritating, the color # 1 was good for me.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is that the Souffle powder or is there another one?
> I can't find any info on it besides the link I posted :/


  Yes, I can see now that the powder is called Souffle d'Eclat in most countries. Sorry about the confusion. Have you tried it?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Yes, I can see now that the powder is called Souffle d'Eclat in most countries. Sorry about the confusion. Have you tried it?


  No, I haven't found any info yet besides the link to the UK site. I'd love to see some swatches and reviews, I'm interested in the 01 shade because it looks so pink toned.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No, I haven't found any info yet besides the link to the UK site. I'd love to see some swatches and reviews, I'm interested in the 01 shade because it looks so pink toned.


  The powders ARE called Souffle d'Eclat. There was a sign on the desk with the name Teint d'Eclat powder. Maybe just the local YSL SA beeing creative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Well, I went back today and tested #1 and #2 on the back of my hand both with and witout makeup. I had brought my own container of the "old" semi-loose powder in #1 in order to compare. When you compare the powders side by side on white paper, the color of Souffle #2 looks exactly as the semi-loose powder #1, but brushed on the hand the Souffle turns significantly darker and warmer than the semi-loose. Souffle #1 looks very, very pink on paper, but on the back of the hand the pink almost disappear and the powder turns more or less the same color as the color of the semi-loose #1. Perhaps it's slightly more cool toned, but it's not that noticeable. Are you confused? Well, so am I.

  The main diffenrence between the old semi-loose powder and the new Souffle d'Eclat though, is not so much the color as the texture. Souffle d'Eclat is very, very fine (which is a good thing), and very, very smooth (which is perhaps not always such a good thing) and a bit shimmery. When I brushed it on top of clean skin, it just continued to move around, settled into pores and lines and looked a bit artificial. It did better on top of makeup, but it still emphasized pores and lines, and it kept a rather "hard" shine. It reminded me of an old "light reflecting" powder from Shiseido that made me look 20 years older in an instant. However, I got samples of #1 and #2 to take with me home so I'll try it again.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Will do!!  Please don't tell me I need to go back & take a look at the glosses.  I'm trying to stay away from gloss for awhile because I already have a bunch that go [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  unused.  I'm trying to correct that too by reaching for them more often.  Which colors did you get?[/COLOR]


i pick up 19,203 I love 19 soft baby pink


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> i pick up 19,203 I love 19 soft baby pink


   Pretty colors...enjoy them all!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am on a gloss /lippie no buy.. lol

  only buying blushes and still looking for a new foundation .. to replace vitalumiere aqua but I might not find it.  Each time I look around, I wind up buying other things and no foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> And medgal that orange one would like stunning on u.everybody talking about orange is the new lip color we here at specktra been wearing oranges for aleast the last two years I know I have lol one of my fave summer colors mac aao I went crazy with that collection lol


 





ATG. I'm wearing the Fuchsia BDK&B today and I love everything about it.  The texture seems light---actually weightless on my lips, the color is very
   pigmented but not garish, the applicator, along w/the formula totally makes this product for me. The sponge applicator makes putting this on my lips so easy 
   because of the way that it's constructed, and its flexibility.  I really didn't expect  to like this so much but I do.  So much so that I ordered two more---an orange one
   (thanks for your kind words, as orange is my fav lip color) and a red one.  When those arrive I'll swatch all three & post here.  There's a burgundy one that
   just might find its way into my stash in the not too distant future.

   I was also very fond of MAC's AAO collection---purchased all but one of the lipsticks because I already had it.


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2014)

texture!  it is lovely!  enjoy Medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> texture!  it is lovely!  enjoy Medgal!


  When you break that No Buy HG............


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  ATG. I'm wearing the Fuchsia BDK&B today and I love everything about it.  The texture seems light---actually weightless on my lips, the color is very[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pigmented but not garish, the applicator, along w/the formula totally makes this product for me. The sponge applicator makes putting this on my lips so easy[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]of the way that it's constructed, and its flexibility.  I really didn't expect  to like this so much but I do.  So much so that I ordered two more---an orange one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   (thanks for your kind words, as orange is my fav lip color) and a red one.  When those arrive I'll swatch all three & post here.  There's a burgundy one that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   just might find its way into my stash in the not too distant future.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I was also very fond of MAC's AAO collection---purchased all but one of the lipsticks because I already had it.[/COLOR]


Omgosh I'm soooo happy u are loving it I can't wait to see swatches I'm going to be in  trouble because I want some of theses now too


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> pretty color the swatches I have seen are stunning. I can't wait to pick a color to try post swatches medgalwhen u recieve yours.the rogue glosses I love how they look on the lips that kiss brush is the bomb makes me lips look full and sexy I'm loving ysl new lipgloss wand the colors I got are light but the results are so pretty I'm keeping them and I plan on getting more of those in the future.


  So, I have 3 so far and waiting for a 4th to arrive later this week.  I would have swatted the 3 today but it's dark and rainy.  I will definitely try to swatch all four this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> And medgal that orange one would like stunning on u.everybody talking about orange is the new lip color we here at specktra been wearing oranges for aleast the last two years I know I have lol one of my fave summer colors mac aao I went crazy with that collection lol


  Took the plunge ATG and got the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Orange Fougueux *(Orange) 04
   LOVE it  Thanks for enabling encouraging me!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Took the plunge ATG and got the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in  *Orange Fougueux*  (Orange) 04 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE it  Thanks for[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] enabling[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]encouraging me![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


  I just got this one today! :cheer: I was so happy to see my Nordstroms finally has them in stock. I used my Nordstroms notes and got it half off! Of course, orange is the priority, but I am going back for that deep red and there's a rosy brown type color that I need. I love this little product.


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 7, 2014)

The summer collection is now on the ysl website


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm glad someone else has seen the light where this product is concerned.  I hope you love it!  The applicator and the formula totally blow my mind----simplistic yet revolutionary concept in the way the applicator grabs & holds the product; the formula, weightless in terms of the way that it feels on my lips, but to look at them there's a flawless colorful pout---today, in orange!

I'm awaiting arrival of my 4th one--the burgundy one, Prune Impertinente.  That one accidentally landed in my cart while I was ordering the Chanel foundation that you insisted I need to have NOW (at least that's what I told hubs---he's still asking who's Shontay?).  I'm not done yet.  I'd like a lighter pink one and the one that you described that sounds like the nude one.

One other point---because of the packaging it's a real conversation piece.  Imagine being out to dinner w/girl friends.  Dinner is over and you decide to whip out this thing that looks exactly like a bottle of nail polish.  Your friends think you've flipped your lid because they think you're putting nail polish on your lips.  This is what amuses old people me these days.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad someone else has seen the light where this product is concerned.  I hope you love it!  The applicator and the formula totally blow my mind----simplistic yet revolutionary concept in the way the applicator grabs & holds the product; the formula, weightless in terms of the way that it feels on my lips, but to look at them there's a flawless colorful pout---today, in orange![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm awaiting arrival of my 4th one--the burgundy one, Prune Impertinente.  That one  accidentally landed in my cart while I was ordering the Chanel foundation that you insisted I need to have NOW (at least that's  what *I told hubs---he's still asking who's Shontay?*).  I'm not done yet.  I'd like a lighter pink one and the one that you described that sounds like the nude one. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]One other point---because of  the packaging it's a real conversation piece.  Imagine being out to dinner w/girl friends.  Dinner is over and you decide to whip out this thing that looks exactly like a bottle of nail polish.  Your friends think you've flipped your lid because they think you're putting nail polish on your lips.  This is what amuses old people me these days.[/COLOR] :lol:


  Love it!   Yeah, the packaging does look like nail polish. I dig it. I like this product much more than their glossy stains. I've only tested the orange briefly, but it's a really flattering color and I like the texture.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, the packaging does look like nail polish. I dig it. I like this product much more than their glossy stains. I've only tested the orange briefly, but it's a really flattering color and I like the texture.


    These things are like Lays Potato Chips...you can't eat just one & you can't buy just one.  I get excited w/every
   new color that I get  & then run back for more.  I think if I had to pick a fav to date, it would be *Rouge Libertine*
*   (Red) 06**and then the orange.*


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   These things are like Lays Potato Chips...you can't eat just one & you can't buy just one.  I get excited w/every[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   new color that I get [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] & then run back for more.  I think if I had to pick a fav to date, it would be [/COLOR]*Rouge Libertine* *   (Red) 06* *and then the orange.*


  #6 is the one I'm getting next. :clap:


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't decide on number 1,2,7 or the nude color number 12 i have been wanting a nude blush and this is lips and cheek


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Took the plunge ATG and got the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in  *Orange Fougueux*  (Orange) 04 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE it  Thanks for[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] enabling[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]encouraging me![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


Omgosh u love it u making me weak in the knees lol I can't decide on a color


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 8, 2014)

oooh i forgot to share when i wore a YSL lippie last month!! i did Prune on fire and mac ttt l/l


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oooh i forgot to share when i wore a YSL lippie last month!! i did Prune on fire and mac ttt l/l


Pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

medgal do the ysl kiss and blush dry matte on the lips?im thinking number 12 will be my first one anybody have this one any thoughts on it lmk thanks


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> medgal do the ysl kiss and blush dry matte on the lips?im thinking number 12 will be my first one anybody have this one any thoughts on it lmk thanks


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought 3 of the shu uemura tint in gelatos to compare to the ysl kiss and blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omgosh u love it u making me weak in the knees lol I can't decide on a color


  My YOLO philosophical way of looking at life is when you can't decide on one---get all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I don' find it to be matte. *More Satin.*


   Totally agree w/Shontay here---very satiny but on the face it seems to melt into the skin w/o appearing greasy, sticky or tacky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oooh i forgot to share when i wore a YSL lippie last month!! i did Prune on fire and mac ttt l/l


   You look so beautiful!  I love this color and noticed its' name, 'Prune on Fire'.  I'm hoping the YSL Kiss & Blush that I ordered, 'Prune Impertinente' # 11 is similar to POF.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> #6 is the one I'm getting next.


 This is the kind of red that will have you constantly looking in the mirror at yourself---it's just that pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I don' find it to be matte. More Satin.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Totally agree w/Shontay here---very satiny but on the face it seems to melt into the skin w/o appearing greasy, sticky or tacky.[/COLOR]


Thanks so much medgal and shontay.and thanks medgal for saying I like great in brights so many decisions lol I know that orange  is so beautiful on u


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks so much medgal and shontay.and thanks medgal for saying I like great in brights so many decisions lol I know that orange is so beautiful on u


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just read one of the boxes from my Kiss & Blush and YSL describes it as a soft matte---nevertheless it feels and performs 
like a satin.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 8, 2014)

thanx laydeeeez!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 8, 2014)

@Medgal07 I'm anxiously waiting for your swatches! I'm hanging on by 1 life line before I cave and get one and of course I won't be able to stop at just one...


----------



## Debbs (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried a YSL foundation this evening at Sephora. I was matched for B-80. Any fans of the YSL Foundation here? How do you like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> @Medgal07 I'm anxiously waiting for your swatches! I'm hanging on by 1 life line before I cave and get one and of course I won't be able to stop at just one...
> I'm waiting for one more to arrive---hopefully on Thursday and I promise to post swatches of all four.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Debbs*
> ...


   I hope you like the sample Debbs!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I tried a YSL foundation this evening at Sephora. I was matched for B-80. Any fans of the YSL Foundation here? How do you like it?


  I got the Youth Liberation foundation when it came out several months ago. Love it. Once again, I am the darkest shade in a foundation range. hboy:


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just read one of the boxes from my Kiss & Blush and YSL describes it as a soft matte---nevertheless it feels and performs [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]like a satin.[/COLOR]


  That's pretty much the same thing. Silly, YSL. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's pretty much the same thing. Silly, YSL.


 So not matte, but maybe that used that characterization to keep us from thinking it was an expensive lip gloss--especially w/this packaging.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Why am I not surprised that you have this one too:haha: If you consider where the range begins in the brand that you're using, it's not a bad thing.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Sadly though, like you noted before, it underscores the inadequacies in certain brands for falling to have all-inclusive product shades.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]So not matte, but maybe that used that characterization to keep us from thinking it was an expensive lip gloss--especially w/this packaging.[/COLOR]


  It's just a little disheartening when a brand has a really expansive range in one product, but not another. It makes you wonder why be inclusive with one product and not the other? Why's it so difficult. It might be more puzzling than a brand not having any foundations with a wide shade range at all.    I think it's to make people who hate shimmer or glossiness rest easy. I don't think a lot of people tend to understand or are familiar with satin, so they need to reassure them it's not in your face obnoxious sheen. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I think it's to make people who hate shimmer or glossiness rest easy. I don't think a lot of people tend to understand or are familiar with satin, so they need to reassure them it's not in your face obnoxious sheen.


    I have thought about it from a business perspective---they don't want to make and maintain the product if there's little or no interest 
   from persons of color.  Perhaps if they created a suitable product and marketed to that population, that business need would be realized.

   They can call it what they want---I'm loving K & B---wearing the red one today


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have thought about it from a business perspective---they don't want to make and maintain the product if there's little or no interest [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   from persons of color.  Perhaps if they created a suitable product and marketed to that population, that business need would be realized.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   They can call it what they want---I'm loving K & B---wearing the red one today[/COLOR]:eyelove:


  I think there would be interest though. I think they're just being lazy. If it doesn't sell you can discontinue it. There's a perception that people of color mostly have oily skin and that leaves me struggling to find formulas and shades that are right for me. Their touché éclat foundation is very popular with people of color and I think the youth liberation would be very popular with the older and drier set. One more shade wouldn't hurt. Ah, whatever ysl.   I'm not even going anywhere but I'm going to throw on the orange and see how it wears.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not even going anywhere but I'm going to throw on the orange and see how it wears.


 So far for me, the pink and red seem more satiny than the orange, but I love them all equally


----------



## laralara (Apr 9, 2014)

The YSL babydoll kiss & blush are not out in Australia yet. So I thought I would ring around the ysl counters to find out. The first counter I rang, the lady said 'next year' and I was like ' um are you sure, that sounds like a long time to wait'. I then had to explain to her and honestly, she had no clue what I was talking about. The next ysl counter at another store that I rang also played a guessing game with me and said two months. She then asked how I knew about them. I mean duh, there is the internet lady (I didn't say that, I just wish I did haha).
  Does anyone know when these will arrive in Australia?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 10, 2014)

Well my curosity got the best of me and I went to Nordies to check out Kiss & Blush and ended up getting #1 the fuschia one. I was also going to get #5 but I've bought 2 coral lipsticks already and I didn't want to get another plus I can always get that one later since they are perm. I really like the formula and of course the packaging is very unique.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Well my curosity got the best of me and I went to Nordies to check out Kiss & Blush and ended up getting #1 the fuschia one. I was also going to get #5 but I've bought 2 coral lipsticks already and I didn't want to get another plus I can always get that one later since they are perm. I really like the formula and of course the packaging is very unique.


   Awesome. 



 Fuchsia was my first one too.  I didn't realize that they're permanent, especially since they 
  are designated as 'Nordstrom Exclusive,' but that's good to hear.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 11, 2014)

ysl is killing me here I'm loving the looks of these


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey everyone! Has anyone tried/tested the new Souffle D'Eclat powder? If so, how is it? (texture/is it drying, etc)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Hey everyone! Has anyone tried/tested the new Souffle D'Eclat powder? If so, how is it? (texture/is it drying, etc)


  Sorry, but no.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 11, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Hey everyone! Has anyone tried/tested the new Souffle D'Eclat powder? If so, how is it? (texture/is it drying, etc)


  I have. The key word to describe this powder is "eclat" as it is one of those "illuminating" or "light reflecting" powders. The powder is very smooth, silky and fine. It's not exactly shimmery, but it does reflect the light.  The first day I tried it over sunscreen and foundation, and it didn't work out at all. I had to powder three times before I even had finished my makeup, and 30 minutes later, the powder clumped a bit, emphasized the fine lines in my faces and all in all made my skin look like creased parchment (an effect I often get with this type of powder).  The following day I dropped the sunscreen in favour of a thin moisturizer under foundation, but the end result wasn't much better.  The third day I wore it under a very thin layer of foundation alone, and then it worked better. It didn't clump, it didn't emphasize any lines, but it did lend my face a very beautiful, sheer sceen.  If you're familiar with this type of powder and like it then this is very good, but if you want a setting powder or a powder to matt the makeup a bit, you better look elsewhere (I ended up with Shiseido's loose powder which is very close to the now gone YSL Semi-Loose powder). I better say that the foundation I tried it over was Le Teint Touche Eclat.

  I tried color #1 and #2. #1 is rather pink. I am very pale (and not pink) so it looked weird on me. #2 is a golden beige with a bit of a gold shimmer in it. Far too dark for me, but probably very beautiful on darker skin. 

  Hope this helps.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 11, 2014)

i came to ask about this powder too and how it would work over teint touche eclat


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 12, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i came to ask about this powder too and how it would work over teint touche eclat


  Well, I can understand why they made Souffle d'Eclat like this because if you use an ordinary setting powder over Le Teint Touche Eclat foundation you'll ruin most of the beautiful dewy look it gives. It would be great with a powder that set the makeup, matted the t-zone, worked as a base for powder blushers and eyeshadows but otherwise didn't change the look of the foundation. Souffle Eclat just didn't work that way for me. Maybe it's because I have too many fine lines in my face or maybe it's because I need to much sunscreen and moisturizer underneath it, but for me this powder could never be a daily work horse. If it came in a color that corresponded with my skin tone I might buy it for big nights out, but as it is, I would have to powder neck and shoulders (and arms, if they were visible) too, and that's simply too much trouble.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you maybe tried guerlain meteorites perles just to compare them to this powder?


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 12, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Have you maybe tried guerlain meteorites perles just to compare them to this powder?


  Yes, I have and I far prefer the meteorites perles. I don't know how to explain it, but the meteorites gives me a basically - if not exactly matt complexion, then at least a semi matt with just a hint of shimmer where my face cathes the light. Souffle d'Eclat gives an overall light reflecting surface. Also the meteorites powder doesn't emphasize the lines in my face - on the contrary, it blurs them a bit.

  I wish I could be more enthusiastic about Souffle d'Eclat, but it isn't a good product for me. Maybe there's a "trick" to make it work that I haven't found yet...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you , you have been very helpful.


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 12, 2014)

I need a pep talk about keeping the Volupte Shine lipstick in Rose Asarine. I want to but it's obviously kind of pricey. I'm thinking UD's Catfight is similar, but I'm not sure if the formula is comparable. My only issue with VS is that it stains my lips so that even in the morning I wake up with some color on my lips. It bleeds a little, too.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ysl is killing me here I'm loving the looks of these


  Nordstrom has this collection up for 10% off right now! I totally just bought the palette even though I don't need it/never tried any YSL product before!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Nordstrom has this collection up for 10% off right now! I totally just bought the palette even though I don't need it/never tried any YSL product before!


that palette is love u should try ysl lipstick and glosses omg I love them


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> that palette is love u should try ysl lipstick and glosses omg I love them


  They all look so amazing and the packaging is gorgeous but I already feel like I have a lipstick hoarding problem... Some day!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> They all look so amazing and the packaging is gorgeous but I already feel like I have a lipstick hoarding problem... Some day!


Lol we all do I know I do.enjoy your palette and let us know have u like it


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Lol we all do I know I do.enjoy your palette and let us know have u like it


  Haha, that's how I know I've come to the right place! I actually just signed up last night but totally lurked for ages. I'll definitely update this thread when my package arrives! And maybe I'll get _one_ lipstick...


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Haha, that's how I know I've come to the right place! I actually just signed up last night but totally lurked for ages. I'll definitely update this thread when my package arrives! And maybe I'll get _one_ lipstick...


Welcome


----------



## kimibos (Apr 12, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ysl is killing me here I'm loving the looks of these


  The quad looks Gorgeous, too bad i cant afford YSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 going back to the mac threads NOW


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

kimibos said:


> The quad looks Gorgeous, too bad i cant afford YSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It totally reminds of the new LE LORAC Summer palette at Ulta called afterGLO. That one is only $24 and there's still the 20% off coupon (expires today).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Nordstrom has this collection up for 10% off right now! I totally just bought the palette even though I don't need it/never tried any YSL product before!






Jaymuhlee!  Enjoy your YSL palette!!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Jaymuhlee!  Enjoy your YSL palette!!!!


  Thank you! And thank god for gift cards!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thank you! And thank god for gift cards!








....and thank God for givers of gift cards


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Nordstrom has this collection up for 10% off right now! I totally just bought the palette even though I don't need it/never tried any YSL product before!


  maaaaaan that 10% off totally tempts me to grab Rosarine lippie


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> maaaaaan that 10% off totally tempts me to grab Rosarine lippie


  It's really pretty and they happen to be the only ones on sale.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2014)

I put on the YSL Kiss and Blush in orange today but this time I actually put it on my cheeks and omg . So easy to blend and pigmented. The texture is amazing. Maybe next week I'll get my hands on that red. Loving it so much.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 14, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I put on the YSL Kiss and Blush in orange today but this time I actually put it on my cheeks and omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't tempt me.  It looks fabulous on Medgal.  But I don't see how I can justify another orange lip.  It is a really different formula though.  BTW Love your new avatar Shontay!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Don't tempt me.  It looks fabulous on Medgal.  But I don't see how I can justify another orange lip.  It is a really different formula though.  BTW Love your new avatar Shontay!


  Thanks! Lady, you need it. I know I'm an enabler, but I have a million orange lip colors and I love this one. Plus, how can you beat the fact that you can use it on your lips and cheeks? How quick and easy is that? Besides, they have other colors.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

My palette just arrived at my husband's work (safest place for packages to arrive) and he opened it and even unboxed the palette! I'm trying not to panic.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 16, 2014)

I picked up a few things at the YSL counter today.  

  -Summer palette - I hadn't even considered this but liked it in person.
  -Glossy Stains in Guitly Coral #111 and Dangerous Pink #112
  -Kiss & Blush #10 Nude Insolent

  I picked these up at Bloomies so I guess Nordstrom exclusive on the Kiss & Blush is over.  The SA tried #10 on me and it looked much nicer than in the bottle.  I will get the orange one next time.  I guess this might just be the thing I get a little at a time just like I did the Rebel Nudes Glossy Stains.  I loved all of them and told myself I would get one a month.  It didn't quite work out that way as I didn't get one for months at a time and then picked up 3 at the Sephora sale.  Anyway, I asked the SA if this was like the Rebel Nudes or the old formula and she said no it is the old formula.  Well, I see on the box that it does say Rebel Nudes so she is wrong.  Maybe this is why I went for it.  I seem to like Rebel Nudes better than the regular ones.  I like the color selection better and the color change effect.  These didn't seem to do the color change effect that the Rebel Nudes did but I didn't really test them out so we'll see.  


  So my Kiss & Blush purchase plans in order:
  -orange
  -coral
  -nude
  -may be a pink or red


  I've been buying quite a lot from YSL lately.  I bought 2 of the Volupte glosses and plan to buy a few more.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I've fallen in love with YSL hence my aviator and today I picked up the Aqua liner & Éclat concealer pen.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah I've fallen in love with YSL hence my aviator and today I picked up the Aqua liner & Éclat concealer pen.


  I still keep waffling on the concealer pen.  I think I need someone to show me how to use it.  Maybe at the next Nordstrom event.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2014)

touche eclat? first people need to stop selling it as a concealer because it is not. it is illuminator. i use it over concealer in inner and outer corner of the eyes where I have most of the darkness


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> touche eclat? first people need to stop selling it as a concealer because it is not. it is illuminator. i use it over concealer in inner and outer corner of the eyes where I have most of the darkness


  Right that is what I thought too.  But I think I need someone to demonstrate on me.  But here's the thing, when I was in Sephora recently, I saw some info near the display that said to get one that matched your skin color for concealer and get a lighter one for highlighting hence the confusion.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw very nice video on application and I forgot where... I just make couple of lines on both outer and inner corner like kitty whiskers and then I blend it out. It does make huge difference. I use a shade that's pinkish because that neutralizes darkness the best . It also evens out my concealer and prevents settling in my fine lines. .i do not use it on my face only around eyes. But this is nice example :





  color wise i can't really help you but i agree it should be slightly lighter than your concealer - foundation


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't believe the kiss and blush was already at my counter. I gave #3 swatch to feel the texture. It is special, like a satin mousse, neither wet nor creamy and thick. Not sure if my lips will like them, but as a blush I think it will work for me.   I don't use the eclat touche as concealer because it can't cover my dark circles. I have seen ysl recommending it for highlighting and shading.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 17, 2014)

The éclat concealer pen works as a concealer for me, I don't have extreme darkness so it works just fine concealing under my eyes and making that area brighter. I don't use it on my facial contours as a highlighter which is why I don't regard it as such, some use it for that purpose however I do not. I use it to conceal my under eyes only, others mileage may vary.

  Icecarmelatte its best to get someone to match you because you will not get the intended effect if you pick the wrong shade, it also depends on how you want to utilize it. Do you want the effect of concealing, highlighting, or both... there is not a one size fit all for its purpose.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You look so beautiful!  I love this color and noticed its' name, 'Prune on Fire'.  I'm hoping the YSL Kiss & Blush that I ordered, 'Prune Impertinente' # 11 is similar to POF.


  Medgal! Did you ever get the Prune Kiss & Blush?  How do you like it?  That one was not on my radar until I googled Kiss and Blush and this blog post popped up.  Looks really nice on the blogger.  

  http://ifmakeupcouldtalk.com/lipstick/ysl-11-prune-impertinente-baby-doll-kiss-and-blush-review-photos-and-comparisons/


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 19, 2014)

Does the kiss and blush last as long as the glossy stains? Thinking of trying one out.


----------



## baxterina (Apr 21, 2014)

Rouge Pablo - part of Spring 2014 collection


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 21, 2014)

Returned my palette today. I'm not sure if mine was a dud or what but two of the blues were way too dry for the money. This was my first YSL purchase and I just expected more. Maybe my hopes were too high? Thank goodness for Nordstrom's great return policy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up a few things at the YSL counter today.
> 
> -Summer palette - I hadn't even considered this but liked it in person.
> -Glossy Stains in Guitly Coral #111 and Dangerous Pink #112
> ...


  Great haul!!!! The red & fuchsia K & Bs are really pretty.  I would love to have a nude in this formula too.  Yes the Nordies exclusive is over.  Sephora even has them now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Medgal! Did you ever get the Prune Kiss & Blush?  How do you like it?  That one was not on my radar until I googled Kiss and Blush and this blog post popped up.  Looks really nice on the blogger.
> 
> http://ifmakeupcouldtalk.com/lipstick/ysl-11-prune-impertinente-baby-doll-kiss-and-blush-review-photos-and-comparisons/


    Yes & Yes...it's darker than it appears just looking at the bottle & that's what I had hoped for---love it!


----------



## Mariamshah (Apr 23, 2014)

Can u please post a swatch of the glossy stain 112 dangerous pink in comparison with maybe 194 fuchsia tomboy or 109 fuchsia fugitive. I have both and I don't whether to get it or not.i have to decide fast as I am in Australia buying from Neiman Marcus online and getting it shipped with a inch of other items using a ail forwarding service. Can't find the swatch else where.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone remember I posted a few days ago about Saks exclusive glossy stains.  Some spicy collection?  Well, I saw them in store.  They were paired with those spicy collection nail polishes from a while back.  The mustard color and orangey and gold flakes ones.  The #s are 35, 37 and 39.  I swatched all 3 on my hand and liked all 3.  I let the MA put 35 on me.  It looked coral on my hand and my lips.  I leave the store and its pink!  Also it's called Pink Radiance.  The color is nice but what happened?  I think the lighting may be warped in that store.  Anyway, #37 -looked like an orangey red and 39 looked purple.  I don't have the names of those but I will probably end up getting them.  I wish I could find swatches though.

  The SA also recommended the Kiss & Blush.  I told her I had one and she didn't believe me until another SA said they were available elsewhere.  Why doesn't anyone ever believe me?  Anyway, I told her what color I had and she said I needed a brighter color on my lips.  She said 10 was ok for the cheeks.  I don't get why they are pushing the different colors.  I thought that was the selling point.  You can use one color for both.  But the promos show different colors on cheeks and lips.  Anyway, she recommended 2 a pink and another pink color whose # I can't recall.  I was surprised at this rec so I will check it out next time.

  Edit - Oh I also bought Touche Eclat.  I found an old note in my phone telling me I was a 5 but when I went to Sephora 5.5 seemed better.  I asked the MA to pick one for me and she picked 5 too.  I'll try it out and see how it goes.

  Also picked up another Volupte gloss in #2 (forgot the name) It's a light brown color. Really pretty.  The MA recommended the gold gloss top coat which I liked but I have gobs of gold glosses and needed to cool it for the day.  But I did like the texture of the gloss.  It would work better for layering than my other gold glosses.


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 24, 2014)

The new couture eye shadow palettes are on the Saks website. Not enough reviews and swatches for me bite just yet...


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 24, 2014)

33 Rose Nellia is no longer on Nordies  anyone know where else I can find it at?


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 24, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> The new couture eye shadow palettes are on the Saks website. Not enough reviews and swatches for me bite just yet...


That's what I just came here to check. I picked up #2 - which just got here today, but I was just debating about another one and haven't seen any reviews or swatches yet.


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone remember I posted a few days ago about Saks exclusive glossy stains.  Some spicy collection?  Well, I saw them in store.  They were paired with those spicy collection nail polishes from a while back.  The mustard color and orangey and gold flakes ones.  The #s are 35, 37 and 39.  I swatched all 3 on my hand and liked all 3.  I let the MA put 35 on me.  It looked coral on my hand and my lips.  I leave the store and its pink!  Also it's called Pink Radiance.  The color is nice but what happened?  I think the lighting may be warped in that store.  Anyway, #37 -looked like an orangey red and 39 looked purple.  I don't have the names of those but I will probably end up getting them.  I wish I could find swatches though.
> 
> The SA also recommended the Kiss & Blush.  I told her I had one and she didn't believe me until another SA said they were available elsewhere.  Why doesn't anyone ever believe me?  Anyway, I told her what color I had and she said I needed a brighter color on my lips.  She said 10 was ok for the cheeks.  I don't get why they are pushing the different colors.  I thought that was the selling point.  You can use one color for both.  But the promos show different colors on cheeks and lips.  Anyway, she recommended 2 a pink and another pink color whose # I can't recall.  I was surprised at this rec so I will check it out next time.
> 
> ...


The Spicy Collection (at least the nail polishes) consists of six or seven nail polishes (depending on which reviews you read). Of course, the three I was interested in, weren't released here, sigh. The mustard one, Safran Sultan, is like an exact match to RBL's Footpath. Sara did a review of most of them a while ago:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-41.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone remember I posted a few days ago about Saks exclusive glossy stains.  *Some spicy collection?*  Well, I saw them in store.  They were paired with those spicy collection nail polishes from a while back.  The mustard color and orangey and gold flakes ones.  The #s are 35, 37 and 39.  I swatched all 3 on my hand and liked all 3.  I let the MA put 35 on me.  It looked coral on my hand and my lips.  I leave the store and its pink!  Also it's called Pink Radiance.  The color is nice but what happened?  I think the lighting may be warped in that store.  Anyway, #37 -looked like an orangey red and 39 looked purple.  I don't have the names of those but I will probably end up getting them.  I wish I could find swatches though.
> 
> The SA also recommended the Kiss & Blush.  I told her I had one and she didn't believe me until another SA said they were available elsewhere.  Why doesn't anyone ever believe me?  Anyway, I told her what color I had and she said I needed a brighter color on my lips.  She said 10 was ok for the cheeks.  *I don't get why they are pushing the different colors.*  I thought that was the selling point.  You can use one color for both.  But the promos show different colors on cheeks and lips.  Anyway, she recommended 2 a pink and another pink color whose # I can't recall.  I was surprised at this rec so I will check it out next time.
> 
> ...


    I saw the NPs in the Spicy collex previously, but they don't seem to be online any longer.  I hope they resurface because I was interested in a few. 

  Cause they're sales reps?






 Let us know how you like Touche Eclat in #5.  Why did you prefer the 5.5 over it?

  # 2 is Saharienne---very pretty.  I'm considering the gold one to hopefully compliment a nice bronzed look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> That's what I just came here to check. I picked up #2 - which just got here today, but I was just debating about another one and haven't seen any reviews or swatches yet.


   # 2 is beautiful----hope you love it.   I was eyeing #s 7 & 9, but I need eyeshadow like I need a hole in the head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So hard to resist!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> 33 Rose Nellia is no longer on Nordies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   PM'd You


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I saw the NPs in the Spicy collex previously, but they don't seem to be online any longer.  I hope they resurface because I was interested in a few.
> 
> Cause they're sales reps?
> 
> ...


  They had the polishes on display with the Glossy Stains so I guess you can find them in store.  I know purchasing online is much more convenient.  The #2 gloss is great.  I've worn it 2 days in a row already.  It is a go with everything color for me.

  Touche #5 I just got it because 2 different Makeup Artist recommended it for me.  I probably should have questioned them about it but I just went with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> They had the polishes on display with the Glossy Stains so I guess you can find them in store.  I know purchasing online is much more convenient.  *The #2 gloss is great.* *I've worn it 2 days in a row already.  It is a go with everything color for me.*
> 
> Touche #5 I just got it because 2 different Makeup Artist recommended it for me.  I probably should have questioned them about it but I just went with it.


  Oh that's good to hear because I keep thinking about the gold, #1---time to just bite the bullet


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I put on the YSL Kiss and Blush in orange today but this time I actually put it on my cheeks and omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I totally missed this post Shontay!  That's awesome & I'm sure it looked so pretty on you.  Have you gotten the red one yet?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the red one too!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 28, 2014)

delete


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm thinking about getting the red one too!


    Oh get it---it's SO BEAUTIFUL----gorgeous color plus amazing formula = heaven!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I totally missed this post Shontay!  That's awesome & I'm sure it looked so pretty on you.  Have you gotten the red one yet?[/COLOR]


  No, not yet. Probably won't get it for a few more weeks because my shopping list is constantly growing.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Kiss & Blush are online but I want to see them in person, *12 shades *here from the nude one to the red one, it looks very promising !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> No, not yet. Probably won't get it for a few more weeks because my shopping list is constantly growing.


 





I would have gotten more by now but I'm currently trying the Dior Fluid Sticks.  My first one arrived today but I won't get to play w/it until tomorrow.  I like the packaging and the pigmentation appears off the charts.  Of course I'm starting w/an orange one, Artifice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> The Kiss & Blush are online but I want to see them in person, *12 shades *here from the nude one to the red one, it looks very promising !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:lol: I would have gotten more by now but I'm currently trying the Dior Fluid Sticks.  My first one arrived today but I won't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]get to play w/it until tomorrow.  I like the packaging and the pigmentation appears off the charts.  Of course I'm starting w/an orange [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]one, Artifice.[/COLOR]


  I thought I was going to buy a few but I saw them today and passed. There was one gorgeous orange though. Probably the one you mentioned but the tubes only had numbers on them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I thought I was going to buy a few but I saw them today and passed. *There was one gorgeous orange though. Probably the one you mentioned but the tubes only had numbers on them.*


    Artifice is # 639.  I'll swatch it & put a pic here tomorrow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have 4 so far:
> *  Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) 01
> *Orange Fougueux *(Orange) 04
> *Rouge Libertine *(Red) 06
> ...


*Rose Frivole and Rose Libre *I think. Soft pinks in fact, the ones you have are beautiful as I said.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Rose Frivole and Rose Libre *I think. Soft pinks in fact, the ones you have are beautiful as I said.


    Rose Frivole is so pretty---it looks like a nice warm pink--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're both pretty irresistible!


----------



## Alexity (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought the summer nail polish and it is soooo beautiful! Allthough it is such a light colour it was really easy to apply and has a great, not to thick consistency. I applied two coats of Blue Celadon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Rose Frivole is so pretty---it looks like a nice warm pink--
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yes both look pretty but I'll pick up just one to try this new formula, all shades look so beautiful including the 4 you already own ! My hauls are just beginning, I cannot buy the Sephora Store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh wish I could !

  Have you heard of this : ( Givenchy mini prismes, exclusive to Sephora  ) ? it looks great.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I bought the summer nail polish and it is soooo beautiful! Allthough it is such a light colour it was really easy to apply and has a great, not to thick consistency. I applied two coats of Blue Celadon.


*Gorgeous blue  *! Have you considered purchasing Bleu Cyclades it looks stunning too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 29, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I bought the summer nail polish and it is soooo beautiful! Allthough it is such a light colour it was really easy to apply and has a great, not to thick consistency. I applied two coats of Blue Celadon.


I love this color adding to list


----------



## Alexity (Apr 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Gorgeous blue  *! Have you considered purchasing Bleu Cyclades it looks stunning too. :flower:


  No, I won't. It looks nice, but I don't like darker blue shades on my nails and I already have some, that I don't use.


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Gorgeous blue  *! Have you considered purchasing Bleu Cyclades it looks stunning too.


I did a review of both Bleu Celadon and Bleu Cyclades about a week ago. They are both must haves, though Bleu Celadon is my favorite. They're both gorgeous and go on absolutely flawlessly.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I did a review of both Bleu Celadon and Bleu Cyclades about a week ago. They are both must haves, though Bleu Celadon is my favorite. They're both gorgeous and go on absolutely flawlessly.


I agree, both are must-haves. The YSL formula is so good, I will purchase both  !


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I agree, both are must-haves. The YSL formula is so good, I will purchase both  !


Couldn't agree more. YSL's La Laque Couture formula has become my favorite. It almost applies itself. I think it's even better than Chanel and Dior. It's just that good.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I bought the summer nail polish and it is soooo beautiful! Allthough it is such a light colour it was really easy to apply and has a great, not to thick consistency. I applied two coats of Blue Celadon.


   Thanks for sharing this gorgeous swatch.  I got both Celadon & Cyclades and know that my short nails can't possibly display these colors as well as your beautiful nails
  are displaying Celadon here.  Just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes both look pretty but I'll pick up just one to try this new formula, all shades look so beautiful including the 4 you already own ! My hauls are just beginning, I cannot buy the Sephora Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the colors!  I need to get control of my stash again.  For now I'll just be content w/looking at those beauties!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Couldn't agree more. YSL's La Laque Couture formula has become my favorite. It almost applies itself. I think it's even better than Chanel and Dior. It's just that good.


  I recently wore my Rose Baby Doll NP---I had forgotten how much *I love YSL's formula* but I still prefer Dior's brush.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree:  [COLOR=0000FF]if you like the colors....I happen to love them, hence my swift purchase[/COLOR]:haha:      [COLOR=0000FF]I recently wore my Rose Baby Doll NP---I had forgotten how much *I love YSL's formula* but I still prefer Dior's  brush.[/COLOR]








  Medgal you couldn ´ t have made better choice ! Both are truly gorgeous


----------



## IHughes (Apr 29, 2014)

I just purchased shade 2 and 7 of the Kiss and Blush as they had them reduced at 19.7 pounds. So excited to see what they're like!!  They were 40% off here in a Spanish website and I couldn't resist the offer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> They were 40% off here in a Spanish website and I couldn't resist the offer!


  I hope you love them!  You picked two really beautiful colors. Please come back & let us know what you think!


----------



## Alexity (Apr 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for sharing this gorgeous swatch.  I got both Celadon & Cyclades and know that my short nails can't possibly display these colors as well as your beautiful nails
> are displaying Celadon here.  Just BEAUTIFUL!


  Thank you, Medgal! I love the colour so much!


----------



## LiliV (Apr 30, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> Couldn't agree more. YSL's La Laque Couture formula has become my favorite. It almost applies itself. I think it's even better than Chanel and Dior. It's just that good.


  I love their polishes too, the formula is great, applies easily and actually lasts which a lot of high end polishes don't do on me esp with Seche Vite.  I don't know what it is but Chanel, Butter London and Dior don't like it and I have to use a base coat if I want to even see 2/3 days out of one of those polishes.  YSL has no problem!


----------



## Pippilotta (May 1, 2014)

I think YSL make the best nail polishes in the world, and I don't understand why they don't get more attention. I also love the formula of Chanel, but to be honest, I think YSL is a lot better. I wish they had more colors.

  I haven't yet tried the new gel formula from Dior. I hope it's better than their old one which I couldn't work with at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> *I think YSL make the best nail polishes in the world, and I don't understand why they don't get more attention*. I also love the formula of Chanel, but to be honest, I think YSL is a lot better. I wish they had more colors.
> 
> I haven't yet tried the new gel formula from Dior. I hope it's better than their old one which I couldn't work with at all.


    I find that surprising too.  YSL has had some really unique & beautiful shades too.  Unfortunately, I don't have consistent success w/any of the NP brands & formulas. 
   For me, they've all been somewhat hit or miss.  I recently purchased a few of the Dior gels but I've not yet worn them.  I was a bit hesitant because I struck out w/the Dior 
   Gel top coat.

   Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## Pippilotta (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I find that surprising too.  YSL has had some really unique & beautiful shades too.  Unfortunately, I don't have consistent success w/any of the NP brands & formulas.
> For me, they've all been somewhat hit or miss.  I recently purchased a few of the Dior gels but I've not yet worn them.  I was a bit hesitant because I struck out w/the Dior
> Gel top coat.
> 
> Here's hoping for the best!


  Please, report how you find the new Dior np's! I like some of the colors, but I do hesitate a bit...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Please, report how you find the new Dior np's! I like some of the colors, but I do hesitate a bit...


   Will do!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Will do![/COLOR]:bouquet:


  The Dior formula is really very good, I have Pandore on my toes ( with top coat ) it will wear 5-7 days without any chipping even minor, I am not  wearing sandals at the moment the weather here is bad, but it does not have any impact on the np, it wears very long. The Chanel formula is not very good compared to the Dior one. Go ahead  I think the formula will work on you. I exfoliate my feet once or twice a week, insisting on nails I am under lithium carbonate which is a poison for nails, hair and skin btw, and I have à few fav brands ( Long wearing, good formula and texture ) : Dior, Essie, Zoya, Nars, YSL, OPI, NCLA, DL and Guerlain too. Chanel, China Glaze or Bourjois no Thanks, Estée Lauder well it dépends. I tried Formula X I love the formula, I have one np and the top coat which is good ! I do love my Chanel ones but they wear 1 day on my hands and 4 days on my toes with minor chipping. Dior is the best ever really ( the gel formula ), it is very easy to apply and to remove which is not the case with Essie so good but somewhat difficult to remove I think . This is it


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> The Dior formula is really very good, I have Pandore on my toes ( with top coat ) it will wear 5-7 days without any chipping even minor, I am not wearing sandals at the moment the weather here is bad, but it does not have any impact on the np, it wears very long. The Chanel formula is not very good compared to the Dior one. Go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I've had Dior Sunnies #448 (tropical orange) on my toes for 3 weeks now---it still looks perfect.  This same polish would last on my fingernails for 1-3 days, only because 
  of the way that I use my hands.  I'm eager to try the gel formula.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've had Dior Sunnies #448 (tropical orange) on my toes for 3 weeks now---it still looks perfect.  This same polish would last on my fingernails for 1-3 days, only because
> of the way that I use my hands.  I'm eager to try the gel formula.


  lol Medgal.. too much ordering online.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ruins manis.. ha.

  and yes, Dior has great polishes!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol Medgal.. too much ordering online..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Oh I'm howling because I totally believe it contributes greatly to my tip-wear & chipping.  
                      Rarely happens when I'm sitting quietly reading a book.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

Ha, ha Her Greyness is right ! )) Now we know where the chipping comes from lol ! Funny !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ha, ha Her Greyness is right !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Exactly---can't blame the NP formula for that!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Exactly---can't blame the NP formula for that!








  But* I can blame myself for hauling*, I ended up with YSL Kiss and Blush " Pink Hédoniste " a soft peach pink, love it ! I purchased les Beiges bronzing powder, Dior np Sailor and a Sephora palette ( it looks like a neon pink Ipad, great ), today was a bad day for my wallet, MAC this very morning and Sephora this very afternoon. And no you can't blame the NP formula for that, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

Here are swatches ( Pink Hédoniste, soft peach pink ). All 12 shades are gorgeous it is hard to pick up just one  but I did pick up just one today


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Wow---what a beautiful pink!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> But* I can blame myself for hauling*, I ended up with YSL Kiss and Blush " Pink Hédoniste " a soft peach pink, love it ! I purchased les Beiges bronzing powder, Dior np Sailor and a Sephora palette ( it looks like a neon pink Ipad, great ), today was a bad day for my wallet, MAC this very morning and Sephora this very afternoon. And no you can't blame the NP formula for that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well here's a thud for you missy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*AWESOME haul!!! *




  I got Sailor too because it was the most unique of the three but I also ended up getting Captain & Yacht 
 because the 3 just looked cute together.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you  I initially thought of other pink shades but this peachy one seemed perfect in fact. The 12 are worth the splurge, I love the texture which is so buildable and soft, a great YSL product and as you have 4 well, I don ´ want to enable you but )) lol I would recommand all !


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

I confess I bought this one a few days ago.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  don't tell the peeps at low buy pls


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I confess I bought this one a few days ago.. lol:cheer:   LOL Her Greyness, I will keep it secret  it is à lovely shade .   don't tell the peeps at low buy pls


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I confess I bought this one a few days ago.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   How do you like it HG???  Oh---and our little secret
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure it looks good on you!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2014)

YSL " Bleus Lumière" summer 2014 palette.

  Gorgeous really ( sorry my swatches are not very good but the palette IS ! )

  Medgal : I know you alrealdy have the 2 np  , but have you considered this palette ?

  A must-have in my opinion, so pigmented !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How do you like it HG???  Oh---and our little secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you put od did you put lol  other ones in your cart ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 Kiss and Blush well, I don't know they are all so pretty. But all  permanent I think ? I'll wait a bit, I have Pink Hédoniste as you know, a very go-to shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> YSL " Bleus Lumière" summer 2014 palette.
> 
> Gorgeous really ( sorry my swatches are not very good but the palette IS ! )
> 
> ...






I just got mine yesterday.  I hesitated but was drawn to the colors and the fact that I have nothing else like this in my stash.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Have you put od did you put lol  other ones in your cart ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes---beautiful shade Dominique.  I don't know if they're perm or not---I hope so.  I have my eyes on at least 2 more.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2014)

Glad you have the palette, it is so great for summer and pigments are very good.  YSL collection is awesome ! The Chanel ones comes in June, To me it is dull compared to the others ( YSL ! ) the np look pretty though but I am far more impressed by the YSL or the Dior ones !


----------



## baxterina (May 7, 2014)

Rosy Blush from Spring collection


----------



## baxterina (May 7, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I bought the summer nail polish and it is soooo beautiful! Allthough it is such a light colour it was really easy to apply and has a great, not to thick consistency. I applied two coats of Blue Celadon.


  So pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (May 7, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Rosy Blush from Spring collection


stunning have u tried it yet?are u liking it I was thinking about this one but was worried it would not show up on me


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Glad you have the palette, it is so* great for summer and pigments are very good. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm so looking forward to getting into this palette and hopefully creating a few fun looks.  It's just so unique.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Rosy Blush from Spring collection


   That's really pretty too.  What's the pigmentation like?  Just from this photo it looks like it might be a soft pink?


----------



## mysteereous (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> baxterina said:
> 
> 
> > Rosy Blush from Spring collection
> ...


  I'm not @baxterina, but I do own this (literally bought this just for the packaging... swoon). I haven't found a MAC foundation that fits, but I'm in between NC45 and NC50 (very warm undertones). This swatches ashy on my hand, but surprisingly, I was able to wear it as a highlighter. It came out nice (subtle and not ashy). Unfortunately, I can't remember which blush I used with it. I haven't tried it alone as a blush just because I assumed it wouldn't work that way on me. If I remember to try it, I'll report back.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> I'm not @baxterina, but I do own this (literally bought this just for the packaging... swoon). I haven't found a MAC foundation that fits, but I'm in between NC45 and NC50 (very warm undertones). This swatches ashy on my hand, but surprisingly, I was able to wear it as a highlighter. It came out nice (subtle and not ashy). Unfortunately, I can't remember which blush I used with it. I haven't tried it alone as a blush just because I assumed it wouldn't work that way on me. If I remember to try it, I'll report back.






Well hello there Mysteereous!  Thanks so much for your input.  That's _awesome_ that you were able to use the product as a highlighter.


----------



## baxterina (May 7, 2014)

Today I'm gonna do some swatches for you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Rosy Blush from Spring collection


Such a delicate blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It never launched here though. Do you use it as a highlighter or as a blush, both ?


----------



## baxterina (May 8, 2014)

Time for review
  Today I'm wearing it for the first time.
  It's buildable that's for sure.
  Depends on the part (pink or peach) it can work as pink, very girly blush.
  Or it can also work as highlighter.
  Today I wasn't very brave with it so on my face it's more as highlighter.
  But swatches shows it's really pink, glowy blush.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2014)

Gorgeous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you very much ! What a lovely pink, it looks so pretty on you.


----------



## baxterina (May 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous ! :eyelove: Thank you very much ! What a lovely pink, it looks so pretty on you.


  Thanks


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 8, 2014)

gooooorgeous!!! I wanted to grab it but I knew it would merely be a highlight on me


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Time for review
> Today I'm wearing it for the first time.
> It's buildable that's for sure.
> Depends on the part (pink or peach) it can work as pink, very girly blush.
> ...


   So, so pretty---thanks for sharing.  Just lovely!!!


----------



## baxterina (May 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So, so pretty---thanks for sharing.  Just lovely!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's really pretty too.  What's the pigmentation like?  Just from this photo it looks like it might be a [quote name="Medgal07" url="/t/1


  Medgal sweet to see you here


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Medgal sweet to see you here


 Thank you so much Baxterina


----------



## mysteereous (May 8, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> I'm not @baxterina, but I do own this (literally bought this just for the packaging... swoon). I haven't found a MAC foundation that fits, but I'm in between NC45 and NC50 (very warm undertones). This swatches ashy on my hand, but surprisingly, I was able to wear it as a highlighter. It came out nice (subtle and not ashy). Unfortunately, I can't remember which blush I used with it. I haven't tried it alone as a blush just because I assumed it wouldn't work that way on me. If I remember to try it, I'll report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there Mysteereous!  Thanks so much for your input.  That's _awesome_ that you were able to use the product as a highlighter.


   Hi @Medgal07! You're welcome!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 8, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Time for review Today I'm wearing it for the first time. It's buildable that's for sure. Depends on the part (pink or peach) it can work as pink, very girly blush. Or it can also work as highlighter. Today I wasn't very brave with it so on my face it's more as highlighter. But swatches shows it's really pink, glowy blush.


Wow so beautiful thanks for review I loving it now I want want want lol


----------



## baxterina (May 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Wow so beautiful thanks for review I loving it now I want want want lol


  Thanks Today I wear it as blush - pink, glow and glamour


----------



## Rinstar (May 31, 2014)

Wow I want about four of the new 5 Colors e/s palettes!! Good thing they are perm!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 31, 2014)

Yes they do look nice but I'll only be getting 1, the one that looks the best on me. Can't wait for the release!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes they do look nice but I'll only be getting 1, the one that looks the best on me. Can't wait for the release!


  I saw one other one that I know will not leave my mind until it's in my possession.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I looked at them online yesterday and was smitten by 03---I couldn't resist the colors---nothing particularly unique about them, they just appeal to me,
> so I ordered it.
> 
> I saw one other one that I know will not leave my mind until it's in my possession.


  I like 3 a lot also. I want to get 1 for a nice smoky gray look. And the purple one too! So I guess that's only 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But I can take my time and get them 1 at a time. I also usually get a bunch of Sephora gift cards right about now from students who know I love makeup, so that'll help!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm eyeing #2 of the palettes, the swatches look amazing!

  I saw there's a new foundation coming out in fall, Le Teint Encre de Peau.







BEAUTY | Julie Merle - Art Direction


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> I like 3 a lot also. I want to get 1 for a nice smoky gray look. And the purple one too! So I guess that's only 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Some merchants have the palettes listed by name, & some by number.  I think you might be referring to # 8 which is very pretty. I wish they'd do both because it gets a tad 
   confusing, especially w/the palettes look slightly similar.  That's so awesome that you get GCs from your students---clearly they think a lot of you.  That's really very sweet.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you detective Naynadine!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm eyeing #2 of the palettes, the swatches look amazing!  I saw there's a new foundation coming out in fall, Le Teint Encre de Peau.
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] BEAUTY | Julie Merle - Art Direction


  Interesting!  I wonder if this will be the replacement for Teint Resist.  That was my holy grail until they discontinued it and I had to go to Givenchy (Teint Couture is great).  I've felt YSL has needed a foundation for us oily people ever since they discontinued Teint Resist, I'm wondering if this will be that!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Some merchants have the palettes listed by name, & some by number.  I think you might be referring to # 8 which is very pretty. I wish they'd do both because it gets a tad[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   confusing, especially w/the palettes look slightly similar.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]That's so awesome that you get GCs from your students---clearly they think a lot of you.  That's really very sweet.[/COLOR]


  The black and gray one I mean is #1 Tuxedo, it looks so pretty. And the purple is #5. And yes, I love that my students know my love of makeup and appreciate me so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> The black and gray one I mean is #1 Tuxedo, it looks so pretty. And the purple is #5. And yes, I love that my students know my love of makeup and appreciate me so much!


  Oh yes, the gray is GORGEOUS.  I like the purple one too---maybe a little too much



 Teachers are unsung heroes IMO!!!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh yes, the gray is GORGEOUS.  I like the purple one too---maybe a little too much[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Teachers are unsung heroes IMO!!![/COLOR]


  Well I am a dance teacher, so I can't take credit for molding their minds haha, maybe improving their coordination a bit. I don't know how school teachers do it, they have the patience of angels for sure!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm liking #3 a lot after seeing swatches, this weekend I'll go check them out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Well I am a dance teacher, so I can't take credit for molding their minds haha, maybe improving their coordination a bit. I don't know how school teachers do it, they have the patience of angels for sure!


   Are you kidding me.  Dance is important ---shall we talk discipline & following direction and working with others in addition to coordination?  I could go on on.  Don't minimize
  the good that you do.  It's meaningful.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Are you kidding me.  Dance is important ---shall we talk discipline & following direction and working with others in addition to coordination?  I could go on on.  Don't minimize[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  the good that you do.  It's meaningful.[/COLOR]   :bouquet:


  Awww thanks! We're getting ready for our end of the year recital right now and it's great to see how much the kids have improved over the year!  





Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm liking #3 a lot after seeing swatches, this weekend I'll go check them out.


  Let us know what you think after you see them in person!


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's a look at the Fall collection!  http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a look at the Fall collection!  http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


  Oh Lordy, I like the e/s palette and the Gloss Voluptes. I love those darn glosses, I have 3 and want a ton more.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow can't wait im loving the nude ls thanks for posting


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


  Everything looks really nice, especially the palette, but I don't think I need any of it. I will most likely buy the Fauves palette.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


  I like the 2 lipsticks!  The blue nail polish is pretty too but I have a really similar color from OPI


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


   So pretty!  Thanks for sharing Katred.

 I ordered e/s Palette #3 and it arrived today.  It's just gorgeous.


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty!  Thanks for sharing Katred.
> 
> I ordered e/s Palette #3 and it arrived today.  It's just gorgeous.


  I was ogling that one yesterday! I finally got to see the palettes in person. I didn't buy, though, because there's apparently an event next week where they're offering 10% off on all purchases. That's 10% fewer tears for my wallet!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I know! I love the formula, despite the scent, which really doesn't agree with me. Do you have a favourite so far?
> 
> 
> I was ogling that one yesterday! I finally got to see the palettes in person. I didn't buy, though, because there's apparently an event next week where they're offering 10% off on all purchases. *That's 10% fewer tears for my wallet!*


   LOL!!!  I settled for 6% via Ebates.  Maybe I should decide on the next one quick so I'll be ready for next week


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2014)

For those who are interested or who find more information/ swatches, I've created a separate thread for the Fall Collection. I hope we do actually see some swatches. I find that YSL seasonal collections can get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## lkillie (Jun 6, 2014)

Can anyone compare Rouge Volupte #1 Nude Beige to Pur Couture #10 Beige Tribute?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

katred said:


> For those who are interested or who find more information/ swatches, I've created a separate thread for the Fall Collection. I hope we do actually see some swatches. I find that YSL seasonal collections can get lost in the shuffle.


 Thanks Katred.   BTW, the 10% off sale has started at Nordstrom and their are exclusions. I took a look last night 
  and most of the items marked down are Bobbi Brown, Estée Lauder, Clinique and a few others.  Perhaps they'll 
  include more brands, but YSL was not among the sale items at this time.

*  ETA:  UPDATE - Just checked and tons more items added to 10 % off sale including the YSL 5 Color  *
*  Couture Palettes are included.  Your wallet & one will be very happy!!!*


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So pretty!  Thanks for sharing Katred.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered e/s Palette #3 and it arrived today.  It's just gorgeous.[/COLOR]


  Oooh gorgeous! What lip gloss is that? Looks very pretty!  





katred said:


> I know! I love the formula, despite the scent, which really doesn't agree with me. Do you have a favourite so far?   I was ogling that one yesterday! I finally got to see the palettes in person. I didn't buy, though, because there's apparently an event next week where they're offering 10% off on all purchases. That's 10% fewer tears for my wallet!


  My favorite is Corall Trapeze, it's the perfect wash of flattering color for every day! I actually really like the scent of YSL lip products. I know a lot of people don't, but it reminds me of iced tea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> My favorite is Corall Trapeze, it's the perfect wash of flattering color for every day! I actually really like the scent of YSL lip products. I know a lot of people don't, but it reminds me of iced tea.






Rinstar.  The gloss is Estée Lauder's Crystal Baby.  Now I'll be checking the scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless they're 
    really strong and linger I'm not too bothered by them.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice haul! That palette... those lippies. I'm thinking that is going to be a nice look.    
 I ordered e/s Palette #3 and it arrived today.  It's just gorgeous.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 7, 2014)

katred said:


> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/ysl-fall-2014-leather-fetish.html?m=1


  Yeah... I think I NEED that eye palette. Thanks @katred


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Rinstar.  The gloss is Estée Lauder's Crystal Baby.  Now I'll be checking the scents. :haha:  Unless they're[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    really strong and linger I'm not [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]too bothered by them.[/COLOR]


  Ooh that might have to be my first EL gloss! It's so pretty, I've never tried their gloss before


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mysteereous* 


Nice haul! That palette... those lippies. I'm thinking that is going to be a nice look.




Thank you Mysteereous.  I didn't even realize the products were so coordinated until I took the photo
           because I hadn't purchased them with that in mind.  Happy accident I suppose.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Ooh that might have to be my first EL gloss! It's so pretty, I've never tried their gloss before


 Thanks Rinstar.  It's a first EL gloss for me too.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried yellow eyeliners?  These fall colors are so pretty.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah the pallets are 10% off and after seeing them, I decided on #9.


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's some swatches of the eight palettes that have been released thus far. The other three are coming, apparently, but no firm word on when (unless anyone has had news?)

  http://silverkis.com/2014/05/28/ysl-couture-palette-swatches/

  I'm having trouble picking out a first one... Fauve and Saharienne are ones I'd get a lot of use from, but I'm also drawn to Paris and even Love... And Afrique looks pretty... And of course the electric tones of Lumières Majorelle. I'm normally a purple freak, but I'm a little disappointed that all of the shades in Surrealiste seem to be shimmery and that all of the tones are more medium range (4 of the 5).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's some swatches of the eight palettes that have been released thus far. The other three are coming, apparently, but no firm word on when (unless anyone has had news?)
> 
> http://silverkis.com/2014/05/28/ysl-couture-palette-swatches/
> 
> I'm having trouble picking out a first one... Fauve and Saharienne are ones I'd get a lot of use from, but I'm also drawn to Paris and even Love... And Afrique looks pretty... And of course the electric tones of Lumières Majorelle. I'm normally a purple freak, but I'm a little disappointed that all of the shades in Surrealiste seem to be shimmery and that all of the tones are more medium range (4 of the 5).


  I couldn't get #9 out of my mind.  I kept going back and looking at it---it just really appealed to me---so I did it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's so gorgeous & I have nothing else like it, so it's 
   justified


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yeah the pallets are 10% off and after seeing them, I decided on #9.


  How do you like # 9?  It just seemed so unique to me


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Rinstar.  The gloss is Estée Lauder's Crystal Baby.  Now I'll be checking the scents. :haha:  Unless they're[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    really strong and linger I'm not [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]too bothered by them.[/COLOR]


  Lovely Estée Lauder set, YSL palette is very pretty ( all are stunning IMO ), les Beiges just great, I hope they are permanent I did not purchase the fluid as I always use my CC Cream. I have seen a DD Cream here ( I cannot remember the brand ) well lol and next EE, FF ? It is like the Naked 1,2,3 !


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How do you like # 9?  It just seemed so unique to me


  It was the first one to catch my eye and I felt that was a sign lol. I like that its unique since I have a tendency to stay in the neutral/safe zone.


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely Estée Lauder set, YSL palette is very pretty ( all are stunning IMO ), les Beiges just great, I hope they are permanent I did not purchase the fluid as I always use my CC Cream. I have seen a DD Cream here ( I cannot remember the brand ) well lol and next EE, FF ? It is like the Naked 1,2,3 !


  Coming soon... ZZ Top cream...


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Coming soon... ZZ Top cream...


  :lmao: I wonder what they will do after the alphabet is over. Start with 3 letters like license plates (BBB cream) or start with the Greek alphabets (beta beta cream)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Coming soon... ZZ Top cream...


  LOL ! Yes sounds good !


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> YSL " Bleus Lumière" summer 2014 palette.  Gorgeous really ( sorry my swatches are not very good but the palette IS ! )  Medgal : I know you alrealdy have the 2 np  , but have you considered this palette ?  A must-have in my opinion, so pigmented !


  Whoo!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's some swatches of the eight palettes that have been released thus far. The other three are coming, apparently, but no firm word on when (unless anyone has had news?)  http://silverkis.com/2014/05/28/ysl-couture-palette-swatches/  I'm having trouble picking out a first one... Fauve and Saharienne are ones I'd get a lot of use from, but I'm also drawn to Paris and even Love... And Afrique looks pretty... And of course the electric tones of Lumières Majorelle. I'm normally a purple freak, but I'm a little disappointed that all of the shades in Surrealiste seem to be shimmery and that all of the tones are more medium range (4 of the 5).


  Very nice!   I like No. 2, No. 3, No. 7 and No. 10 but I have similar shades...  http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/03/31/ysl-couture-palette-2014-how-to-apply/#axzz34j2CQlkt  http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/05/24/ysl-couture-palette-nr-9/  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-5-color-couture-palettes-june-2014


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Coming soon... ZZ Top cream...














  most likely


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2014)

New blushes?




VOGUE JAPAN @voguejapan | Websta


----------



## katred (Jun 16, 2014)

@sarabeautime's swatches of the new shadow palettes, for those (like me) who are still trying to pick a first indulgence...

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5.html

  I'm caught between being neutral and sensible and being colourful, shimmery and wild. Or in the middle, like with Parisienne...


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2014)

katred said:


> @sarabeautime's swatches of the new shadow palettes, for those (like me) who are still trying to pick a first indulgence...
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5.html
> 
> I'm caught between being neutral and sensible and being colourful, shimmery and wild. Or in the middle, like with Parisienne...


 
  Thank you, katred and Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Initially I was excited for the palettes but now not so much anymore....only Lumières Majorelle is still peaking my interest a bit but the glitter fall out
  of 2 of the eyeshadows is somehow a let-down.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> New blushes?
> 
> VOGUE JAPAN @voguejapan | Websta


  I'm already a big fan of their blushes, both powder and cream. No doubt I'll want to try these...


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 18, 2014)

Should have this beauty on Friday


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2014)

YSL f&f 20% off on orders of 75$+ FAMILY14


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> YSL f&f 20% off on orders of 75$+ FAMILY14


I got my email this morning I'm in trouble


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 20, 2014)

My YSL Swarvoski quint called "Dubai" arrived today! Here are some quick pics and swatches  Last swatches pic are shadows swatched over primer! Shade 3 is a gorgeous pink but it didn't want to show up properly in the 2nd photo.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 20, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> My YSL Swarvoski quint called "Dubai" arrived today! Here are some quick pics and swatches  Last swatches pic are shadows swatched over primer! Shade 3 is a gorgeous pink but it didn't want to show up properly in the 2nd photo.


  So pretty!


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally took the plunge! I bought my first (there will be more) YSL couture palette. I decided to go with Saharienne first, since it's the one I'll likely use the most. Next I'm aiming for one of the more colorful ones. It's sooooooooooo pretty!!! Can't wait to try this out on my face.   Of course, this would be the week I had a reaction to a new makeup remover, so I have to wait for that to clear up..,


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> My YSL Swarvoski quint called "Dubai" arrived today! Here are some quick pics and swatches  Last swatches pic are shadows swatched over primer! Shade 3 is a gorgeous pink but it didn't want to show up properly in the 2nd photo.


 BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2014)

Wore Saharienne for the first time. I'm beyond impressed. The colours seem to blend themselves. Perfect satiny smooth application. Now I have to pick a second. And a third.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 24, 2014)

katred said:


> Wore Saharienne for the first time. I'm beyond impressed. The colours seem to blend themselves. Perfect satiny smooth application. Now I have to pick a second. And a third.


  Did not need to hear this!! Haha, I'm going to order Tuxedo later this week.


----------



## katred (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are swatches of all eleven palettes from Natural N Chic Makeup:  http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.ca/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-5-color-couture.html?m=1  I notice that in Temptalia's swatch section, she has pics of Saharienne (#2) and Avant Garde (#8), so I expect those reviews will be up shortly.   I wore Saharienne again yesterday and was again thrilled at how easy it was to work with and how immaculately well it lasted.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2014)

katred said:


> Here are swatches of all eleven palettes from Natural N Chic Makeup:  http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.ca/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-5-color-couture.html?m=1  I notice that in Temptalia's swatch section, she has pics of Saharienne (#2) and Avant Garde (#8), so I expect those reviews will be up shortly.   I wore Saharienne again yesterday and was again thrilled at how easy it was to work with and how immaculately well it lasted.


   Thanks for the link!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Any info on the Rose Gold / Rose Glow (?) collection that's supposed to launch next month? I have just heard about it for the first time, didn't see pics either (other than the Touche Eclat). It sounds amazing, I think I need the TE and maybe the powder. Hopefully we'll get it in Germany.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 26, 2014)

sign me up for rose gold glow that sounds nice


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 26, 2014)

I found this about it http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2014/06/24/think-pink-ysl-beauty-rose-gold-touche-eclat

  If you don't get it, I can pick it up for you no problem.


----------



## meleftie (Jun 30, 2014)

Received my goodies from the F&F sale, of course I also did damage at Armani's.  ordered: VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - 12, COUTURE PALETTE in 3,4,7 (tempted to order another they are that amazing!!), SOUFFLE D'ECLAT (can't wait to try this!), ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE - 7, KISS AND BLUSH - 2 Rose Frivole (not sure about this yet) ... did anyone else order?  I believe the code is still good through today.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 30, 2014)

Great hauls both this and Armani!

  Let us know how do you like Souffle d'eclat


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> New blushes?
> 
> VOGUE JAPAN @voguejapan | Websta


thanks for posting those blushes are love


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Received my goodies from the F&F sale, of course I also did damage at Armani's.  ordered: VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - 12, COUTURE PALETTE in 3,4,7 (tempted to order another they are that amazing!!), SOUFFLE D'ECLAT (can't wait to try this!), ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE - 7, KISS AND BLUSH - 2 Rose Frivole (not sure about this yet) ... did anyone else order?  I believe the code is still good through today.


Omg I love your haul looks beautiful


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 30, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I found this about it http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2014/06/24/think-pink-ysl-beauty-rose-gold-touche-eclat





Naynadine said:


> Any info on the Rose Gold / Rose Glow (?) collection that's supposed to launch next month? I have just heard about it for the first time, didn't see pics either (other than the Touche Eclat). It sounds amazing, I think I need the TE and maybe the powder. Hopefully we'll get it in Germany.


  Gosh, that sounds lovely! The pink tube is so pretty. Touche Éclat is the only YSL product I use. I tried the Volume Effect Faux Cils mascara but some always transfers to the skin under my eyes in a few hours....  





meleftie said:


> Received my goodies from the F&F sale, of course I also did damage at Armani's.  ordered: VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - 12, COUTURE PALETTE in 3,4,7 (tempted to order another they are that amazing!!), SOUFFLE D'ECLAT (can't wait to try this!), ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE - 7, KISS AND BLUSH - 2 Rose Frivole (not sure about this yet) ... did anyone else order?  I believe the code is still good through today.


  Whoa, I think my heart just skipped a beat! What a gorgeous haul!


----------



## meleftie (Jun 30, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Whoa, I think my heart just skipped a beat! What a gorgeous haul!


  thank you - I've been wanting to try YSL lip products for a long time and finally took the plunge.  I'm on a BAN now .. (other then when I can find the fall couture palette .. lol )


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


>


  Wonderful Haul!  How long did shipping take?


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Received my goodies from the F&F sale, of course I also did damage at Armani's.  ordered: VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - 12, COUTURE PALETTE in 3,4,7 (tempted to order another they are that amazing!!), SOUFFLE D'ECLAT (can't wait to try this!), ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE - 7, KISS AND BLUSH - 2 Rose Frivole (not sure about this yet) ... did anyone else order?  I believe the code is still good through today.


  Nice! I especially like the palette on the left


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


>


  Woah! Insane! I love it! Great haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


>






Awesome haul Meleftie!!!!  I love all of your choices & hope you enjoy them immensely.  Is that your first Baby Doll K & B?  I LOVE them!  Let me know what you
      think of it.

   To answer your question, I did the lion-share of my damage when the YSL palettes were 10% off at Nordstrom, along with 6% Ebates return.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


> thank you - I've been wanting to try YSL lip products for a long time and finally took the plunge. I'm on a BAN now .. (other then when I can find the fall couture palette .. lol )


  What a great haul! I really like their Rouge Volupte Shines . Also I am really enjoying their Kiss and Blushes! I also have #1 and #12 K&B! Hope you enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


>


 
  Stunning haul


----------



## meleftie (Jul 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Great hauls both this and Armani!  Let us know how do you like Souffle d'eclat


  I will.  Wouldn't you know I forgot to use it this morning, reached for my Meteorites out of habit (and call me weird but love how they smell!!)  





allthingsglam said:


> Omg I love your haul looks beautiful


  thank you, i'm so banned for a long time!  





Icecaramellatte said:


> Wonderful Haul!  How long did shipping take?


  Thank You!   Very quick, was fedex, I believe 2 days (and I just chose the free option)  





awickedshape said:


> Nice! I especially like the palette on the left


  Thanks - thats my favorite I think also.  





alexisweaver said:


> Woah! Insane! I love it! Great haul!


  Thank you!!  





Medgal07 said:


> ompom:   [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome haul Meleftie!!!!  I love all of your choices & hope you enjoy them immensely.  Is that your first Baby Doll K & B?  I LOVE them!  Let me know what you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      think of it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   To answer your question, I did the lion-share of my damage when the YSL palettes were 10% off at Nordstrom, along with 6% Ebates return.[/COLOR]


  Yes this is my first BabyDoll K&B.  I always have trouble blending liquid blushes and not mucking up (have only used the Makeup Forever HD blushes).   I was pleased to also get 4% through eBates - love that site!   





USCgirlie said:


> What a great haul! I really like their Rouge Volupte Shines . Also I am really enjoying their Kiss and Blushes! I also have #1 and #12 K&B! Hope you enjoy all your goodies!


  Glad to hear that these are great products, I was especially nervous trying toe K&B $40 is a lot to spend on something I knew NOTHING about .... lol   





MACina said:


> Stunning haul :eyelove:


  thank you, I think my ban will be worth it


----------



## Monsy (Jul 1, 2014)

would love to hear your comparison with meteorites! they are my HG


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

meleftie said:


> thank you, I think my ban will be worth it


    Meleftie, try putting the liquid/cream blush on under your foundation.  It doesn't need to be precise because you're controlling the product that you're putting on top.
   This was the best tip I've ever received.  The blush looks like a natural flush when worn this way.  If by chance you apply too much foundation over the blush, you can 
   repair it by putting a small amount of powder blush in a similar color over it----how on earth would I know that?  Been there, done that until I really got the hang of doing it
   this way.  Now this is the only way that I apply my cream blushes.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> would love to hear your comparison with meteorites! they are my HG


  will use the souffle d'eclat tomorrow and give you a bit of a comparison.   I am beyond addicted to the meteorites so not sure I can give a fair comparison.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Meleftie, try putting the liquid/cream blush on under your foundation.  It doesn't need to be precise because you're controlling the product that you're putting on top.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   This was the best tip I've ever received.  The blush looks like a natural flush when worn this way.  If by chance you apply too much foundation over the blush, you can[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   repair it by putting a small amount of powder blush in a similar color over it----how on earth would I know that?  Been there, done that until I really got the hang of doing it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   this way.  Now this is the only way that I apply my cream blushes.[/COLOR]


  Thank you Medgal07 what a great tip - something that has never occured to me.   Maybe that's why I'm not big on the cremes, always look clownish.   I will try this tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Thank you Medgal07 what a great tip - something that has never occured to me. Maybe that's why I'm not big on the cremes, always look clownish. I will try this tomorrow!


   I can't wait to hear how it goes Meleftie!!!   



I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 1, 2014)

Count me in the #3 & #9 Quad club, I picked up #3 today!


----------



## kpreston8242 (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can still find the Rose Babydoll Glossy Stain? I'm afraid I missed it. =(


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Count me in the #3 & #9 Quad club, I picked up #3 today!


    Awesome Purple Popcorn.  Both are gorgeous right?  I'm thinking of maybe just one more but I can't seem to decide which.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 1, 2014)

I was actually trying to decided on another one too but none of the others spoke to me, however I would have probably got the purple/plum one if I didn't already have Tom Ford Orchid Haze quad which I love.

  So #3 & #9 will probably be it for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I was actually trying to decided on another one too but none of the others spoke to me, however I would have probably got the purple/plum one if I didn't already have Tom Ford Orchid Haze quad which I love.
> 
> So #3 & #9 will probably be it for me.


  Alright now Purple Popcorn-----this is just getting a little too freaky----I have TF Orchid Haze too!
   I think if I get another YSL palette it would be Parisienne #7 because I have a weakness for pink.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Alright now Purple Popcorn-----this is just getting a little too freaky----I have TF Orchid Haze too![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I think if I get another YSL palette it would be Parisienne #7 because I have a weakness for pink.[/COLOR]


  well if that is freaky I'll add to it - I also have TF Orchid haze and didn't get the other YSL palette because I thought it was too similar also!  I did buy the Parisienne #7 but haven't had a chance to swatch yet.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear how it goes Meleftie!!!   [/COLOR]:cheer:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm rooting for you![/COLOR]


  So I used this method and was shocked - first of all only needed about three dots of the Baby Doll and of course had a clown circle but then I left it, added foundation and then used same brush to blend out edges and lightly go over and the result was amazing.   Now I wish I'd ordered a coral version of these also.  Going to be my new favorite blush I predict!!


----------



## meleftie (Jul 2, 2014)

Monsy said:


> would love to hear your comparison with meteorites! they are my HG


  Ok so did the YSL on half my face and the meteorites on the other half.   Also did swatches of both on my hand.   I can't believe I'm saying this but the YSL has surpassed my beloved HG meteorites and is my new favorite!!!!    It seemed to softly blur things a bit more (even more so then the hourglass products do) and because it has the lightest touch of color helped I think also.  On my hand swatches the meteorites have more noticeable sparkle (which I've never detected on my face but guessing it IS there) .   Not sure how well this swatch shows it but the old lady lines on my hand are less harsh (still there just better) on the Souffle d'eclat side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at work I said to a co-worker I tried 2 different face products can you tell any differences (without saying what I'd done) and she picked the YSL side saying she didn't know what it was but liked that side of my face better.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds awesome thank you. What shade did you pick? I was thinking about number 2 (I am MAC NC15/20 very light with yellow undertones)


----------



## meleftie (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm about an NC40 and purchased shade 3.  I wavered between it and 4 but feared that would be too dark, and am glad I ordered the 3.  In the meteorites I really haven't ever been able to tell much of a color difference in their shades, I have lots of 3's though, whatever color those are.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Meleftie, try putting the liquid/cream blush on under your foundation.  It doesn't need to be precise because you're controlling the product that you're putting on top.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   This was the best tip I've ever received.  The blush looks like a natural flush when worn this way.  If by chance you apply too much foundation over the blush, you can[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   repair it by putting a small amount of powder blush in a similar color over it----how on earth would I know that?  Been there, done that until I really got the hang of doing it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   this way.  Now this is the only way that I apply my cream blushes.[/COLOR]





meleftie said:


> So I used this method and was shocked - first of all only needed about three dots of the Baby Doll and of course had a clown circle but then I left it, added foundation and then used same brush to blend out edges and lightly go over and the result was amazing.   Now I wish I'd ordered a coral version of these also.  Going to be my new favorite blush I predict!!


  I have always steered away from cream blush but you are both making me seriously want to try it! This technique sounds amazing!


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 2, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Thank you Medgal07 what a great tip - something that has never occured to me. Maybe that's why I'm not big on the cremes, always look clownish. I will try this tomorrow!


  Hi Meleftie! The first time I used Kiss and Blush on my cheeks, it looked quite splotchy (I used my fingers to apply; I'm typically used to powder blushes so am not as adept with finger application). However, once I used a stippling brush, I found that the product applied really well and blended into the skin naturally, so that's how I apply my Kiss and Blushes on the cheeks now . I actually just posted a review of the K&Bs (and mentioned my application method in depth) on my blog today, if you find it helpful: https://www.themakeupwriteup.com/ysl-kiss-and-blush-review/. Another thing I've found helpful with the K&Bs (if it looks splotchy or uneven) is to exfoliate the skin if needed before application. Hope you will enjoy your K&B, and hope this helps somewhat!!

_Edited to say: _Sorry, missed the post where you tried Medgal07's technique! I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2014)

meleftie said:


> I'm about an NC40 and purchased shade 3. I wavered between it and 4 but feared that would be too dark, and am glad I ordered the 3. In the meteorites I really haven't ever been able to tell much of a color difference in their shades, I have lots of 3's though, whatever color those are.


  thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

meleftie said:


> So I used this method and was shocked - first of all only needed about three dots of the Baby Doll and of course had a clown circle but then I left it, added foundation and then used same brush to blend out edges and lightly go over and the result was amazing. Now I wish I'd ordered a coral version of these also. Going to be my new favorite blush I predict!!


 That is just awesome Meleftie!  The Coral one is Corail Affranchi 07---on me it looks like a soft orange--but It's really nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Hi Meleftie! The first time I used Kiss and Blush on my cheeks, it looked quite splotchy (I used my fingers to apply; I'm typically used to powder blushes so am not as adept with finger application). However, once I used a stippling brush, I found that the product applied really well and blended into the skin naturally, so that's how I apply my Kiss and Blushes on the cheeks now . I actually just posted a review of the K&Bs (and mentioned my application method in depth) on my blog today, if you find it helpful: https://www.themakeupwriteup.com/ysl-kiss-and-blush-review/. Another thing I've found helpful with the K&Bs (if it looks splotchy or uneven) is to exfoliate the skin if needed before application. Hope you will enjoy your K&B, and hope this helps somewhat!!
> 
> _Edited to say: _Sorry, missed the post where you tried Medgal07's technique! I'm glad it worked for you!


 USCgirlie I'm _*glad*_ you posted this because I never mentioned the application to @Meleftie.  I actually apply my cream blushes, be they Chanell or YSL, with a short 
   stippling brush--the MAC 131.  The Chanel stippler, # 7 and the MAC Stippler # 187 are too large for my cheek area, but the 131 is perfect for picking up product & 
   blending it.  I'm really glad you mentioned this to help @Meleftie further, if necessary.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> I have always steered away from cream blush but you are both making me seriously want to try it! This technique sounds amazing!


 My only regret is that I hadn't worn it under my foundation sooner.  I had stopped using it until @Erine suggested doing it that way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

meleftie said:


> well if that is freaky I'll add to it - I also have TF Orchid haze and didn't get the other YSL palette because I thought it was too similar also! I did buy the Parisienne #7 but haven't had a chance to swatch yet.


  Oh wow...that is freaky in a very good way!!!! 



 I keep looking at Parisienne---I think it wants to be with me!!!  It's beckoning!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

meleftie said:


> at work I said to a co-worker I tried 2 different face products can you tell any differences (without saying what I'd done) and she picked the YSL side saying she didn't know what it was but liked that side of my face better.


 Thats pretty amazing!!!!


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> USCgirlie I'm _*glad*_ you posted this because I never mentioned the application to @Meleftie.  I actually apply my cream blushes, be they Chanell or YSL, with a short
> stippling brush--the MAC 131.  The Chanel stippler, # 7 and the MAC Stippler # 187 are too large for my cheek area, but the 131 is perfect for picking up product &
> blending it.  I'm really glad you mentioned this to help @Meleftie further, if necessary.


  Thank you Medgal07!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MAC 131 is also one of my favorites! I'm currently using the 131 for the Becca Beach Tint Souffles and really love how easy it is to apply. Do you like the MAC 188? (That's the one I use for the YSL K & Bs.) Also, do you happen to have the MAC 159? I've heard such great things about that brush but can't seem to get the hang of how to use the brush properly :-/ ... my application looks streaky with the 159, so unfortunately it's just sitting in one of my makeup pouches unused! Thanks in advance for any tips!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm drooling... So pretty!

  I'm wondering if the powder is the same as the perm rose Souffle one? Which by the way doesn't seem to be available in Germany at all. I did find it on a UK site that ships to Germany, so I'm planning to order there at some point. My friend keeps raving about that stuff.

  Too bad that the primer is in the TE formula, I guess it will have the same scent as the foundation then which means I'm allergic. The TE highlighter is fine though, so I'm waiting for swatches of that one. The blog post says it has shimmer, so I have to see it before I decide to purchase.




YSL's Rose Glow Collection is Super Pretty in Pink | Frillseeker


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder about the primer... and TE


----------



## meleftie (Jul 3, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Hi Meleftie! The first time I used Kiss and Blush on my cheeks, it looked quite splotchy (I used my fingers to apply; I'm typically used to powder blushes so am not as adept with finger application). However, once I used a stippling brush, I found that the product applied really well and blended into the skin naturally, so that's how I apply my Kiss and Blushes on the cheeks now . I actually just posted a review of the K&Bs (and mentioned my application method in depth) on my blog today, if you find it helpful: https://www.themakeupwriteup.com/ysl-kiss-and-blush-review/. Another thing I've found helpful with the K&Bs (if it looks splotchy or uneven) is to exfoliate the skin if needed before application. Hope you will enjoy your K&B, and hope this helps somewhat!!  _Edited to say:_ Sorry, missed the post where you tried Medgal07's technique! I'm glad it worked for you!


  This seems helpful as well!!  I think the application can always make such a difference.  Thank You!!


----------



## meleftie (Jul 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm drooling... So pretty!  I'm wondering if the powder is the same as the perm rose Souffle one? Which by the way doesn't seem to be available in Germany at all. I did find it on a UK site that ships to Germany, so I'm planning to order there at some point. My friend keeps raving about that stuff.  Too bad that the primer is in the TE formula, I guess it will have the same scent as the foundation then which means I'm allergic. The TE highlighter is fine though, so I'm waiting for swatches of that one. The blog post says it has shimmer, so I have to see it before I decide to purchase.
> 
> YSL's Rose Glow Collection is Super Pretty in Pink | Frillseeker


 OMG this looks stunning - want it all!   If anyone sees these available (along with that darn fall palette) please let me know.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 3, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> I have always steered away from cream blush but you are both making me seriously want to try it! This technique sounds amazing!


  I've always looked like a clown when I tried to apply before however today is day two of easy breezy and looking great with this new method.  Going to use my 131 brush tomorrow.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That is just awesome Meleftie!  The Coral one is Corail Affranchi 07---on me it looks like a soft orange--but It's really nice. [/COLOR]


  Hum, I best not go look at more colors today.  I'd placed one more last minute order from GA before the sale ended (had to order another solo and backup's of my favorite to ETK.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 3, 2014)

meleftie said:


> This seems helpful as well!! I think the application can always make such a difference. Thank You!!


  Happy to help! I am glad you are enjoying yours .


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw in the Nordies book that the SAs have showing all the beauty specials for the sale, a YSL set for $75. I don't recall all the items but I know it had #7 Glossy Stain I believe full size.  I dismissed it because I think that is one I already have.  I don't really recall what else. I think eye makeup remover.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 4, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw in the Nordies book that the SAs have showing all the beauty specials for the sale, a YSL set for $75. I don't recall all the items but I know it had #7 Glossy Stain I believe full size.  I dismissed it because I think that is one I already have.  I don't really recall what else. I think eye makeup remover.


  It also includes Touche Éclat Radiant Touch in #2 Luminous Ivory, the eye makeup remover you mentioned (Top Secrets Bi-Phase), mini Volume Effet Faux Cils Baby Doll Mascara in #1 Fetish Black, and a Mini Waterproof Eye Pencil in Velvet Black. I'm also passing on this one as I already have a Touche Eclat and the only other item that'd interest me would be the Glossy Stain.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

meleftie said:


> OMG this looks stunning - want it all! If anyone sees these available *(along with that darn fall palette) *please let me know.


 That darn fall palette is here:   http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-fetiches-fall-2014-couture-collector-eyeshadow-palette/3807488?origin=keywordsearch-


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Thank you Medgal07!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hello USCgirlie!  I do like & use the MAC 188 interchangeably with cream products.  I have the MAC 159 & I find myself using it more
                 often than not to apply my highlighters.  I used it today with my Becca Pressed Opal powder.  The brush fits nicely at the top of my cheekbones
                 and it blends _powder_ products quite nicely.  Don't give up on it---it's perfect for applying highlighters.  I have not tried using it with liquid highlighters
                 like TF Fire Lust and other such products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> It also includes Touche Éclat Radiant Touch in #2 Luminous Ivory, the eye makeup remover you mentioned (Top Secrets Bi-Phase), mini Volume Effet Faux Cils Baby Doll Mascara in #1 Fetish Black, and a Mini Waterproof Eye Pencil in Velvet Black.* I'm also passing on this one as I already have a Touche Eclat* and the *only other item that'd interest me would be the Glossy Stain.*


 Ditto!  I'd rather buy another e/s palette.  BTW---the glossy stain in the Fetiche collection is a Perfect nude for me.  It's #40 Beige Bow.  So far, I've only seen it at Saks
   online.  I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello USCgirlie!  I do like & use the MAC 188 interchangeably with cream products.  I have the MAC 159 & I find myself using it more
> often than not to apply my highlighters.  I used it today with my Becca Pressed Opal powder.  The brush fits nicely at the top of my cheekbones
> and it blends _powder_ products quite nicely.  Don't give up on it---it's perfect for applying highlighters.  I have not tried using it with liquid highlighters
> like TF Fire Lust and other such products.


  Hi Medgal07! Thank you so much for this tip! I never thought to use the 159 for highlighter and can't wait to try this out next time! This is actually quite exciting for me as I used to use the 188 for highlighter but have since used that for cream blushes. It's always nice to have another brush on rotation. I will let you know how it goes; thank you again.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ditto!  I'd rather buy another e/s palette.  BTW---the glossy stain in the Fetiche collection is a Perfect nude for me.  It's #40 Beige Bow.  So far, I've only seen it at Saks
> online.  I'm loving it!!!!


  I actually have never tried a Glossy Stain (which is somewhat surprising as I'm definitely a makeup addict!); Medgal07, do you find them drying at all? I think that's why I skipped out on them previously as I read some reviews mentioning that it was drying on them.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, Bleus Lumiére looks beautiful.
  Of course that LE is my favourite lol
  I might try No. 9 or No. 10 if I'm getting one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Wow, Bleus Lumiére looks beautiful.
> Of course that LE is my favourite lol
> I might try No. 9 or No. 10 if I'm getting one.


Bleus Lumière is beautiful, I would recommand it  I went to Sephora today but they didn't have the 11 palettes for some reason, I have Bleus Lumière, just love it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bleus Lumière is beautiful, I would recommand it  I went to Sephora today but they didn't have the 11 palettes for some reason, I have Bleus Lumière, just love it.


  Hi @Dominique33!
  It sure is beautiful.


  I have been looking at these a lot lol
  http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/05/24/ysl-couture-palette-nr-9/
  http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-5-color-couture.html
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5.html

  http://www.makeuppassionchic.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-in.html
  http://venusrisingbeautyblog.com/2014/06/20/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-couture-palettes-5-color/

  And also looking at swatches of Dior's Blue Lagoon quint lol


----------



## meleftie (Jul 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That darn fall palette is here:[/COLOR]   http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...eshadow-palette/3807488?origin=keywordsearch-


  Thank you Medgal07, I ordered it.   Of course I also made the mistake of walking past a Chanel counter today and pickle up a dew new things.   Wish I could wear blinders and choose just one brand!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I actually have never tried a Glossy Stain (which is somewhat surprising as I'm definitely a makeup addict!); Medgal07, do you find them drying at all? I think that's why I skipped out on them previously as I read some reviews mentioning that it was drying on them.







Ahoy there USCgirlie.  This is my very first glossy stain!  I'm wearing it over lipstick---otherwise it's not that
     impressive to me on it's own.  This particular shade just spoke to me and I love it so much.  I'm not sure if I'lll try 
     others but this one is just totally awesome.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Wow, Bleus Lumiére looks beautiful.
> Of course that LE is my favourite lol
> I might try No. 9 or No. 10 if I'm getting one.


   I've had  #9 make that* # 7* sitting in my shopping cart for three days now.  It keeps calling me, so it shall be mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should tell someone about these talking makeup products!!!






ETA:  Correct the # of the palettes that keep calling my name.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bleus Lumière is beautiful, I would recommand it  I went to Sephora today but they didn't have the 11 palettes for some reason, I have Bleus Lumière, just love it.


   Here we go again Dominique----I also have Bleus Lumiére.  It's beautiful and very different, which is what attracted me to it.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there USCgirlie.  This is my very first glossy stain!  I'm wearing it over lipstick---otherwise it's not that
> impressive to me on it's own.  This particular shade just spoke to me and I love it so much.  I'm not sure if I'lll try
> others but this one is just totally awesome.


  Hi Medgal07! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's great to know about the Glossy Stain. I'll be sure to check out Beige Bow in person -- it sounds intriguing! Also, thank you so much for your tip on using the 159 for highlighters. I tried it today and it worked so well; the brush head is absolutely perfect for the tops of the cheekbones, and especially the center of the nose! I'm so excited that I now have a good use for the 159 again. Thanks so much Medgal07!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I've had  #9 sitting in my shopping cart for three days now.  It keeps calling me, so it shall be mine.  :haha: I should[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   tell someone about these talking makeup products!!![/COLOR]


  No.9 is all "You know you want me" lol  I've only seen one swatch of Rive Gauche on Natural n Chic. That might do me more good than Lumières Majorelle but I love that lime green shade lol I'm sorry I didn't see Bleus Lumière before it sold out, but there will be other palettes.  I see you and [@]Dominique33[/@] have it lol sharing good taste and style


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Hi Medgal07!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I see you and @Dominique33 have it lol sharing good taste and style






I have No 9 & No 3.  It's No7 that I'm lusting after, and No 7 that's sitting in my cart waiting for double points day.
​                  And you're correct---there will be other palettes.

                  Not only do Dominique and I have the same tastes, we often wear the same makeup on the same day.  It's very amusing!


----------



## mysteereous (Jul 7, 2014)

The 'Fétiches' Eyeshadow Palette is in my cart...


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]I have No 9 & No 3.  It's No7 that I'm lusting after, and No 7 that's sitting in my cart waiting for double points day.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​                  And you're correct---there will be other palettes.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]                  Not only do Dominique and I have the same tastes, we often wear the same makeup on the same day.  It's very amusing![/COLOR]


  Lol


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/touche-eclat-or-rose-radiant-touch-P387973?skuId=1646900

  is this the new TE rose gold one?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://www.sephora.com/touche-eclat-or-rose-radiant-touch-P387973?skuId=1646900
> 
> is this the new TE rose gold one?


 
  It is listed as new so probably.  I wish they would start adding more of the fall stuff.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://www.sephora.com/touche-eclat-or-rose-radiant-touch-P387973?skuId=1646900
> 
> is this the new TE rose gold one?


  $60? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that the regular price for a Touche Eclat in the US? 

  I've been trying to find out if we'll get this collection Germany, so far no luck.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have No 9 & No 3.  It's No7 that I'm lusting after, and No 7 that's sitting in my cart waiting for double points day.
> ​                  And you're correct---there will be other palettes.
> 
> Not only do Dominique and I have the same tastes, we often wear the same makeup on the same day.  It's very amusing!








Yes Meddy ! True !


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> $60?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't even notice the price. No  regular ones are 40$


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I didn't even notice the price. No  regular ones are 40$


  Can't believe it's $60...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just stick to my normal Touche Eclat...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I didn't even notice the price. No  regular ones are 40$


 
  Ooh I didn't notice that either.  Could it be an extra large size?  I thought I saw extra large sizes of the regular one before.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

katred said:


> FYI, I tried out the Teint Eclat yesterday, not in my office that eats makeup, but outside in the real world and I liked it a lot. I don't think I could wear it in the summer, when my skin tends to get a bit shinier, but now I'm thinking it might be an option for winter/ early Spring.* B10 is a great match for my skin*, which I can be a little tricky.


 
  katred, I know this is an old post.May I ask what your MAC foundation shade is?

  Do you happen to know if BR10 is similar to/as light as MAC NW10?

  Thank you


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2014)

br10 should be similar to mac nw10

  i am mac nc20 and I wear teint eclat in BD10 i could probably get away with b10 too but i liked bd10 better because it's more yellow

  i agree with katred this is my winter foundation. it's not for hot and humid summers but for winter is perfect


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> br10 should be similar to mac nw10
> 
> i am mac nc20 and I wear teint eclat in BD10 i could probably get away with b10 too but i liked bd10 better because it's more yellow
> 
> i agree with katred this is my winter foundation. it's not for hot and humid summers but for winter is perfect


 
  Thank you, Monsy!

  So BR10 is a lot lighter than BD10/B10? If BD10/B10 matches MAC NC20?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry I have to correct myself. BD 10 is more of MAC nc15 slightly lighter than NC20


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Sorry I have to correct myself. BD 10 is more of MAC nc15 slightly lighter than NC20


  I see, thank you again, Monsy!

  So BR10 will most likely be too dark for me


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2014)

maybe this helps

  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WyTsaymIf8U/UAsXM3VTOTI/AAAAAAAAJyA/wG5q7gYBzcA/s640/2012-07-201.jpg

  http://www.thelovecatsinc.com/2013/03/the-makeup-series-my-favourite.html

  http://filthygorgeousmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/06/ysl-le-teint-touche-eclat.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> maybe this helps
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WyTsaymIf8U/UAsXM3VTOTI/AAAAAAAAJyA/wG5q7gYBzcA/s640/2012-07-201.jpg
> 
> ...








 Thank you so,so much, Monsy!


  Helps a lot


----------



## katred (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to be so late responding @MACina but Monsy's answer is pretty much exactly what I would have said. B10 is about equivalent to NC15, not lighter. It's quite neutral, whereas I find both the BD and BR (warm and cool versions) to be a lot darker than B10. I'm not sure why, since all three are supposed to be for very fair complexions. I don't think there's anything from YSL that would be a great match for NC10. Nars Sheer Glow or Sheer Matte in Siberia would be a better bet.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

katred I saw bd10 on you and it looks awesome


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Sorry to be so late responding @MACina but Monsy's answer is pretty much exactly what I would have said. B10 is about equivalent to NC15, not lighter. It's quite neutral, whereas I find both the BD and BR (warm and cool versions) to be a lot darker than B10. I'm not sure why, since all three are supposed to be for very fair complexions. I don't think there's anything from YSL that would be a great match for NC10. Nars Sheer Glow or Sheer Matte in Siberia would be a better bet.


 
  Thank you very much, katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  BR10 is definitely a skip for me then.It is so hard as a NW10 to find a foundation from other brands.I think that I will give it up and stick to MAC SFF NW10.So glad that it is available now!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

MACina can you get a sample somewhere? nordstrom? sephora?


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> MACina can you get a sample somewhere? nordstrom? sephora?


 
  No, unfortunatly not because BR10 is not available at all here in Germany.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

oh I am sorry I forgot you are not in the usa    I need to get that powder to go with the TE foundation (ocd! i love using same brand lol )


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I need to get that powder to go with the TE foundation (ocd! i love using same brand lol )


  Oh, is there a TE powder? Or is the Souffle d' Eclat powder?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

Souffle , but I somehow think it's a good pairing with TE foundation


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Souffle , but I somehow think it's a good pairing with TE foundation


  Another product that is not available here.But I am curious to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## TinTin (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got a makeover from Dell - he was at my Nordies for their beauty bash and anniversary event! Super nice guy and very personable.

  Picked up two items that he used on me - the blue Baby Doll Mascara and light blue Moire liquid liner. He paired it with a smoky eye using mainly the Surrealiste Couture palette with a shade or two from the Saharienne palette. The rest of my face was kept nude with pale lips.

  I gotta say, I'm tempted to go back for the palettes. I got so many compliments.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2014)

TinTin said:


> I just got a makeover from Dell - he was at my Nordies for their beauty bash and anniversary event! Super nice guy and very personable.
> 
> Picked up two items that he used on me - the blue Baby Doll Mascara and light blue Moire liquid liner. He paired it with a smoky eye using mainly the Surrealiste Couture palette with a shade or two from the Saharienne palette. The rest of my face was kept nude with pale lips.
> 
> I gotta say, I'm tempted to go back for the palettes. I got so many compliments.


 Sounds like an incredibly fun time!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 19, 2014)

TinTin said:


> I just got a makeover from Dell - he was at my Nordies for their beauty bash and anniversary event! Super nice guy and very personable.
> 
> Picked up two items that he used on me - the blue Baby Doll Mascara and light blue Moire liquid liner. He paired it with a smoky eye using mainly the Surrealiste Couture palette with a shade or two from the Saharienne palette. The rest of my face was kept nude with pale lips.
> 
> I gotta say, I'm tempted to go back for the palettes. I got so many compliments.


  pics pics pics...i been meaning to swatch those liquid liners!!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 19, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> pics pics pics...i been meaning to swatch those liquid liners!!


 






 


 












  The mascara doesn't swatch quite right on my hand -  you can get a better look of it on my lashes. I'll delete the photo of my half face in a few days - I wanted to show how he paled out my lips (covered with foundation, with a daub of TE on the middle of my lower lip). He topped it off with gloss (judging from images on google, I think it was Gloss Volupte in #10 Or Rose). Clearly the didn't last, but it was pretty while it did. A bunch of watching SAs (YSL and other counters) loved the lips.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 19, 2014)

thanx for sharing Tin Tin!! u look gorge and those eyes are so pretty!! how are u liking the liner?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 19, 2014)

I swatched the blue liner again yesterday. I must buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2014)

TinTin said:


> The mascara doesn't swatch quite right on my hand -  you can get a better look of it on my lashes. I'll delete the photo of my half face in a few days - I wanted to show how he paled out my lips (covered with foundation, with a daub of TE on the middle of my lower lip). He topped it off with gloss (judging from images on google, I think it was Gloss Volupte in #10 Or Rose). Clearly the didn't last, but it was pretty while it did. A bunch of watching SAs (YSL and other counters) loved the lips.


  Your eyes look so AMAZING TinTin !!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I swatched the blue liner again yesterday. I must buy it.


 That good huh?


----------



## TinTin (Jul 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Your eyes look so AMAZING TinTin !!!!!!


  Thanks!!! He asked me if I usually did natural or dramatic makeup and I told him "natural" since I tend to play down eyes and go for a bright lip. So I thought he was going to do natural... especially since some other girl a few chairs down that he just worked on had no-makeup makeup on.

  The moment he started drawing all over my lids with a brown pencil (which is the intensity shade you see smudged out on my eye), that thought went right out the window.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2014)

TinTin said:


> I LOVE the liner. It was definitely an impulse purchase as I was thinking I was just going to get some lipstick. The moment he put it on me, I was all "is that a TEAL liner???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

[@]sarabeautime[/@] has reviewed the next palette on my list! "Love" looks lovely lol  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5_20.html?m=1


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5_20.html?m=1


    That's one of the ones that I have and have not yet worn--Couture Palette Couleurs Babay Doll Nude 09
   I was attracted to the colors which are so, so pretty, and I have nothing else like it.  BTW, I love her blog and 
   he looks that she creates.  She really knows how to showcase the products, demonstrating their potential, and I love that!!!
   Hopefully I'll get to wear it soon.  I really could use a second head!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's one of the ones that I have and have not yet worn--Couture Palette Couleurs Babay Doll Nude 09 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I was attracted to the colors which are so, so pretty, and I have nothing else like it.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]  BTW, I love her blog and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   he looks that she creates. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] She really knows how to showcase the products, demonstrating their [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]potential, and I love that!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Hopefully I'll get to wear it soon.  I really could use a second head!!! [/COLOR]    :haha:


  lol  Yes, makes me want to step up my game lol


----------



## Haven (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's one of the ones that I have and have not yet worn--Couture Palette Couleurs Babay Doll Nude 09
> I was attracted to the colors which are so, so pretty, and I have nothing else like it.  BTW, I love her blog and
> he looks that she creates.  She really knows how to showcase the products, demonstrating their potential, and I love that!!!
> Hopefully I'll get to wear it soon.  I really could use a second head!!!


  You should play with this palette asap.  It is really nice and unique.  It is my favorite of this collection of palettes b/c it is dramatic yet wearable.  Nothing like it in my stash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> You should play with this palette asap.  It is really nice and unique.  It is my favorite of this collection of palettes b/c it is dramatic yet wearable.  Nothing like it in my stash.


 I liked Chanel Poésie so much that I wore it like 5 days consecutively---and at which point my other new palettes (there are several) took a back seat it.  
  I have since given myself a challenge and that is to wear a different e/s palette everyday for the remainder of the month---just to fit them in.  I could probably 
  wear a different one for the remainder of the summer but I want to reserve the right to repeat a palette when I'm really into it---like Poésie.

  You've gotten me excited to wear it, and I will soon!


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 21, 2014)

Haven said:


> You should play with this palette asap.  It is really nice and unique.  It is my favorite of this collection of palettes b/c it is dramatic yet wearable.  Nothing like it in my stash.


  I can't agree to this more. By now I have most of the new YSL palettes (#1,#2,#3,#4,#5,#7,#9,#10) and #9 is truly a stand out. (I have yet to try #11 Ballet Russe though, that one looks also very interesting). #9 is exactly what Haven says, dramatic and unique, yet wearable. I was a little afraid in the beginning but the shades work so nicely together, almost like those apply themselves.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's one of the ones that I have and have not yet worn--Couture Palette Couleurs Babay Doll Nude 09 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I was attracted to the colors which are so, so pretty, and I have nothing else like it.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]  BTW, I love her blog and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   he looks that she creates. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] She really knows how to showcase the products, demonstrating their [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]potential, and I love that!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Hopefully I'll get to wear it soon.  I really could use a second head!!! [/COLOR]    :haha:


  Very well said Medgal - she really has become my go to for swatches and looks.   I agree much better at showing the products potential and doesn't feel so clinical.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Medgal, this is the most lovely comment I have ever heard since I started blogging. Demonstrating the full potentiel lol, I always had a heavy hand when it comes to eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It was a true comment, and like Meleftie, I have come to rely on your product swatches and assessments.  You really do an exceptional job---thank you so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
I have so many E/S palettes that I have imposed a challenge upon myself to wear a different palette everyday for the remainder of this month.  The impetus for this 
​   was my inability to stop wearing Poésie.  I wore it for 5 consecutive days while my other palettes sat unused & unloved!  I hope to get to YSL # 9 this week!  I also have 
   numbers 3 & 7. as well as Fétiche.  I'll be looking forward to your review of # 11.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone here giving the YSL Fusion Ink Foundation a try? I see it's up on the YSL site.  I bought the Le teint touche éclat foundation long time ago but it didn't work for me. I got oily so fast. Also, the foundation didn't last on me even after setting it with powder and using primer. I wonder if this will be available at Sephora? Anyone know? Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 23, 2014)

Touch eclat is more of dry skin, no wonder it didn't work for you  I have a feeling Ink is same thing as maestro from armani


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I have a feeling Ink is same thing as maestro from Armani








  and I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

After reading her review I definitely want to give this foundation a try. http://www.frillseeker.ie/blog/ysl-...usion-ink-foundation-you-n-me-launches-august


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2014)

So... seem like I want palettes 9 *and* 11 :sigh: When's the next F&F sale again? lol    http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dw3oA8z7K8Y


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, my Lumières Majorelle was supposed to come today so I put on this blouse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And as soon as it came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used the lovely chartreuse-y colour and the glittery blue immediately lol


----------



## urbis (Jul 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Well, my Lumières Majorelle was supposed to come today so I put on this blouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I absolutelu LOVE your blouse, it's gorgeous


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

urbis said:


> I absolutelu LOVE your blouse, it's gorgeous


  Thanks very much!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

It means I will have to sacrifice something else but I love Lumières Majorelle already and can't wait to get Love/Baby Doll Nude!


----------



## RuLaRu (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys, my local YSL counter have me a early sample of the new 24 hour matte Fusion Ink foundation due to launch in the uk on the 20th, here's how its looks with no concealer,powder or highlight and no filter. i did a full review on youtube i could have posted but i didn't want you guys to think i was trying to get views and spamming lol. the picture was taken after i had it on for about 15 minuets

  It got "dewy" in an hour and was pretty oily after 5 hours but apart from the oil the foundation looked perfect and smooth still with no patchy flakiness atoll, i even fell asleep with it on haha. Keep in mind i have extremely oily skin and would normally prime and powder with every foundation but didn't with this so i could see how it lasts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I used the lovely chartreuse-y colour and the glittery blue immediately lol


  BEAUTIFUL blouse AWS.  It matches LM so nicely!!!!!!  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> Hey guys, my local YSL counter have me a early sample of the new 24 hour matte Fusion Ink foundation due to launch in the uk on the 20th, here's how its looks with no concealer,powder or highlight and no filter. i did a full review on youtube i could have posted but i didn't want you guys to think i was trying to get views and spamming lol. the picture was taken after i had it on for about 15 minuets
> 
> It got "dewy" in an hour and was pretty oily after 5 hours but apart from the oil the foundation looked perfect and smooth still with no patchy flakiness atoll, i even fell asleep with it on haha. Keep in mind i have extremely oily skin and would normally prime and powder with every foundation but didn't with this so i could see how it lasts.


   You look so beautiful!!!  Love your red hair!!!  To bad you had oily break=through after 5 hrs.  Did you wear a makeup primer?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It means I will have to sacrifice something else but I love Lumières Majorelle already and can't wait to get Love/Baby Doll Nude!


  Babay Doll Nude #9 is beautiful.  I find the colors so soft & calming---I have yet to wear it though.  I blame product overload!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

I couldn't resist that fabric [@]Medgal07[/@] lol Yup I will be skipping the MAC Marge Simpson and RHPS collections and Chanel Volage (and any other lipsticks) after what I did tonight.  I was so "bad"!  I got a lot of stuff for hubby from Ralph Lauren and placed some orders for myself. I'll update as the confirmation emails come in  :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I got a lot of stuff for hubby from Ralph Lauren and placed some orders for myself. I'll update as the confirmation emails come in


    Good for you---a girl needs a big splurge every now & then!  At least you included hubby!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Well, my Lumières Majorelle was supposed to come today so I put on this blouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Fantastic outfit! I love the colour combination of the blouse and the sweater.   





RuLaRu said:


> Hey guys, my local YSL counter have me a early sample of the new 24 hour matte Fusion Ink foundation due to launch in the uk on the 20th, here's how its looks with no concealer,powder or highlight and no filter. i did a full review on youtube i could have posted but i didn't want you guys to think i was trying to get views and spamming lol. the picture was taken after i had it on for about 15 minuets  It got "dewy" in an hour and was pretty oily after 5 hours but apart from the oil the foundation looked perfect and smooth still with no patchy flakiness atoll, i even fell asleep with it on haha. Keep in mind i have extremely oily skin and would normally prime and powder with every foundation but didn't with this so i could see how it lasts.


  Hm... My skin used to be dry but now runs a little oily with occasional dehydrated patches. Not sure I should take this on or not.   In one of my truly WTF?? moments, I picked up the Teint Touche Éclat and have been wearing it in the summer. I think it could work for me in the drier parts of winter, but at the moment, I need some serious priming help. I got sucked in because I really do love everything about the foundation. I love how liquid-y it is. I love the coverage it gives. I like how well it lasts. I even love the cucumber and fresh cut grass smell it has. I just wish it wouldn't leave me so glow-y.   And @RuLaRu you look beautiful. Love the hair colour and that lip shade is magic on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, [@]katred[/@]!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2014)

@katred do you set YSL touch eclat foundation with any powder? I am more on a normal/dry side and I love glowy foundations but with YSL i have to set (I love MAC careblend or prep+prime over it)


----------



## RuLaRu (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You look so beautiful!!!  Love your red hair!!!  To bad you had oily break=through after 5 hrs.  Did you wear a makeup primer?


@Medgal07 Thank you , No i didnt use a primer since i wanted to see how it lasted on its own but im going to try it with primer and powder next time .


----------



## RuLaRu (Jul 30, 2014)

Quote:


katred said:


> And @RuLaRu you look beautiful. Love the hair colour and that lip shade is magic on you.


 @katred, Thank you , I love the touche eclat foundation too but it gets way too oily on me in summer but I put up with it because it looks and feels so good ,I find primer and powder helps.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 31, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> Hey guys, my local YSL counter have me a early sample of the new 24 hour matte Fusion Ink foundation due to launch in the uk on the 20th, here's how its looks with no concealer,powder or highlight and no filter. i did a full review on youtube i could have posted but i didn't want you guys to think i was trying to get views and spamming lol. the picture was taken after i had it on for about 15 minuets
> 
> *It got "dewy" in an hour and was pretty oily after 5 hours *but apart from the oil the foundation looked perfect and smooth still with no patchy flakiness atoll, i even fell asleep with it on haha. Keep in mind i have extremely oily skin and would normally prime and powder with every foundation but didn't with this so i could see how it lasts.


  Just saw your video. I loved your review. Thank you, it helps so much. I will give this a try but this time I'll ask for a sample instead of buying it. If you do try this with a primer please let us know how did it go. TIA


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 31, 2014)

Monsy said:


> @katred do you set YSL touch eclat foundation with any powder? I am more on a normal/dry side and I love glowy foundations but with YSL i have to set (I love MAC careblend or prep+prime over it)


  I use Chanel les beiges to set YSL Touche eclat


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a great option too for combo skin


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> @Medgal07 Thank you , No i didnt use a primer since i wanted to see how it lasted on its own but im going to try it with primer and powder next time .


    I hope that helps because that foundation is so stunning on you!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## RuLaRu (Jul 31, 2014)

Tatiana87 said:


> Just saw your video. I loved your review. Thank you, it helps so much. I will give this a try but this time I'll ask for a sample instead of buying it. If you do try this with a primer please let us know how did it go. TIA


 @Tatiana87 Today i used the Hourglass mineral veil primer and the Guerlain Les Violets pressed matte powder to prime and set the YSL Fusion Ink foundation and initially for about 2 hours it made my skin look incredibly dry and the foundation looked flat since it didn't have a dewy glow. once this wore off it looked a lot better but after 5 hours it got oily again but only slightly, as i mentioned earlier i do have incredibly oily skin so for combination skin i think this without primer would work fine .

  Hope that helps everyone !.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. Longtime lurker, first post 

  Question - there's a YSL Glossy Stain limited edition up on Nordstrom's site (gorgeous all gold packaging), but no color is listed. Any idea what this is? I did a search and couldn't find any swatches/info.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok nevermind I'm answering my own question. On Bloomingdales.com, it says it's from the "Couture Event Collection" (?) but it's N9 Rouge Laque which isn't a new color, it's just been repackaged in all gold. Hmmph.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok nevermind I'm answering my own question. On Bloomingdales.com, it says it's from the "Couture Event Collection" (?) but it's N9 Rouge Laque which isn't a new color, it's just been repackaged in all gold. Hmmph.


 I wasn't aware of this until you mentioned it here. Thanks for that.   I took a look---it's pretty but I'm in love w/# 40 at the moment.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> and WELCOME EllaS !
> 
> I wasn't aware of this until you mentioned it here. Thanks for that.   I took a look---it's pretty but I'm in love w/# 40 at the moment.


  Aww, thank you, @Medgal07! Very nice to be here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah Rouge Laque is pretty, but when I saw LE and pretty gold packaging I was hoping it was a NEW red.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beige Peau looks STUNNING!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Aww, thank you, @Medgal07! Very nice to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I can't stop wearing it! It's amazing over nude lipstick. I even got a back up---a rarity for me


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome to specktra EllaS!   Annoying that YSL would "disguise" an existing product. It annoys me when brands so that. I don't mind if they include a regular product in a collection display, but putting it in different packaging just seems somehow wasteful.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 3, 2014)

Have you guys tried the new foundation? Oh my god it's amazing. Seriously! It has held up  well all 3 days I've worn it without primer. It looks so natural on the face and blends away into nothing. It's really worth getting a sample.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok, back with another YSL Mystery! 

  Both Bloomies and Saks online have listed under YSL New Arrivals a product called "Blush Volupte". It's available in 9 shades. Bloomies calls it "Blush Volupte Heart of Light". (Saks doesn't use the "Heart of Light" subtitle). I couldn't find it under the Fall collection or blushes on the YSL website and it didn't come up in my searches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any info? I confess I'm a YSL blush addict so I may need to budget for these (somehow).


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok, back with another YSL Mystery!
> 
> Both Bloomies and Saks online have listed under YSL New Arrivals a product called "Blush Volupte". It's available in 9 shades. Bloomies calls it "Blush Volupte Heart of Light". (Saks doesn't use the "Heart of Light" subtitle). I couldn't find it under the Fall collection or blushes on the YSL website and it didn't come up in my searches.
> 
> ...


  Those should be the new permanent blush shades, I've seen pics floating around Instagram a while back. I was wondering if anyone ordered them yet? I'm super excited to see swatches, No 8 is looking like my fave so far, going by the promo pics.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's a pic:




Powder Puff @yslbeautybergdorf | Websta


----------



## LiliV (Aug 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> Powder Puff @yslbeautybergdorf | Websta


  These look really pretty!  I'd love to see swatches of a few


----------



## EllaS (Aug 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info and the pics! Good to know they're permanent. Hopefully swatches will pop up in the near future.


----------



## MACina (Aug 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, some of them look gorgeous!

  Thank you for sharing


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this accurate for holiday 2014?   http://ameliebeaute.com/ysl-cosmetics/ysl-holiday-makeup-collection-23631/


----------



## Tatiana87 (Aug 4, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> @Tatiana87 Today i used the Hourglass mineral veil primer and the Guerlain Les Violets pressed matte powder to prime and set the YSL Fusion Ink foundation and initially for about 2 hours it made my skin look incredibly dry and the foundation looked flat since it didn't have a dewy glow. once this wore off it looked a lot better but after 5 hours it got oily again but only slightly, as i mentioned earlier i do have incredibly oily skin so for combination skin i think this without primer would work fine .
> 
> Hope that helps everyone !.


Thanks for your review. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Is this accurate for holiday 2014?   http://ameliebeaute.com/ysl-cosmetics/ysl-holiday-makeup-collection-23631/


  Hm... I'm pretty sure that those glosses are already part of the permanent collection. That's not to say that they might not be repromoted as part if the holiday collection, but I'd be surprised if they were the focus.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I'm pretty sure that those glosses are already part of the permanent collection. That's not to say that they might not be repromoted as part if the holiday collection, but I'd be surprised if they were the focus.


  I'm new to YSL and was really looking to see when another palette might be released when I saw it. After my palette 9 comes I won't be interested in getting any of the others now available so I'm looking for newness lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

The new YSL Fusion Ink Foundation is up on Sephora.com: 

  http://www.sephora.com/fusion-ink-foundation-P388037?icid2=Whats_new_makeup_sku_grid_P388037_link


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

My baby's here! Will have some sort of review/impression by tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## meleftie (Aug 5, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> My baby's here! Will have some sort of review/impression by tomorrow afternoon!


  look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 5, 2014)

meleftie said:


> NYCBeautyJunkie said:
> 
> 
> > My baby's here! Will have some sort of review/impression by tomorrow afternoon!
> ...


 Me too.  I doubt anything will replace my beloved NARS foundation but I love to be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Me three! Always looking for a great foundation that can withstand oily skin...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

My first impression thoughts:

  I have combo skin in the summer; very oily t-zone with dry cheeks. I thought today was going to be really hot, so I wore primers that would keep my skin matte all day.... not necessary with this foundation. My skin appeared to be dry initially because I made that choice. Otherwise, as time wore on, it took on a more natural finish due to the oils in my skin. Aside from that, I can say that I really like this foundation; it is medium coverage, truly light as a feather and hasn't oxidized on me. I've been wearing it for 7 hours so far, and it's holding up beautifully; my makeup looks freshly applied. Texture is obviously similar to GA's Maestro fdtn, who started this innovative trend.

  I will say, less is more, at least in my case, lol. I felt so put off by the thin texture (and using the quill applicator doesn't help; it makes me feel as though I'm putting 5 tiny dots on my face which doesn't feel like enough, so I put about 8 lol) that I didn't realize how easily it spreads, covering a good amount of facial area. I used way too much, for sure. Tomorrow, when I test drive it again, I'll use it 'as directed' and with a primer that isn't geared towards keeping the skin matte.


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 6, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> My first impression thoughts:  I have combo skin in the summer; very oily t-zone with dry cheeks. I thought today was going to be really hot, so I wore primers that would keep my skin matte all day.... not necessary with this foundation. My skin appeared to be dry initially because I made that choice. Otherwise, as time wore on, it took on a more natural finish due to the oils in my skin. Aside from that, I can say that I really like this foundation; it is medium coverage, truly light as a feather and hasn't oxidized on me. I've been wearing it for 7 hours so far, and it's holding up beautifully; my makeup looks freshly applied. Texture is obviously similar to GA's Maestro fdtn, who started this innovative trend.  I will say, less is more, at least in my case, lol. I felt so put off by the thin texture (and using the quill applicator doesn't help; it makes me feel as though I'm putting 5 tiny dots on my face which doesn't feel like enough, so I put about 8 lol) that I didn't realize how easily it spreads, covering a good amount of facial area. I used way too much, for sure. Tomorrow, when I test drive it again, I'll use it 'as directed' and with a primer that isn't geared towards keeping the skin matte.


  Going to pickup a sample of this, I love the YSL packaging it never disappoints and I'm hoping the product is just as good. The touché éclat foundation wasn't for me think it was definitely geared at dry skin imo, also what is the scent like I hated the scent on le teint touché eclat so I'm hoping it's not the same but it's somehow really off putting for me, though I'm sure some people have told me they like it


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok, back with another YSL Mystery!
> 
> Both Bloomies and Saks online have listed under YSL New Arrivals a product called "Blush Volupte". It's available in 9 shades. Bloomies calls it "Blush Volupte Heart of Light". (Saks doesn't use the "Heart of Light" subtitle). I couldn't find it under the Fall collection or blushes on the YSL website and it didn't come up in my searches.
> 
> ...


 
Is that what I saw on Nordies web site last week?

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-blush-volupte/3820282


----------



## EllaS (Aug 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that what I saw on Nordies web site last week?
> 
> hop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-blush-volupte/3820282?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=802&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_D


  Hmm, that link won't load for me, but yes it's up on Nordstrom too. 

  I did find a review/swatches of #5 here: http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/08/the-new-yves-saint-laurent-blush.html

  Hopefully swatches of the whole range will pop up soon!


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 7, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Hmm, that link won't load for me, but yes it's up on Nordstrom too.
> 
> I did find a review/swatches of #5 here: http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/08/the-new-yves-saint-laurent-blush.html
> 
> Hopefully swatches of the whole range will pop up soon!


  I thought it could be Loulou from the rose glow collection. It's not available in the us at the moment right?


----------



## EllaS (Aug 7, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> I thought it could be Loulou from the rose glow collection. It's not available in the us at the moment right?


  The link I posted above is definitely from the new Blush Volupte line now available at Saks, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales. Not sure whether I missed it or whether it didn't come out in the US, but I couldn't find anything from the rose gold collection other than the Touche Eclat Or Rose on Sephora (currently sold out)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 7, 2014)

My Nordstrom has testers of the new foundation so I'm on the way to get matched as when I called, my SA said there are 3 shades that I could match too. So I'm going to see if I like it better than the Touche and get a sample.

  Update: Yep turns out I am a different shade in the new foundation, I liked it a lot in store but I'm going to use the sample up before I make my final decision about it. However I will say I like it better than Tom Ford's new foundation because the YSL shade match is better and its easier to spread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2014)

EllaS said:


> *Hmm, that link won't load for me, but yes it's up on Nordstrom too. *
> 
> I did find a review/swatches of #5 here: http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/08/the-new-yves-saint-laurent-blush.html
> 
> Hopefully swatches of the whole range will pop up soon!


   Tried it again and it's working---sorry about that.  I'm crazy about pink.  That's really pretty.  I might just have to have one of these.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Tried it again and it's working---sorry about that.  I'm crazy about pink.  That's really pretty.  I might just have to have one of these.:thud: [/COLOR]


  Uh oh. Or more like, yay lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Uh oh. Or more like, yay lol


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's a listing of all the new shades plus PR info:  http://chicprofile.com/2014/08/yves-saint-laurent-blush-volupte-for-fall-2014.html#more-93386


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay I like this matte foundation better than the Tom Ford but I in general do not like matte foundations, so I'll be sticking to Touche. However this foundation is great if you're into matte formulas.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2014)

Palette 9 is here


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>






Yay AWS----ENJOY!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yay AWS----ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you, dear [@]Medgal07[/@]! Christmas came waay early lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to get Favorite and Rebelle. They look amazing and I've yet to try a YSL blush because I just was never intrigued, but as a self proclaimed blush junkie I need these.


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 11, 2014)

I was able to test out the new foundation for a few weeks and found it was just ok.  It's definitely like Armani's, but I like it better because it doesn't cling to any of my dry patches.  It left my face with the most perfectly airbrushed finish and the texture was so incredibly light.  It's pretty matte, though, so if you have dry skin, it can look pretty unnatural until it mixes with your oils.  Like NYCBeautyJunkie, I found it to last around 6-8 hours as well.  My biggest gripe with it though, and I should have expected it seeming as it belongs to the L'Oreal family, like Armani, Maybelline and L'Oreal's version, all the shades in the "warm" category were too orange for me.  The lightest warm shade is probably about one or two shades too dark and too peachy.  If I move into the neutral spectrum, I can get it light enough, but then it's too pink.  I have that same problem with Armani.  I thought it was worth mentioning just in case anyone has a skintone similar to mine.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 11, 2014)

maybe you can try new Lancome Nude miracle it's the same concept as Armani and YSl ink, and they have some very light shades that lean more neutral


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 11, 2014)

Monsy said:


> maybe you can try new Lancome Nude miracle it's the same concept as Armani and YSl ink, and they have some very light shades that lean more neutral


  Thanks for the suggestion!  I heard about Lancome's version a few months back and have been waiting for it to pop up in stores.  If this doesn't work, I'm off to try Tom Ford!  This is a crazy year for foundation releases!


----------



## Tatiana87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Some foundation swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.reallyree.com/2014/08/ysl-fusion-foundation-swatches-shades.html#lightbox/8/


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2014)

Tried Palette 9 today (and the L'Oréal Butterfly mascara) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Edit: day two and, even though I like the packaging of Fétiche and the colours of Lumières Majorelle, this is my favourite!  [@]sarabeautime[/@], *I cant wait to see what you do with Ballet Russes!*


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered the new Ink foundation as well. I haven't really gotten to try it yet, I only played with it today for a minute, but it seems really lovely. I got BD10, and it actually seems to be light enough for me (most of the lightest foundation shades are still too dark). It covered really well and felt extremely light on, like I wasn't wearing anything at all. Like others have said, it's definitely a more matte finish.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I ordered the new Ink foundation as well. I haven't really gotten to try it yet, I only played with it today for a minute, but it seems really lovely. I got BD10, and it actually seems to be light enough for me (most of the lightest foundation shades are still too dark). It covered really well and felt extremely light on, like I wasn't wearing anything at all. Like others have said, it's definitely a more matte finish.


  What did you use to apply it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @sarabeautime, *I cant wait to see what you do with Ballet Russes!*






 Beautiful AWS!!!  I'm glad you're enjoying  Babay Doll #9


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] ompom: [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful AWS!!!  I'm glad you're enjoying  Babay Doll #9[/COLOR]


  Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@], dear, I really am!


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2014)

Just noticed the new blushes are up on Sephora. Do I dare order "blind"?


----------



## EllaS (Aug 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Just noticed the new blushes are up on Sephora. Do I dare order "blind"?


  Ok these swatches came from www.weibo.com/seattleprince but I can't figure out how to link directly to the post so here are the individual photos:

  Here's a photo of all the palettes http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxhwiq9rj218g18g17g.jpg
  Swatches of:
  #1, 2, 3 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi001bhj218g0qy45v.jpg
  # 4, 5, 7 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eiz1h0r6a0j218g18galv.jpg
  Another with 4 and 5 again, and also #6 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi2v07hj218g0kedlk.jpg
  Another with 7, 8, and 9 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi5uvjmj218g0njte9.jpg

  Best I can find so far. Hope that helps!


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 15, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> Hey guys, my local YSL counter have me a early sample of the new 24 hour matte Fusion Ink foundation due to launch in the uk on the 20th, here's how its looks with no concealer,powder or highlight and no filter. i did a full review on youtube i could have posted but i didn't want you guys to think i was trying to get views and spamming lol. the picture was taken after i had it on for about 15 minuets
> 
> It got "dewy" in an hour and was pretty oily after 5 hours but apart from the oil the foundation looked perfect and smooth still with no patchy flakiness atoll, i even fell asleep with it on haha. Keep in mind i have extremely oily skin and would normally prime and powder with every foundation but didn't with this so i could see how it lasts.


  Hi RuLaRu, I finally got a chance to watch your video review and it was so helpful! From one oily-skinned person to another, thanks so much! I'm really intrigued by this foundation and think I'll go to the counters to check it out today.


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 15, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> What did you use to apply it?


I just used my fingers and blended it. I just wanted to see how it was, and tried it right before I washed my face, so I didn't have on primer or anything. Even without anything on underneath, it went on beautifully. I have a really hard time finding foundation that matches me and is the right formula, and this seems to be both.


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 16, 2014)

I went to the YSL counters today hoping to swatch the new foundation. Unfortunately, my local Nordstrom says they won't have it for sale until the 28th (although one can pre-sale now -- no thanks considering I see it online), Bloomingdale's hasn't yet received it, and Sephora doesn't have it available yet even though their site said that the store had inventory. Sephora did say though that it should be coming "very soon" so hopefully that means in the next few days! So curious about this foundation!


----------



## Pippilotta (Aug 16, 2014)

I saw the autumn colors yesterday, and there's no sign of the new foundation. The SA hadn't even heard of it. I hope there'll be a color that's lighter than Touche Eclat in B10.


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I went to the YSL counters today hoping to swatch the new foundation. Unfortunately, my local Nordstrom says they won't have it for sale until the 28th (although one can pre-sale now -- no thanks considering I see it online), Bloomingdale's hasn't yet received it, and Sephora doesn't have it available yet even though their site said that the store had inventory. Sephora did say though that it should be coming "very soon" so hopefully that means in the next few days! So curious about this foundation!


  Strangely, the foundation is available on the Sephora canada web site. That never happens.


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 16, 2014)

And the US Sephora site! I wonder where those that have gotten to see the new foundation physically at counters are based!


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 16, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I just used my fingers and blended it. I just wanted to see how it was, and tried it right before I washed my face, so I didn't have on primer or anything. Even without anything on underneath, it went on beautifully. I have a really hard time finding foundation that matches me and is the right formula, and this seems to be both.


  Glad you're liking it! I'm going to have to wait, I've just order the new TF foundation. But maybe I'll grab it during Sephora VIB sale


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 16, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> And the US Sephora site! I wonder where those that have gotten to see the new foundation physically at counters are based!


Nordstrom has the foundation in store.


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ok these swatches came from www.weibo.com/seattleprince but I can't figure out how to link directly to the post so here are the individual photos:  Here's a photo of all the palettes http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxhwiq9rj218g18g17g.jpg Swatches of: #1, 2, 3 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi001bhj218g0qy45v.jpg # 4, 5, 7 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eiz1h0r6a0j218g18galv.jpg Another with 4 and 5 again, and also #6 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi2v07hj218g0kedlk.jpg Another with 7, 8, and 9 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/5fbdb8fdjw1eizxi5uvjmj218g0njte9.jpg  Best I can find so far. Hope that helps!


  YOU ROCK!!! Decided to depart from my usual "start with pink formula and ordered myself a warmer coral- Passionée #6. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 16, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Nordstrom has the foundation in store.


  Thanks, but my local Nordstrom in California says they're not going to have it available until the 28th (but they're able to take pre-sales before that).


----------



## EllaS (Aug 17, 2014)

katred said:


> YOU ROCK!!! Decided to depart from my usual "start with pink formula and ordered myself a warmer coral- Passionée #6. Can't wait for it to arrive!


  #6 looks beautiful! That one stood out to me, too, but then I'm a sucker for corals  I'm fussy about pinks on me, but love anything peachy/corally/orangey/tangeriney. I might have to experiment with #7. Let us know how Passionée works out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! I just got to know that there will be new blushes because my counter is out of stock of most of the old ones. I like the second one from the left, the cool pink. I was looking for the old purple one at the counter but it was gone for good. 

  Has anyone tried the CC creme? I am thinking of getting the lavender. I got a sample of the rose and applied the whole sachet on my face, which was too much and my face was too pink. But I'm thinking I only need a bit. I also wonder if it will be ok to skip foundation and just apply the CC creme on lazy days. 

  http://www.yslbeauty.co.uk/skincare/ysl-ranges/forever-light-creator/cc-creme-colour-corrector

  Here's a short review I found.

  http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/ysl-cc-cream-review-comparison/


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  I heard about Lancome's version a few months back and have been waiting for it to pop up in stores.  If this doesn't work, I'm off to try Tom Ford!  This is a crazy year for foundation releases!


  yes so many amazing new foundations ... chanel PLV is also great and dior is coming out with the new one called diorskin star and I have a feeling it will be the same concept


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 18, 2014)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-pur-couture-vernis-a-levres-glossy-stain-limited-edition/3848465?cm_mmc=display_rt-_-adr-_-women_makeup_lip-_-pers_np Has anyone seen anything about this shade? My friend is trying to find swatches of it but we know next to nothing about it.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...display_rt-_-adr-_-women_makeup_lip-_-pers_np Has anyone seen anything about this shade? My friend is trying to find swatches of it but we know next to nothing about it.


  Not even a whisper. Looks like a beautiful red.


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 18, 2014)

I purchased the Fusion Ink foundation from Neiman Marcus today (my local Sephora, Nordstrom, and Bloomingdale's aren't carrying this yet) and unfortunately, I ended up purchasing the wrong shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Based off online reviews and swatches, it sounded like BD40 (Warm Sand) would be the perfect match for an NC30. It's much too light though and when I compare it to NARS Punjab and Estee Lauder 2W2 Rattan (foundations I own), it's much too fair and pinky-beige vs. the yellow tones of NARS Punjab and EL 2W2. 

  Does anyone have experience with YSL foundations and can recommend a better color match for an NC30? I was actually debating between BD40 and B30 in store, so maybe B30, or even B40 or BD45 would be a better match. I made the mistake of only swatching it on my hand as I was in a rush (and in the store lighting, I was able to compare it to a swatch of Estee Lauder 2W2 and BD40 actually looked close!). 

  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 19, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I purchased the Fusion Ink foundation from Neiman Marcus today (my local Sephora, Nordstrom, and Bloomingdale's aren't carrying this yet) and unfortunately, I ended up purchasing the wrong shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I wear B30 in TEE (but my skin oxidises all foundations (except Fusion Ink) so I'm somewhere between B30 and B40 in TTE) and B40 in the FUsion Ink. I would put myself at a NC25-27 shade range right now since I'm a little tanned and B40 is a hair too dark but I can use it so sheerly it can be a perfect match. TEE is designed to look lighter because of the highlights in it or something and the Fusion Ink is designed to be true to skin - according to the SA that gave me a sample. I would try BD45 - or you could try getting away with B40? I don't know how strong your yellow tones are if you're going for the BD.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Not even a whisper. Looks like a beautiful red.


  I posted about this earlier in the thread. Looks like it's just a repackaging of an existing color - N9 Rouge Laque. Bloomies has the color listed: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/yves-saint-laurent-glossy-stain-collectors-edition-couture-event-collection?ID=1085515&CategoryID=2921#fn=spp%3D4%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D8%26cm_kws%3Dysl stain


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2014)

just ordered *Yves Saint Laurent* '*Souffle D'Eclat*' Finishing Veil  can't wait to try it


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I wear B30 in TEE (but my skin oxidises all foundations (except Fusion Ink) so I'm somewhere between B30 and B40 in TTE) and B40 in the FUsion Ink. I would put myself at a NC25-27 shade range right now since I'm a little tanned and B40 is a hair too dark but I can use it so sheerly it can be a perfect match. TEE is designed to look lighter because of the highlights in it or something and the Fusion Ink is designed to be true to skin - according to the SA that gave me a sample. I would try BD45 - or you could try getting away with B40? I don't know how strong your yellow tones are if you're going for the BD.


  Thank you so much, pnfpn! That's super helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try out both B40 and BD45 .


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> just ordered *Yves Saint Laurent* '*Souffle D'Eclat*' Finishing Veil  can't wait to try it


  Which shade did you get? I'm kinda confused which one I would need (because I really do need another setting powder) lol


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2014)

I got 02 since it leans more yellow. I am curently MAC nc20 but mostly NC15 , ysl bd10 if that helps


----------



## whoadangjamie (Aug 19, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I went to the YSL counters today hoping to swatch the new foundation. Unfortunately, my local Nordstrom says they won't have it for sale until the 28th (although one can pre-sale now -- no thanks considering I see it online), Bloomingdale's hasn't yet received it, and Sephora doesn't have it available yet even though their site said that the store had inventory. Sephora did say though that it should be coming "very soon" so hopefully that means in the next few days! So curious about this foundation!


  My Nordstroms was passing out sample jars of it - so maybe you can call and see if they're going to do that for you too?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes my Nordstrom didn't have it to purchase but they had testers and was able to give samples from that.


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I got 02 since it leans more yellow. I am curently MAC nc20 but mostly NC15 , ysl bd10 if that helps


  Yup, that confirms why BD10 didn't work for me.  I'm more like NC10/15.  Frustrating, because I think the formula is nifty!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2014)

have you tried B10? might be slightly lighter and less yellow

  during winter I am like a ghost , NC 15 in studio fix fluid.  That's when I bought BD10 and matches perfectly


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks very much *pnfpn, whoadangjamie*, and *Purple Popcorn*! I ended up exchanging it at NM and found a pretty good color match with B30. Oddly enough, B30 is significantly darker and warmer than BD40 (this is my first time using a YSL foundation so the foundation color system seems a bit confusing). B30 is _slightly _light on me, but I think it'll look just fine with powder or liquid bronzer, and it'll be good for the winter time. B40 was darker and less warm so I passed on that. BD45 was significantly darker than BD40 as well and wasn't a good match, so B30 is it for me! 

  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> have you tried B10? might be slightly lighter and less yellow  during winter I am like a ghost , NC 15 in studio fix fluid.  That's when I bought BD10 and matches perfectly


  The problem is that I need it to be quite yellow. Most porcelain foundations are on the pinker or peachier side, which doesn't work on my yellow olive undertones. I blame my mixed ethnicity. Lol!  But if I had to choose between darker or peachier, I'd probably choose the latter.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-pur-couture-vernis-a-levres-glossy-stain-limited-edition/3848465?cm_mmc=display_rt-_-adr-_-women_makeup_lip-_-pers_np Has anyone seen anything about this shade? My friend is trying to find swatches of it but we know next to nothing about it.


 
  I believe that is # 9.  Just repackaged.  But I'm not positive.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I believe that is # 9.  Just repackaged.  But I'm not positive.


 
  I stopped at Saks yesterday and it is indeed #9.  The MA was wearing it and it looked really nice on her.  It is front and center in the display of new lipsticks and glossy stains and it says it is #9 so there is no mistake.  I think the MA at Nordstrom told me it was one of their classics or most popular or something and that is why it is in the special packaging.


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2014)

Got my Sephora package today (free 3-day shipping is worth spending enough to be VIB Rouge as far as I'm concerned- my previous orders could take up to two weeks!)

  So far I love the new blush. I'm wearing it today to see how it lasts, but so far I can say that it's very well-pigmented, goes on smoothly and blends very well. One thing that I should mention is that I swatched it first to see the shades separately vs blended and the swatches weren't good. I find the same thing with Guerlain blushes- very difficult to get a swatch that looks decent, but with a brush on the cheeks, they're a completely different animal. 

  The two shades in #6 are a medium-deep warm rose that reminds me a little of a darker, pinker Nars Amour (one of my favourite blushes). The centre square is a light, shimmery peachy gold that adds a bit of warmth and a very subtle glow when blended. It's the sort of shade that looks healthy and alive when worn. I have to be a bit careful, because it's somewhat easy to overdo on my pale face, but luckily for me, blending it out repairs any "oops" pretty easily. I think this would be a good shade for deeper complexions than mine for certain.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2014)

I caved and ordered the Souffle powder. Can't wait to get it! I'm still wondering why it's not available here in Germany (ordered from the UK).


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2014)

mine is supposed to arrive today!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2014)

Monsy said:


> mine is supposed to arrive today!


  Yay! Which shade did you get? I got 01. It will probably take a week or so to get here.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2014)

02


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2014)

Monsy said:


> 02


  Oops, I just saw that you posted about it earlier.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2014)

it's ok

  i will take more pics and hopefully try it in next couple of days
  although i planned to wear it with Touch eclat foundation which I only wear during late fall and winter since it's so dewy and moisturizing it's not really for humid and warm chicago summers it would melt off right away


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

katred said:


> Got my Sephora package today (free 3-day shipping is worth spending enough to be VIB Rouge as far as I'm concerned- my previous orders could take up to two weeks!)
> 
> So far I love the new blush. I'm wearing it today to see how it lasts, but so far I can say that it's very well-pigmented, goes on smoothly and blends very well. *One thing that I should mention is that I swatched it first to see the shades separately vs blended and the swatches weren't good. I find the same thing with Guerlain blushes- very difficult to get a swatch that looks decent, but with a brush on the cheeks, they're a completely different animal. *
> 
> The two shades in #6 are a medium-deep warm rose that reminds me a little of a darker, pinker Nars Amour (one of my favourite blushes). The centre square is a light, shimmery peachy gold that adds a bit of warmth and a very subtle glow when blended. It's the sort of shade that looks healthy and alive when worn. I have to be a bit careful, because it's somewhat easy to overdo on my pale face, but luckily for me, blending it out repairs any "oops" pretty easily. I think this would be a good shade for deeper complexions than mine for certain.


  I figured as much.  I swatched 2 of the blushes yesterday in store and couldn't get much to show up.  I hoped it would show better on the cheeks.  Doesn't help for picking a color though.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought #6 and love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have 01 it is perfection ! I used it without any CC Cream or foundation. Very, very finely milled, and really very good. I have DiorSkin Nude Rose Powder which is so good too, but the YSL powder well you cant' go wrong with that powder IMO. I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 25, 2014)

I went checked out the veil today and it is AMAZING! I could not leave the counter without it!


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 26, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I went checked out the veil today and it is AMAZING! I could not leave the counter without it!


  Really?  I have had my eye on it, but wasn't sure if it'd be different from other powders I have.  Does it give a luminous soft focus effect?


----------



## chsai (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi all lovelies,
  I want to try touché éclat foundation and new veil. Can you all recommend me the color? My other foundation matches are nars sheer glow foundation in Punjab, Giorgio Armani luminous silk foundation 5.75, chanel perfection lumiere foundation in 30 beige and chanel poudre universal libre loose powder also in 30. All help is much appreciated.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 26, 2014)

For touche eclat I think B30


----------



## Yogi Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I went to the YSL counters today hoping to swatch the new foundation. Unfortunately, my local Nordstrom says they won't have it for sale until the 28th (although one can pre-sale now -- no thanks considering I see it online), Bloomingdale's hasn't yet received it, and Sephora doesn't have it available yet even though their site said that the store had inventory. Sephora did say though that it should be coming "very soon" so hopefully that means in the next few days! So curious about this foundation!


Are you able to order from Sephora.fr ? I purchased mine from their website today.


----------



## Yogi Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone have some YSL products from the Rose Glow Collection? I swatched them today but I'm not sure if I like them. The primer seems to be nice but I'm not happy about the gold glitter in the Touche Éclat formula.


----------



## Yogi Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

Is that a new product? I never heard of it before. The product description seems to be promising


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 27, 2014)

Yogi Belle said:


> Is that a new product? I never heard of it before. The product description seems to be promising


  It's out for a while now in the US, but I haven't seen it anywhere here. A friend of mine was able to order one at Parfumdreams months ago, but it was the last one they had and they said it was discontinued, which doesn't make any sense sine it was just released back then. So no idea what's going on with it.


----------



## Yogi Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, Dominique
> 
> 
> Wow, where did you see the collection? My friend & I were trying to find out if we'll get in Germany but to no avail.
> ...


 
  My friend and I ordered it from Boots.uk with package forwarding. I asked my friends working for YSL and they said it will not be released in Germany


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 27, 2014)

Yogi Belle said:


> My friend and I ordered it from Boots.uk with package forwarding. I asked my friends working for YSL and they said it will not be released in Germany


  Oh OK, I thought you may have seen it at a counter  That's too bad then that the Touche Eclat has glitter. The primer looks nice in swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yogi Belle said:


> My friend and I ordered it from Boots.uk with package forwarding. I asked my friends working for YSL and they said it will not be released in Germany


  In fact the Fall collection was launched at Sephora a few days ago and the new foundation " Encre de Peau " and that powder " Souffle d'Eclat " too but no pink blush or proper collection except the Fall one. I saw the pink collec. on blogs but here we just have Encre de Peau and the loose powder . Maybe later ?  I hope you will find it


----------



## katred (Aug 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I hope you will find it


  Sephora never got the colour parts of the Spring collection over here either. Seems to be a way of offering other retailers exclusives, but if other retailers don't have it, it seems sort of stupid to keep it out of Sephora.


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 27, 2014)

I have been waiting for the Rose Glow collection to launch as well, but my Nordstrom counter is extremely slow at getting things and they only get partial collections for some odd reason.  I'm hoping it'll at least launch online, but I'm guessing I'll have to buy off YSL's website.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2014)

katred said:


> Sephora never got the colour parts of the Spring collection over here either. Seems to be a way of offering other retailers exclusives, but if other retailers don't have it, it seems sort of stupid to keep it out of Sephora.


I agree, it's the same with Lancôme ( sadly enough because the collections look good like the Jason Wu one ), L'Oréal.... ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If someone needs that powder I can send it from here but I have no PayPal account and the shipping costs are high ( in that case I would say 12 € insured ) it's quite big, I would put it in a small package. The powder itself is 48 €, well.....


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2014)

I received one of the Blush Volupte a few days ago and it is so pretty :eyelove:


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 31, 2014)

MACina said:


> I received one of the Blush Volupte a few days ago and it is so pretty :eyelove:


  Oh are these released in Germany yet?? Looks so lovely!


----------



## katred (Aug 31, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Oh are these released in Germany yet?? Looks so lovely!


  They're barely out here, so I'd expect them in the next couple of weeks. The formula is divine.


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Oh are these released in Germany yet?? Looks so lovely!
> 
> 
> Not sure, I haven' t seen them here yet.I found mine on ebay
> ...


  I so agree!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 1, 2014)

I was recently gifted the ysl couture palette 5 (the purple one), and I must say, the difference between drugstore and high end shadows is astonishing (at least in this case). So buttery smooth, and literally so much product got on my brush from merely tapping lightly, and with minimal fallout. Great pigmentation and long lasting. The only thing is, I wish the palette had a heavier feel, especially for the price. The big mirror is nice though.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> Not sure, I haven' t seen them here yet.I found mine on ebay
> But I hope that they will have them here soon because, like katred says, the texture is gorgeous!


 
  Everything from YSL comes so late to Germany, it is rather unbelievable. Summer Collection is released just a couple of weeks ago,
  no signs of Fall Collection yet.


----------



## MACina (Sep 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Everything from YSL comes so late to Germany, it is rather unbelievable. Summer Collection is released just a couple of weeks ago,
> *no signs of Fall Collection yet*.


  I have already found the Fall Collection here and bought the Leather Fetiche Palette and Nude Acoustic (posted it over in the Fall thread).I will most likely go back for more lipsticks.

  Check your local Douglas.They will probably have it already too


----------



## Pamele (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a sample of fusion ink foundation, I was scared
  that it's gonna be overhyped but it's soo perfect,
  I looked at some reviews and they were really mixed but 
  when I tried it out myself, I just fell in love, it beats my
  high end fave - MAC Studio Sculpt which is shocking 

  EDIT: So I bought the whole bottle and omg, it's the perfect 
  foundation, I just can't explain but this is exactly what I was looking for,
  I don't even care for a steep price, it's so worth, I just don't
  understand why this gets such low reviews, but I don't care for any of them
  like I used to when was starting off with makeup, they're just worthless,
  you always gotta try and see for yourself and I'm so glad I didn't buy into
  those cry-baby stuff and not missed out on the best foundation I have 

  I feel like I'm gonna move from being MAC obsessed to YSL


----------



## Lilly83 (Sep 7, 2014)

MACina said:


> I received one of the Blush Volupte a few days ago and it is so pretty :eyelove:


  :eyelove:


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 8, 2014)

Pamele said:


> I got a sample of fusion ink foundation, I was scared
> that it's gonna be overhyped but it's soo perfect,
> I looked at some reviews and they were really mixed but
> when I tried it out myself, I just fell in love, it beats my
> ...


  im gonna give this foundation a try and HOPE they have my shade. im a med drk complexion and I know more expensive brands tend to forget about our shades so crossing fingers to a match!! I always laugh when someone refers to MAC as "high end" cuz I've always thought of them as the cheaper brand. im truly bored with mac now so im moving on to higher end...REAL high ends lol. im in love with YSL lippies and lookin to branch off into Tom Ford EEEEK!!! my wallet will hate me I know! Thank gaaaawd for nordy notes tho!


----------



## Pamele (Sep 8, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im gonna give this foundation a try and HOPE they have my shade. im a med drk complexion and I know more expensive brands tend to forget about our shades so crossing fingers to a match!! I always laugh when someone refers to MAC as "high end" cuz I've always thought of them as the cheaper brand. im truly bored with mac now so im moving on to higher end...REAL high ends lol. im in love with YSL lippies and lookin to branch off into Tom Ford EEEEK!!! my wallet will hate me I know! Thank gaaaawd for nordy notes tho!


  actually I think MAC is high end, and stuff like YSL and so on is luxury end 
  btw I don't know how the shades run in this foundation but I got B60 (NW30/NC37)
  and it was almost the darkest one in the counter, maybe because it's brand new
  and they didn't get the darker and lighter (the lightest one was like a light tan, not
  actual white skin ;/) shades yet


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw the new blushes and rose gold collection. Very beautiful. I like the blushes, very smooth and good pigmentation, and they could be swatched easily with my finger, but didn't crumble, so I think the hardness of the powder is just right.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

MACina said:


> I received one of the Blush Volupte a few days ago and it is so pretty :eyelove:


   Beautiful MACina----Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im gonna give this foundation a try and HOPE they have my shade. im a med drk complexion and I know more expensive brands tend to forget about our shades so crossing fingers to a match!! I always laugh when someone refers to MAC as "high end" cuz I've always thought of them as the cheaper brand. im truly bored with mac now so im moving on to higher end...REAL high ends lol. im in love with YSL lippies and lookin to branch off into Tom Ford EEEEK!!! my wallet will hate me I know! Thank gaaaawd for nordy notes tho!


   Looking forward to hearing what you think of it Kiki.  MAC is and will always be my first love, but exploring other brands has been both eye-opening & rewarding.  I've 
  enjoyed ODing on Chanel, Tom Ford, Dior & YSL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

Did any of you YSL lovers who also happen to be Sephora VIB Rouge pick up the YSL Designer Essential *500 point reward*?  I don't usually get these reward offers because they can be a bit lackluster, but this one spoke to me.  It's a super cute mini set which includes; a water proof black eye pencil, Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick in 1 Le Rouge; Volume Mascara in Babydoll Black and an engraved YSL mirror reminiscent of the leather-look Fétiche e/s palette.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2014)

I got email for it yesterday and I held off... I would not use lipstick and mascara i think it's not as good as shocking one. Mirror does look really nice


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did any of you YSL lovers who also happen to be Sephora VIB Rouge pick up the YSL Designer Essential *500 point reward*?  I don't usually get these reward offers because they can be a bit lackluster, but this one spoke to me.  It's a super cute mini set which includes; a water proof black eye pencil, Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick in 1 Le Rouge; Volume Mascara in Babydoll Black and an engraved YSL mirror reminiscent of the leather-look Fétiche e/s palette.


  Hi Med! I saw a pic of that set on Instagram, it looks great. I think I have the same mirror, it came as a gift with purchase here a while ago.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did any of you YSL lovers who also happen to be Sephora VIB Rouge pick up the YSL Designer Essential *500 point reward*?  I don't usually get these reward offers because they can be a bit lackluster, but this one spoke to me.  It's a super cute mini set which includes; a water proof black eye pencil, Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick in 1 Le Rouge; Volume Mascara in Babydoll Black and an engraved YSL mirror reminiscent of the leather-look Fétiche e/s palette.[/COLOR]


   Ooh, sounds nice


----------



## TinTin (Sep 11, 2014)

I picked up the 500 point reward! I mainly got it for the lipstick and mirror.

  When it arrives, I'll definitely share some details!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

TinTin said:


> I picked up the 500 point reward! I mainly got it for the lipstick and mirror.
> 
> When it arrives, I'll definitely share some details!


  You know TinTin, I thought I'd missed it because I hadn't checked my E-mail until later in the day.  I just got notification that it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been wearing Souffle powder for the past couple of days and I like it. It does have shimmer when you do heavy swatch with fingers but when applied on face I can't see any really even when I look really closely. I have shade 02 which is very light yellow/neutral tone. It works well with YSL touch eclat foundation shade BD10 or for example MAC nc15/20, chanel beige 10/20
  it is extremely silky soft. It does smooth the skin, gives nice "polished" look, makes pores look smaller and everything slightly "photoshop" looking 
  It is kinda on a similar page as Meteroties perles but less shimmery. I would say it's most comparable to Givenchy loose powder


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2014)

I think the Souffle powder is best used combined with a foundation especially the touch eclat, I love it! If I wanted to use powder only, I reach for Chanel Les Beiges.


----------



## luvmakeup88 (Sep 12, 2014)

has anyone bought blush volupte 6, 7, or 8? If so, thoughts? can you please post pic of you wearing it?


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful MACina----Hope you're enjoying it.


  Thanks, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do, I loveeeeee it


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

So, in addition to the advice and support on Specktra I was also able to get this from one of our lovely members:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bleus Lumière!!!!  (I tried to forget about it but just couldn't)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> (I tried to forget about it but just couldn't)


  Congrats AWS!!!  I love this palette & wore it this week.   ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I think the Souffle powder is best used combined with a foundation especially the touch eclat, I love it! If I wanted to use powder only, I reach for Chanel Les Beiges.


  Agreed.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Congrats AWS!!!  I love this palette & wore it this week.   ENJOY!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you as always [@]Medgal07[/@]!  I was lucky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's that Sephora 500 point VIB Rouge reward that I mentioned.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Here's that Sephora 500 point VIB Rouge reward that I mentioned.[/COLOR]


   Oooh!


----------



## TinTin (Sep 13, 2014)

The Bleus Lumiere palette is available for pre-order at Barneys if anybody missed it before. Estimated arrival is sometime in Oct.

  Picked up one for now just in case.


----------



## TinTin (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's that Sephora 500 point VIB Rouge reward that I mentioned.


  Got mine too yesterday!

  I'm a little disappointed that the mirror isn't a clamshell, but I still think the gift as a whole is a pretty good redemption.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

TinTin said:


> The Bleus Lumiere palette is available for pre-order at Barneys if anybody missed it before. Estimated arrival is sometime in Oct.  Picked up one for now just in case.


   It's so nice


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hi Med! I saw a pic of that set on Instagram, it looks great. I think I have the same mirror, it came as a gift with purchase here a while ago.


  Yes the YSL powder is a setting powder but I often wear it without any foundation ( I never wear liquid foundations ), Shimmer particules ? I didńt notice any ( there are some in the Dior Skin Nude Rose powder ), The texture is a very finely milled one. Well so sorry you do not like it, maybe à combo foundation + powder, the new YSL foundation ? Reviews are very good here , I cańt review it as I do not have such foundations, I have the Chanel loose powder one or Estée Lauder Double Wear compact version .


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

TinTin said:


> Got mine too yesterday!
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the mirror isn't a clamshell, but I still think the gift as a whole is a pretty good redemption.


  Glad you got yours,,,,and yes---I totally agree about the gift overall----good points rewards are few and far between.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2014)

Now I am getting curious about the Soufflé powder. Sounds like it is even better than Guerlain meteorites since it is not so shimmery and I don't have to roll my brush on the ballz to get the powder even. My counter doesn't have it yet. And Fusion Ink will only come here next year. What a long wait.


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's that Sephora 500 point VIB Rouge reward that I mentioned.


 





 awesome


----------



## Monsy (Sep 14, 2014)

very heavy swatch of souffle powder 2


----------



## sugarberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> very heavy swatch of souffle powder 2


  I got to swatch these at the store, and I agree they're very nice.  They're so finely milled!  I did notice the shimmer/pearl particles, but I only noticed it under low-light.  I think it adds a nice radiance.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 17, 2014)

I picked up the souffle powder in the pink shade last spring and I love it!!! I also love the ink fusion foundation. I was concerned since BR10 was no longer made. BR20 is just fine. For those who are MAC NW 10 to NW 15. No need for primer or powder for this. I used the souffle with my Kevyn Aucoin airbrush foundation. Works really well. Being OCD, I do wipe the rim of the jar when I am done. Nothing like the mess with Armani Maestro.


----------



## TinTin (Sep 17, 2014)

Arrived faster than I expected!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

TinTin said:


> Arrived faster than I expected!


   That's a fun palette TinTin----ENJOY!!!


----------



## sugarberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Rose gold highlighter/primer out yet?  I have been checking in with my Nordies counter regularly, and they have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2014)

I have reached out to my sources in the know and let's see what they come back with. Once I know I will post it. Perks of being close to the powers that be in the world of makeup!!! Has anyone seen the Gucci makeup in person??? Tempting, but still undecided.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I have reached out to my sources in the know and let's see what they come back with. Once I know I will post it. Perks of being close to the powers that be in the world of makeup!!! *Has anyone seen the Gucci makeup in person???* Tempting, but still undecided.....


   There's a Gucci thread.  Several Specktrettes have already purchased and used many of the products---tons of pics & swatches, and lots of good buzz.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 23, 2014)

thanks so much for the info, I am a bit slow these days.....


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I'm glad I waited to get the Tuxedo e/s palette. I want it in the glittery black packaging for holiday! chic profile posted pics


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

ashievic said:


> thanks so much for the info, I am a bit slow these days.....






Absolutely no problem.  I hope to see you there.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2014)

Please learn from my mistake. The problem with the sequins it is merely tape with sequins glued on it. It is very delicate and the sequins fall off easily. Remember the nightmare I had with Selfridges??? At least this time they are not doing deceptive marketing. Under the tape is the normal packaging. So they literally slap a fancy duct tape over the regular product. I do agree it is quite lovely. But not to be carried in a purse.....


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 24, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Please learn from my mistake. The problem with the sequins it is merely tape with sequins glued on it. It is very delicate and the sequins fall off easily. Remember the nightmare I had with Selfridges??? At least this time they are not doing deceptive marketing. Under the tape is the normal packaging. So they literally slap a fancy duct tape over the regular product. I do agree it is quite lovely. But not to be carried in a purse.....


  Thank you for the warning, I remember your story now. I wouldn't carry it in a purse, but if they are charging a lot extra for the special packaging, I may rethink that.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 24, 2014)

Now who is getting this one:

  http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-wild-edition-P388754?skuId=1653831

  I believe it is exactly the same to Palette #02 although nothing indicated. Someone also wrote below what I suspected.
  I took out my #02 and checked out with the photo, looks exactly the same.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Now who is getting this one:  http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-wild-edition-P388754?skuId=1653831  I believe it is exactly the same to Palette #02 although nothing indicated. Someone also wrote below what I suspected. I took out my #02 and checked out with the photo, looks exactly the same.  :huh:


  Hi [@]sarabeautime[/@] This palette never really drew me so I'll be skipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Now who is getting this one:
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-wild-edition-P388754?skuId=1653831
> 
> ...






 The decorative palette is really nice but the e/s looks like what I already have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> This palette never really drew me so I'll be skipping.


    I hear you AWS---we need more than just pretty packaging!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hear you AWS---we need more than just pretty packaging![/COLOR]


   ;-)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2014)

To me, the manner in which these "special" palettes are marketed is just hogwash. Who cares if the container/compact has sparkles on it? So we are suppose to fork over extra money for fancy duct tape on the regular compact???? Unlike the "leather fetish" palette is not one from the regular line. So I get to stand out as in being different go for a fancy compact to market it. To just re-promote a palette that has been out for awhile to increase sales, really, they think we are that stupid???? Think of MAC Aquatic collection, all new colors, and super cool packaging. To me, this is just lazy and borderline yucky on YSL. Gee, maybe they had poor sales for this palette color so they decided to use duct tape with glitter to reduce their inventory???? Or maybe I am just being cranky....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2014)

I was so excited to see a new YSL Holiday palette yesterday.  It had blush, eyeshadow and lip color in it.  I really liked the color scheme but I was disappointed in a few of the shadows.  The bronze and gold were those glittery shadows they sell that really don't have much of a base color and is just sparkles.  The pink was nice and showed up on me but maybe just a tad too cool for me.  I really wanted to like it but I think I'll pass.  But you may like it so check it out.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw this at NM last week. For some reason I have never gotten excited when they toss blush, lip and eyeshadows together. Although the leopard packaging was cool. It is the Dior Holiday Shock lipsticks I am intrigued by. It is split down the middle with one side matte and one side sparkle. I also hope their eyeshadow 5 pan that looks in pictures in to be black/silver/gray/white gold really does look like that. I have been undecided on the YSL tuxedo palette, and the Dior at least in pictures looks like a amped up version of the tuxedo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I saw this at NM last week. For some reason I have never gotten excited when they toss blush, lip and eyeshadows together. Although the leopard packaging was cool. It is the Dior Holiday Shock lipsticks I am intrigued by. It is split down the middle with one side matte and one side sparkle. I also hope their eyeshadow 5 pan that looks in pictures in to be black/silver/gray/white gold really does look like that. I have been undecided on the YSL tuxedo palette, and the Dior at least in pictures looks like a amped up version of the tuxedo.


   I'm with you on this.  I thought it was just my hangup but I have a wee problem w/co-mingled makeup products.  
  I passed on the TF summer palette for the same reason.  I just prefer my products separate.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw the collection, too, but was completely underwhelmed by it.  I guess I'm never really too excited about YSL holiday releases.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 8, 2014)

YSL ink is exactly the same thing as Maybelline dream wonder (or something like that)
  100% the same texture

  so sad to see one HE brand just repackage drugstore product 

  I would really expect similar formulas but better and improved from luxury brand


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2014)

I purchased the TF summer palette and returned it. It is just not my thing. I know some people go ga-ga over this type of packaging, but to me, I usually don't even give them a second glance


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I purchased the TF summer palette and returned it. It is just not my thing. I know some people go ga-ga over this type of packaging, but to me, I usually don't even give them a second glance


 Wow.  I didn't know that.  They stayed around longer than I thought they would---some may likely end up in CCOs


----------



## EllaS (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the Touche Eclat Or Rose (Rose Gold)? It's up on the YSL website and available at Sephora (Rouge preview I think). It looks so pretty but I wonder if it's really only worth getting if you're fair? I'm not sure the color would translate on medium skintone or darker. Thoughts?


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm curious about the Touche Eclat in Or Rose too, but I'm afraid it might be too dark for me (MAC NC15). The Sephora swatch looks quite dark, but it could be misleading.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 19, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Has anyone gotten the Touche Eclat Or Rose (Rose Gold)? It's up on the YSL website and available at Sephora (Rouge preview I think). It looks so pretty but I wonder if it's really only worth getting if you're fair? I'm not sure the color would translate on medium skintone or darker. Thoughts?


  I read on some bloggers' sites that it has gold sparkles on it that are more on the obvious side, same with the primer, which we apparently aren't getting here.  I was hoping for a light pearly pink type of highlighter with very fine shimmer, but I don't know how I feel about gold glitter under my eyes.  It's pricey, so I don't want to make an impulse buy!


----------



## EllaS (Oct 20, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> I read on some bloggers' sites that it has gold sparkles on it that are more on the obvious side, same with the primer, which we apparently aren't getting here.  I was hoping for a light pearly pink type of highlighter with very fine shimmer, but I don't know how I feel about gold glitter under my eyes.  It's pricey, so I don't want to make an impulse buy!


  I think I read that about the gold sparkles on one or two blogs, but then I've read a couple others that make no mention of sparkles and looking at the photos I see no sparkles at all (http://www.etcllymlrs.com/2014/08/ysl-touche-eclat-rose-edition-review-swatch-photo.html and http://www.reallyree.com/2014/07/ysl-touche-eclat-rose-gold-highlighter-review.html). So I'm not sure what to make of that! 

  I suspect this will be illuminating but that the pink hue will only be apparent if you're quite fair. I could be wrong. But frankly I don't see a pink hue at all on the first reviewer I linked above. I think I'm skipping this because I'm skeptical it will look any different on than the TE I already have. To satisfy my rose gold fix, I think I'm going to get the Becca rose gold highlighter since it imparts more color and that's really what I'm looking for.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 20, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I think I read that about the gold sparkles on one or two blogs, but then I've read a couple others that make no mention of sparkles and looking at the photos I see no sparkles at all (http://www.etcllymlrs.com/2014/08/ysl-touche-eclat-rose-edition-review-swatch-photo.html and http://www.reallyree.com/2014/07/ysl-touche-eclat-rose-gold-highlighter-review.html). So I'm not sure what to make of that!
> 
> I suspect this will be illuminating but that the pink hue will only be apparent if you're quite fair. I could be wrong. But frankly I don't see a pink hue at all on the first reviewer I linked above. I think I'm skipping this because I'm skeptical it will look any different on than the TE I already have. To satisfy my rose gold fix, I think I'm going to get the Becca rose gold highlighter since it imparts more color and that's really what I'm looking for.


  Here's the link that shows the sparkles and how light it is:
  http://anoushkaloves.com/beauty/ysl-touche-eclat-or-rose-rose-gold-radiant-touch/

  It just popped up on Sephora, if you're interested.  I agree with you on the color.  I can't say it looks rose gold, more like just a pinky highlighter, which MAC also carries.  I'm intrigued, though, so maybe I'll pick it up when Sephora has their sale.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess this is the spring collection? I'm definitely interested in the highlighter.







Spring 2015 - Разная ПЕРВАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ о коллекциях косметики (ВЕСНА 2015)! - Косметика - Общение на сайте ИЛЬ ДЕ БОТЭ - ИЛЬ ДЕ БОТЭ - магазины парфюмерии и косметики


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm also interested in the highlighter. The eyeshadow palette looks versatile and easy to wear too, I can wear just 1 or 2 shades or even all of them.


----------



## katred (Oct 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I guess this is the spring collection? I'm definitely interested in the highlighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That highlighter is beautiful. I've been needing wanting one with more of a pink/ peach tone that's not too sparkly.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't wait to see swatches of the highlighter!


----------



## a5n8g8e2l4a (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello ladies. I am addicted to the YSL Rouge pur Couture Glossy Stains.

  However I am unable to get to a counter, and need some help choosing a good color. I've posted a thread in the Recommendations forum. Here is the URL: http://www.specktra.net/t/190048/recommendations-for-ysl-glossy-stain-colors .

  If my fellow YSL addicts could give me some help choosing what should go on my wishlist, I'd really appreciate it. The more opinions I get the better idea I'll have of what to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh, and any advice on other products from YSL I should try?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 31, 2014)

bunnypoet said:


> I can't wait to see swatches of the highlighter!


  same


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't wait for the new oil lip tints!  I got to preview these as a Sephora Beauty University Event last Saturday.  These are supposed to launch online at Sephora in December, and should be in-store later in the month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait for the new oil lip tints!  I got to preview these as a Sephora Beauty University Event last Saturday.  These are supposed to launch online at Sephora in December, and should be in-store later in the month.


  This is the first that I've heard of these Yazmin.  Should be interesting.  I fell hard for the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush line.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait for the new oil lip tints!  I got to preview these as a Sephora Beauty University Event last Saturday.  These are supposed to launch online at Sephora in December, and should be in-store later in the month.
> This is the first that I've heard of these Yazmin.  Should be interesting.  I fell hard for the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush line.


  I can't wait for these to come out - they're amazing!  So moisturizing! It looks fairly sheer upon initial application, but the color does deepen.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

I am really confused choosing between between #11 Ballet Russe & Guerlain Les Violines!! Greatly appreciate any thoughts! Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am really confused choosing between between #11 Ballet Russe & Guerlain Les Violines!! Greatly appreciate any thoughts! Thank you!!


  I don't have either of those palettes V, but I do have several YSL palettes and only one Guerlain palette.  I love both brands but in this case I'd go with the Guerlain Les 
  Violines.  It just looks like a palette that you'd get a lot of use out of.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I can't wait for these to come out - they're amazing!  So moisturizing! It looks fairly sheer upon initial application, but the color does deepen.


    I'm definitely up for checking these out!!!  Are there any colors that you like in particular ?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 3, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait for the new oil lip tints!  I got to preview these as a Sephora Beauty University Event last Saturday.  These are supposed to launch online at Sephora in December, and should be in-store later in the month.


  i hope these will be nice for dry lips


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have either of those palettes V, but I do have several YSL palettes and only one Guerlain palette.  I love both brands but in this case I'd go with the Guerlain Les
> Violines.  It just looks like a palette that you'd get a lot of use out of.


  Thanks Meddy!! I will go with the guerlain one then!! I just got fascinated by the colors in #11 lol!! Do you have #9 love, I think??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Meddy!! I will go with the guerlain one then!! I just got fascinated by the colors in #11 lol!! Do you have #9 love, I think??


 Yes I do have # 9, *Babay Doll* Nude 09
 Bright Pink            Soft Pink
                    Pale Peach            Orange
                    Soft Violet


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes I do have # 9, *Babay Doll* Nude 09
> Bright Pink            Soft Pink
> Pale Peach            Orange
> Soft Violet


  How do you like #9 Meddy! You think its worth picking up or the Les Violines would get better use!! Thanks!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a dupe for the middle shade in palette 11 (Ballets Russes)? The pink and blue shades look too similar to shades in palettes 9,10 and Bleus Lumière for me to get that one, too.


----------



## Tushik (Nov 7, 2014)

YSL spring 2015 http://perfettome.ru/page/pervyj-vzgljad-na-ysl-makeup-collection-spring-2015


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Tushik said:


> http://perfettome.ru/page/pervyj-vzgljad-na-ysl-makeup-collection-spring-2015


  Thanks! I thought there was a highlighter, looks like its a blush????


----------



## Tushik (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks! I thought there was a highlighter, looks like its a blush????


 it's a highlighter))


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait for the new oil lip tints!  I got to preview these as a Sephora Beauty University Event last Saturday.  These are supposed to launch online at Sephora in December, and should be in-store later in the month.
> i hope these will be nice for dry lips


  I battle dry lips frequently, and these felt wonderful and moisturizing on my lips!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How do you like #9 Meddy! You think its worth picking up or the Les Violines would get better use!! Thanks!!


 I love #9 but if purple looked good on me I'd definitely buy Les Violines.  It's beautiful and I honestly do think you'll
   get more use out of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> There were no names, only numbers, so all I know is that I want #1!
> 
> 
> I battle dry lips frequently, and these felt wonderful and moisturizing on my lips!


   Good to know Yazmin!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a pic of the Oil Lip Tint. I hope there's a nice nude / neutral shade, I'm really interested in the formula. 




Frillseeker @frillseekerpix | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Monsy (Nov 12, 2014)

me too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm up for trying one.  I love the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush formula, texture, pigmentation, packaging, the colors and the wear-time.  Guess that covers everything


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm up for trying one.  I love the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush formula, texture, pigmentation, packaging, the colors and the wear-time.  Guess that covers everything


  Yup!!! love the kiss & blush!!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Does sephora not carry the rouge volupte shine in #19 Fuchsia in rage anymore?!
  I wanted to purchase it during the FnF sale but They didnt have it on the site or on the display in the store,
  Im pretty sure its not discontinued... I did see it pretty recently on the nordstrom website.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 15, 2014)

I found some promo pics of the Lip Oil Tints:

@ColorMakeUp_:#YSL#2015春季唇彩，全8色，每支3,800円+税，发售日：2015年2月13日

  Going by those, I want the light peachy one (4th from top).


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 15, 2014)

Great pics! I will check them out when they arrive. The colours look beautiful, I like 4, 5, 6 and the purple one. The name sounds funny, somehow it reminds me of oil slicks. But I like the idea and hope the formula is moisturising. The water tints we have around now, from Korean brands, feels dry and uncomfortable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh nice!!!! Love the applicators---I think I'd try the hot pink one first.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 16, 2014)

clarins is coming out with some tinted lip oli too


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> clarins is coming out with some tinted lip oli too


  I saw those too, I might get one. But I think they're more of a lip care product, wheres the YSL probably have a little more color to them.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I saw those too, I might get one. But I think they're more of a lip care product, wheres the YSL probably have a little more color to them.


  you are right


----------



## katred (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm curious about the lip tints. I just hope I'm not allergic, like I am to the Volupté formula.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## honey on boost (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  those palettes are gorgeous


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> those palettes are gorgeous


 I've been looking at them and drooling, but do we have any confirmation that what's in them is worth the cost?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Didn't Naynadine post pics earlier? Product overload lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been looking at them and drooling, but do we have any confirmation that what's in them is worth the cost?[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Didn't Naynadine post pics earlier? Product overload lol






I mean commentary on the quality of the products and not just the pretty packaging.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vK6GMhoeel/  http://instagram.com/p/vJauTXG2ob/  http://instagram.com/p/vJaTZlG2lv/  There was a repromote of Tuxedo in sequins  http://instagram.com/p/vdoBXDRNKX/   Oh, I haven't seen reviews but it's a skip for me


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

I did like the look of this one a lot but skipped. I can't even lol   http://instagram.com/p/u8fokqrHs_/   http://instagram.com/p/u8f5pZrHtg/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vK6GMhoeel/  http://instagram.com/p/vJauTXG2ob/  http://instagram.com/p/vJaTZlG2lv/  There was a repromote of Tuxedo in sequins  http://instagram.com/p/vdoBXDRNKX/   Oh, I haven't seen reviews but it's a skip for me


Pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, I haven't seen reviews but *it's a skip for me*


  Of course it is---shameless enabler


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Of course it is---shameless enabler[/COLOR]:getyou:


  Researcher lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/u8f5pZrHtg/


  The palette is attractive, but I can't deal with the co-mingled products.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The palette is attractive, but I can't deal with the co-mingled products.[/COLOR]


 Me too!!! It sure looks very pretty!! :sigh:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

I love the outside more than the inside lol and the matching Wild Edition Touche Eclat pen


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Ommorphia will be reviewing soon   http://instagram.com/p/vjgf50iuS8/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I love the outside more than the inside lol and the matching Wild Edition Touche Eclat pen


    Wouldn't get much use then, other than to look at---the pics of the eyeshadow looked pretty similar to a YSL 
   palette that I already have


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vjgf50iuS8/


  Thanks AWS!  That's a nice close up---now I can't imagine how I'd use that color combination in an eye-look.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks AWS!  That's a nice close up---now I can't imagine how I'd use that color combination in an eye-look.[/COLOR]


  I would use the pink and the centre shade, the neutrals together, maybe the pink over lids with the gold in the browbone... why am I trying to make this work lol what am I doing to myself lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I would use the pink and the centre shade, the neutrals together, maybe the pink over lids with the gold in the browbone... why am I trying to make this work lol what am I doing to myself lol


  LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Does the highlighter look a tad too shimmery in that pic???


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL





Vineetha said:


> Does the highlighter look a tad too shimmery in that pic???


  It does look quite sparkly.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Ommorphia will be reviewing soon I nearly passed out when I saw it. Did you also see the new YSL lip stain that is suppose to be oil based? I'm so looking forward to January.lol  http://instagram.com/p/vjgf50iuS8/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Does the highlighter look a tad too shimmery in that pic???


   I thought it looked glittery.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I would use the pink and the centre shade, the neutrals together, maybe the pink over lids with the gold in the browbone... why am I trying to make this work lol what am I doing to myself lol


   You know, I said practically the same thing about the Fétiche palette and it is one of my favorites.  Perhaps if I found the colors appealing it would be easier for me to 
  imagine an eye-look.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/11/18/ysl-spring-2015-makeup-sneak-peek-desir-de-jour/#axzz3JU9w8a1z

  Just more pics wonder why she didnt provide any swatches!!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been looking at them and drooling, but do we have any confirmation that what's in them is worth the cost?[/COLOR]


  Does it really matter?? Lolol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Does it really matter?? Lolol


----------



## sugarberry (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vjgf50iuS8/


  Ooh, I love pinks and use combinations like this on my eyes all the time.  Very pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> Ooh, I love pinks and use combinations like this on my eyes all the time.  Very pretty!


  Hopefully there will be swatches/reviews soon.


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/11/18/ysl-spring-2015-makeup-sneak-peek-desir-de-jour/#axzz3JU9w8a1z
> 
> Just more pics wonder why she didnt provide any swatches!!


  I think both Janine and Eugenia were at an event (with fancy google glasses, I find the idea awesome!) and took photos there. This is why there are no swatches.


----------



## sugarberry (Dec 3, 2014)

Just some more shots that Ommorphia posted.  Looks pretty!
  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/12/03/yves-saint-laurent-beaute-x-google-glass/


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Drool! Btw, I got Tuxedo finally and am loving it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh also, is anyone else dying to get one of the new YSL lip oils? I wish I was VIB Rouge so I could buy one now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Oh also, is anyone else dying to get one of the new YSL lip oils? I wish I was VIB Rouge so I could buy one now!


  I'm VIBR and I didn't even think of those.  I would love to have tried one.  I got a Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait...amazing cross between a lipstick and a gloss--dries 
   matte--totally non-sticky.  Oh well, I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm about to grab two of the Drive Me Copper and Pink About Me tint-in-oils.  It's currently a VIBR exclusive.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 3, 2014)

Can't wait to hear and see more about the oil tints. The google glass makeover is cool. I love to see my look created and also to wear it myself and do someone's makeup. I wonder if it will come to my counter.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a pic of the Oil Lip Tint. I hope there's a nice nude / neutral shade, I'm really interested in the formula.
> 
> Frillseeker @frillseekerpix | Websta (Webstagram)


thanks for posting I love the ysl glosses I'm getting these too I can't wait  


sarabeautime said:


> I think both Janine and Eugenia were at an event (with fancy google glasses, I find the idea awesome!) and took photos there. This is why there are no swatches.


thanks for posting okay my heart can't take it I need  Both polishes stunning  And the powder


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm about to grab two of the Drive Me Copper and Pink About Me tint-in-oils.  It's currently a VIBR exclusive.


pretty please let us know how u like them


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm about to grab two of the Drive Me Copper and Pink About Me tint-in-oils.  It's currently a VIBR exclusive.


 Well this VIBR is going to take a look---stat!!!  I like *Pink About Me* ...it just stands out.   Interestingly enough, my first K & B was 
*Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) *01.  Crush Me Orange *also caught my eye. I will only get one.  If I like it I'll go back for more.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Cherry My Cherie 5  Crush Me Orange 7 Pink About Me 8 Oh My Gold 2 got my eye on these


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> got my eye on these


   My gut said Pink About Me first because I love pink, but I wouldn't get to wear it for awhile.  I'm part of a lipstick challenge.  
  We're wearing red lipstick this week and orange next week, because it's still fall.  I ordered Crush Me Orange so I can 
  try the product next week.  I'm laughing right now because this is totally twisted logic!!!!

  I like your picks Glammy.  I thought about the red one too but I just ordered a red lip product.  I think I might be out of control!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't wait to hear more thoughts on these! I really have high hopes


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  My gut said Pink About Me first because I love pink, but I wouldn't get to wear it for awhile.  I'm part of a lipstick challenge.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  We're wearing red lipstick this week and orange next week, because it's still fall.  I ordered Crush Me Orange so I can[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  try the product next week.  I'm laughing right now because this is totally twisted logic!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I like your picks Glammy.  I thought about the red one too but I just ordered a red lip product.  I think I might be out of control!!![/COLOR]:haha:


yayy I can't wait until u get it I checked my sephora account I'm only $300 dollars away from begin vibr that's what I get for ordering from nordies all the time Lmbo I can't wait until I can order at least one to try ysl is having 20 percent off but when I looked on the site I didn't see these


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 4, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Can't wait to hear more thoughts on these! I really have high hopes


  Same!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to grab two of the Drive Me Copper and Pink About Me tint-in-oils.  It's currently a VIBR exclusive.
> ...


  I had a chance to try Drive Me Copper at a Sephora Beauty University event about 5 weeks ago.  I loved how it felt on the lips and kept them moisturized.  What's also great about these is the color deepens a little more from when it's first applied. Can't attest to wear time because I ended up taking it off so that I could wear a more vampy lip for a date I had that evening.  In any case those, I've been eagerly waiting for these to launch after the event's YSL rep told me Sephora's website would have them in early December.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yayy I can't wait until u get it I checked my sephora account I'm only $300 dollars away from begin vibr that's what I get for ordering from nordies all the time Lmbo I can't wait until I can order at least one to try ysl is having 20 percent off but when I looked on the site I didn't see these


 I made VIB Rouge by accident.  I had no idea what it was years ago...until they sent me the info and I gasped at how much I was spending at Sephora!!





With the money that I spend on beauty products, I want free shipping & Ebates in return.  If I have to pay for
shipping, I will more likely than NOT  purchase from that particular site. I saw something on TV yesterday that I want to share, because I tried it, and it worked.  When I logged onto Sephora to purchase the YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oil last night, I added my selection to my shopping basket.  I then opened another window on my computer and did a google search on the item.  To my surprise, on the right side of the page was a free gift offer from Sephora.
This is something that merchants do to incentivize you to complete that purchase with them.  Sometimes it's an added discount and sometimes, like in my case last night, its a free gift offer.  I copied the coupon code from the Google page and added it to the 'Promo Code' section on the Sephora check out page, at which time a small window opened and I was able to select one of six items.

 Check it out for yourself the next time you order from an online merchant!!!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi ladies. Several of you mentioned being curious about the tint-in-oils and I just got 3 so I wanted to chime in. I got Drive me Copper, I Rose You and Peach Me Love. On the positive side, I like the feeling of the formula. It's smooth like an oil balm and not sticky and it feels very comfortable and moisturizing on the lips. But I have to say I'm really disappointed in the "tint" aspect. All 3 just look like varying shades of pink/fuchsia on me. Drive Me Copper was particularly disappointing. I didn't detect any copper tint on my lips - just lots of copper sparkle. You can see it on my lips below - they're pink! And Peach Me Love isn't at all peach - not even swatched on my arm. It's bright pink. I Rose You is ok but it's very light though so if you have pigmented lips I doubt you'll see much color. Hopefully some of you have better experience with these than I have!








  From L to R: I Rose You, Peach Me Love, Drive Me Copper


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Hi ladies. Several of you mentioned being curious about the tint-in-oils and I just got 3 so I wanted to chime in. I got Drive me Copper, I Rose You and Peach Me Love. On the positive side, I like the feeling of the formula. It's smooth like an oil balm and not sticky and it feels very comfortable and moisturizing on the lips. But I have to say I'm really disappointed in the "tint" aspect. All 3 just look like varying shades of pink/fuchsia on me. Drive Me Copper was particularly disappointing. I didn't detect any copper tint on my lips - just lots of copper sparkle. You can see it on my lips below - they're pink! And Peach Me Love isn't at all peach - not even swatched on my arm. It's bright pink. I Rose You is ok but it's very light though so if you have pigmented lips I doubt you'll see much color. Hopefully some of you have better experience with these than I have!
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: I Rose You, Peach Me Love, Drive Me Copper


 Thanks a lot Ella!! This will just disappear Into nothingness on my pigmented lips though lol!! It's a skip!! :sigh:


----------



## EllaS (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks a lot Ella!! This will just disappear Into nothingness on my pigmented lips though lol!! It's a skip!!


  You're welcome! Yeah, I'm at a loss really. My lips are not very pigmented at all and still that copper...where'd it go?! And where did the pink come from out of copper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was wondering if these were supposed to be like the Dior Lip Glow that reacts with your own lip chemistry to produce color, but it doesn't say that in the description. I just don't know. Anyway if you have pigmented lips and want to try these I would suggest the brighter shades, but don't necessarily expect them to look on your lips like they do in your arm swatch. Peach Me Love is very bright - that one should show up. I wish now I would have tried Crush Me Orange instead of the copper...maybe something labeled orange would come closer to looking at least peach on my lips? Who knows. Ugh.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Dec 12, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Hi ladies. Several of you mentioned being curious about the tint-in-oils and I just got 3 so I wanted to chime in. I got Drive me Copper, I Rose You and Peach Me Love. On the positive side, I like the feeling of the formula. It's smooth like an oil balm and not sticky and it feels very comfortable and moisturizing on the lips. But I have to say I'm really disappointed in the "tint" aspect. All 3 just look like varying shades of pink/fuchsia on me. Drive Me Copper was particularly disappointing. I didn't detect any copper tint on my lips - just lots of copper sparkle. You can see it on my lips below - they're pink! And Peach Me Love isn't at all peach - not even swatched on my arm. It's bright pink. I Rose You is ok but it's very light though so if you have pigmented lips I doubt you'll see much color. Hopefully some of you have better experience with these than I have!
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: I Rose You, Peach Me Love, Drive Me Copper


  Thanks for the review! By the way, I am really disappointed at them. I thought they're similar to Dior fluid sticks, but it looks like they aren't. If I get them, I should skip I Rose You since I have pigmented lips. I'm thinking of Cherry my cherie and Pink about me.


----------



## beauxgoris (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a VIB rouge and purchased "Cherry My Cherie". I have medium pigmented lips and didn't think it would do much, but it left a nice stain. Kind of like benetint - if it were made with oil and for your lips. The color soaks in and deepens after application. I might try the peach next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Hi ladies. Several of you mentioned being curious about the tint-in-oils and I just got 3 so I wanted to chime in. I got Drive me Copper, I Rose You and Peach Me Love. On the positive side, I like the feeling of the formula. It's smooth like an oil balm and not sticky and it feels very comfortable and moisturizing on the lips. But I have to say I'm really disappointed in the "tint" aspect. All 3 just look like varying shades of pink/fuchsia on me. Drive Me Copper was particularly disappointing. I didn't detect any copper tint on my lips - just lots of copper sparkle. You can see it on my lips below - they're pink! And Peach Me Love isn't at all peach - not even swatched on my arm. It's bright pink. I Rose You is ok but it's very light though so if you have pigmented lips I doubt you'll see much color. Hopefully some of you have better experience with these than I have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huge disappointment.  I'm glad I purchased only one, Crush Me Orange.  The only saving grace is that they are moisturizing and I 
  was able to use a small  amount over a particularly dry matte lipstick.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 12, 2014)

beauxgoris said:


> I'm a VIB rouge and purchased "Cherry My Cherie". I have medium pigmented lips and didn't think it would do much, but it left a nice stain. Kind of like benetint - if it were made with oil and for your lips. The color soaks in and deepens after application. I might try the peach next.


  Good to hear Cherry My Cherie has good tint! I think you'll like peach. Or should I say "peach" LOL (since I don't think it's anything like peach)...but it's bright. And FWIW the peach also left the most stain when I swatched them on my arm, so you'll definitely maintain some tint on your lips even after the gloss is gone.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Huge disappointment.  I'm glad I purchased only one, Crush Me Orange.  The only saving grace is that they are moisturizing and I
> was able to use a small  amount over a particularly dry matte lipstick.


  Meddy how is the Crush Me Orange? I'm thinking of exchanging the copper for that one. Do you find it's pigmented enough and true to color?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Meddy how is the Crush Me Orange? I'm thinking of exchanging the copper for that one. Do you find it's pigmented enough and true to color?


     The scent is nice---it's peachy.  Here are swatches that I previously posted in the Sephora thread.  It is true to color, and while the pigmentation may be suitable for the 
   product itself, it's just not what I expected.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Dec 12, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Hmm. I only got one Dior Fluid Stick (Frisson) and I didn't like it so I didn't get any more. These have a completely different texture. Thinner, not sticky, more like an oily thin balm. If you have pigmented lips, I think your instincts are right to try Cherry my cherie or Pink about me. Those definitely seem to be more pigmented!
> 
> Good to hear Cherry My Cherie has good tint! I think you'll like peach. Or should I say "peach" LOL (since I don't think it's anything like peach)...but it's bright. And FWIW the peach also left the most stain when I swatched them on my arm, so you'll definitely maintain some tint on your lips even after the gloss is gone.


 
  I mean I thought they're as pigmented as Fluid sticks at least, but it looks like they aren't.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The scent is nice---it's peachy.  Here are swatches that I previously posted in the Sephora thread.  It is true to color, and while the pigmentation may be suitable for the
> product itself, it's just not what I expected.


  Thank you! It does look nice in the swatch. My concern is it won't look like that on my lips. Now I'm paranoid they're all going to turn pink once I put them on LOL.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 13, 2014)

OK here you can see the pigment. Nothing on my top lip (told you my lips aren't pigmented LOL!) and one application of the tint oils on my bottom lip. More applications will give you more tint to a degree. Peach Me Love is the most pigmented (remember below is only one coat) and it will leave a stain on your lips long after the gloss fades. The copper one fades quickly to pink on me (this photo was taken right after application) so this is as copper as it gets on me. HTH!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Thank you! It does look nice in the swatch. My concern is it won't look like that on my lips. *Now I'm paranoid they're all going to turn pink once I put them on* LOL.


   Oh I hope not.  I won't be wearing this alone, other than times when I'm at home having a makeup-free day.  I will likely get more use by wearing it over lipstick, but this is 
  pretty much a one-and-done for me.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 15, 2014)

Tried over the weekend and I didn't have the same experience with Drive Me Copper that I had when I tested it a couple months back. Formula's nice, but the tint was minimal and it didn't last as long in my lips; however! - I attribute that to the fact that I was chewing gum so I'm going to try it again without chewing any gum and see if I get a different result.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Tried over the weekend and I didn't have the same experience with Drive Me Copper that I had when I tested it a couple months back. Formula's nice, but the tint was minimal and it didn't last as long in my lips; however! - I attribute that to the fact that I was chewing gum so I'm going to try it again without chewing any gum and see if I get a different result.


 I'm not too impressed Yazmin!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2014)

If these don't have much colour, maybe Clarins lip comfort oil is a better choice. I have to see them in person first.  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/clarins-instant-light-lip-comfort-oil/


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 16, 2014)

Hmm, I think I lost interest in these as well. I think I will pick up one of the Clarins balms instead, maybe also their lip oil.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 16, 2014)

Just came across this swatch on Fabzilla http://www.thefabzilla.com/2014/12/yves-saint-laurent-volupte-tint-in-oil.html

  I Rose You looks A MILLION times better and more pigmented on her than it does on me so don't be turned off by my swatches alone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Just came across this swatch on Fabzilla http://www.thefabzilla.com/2014/12/yves-saint-laurent-volupte-tint-in-oil.html
> 
> I Rose You looks A MILLION times better and more pigmented on her than it does on me so don't be turned off by my swatches alone!


  Were we actually looking at the product or the product plus her naturally pink lips????  I think I'm still one & done with these.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Were we actually looking at the product or the product plus her naturally pink lips????  I think I'm still one & done with these.


  Good point. I've been sitting on my 3 shades unsure what to do. I do like the feel of the formula on my lips a lot. But I don't like the colors I chose. And I bought them with the Sephora $25 off gift certificate so if I return them I just lose the promo which stinks. *Sigh*

  If I knew what I know now, I would probably only buy Undress Me, the nude shade, and just use it as a balm or a gloss to wear over lipsticks. Hindsight always 20/20!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Good point. I've been sitting on my 3 shades unsure what to do. I do like the feel of the formula on my lips a lot. But I don't like the colors I chose. And I bought them with the Sephora $25 off gift certificate so if I return them I just lose the promo which stinks. *Sigh*
> 
> If I knew what I know now, I would probably only buy Undress Me, the nude shade, and just use it as a balm or a gloss to wear over lipsticks. Hindsight always 20/20!


 In your defense, we were pretty excited about this new lip product.  Lesson learned.  Next time we'll approach w/caution.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 17, 2014)

bbb gave a good review of the oil tints. She says 'they really do show up on the lips'. I will wait until I see and try them in person to decide.

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/ysl-volupte-tint-oil-swatches/


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

I am not sure if we have a separate thread for the spring collction but Yeux Collector Spring 2015 Palette and Ambre Indecent Lacquer are up on NM!! Did not see the lminizing powder though!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am not sure if we have a separate thread for the spring collction but Yeux Collector Spring 2015 Palette and Ambre Indecent Lacquer are up on NM!! Did not see the lminizing powder though!!


  Thanks Vee---I think I'll go take a look!



I wasn't wowed-----I must be tired.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Vee---I think I'll go take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't wowed-----I must be tired.


  I am looking forward to the luminizer!! I think I will wait for some swatches! not tempted to jump on it right away!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I am tired too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am looking forward to the luminizer!! I think I will wait for some swatches! not tempted to jump on it right away!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Or it could be that I've/we've purchased 3 e/s palettes in one week???  I have a major weakness for luminizers.  I'll definitely want to check that out!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Or it could be that I've/we've purchased 3 e/s palettes in one week???  I have a major weakness for luminizers.  I'll definitely want to check that out!!!


  Both neiman marcus and Bloomies have the palette, few lippies and the nail polish (sold out on NM) in stock  but i dont see the Lumiere de Jour Palette even on pre order!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Both neiman marcus and Bloomies have the palette, few lippies and the nail polish (sold out on NM) in stock  but i dont see the *Lumiere de Jour Palette * even on pre order!! :dunno:


  And that's the one I'm most interested in checking out!!! hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> And that's the one I'm most interested in checking out!!!


  me too!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 30, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/xQO-W4yfe8/ palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Both neiman marcus and Bloomies have the palette, few lippies and the nail polish (sold out on NM) in stock  but i dont see the Lumiere de Jour Palette even on pre order!!






Sniff, sniff.  I didn't see it either!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> palette


    It's nice---thanks for sharing that close-up, but I think I'm passing on eyeshadow due to eyeshadow overload.  
   Having purchased both Chanel spring palettes and ordered one of Guerlain's spring collection palettes, Meddy 
   needs to slow down a tad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> me too!!!


   THAT MAKES THREE OF US


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]Sniff, sniff.  I didn't see it either![/COLOR]


 Bergdorf goodman has the collection up too but no lumiere de jour :crybaby:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bergdorf goodman has the collection up too but no lumiere de jour


   I'm wondering if it will be an exclusive for one store for a bit???  But which one


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> palette


  Thanks! I was on the fence because do I really need anymore shades of brown eyeshadow (?!) but I ordered it from NM a couple of days ago. It looks pretty in these swatches so hopefully I'll feel it was justified.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 30, 2014)

I saw the palette at Neiman Marcus today and the SA told me it was exclusive to NM for now.  I guess that is not true,  from reports here.  I didn't notice the highlighter.  If it was there I probably would have noticed. I don't think I saw the nail polishes either.  The only thing that grabbed my attention was one of the Volupte glosses but I was guessing it was from the permanent collection.  It was pink with gold shimmers in it.  I wonder if it really goes with the collection or they were just filling in.  I refused to get anything until I get the promised gift card.  NM sent an email that I should be getting a gift card by tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Thanks! I was on the fence because do* I really need anymore shades of brown eyeshadow (?!) but I ordered it from NM a couple of days ago. It looks pretty in these swatches so hopefully I'll feel it was justified.*






The makeup heart wants, what the makeup heart wants!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw the palette at Neiman Marcus today and the SA told me it was exclusive to NM for now.  I guess that is not true,  from reports here.  I didn't notice the highlighter.  If it was there I probably would have noticed. I don't think I saw the nail polishes either.  The only thing that grabbed my attention was one of the Volupte glosses but I was guessing it was from the permanent collection.  It was pink with gold shimmers in it.  I wonder if it really goes with the collection or they were just filling in.  I refused to get anything until I get the promised gift card.  NM sent an email that I should be getting a gift card by tomorrow.


    I hope you get the GC, ICL!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's nice---thanks for sharing that close-up, but I think I'm passing on eyeshadow due to eyeshadow overload.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Having purchased both Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]spring palettes and ordered one of Guerlain's spring collection palettes, Meddy[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   needs to slow down a tad.[/COLOR]





EllaS said:


> Thanks! I was on the fence because do I really need anymore shades of brown eyeshadow (?!) but I ordered it from NM a couple of days ago. It looks pretty in these swatches so hopefully I'll feel it was justified.


  It's pretty but I don’t need those shades so it's a skip for me. Hope the pic helps others    http://instagram.com/p/xQdq4zyfXX/


----------



## ashievic (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought the new lip glosses/stains in silver tube. I bought all of them. Love them, and it adjusts to your skin tone. Actually pretty cool to apply and watch it change colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I bought the new lip glosses/stains in silver tube. I bought all of them. Love them, and it adjusts to your skin tone. Actually pretty cool to apply and watch it change colors.


  Are you referring to the Tint-in-Oil?  I have one and was so unimpressed with initially but it's really growing on me.  
  I like the applicator, and I just like putting it on when I'm not in full-makeup mode.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you referring to the Tint-in-Oil?  I have one and was so unimpressed with initially but it's really growing on me.
> I like the applicator, and I just like putting it on when I'm not in full-makeup mode.


  Glad some people like them! The reviews on Sephora seem fairly polarized, although overall they're still rated highly. I thought they were moisturizing at first but found the more I tested them my lips became painfully dry. And the tint always ended up magenta on my lips no matter what the color was "supposed" to be. I ended up returning them. The only thing I've returned to Sephora _ever! _I just could not make them work


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Glad some people like them! The reviews on Sephora seem fairly polarized, although overall they're still rated highly. I thought they were moisturizing at first but found the more I tested them my lips became painfully dry. And the tint always ended up magenta on my lips no matter what the color was "supposed" to be. I ended up returning them. The only thing I've returned to Sephora _ever! _I just could not make them work


 They're still my one and done, and I'm using it to get my money's worth.  In the process, it has grown on me.  I won't be purchasing anymore.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They're still my one and done, and I'm using it to get my money's worth.  In the process, it has grown on me.  I won't be purchasing anymore.


  Oh definitely, I'd do the same if I were you. And perhaps I would feel differently if I'd gotten the orange shade (coming from a fellow orange lover). That's always been my approach - even if I'm a little disappointed in a product, there's almost always _some_ way I can make it work. I'm glad you've found a way


----------



## ashievic (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes the tint oil glosses is what I wrote about. I use it just before I go to bed and my lips are nice and soft in the morning. It is a quiet little gem and I love all of them. Again, doesn't matter your skin tone. It adjusts to your skin tone. Sort of like the Dior blush, and lip balm from last year. I wear #3 foundation in Armani, a good friend wears 5.5, and when she wears these they adjust to her tone perfectly.


----------



## beauxgoris (Jan 4, 2015)

Has anyone purchased the new "Yves Saint Laurent Chinese New Year Couture Palette, Hearts Profusion Edition" yet? Looks cute for Valentine's day but not sure I'd use the colors much as I'm still waiting for the Burberry gold eye palette to ship.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh definitely, I'd do the same if I were you. And perhaps I would feel differently if* I'd gotten the orange shade (coming from a fellow orange lover).* That's always been my approach - even if I'm a little disappointed in a product, there's almost always _some_ way I can make it work. I'm glad you've found a way






Girl after my own heart for sure!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes the tint oil glosses is what I wrote about. I use it just before I go to bed and my lips are nice and soft in the morning. It is a quiet little gem and I love all of them. Again, doesn't matter your skin tone. It adjusts to your skin tone. Sort of like the Dior blush, and lip balm from last year. I wear #3 foundation in Armani, a good friend wears 5.5, and when she wears these they adjust to her tone perfectly.


    Oh I remember that blush---I love that blush!  It's the  Awakening Blush, *Rosy Glow *(PetalPink)---great stuff!!!!  I need to give it some love soon.  Thanks for reminding 
   me about it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

beauxgoris said:


> Has anyone purchased the new "Yves Saint Laurent Chinese New Year Couture Palette, Hearts Profusion Edition" yet? Looks cute for Valentine's day but not sure I'd use the colors much as I'm still waiting for the Burberry gold eye palette to ship.


   Are you referring to the palette with the little red hearts on it?  It's super cute but the eyeshadow looks like a YSL palette I already have.  If the e/s were unique to my collection I'd be all over it.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 5, 2015)

Just wanted to post my swatches from the Ombres De Jour palette in case anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was very pleased with the pigmentation. The colors are all very buildable and consistent. Can't wait to try this one out on the eyes ;-)


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Just wanted to post my swatches from the Ombres De Jour palette in case anyone's interested    I was very pleased with the pigmentation. The colors are all very buildable and consistent. Can't wait to try this one out on the eyes ;-)


 Thanks Ella for the swatches!  The shades are really pretty but for some reason I don't get that must have feel lol! Guess I am skipping tis one!! I really wanted the lumiere de jour and it's not popped up anywhere not even on preorder. Also I am way tooooo excited for Armani spring collection!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The shades are really pretty but for some reason I don't get that must have feel lol! Guess I am skipping tis one!! I really wanted the lumiere de jour and it's not popped up anywhere not even on preorder. Also I am way tooooo excited for Armani spring collection!!


  You have to follow your gut! Or as @Medgal07 says, the makeup heart knows what the makeup heart wants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think what got me about this palette is the pop of pink. I can't wear a lot of pinks, especially eyeshadows, because they either don't show up on me or they just do.not.work with my skin tone. But neutrals with a pop of pink? Just might work. We'll see!

  And that Armani spring collection. Well you know I was all flushed over the eye tints. I may need oxygen when the spring line pops up online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  edit: P.S. I have NO idea what is up with that lumiere de jour. I might be excited about it if showed up anywhere!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Just wanted to post my swatches from the Ombres De Jour palette in case anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Great pic & swatches Ella---thanks for taking the time.  I'm totally loving the pink---a real weakness of mine!!!   ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 6, 2015)

Are the Blush Volupte new, or am I the only one who hasn't seen them before?  I just ordered Baby Doll and Seductrice......hope they meet expectations!


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Shypo said:


> Are the Blush Volupte new, or am I the only one who hasn't seen them before?  I just ordered Baby Doll and Seductrice......hope they meet expectations!


  They're new from the Fall and since the launch was apparently marked "TOP SECRET" somewhere, it's no surprise you didn't see them. There's a photo that someone found several pages back here and then a couple of months later they suddenly started appearing in stores. Worst. Marketing. Ever.


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunning!  Thanks for the swatches.  I have been eyeing this. Hope you love it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2015)

katred said:


> They're new from the Fall and since the launch was apparently marked "TOP SECRET" somewhere, it's no surprise you didn't see them. There's a photo that someone found several pages back here and then a couple of months later they suddenly started appearing in stores. Worst. Marketing. Ever.


  Strange to hear that. I've seen them at my counters 'suddenly', with the old ones gone without notice. I thought that happened only in my counters.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 7, 2015)

Shypo said:


> Are the Blush Volupte new, or am I the only one who hasn't seen them before?  I just ordered Baby Doll and Seductrice......hope they meet expectations!


  I first heard about them a few months ago, here is a review for #6:

  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-passionnee-6-blush-volupte-review-photos-swatches

  I checked it out in person and it's very nice.

  I hope you like your choices!!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm interested in the highlighter...I just wish the compact was pink like the eyeshadow!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I'm interested in the highlighter...I just wish the compact was pink like the eyeshadow!


  Oh, me too!!  There was a highlighter that came out a couple of years ago, Northern Lights maybe?  It was gorgeous but it never came to the states.  I hope that's not the case with this one.......


----------



## Shypo (Jan 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I first heard about them a few months ago, here is a review for #6:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-passionnee-6-blush-volupte-review-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the link....interesting......they must've botched their launch as well.....I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure we're not getting Lumiere de Jour. I've been on the lookout for that for a while and haven't seen it - but it's already up at sites overseas, like Harrod's, Feelunique, Selfridges. Combine that, with the fact that the collection is already rolling out into stores/online tells me we won't be getting it. Or Nuit Noire La Laque Couture. Haven't seen that either.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2015)

hboy: I don't know why we don't get the nice illuminators. First Guerlain's spring one... And now possibly this. Sigh. They'd make a lot of money. I love a pretty illuminating powder!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't know why we don't get the nice illuminators. First Guerlain's spring one... And now possibly this. Sigh. They'd make a lot of money. I love a pretty illuminating powder!!


    I'm addicted to pretty illuminating powders!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm addicted to pretty illuminating powders!!![/COLOR]:happydance: :happydance:


  I'm on the hunt for a new one. I recently swatched Becca's... And, surprisingly.. I didn't really like any of them. Though the formula felt amazing though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm on the hunt for a new one. I recently swatched Becca's... And, surprisingly.. I didn't really like any of them. Though the formula felt amazing though!


  I rarely reach for my Becca. I don't even remember the name of the one I have. I guess I liked it enough to buy it. But it sits in one of my makeup drawers unloved. I like my Chanel & a few other brands so much more. I think there are much nicer ones out there. I have oily skin and after using othes I could see that my Becca wasn't near as flattering on my skin. Of course it's not the brand but the product itself.  I try not to look at those little prettiness (but of course I do) when I read posts about a lovely new one in a collection as they become addictive. I hope you find one or more that you fall in love with.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm on the hunt for a new one. I recently swatched Becca's... And, surprisingly.. I didn't really like any of them. Though the formula felt amazing though!


   The formula is GREAT.  That was a very pleasant surprise for me because I had no experience with this brand.  I would say their formula is superior 
  to some high-end highlighters.  My favs are Opal, Topaz & Rose Gold, all pressed.  Don't waste your time w/Champagne Gold---it's the color of polenta!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

shadowaddict said:


> I finally had to stop looking at new highlighters as they become addictive and they last forever. I hope you find one or more that you fall in love with.


  You must have Champagne Gold


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't know why we don't get the nice illuminators. First Guerlain's spring one... And now possibly this. Sigh. They'd make a lot of money. I love a pretty illuminating powder!!


It feels like we're getting jipped out of a lot of things this spring. I love highlighters and don't think I can ever have too many. I went onto Feelunique to "look" around and put Lumiere de Jour back into my cart. I went to check out and it said "Sorry, we cannot ship this product to the United States". Which I totally don't understand because they have free worldwide delivery. I know Harrod's has it (I don't remember if it's at Selfridges or not) and I know they ship here, but who knows if they would ship the palette here. Sigh.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2015)

there is sometimes limitations of what can be shipped to certain countries... often Lancome has great illuminators/limited edition powders only for eu and canada and they never make it to usa. so annoying


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> there is sometimes limitations of what can be shipped to certain countries... often Lancome has great illuminators/limited edition powders only for eu and canada and they never make it to usa. so annoying


  I wonder what it is about them that puts a limitation on shipping over here!!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 8, 2015)

Shypo said:


> Thanks for the link....interesting......they must've botched their launch as well.....I can't wait to get mine!


  Let us know what you think!


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

MissTania said:


> The funny thing is it was mentioned in an earlier link from Ommorphia Beauty Bar and she is based in Canada.
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/?s=YSL+Spring+2015&imagesubmit.x=0&imagesubmit.y=0
> 
> ...


  It's weird, but sometimes brands lump Canada in with the US while others lump us in with Europe. I know Chanel has Canada on the European schedule and I think that YSL does as well. I have no idea why that is, but I can testify to the fact that it does happen.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 10, 2015)

katred said:


> It's weird, but sometimes brands lump Canada in with the US while others lump us in with Europe. I know Chanel has Canada on the European schedule and I think that YSL does as well. I have no idea why that is, but I can testify to the fact that it does happen.


That makes sense, I recall Canada got Chanel JC blush in Rose Glacier yet as far as I am aware it never made it to the US!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

YSL cream to powder invisible foundation As per the post!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like there are a few new interesting products coming out:

Przegląd nowości Yves Saint Laurent

  I'm definitely interested in the Blur Perfector and the eye primer if Fair is light enough for me.

  The e/s palette looks amazing as well, according to this site there will be two, the nude one and a darker one (smoky, I'm guessing).




Carolines Mode | Beauty


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Looks like there are a few new interesting products coming out:  Przegląd nowości Yves Saint Laurent  I'm definitely interested in the Blur Perfector and the eye primer if Fair is light enough for me.  The e/s palette looks amazing as well, according to this site there will be two, the nude one and a darker one (smoky, I'm guessing).
> 
> Carolines Mode | Beauty


 Ooo I really really like the look of this palette! And hoping everything makes its way to US too!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo I really really like the look of this palette! And hoping everything makes its way to US too!!


  And let's hope it's not LE. The primers seem like products that should be permanent, but I'm wondering about the palettes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> And let's hope it's not LE. The primers seem like products that should be permanent, but I'm wondering about the palettes.


 Oh I sure hope not!! They look like nice additions to perm lineup!! No LE !!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Looks like there are a few new interesting products coming out:
> 
> Przegląd nowości Yves Saint Laurent
> 
> ...


I just hope that's going to be all permanent! YSL has become totally interesting again.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 11, 2015)

they also revamped their famous mascara  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/ysl-luxurious-mascara-false-lash-effect-2015.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy to hear interesting news from YSL. The eyeshadow palette is pretty but must be quite pricey. I'm still waiting for fusion ink foundation to launch here. SAs told me they will come this year, but exactly when they have no idea. Which makes me wonder when will the new products arrive at my counters. The spring collection and tint in oil are here though, which is very quick!

  Nothing must have for me from the spring collection, but I didn't look at the lipsticks properly. The quint swatched very well, pigmented but soft and feminine. The powder didn't feel very unique to me. I don't like the packaging for the quint and powder, the glitters are on the surface without a coating, and I feel they will fall off after handling it for a while, making a mess on my hands when I'm doing makeup.

  The tint in oil is very interesting for me and I will purchase one to try. My counter only has #1 - 6, no 7 and 8, which is disappointing because 7 and 8 look more pigmented and I really like the colours. The texture feels great on my hand, it is oil but it is not sticky, goopey or runny like cooking oil, it has a cushy touch. The shades all turn pinkish on my hand, but reading what they should be, they should turn out differently on our lips. Do they really do that I need to try. # 3 and 4 are the most sheer, almost colourless. # 1 and 2 are light pinks, I almost can't differentiate them, with #1 being more intense. 5 is a bright pink, while 6 coral. It has a fruity scent but it is very light and I am glad because I dislike intense fruity lip products. Maybe I will start off with # 1.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Are the ones on top single shadows? They look gorgeous!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2015)

yes single eyeshadows. bottom pic is eyeshadow primer. in the middle ysl touch eclat blur primer and blur perfector


----------



## LiliV (Jan 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes single eyeshadows. bottom pic is eyeshadow primer. in the middle ysl touch eclat blur primer and blur perfector


  Thanks! Can't wait to see swatches of the shadows


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xxCZiplIpS/


----------



## katred (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's a review of the powder/ highlighter:  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2015/01/yves-saint-laurent-palette-lumiere-de-jour-review-photos-swatches-ysl-spring-2015.html


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2015)

so disappointing... it looks like nothing. meh . an easiest skip ever


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2015)

Perhaps this will be more interesting...  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-couture-monoo-eyeshadows-spring-2015


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2015)

I am hoping for some amazing Touche eclat primer.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 13, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2015/01/yves-saint-laurent-palette-lumiere-de-jour-review-photos-swatches-ysl-spring-2015.html


  Oh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's definitely a skip for me.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 13, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-couture-monoo-eyeshadows-spring-2015


  I have to say, having to go up against the Gucci monos, the Giorgio Armani Solos, and the MUFE Artist Shadows, I'm nervous for YSL. But hopefully these won't disappoint!


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 13, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-couture-monoo-eyeshadows-spring-2015


I just saw these up at Saks this morning. Has anyone seen any shade descriptions for these at all?


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Looks like there are a few new interesting products coming out:
> 
> Przegląd nowości Yves Saint Laurent
> 
> ...


Okay. That palette is gorgeous. I definitely want it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/ysl-couture-variation-palette-review-swatches-no-1-nu.html


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/ysl-couture-variation-palette-review-swatches-no-1-nu.html


  Beautiful! And not as expensive as I thought it would be.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/ysl-couture-variation-palette-review-swatches-no-1-nu.html


 Love the palette!!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

Beautiful, but very close to Naked and Clarins Essential. I think I can't justify buying another nude palette. Maybe the #2 option will be something more unique.


----------



## katred (Jan 15, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Beautiful, but very close to Naked and Clarins Essential. I think I can't justify buying another nude palette. Maybe the #2 option will be something more unique.


  Yes, from the description I think I'd lean towards the Tuxedo palette.


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 15, 2015)

I just popped into Nordstrom and they had a full display of new Rouge Volupte Shines.  They had numbers 20, 21, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32, and 33.  The SA said she just got them in and that they were limited edition.  I just checked out the YSL website and they also have these colors but it appears it has the auto-replenish option (which I believe doesn't show up if something is limited edition ??)  (Can I also just say the YSL site is one of the MOST annoying!)

  Has anybody else seen these?  (Sorry if this is old.  I don't check this thread as often as some of the others....)


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I just popped into Nordstrom and they had a full display of new Rouge Volupte Shines.  They had numbers 20, 21, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32, and 33.  The SA said she just got them in and that they were limited edition.  I just checked out the YSL website and they also have these colors but it appears it has the auto-replenish option (which I believe doesn't show up if something is limited edition ??)  (Can I also just say the YSL site is one of the MOST annoying!)  Has anybody else seen these?  (Sorry if this is old.  I don't check this thread as often as some of the others....)


  Interesting! If it was mentioned I missed it.  [@]katred[/@] I might really have use my standby lipstick box.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 15, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I just popped into Nordstrom and they had a full display of new Rouge Volupte Shines.  They had numbers 20, 21, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32, and 33.  The SA said she just got them in and that they were limited edition.  I just checked out the YSL website and they also have these colors but it appears it has the auto-replenish option (which I believe doesn't show up if something is limited edition ??)  (Can I also just say the YSL site is one of the MOST annoying!)
> 
> Has anybody else seen these?  (Sorry if this is old.  I don't check this thread as often as some of the others....)


  You know, my Nordstrom always tells me things are limited edition when they're not.  I don't really trust any of my SAs because they always seem to know less than I do!  I'll be that's the case!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 23, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I just popped into Nordstrom and they had a full display of new Rouge Volupte Shines.  They had numbers 20, 21, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32, and 33.  The SA said she just got them in and that they were limited edition.  I just checked out the YSL website and they also have these colors but it appears it has the auto-replenish option (which I believe doesn't show up if something is limited edition ??)  (Can I also just say the *YSL site is one of the MOST annoying!*)
> 
> Has anybody else seen these?  (Sorry if this is old.  I don't check this thread as often as some of the others....)


----------



## boschicka (Jan 23, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Beautiful, but very close to Naked and Clarins Essential. I think I can't justify buying another nude palette. Maybe the #2 option will be something more unique.


I can't justify it either.  Of course that's not going to stop me from buying it!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I can't justify it either.  Of course that's not going to stop me from buying it!


Maybe we don't have to find excuses for buying the nude palette: Temptalia just posted pictures of both palettes and the darker one looks very promising! I think I could skip the nude if I can have the other one instead.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm interested in two of the single e/s, #4 and #11, I hope one of them is matte.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Beautiful! And not as expensive as I thought it would be.


False in US!

  Nordstrom has these up for pre-order at *$95* each!

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tuxedo-couture-variation-ten-color-expert-eye-palette/3980035?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2933.3334110401315

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-nu-couture-variation-ten-color-expert-eye-palette/3986852?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3333.3334216365133

  I was mulling these, but at $95, I'm out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> False in US!  Nordstrom has these up for pre-order at *$95* each!  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...0&fashionColor=&resultback=2933.3334110401315 http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...0&fashionColor=&resultback=3333.3334216365133  I was mulling these, but at $95, I'm out.


 I think the price is supposed to be 85??! Ysl had it up for 85! The first time nordies had Chanel Camelia for 78 dollars before they changed it! maybe a mistake like that???


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2015)

If these are 49 pounds in the UK and $95 in North America, I'm boycotting them in general principle.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 24, 2015)

Ooh, I'm liking the singles and the smoky purple palette.  It looks much prettier than I thought it would.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 24, 2015)

I pre order #3 & #6 eyeshadow and the shadow primer from Nordies.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 24, 2015)

#5 Modele = left                                #17 Dedale = right

  #17 is beautiful.  Great pigmentation and application.
  #5 is glittery.  The glitter is small, but it makes the shadow texture chunky and difficult to apply.  Lots of fallout too and hard to clean up.  I can usually clean up most fallout easily with a fan brush, but this left a fairy-glitter sheen, like some highlighters!  Probably best applied wet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 24, 2015)

I just pre order #17 also.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> False in US!
> 
> Nordstrom has these up for pre-order at *$95* each!
> 
> ...


   I don't have a problem with the price, I'm not feeling these---a little too Urban Decay-esque for my liking.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Maybe we don't have to find excuses for buying the nude palette: Temptalia just posted pictures of both palettes and the darker one looks very promising! I think I could skip the nude if I can have the other one instead.


  I'm not drooling over either


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not drooling over either


They definitely don't fall into that "wow" category of must-have products. I won't buy the Tuxedo palette before I see swatches, with dark shades I'm even more cautious than with nudes. Any nude shade usually works in some way, but black and dark violets can turn out boring and lifeless.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree, not wowed by the palettes. They remind me of MUFE palettes, the way the rectangular pans are lined up. Does not look very YSL to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

I was supposed to post this for quite some time. Thanks to [@]Jaymuhlee[/@] I have one of my favourite pairings: YSL Bleus Lumière and Chanel Excentrique


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> I agree, not wowed by the palettes. They remind me of MUFE palettes, the way the rectangular pans are lined up. *Does not look very YSL to me.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Absolutely love it AWS.  I can see why it's your favorite!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What gives?  They seem to be running out of steam.  I hope the highlighter is more promising.[/COLOR]     :agree:


 I have lost interest for "now" as well !! As you said a bit UDesque?? I find myself reaching for the quads more now than the large palettes!! Looking forward to TF duos and the Armani eye tints for now! Probably more swatches/reviews will help!! :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I have lost interest for "now" as well !! As you said a bit UDesque??* I find myself reaching for the quads* more now than the large palettes!! Looking forward to TF duos and the Armani eye tints for now! Probably more swatches/reviews will help!!


    Likewise Vee---the quads & quints are so much easier.  I was interested in the TF duos---particularly the one with the green e/s, but I'm concerned about the frosty 
   white e/s that's with it.  They should have jut made it a quad!  I ordered two of the Armani eye tints last night.  I couldn't resist them any longer!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Likewise Vee---the quads & quints are so much easier.  I was interested in the TF duos---particularly the one with the green e/s, but I'm concerned about the frosty[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   white e/s that's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with it.  They should have jut made it a quad!  I ordered two of the Armani eye tints last night.  I couldn't resist them any longer!![/COLOR]


 Right? I wish it was a quad too!! Hopefully we will get some swatches that would give us an idea!! I ordered two of the tints too ; flannel and senso  I blame it all on Ella!! :haha: I am supposed to get it Tomm not sure how the blizzard warning is going to affect the services though!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right? I wish it was a quad too!! Hopefully we will get some swatches that would give us an idea!! I ordered two of the tints too ; flannel and senso
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I ordered Green Iron & Obsidian and I predict a few more in my future.  I'm watching the news, and schools are closed tomorrow, states of emergency have been 
     declared, etc.  I think you're correct about your delivery----it likely will be delayed.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right? I wish it was a quad too!! Hopefully we will get some swatches that would give us an idea!! I ordered two of the tints too ; flannel and senso  I blame it all on Ella!! :haha: I am supposed to get it Tomm not sure how the blizzard warning is going to affect the services though!!


 i've just ordered my 5th eye tint... And definitely blame it all on Ella! :lmao: They all look gorgeous on her! And the way she raved so much about them... Well, i just had to try it out then! I love the four I already have!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely love it AWS.  I can see why it's your favorite!!![/COLOR]


  :-D Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *i've just ordered my 5th eye tint..*. And definitely blame it all on Ella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well then there's very little hope for me!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]Well then there's very little hope for me!!!  [/COLOR]


  I may or may not be considering a 6th :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]Well then there's very little hope for me!!!  [/COLOR]


 :lmao: yup!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I may or may not be considering a 6th :haha:


 :frenz: :lol: I haven't even received my first set but I need that green and rose baaad!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I haven't even received my first set but I need that green and rose baaad!!


   I thought I was being frugal or whatever in just buying two.  All that did was make me want more.  I have no idea when they'll arrive.  Theoretically, I could order more 
   before  the first two even ship!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well then there's very little hope for me!!!


  LOL The Eye Tints have even invaded the YSL thread! And ladies I'm happy to take the blame. I'm dragging you all down the rabbit hole with me! I've been on the verge of buying 3 more for about a week and a half but haven't - yet. How's that for willpower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I was actually coming here to see if there was any chatter about the Couture Mono shadows. I haven't seen any swatches yet and have been tempted to try a couple but I hate buying totally blind. I know this will shock you, but that green one is calling my name.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL The Eye Tints have even invaded the YSL thread! And ladies I'm happy to take the blame. I'm dragging you all down the rabbit hole with me! I've been on the verge of buying 3 more for about a week and a half but haven't - yet. How's that for willpower!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The eye tints have invaded my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have two on the way to me. #11 & #5. 

  Lately I have found myself drifting away from YSL. If I see these in store I may swatch them.

  You? Green? Nooooo! You don't say!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL The Eye Tints have even invaded the YSL thread! And ladies I'm happy to take the blame. I'm dragging you all down the rabbit hole with me! I've been on the verge of buying 3 more for about a week and a half but haven't - yet. How's that for willpower!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> The eye tints have invaded my life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just broke down and ordered what I *think* are my last three. How deep does this rabbit hole go? Hopefully you and @Medgal07 and @Vineetha will be joining me down here at the bottom soon!

  YSL has always been kind of hit or miss for me. I'm not really feeling the 10-shadow palettes, and honestly there are maybe 4 of the monos I'd like to swatch. But I'm definitely not feeling the excitement over their recent releases like I have with some other brands.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 26, 2015)

I've tried my sample pack of tint-in-oil in #5, Cherry My Cherie. On the lips the colour really comes to life and turns into a bright cherry red and very evenly because the oil envelops the lips evenly. It is a more pigmented shade among the tints and I'm surprise at how bright the colour is on my lips. It is beautiful on, there are some micro shimmer suspensions/pigments that becomes visible once I apply on my lips. The texture feels good too, not goopy at all. The mango scent is a bit too strong for me, but it fades after a while. The oil also fades into a nice even stain that does not emphasise lines or fades into an ugly rim. But I feel it dries rather quickly, maybe in 1 hour. Other than the strong scent, I'm completely impressed, I think it really does what it's name says, 'nourishing lip oil colour enahncer'. I think the sheer shades will be essential in my makeup bag, like a glamorous lip balm that I can apply without looking at the mirror and also gives a pretty colour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I just broke down and ordered what I *think* are my last three. How deep does this rabbit hole go? Hopefully you and @Medgal07 and @Vineetha will be joining me down here at the bottom soon!
> 
> YSL has always been kind of hit or miss for me. I'm not really feeling the 10-shadow palettes, and honestly there are maybe 4 of the monos I'd like to swatch. But I'm definitely not feeling the excitement over their recent releases like I have with some other brands






I've ordered my 1st three, so you could say I'm on my way.  There are 1 or 2 others that have piqued my interest and will most certainly grace my stash in the not too distant future.  Those ten shadow palettes are just not working for me  and the Tint in Oil didn't wow me at all.  I am however still in love with the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush and happen to be wearing #10 Nude Insolent.  I have to agree with you regarding the lack of a product that wows & dazzles us.  I hope that changes soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> I've tried my sample pack of tint-in-oil in #5, Cherry My Cherie. On the lips the colour really comes to life and turns into a bright cherry red and very evenly because the oil envelops the lips evenly. It is a more pigmented shade among the tints and I'm surprise at how bright the colour is on my lips. It is beautiful on, there are some micro shimmer suspensions/pigments that becomes visible once I apply on my lips. The texture feels good too, not goopy at all. The mango scent is a bit too strong for me, but it fades after a while. The oil also fades into a nice even stain that does not emphasise lines or fades into an ugly rim. But I feel it dries rather quickly, maybe in 1 hour. Other than the strong scent, I'm completely impressed, I think it really does what it's name says, 'nourishing lip oil colour enahncer'. I think the sheer shades will be essential in my makeup bag, like a glamorous lip balm that I can apply without looking at the mirror and also gives a pretty colour.


   I had no love for the Tint In Oil---I purchased one---and I'm done.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 26, 2015)

I just tried my Tint in Oil today. I liked it a lot actually! I got the Peach one, but the stain it gives it more bright pink. It's much more pigmented than I thought and I love the color. The oil itself is nicely hydrating. I want to swatch the others in person, but I'll get another one I think!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> I just tried my Tint in Oil today. I liked it a lot actually! I got the Peach one, but the stain it gives it more bright pink. It's much more pigmented than I thought and I love the color. The oil itself is nicely hydrating. I want to swatch the others in person, but I'll get another one I think!


  Glad you're enjoying it Rinstar.  That's the one that I got also.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> I've tried my sample pack of tint-in-oil in #5, Cherry My Cherie. On the lips the colour really comes to life and turns into a bright cherry red and very evenly because the oil envelops the lips evenly. It is a more pigmented shade among the tints and I'm surprise at how bright the colour is on my lips. It is beautiful on, there are some micro shimmer suspensions/pigments that becomes visible once I apply on my lips. The texture feels good too, not goopy at all. The mango scent is a bit too strong for me, but it fades after a while. The oil also fades into a nice even stain that does not emphasise lines or fades into an ugly rim. But I feel it dries rather quickly, maybe in 1 hour. Other than the strong scent, I'm completely impressed, I think it really does what it's name says, 'nourishing lip oil colour enahncer'. I think the sheer shades will be essential in my makeup bag, like a glamorous lip balm that I can apply without looking at the mirror and also gives a pretty colour.


  Rinstar, what you say there is one of the main reasons I have issues with the Tint-in-Oils. I bought 3 and they all left the same fuchsia stain on my lips. And frankly they didn't apply as the color they were supposed to be either. Peach Me Love was bright pink and Drive Me Copper wasn't remotely copper. Also, initially I thought these felt hydrating but the more I wore them, the more my lips dried out - severely. So, I'm with Meddy on this one - unfortunately the Tint-in-Oils are a fail for me. Just speaks to how one size definitely does not fit all when it comes to beauty products. Glad you ladies are enjoying them!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I like some of the classics as well. The sheer candies and glossy stains work well for me, and I wear the teint touche eclat foundation which is a lifesaver for me and my dry, dehydrated skin. But there hasn't been anything of late I've been too excited about. Actually one of my favorite blushes are the YSL Creme de Blushes, but they don't seem to be making new ones! Why?!    Rinstar, what you say there is one of the main reasons I have issues with the Tint-in-Oils. I bought 3 and they all left the same fuchsia stain on my lips. And frankly they didn't apply as the color they were supposed to be either. Peach Me Love was bright pink and Drive Me Copper wasn't remotely copper. Also, initially I thought these felt hydrating but the more I wore them, the more my lips dried out - severely. So, I'm with Meddy on this one - unfortunately the Tint-in-Oils are a fail for me. Just speaks to how one size definitely does not fit all when it comes to beauty products. Glad you ladies are enjoying them!


  Ahhh ok so that was my question, whether they all left the same color stain or different ones. I don't need more than one if they are the same color. I'll just enjoy the one I have!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 26, 2015)

When I swatched the oils on my hand they all turned pinkish too. @EllaS I think I need to try it more, because I think it may feel dry the more I wear them, as are some lip balms on me. I guess I just have to buy a full-sized to try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I like some of the classics as well. The sheer candies and glossy stains work well for me, and I wear the teint touche eclat foundation which is a lifesaver for me and my dry, dehydrated skin. But there hasn't been anything of late I've been too excited about. Actually one of my favorite blushes are the YSL Creme de Blushes, but they don't seem to be making new ones! Why?!
> 
> 
> Rinstar, what you say there is one of the main reasons I have issues with the Tint-in-Oils. I bought 3 and they all left the same fuchsia stain on my lips. And frankly they didn't apply as the color they were supposed to be either. Peach Me Love was bright pink and Drive Me Copper wasn't remotely copper. Also, initially I thought these felt hydrating but the more I wore them, the more my lips dried out - severely. So, I'm with Meddy on this one - unfortunately the Tint-in-Oils are a fail for me. Just speaks to how one size definitely does not fit all when it comes to beauty products. Glad you ladies are enjoying them!


  In addition to the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush I love the Touche Éclat’ & 1 Glossy Stain----Beige Peau is my HG gloss to wear over nude lippies.  That's the only one that I own.
  Maybe the decline in sales will spurn some creativity, and we'll see some amazing products from YSL again.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In addition to the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush I love the Touche Éclat’ & 1 Glossy Stain----Beige Peau is my HG gloss to wear over nude lippies.  That's the only one that I own.
> Maybe the decline in sales will spurn some creativity, and we'll see some amazing products from YSL again.


  Yes! I have the Touche Eclat as well and love that. I still haven't gotten Beige Peau - another one on my "list" - but I have several others and I absolutely LOVE the formula. I love that I can wear them even when my lips are dry. Foolproof formula for me. And the staying power is amazing. I'd love to see them expand on some of these lines even more. And yes hopefully we'll see some creative additions to the line soon because the latest releases just aren't doing it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the 2 palettes but I don't know if I'll get them.  I do like quite a few of the eyeshadow singles.  I'm sure I'll pick up a few of those.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 27, 2015)

I just canceled the 3 mono eyeshadows I pre-ordered and I'm going to get the GA eye tints instead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I can't speak for all of them but the 3 I have all turned my lips fuchsia (just some more pigmented than others). I think just getting 1 may be the way to go!
> 
> Yeah my initial reaction was WOW how moisturizing! And then I kept trying them because I wasn't sure I liked the tint aspect and the more I tried them, my lips became SO dry! Hopefully you won't have the same reaction, but something to look out for!
> 
> Yes! I have the Touche Eclat as well and love that. I still haven't gotten Beige Peau - another one on my "list" - but I have several others and I absolutely LOVE the formula. I love that I can wear them even when my lips are dry. Foolproof formula for me. And the staying power is amazing. I'd love to see them expand on some of these lines even more. And yes hopefully we'll see some creative additions to the line soon because the latest releases just aren't doing it!


    I think I got Beige Peau when I got YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*, which I absolutely LOVE!!!!  That palette
   was a home run for me. The colors are unique, not on their own but together in this palette.  The first time I 
   used it I was blown away!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I just canceled the 3 mono eyeshadows I pre-ordered and I'm going to get the GA eye tints instead.







Good move---I don't think you'll be sorry.  I just ordered 4 of them and I'm trying to limit 
         myself to a total of 6.  We'll see!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I like the 2 palettes but I don't know if I'll get them.  I do like quite a few of the eyeshadow singles.  I'm sure I'll pick up a few of those.


  I'm trying to make an effort to use my YSL palettes more often.  Tuesday I wore Couture Palette Couleurs *Afrique* *03 *---I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I just canceled the 3 mono eyeshadows I pre-ordered and I'm going to get the GA eye tints instead.


  Good choice!!! I'm loving my Eye Tints. I have two more coming in the mail!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 28, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I just canceled the 3 mono eyeshadows I pre-ordered and I'm going to get the GA eye tints instead.


  LOL The Eye Tint craze is spreading! Good call. I've decided to hold off on the YSL monos too until some swatches pop up. I'm just not as sure about them as I am about some other things for spring. Hope you love your eye tints!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I got Beige Peau when I got YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*, which I absolutely LOVE!!!!  That palette
> was a home run for me. The colors are unique, not on their own but together in this palette.  The first time I
> used it I was blown away!!!


  Yes! I got the palette but just kept putting off getting Beige Peau. I'm embarrassed to say I haven't worn that palette yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must do that before winter is over!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

The Paul & Joe Les Flamants Roses palette reminds me so much of YSL's Coleurs d'Afrique!   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/fierce-felines-festoon-palette-new-paul-joe-menagerie-collection-spring-2015-mrow/


----------



## ashievic (Jan 29, 2015)

You may purchase the new 10 pan palette for 85.00 directly from YSL and receive now. Mine should be delivered shortly, waiting for UPS. It is 10.00 less then Nordie's price and free ship too.


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 29, 2015)

I went to see the spring colors today, but only the lip glosses (oils?) had arrived in my country. Bought Rouge Pur Couture The Mats in 202, Rose Crazy instead.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 30, 2015)

So I own the ysl quint in 05 (the purpley lavender one). It's gorgeous, some of the shades are quite similar, and oyu have to build it up, but it creates a really gorgeous lavender smokey eye, and without primer, I find the wear time to be more than average and minimal creasing. The texture is pretty decent too, not the best, but pretty decent. I love the look of the ysl couture variation nude palette, because for me, I only have the naked 3, and find I use the darker shades less, plus it is way less similar to this ysl one than the other ud nakeds. So I like that it has much lighter shades. So i actually see it as an improvement on ud' palettes in some ways.  The issue is this means it will suit less skin tones so not very versatile. The smokey one looks nice too. I'm picking up the nars dual intensity eyeshadow palette on sunday, so unsure of whether I'll be able to get this if it's le, so hoping it's not.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn, Tavia from chicprofile answered my question and said it's le


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Yes! I got the palette but just kept putting off getting Beige Peau. I'm embarrassed to say *I haven't worn that palette yet!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Product overload eh????  Very common.  I have so many things that I've not yet worn.  You can wear that palette year round---makes an AMAZING smokey 
     eye---perfect for date night year round.  I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/fierce-felines-festoon-palette-new-paul-joe-menagerie-collection-spring-2015-mrow/


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 30, 2015)

Apparently my local sephora might be getting the variation palettes in with a new shipment in a couple weeks. So stoked. This means I'll most likely be able to get it. Damn all the amazing palettes coming out. I'm having to be particularly choosy even for me with all the awesome le stuff coming out.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods:


  I nearly bought it lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Apparently my local sephora might be getting the variation palettes in with a new shipment in a couple weeks. So stoked. This means I'll most likely be able to get it. Damn all the amazing palettes coming out. I'm having to be particularly choosy even for me with all the awesome le stuff coming out.


 That's exciting!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

More swatches of the neutral palette:  http://instagram.com/p/ygRa4rxSwu/


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> http://instagram.com/p/ygRa4rxSwu/


  Thank you! it's far too brown for me, but I like the idea and hope they'll continue with colder palettes.


----------



## Haven (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a $100 nm gc that was about to expire so I ordered the neutral palette.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone know how much the couture variation palettes will cost in canada?


----------



## ashievic (Feb 2, 2015)

In the States, if you purchase from the YSL site they are 85.00. If you purchase elsewhere they are listed for 95.00. Not sure how much they would translate into Canada.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/ysl-chinese-new-year-palette/

  so the chinese palette is actually sahariene ?


----------



## ashievic (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes, YSL does this all the time. At Selfridges they sold a bunch of palettes with crystal compact covers. What was misleading that the photo on the web site gave the impression they were different colors. That is why I was sure the new pink crystal compact was not the same thing. It sucks when YSL does this.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2015)

i do not mind since I do not have saharienne and I have been wanting to buy it  but it sucks for those expecting some new colors


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/ysl-le-teint-touche-eclat-illuminating-compact-powder-foundation-review/

  asia exclusive


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2015)

Now the Couture Variation Palette is $95 on the YSL website.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 4, 2015)

I emailed ysl and they were the opposite of helpful. I asked how much the couture variation palettes would cost in canada, and they told me about a couple of le couture quints that were available in canada. I hate when people don't answer the question you ask


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> In the States, if you purchase from the YSL site they are 85.00. If you purchase elsewhere they are listed for 95.00. Not sure how much they would translate into Canada.


 I saw it for $95 dollars on the US site.  You can get 5% cash back if you use MrRebates.  Ebates is only 4% at this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I emailed ysl and they were the opposite of helpful. I asked how much the couture variation palettes would cost in canada, and they told me about a couple of le couture quints that were available in canada. I hate when people don't answer the question you ask


  How ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good choice!!! I'm loving my Eye Tints. I have two more coming in the mail!


   Are you done with the eye tints now Lauren?  I just ordered one tonight and I just have one left to get & then I'm done!  I would have gotten it tonight but I wanted another Givenchy e/s quad first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/ysl-chinese-new-year-palette/
> 
> so the chinese palette is actually sahariene ?


    It looked like something we've already seen.  Pretty, but I'll pass.  I got 3 others when they launched w/Sahariene.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you done with the eye tints now Lauren?  I just ordered one tonight and I just have one left to get & then I'm done!  I would have gotten it tonight but I wanted another Givenchy e/s quad first.








 Yes, I think I am done .... for now!! I have 6. I need to play with all my makeup I've been hauling lately before I think of ordering another one. I'm hoping for that La Perle Chanel Collection to show up soon!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yes, I think I am done .... for now!! I have 6. I need to play with all my makeup I've been hauling lately before I think of ordering another one. I'm hoping for that* La Perle Chanel Collection to show up soon!! *


    Not too soon.  I need a minute---or at least until next week!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Not too soon.  I need a minute---or at least until next week!!








 I *should* too, but I've been waiting for this collection since first laying my eyes on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I *should* too, but I've been waiting for this collection since first laying my eyes on it!


    I hear that Lauren!  The makeup heart wants, what the makeup heart wants!!!!


----------



## summerxskin (Feb 5, 2015)

My Nordstrom got the Couture Variation Palettes is in today and I was able to pick up the Nude one for around 68 due to a price match. Feelunique.com has them listed for 75 or so and currently has a 10 percent off code going on. I brought the site up on my phone and showed the SA who adjusted it for me. I wasn't going to buy for 95 but would happily for close to the price of a quad from them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

The palettes are also now online at  Nordies if anyone is interested.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 9, 2015)

hboy: After meh meh'ing for a week, I finally succumbed and got the nu palette!! Yeah so much for not liking it!! Lmao!! The tester at the counter swatched so nice and smooth at the counter that I had to! :sigh: I didn't order from Nordstrom though but from ysl site ! It came to around 76 after 10% discount! But now they have updated the price to 95 there as well!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> After meh meh'ing for a week, I finally succumbed and got the nu palette!! Yeah so much for not liking it!! Lmao!! The tester at the counter swatched so nice and smooth at the counter that I had to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ENJOY Vee!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] ENJOY Vee!!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy!! :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Meddy!!


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

The palettes are available in Germany now as well. Seems they're a lot cheaper here, they cost € 68.95, that's about $ 77. All in all, it's not that expensive, compared to other palettes, a Chanel quad costs € 49.99, a TF € 69.00!
  I'm interested in the dark one, but I'd love to see swatches first. And then I'm still debating getting those Givenchy quads and / or the TF duos, so I'm not sure if I really want to add another rather big palette to my stash. I rarely use the ones I already have. Somehow I find quads or quints better to use, you look at them and already know what you want to do. The big palettes, however, I tend to stare at them, scratch my head and waste precious time in the morning figuring out which colors to use!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried the couture primer?


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Thank you for posting the swatches! Tuxedo looks ever more appealing ...


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Nice!


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Pretty!  I'm definitely liking Tuxedo more.  But...I'll probably not reach for the palette often, so it's a skip for me!


----------



## katred (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm not sure that I need either one, but I have to say that that quality looks good on both. The colour selection actually reminds me of a couple of the Marc Jacobs palettes.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2015)

I can;t wait for reviews on touch eclat primer


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I played with them at the counter yesterday. The colors are beautiful, although I think they look more similar on the skin than in the pan. I don't think they are as creamy as I had hoped either. The new solos have the same consisitency, but the colors are great and unusual.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

The Nu Palette is here!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nu Palette is here!!!:flower:


  Yay!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nu Palette is here!!!








 It's beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!





Naynadine said:


> :cheer:  It's beautiful!


 Thank you!! It is!! I love muted neutrals for office!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nu Palette is here!!!






Really lovely!!!  Enjoy Vee!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Really lovely!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Enjoy Vee!!!!![/COLOR]


 Thank you Meddy!!:frenz: Sooo many new palettes lmao


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you Meddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I know.  I've gotten 5 palettes in the last couple of weeks, and I'm clamoring for more.  I need my head 
    examined!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I know.  I've gotten 5 palettes in the last couple of weeks, and I'm clamoring for more.  I need my head examined![/COLOR]:lmao:


 :lmao: Me too meddy! And have another coming Tomm from the le Perles lmao !! I had seriously stopped getting a ton of palettes last year and even purged a lot! This year though .... And it's just feb :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too meddy! And have another coming Tomm from the le Perles lmao !! I had seriously stopped getting a ton of palettes last year and even purged a lot! This year though .... And it's just feb


    Oh me too!!!  Tissé Rhapsodie right?  I was drawn in by the gray and pink shades in the quad and I like the 
   softness of the lavender.  I have no will power whatsoever.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the couture primer?


  I ordered it in shade medium this week and I think it should arrive tomorrow. I guess "fair" is matte and "medium" has more of a sheen. I honestly couldn't decide so I just chose one to try out. I'm chronically dissatisfied with primers so I have my fingers crossed for this one! I'll post a swatch and first impressions when it arrives


----------



## EllaS (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh me too!!!  Tissé Rhapsodie right?  I was drawn in by the gray and pink shades in the quad and I like the
> softness of the lavender.  I have no will power whatsoever.


  Ugh, ladies I have been resisting Rhapsodie (among other things from that collection) - it should turn up on BG/NM/Nordies, right? I feel compelled to at least try to get _some_ cash back on my absurd beauty spending lately!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nu Palette is here!!!


  I didn't think I would be tempted by this, but I totally am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ugh, ladies I have been resisting Rhapsodie (among other things from that collection) - it should turn up on BG/NM/Nordies, right? I feel compelled to at least try to get _some_ cash back on my absurd beauty spending lately!


 Ella, I'm not sure where it will be.  Someone might have mentioned only on Chanel.com but don't hold me to that.  I would love to have had 8-10 % cash back too. The
   makeup addict lover in me told me that I could do without the cash back just this once because I've been good at using the cash back programs for other purchases!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ella, I'm not sure where it will be.  Someone might have mentioned only on Chanel.com but don't hold me to that.  I would love to have had 8-10 % cash back too. *The*
> *   makeup addict lover in me told me that I could do without the cash back just this once because I've been good at using the cash back programs for other purchases!*


  Superb rationale, and one I have used myself on a number of occasions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'm looking on Chanel and it's not listing the quad (or the IDO or stylo yeux, which I'm also considering) as limited edition. Do you know if that's correct? Are they perm? If so I could maybe stand to hold off and see if they pop up somewhere eligible for cashback. But if they are indeed limited I'll just go ahead and order them. I couldn't bear missing out on these! #ohthehorror


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

EllaS said:


> *Superb rationale, and one I have used myself on a number of occasions! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I think someone mentioned that the quad was perm so perhaps the others are too.  I think you're probably safe waiting.  I would have too, but as you can see I don't 
   have a patient bone in my body!!!  I'm hoping the IDO will play well with the TF cream shadow, Spring 2015 and bring out more of the grey in the TF.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I ordered it in shade medium this week and I think it should arrive tomorrow. I guess "fair" is matte and "medium" has more of a sheen. I honestly couldn't decide so I just chose one to try out. I'm chronically dissatisfied with primers so I have my fingers crossed for this one! I'll post a swatch and first impressions when it arrives


  I hope you like it and I'll be waiting to hear your first impressions! I'm using the primer potion atm and I like it but it could be better. I hope this one is better than the paint pots, since they crease on me within the first 2 hours


----------



## EllaS (Feb 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope you like it and I'll be waiting to hear your first impressions! I'm using the primer potion atm and I like it but it could be better. I hope this one is better than the paint pots, since they crease on me within the first 2 hours


  Ok here it is! This is shade 2 medium which has a sheen to it. I didn't fully blend out that swatch so you could see the color and finish, but it is quite smooth and creamy and blendable. It also set very well on my arm which is a good sign. In terms of comparisons, I'll do my best based just on the initial swatch. I used the UD Primer Potion for awhile and liked it at first but grew to find it problematic (it also never addressed my fading issues). I found my PP got to be rather thin and liquidy the more I used it (and it ended up seeping into my eyes and royally messing up my contacts). It also made my eyelids itch, but that's just me. The YSL is buttery by comparison. If you've ever tried the Dior Backstage Primer, this is infinitely smoother, creamier, buttery and less dense. It also fully blended into my arm, whereas the Dior gives me constant problems because it won't blend properly and leaves patches of ick all over my eye. I have only tried a couple of paint pots, but if memory serves I think the YSL feels a little thicker and more emollient. But, again, it dried down and set really well so it wasn't wet or so creamy that I think it would spell trouble for those with oily lids. Anyway, those are just first impressions, but I'll test it out over the next week or so and check back in!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok here it is! This is shade 2 medium which has a sheen to it. I didn't fully blend out that swatch so you could see the color and finish, but it is quite smooth and creamy and blendable. It also set very well on my arm which is a good sign. In terms of comparisons, I'll do my best based just on the initial swatch. I used the UD Primer Potion for awhile and liked it at first but grew to find it problematic (it also never addressed my fading issues). I found my PP got to be rather thin and liquidy the more I used it (and it ended up seeping into my eyes and royally messing up my contacts). It also made my eyelids itch, but that's just me. The YSL is buttery by comparison. If you've ever tried the Dior Backstage Primer, this is infinitely smoother, creamier, buttery and less dense. It also fully blended into my arm, whereas the Dior gives me constant problems because it won't blend properly and leaves patches of ick all over my eye. I have only tried a couple of paint pots, but if memory serves I think the YSL feels a little thicker and more emollient. But, again, it dried down and set really well so it wasn't wet or so creamy that I think it would spell trouble for those with oily lids. Anyway, those are just first impressions, but I'll test it out over the next week or so and check back in!


  Thank you!! It sounds very promising, I hope it works for you. I haven't tried the Dior primer and after this description, I wouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The primer potion is ok for me, if I only wear it for a few hours. The eyeshadows don't crease but sink into my skin after maybe 4-5 hours. If I'm going out and I'm wearing heavy makeup, I usually put a colour tattoo on top of the primer. Fingers crossed this will be a good one!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! It sounds very promising, I hope it works for you. I haven't tried the Dior primer and after this description, I wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL Yeah, I can't recommend that Dior primer sadly. Interesting about the color tattoo - I have heard that doubling up on primers or making sure you have a creamy base can help, but I just haven't found the right combination. I tried one color tattoo and found it made my eyelids look scaly. Not sure what that was about because everyone seems to love them! I feel like I'm running out of primers to try though so I hope the YSL does me proud!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL Yeah, I can't recommend that Dior primer sadly. Interesting about the color tattoo - I have heard that doubling up on primers or making sure you have a creamy base can help, but I just haven't found the right combination. I tried one color tattoo and found it made my eyelids look scaly. Not sure what that was about because everyone seems to love them! I feel like I'm running out of primers to try though so I hope the YSL does me proud!


  Ella, have you tried Nars' eyeshadow primer? It's my all time fave! Though this YSL one looks pretty promising.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL Yeah, I can't recommend that Dior primer sadly. Interesting about the color tattoo - I have heard that doubling up on primers or making sure you have a creamy base can help, but I just haven't found the right combination. I tried one color tattoo and found it made my eyelids look scaly. Not sure what that was about because everyone seems to love them! I feel like I'm running out of primers to try though so I hope the YSL does me proud!


  It depends on the shade, the one I use as a base is Timeless black, which is matte and sets very well. Some of the shimmer tattoos look a bit scaly. I think I'll buy the NYX hd again, I didn't have any problems with it, I just wanted to try some of the most popular primers.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It depends on the shade, the one I use as a base is Timeless black, which is matte and sets very well. Some of the shimmer tattoos look a bit scaly. I think I'll buy the NYX hd again, I didn't have any problems with it, I just wanted to try some of the most popular primers.


  Ahh, that must be it. I think I tried bad to the bronze and pomegranate punk, so that would maybe explain the scaliness. The bronze one was particularly bad. If I see any matte ones at the drug store next time I may give one a try - never hurts to keep experimenting!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Actually I haven't! When I was looking into primers about 6 month's ago I was going to get the Nars but then decided to try the Dior. Mistake, obvs! Nars will be next on my list if the YSL lets me down!
> 
> 
> Ahh, that must be it. I think I tried bad to the bronze and pomegranate punk, so that would maybe explain the scaliness. The bronze one was particularly bad. If I see any matte ones at the drug store next time I may give one a try - never hurts to keep experimenting!


  I have both of them and they are really scaly! The bronze one looks so pretty in the pot and sometimes I go for it in the summer, then I remember why I don't wear it often. 


  I went to one store today to swatch the matte primer and I put a matte dark brown es from the new palettes on top of it. I tried to smudge it 10-15 min later and it didn't budge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After one hour it was the only swatch left on my hand, I tried to smudge it again and it stayed perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So of course I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the skin on the eyelids is different though, so I'll share my impressions again, when I try it on.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh wow that makes me feel better because I was seriously confused after trying those two shades! I could not figure out what the fuss was about LOL. Then I just figured it must be my strange eyelids and moved on. Glad to know I'm not the only sufferer of scales!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mkoparanova*
> 
> ...


  Oh that's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it wouldn't budge off of my hand either! I think I'm going to try mine out tomorrow. I did just apply it to my lids to make sure it blended ok, and it did. It leaves a bit of a shimmer, almost like a highlighting effect. But I don't think it will matter once you put shadow on top of it. We'll see. Anyway, curious to see how yours performs too because I couldn't decide between shades. Fingers crossed these act on our lids like they did on our hands!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh wow that makes me feel better because I was seriously confused after trying those two shades! I could not figure out what the fuss was about LOL. Then I just figured it must be my strange eyelids and moved on. Glad to know I'm not the only sufferer of scales!
> 
> 
> Oh that's awesome!
> ...


  I prefer the matte one because sometimes when I don't want to wear makeup, I can just put it on to even out my skin tone, I don't like to put foundation on my eyelids. I'll probably try mine on Tuesday, let's hope it's good!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 19, 2015)

I can see there is a thread for YSL Spring 2015 "Désir de Jour"- but not much action there, so I will post here.

  Review and pics of that elusive pink powder _*Collector Palette Lumière de Jour*_, from a Canadian blogger:

  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2015/02/18/ysl-beaute-collector-palette-lumiere-de-jour/


----------



## beautycake (Feb 19, 2015)

Can you be inlove with a palette? Cause i might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im glad i didnt get any of the naked palettes from UD cause this is my HG. (yes i have used it hehe thats why the stamp isnt very noticable)


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

Picked up the new matte primer yesterday. Went with that based on since I am so fair, it would be better. Used it this morning, and liked much better then TF primer. Also for those who long for Dior Grey Fairy in the States, YSL color Modelle or something like that is a pretty close match. Went with the Dior neutral 5 pan over the YSL nude group. Love the Tuxedo group thought.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

Neiman's might be getting the exclusive based on they had the exclusive for the first releases for the eyeshadow from this collection. Now you can pretty much get it where ever YSL is sold.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been falling in love with YSL lately. I HATE foundation or anything of the sort but Touch Eclat just might change my life.

  I'm lusting after the Forever Light Creator serum but homegirl doesn't have $180 to blow on lotion. Le sigh.

  I also have some lippies on my wish list, right at the top is Rouge Volupte Shine in #7 Rose Infinite.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 19, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I've been falling in love with YSL lately. I HATE foundation or anything of the sort but Touch Eclat just might change my life.
> 
> I'm lusting after the Forever Light Creator serum but homegirl doesn't have $180 to blow on lotion. Le sigh.
> 
> I also have some lippies on my wish list, right at the top is Rouge Volupte Shine in #7 Rose Infinite.


  I use Touche Eclat foundation too! I think it's a great foundation for someone who hates foundation LOL. One of the few I've tried that feels light and doesn't dry out my skin.


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I picked up the other primer (medium) and have been testing that one out. I just tried it today with one of my Shiseido Shimmering Eye Color cream shadows when tend to fade dramatically on me and sometimes get patchy. Seven hours in, I have no patchiness and minimal fading (which is great for me). So, so far I'm pleased with the primer as well!
> 
> I use Touche Eclat foundation too! I think it's a great foundation for someone who hates foundation LOL. One of the few I've tried that feels light and doesn't dry out my skin.


  As someone who needs a more mattifying foundation, TE wasn't perfect for me, but I still bought it because it is just such a nice formula that I figured I'd find a way to deal with the shiny patches that developed. Despite those issues, I actually found that it lasted well and stayed even on me throughout the day. Weird thing: as much as I hate scent in foundation, I really like the light, fresh smell of TE. It's like cucumber water or something.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

I use the Touche Eclat too. Love it, with a light dusting of the loose powder that came out about a year ago.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 24, 2015)

Has anyone seen the YSL Collector Palette Lumber de Jour for sale anywhere in the States? I know it is being sold in Canada, but they won't ship to the States. It reminds me of the souffle loose powder in pink that was released about a year ago. I just want because of the sparkles on the compact!!!! I am hoping Neiman's might get it, since they had the exclusive on the pink sparkle compact for the eyeshadow when it first arrived. Now it is sold everywhere. Which is good for us!!!! I am also dying to the Nuit Noir #59 nail polish. But it is only sold in Europe and they won't ship nail polish to the States, Gee, how does it get here for all the other polishes???

  I just ordered the liquid liner in #1 Steel and the bright blue liquid liner too. The blue one looks more teal/aqua to me.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Has anyone seen the YSL Collector Palette Lumber de Jour for sale anywhere in the States? I know it is being sold in Canada, but they won't ship to the States. It reminds me of the souffle loose powder in pink that was released about a year ago. I just want because of the sparkles on the compact!!!! I am hoping Neiman's might get it, since they had the exclusive on the pink sparkle compact for the eyeshadow when it first arrived. Now it is sold everywhere. Which is good for us!!!! I am also dying to the Nuit Noir #59 nail polish. But it is only sold in Europe and they won't ship nail polish to the States, Gee, how does it get here for all the other polishes???  I just ordered the liquid liner in #1 Steel and the bright blue liquid liner too. The blue one looks more teal/aqua to me.


 As far as I know lumiere de jour never made it to US!!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 24, 2015)

that sucks....


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 24, 2015)

Unfortunately, the couture eyeshadow primer doesn't work for me. I tried it a few times - on Sunday I stayed at home the whole day and I put the TF Ripe Plum Duo on one eye and Dior Myriade on the other. In 2-3 hours the TF es were almost completely gone and the Myriade was incredibly creased. Yesterday I wore Myriade again with a taupe shade from the Chocolate bar I use all the time in the crease. I applied it at 10 and when I came back home at 5 I didn't have any eyeshadows left. Not even a hint.
I wore Myriade with Ripe Plum today over UDPP. I applied them at 8 am and now, at almost 8 pm, I still have them on. I even took a nap for 2 hours. They obviously don't look perfect but you can still see both shades. I'll try layering the YSL primer with something else or I'll use it just as a neutral cream eyeshadow.
  Everything creases on me very quickly though, and I can never wear eyeshadows without a primer, so it might work for someone with less oily and less hooded eyelids.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Unfortunately, the couture eyeshadow primer doesn't work for me. I tried it a few times - on Sunday I stayed at home the whole day and I put the TF Ripe Plum Duo on one eye and Dior Myriade on the other. In 2-3 hours the TF es were almost completely gone and the Myriade was incredibly creased. Yesterday I wore Myriade again with a taupe shade from the Chocolate bar I use all the time in the crease. I applied it at 10 and when I came back home at 5 I didn't have any eyeshadows left. Not even a hint.
> I wore Myriade with Ripe Plum today over UDPP. I applied them at 8 am and now, at almost 8 pm, I still have them on. I even took a nap for 2 hours. They obviously don't look perfect but you can still see both shades. I'll try layering the YSL primer with something else or I'll use it just as a neutral cream eyeshadow.
> Everything creases on me very quickly though, and I can never wear eyeshadows without a primer, so it might work for someone with less oily and less hooded eyelids.


  Oh no! I still need to do more testing with the satin version of the primer. I found it did a nice job reducing fading and patchiness of some of my fade/crease-prone cream shadows, but it didn't work any miracles with the Hourglass Modernist shadows unfortunately which are just so powdery they don't stick to my eye very well. But I blame the shadows and not the primer in this instance. 

  Have you tried dusting a little translucent powder on your bare lid before primer, then a little again after primer and before shadow, then again over your finished eye? I've heard some people mention that helps to minimize oil production on the lids. Another thing I've done is to use my Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer as a base on my lids before primer. I got a small container of it to use on my face but found I preferred the look of my foundation without it, so to use it up I started trying it on my lids. Couldn't hurt to try if you have it or can get a sample!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh no! I still need to do more testing with the satin version of the primer. I found it did a nice job reducing fading and patchiness of some of my fade/crease-prone cream shadows, but it didn't work any miracles with the Hourglass Modernist shadows unfortunately which are just so powdery they don't stick to my eye very well. But I blame the shadows and not the primer in this instance.
> 
> Have you tried dusting a little translucent powder on your bare lid before primer, then a little again after primer and before shadow, then again over your finished eye? I've heard some people mention that helps to minimize oil production on the lids. Another thing I've done is to use my Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer as a base on my lids before primer. I got a small container of it to use on my face but found I preferred the look of my foundation without it, so to use it up I started trying it on my lids. Couldn't hurt to try if you have it or can get a sample!


  I don't really want to use face primers in my eye area but I will try using some powder. I usually clean my eyelids with some Bioderma before applying the primer. I'll try it again, when I don't have to go out. I really wanted to like it but so far I'm getting the same "effect" as I did from the paint pots. I'm glad you like yours!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

I did a swatch compare of the #5 singles against the Dior Grey Fairy yesterday. Grey Fairy is more sheer and lavender/grey. The #5 was more taupe.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 26, 2015)

So, I was walking past the YSL Counter and finally the Spring Collection had arrived. We got the Collector Palette Lumière de Jour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is quite pretty, but I wasn't amazed. The packaging was really beautiful.

  Then of course I saw the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, and a gorgeous Bobbi Brown Matte lipstick from the Monday to Sunday range in Watermelon which was so opaque and striking.

  When will it ever end?!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> So, I was walking past the YSL Counter and finally the Spring Collection had arrived. We got the Collector Palette Lumière de Jour:shock:   It is quite pretty, but I wasn't amazed. The packaging was really beautiful.  Then of course I saw the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, and a gorgeous Bobbi Brown Matte lipstick from the Monday to Sunday range in Watermelon which was so opaque and striking. * When will it ever end?*!


 lol


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> So, I was walking past the YSL Counter and finally the Spring Collection had arrived. We got the Collector Palette Lumière de Jour:shock:   It is quite pretty, but I wasn't amazed. The packaging was really beautiful.  Then of course I saw the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, and a gorgeous Bobbi Brown Matte lipstick from the Monday to Sunday range in Watermelon which was so opaque and striking.  When will it ever end?!


  Where are you located? I have been looking everywhere to get this palette in the US


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Where are you located? I have been looking everywhere to get this palette in the US


  Australia- if you are interested in a CP, let me know!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 27, 2015)

Was this is in the US? I have been in contact with YSL reps in the US and they all said we won't be getting this.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> *I'm serious* :haha:  Australia- if you are interested in a CP, let me know!


  I totally get it lol


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Was this is in the US? I have been in contact with YSL reps in the US and they all said we won't be getting this.


I don't think it came out in then US at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No one has reported seeing it here to my knowledge.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 27, 2015)

The new primer will be finding its way to NM. Got that from Dallas. I asked if it would be after 3/11, my next pay day. They said yes, which is good. Not sure what a pint of blood is going for these days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> So, I was walking past the YSL Counter and finally the Spring Collection had arrived. We got the Collector Palette Lumière de Jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    It never seems to does it?


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It never seems to does it?


Oh Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..now I am interested in Bobbi Brown, particularly those creamy matte lippies and the blush trios from the Hot Nudes Spring Collection.

  I found a website with great swatches, which will help me choose.

  http://makeupandbeauty.com/bobbi-brown-lipsticks-photos-swatches-lip-swatches/

  It just never ends, it's exhausting!

  What are you buying atm?

  I'm eagerly awaiting MAC Bao Bao, Julia Petit, MAC is Beauty, Philip Treacy, the Dior tie dye blushes, Chanel Mediterranee...the list goes on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Oh Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no---you cannot point me in the direction of yet another makeup brand.  That said, those swatches are so beautiful, they brought tears to my eyes





 Edit:  Crazy auto correct put words in my mouth that weren't even there!!!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no---you cannot point me in the direction of yet another makeup brand.  That said, those swatches are so beautiful, they brought tear stop my eyes


Meddy - I was so taken aback by the creamy matte lippie I tried on my hand- soft, opaque, matte yet creamy. I think I may have only bought 2 Bobbi Brown lip products more than 10 years ago, then a BB Cream around last year which is very good. These matte lippies are going to change that very quickly, it seems to be a brand with a big range of products to explore.

  I will be going to swatch them in the next few days....Glad you liked the swatches


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 1, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Meddy - I was so taken aback by the creamy matte lippie I tried on my hand- soft, opaque, matte yet creamy. I think I may have only bought 2 Bobbi Brown lip products more than 10 years ago, then a BB Cream around last year which is very good. These matte lippies are going to change that very quickly, it seems to be a brand with a big range of products to explore.  I will be going to swatch them in the next few days....Glad you liked the swatches:heart2:


  I'm not meaning to hijack the YSL thread with more BB talk, but I found these swatches with older colors, not the newly released colors:  http://hyundori.blogspot.com/2012/10/bobbi-brown-creamy-matte-lip-color.html  Thanks ladies, now I want to try one of these too!:shock:


----------



## ashievic (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't afford to add line another to my stash. Especially since Dior seems to have gotten their act together. I have my blinders on, I can't see anything!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Meddy - I was so taken aback by the creamy matte lippie I tried on my hand- soft, opaque, matte yet creamy. I think I may have only bought 2 Bobbi Brown lip products more than 10 years ago, then a BB Cream around last year which is very good. These matte lippies are going to change that very quickly, it seems to be a brand with a big range of products to explore.
> 
> I will be going to swatch them in the next few days....Glad you liked the swatches


  I loved the swatches-----now if I could just get my hands around your little neck



Just kidding MissTania.  You'll always be near and dear to my heart---even when you
   enable me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I can't afford to add line another to my stash. Especially since Dior seems to have gotten their act together*. I have my blinders on, I can't see anything!!!!!*


----------



## MissTania (Mar 2, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I can't afford to add line another to my stash. Especially since Dior seems to have gotten their act together. I have my blinders on, I can't see anything!!!!!
> Run!! Change your name, address, never look back
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the link! Are there any you like? Join Meddy and I on the Bobbi forum


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

I wanted to try Bobbi Brown last year but it was just too many products and too little lipstick swatches (IBB aside).


----------



## MissTania (Mar 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I wanted to try Bobbi Brown last year but it was just too many products and too little lipstick swatches (IBB aside).


There are a lot of products! I love the creamy matte lippie I bought in the shade Hot 14.

  I think I should keep my distance lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

MissTania said:


> There are a lot of products! I love the creamy matte lippie I bought in the shade Hot 14.  I think I should keep my distance lol.


  lol Did you see the promos that Katie Holmes did with BB? She looked lovely.  I think one was Navy&Nude?


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this http://chicprofile.com/2015/03/ysl-couture-palette-and-touche-eclat-limited-edition-for-spring-2015.html#more-96003 really a uk exclusive? I need that palette.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

You might want to check out if this is a palette in the regular line just re-packaged. I had this issue last year with an exclusive at Selfridges. The pictures are not actual photos. The Chinese New Year palette was in fact a regular palette with new packaging. I think when this is done, it should be disclosed.


----------



## katred (Mar 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You might want to check out if this is a palette in the regular line just re-packaged. I had this issue last year with an exclusive at Selfridges. The pictures are not actual photos. The Chinese New Year palette was in fact a regular palette with new packaging. I think when this is done, it should be disclosed.


  Yes, they've done this a couple of times. That palette does look suspiciously like one of the ones from the regular line, although I can't say for certain. and yes, they should absolutely disclose and make it clear when they do this.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Is this http://chicprofile.com/2015/03/ysl-couture-palette-and-touche-eclat-limited-edition-for-spring-2015.html#more-96003 really a uk exclusive? I need that palette.





ashievic said:


> You might want to check out if this is a palette in the regular line just re-packaged. I had this issue last year with an exclusive at Selfridges. The pictures are not actual photos. *The Chinese New Year palette was in fact a regular palette with new packaging. I think when this is done, it should be disclosed*.


  I agree.  That palette looks like No.3 Afrique. It's worth checking into it first.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it sucks they use drawings vs. actual photos of the product. Those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing. Again, if you want the fancy compact for a product already sold, super. But as a consumer we should know exactly what it is we are purchasing. Think of the Coke that is sold at the Holiday season. Same product but in the can with Santa or the Polar Bear on it. We know it is the same Coke. Marketing gurus need to be honest. As well as the stores who promote as an "exclusive". Think of the YSL pen, we know it is same product, just a super color container.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Did you see the promos that Katie Holmes did with BB? She looked lovely. I think one was Navy&Nude?


Wow just googled it, she looks amazing with colourful make-up.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Wow just googled it, she looks amazing with colourful make-up.


   She had some gorgeous promo pics!   http://www.designserendipityinteriors.com/2012/10/katie-holmes-for-bobbi-brown.html?m=1


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

^ Dead. Those new eye colors look heavenly, especially the green and beige ones.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh no!!! I can't handle anymore new releases!!!! My wallet is empty and needs to be refilled!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh no!!! I can't handle anymore new releases!!!! My wallet is empty and needs to be refilled!!!!!


  My thoughts exactly


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/ysl-couture-palette-rock-resille-edition-palette-swatches.html
  I'm not sure, if it's new or a part of the permament range.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't even think the States are going to see this palette according to what I've been hearing about it. :/


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I don't even think the States are going to see this palette according to what I've been hearing about it. :/


  That will be disappointing because some American Specktrettes were really looking forward to this polka dot palette! The shades are a bit too warm for me, but the palette itself is a collector's piece.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

Wonder if this dupes with the Nu palette?


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

The new metal shadows will be available at Neiman's in May.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Oh dear....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)

Neiman's will also have the new primer and pressed powder le blur at some point. No specific date yet for arrival. Truly build a good relationship with the product specialist and/or the manager of the cosmetic dept. and you will know when you will be broke again.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 7, 2015)

For everyone, who was wondering - I just saw the dot palette and it is permanent.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

Reminds me of the Hong Kong LE from Chanel from a couple of years ago. I think it is still being sold at chanel.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> There are a lot of products! I love the creamy matte lippie I bought in the shade Hot 14.
> 
> *I think I should keep my distance lol. *


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> That will be disappointing because some American Specktrettes were really looking forward to this polka dot palette! The shades are a bit too warm for me, but the palette itself is a collector's piece.


    I'm so, so leary of getting e/s that's simply repackaged into a shiny new palette.  Not impressed!!!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm a bit late to this party MissTania----I've been MIA for a few days but I'm now trying to catch up and get back into the swing of things.
> 
> I've not jumped completely into the BB pool.  I have an item or two here & there but nothing major.  I have been intrigued by some new offerings, but so far I've just gotten my feet wet.








Hope you have been well!

  I am going to stop myself from delving in too far...I have my eye on 2 more of the matte lippies and I do like the new blush trios but I have more than enough blush.

  Between future Chanel JC's and the Dior Tie Dye blushes, there is no room for more!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ahhh, I want the metal liquid eyeshadows and the new eye palette!!!! It never ends!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2015)

Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


   I like that green ;-)


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Stop!!! I can't see anymore goodies!!! I am broke, and need to pay for those dull things in life such as my cell phone. Does having to purchase new makeup count as a financial emergency? In the company handbook it does allow employee's loans, but it must be a true financial need. For some reason makeup needs are not listed!!!! How rude!!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  That green will be mine! And the lavender-taupe (third from the left) looks really pretty too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2015)

Did you guys see these metal shadows on Nordies this morning?


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see these metal shadows on Nordies this morning?


  No way, they're available? Off to look..  Eta: Thanks for the tip!! So it says they're all "backordered" with a ship date of March 31. So, basically, we can preorder them. How exciting, sooner than I thought!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see these metal shadows on Nordies this morning?


   I was tempted but I'm so into my Armani Eye Tints.  You'll have to let me know how you like the formula of these ICL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/ysl-couture-palette-rock-resille-edition-palette-swatches.html
> I'm not sure, if it's new or a part of the permament range.


 The colors are lovely------remind me of Dior's Sun Deck Sand & Orange quint


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see these metal shadows on Nordies this morning?


  Thanks!  I want a couple things that Nordies doesn't carry so I'll probably wait for Neiman's. ... Probably. Maybe. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:


  Possibly.  LOL!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see these metal shadows on Nordies this morning?


Stop!!!! You are killing me (actually my wallet). So many new products, so little time, not enough money, ugh.....but keep on posting!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just ordered one of the new Spring glosses. These are actually available to ship on Monday, so I thought I would give one a try while I wait for the Liquid Eyeshadows to come into stock!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone have the Orient mono eyeshadow? Was wondering if it was the same shade as the green in Lumieres Majorelle.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


I'm curious about the texture of these.

  I'm starting to get interested in the Tuxedo palette.  I may pick it up next week.  Nordies is having its Triple Points Event towards the end of next week.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm curious about the texture of these.  I'm starting to get interested in the Tuxedo palette.  I may pick it up next week.  Nordies is having its Triple Points Event towards the end of next week.


  I'm curious too, just had to get one and see what it's like. I really love YSL lip products, so I'm always open to trying new ones.   I've heard great things about that palette and was curious to try it as well! Triple points would be a good time to stock up on these pricier items. Now I need to go add stuff To my wish list lol


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

The tuxedo 5 color palette or the tuxedo palette with 10 colors? Both are great. I only own the one with the 10 colors. But I am tempted by the 5 color one every time I see it. I do own Leather fetish, and Baby Doll 5 color palettes, love both of them!!!!


----------



## katred (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a chance to play with the new single shadows (the powder ones) this week and oh my the texture is fantastic. I was in a rush, so I didn't dally for long, but all the ones I swatched were all well-pigmented and soft.   There's a warm golden taupe type shade that was particularly amazing


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The tuxedo 5 color palette or the tuxedo palette with 10 colors? Both are great. I only own the one with the 10 colors. But I am tempted by the 5 color one every time I see it. I do own Leather fetish, and Baby Doll 5 color palettes, love both of them!!!!


I'm looking at the 10 color palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Nu Palette is here!!!


----------



## Reneemelancon (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm wondering how the size of the full metal shadows will compare to the ga eye tints


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm looking at the 10 color palette.


You will love it!!!! I use it all the time, so many colors, so many options, no regrets in this purchase.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

I still love it!! Tbh I find the ysl 5 color palettes mostly okayish!! Not bad but not wowed either. But the shades in this palette translate a lot better. It is easily one of my fav palette YSL yet formula wise! If you love the shades, go for it


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Mar 14, 2015)

http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/14/ysl-summer-2015-pop-water-collection-of-makeup-and-nails-omigosh/  About the new glossy stain, it said it's pop water glossy stain "Translucent" lip color. I think it looks like somewhat between YSL regular glossy stain(opaque) and Rebel Nude one(transparent). Hopefully, new glossy stain isn't too sticky. The regular glossy stains were fine, but Rebel nude ones were too sticky for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> I'm wondering how the size of the full metal shadows will compare to the ga eye tints


  I have several of the GA Eye Tints and while they appear taller than the YSL FMEs I don't know how that compare in real volume.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The tuxedo 5 color palette or the tuxedo palette with 10 colors? Both are great. I only own the one with the 10 colors. But I am tempted by the 5 color one every time I see it. I do own Leather fetish, and Baby Doll 5 color palettes, love both of them!!!!


  I love, love. love the *Fétiche *palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I had backed it up.  I also have ,3, 7, 9 (Babay Doll Nude)  & *Bleus Lumière*​, but the 10 color palettes were just a little too Urban Decay-esque for my liking.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I still love it!! Tbh I find the ysl 5 color palettes mostly okayish!! Not bad but not wowed either. But the shades in this palette translate a lot better. It is easily one of my fav palette YSL yet formula wise! If you love the shades, go for it


    Do you have YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*?  I think that has to be thee absolute best of the YSL quints


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> I'm wondering how the size of the full metal shadows will compare to the ga eye tints


  Did you try emailing YSL Beauty or doing a live chat with Nordstrom.com? The GA eye tints are 6.5ml/0.22fl oz but I saw no mention of the size of the YSL e/s.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love, love. love the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Fétiche*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]palette.   I wish I had backed it up.  I also have ,3, 7, 9 (Babay Doll Nude)  & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Bleus Lumière*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​, but the 10 color palettes were just a little too Urban Decay-esque for my liking.  [/COLOR]


  I gave away my UD N2 because I wanted smaller palettes. The big YSL palette shades looked nice but I wasn't interested.  The black exterior of the palette with the logo also looked really nice!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Do you have YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*?  I think that has to be thee absolute best of the YSL quints[/COLOR]


 Have you placed an order for the new liquid eyeshadows ? I'm confused which ones to get,


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 The green is so  thanks Nay!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder if the new lip products will like the lip oils released a few months back??? Perhaps the packaging is short and fat vs. tall and skinny for the metal liquid shadows??? Same amount of product. Think of someone weighing 150 and being 5 feet tall vs. someone weighing 150 and being 6 feet tall. Same weight, different packaging.....I love the Leather Fetish palette. The one with the pink sparkles compact, I know I bought it due to the sparkles. One can never too many sparkles!!!!! Love the center color, black with pink sparkles in it. The rest of the colors were OK but not wowsers. The Baby Doll palette I bought with the hot pink, dark pink, then the 2 shades of peach that are basically identical. I would not purchase again. Obviously I can't even remember the 5th color in this palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The black exterior of the palette with the logo also looked really nice!


 I kept UD3 and also gave away my #2


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I wonder if the new lip products will like the lip oils released a few months back??? Perhaps the packaging is short and fat vs. tall and skinny for the metal liquid shadows??? Same amount of product. Think of someone weighing 150 and being 5 feet tall vs. someone weighing 150 and being 6 feet tall. Same weight, different packaging.....I love the Leather Fetish palette. The one with the pink sparkles compact, I know I bought it due to the sparkles. One can never too many sparkles!!!!! Love the center color, black with pink sparkles in it. The rest of the colors were OK but not wowsers. The Baby Doll palette I bought with the hot pink, dark pink, then the 2 shades of peach that are basically identical. I would not purchase again. Obviously I can't even remember the 5th color in this palette.


   The Tint -n- Oil-----hated them!!!  I purchased one and then I was done!  never again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you placed an order for the new liquid eyeshadows ? I'm confused which ones to get,


 No I haven't C.  I love my Armani Eye Tints.  If I do order it will probably be the grey and the bronze


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The Tint -n- Oil-----hated them!!!  I purchased one and then I was done!  never again!!![/COLOR]


 Why did you hate them? I bought one 2-3 weeks ago and I really like it so far. I even wore it at home a couple of times because it feels soo nice on the lips. My only issue is that the smell is a bit overpowering and it doesn't fade. Also I'm not sure if a different shade would actually look different.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I kept UD3 and also gave away my #2[/COLOR]:haha:


  lol


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The Tint -n- Oil-----hated them!!!  I purchased one and then I was done!  never again!!!


I love the tint oils. Bought all of them. I did find I need to store upright. They do spill out if kept horizontal. Great for the chap lips of a yucky winter.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love the tint oils. Bought all of them. I did find I need to store upright. They do spill out if kept horizontal. Great for the chap lips of a yucky winter.


  I have one, and love it. Gives a nice bit of color to my pale lifeless lips and moisturizes. Good to throw on for the no makeup look when I'm running to class.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got some information about new glossy stain and can skip it.
  The finish on the new Glossy stain is rather sheer. It is less pigmented and lighter in texture than Rebel Nudes. 
  (Regular glossy stain is the most opaque and new one is the least.)
  And the difference between Tint-in-oil and them, the Tint oil is more of a conditioner with a bit of tint to it. It will not stay on very long. So it sounds like Pop water glossy stain is like a glossy stain version of Tint in oil.
  Since I have a really pigmented lips and hate Tint-in-oil because all of them (regardless of colors) turned to be hot pink on my lips, I definitely need to skip it.

  + I got a second opinion. The pigmentation is somewhat between their regular glossy stain and Rebel nudes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Just ordered one of the new Spring glosses. These are actually available to ship on Monday, so I thought I would give one a try while I wait for the Liquid Eyeshadows to come into stock!


this color looks beautiful  Enjoy


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Naomi Stansberry @a_beautiful_life18 Better pictures o...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


loveeee Thanks for posting


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I have one, and love it. Gives a nice bit of color to my pale lifeless lips and moisturizes. Good to throw on for the no makeup look when I'm running to class.


Also great to use just before bedtime. Your lips stay nice and moist.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got one of the oils when they first came out and I do not really like it. It's way too oily and way too shiney. It feels like I've rubbed cooking oil on my lips. And it lasts like 15 mins, I just don't use it anymore. But I love the packaging!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  The packaging looks amazing! I saw a swatch of the yellow np a few days ago, it's pretty!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

I so want the yellow polish!!!! Yellow polish that is covers well is hard to find. When is this being released??? Need to pace myself, between TF, Chanel, Dior and now this. Thank goodness Armani doesn't really do a summer release. It is the 3 collections from Chanel that will kill me. Watch they will start to come out the same time as TF, ugh.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I so want the yellow polish!!!! Yellow polish that is covers well is hard to find. When is this being released??? Need to pace myself, between TF, Chanel, Dior and now this. Thank goodness Armani doesn't really do a summer release. It is the *3 collections from Chanel* that will kill me. Watch they will start to come out the same time as TF, ugh.


  The new les Beiges are being added to the existing perm line???


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  omg!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty!!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Spotted my personal kryptonite on a British retailer this evening: new Blush Volupte brush (or at least, one I haven't seen in the US before).




  SO pretty!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> [h=4][/h]  [h=5]LES SAHARIENNES[/h]  N°2 – Sable
> N°3 – Epice
> N°4 – Fauve
> N°5 – Ambre
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Spotted my personal kryptonite on a British retailer this evening: new Blush Volupte brush (or at least, one I haven't seen in the US before).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's been available for a while, I think it was released with the new blushes.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's been available for a while, I think it was released with the new blushes.


 
  Oh, wow!

  Something else stunning that didn't bother to cross the Atlantic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Why did you hate them? I bought one 2-3 weeks ago and I really like it so far. I even wore it at home a couple of times because it feels soo nice on the lips. My only issue is that the smell is a bit overpowering and it doesn't fade. Also I'm not sure if a different shade would actually look different.


   I think my expectations might have been distorted.  It just wasn't what I thought it would be.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh Lord!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


   Sniff, sniff.....such a happy color---brings tears to my eyes



sniff.


----------



## figarro (Mar 18, 2015)

I want this! When is this coming?


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sniff, sniff.....such a happy color---brings tears to my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> sniff.


Reminds me of Taxi yellow. I think I am safe.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you think this summer collection will be available here in the US? I notice with YSL we never get the choice pieces. Its really annoying!!!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new les Beiges are being added to the existing perm line???


some are LE others aren't. Yes, the YSL collection with the taxi yellow is coming here. Again late April, early May.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> some are LE others aren't. Yes, the YSL collection with the taxi yellow is coming here. Again late April, early May.


  Thanks. Can't wait to get that in addition to Chanel, Dior, Guerlain and Tom Ford. Yep I think I hear the sound of my wallett collapsing!!!


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2015)

I've started a dedicated thread for the Summer collection.

  http://www.specktra.net/t/191046/ysl-summer-2015-les-sahariennes


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

katred said:


> I've started a dedicated thread for the Summer collection.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/191046/ysl-summer-2015-les-sahariennes


you rock, thanks so much


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Thanks. Can't wait to get that in addition to Chanel, Dior, Guerlain and Tom Ford. Yep I think I hear the sound of my wallett collapsing!!!


My wallet has died, been buried, and never to live again....this Spring has been a killer!!!!! But is Easter soon. Perhaps it rise again, full of cash. Heck, I can always dream


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Spotted my personal kryptonite on a British retailer this evening: new Blush Volupte brush (or at least, one I haven't seen in the US before).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I saw this on maybe Nordie's site. I am pretty sure this is currently for sale in the States. I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 19, 2015)

Liquid eye shadows and new glossy stains were at Nordies yesterday. Well the testers anyway but no display so it wasn't out yet. You may have to ask for it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/03/yves-saint-laurent-pop-water-collection.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBeautyLookBook+%28The+Beauty+Look+Book+E-mail+Updates%29

  I might try one of the glossy stains, the NPs would be useful for someone, who doesn't have 100 shades of pink and red


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I grabbed one of the new Glossy Pop Water Stains in Pink Rain at Nordstrom a few nights ago. I had ordered it online, but canceled my order bc they were available in store. It's ok, but truly just a sheer wash of color. I don't like the scent, it smells like perfumed fermented wine. Definitely not getting another one, not worth $40, but it was new and I had to try it  It works better layered than alone.  They also had the testers out for the new Metal Liquid Eyeshadows. Very pretty and LONG lasting. I had a hard time getting them Off my hand lol definitely going to grab a few colors when they come in at the end of the month.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Pop water collection swatches!! http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/03/yves-saint-laurent-pop-water-collection.html?m=1


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Thanks for your assessment.  I was on the fence but now it's a total skip for me.  Sort of learned my lesson with the Tint In Oil.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

Omg wet nude is so pretty


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks for your assessment.  I was on the fence but now it's a total skip for me.  Sort of learned my lesson with the Tint In Oil.[/COLOR]


  No problem! I should have learned my lesson too, lol. Whereas the tint in oils are super oily, the pop waters are super watery/runny. So you can't  really even pile it on to build color, it just gets patchy and the color is uneven bc your lip color shows through lol and it lasts like 5 mins. I think skipping is definitely wise.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 20, 2015)

I shouldn't even look at the Summer collection.  I went to Nordies and ended up getting both of the 10 palettes plus the eyeshadow single in #17 Dedale.  I've worn the Nude palette and Dedale twice and I love them.  Love the texture on these, very smooth and buttery.  I want more of those singles.   Have I mentioned how much I love Black Opium perfume?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I shouldn't even look at the Summer collection.  I went to Nordies and ended up getting both of the 10 palettes plus the eyeshadow single in #17 Dedale.  I've worn the Nude palette and Dedale twice and I love them.  Love the texture on these, very smooth and buttery.  I want more of those singles.  * Have I mentioned how much I love Black Opium perfume?*


  I *love* the first 3-4 minutes, when it smells of coffee and then it turns into a lighter version of La vie est belle on me. And I can only smell it in the first 2-3 hours. I wish the coffee lasted longer on my skin.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes it smells like a cheaper version of la vie est belle. It has nothing to do with the original opium (thankfully)
  I think it's going to be amazingly popular among younger girls. It is sweet as hell.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> No problem! I should have learned my lesson too, lol. Whereas the tint in oils are super oily, the pop waters are super watery/runny. So you can't really even pile it on to build color, it just gets patchy and the color is uneven bc your lip color shows through lol and it lasts like 5 mins. I think skipping is definitely wise.


   That's just dreadful!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 21, 2015)

Thought I'd pop in to post that I think I found my hg foundation... I LOVE the fusion ink!! It does a great job at evening my skintone and it covers perfectly for me.  I love it over the hourglass foundation, then set with some hourglass powders .


----------



## ashievic (Mar 21, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Thought I'd pop in to post that I think I found my hg foundation... I LOVE the fusion ink!! It does a great job at evening my skintone and it covers perfectly for me.  I love it over the hourglass foundation, then set with some hourglass powders .


I love it, a bit concerned when they did not offer BR 10, the BR 20 in this formula same shade as the BR10. Great coverage, easy to use, travel friendly. As in the bottle does not explode when on a plane. Or the mess of Maestro either. Dior Nude Air is not as good as coverage, but somehow they made the dropper not explode on planes or the general mess with Maestro.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love it, a bit concerned when they did not offer BR 10, the BR 20 in this formula same shade as the BR10. Great coverage, easy to use, travel friendly. As in the bottle does not explode when on a plane. Or the mess of Maestro either. Dior Nude Air is not as good as coverage, but somehow they made the dropper not explode on planes or the general mess with Maestro.


  Yah, I also wish they offered something lighter than B10 (that's what I use, but I could have gone even a tad lighter as well).  Not that there's a noticeable difference from my face to neck color, but still! I find the lightest shade to be quite dark compared to other brands and their lightest shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/ysl-metallic-color-liquid-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/ysl-metallic-color-liquid-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html


    I'm totally in love with my GA Eye Tints but I might give Aquatic Copper a shot


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm totally in love with my GA Eye Tints but I might give Aquatic Copper a shot[/COLOR]:sigh:


  That's pretty.   Not sure if I'll get Misty Green after all. Hopefully there will be more swatches, including the three shades that didn't have testers.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/ysl-metallic-color-liquid-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html


  These swatches and review were incredibly helpful! I'm either skipping these or getting only Taupe Drop. Misty Green has too much blue in it. I'm also content with my GA Eye Tints (Emeraude, Green Iron and Flannel).


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> These swatches and review were incredibly helpful! I'm either skipping these or getting only Taupe Drop. Misty Green has too much blue in it. I'm also content with my GA Eye Tints (Emeraude, Green Iron and Flannel).


  I feel the same way about MG.  I'm hoping to get Flannel soon


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *I'm hoping to get Flannel soon*


  I hope you love it as much as I do! It's such a unique, complex pink-grey shade. As soon as I saw the swatches, I knew I had to have it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I hope you love it as much as I do! It's such a unique, complex pink-grey shade. As soon as I saw the swatches, I knew I had to have it. :eyelove:


  Great!  I like Minuit, too, but I'm going to get Flannel next because I'm hoping to pair it with Shadow


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like Minuit, too, but I'm going to get Flannel next because I'm hoping to pair it with Shadow


  I don't have Shadow, but I think it will pair beautifully with Flannel. I'm so glad the GA eye tints came out first because I may not have splurged on 3 of them at once if the YSL had already been released.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I don't have Shadow, but I think it will pair beautifully with Flannel. I'm so glad the GA eye tints came out first because I may not have splurged on 3 of them at once if the YSL had already been released.


  You definitely got three great shades


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I *love* the first 3-4 minutes, when it smells of coffee and then it turns into a lighter version of La vie est belle on me. And I can only smell it in the first 2-3 hours. I wish the coffee lasted longer on my skin.


Funny, I smelled the coffee the first time I wore it but I have smelled it again.  I don't really get the La Vie Est Belle comparison but I'll check it out.  YSL online finally sent my sample and it arrived yesterday but there is nothing on it noting that it is Black Opium.  I think I requested a sample 3-4 weeks ago.  They sent it in a huge bubble mailer too.  I really want a mini of this.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

what do you mean there is nothing on it that is black opium?


  I also received my sample last week.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> [h=4] [/h]  [h=5]LES SAHARIENNES[/h]  N°2 – Sable
> N°3 – Epice
> N°4 – Fauve
> N°5 – Ambre
> ...


Thanks for posting


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Funny, I smelled the coffee the first time I wore it but I have smelled it again.  I don't really get the La Vie Est Belle comparison but I'll check it out.  YSL online finally sent my sample and it arrived yesterday but there is nothing on it noting that it is Black Opium.  I think I requested a sample 3-4 weeks ago.  They sent it in a huge bubble mailer too.  I really want a mini of this.


  If you look at the notes, the only major difference is that the Black Opium has Coffee and La vie est belle has Praline. The other notes are pretty much the same, just in different quantities. I love LVEB and I'm on my second bottle but I wanted something with coffee in it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> what do you mean there is nothing on it that is black opium?
> 
> 
> I also received my sample last week.


  Thanks for the question.  I completely goofed.  I didn't get a sample from YSL.  It was Guerlain.  I wasn't expecting anything from Guerlain.  I just assumed it was the sample that I ordered from YSL but I didn't even think to try it as I already bought a bottle.  I wonder why YSL never sent me a sample.  Oh well, I just want a miniature.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> If you look at the notes, the only major difference is that the Black Opium has Coffee and La vie est belle has Praline. The other notes are pretty much the same, just in different quantities. I love LVEB and I'm on my second bottle but I wanted something with coffee in it.


Thanks for the info.  Can you tell me more about the La Vie Est Belle?  I think I read somewhere that the concentrations made for different scents.  I know some perfumes are like that.  The Edp and Edt smell different from each other.  Also, I heard that different editions were different scents.  Can you tell me which one you have and if you've noticed any differences between the two bottles you have?  Thanks.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  Can you tell me more about the La Vie Est Belle?  I think I read somewhere that the concentrations made for different scents.  I know some perfumes are like that.  The Edp and Edt smell different from each other.  Also, I heard that different editions were different scents.  Can you tell me which one you have and if you've noticed any differences between the two bottles you have?  Thanks.


  I have the EDP and tbh I don't remember how the EDT or the other versions smell but most of the EDP and EDT I've tried smell different. For example, my favourite perfume is Angel EDT but I can't stand the EDP.
  I threw away my first bottle of LVEB last week and I bought the YSL and one more perfume and I've been wearing them, so I think I haven't tried the new bottle yet. I'll try it tomorrow and I'll tell you, if there's a difference but I hope there isn't one. I started to get interested in fragrances in more than the "this smells good" and "this smells bad" way just recently and found out which notes/combinations I like in a perfume and which I hate, so I'm not an expert at all but LVEB is widely liked, I haven't met a person, who hates it and that's the only fragrance I get compliments from very different people every time I wear it - it's made to be worn and liked by everyone, so there's a big chance you'll like it (if I've understood correctly and you don't have it?)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have the EDP and tbh I don't remember how the EDT or the other versions smell but most of the EDP and EDT I've tried smell different. For example, my favourite perfume is Angel EDT but I can't stand the EDP.
> I threw away my first bottle of LVEB last week and I bought the YSL and one more perfume and I've been wearing them, so I think I haven't tried the new bottle yet. I'll try it tomorrow and I'll tell you, if there's a difference but I hope there isn't one. I started to get interested in fragrances in more than the "this smells good" and "this smells bad" way just recently and found out which notes/combinations I like in a perfume and which I hate, so I'm not an expert at all but LVEB is widely liked, I haven't met a person, who hates it and that's the only fragrance I get compliments from very different people every time I wear it - it's made to be worn and liked by everyone, so there's a big chance you'll like it (if I've understood correctly and you don't have it?


  No. I don't have it.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  Can you tell me more about the La Vie Est Belle?  I think I read somewhere that the concentrations made for different scents.  I know some perfumes are like that.  The Edp and Edt smell different from each other.  Also, I heard that different editions were different scents.  Can you tell me which one you have and if you've noticed any differences between the two bottles you have?  Thanks.


  EDP is beautiful I am also on my second bottle
  when I wear it makes me feel happy. it has such a positive vibe
  also I always get stopped and asked what am I wearing.  Mind that I have 70+ fragrances and something has to be very special for me to like it as much


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

LVEB edt I don't think it is even officially launched in the usa 
  There is legere version (lighter) which is just a tiny bit softer and not as sweet - I like that for warmer spring and summer days


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hopefully there will be more swatches, including the three shades that didn't have testers.


 We have way too many pretty options from which to choose.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 24, 2015)

ysl.com has just posted the black sparkle nail polish and the compact with the white sparkle cover. Yes, I took the plunge....


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> ysl.com has just posted the black sparkle nail polish and *the compact with the white sparkle cover*. Yes, I took the plunge....


  Nooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not reading this!!!


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Drool, definitely want this puppy and the orange Gloss Volupte too


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> ysl.com has just posted the black sparkle nail polish and the compact with the white sparkle cover. Yes, I took the plunge....


  Gah! You enabler, you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took the plunge too. I couldn't resist the packaging or the soft rosey-pink highlighter inside. Is the US going to get the blurring balm/cream in compact form too?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't have big expectations for the highlighter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might be pink on NC10 but above that, it's just a translucent powder with some glitter in it, which disappears quite fast. It would probably look ashy on darker skintones. I think it will be ok as a finishing powder. I hope you can make it work ladies!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Don't have big expectations for the highlighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm MAC NC15, so my fingers are crossed that it is worth the $46 price tag. Eep!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Don't have big expectations for the highlighter    It might be pink on NC10 but above that, it's just a translucent powder with some glitter in it, which disappears quite fast. It would probably look ashy on darker skintones. I think it will be ok as a finishing powder. I hope you can make it work ladies!


 I almost checked out with it but decided to read some reviews since this has been out for a while in UK and Canada!! The glitter part was :meh: and looks like the base is very sheer and buffing will lead to only shimmers showing up?! Hoping for more swatches!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2015)

I ordered the compact as well, saw it at Nordstroms, as I'm so fair, it will work. For me as a highlighter.  Not sure for darker skin tones though.  Also ordered the liquid shadow in once sable, I tested it in the store, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I almost checked out with it but decided to read some reviews since this has been out for a while in UK and Canada!! The glitter part was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I skipped it too Vee!!!


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Mar 28, 2015)

I got some Pop Water glossy stains and am really disappointed. It's less pigmented and much stickier than their regular ones. Being sticky is the thing I can't stand. I really hate glossy stains or lipglosses which are sticky. I'll stick to their regular glossy stains if I buy them next time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> *I got some Pop Water glossy stains and am really disappointed*. It's less pigmented and much stickier than their regular ones. Being sticky is the thing I can't stand. I really hate glossy stains or lipglosses which are sticky. I'll stick to their regular glossy stains if I buy them next time.


  Sorry that didn't work out for you.  After the Tint In Oil which I loathed, I decided I'd just stick to YSL lipsticks----much safer!!


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sorry that didn't work out for you.  After the Tint In Oil which I loathed, I decided I'd just stick to YSL lipsticks----much safer!!


  Agreed! YSL lipsticks are much better than glossy stains. Especially, I like their matte lipsticks which came out the last year's fall collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> Agreed! YSL lipsticks are much better than glossy stains. Especially, I like their matte lipsticks which came out the last year's fall collection.


 I have ONE glossy stain and it was love at first use---it's *Beige Peau 40*​ that came out with on of the collections.  It's now my HG gloss to wear with my nude lipsticks...I 
   didn't like it on it's own, but when paired with a nude lipstick, it's absolute perfection.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 30, 2015)

The Metal Liquid Eyeshadows are now backordered until April 3, ugh! They were supposed to be available/ship out on March 31. Wonder if that affects in store availability. I'll have to call my SA tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

I received the pink brush a few days ago - it's really pretty! I would use it to apply bronzer or powder on some parts of the face. The handle is unnecessarily long but it's not uncomfortable. I bought it at half price, I probably wouldn't justify paying the full price, it's not something extraordinary and it's definitely not a must have but it's pretty!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2015)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-le-teint-saharienne-blur-perfector/4023423?origin=category&BaseUrl=New+Arrivals


  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/952386400489354586_387551324

  edit- sorry didn't see it wAS posted


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm so curious about this product, especially because of the purported blurring technology and balm-to-powder texture, but I definitely need to check the colors out in person to make sure that they don't turn orangey on me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 1, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I'm so curious about this product, especially because of the purported blurring technology and balm-to-powder texture, but I definitely need to check the colors out in person to make sure that they don't turn orangey on me.


  I'm curious too and I love the packaging, pixiwoo have a review of the one with the pink lid, maybe it's similar.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2015)

I like the third one from the bottom.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/04/yves-saint-laurent-eye-makeup-pop-water.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Any links to swatches of the mono eyeshadows?  I can't find any.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Any links to swatches of the mono eyeshadows?  I can't find any.


 Natural N Chic Makeup @naturalnchicmak YSL Mono Eyeshado...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks.  That was really the only one I could find with most but not all shades.  I'm surprised there aren't more swatch pics.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 6, 2015)

Played around with the new pop water collection today...meh :dunno: its ok, not my fave collection from YSL...  I'm getting that yellow nail polish. Reminds of a school bus though :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> *I'm getting that yellow nail polish. Reminds of a school bus though *


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 6, 2015)

Swatches of the eye palette: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no flash  The middle color blends in with my skin. It's across the knuckle and down the side. The other colors are slightly darker and more red/rusty IRL. Not a must have palette, but it fits in with the Bronze Princess theme I have planned for the summer. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> The middle color blends in with my skin. It's across the knuckle and down the side. The other colors are slightly darker and more red/rusty IRL. Not a must have palette, but it fits in with the Bronze Princess theme I have planned for the summer. Hope this helps someone.


  Is this the summer palette?  I like the Bronze Princess idea.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 6, 2015)

Whoops... yes, it is the summer 2015 palette @Icecaramellatte


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2015)

I finally got my full metal shadow from Nordstroms, #4


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  Wow---that's just gorgeous Ernie!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I also got a few of the Full Metal Shadows over the weekend @ Nordstrom plus the Les Sahariennes Balm Powder in Apricot.   I LOVE the full metal shadows, they are buildable and stay put all day. I got # 2, 4, 6 and 10.  I've used all but the #10, which is the blue and I'm loving them.  The Les Sahariennes was almost sold out at my store, so I grabbed the last apricot. It has a pretty strong scent, which I don't like, but it fades shortly after applying. I found it picks up on dry patches if My skin is not moisturized well and can settle into pores and can look cakey unless I blended it really well, so it's a bit high maintenance. But the overall effect is really beautiful once I applied it properly. I applied it over my foundation as a settling balm, I'm curious to use it on it's own now. It's a cream to powder finish.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


Thanks for the info on the powder.  I'm dying to check out this product.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---that's just gorgeous Ernie!!![/COLOR]


thanks Meddy, I just had to get this shade!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I finally got my full metal shadow from Nordstroms, #4


  Isn't it lovely on! Your swatch conveys The color beautifully! Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Isn't it lovely on! Your swatch conveys The color beautifully! Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


 Nice haul....enjoy!  I would have tried one of the shadows but I'm addicted to the Armani Eye Tints. 



 I did order a K & B.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Nice haul....enjoy!  I would have tried one of the shadows but I'm addicted to the Armani Eye Tints.[/COLOR] :sigh: [COLOR=0000FF] I did order a K & B.[/COLOR]


  Thanks! Do you have any favorite GA eye tints? I swatched a few and I did like the colors/texture, but since they're not LE, I didn't feel the same urgency to purchase lol  I am interested in trying at least one l!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

Been using the Le Touche Eclat foundation for the past week and I think I have found my favorite foundation of life! The color match, finish, and formulation is so perfect for me! My skin really loves this product. Anyone else on here use it? What are your thoughts?   Also, does anyone know if the new YSL primer will be available in the US? It's up on the YSL UK site, but not up for us here in the states


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2015)

I like it a lot too for winter. Great foundation for dry skin and for someone who loves sheer to medium coverage and luminous finish.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I like it a lot too for winter. Great foundation for dry skin and for someone who loves sheer to medium coverage and luminous finish.


  I love a sheer finish. Don't like to cover my freckles! I like that it looks like a second skin. Never had a foundation that did that for me, even though so many make those claims. I was about to give up on foundations...then came LE Touche Eclat   What face products do you like in the warmer months?


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

I need them both :thud: ...all that gold in the bottle got me hypnotized! :eyelove:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Credit to the blogger: http://thezombierebel.com/ysl-touche-eclat-blur-primer-perfector/


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Credit to the blogger: http://thezombierebel.com/ysl-touche-eclat-blur-primer-perfector/


  I am curious about the primer.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am curious about the primer.


 I've read quite a few blog posts about the primer, and most agree that it is amazing! They say that the gold flakes melt into the skin and are not noticeable like they are in the bottle...i need to see this in person...i called the YSL CS line and asked the rep about this product. She was clueless about the item, and told me the US would not be receiving this product. Wtf?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 10, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I've read quite a few blog posts about the primer, and most agree that it is amazing! They say that the gold flakes melt into the skin and are not noticeable like they are in the bottle...i need to see this in person...i called the YSL CS line and asked the rep about this product. She was clueless about the item, and *told me the US would not be receiving this product*. Wtf?


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


>


  I honestly don't trust her information because when I introduced the item I was inquiring about, she had ABSOLUTELY no knowledge of the product! There is still hope, I'm going to investigate a little more


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2015)

i think someone already said in this thread that the primers will soon show up at NM


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i think someone already said in this thread that the primers will soon show up at NM


  Thank you! I'm new in this thread and have not had the chance to flip through it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I am interested in trying at least one l!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm totally smitten with the ones that I have.  If you wear traditional smokey eyes a lot, *Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1* is amazing.  I've worn it for the past 3 days.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  The blue,*Meniut* (Deep Navy) *#2 *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]is also great for a smokey eye look.  The others that I love are É[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*meraude*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*#4*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]  (Emerald Green), [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Green Iron*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Olive Bronze)[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*#6, *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Onyx*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*  *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF](Golden Olive)[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]#5 and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Senso*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Bronzy Brown)#10.[/COLOR]


  Thanks! You make them all sound amazing! Lol I don't wear dark/smokey eyes often, so I would most likely go with a lighter/every day shade. The emerald green sounds like a good addition, I don't have anything like that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I don't wear dark/smokey eyes often, so I would most likely go with a lighter/every day shade. The emerald green sounds like a good addition, I don't have anything like that!


  I'm not into brights per se, but É*meraude *so, so pretty.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm not into brights per se, but É[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*meraude *so, so pretty.[/COLOR]


  I'm also not into bright colors, I love my earth tones, but for the spring/summer I'm open to experimenting with some color!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm also not into bright colors, I love my earth tones, but for the spring/summer I'm open to experimenting with some color!


   This would be a great start!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice haul....enjoy!  I would have tried one of the shadows but I'm addicted to the Armani Eye Tints.
> 
> 
> 
> I did order a K & B.


  me too, but I still am going to check a few out.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 15, 2015)

YSL sent a 15% off coupon, so this happened.




Left to right: Couture Palette in 12 MAURESQUES, Couture Mono in 4 FACON, 7 CAFTAN, 11 EXCES, 13 FOUGUE


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-dewy-gold-aquatic-copper-taupe-drop-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-onde-sable-pink-cascade-steamy-coral-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194125


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> me too, but I still am going to check a few out.


  Let me know what you think Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> YSL sent a 15% off coupon, so this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   GREAT haul!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-onde-sable-pink-cascade-steamy-coral-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194125


  Whoa


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Whoa[/COLOR]:shock:


  You know, I'm not feeling excited about these.  What are you thinking?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What are you thinking?


  I was thinking all along that  I'm VERY happy w/my GA Eye Tints and I really don't need anymore liq E/S.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was thinking all along that  I'm VERY happy w/my GA Eye Tints and I really don't need anymore liq E/S.[/COLOR]


  I agree


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I agree


  Me three. I was going to get Taupe Drop, but I'm sticking with my GA tints. Hopefully, they release new colors in this formulation for the Fall!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Me three. I was going to get Taupe Drop, but I'm sticking with my GA tints. Hopefully, they release new colors in this formulation for the Fall!


  I only have one eye tint but it's quite impressive.  Misty Green was the only shade I was thinking about getting but I just can't muster up any interest in these now


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2015)

just got a nice sample of YSL lip oil and OMG!! I LOVEEEE IT!
  i can't believe i haven't tried these before


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> just got a nice sample of YSL lip oil and OMG!! I LOVEEEE IT!
> i can't believe i haven't tried these before


  i got #6 and 8 (pink and peach) and I must say they are pretty darn good n comfortable to wear!


----------



## smallestkitten (Apr 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Credit to the blogger: http://thezombierebel.com/ysl-touche-eclat-blur-primer-perfector/


  I've seen/felt the primer at counters here in Australia. It's ok, I really don't think it's anything special - it feels similar to the clear Smashbox primer, that really smooth and siliconey feeling. If you like that feeling, you'll like the primer. The pink brush is really, really pretty and soft but I agree with whoever said the handle is weirdly long. Still beautiful though!

  Also if anyone has any more swatches/opinions of the burnt orange kiss and blush from the summer collection (number 14, I think? Ocre something?) I would LOOOOOVE to see them because I've been looking everywhere and can't find many!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i got #6 and 8 (pink and peach) and I must say they are pretty darn good n comfortable to wear!


  they just seem like they don't have any color to them...


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Didn't care for them.  They are too watery.
> 
> 
> 
> they just seem like they don't have any color to them...


  by themselves I don't see a major difference but layered it'll bring the color out more...i'll have to do some lip swatches to show the "effects" **cue rabbit out of hat magic trick**


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Didn't care for them.  They are too watery.
> 
> 
> 
> they just seem like they don't have any color to them...


  the one i have tried has a lot of color  to it like a stain with a clear gloss on top


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> the one i have tried has a lot of color  to it like a stain with a clear gloss on top


  yeeees I think that's the easiest way to describe em! initially I was like eeeeeh but it got better with time and left the cutest little tint. I like its not sticky n comfortable wearing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I'll check them out. Maybe see if I can get a sample first.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

following....


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Me three. I was going to get Taupe Drop, but I'm sticking with my GA tints. Hopefully, they release new colors in this formulation for the Fall!


   Product overload!!! I'm good with GA Eye Tints and TF cream eyeshadows---oh and just got two Chanel Stylo Eye shadows---need to come up for air--someone 
  resuscitate me please!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> just got a nice sample of YSL lip oil and OMG!! I LOVEEEE IT!
> i can't believe i haven't tried these before


   I wish I liked them more---one & done for me.  I like the scent and the applicator---peach 06.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yeeees I think that's the easiest way to describe em! initially I was like eeeeeh but it got better with time and left the cutest little tint. I like its not sticky n comfortable wearing.


   Not sticky at all---oily!




Hence the name!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 27, 2015)

I think they feel oily at first but after couple of minutes they stain the lips and it feels more of a glossy balm/clear gloss. I love it because my lips are extremely dry. I just have to decide on a color.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

The only thing I don't like about them is that the fragrance is quite overwhelming and I can taste it in the first hour or so. Otherwise I love how they feel and look!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi
  Do any WoC have Beige Promenade?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-grey-splash-eau-dargent-misty-green-wet-blue-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194124


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> Do any WoC have Beige Promenade?


  No---sorry AWS


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-grey-splash-eau-dargent-misty-green-wet-blue-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194124


    Whoa---I have to agree w/that Grey Splash one.  That's too bad.  I'll definitely be sticking w/my GA Eye Tints!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whoa---I have to agree w/that Grey Splash one.  That's too bad.  I'll definitely be sticking w/my GA Eye Tints!!!


  Yikes
  But Misty Green is looking alright. Still not compelled to purchase, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Aw, no probs!
> 
> 
> Yikes
> But Misty Green is looking alright. Still not compelled to purchase, though.


 Me neither


----------



## katred (May 1, 2015)

I picked up one of the new solo shadows this week- Dedale, a bronze brown. Forget the liquid shadows and get these! Love the pigmentation and the colour selection!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I picked up one of the new solo shadows this week- Dedale, a bronze brown. Forget the liquid shadows and get these! Love the pigmentation and the colour selection!


That's the one I bought!  I thought the same thing once I tried these.  Must get more.


----------



## katred (May 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That's the one I bought!  I thought the same thing once I tried these.  Must get more.


  I have my eye on Frasque, that amazing pewter colour, and Caftan, because PURPLE


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2015)

I picked up Frasque and Modele, nice textures on these. Frasque has a greenish tinge to the pewter tone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I picked up Frasque and Modele, nice textures on these. *Frasque has a greenish tinge to the pewter tone.*


  This sounds really pretty.


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This sounds really pretty.


  It really is, a very interesting color.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

katred said:


> I picked up one of the new solo shadows this week- Dedale, a bronze brown. Forget the liquid shadows and get these! Love the pigmentation and the colour selection!


  I'll have to look up Orient, then lol


----------



## starletta8 (May 6, 2015)

_Very _happy. I had a chance to stop by a Lancome outlet today and nabbed last summer's eyeshadow quint on a 50% off the sale price table. I can't wait to play with it- I was regretting passing on it a couple of months ago.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 15, 2015)

Hi ladies! I finally got around to trying the Tint in Oil and I freaking love it. My lips aren't very pigmented, so basically anything with ANY color shows up on me. I got #8, which is surprisingly vibrant pink on me. I'm thinking of trying Oh My Gold #2 , or Peach Me Love #6 next. Anyone have particularly strong feelings on either of those? Just don't want to end up with something that looks too similar to the one I already have.


----------



## ashievic (May 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got around to trying the Tint in Oil and I freaking love it. My lips aren't very pigmented, so basically anything with ANY color shows up on me. I got #8, which is surprisingly vibrant pink on me. I'm thinking of trying Oh My Gold #2 , or Peach Me Love #6 next. Anyone have particularly strong feelings on either of those? Just don't want to end up with something that looks too similar to the one I already have.


  I own all of them. The color for each one will depend on your lips. This product does not look the same for one person to another. I love them, others hate them. You also can not judge them by swipes on your hand. It is your actual lips that will show the color.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I picked up Frasque and Modele, nice textures on these. Frasque has a greenish tinge to the pewter tone.


  I must get.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got around to trying the Tint in Oil and I freaking love it. My lips aren't very pigmented, so basically anything with ANY color shows up on me. I got #8, which is surprisingly vibrant pink on me. I'm thinking of trying Oh My Gold #2 , or Peach Me Love #6 next. Anyone have particularly strong feelings on either of those? Just don't want to end up with something that looks too similar to the one I already have.


  i got 6 and 8 and love them both!! it really is depending on ur lips tho. Number 2 miiiiight just have to go on my list now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got around to trying the Tint in Oil and I freaking love it. My lips aren't very pigmented, so basically anything with ANY color shows up on me. I got #8, which is surprisingly vibrant pink on me. I'm thinking of trying Oh My Gold #2 , or Peach Me Love #6 next. Anyone have particularly strong feelings on either of those? Just don't want to end up with something that looks too similar to the one I already have.


I only have one. The copper one.  I think I want a pink one.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I only have one. The copper one.  I think I want a pink one.


  #8 is pretty sweet. I'd recommend it.


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

I forgot they are also adding to the lip/cheek, too tired to think of product name. Kiss and something. I also asked the difference between Armani eye tints and their new ones. Armani are suppose to have deep, true color straight off. YSL is to be a "gentle" color wash. Was told these are best applied by first placing product on the back of your hand, then using a blending brush to sweep across your eye area. 

  Too much info on too many lines all at once. Need a nap.


----------



## Tushik (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


 Wow, thank you! And what about nail polishes?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *I forgot they are also adding to the lip/cheek, too tired to think of product name. Kiss and something. *I also asked the difference between Armani eye tints and their new ones. Armani are suppose to have deep, true color straight off. YSL is to be a "gentle" color wash. Was told these are best applied by first placing product on the back of your hand, then using a blending brush to sweep across your eye area.
> 
> Too much info on too many lines all at once. Need a nap.


  Yay!!!  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---love them but I only use them on my lips---for no special reason other than I always reach for my other blush products.
​   Thanks for bringing us the intel!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


   I love Touche Éclat’ so much that i keep a backup at all times!!!!  We have so much to look forward to.  Thanks for the exciting news Ash!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


  Great news that the new pink blur compact will be available! I saw a pic of it a while back and was hoping they'd eventually carry it in the US. I love the concept of the blur products, so excited for this campaign. And the Touche Eclat pens sound heavenly; I love these and would love correcting ones. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

Tushik said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.
> ...


Yes, the nail polishes will be in the same color group, as in gorgeous for a vampy lovely color. Too much info to retain in one afternoon!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *I forgot they are also adding to the lip/cheek, too tired to think of product name. Kiss and something. *I also asked the difference between Armani eye tints and their new ones. Armani are suppose to have deep, true color straight off. YSL is to be a "gentle" color wash. Was told these are best applied by first placing product on the back of your hand, then using a blending brush to sweep across your eye area.
> 
> Too much info on too many lines all at once. Need a nap.
> Yay!!!  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---love them but I only use them on my lips---for no special reason other than I always reach for my other blush products.
> ​   Thanks for bringing us the intel!!!!!!!


Was shown today that for the cheeks, to once again use the back of your hand, then apply with your fingertips or brush. Also when used on the lips, try one of the new jelly lip glosses on top, makes them pop. Trick to remember, for about 1-2 minutes just let the jelly set, do not smack your lips to distribute product. Just let it set. Easier said then done!!! The color will last for about 4-6 hours. The shine will go away but the color remains.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Was shown today that for the cheeks, to once again use the back of your hand, then apply with your fingertips or brush. Also when used on the lips, try one of the new jelly lip glosses on top, makes them pop. Trick to remember, for about 1-2 minutes just let the jelly set, do not smack your lips to distribute product. Just let it set. Easier said then done!!! The color will last for about 4-6 hours. The shine will go away but the color remains.


   I really do just prefer it for my lips.  It's pretty amazing.  I LOVE the applicator & packaging in general.


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Post mentions August launch!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Post mentions August launch!!


 Oh they're so cute---I like the lips!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh they're so cute---I like the lips!!!![/COLOR]


 Right?? I spy a compact as well!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right?? I spy a compact as well!!


    Yes!!!  Very cute!!!   All about the lips it seems


----------



## katred (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


  Ok, so I'm just going to start freaking out about this now. I suspect that by the time it launches, I'll be frothing at the mouth. I'm sure it'll add to the gothic look.   





Vineetha said:


> Post mentions August launch!!


  Hm. I wonder if this is a limited collection or if they're redoing their Rouge Pur Couture line. I might have to buy a few of the existing shades to be sure...


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

The products I saw are not these. If you are into vampy lips, you will freaking die over these!!!! I was told these will be LE. Yes, I saw the actual product info sheet from YSL, not a store. As well as touch and used actual product. No pics allowed, Debbie Downers......


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Post mentions August launch!!


  Cute!

  Interested in the Touche Eclat corrector shades.


----------



## Tushik (May 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Was shown today that for the cheeks, to once again use the back of your hand, then apply with your fingertips or brush. Also when used on the lips, try one of the new jelly lip glosses on top, makes them pop. Trick to remember, for about 1-2 minutes just let the jelly set, do not smack your lips to distribute product. Just let it set. Easier said then done!!! The color will last for about 4-6 hours. The shine will go away but the color remains.


 Thank you again for wonderful news! The new jelly lip gloss is vernis a levers pop water or smth completely new for autumn/winter?


----------



## Rinstar (May 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.


  Oh dear, I'm glad we have a heads up so I can start saving! Goth fall makeup is just everything I want when September comes. And corrector Touché Éclat!?!? Sign me up!


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

Tushik said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Was shown today that for the cheeks, to once again use the back of your hand, then apply with your fingertips or brush. Also when used on the lips, try one of the new jelly lip glosses on top, makes them pop. Trick to remember, for about 1-2 minutes just let the jelly set, do not smack your lips to distribute product. Just let it set. Easier said then done!!! The color will last for about 4-6 hours. The shine will go away but the color remains.
> ...


No it is the pop water lip product recently released. More colors in the fall for this group.


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2015/05/26/ysl-beaute-les-sahariennes-healthy-glow-balm-powder-in-n3-epice-n6-sienne/


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

The one coming this fall is pink with the same formula but it does NOT show up as pink. Even on WOC.


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

yes the blur one i think we already posted it here
  it's out in europe i do not know why it's so late in the usa


----------



## mkoparanova (May 26, 2015)

Yes, it's been out for months along with the one with gold flakes. I haven't had time to try them but I'm interested in both!


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2015)

I'm going to order Orient; hope that it's different to the green in Lumieres Majorelle.


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2015)

Coming this Fall, apparently...  https://instagram.com/p/3B3SnJg601/ https://instagram.com/p/28pw5KQUcb/


----------



## ashievic (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, it is part of what I saw several weeks ago. Lipsticks are super too.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Coming this Fall, apparently...  https://instagram.com/p/3B3SnJg601/ https://instagram.com/p/28pw5KQUcb/


  Oh, my. That cobalt.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-les-sahariennes-blur-bronzer-swatches.html


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-les-sahariennes-blur-bronzer-swatches.html


  I opted to get the Guerlain Jolie Teint first, but I really want to pick up the lightest shade of this as well. I find that it doesn't look so much like a bronzer as a warm, peachy glow, which is much more flattering on my pale skin. I find that companies are finally figuring out shades that work for pale complexions that don't look "dirty". (Which is funny, because if I get some actual sun on my face. It tends to look dirty. So these new shades are better than the real thing.)


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2015)

katred said:


> I opted to get the Guerlain Jolie Teint first, but I really want to pick up the lightest shade of this as well. I find that it doesn't look so much like a bronzer *as a warm, peachy glow,* which is much more flattering on my pale skin. I find that companies are finally figuring out shades that work for pale complexions that don't look "dirty". (Which is funny, because if I get some actual sun on my face. It tends to look dirty. So these new shades are better than the real thing.)


  have you considered getting givenchy bonne mine in shade 1 ?


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you considered getting givenchy bonne mine in shade 1 ?


  Not until you put the idea in my head and posted the pics in the Givenchy thread...


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2015)

katred said:


> Not until you put the idea in my head and posted the pics in the Givenchy thread...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2015)

Too dark here to swatch the Orient couture mono


----------



## boschicka (Jun 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Is it different from the one in the palette you were worried about?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Wow----what a gorgeous green!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Not until you put the idea in my head and posted the pics in the Givenchy thread...


 Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Is it different from the one in the palette you were worried about?


   Hi! I did an arm swatch and the difference in colour on me is almost negligible.  The green from Lumières Majorelle (bottom) is a bit darker and "flatter" on me whereas Orient has a very slight iridescence but the bigger difference is with the texture.  Orient (top) is much softer and smoother to apply.  Low light pic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wow----what a gorgeous green!!!!![/COLOR]


  I'll have to give it a proper go!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'll have to give it a proper go!


    Why did you show me this---ugh----it swatches beautifully.   Maybe next week challenge should be green.  I need my green fix!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Why did you show me this---ugh----it swatches beautifully.   Maybe next week challenge should be green.  I need my green fix!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  lol  I used Orient on the lid and the Lumières Majorelle green in the crease


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2015)

Some promo pics of the fall collection, the brow mascara sounds interesting.

Rouge Deluxe: YSL Fall 2015


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/28pw5KQUcb/


 
  Are those eyeshadow sticks at the bottom of the second photo, I wonder....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   I love it!!!  That's a GREAT color on you!!!  I thought of you today because I almost wore your fav YSL palette, LM.  I opted for TF Emerald Lust instead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Are those eyeshadow sticks at the bottom of the second photo, I wonder....


  I was thinking maybe Touche Éclat’ in a new suit


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Some promo pics of the fall collection, the brow mascara sounds interesting.
> 
> Rouge Deluxe: YSL Fall 2015


 Finally some different colors in their palette.  I can get behind burgundy e/s.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was thinking maybe Touche Éclat’ in a new suit


 
  I think the 2 Rose Gold-looking tubes are probably Touche Eclat.

  If you look really closely at the black tubes, there are colored bands- blue, etc. I think they're either fatty eyeliners (less likely, like the Marc Jacobs Magic Marc'er) or (more likely) cream shadow sticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think the 2 Rose Gold-looking tubes are probably Touche Eclat.
> 
> If you look really closely at the black tubes, there are colored bands- blue, etc. I think they're either fatty eyeliners (less likely, like the Marc Jacobs Magic Marc'er) or (more likely) cream shadow sticks.


   Oh yes, yes...now I see them.  Could be-----maybe like the Chanel Stylo Eyeshadows????


----------



## Monsy (Jun 11, 2015)

Gold tubes are mascaras I am pretty sure


----------



## boschicka (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Some promo pics of the fall collection, the brow mascara sounds interesting.
> 
> Rouge Deluxe: YSL Fall 2015
> Finally some different colors in their palette.  I can get behind burgundy e/s.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


>


   Bosch, at one point I felt like I was buying the same palette over & over again-----like they're just repositioning the shadows in the palette.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love it!!!  That's a GREAT color on you!!!  I thought of you today because I almost wore your fav YSL palette, LM.  I opted for TF Emerald Lust instead.[/COLOR]


   Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Bosch, at one point I felt like I was buying the same palette over & over again-----like they're just repositioning the shadows in the palette.[/COLOR]:shock:


  And re-releasing perm. palettes in more expensive packaging as LE


----------



## ashievic (Jun 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think the 2 Rose Gold-looking tubes are probably Touche Eclat.
> 
> If you look really closely at the black tubes, there are colored bands- blue, etc. I think they're either fatty eyeliners (less likely, like the Marc Jacobs Magic Marc'er) or (more likely) cream shadow sticks.
> Oh yes, yes...now I see them.  Could be-----maybe like the Chanel Stylo Eyeshadows????


  They are pen eyeliners and colored mascaras. I saw these in person.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2015)

touche eclat has different packaging


----------



## ashievic (Jun 12, 2015)

The new primer and the blur teint in pink is up on the YSL website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And re-releasing perm. palettes in more expensive packaging as LE


   YES!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They are pen eyeliners and colored mascaras. I saw these in person.
> Thanks Ash!!!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Monsy*
> ...


   Diff from the normal packaging---Or they weren't showing those at all?    I love the stuff and keep a backup at all 
  times.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2015)

no i meant these can't be touche eclat in the photo because packaging of it is different than what's in the photo. i am sure those are mascaras. and i think they are just plain gold not rose gold it's just poor photo those colors don't seem real


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2015)

I got a card about a sale on the ysl site.  I think it starts next week.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 12, 2015)

It runs the same time frame as Armani, since they are both owned by the same parent company.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> no i meant these can't be touche eclat in the photo because packaging of it is different than what's in the photo. i am sure those are mascaras. and i think they are just plain gold not rose gold it's just poor photo those colors don't seem real


    I see


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 15, 2015)

YSL never sent me an email code for their friends and family sale. I called their CS, but the wait time is over 15 mins.  Is there a generic code or do they send out one time use codes?  They also never emailed me the 10% off code for signing up as a first time shopper on their website. They don't seem very organized. I'm almost worried to order online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> They also never emailed me the 10% off code for signing up as a first time shopper on their website. They don't seem very organized. I'm almost worried to order online.


    I got my large post card in the mail today.  I have to agree with you---the designers have lousy web sites and their CS is often lacking!!!
   PM'd you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I got a card about a sale on the ysl site.  I think it starts next week.


   June 16 - June 27


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I got my large post card in the mail today.  I have to agree with you---the designers have lousy web sites and their CS is often lacking!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   PM'd you!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you!! Yeah, I feel like there's no support for their customers.  Did you get anything from the sale?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Did you get anything from the sale?


    It starts tomorrow---I'll take a look but I really don't have anything in mind at this point.  I tried to browse the sit but their server wasn't 
   responding.  I'll try again.   How about you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm on browsing now!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It starts tomorrow---I'll take a look but I really don't have anything in mind at this point.  I tried to browse the sit but their server wasn't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   responding.  I'll try again.   How about you?[/COLOR]


  Ohhhh, tomorrow! I don't know why I thought it was today. Lol, well that helps, thanks for clarifying  I was browsing earlier and I'm really interested in getting the new Pink Blur Perfector and I've been wanting to try the Radiant Pressed Powder. I've heard a lot of great things about it from reviews, so I'm going to give it a try.  I'm sure a few more things will jump into my cart when I'm not paying attention


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm sure a few more things will jump into my cart when I'm not paying attention


 I need to STOP browsing---finding too much that interests me!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I need to STOP browsing---finding too much that interests me!!!![/COLOR]


 Is it a generic code??!!! I never got an email or maybe I moved it to spam!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 15, 2015)

I never got anything either. Can you pm me please @Medgal07


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I never got anything either. Can you pm me please @Medgal07


  Got you both!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Got you both!!!!!  [/COLOR]:frenz:


 Thank you!! :kiss:


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 15, 2015)

I got my invite last week and tried to play it cool. Fail.

  Here's my list:

  - BLEUS LUMIERE PALETTE (I found you!)
  - COUTURE PALETTE ROCK RESILLE COLLECTOR (If I don't, I'll always wonder)
  - TOUCHE ÉCLAT BLUR PRIMER
  - TOUCHE ÉCLAT BLUR PERFECTOR

  What's everyone else looking at?


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 15, 2015)

The code is working now. I just checked out


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 15, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> I got my invite last week and tried to play it cool. Fail.
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of getting a perfume I've had on my list for awhile but I have lots on my other wish lists so we'll see.  I don't see it selling out so I think I can wait a day or two to think it over.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 15, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> The code is working now. I just checked out


Oh good.  Now what' up with Armani.  No invite for me from them.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you ladies think they will combine the sale promo code with the first time customer 10% off?  That's IF I ever get the code for the 10% off


----------



## Monsy (Jun 15, 2015)

I doubt


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> I got my invite last week and tried to play it cool. Fail.
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> ...


   That's a good one---love it.  You were lucky to have found it,


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

I ordered the primer and the pink stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I ordered the primer and the pink stuff.


   Me too!  That would be the Touche Éclat Primer and the Touche Éclat Blur Powder.  The reviews were pretty convincing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh good.  Now what' up with Armani.  No invite for me from them.


    According to their Email that I just got, Armani starts today.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Me too!  That would be the Touche Éclat Primer and the Touche Éclat[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Blur Powder.  The reviews were pretty convincing![/COLOR]


  Nice choices! I'm about to put in my order but I'm still hemming and hawing about what else I may want to add lol Did they include a black YSL mini mirror to your order as a gift? I noticed when I added 3 items to my cart the gift was added.  And just wanted to add for anyone else who is curious/interested, CS confirmed that we can't combine the 10% off first time customer code with the 20% off FF code.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> And just wanted to add for anyone else who is curious/interested, CS confirmed that we can't combine the 10% off first time customer code with the 20% off FF code.


  My two items did not exceed the $150 expenditure required to receive the mirror, but I already have one.  It's a nice little mirror!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

My goods have shipped!  Woo hooooooo.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My goods have shipped!  Woo hooooooo.


  That was quick!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That was quick!


   Yes----we treasure near instant gratification!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> According to their Email that I just got, Armani starts today.


Thanks I got an email today too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks I got an email today too.


  What are you ordering ICL?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What are you ordering ICL?


I want to splurge and get the Supreme Bouquet fragrance.  It has been on my wish list for a while.  I did see on Bergdorf IG that they have some exclusive fragrance but they didn't mention price or notes.  I have a feeling it is more than this one.  If I don't wimp out on that, I may just get some single shadows and some more Gloss Voluptes.  I bought almost everything from the summer collection.  

  Oh but developing news.  The mailer I just got from Saks for some Cirque De Beaute event says they will have the fall collection and Black Opium.  I already have and love Black Opium but I don't really remember hearing anything about the YSL fall collection.  Did we post anything here.  I'm on information overload now. Nothing is sticking in my head.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] My two items did not exceed the $150 expenditure required to receive the mirror, but I already have one.  It's a nice little mirror!!![/COLOR]


  Ok good to know that it's nice! I finally started receiving emails from them today and I just got the one that has a picture of the mirror and it does look pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Ok good to know that it's nice! I finally started receiving emails from them today and I just got the one that has a picture of the mirror and it does look pretty!


   It really is.  I wouldn't pad my order to reach the qualifying $150 just to get it though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I want to splurge and get the Supreme Bouquet fragrance.  It has been on my wish list for a while.  I did see on Bergdorf IG that they have some exclusive fragrance but they didn't mention price or notes.  I have a feeling it is more than this one.  If I don't wimp out on that, I may just get some single shadows and some more Gloss Voluptes.  I bought almost everything from the summer collection.
> 
> Oh but developing news.  The mailer I just got from Saks for some Cirque De Beaute event says they will have the fall collection and Black Opium.  I already have and love Black Opium but I don't really remember hearing anything about the YSL fall collection.  Did we post anything here.  I'm on information overload now. Nothing is sticking in my head.


   I think that's what I couldn't come up with anything to buy from Armani----I'm just drowning in beauty products---somebody throw me a lifeline already!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Oopsie, it was Majestic Rose I wanted not Supreme Bouquet.  I'm definitely not ordering tonight, too sleepy.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think that's what I couldn't come up with anything to buy from Armani----*I'm just drowning in beauty products*---somebody throw me a lifeline already!!!!


  THIS. The thrill of new makeup tho....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Which fragrance? I actually haven't tried any YSL fragrances. Probably because I'm in a rush to get away from the counter after spending $$$ on makeup, lol. Do you have any other YSL fragrances?
> 
> Yes! I couldn't imagine how I would use it when it launched. Since then, I've seen a few pics online that made me swoon for it. Now it's in stock AND I have a coupon? *Kismet.*
> 
> *THIS. The thrill of new makeup tho....*


 Totally.  "That's what gives me the will to live another 3 - 5 business days".  Knowing that new make up is on the horizon.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That was quick!
> Yes----we treasure near instant gratification!!!!!


Mine have shipped from both Armani and YSL should be here on Friday


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok good to know that it's nice! I finally started receiving emails from them today and I just got the one that has a picture of the mirror and it does look pretty!
> ...


I received all the free gifts, as in like 10. Gee, the cost of the product I would hope they would toss in a some good freebies....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine have shipped from both Armani and YSL should be here on Friday


  Yay!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I received all the free gifts, as in like 10. Gee, the cost of the product I would hope they would toss in a some good freebies....


   Most usually do but I'm not about ordering what I don't need to get a GWP---I have enough tote bags and cosmetic bags and generally so many sample products that I've 
   sorted them by type.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

It works great whether you are a WOC or a Casper. I found it lovely. I like it better then the balls. I use it as a setting powder. A light dusting on the T zone and it is just lovely. No regrets, would purchase again in a heartbeat. I use a small fluffy brush to apply and then use the Artis oval 10 brush to lightly buff it out. I can see if you use the puff that comes with it you might get too much product on. Just a light dusting, and perfection. I worked with a WOC and it was beautiful on her Cafe Au Lait complexion.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine have shipped from both Armani and YSL should be here on Friday


  What did you end up getting Ash?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

From Armani I ordered my Mom the Crema Nera Recovery Oil, with 20% off it was still painful, but...plus the Chanel Sublimage new release of this version is 650.00. Chanel NEVER has a sale. At least in the States. She ran out of her Sublimage serum the other night. Which costs 425.00. Hopefully she will be happy with this. I hate that with Chanel products you have no idea how empty they are. 

  From YSL, I ordered the Touche Eclat Blur Primer and the Touche Eclat Blur Perfector. I did serious damage with the Le Disko dazzle shadows I was not expecting to love....ordered 3 more and the fuchsia gloss. It is not my fav formula, gets tacky after you apply. But it gives your lipstick some cool subtle shimmer to it. I already ordered the dark purple one. Thought they would good over TF Velvet Violet. I skipped the black and gold shadows in Le Disko, since I have many close dupes in those colors. 

  So really didn't have any extra cash to go bat $hyt crazy with this sale. 

  It would be nice instead of giving away those bags and gifts with purchase. How about a discount???? But the marketing guys would not like that idea...I mean this towards the stores. Still don't have the Crema Nera foundation I ordered 8 days ago. It was sent the goofy shipping FedEx then flips to USPS. I was suppose to leave on Sunday, but instead have been given more down time.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It works great whether you are a WOC or a Casper. I found it lovely. I like it better then the balls. I use it as a setting powder. A light dusting on the T zone and it is just lovely. No regrets, would purchase again in a heartbeat. I use a small fluffy brush to apply and then use the Artis oval 10 brush to lightly buff it out. I can see if you use the puff that comes with it you might get too much product on. Just a light dusting, and perfection. I worked with a WOC and it was beautiful on her Cafe Au Lait complexion.


 Sorry I'm lost. What product are you talking about?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

The YSL Souffle d'Eclat loose powder. It is a delicate pink.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It works great whether you are a WOC or a Casper. I found it lovely. I like it better then the balls. I use it as a setting powder. A light dusting on the T zone and it is just lovely. No regrets, would purchase again in a heartbeat. I use a small fluffy brush to apply and then use the Artis oval 10 brush to lightly buff it out. I can see if you use the puff that comes with it you might get too much product on. Just a light dusting, and perfection. I *worked with a WOC and it was beautiful on her Cafe Au Lait complexion*.


    Ash, I'm hoping the same for the Blur powder, also pink.  From what I've heard and read, it's a solid cream that dries to a powder finish.  This should be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The YSL Souffle d'Eclat loose powder. It is a delicate pink.


  well there are different shades. mine was light yellow.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, mine is pink. I will take a pic if the sun ever comes out. It is delicate pink with a slight sparkle to it.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It works great whether you are a WOC or a Casper. I found it lovely. I like it better then the balls. I use it as a setting powder. A light dusting on the T zone and it is just lovely. No regrets, would purchase again in a heartbeat. I use a small fluffy brush to apply and then use the Artis oval 10 brush to lightly buff it out. I can see if you use the puff that comes with it you might get too much product on. Just a light dusting, and perfection. I *worked with a WOC and it was beautiful on her Cafe Au Lait complexion*.
> Ash, I'm hoping the same for the Blur powder, also pink.  From what I've heard and read, it's a solid cream that dries to a powder finish.  This should be very interesting to say the least.


TF new foundations being released in August do the same thing.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes i think yours is lighter shade than mine. I am glad you like it. It just didn't work for me or at least didn't meet my expectations that were high based on their description and their promises. If they said "hey it's a nice loose setting powder" I would be ok with that. 

  Here is my swatch


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine is pink.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The YSL Souffle d'Eclat loose powder. It is a delicate pink.
> 
> well there are different shades. mine was light yellow.


 


  Mine is pink


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

You can't even see it on my arm when I swatch it. I bought maybe 6 months ago or so. When it was 1st listed on the YSL site before it hit the stores.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 17, 2015)

I have the pink one as well. ^^


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

Nay maybe you can transfer this whole ysl conversation to ysl thread?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> TF new foundations being released in August do the same thing.


  Do you mean the cream to powder finish Ash???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay maybe you can transfer this whole ysl conversation to ysl thread?


    I totally forgot which thread I was in.  I think that happened because of the concurrent Armani & YLS sales.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You can't even see it on my arm when I swatch it. I bought maybe 6 months ago or so. When it was 1st listed on the YSL site before it hit the stores.


    I almost purchased it but it seemed like too big a risk for me to take at that time.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally forgot which thread I was in.  I think that happened because of the concurrent Armani & YLS sales.


  Will do in a minute.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you!! I didn't order the pink one but one of the middle yellow ones!! Anyways I called to cancel today and since that would bring my total below 75 I would lose the whole discount!! I had opted to cancel it completely and place another order !! Since it's already in shipping phase they weren't sure they could do it!! I was told I will get a mail if they could do it and then proceed to place a new order!! In other words a mess :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! I didn't order the pink one but one of the middle yellow ones!! Anyways I called to cancel today and since that would bring my total below 75 I would lose the whole discount!! I had opted to cancel it completely and place another order !! Since it's already in shipping phase they weren't sure they could do it!! I was told I will get a mail if they could do it and then proceed to place a new order!! In other words a mess


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! I didn't order the pink one but one of the middle yellow ones!! Anyways I called to cancel today and since that would bring my total below 75 I would lose the whole discount!! I had opted to cancel it completely and place another order !! Since it's already in shipping phase they weren't sure they could do it!! I was told I will get a mail if they could do it and then proceed to place a new order!! In other words a mess


  Wasn't there anything else you wouldn't mind having that they could add to the order to replace the powder?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wasn't there anything else you wouldn't mind having that they could add to the order to replace the powder?


 They weren't sure they could cancel or modify it at that point Shars!! I will see if I get the mail !! More than likely it will ship I think!! The other part is just you touché éclat that I can get later too!! My current one can still go on for a while!! I added it to push the order over 75 but right now I wouldn't care if the whole thing is cancelled!! :meh:


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They weren't sure they could cancel or modify it at that point Shars!! I will see if I get the mail !! More than likely it will ship I think!! The other part is just you touché éclat that I can get later too!! My current one can still go on for a while!! I added it to push the order over 75 but right now I wouldn't care if the whole thing is cancelled!!


  Aww man. That sucks! Did you get anything from GA? I want everything and nothing lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man. That sucks! Did you get anything from GA? I want everything and nothing lol.


 No I didn't! I looked for a while but there wasn't anything I wanted!! lol  I already got the eye tints from sephora during chic week and few pieces from maharajah collection form NM!! :haha:


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> TF new foundations being released in August do the same thing.
> Do you mean the cream to powder finish Ash???


Yes, it starts out as a sft cream and magic it becomes a delicate powder.


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No I didn't! I looked for a while but there wasn't anything I wanted!! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Imagine us... sales galore and nothing that we want. I bet you once the sale is over, we will be seeing all and sundry to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't pick up my eye tints yet, though, so I'll most likely grab the main ones I want now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> From Armani I ordered my Mom the Crema Nera Recovery Oil, with 20% off it was still painful, but...plus the Chanel Sublimage new release of this version is 650.00. Chanel NEVER has a sale. At least in the States. She ran out of her Sublimage serum the other night. Which costs 425.00. Hopefully she will be happy with this. I hate that with Chanel products you have no idea how empty they are.
> 
> From YSL, I ordered the Touche *Eclat Blur Primer and the Touche Eclat Blur Perfector. I *did serious damage with the Le Disko dazzle shadows I was not expecting to love....ordered 3 more and the fuchsia gloss. It is not my fav formula, gets tacky after you apply. But it gives your lipstick some cool subtle shimmer to it. I already ordered the dark purple one. Thought they would good over TF Velvet Violet. I skipped the black and gold shadows in Le Disko, since I have many close dupes in those colors.
> 
> ...


    They seem to be the most popular YSL items.  I do like that they participate with the cash back programs.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 18, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Which fragrance? I actually haven't tried any YSL fragrances. Probably because I'm in a rush to get away from the counter after spending $$$ on makeup, lol. Do you have any other YSL fragrances?  Yes! I couldn't imagine how I would use it when it launched. Since then, I've seen a few pics online that made me swoon for it. Now it's in stock AND I have a coupon? Kismet.  THIS. The thrill of new makeup tho....


   I want the Majestic Rose scent. It's a couple of hundred dollars. Quite pricey so now may be the time to get it. I have and love Black Opium. Really nice if you like sweet scents. I recently ordered untried a small bottle of Parisienne from sephora. Nice pretty floral for spring but not a must have for me.   





ashievic said:


> The YSL Souffle d'Eclat loose powder. It is a delicate pink.


  Thanks.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jun 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Post mentions August launch!!


 
  Gorgeous!
  Does anybody know how many shades will be launched? Are they matte or similar to their regular Rouge Pur Couture line?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Blur Primer and the Touche Eclat Blur Perfector are they permanent items?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> The Blur Primer and the Touche Eclat Blur Perfector are they permanent items?


yes


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

My goodies came!!! The blur perfector is really cool!!!! It feels like paraffin goes on clear, then poof, dries to a powder. The primer is also lovely!!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> yes


Thanks


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2015)

I am very curious about the primer


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am very curious about the primer


  I got a little sample of the primer and I think it's made me curious enough to risk trying a full-sized product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My goodies came!!! The blur perfector is really cool!!!! It feels like paraffin goes on clear, then poof, dries to a powder. The primer is also lovely!!!!


    I'm trying mine tomorrow out for the first time tomorrow.  I selected the lipstick as one of my complimentary samples and it's insane------the prettiest coppery rose gold, 
   I have nothing like it in my stash, why--didn't-- know--about--this--before, kind of  lipstick!!!  Better yet, now that I think about it, it's the lipstick version of Tom Ford's Pink 
   Guilt lip gloss.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I got a little sample of the primer and I think it's made me curious enough to risk trying a full-sized product.


  is it hydrating? i would think it should be glowy hydrating kind of a thing since it should go with TE foundation


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Today I will use the blur primer, and then the weird stuff and let you know how it goes. Yes day when I played with it. It removed my foundation I had on. But it was awesome how it did become powder is a nano second!!! They do have specific instruction on the back of the box for apply several ways. I am going to try the all over application first.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2015)

are you gonna try it before or after foundation or both?
  i think you can just pat it onto the skin gently that should help foundation stay

  i have try products like that one from other brands. it's good for oily skin and large pores 

  please report back on the Blur primer


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I got a little sample of the primer and I think it's made me curious enough to risk trying a full-sized product.
> 
> is it hydrating? i would think it should be glowy hydrating kind of a thing since it should go with TE foundation


Remember, this has to set about a minute BEFORE you apply your foundation. Per the instructions enclosed with it.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

I am going for the foundation full face, with the YSL pen to cover up dark circles and stuff. Yesterday I tried the touchup after I had makeup on for about 8 hours. Will report back, as to how much coverage it really has, and how long it lasts. Going back to stupid hot as in it is 113 there today. Then off to the North woods, where it is 70 today. So will see how it works in stupid hot and where is summer climate....


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> is it hydrating? i would think it should be glowy hydrating kind of a thing since it should go with TE foundation


  It seemed hydrating but not oily. My skin tends to get shiny, which makes "glow" products problematic, but this one didn't give me any issues.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

My first thoughts on the primer and weird stuff. The primer is shine, shine, shine. I did let it dry, as in I put it on and put on the bottom potion of my clothes. So it had to set for around 4 minutes. The weird stuff. No coverage at all. It is like putting setting powder over your primer. Which I guess that is what is really is a setting powder. 

  I ended up having to start over again. So, the weird stuff gives the result of the balls. Subtle shine. I used the Artis 6 oval brush to apply. It feels nice, but I would not purchase again. The primer, it feels sort of greasy, but after it sets, it is OK, not great. But heck, after I use it more, perhaps it will grow on me. Right now, I would say I am not impressed. Except it is still cool the way it turns into powder. How do they do that????


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Matte Radiance Pressed Powder? I'm really interested in ordered it during the sale but can't decide which color to go with and there is very little info about it online. It only comes in 3 shades(2 Pink Sand, 3 beige, 4 Pink Beige). I'm looking to use it as a setting powder over my foundation during the summer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No I didn't! I looked for a while but there wasn't anything I wanted!! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here---tried but came up empty.  It shouldn't be that way---I usually have something in mind.  If I have to dig 
  deep like that It's just not happening.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Today I will use the blur primer, and then the weird stuff and let you know how it goes. Yes day when I played with it. It removed my foundation I had on. But it was awesome how it did become powder is a nano second!!! They do have specific instruction on the back of the box for apply several ways. I am going to try the all over application first.


    You crack me up Ash!!!  I used the primer today and it is beyond silky soft.  I allowed it to rest before putting on my foundation and the appearance is flawless.  I find the "weird stuff" a tad confusing 
   and based on those who have used it over their foundation share your experience----it removes the foundation.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can I just admit that I'm ordering The blur compact aka "weird stuff" just for the pink packaging  It has the same balm powder formula as the Saharreine bronzer balm from the summer collection and that stuff isn't that user friendly. It can look really pretty IF done right, otherwise it balls up, settles into pores like nobodies business and comes off on your fingers in this weird powdery balm texture if you touch your face. It's actually sort of gross if you overdo it lol I don't think I'm going to love the blur Perfector, unfortunately, but they lured me in with the packaging! Ugh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I don't think I'm going to love the blur Perfector, unfortunately, but they lured me in with the packaging! Ugh!


    SURE!!!  If I can admit that I was also smitten by the pretty pink compact!!!



​I just put the perfecto on and I pressed patted it into my face to avoid disturbing my 
   makeup.  I focused on areas that exhibited some shine & it resulted in a matte look.  I used the primer for the first time today and I'm oilier than usual.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   SURE!!!  If I can admit that I was also smitten by the pretty pink compact!!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​I just put the perfecto on and I pressed patted it into my face to avoid disturbing my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   makeup.  I focused on areas that[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] exhibited some shine & it resulted in a matte look.  I used the primer for the first time today and I'm oilier than usual. [/COLOR]


  Thanks for understanding! Only you and the other ladies on here would understand such a thing  I think your approach is key, pressing the balm in! I do look forward to trying it and playing around with it, although I don't see myself really reaching for it after the novelty wears off


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Today I will use the blur primer, and then the weird stuff and let you know how it goes. Yes day when I played with it. It removed my foundation I had on. But it was awesome how it did become powder is a nano second!!! They do have specific instruction on the back of the box for apply several ways. I am going to try the all over application first.
> You crack me up Ash!!!  I used the primer today and it is beyond silky soft.  I allowed it to rest before putting on my foundation and the appearance is flawless.  I find the "weird stuff" a tad confusing
> and based on those who have used it over their foundation share your experience----it removes the foundation.


Weird stuff, I have found the best way to apply is to use your fingertips and apply like foundation onto your face. It is like a setting powder for the T zone as the directions show it is. As for replacing foundation not for me. I am less then thrilled having to smear the top of the weird stuff with my fingertips, but it seems the only way to get a good application.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   makeup.  I focused on areas that[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] exhibited some shine & it resulted in a matte look.  I used the primer for the first time today and I'm oilier than usual. [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Weird stuff, I have found the best way to apply is to use your fingertips and apply like foundation onto your face. It is like a setting powder for the T zone as the directions show it is. As for replacing foundation not for me. I am less then thrilled having to smear the top of the weird stuff with my fingertips, but it seems the only way to get a good application.


    I prefer the sponge applicator that came with it, and again, I pressed in onto my face in gentle patting motions.  Ash I agree---this stuff is weird but I will use every bit of 
   it!!! I'm not so sure about the primer---I'm sitting here like a little glow light!!!  I will definitely try the primer again tomorrow to see if the old oil slick effect returns.  Did you
    experience that at all?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 19, 2015)

Just ordered Majestic Rose perfume and Opium Persan Rouge Volupte gloss.  I wanted another mono shadow but couldn't remember which one I liked and online swatches are scarce.  I got the primer and lipstick for freebies but I think I have that lipstick already.  I have a #340 but it looks like the same color.  Maybe it was renumbered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> will be in stupid hot tomorrow, will let you know how it goes in 114 temps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just ordered Majestic Rose perfume and Opium Persan Rouge Volupte gloss.  I wanted another mono shadow but couldn't remember which one I liked and online swatches are scarce.  I got the primer and lipstick for freebies but I think I have that lipstick already.  I have a #340 but it looks like the same color.  Maybe it was renumbered.


    I hope you love your fragrance ICL.  Sounds like a nice haul!!!  That lipstick is so adorable.  The color is outrageous---in a very good way!!  There's a # 34 on the bottom.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Weird stuff, I have found the best way to apply is to use your fingertips and apply like foundation onto your face. It is like a setting powder for the T zone as the directions show it is. As for replacing foundation not for me. I am less then thrilled having to smear the top of the weird stuff with my fingertips, but it seems the only way to get a good application.
> I prefer the sponge applicator that came with it, and again, I pressed in onto my face in gentle patting motions.  Ash I agree---this stuff is weird but I will use every bit of
> it!!! I'm not so sure about the primer---I'm sitting here like a little glow light!!!  I will definitely try the primer again tomorrow to see if the old oil slick effect returns.  Did you
> experience that at all?


  Yes, it was an oil slick. I am remembering this was first released in Europe in winter. Which I am thinking a cold winter's night, and just a touch of sparkle perfect for a party look. But for everyday, I am thinking this needs to take a long summer nap and come back in October. Weird stuff is just HTF does it do that??? As turn into such a soft powder??? It worked great for the T zone today. Which did seem worse, I rarely have this. So I am thinking the primer played a role in this. It was not hot here, as in maybe 75 today.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just ordered Majestic Rose perfume and Opium Persan Rouge Volupte gloss.  I wanted another mono shadow but couldn't remember which one I liked and online swatches are scarce.  I got the primer and lipstick for freebies but I think I have that lipstick already.  I have a #340 but it looks like the same color.  Maybe it was renumbered.


Did you get the taupe/grey one eye shadow??? It reminded me of Gray Fairy from Dior that was never sold here.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Did you get the taupe/grey one eye shadow??? It reminded me of Gray Fairy from Dior that was never sold here.


No.  I decided to hold off on the shadow for now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, it was an oil slick. I am remembering this was first released in Europe in winter. Which I am thinking a cold winter's night, and just a touch of sparkle perfect for a party look. But for everyday, I am thinking this needs to take a long summer nap and come back in October. Weird stuff is just HTF does it do that??? As turn into such a soft powder??? It worked great for the T zone today. Which did seem worse, I rarely have this. So I am thinking the primer played a role in this. It was not hot here, as in maybe 75 today.


    I'm going to try the primer again w/a few adjustments to see how it goes.  Do you wear any products---like a moisturizer under your primer?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 20, 2015)

I put on LeBlanc serum, then the 50 spf (lightly), then the primer. Unless it is winter, then I use a moisturizer too. I have found using the sunscreen I do get a more glow look. But I refuse to help the production of age spots on my face. On the weekends I only use the LeWeekend lotion, no serum. Will see how it goes today. The texture of this new primer reminds of something in the food industry, but I can't remember what yet. Or may Vaseline when it sits out in the suns. Wait, that is it, clear KY jelly!!!!! No it doesn't feel like it. Just looks like it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2015)

http://girlzippy.blogspot.com/2015/04/ysl-couture-mono-eyeshadow-4-facon-11.html?m=1   http://www.sharkattackfashionblog.com/2015/04/review-yves-saint-laurent-couture-mono.html?m=1    http://www.instagramal.com/photo/yslprincejr/998156474473057827_1147798650


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I put on LeBlanc serum, then the 50 spf (lightly), then the primer. Unless it is winter, then I use a moisturizer too. I have found using the sunscreen I do get a more glow look. But I refuse to help the production of age spots on my face. On the weekends I only use the LeWeekend lotion, no serum. Will see how it goes today. The texture of this new primer reminds of something in the food industry, but I can't remember what yet. Or may Vaseline when it sits out in the suns. Wait, that is it, clear KY jelly!!!!! No it doesn't feel like it. Just looks like it.


    I'm miffed but not yet willing to throw in the towel.  I'll omit one product from today makeup regimen.  I need to use the medicated oil-free moisturizer because it gives me
   a bit of a barrier between the primer and my skin.  My skin doesn't always play nicely w/primers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.instagramal.com/photo/yslprincejr/998156474473057827_1147798650


   I love some of those colors but I don't do well with monos---I tend to forget about my single eyeshadows and many go unused.  That purple is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love some of those colors but I don't do well with monos---I tend to forget about my single eyeshadows and many go unused.  That purple is just gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


  I've been more focused on palettes but I did get a few monos recently to give different effects


----------



## ashievic (Jun 20, 2015)

I so agree I forget about the single shadows. I purchased Chanel Fall 2014 in the singles, I think I have used them maybe twice. Same thing for Armani ETK single have all 25 singles. Rarely use them. With those it is a bitch to remember what color is what number. Unlike MAC at least they have a clear top or Chanel has a color block on the back. I have written down the colors to the numbers, but I can't find it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I so agree I forget about the single shadows. I purchased Chanel Fall 2014 in the singles, I think I have used them maybe twice. Same thing for Armani ETK single have all 25 singles. Rarely use them. With those it is a bitch to remember what color is what number. Unlike MAC at least they have a clear top or Chanel has a color block on the back. I have written down the colors to the numbers, but I can't find it.


  Oh Ash I got those too-----Exaltation, Hesitation, etc., right??  I love them but I never remember them.  Thanks for reminding me for today's pink look!!!  My label maker 
   is my best friend but it only helps me to identify them--------it can't help me to remember to use them!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, those are the ones. Yet with the palettes coming from YSL in the Fall, Chanel might continue to sleep!!!!! Since wine, burgundy will be the rage for many palettes this Fall.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I wish they would take the best of the best and put those in a palette---I guess it's beneath them to consider *custom palettes*[/COLOR]:sigh:


  And save you some money and hassle? Hardly lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, those are the ones. Yet with the palettes coming from YSL in the Fall, Chanel might continue to sleep!!!!! Since wine, burgundy will be the rage for many palettes this Fall.


   I have a real soft spot for the burgundy family & have a MAC palette of 15 shades in the family but there's always room for more.  The CT palette Vintage Vamp has 
   been on my WL for quite a while now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And save you some money and hassle? Hardly lol


   I know right!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, those are the ones. Yet with the palettes coming from YSL in the Fall, Chanel might continue to sleep!!!!! Since wine, burgundy will be the rage for many palettes this Fall.
> I have a real soft spot for the burgundy family & have a MAC palette of 15 shades in the family but there's always room for more.  The CT palette Vintage Vamp has
> been on my WL for quite a while now.


Me too. Stuck between the mountains and the desert and water shortage and the fires are raging, Looks like this will be a few weeks out here, ugh. But money for makeup, as I sweat my face off, literally.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I put on LeBlanc serum, then the 50 spf (lightly), then the primer. Unless it is winter, then I use a moisturizer too. I have found using the sunscreen I do get a more glow look. But I refuse to help the production of age spots on my face. On the weekends I only use the LeWeekend lotion, no serum. Will see how it goes today. The texture of this new primer reminds of something in the food industry, but I can't remember what yet. Or may Vaseline when it sits out in the suns. Wait, that is it, clear KY jelly!!!!! No it doesn't feel like it. Just looks like it.


  That's interesting you mention the primer reminds you of a food product.  On Sephora,  someone reviewed this primer as a bottle of very expensive "corn oil, silicone and perfume." Needless to say, she wasn't very happy with it. I'm guessing it's not the best formula for summer or for anyone with oily or combo skin. Just my guess though.   And sidenote:  sephora does have both the new primer and the new Blur Perfector in the pink compact available on their website. Was surprised to see them both in the new product section today.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 21, 2015)

The primer really does look like KY jelly with gold flakes in it squeezed in to a jar. Like the liquor has in it. Not for hot weather use, unless there is serious a/c going on where you are going. If I had oily skin, not sure I would risk the chance of zits. Yes, I am so vain. I might try it out in the dead of winter though.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 21, 2015)

It works the Weird Stuff if applied as Ms. Meddy suggested!!!! I used the applicator enclosed and patted, not rubbed the product on. Then I lightly buffed with the Artis 10. I only used it as a setting powder on T zone. It really lasted, and I didn't sweat it off. Now lets see if it will melt in the ga-billion temp I am working in !!!! Yes, while you all watch the wild fire in San Bernadino, I am there.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

LOL at weird stuff. I'll leave that for you ladies.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 21, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I want the Majestic Rose scent. It's a couple of hundred dollars. Quite pricey so now may be the time to get it. I have and love Black Opium. Really nice if you like sweet scents. I recently ordered untried a small bottle of Parisienne from sephora. Nice pretty floral for spring but not a must have for me.


  Thanks for the recs! I added MAJESTIC ROSE and BLACK OPIUM to my wish list to check out at some point. Buying $$$ items with the discount is a great idea.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 21, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Thanks for the recs! I added MAJESTIC ROSE and BLACK OPIUM to my wish list to check out at some point. Buying $$$ items with the discount is a great idea.


I picked up the Black Opium at Sephora some time ago.  But I just saw yesterday that Nordies is now carrying it.  Now as for Majestic Rose, I've only seen it at Bergdorf Goodman and Saks but it may be at a few other stores.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 21, 2015)

YSL at Bergdorf instagrammed that they have the Metal Clash collection.  The pic shows the eyeshadow palette with a silver or mirror cover, 3 rouge volupte ( I think that is the name), some kind of powder in a compact and 2 gloss voluptes.  Is this the fall collection?  Ooh I found more pics.  I like this!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jun 21, 2015)

Totally unrelated to makeup but I just got the YSL Cassandre tote in Oxblood. It's beautiful and can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Photos of YSL 2015 Autumn Collection   http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html


  oooooh!!! cant wait to see swatches esp on the voluptes!! off the top im interested in the palette and im always a sucker for the lippies!


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://girlzippy.blogspot.com/2015/04/ysl-couture-mono-eyeshadow-4-facon-11.html?m=1   http://www.sharkattackfashionblog.com/2015/04/review-yves-saint-laurent-couture-mono.html?m=1    http://www.instagramal.com/photo/yslprincejr/998156474473057827_1147798650


  I have Dédale and am planning on getting Caftan. I force myself to pay careful attention to my singles, though. I'm actually more guilty of neglecting certain palettes.   





Psych1 said:


> Photos of YSL 2015 Autumn Collection   http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html


  The lipsticks are RVs?   I was hoping for the Rouge Pur Couture formula. I'm allergic to the RVs. On the other hand, I really like the look of the glosses. I'll just have to be careful since light lavender purple shades don't love me the way I love them


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm interested in the powder.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html


Aghhhhhhh this is great!!! I want the palette, maybe all 3 RVSs and the 2 purple Gloss Voluptes, love those suckers


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

I love that autumn palette and those glosses.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> And sidenote: sephora does have both the new primer and the new Blur Perfector in the pink compact available on their website. Was surprised to see them both in the new product section today.


   I think Sephora had them up on Friday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It works the Weird Stuff if applied as Ms. Meddy suggested!!!! I used the applicator enclosed and patted, not rubbed the product on. Then I lightly buffed with the Artis 10. I only used it as a setting powder on T zone. It really lasted, and I didn't sweat it off. Now lets see if it will melt in the ga-billion temp I am working in !!!! Yes, while you all watch the wild fire in San Bernadino, I am there.


    I'm so glad it worked that way for you too Ash!!!   The sponge is easy to wash and I just allowed it to dry overnight.  The blur primer cased me to break out as I suspected 
   it might.  I didn't use it today but I will again to confirm that it is in fact the problem.  I'm nursing the break out w/triple antibiotic ointment and it's clearing nicely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html


  Two *'Ps'* for me ----Palette & Powder!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Totally unrelated to makeup but I just got the YSL Cassandre tote in Oxblood. It's beautiful and can't wait to use it!!!


     That's a gorgeous bag, and I love the color!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at weird stuff. I'll leave that for you ladies.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Two *'Ps'* for me ----Palette & Powder!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  Me too! I definitely want the palette, no question. The powder is nothing unique, but it will get used so why not.   I'm going to wait and see swatches of the glosses and RVSs before committing. But I'm sure I'll end up w at least 1.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> Aghhhhhhh this is great!!! I want the palette, maybe all 3 RVSs and the 2 purple Gloss Voluptes, love those suckers


  Great choices!  The purple glosses look really pretty! I'm sure I'll end up with at least one of them.  The palette is a must have. Just the packaging alone is tugging at my heart.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm going to wait and see swatches of the glosses and RVSs before committing. But I'm sure I'll end up w at least 1.


  I tend not to reach for my glosses often enough to justify more.  They look really pretty though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *The palette is a must have. Just the packaging alone is tugging at my heart.*


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

katred said:


> I have Dédale and am planning on getting Caftan. I force myself to pay careful attention to my singles, though. I'm actually more guilty of neglecting certain palettes.  The lipsticks are RVs?   I was hoping for the Rouge Pur Couture formula. I'm allergic to the RVs. On the other hand, I really like the look of the glosses. I'll just have to be careful since light lavender purple shades don't love me the way I love them


  The RVS formula is so slick, almost oily. But I adore the packaging so ugh, I always fall for them.  I LOVE the Rouge Pur Couture formula! I only have 2 colors, but I love them so much! It would have been nice if they released some new shades! I think they know women fall for the fancy RV & RVS packaging lol   The lavender lip glosses look so pretty, I hope they're not too sheer. Can't wait until we start seeing some swatches!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I tend not to reach for my glosses often enough to justify more.  They look really pretty though!!![/COLOR]


  I know what you mean. I rarely wear lip gloss anymore, so I really don't fall for the glosses. I do like the packaging of the YSL glosses and I only have 1 ( Rose Jersey), so I may get a lavender sister for her so she's not too Lonely.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think Sephora had them up on Friday.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Oh they did. Yeah, I was surprised to run into them on there yesterday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I know what you mean. I rarely wear lip gloss anymore, so I really don't fall for the glosses. I do like the packaging of the YSL glosses and *I only have 1 ( Rose Jersey), so I may get a lavender sister for her so she's not too Lonely. *


  Family ties are important!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Oh they did. Yeah, I was surprised to run into them on there yesterday.


   I think we made out well w/the YSL site sale-----20%. free shipping & 4% Ebates cash back.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Family ties are important!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 yes!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think we made out well w/the YSL site sale-----20%. free shipping & 4% Ebates cash back.[/COLOR]


  We sure did. Discount on makeup is always a big treat.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 22, 2015)

Update on Weird Stuff. I found as I sweating my a$$ off yesterday, if you gently rub the areas of concern, it mattes again. I did not have to reapply. It also do not get goopy in the compact, as it was stuck in my pocket as I hauled my butt around. I have had no pilling issues. Since mirrors in a pup tent are not workable, no electric, this is truly a no brain required to apply product.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Couture kajal swatches https://instagram.com/p/4PNY2GFLWQ/


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2015)

katred said:


> I was hoping for the Rouge Pur Couture formula. I'm allergic to the RVs. On the other hand, I really like the look of the glosses. I'll just have to be careful since light lavender purple shades don't love me the way I love them


  I have to try to put more things into rotation.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Couture kajal swatches https://instagram.com/p/4PNY2GFLWQ/


  Love these! When are these supposed to be available ?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Love these! When are these supposed to be available ?


 Not sure when online!! But you can call and phone order from bergdorf goodman now!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure when online!! But you can call and phone order from bergdorf goodman now!!


  Wow, really? Are these an early release from the fall collection? thanks for the info, I have to have one!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Wow, really? Are these an early release from the fall collection? thanks for the info, I have to have one!


 Yes they seem to have gotten the whole collection including the metal clash palette and universal powder compact based on their IG post!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they seem to have gotten the whole collection including the metal clash palette and universal powder contact based on their IG post!!


  Ahhh, I'm calling as soon as I get a chance! I was planning on waiting a lot longer for this collection.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks to the intel from Vineetha, I have part of the Fall Collection on it's way to me from BG. I just couldn't wait!  I got: The gorgeous eye palette The compact powder  Two of the Eye Kajals in Black and Navy  Lavender Lip Gloss  I can't WAIT!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> We sure did. Discount on makeup is always a big treat.


    My favorite thing EVER!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Update on Weird Stuff. I found as I sweating my a$$ off yesterday, if you gently rub the areas of concern, it mattes again. I did not have to reapply. It also do not get goopy in the compact, as it was stuck in my pocket as I hauled my butt around. I have had no pilling issues. Since mirrors in a pup tent are not workable, no electric, this is truly a no brain required to apply product.
> Good to know Ash!!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


   I read that as 'kegel'-----Meddy needs a nap
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



and an eye exam!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they seem to have gotten the whole collection including the metal clash palette and universal powder compact based on their IG post!!


   Just when I thought I could take a deep breath, relax and use the ton of new things that I haven't yet used


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I can't WAIT!


    She's good!!!    You can even call her Sherlock!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's good!!!    You can even call her Sherlock!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  Haha. Sherlock it is! She definitely started off my day in a lovely way!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 22, 2015)

Can't wait to hear what you guys think of the powder!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Good to know Ash!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] *I read that as 'kegel'-----Meddy needs a nap [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and an eye exam!!!*[/COLOR]


 :shock: :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's good!!!    You can even call her Sherlock!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:





Psych1 said:


> Haha. Sherlock it is! She definitely started off my day in a lovely way!


 :lol: the palette :eyelove: ! I also like the powder but I don't know about ordering ysl ones after the sale fiasco :nope: :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks to the intel from Vineetha, I have part of the Fall Collection on it's way to me from BG. I just couldn't wait!  I got: The gorgeous eye palette The compact powder  Two of the Eye Kajals in Black and Navy  Lavender Lip Gloss  I can't WAIT!


 :happydance: Yay!!! Awesome!! They also had a GWP with purchase!! The samples looked good!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: the palette :eyelove: ! I also like the powder but I don't know about ordering ysl ones after the sale fiasco :nope: :haha:


 Lol, are you talking about the blur Perfector?   I'm on the fence about this new one as well, especially bc it doesn't have any special packaging to compensate for the product being poor. It's a risk for sure!   The palette just gives me butterflies. The packaging is just a must for me and I love both ysl eye palettes I have.   





Vineetha said:


> :happydance: Yay!!! Awesome!! They also had a GWP with purchase!! The samples looked good!!


  Thanks! The SA told me about the big GWP they have going on, I had no idea. I threw in a guerlain powder I've been eyeing to get me above $275. She said she's giving me a few other gifts she had on hand, so it'll be a fun package to receive next week!


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Couture kajal swatches https://instagram.com/p/4PNY2GFLWQ/


  Those things look like they're larger than my eye sockets!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    What happened Sherlock????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> The SA told me about the big GWP they have going on, I had no idea. I threw in a guerlain powder I've been eyeing to get me above $275. She said she's giving me a few other gifts she had on hand, so it'll be a fun package to receive next week!


    That's truly AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What happened Sherlock????[/COLOR]


 :haha: the loose powder order that I cancelled later on!! Did you order yet Meddy??!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Did you order yet Meddy??!!


   Oh---I didn't realize that whole thing went south



Oh I've ordered, received and tested.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 23, 2015)

Bergdorf's IG shows the promo image of model Edie Campbell that is on the YSL site now (the one with short blonde hair and black jumpsuit on the landing page) with this collection.  I'm thinking she is wearing the products, the eye palette in particular.  The lighter color gloss looks a bit like the clear pearly gloomier that was out a few collections ago.  The name escapes me though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh---I didn't realize that whole thing went south[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I've ordered, received and tested.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 :lol: :bigthumb: I meant about the fall collection!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Swatches of the metal clash palette https://instagram.com/p/4RohyplLeu/


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

More swatches! https://instagram.com/p/4RrwNcFLVh/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I meant about the fall collection!!






 OH!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4RohyplLeu/


    I think I might NEED that palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I might NEED that palette.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 I called and placed a phone order for the same from BG


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I called and placed a phone order for the same from BG


    Woo hoooo


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Woo hoooo[/COLOR]:cheer:


  are you picking it up Meddy??'n


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> are you picking it up Meddy??'n


I'm tempted but feel maybe I could wait.  It will launch at more stores soon I think.  The lighter gloss looks like Chanel Glossimer 191, Songe.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> More swatches! https://instagram.com/p/4RrwNcFLVh/


  Now I'm even more exciting!!!  My order needs to arrive asap.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Now I'm even more exciting!!!


 Me too!! I cannot leave a gold and burgundy shadow alone :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm tempted but feel maybe I could wait.  It will launch at more stores soon I think.  The lighter gloss looks like Chanel Glossimer 191, Songe.


 I think they got only 2 of the 3 glosses? I see only two in all their pics!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I cannot leave a gold and burgundy shadow alone :lmao:


  Lol, can't blame you! Makes a stunning combo, esp for fall.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the swatch posts [@]Vineetha[/@]!! I absolutely need that palette.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 23, 2015)

I am really loving the new ysl blur primer paired with the touche eclat foundation  I thought it would make me greasy being that both products are luminous, and I live in a very HOT & HUMID place! Could be that my skin type is normal too...the jury is still out on if I should pick up the blur perfector...cute packaging,  but I need to hear more about it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> are you picking it up Meddy??'n


    I'm waiting---busy buying perfume ATM



Waiting for my Rainbow balls and my Guerlain Terracotta *Terre D'Été *Bronzing Powder.  My Chanel *Chance Eau Fraîche * and
  Charlotte Tilbury cream E/S Bette arrived today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I am really loving the new ysl blur primer paired with the touche eclat foundation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's good to hear.  It broke me out big time!!!! 



The Blur Perfector is weird but I kinda like it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

katred said:


> I absolutely need that palette.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's good to hear.  It broke me out big time!!!! [/COLOR]:crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]The Blur Perfector is weird but I kinda like it!!![/COLOR]


  Awww, sorry to hear that  so far, I have not broken out, which is a surprise because most primers do that to me..do you think the blur perfector is worth the price tag? Is it a must have?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I am really loving the new ysl blur primer paired with the touche eclat foundation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's great to hear

  I only wear TE foundation during winter. It's way too humid in the midwest and this would slide of my face in two seconds.  (My skin is also normal/dry spots)


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that's great to hear  I only wear TE foundation during winter. It's way too humid in the midwest and this would slide of my face in two seconds.  (My skin is also normal/dry spots)


  For some reason, the TE just sinks right into my skin! I set it with the LM loose setting powder and I made a setting spray that fortifies many (not all) elements! I wish i could share the contents, but im working on a patent for it now! What's your favorite summertime foundation?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 23, 2015)

I like Dior nude , MAC studio fix wears incredibly well on me even in the worst heat and humidity, chanel vitalumiere aqua... also mac prolongwear is phenomenal. they are all heavier than TE that's for sure. I like TE during winter when my skin gets so dry it gives me nice glow but it needs to be set with powder no matter what. I do like Lancome teint miracle better than TE - more coverage and nicer finish - still glowy but more of a satin glow. And doesn't sink into my pores like TE


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Awww, sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I can't say it's a must-have at this juncture because I still experimenting with it.  I need to use it more before I would recommend it.  The application is tricky----if you don't 
   get that right the product itself doesn't work.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey ladies! I've set up a separate thread for the Fall collection!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/191656/ysl-fall-2015-rock-edgy-and-young


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 23, 2015)

The pink blush brush is 30% off on Sephora France in case anyone is still looking for it.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 24, 2015)

My order from BG arrived today!  That was fast, I ordered it late Monday afternoon!   The only thing I've used so far is the lavender lip gloss. It's lovely, but it's extremely glittery. Worn alone, it looks kinda frosty even, like a lavender frost from the 60s lol (is that when frosted gloss was in style)? It wears off super fast and leaves behind glittery lips without any color.  The powder looks almost intimidating, it's stark white. I'm afraid to apply it for dear if looking majorly chalky. I'll experiment a bit later this evening. The packaging on the eye palette is gorgeous and I LOVE the style of the eye Kajals. Main purpose for ordering them bc who really needs more black eye pencils.  I'll post more photos a little later.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> My order from BG arrived today!  That was fast, I ordered it late Monday afternoon!   The only thing I've used so far is the lavender lip gloss. It's lovely, but it's extremely glittery. Worn alone, it looks kinda frosty even, like a lavender frost from the 60s lol (is that when frosted gloss was in style)? It wears off super fast and leaves behind glittery lips without any color.  The powder looks almost intimidating, it's stark white. I'm afraid to apply it for dear if looking majorly chalky. I'll experiment a bit later this evening. The packaging on the eye palette is gorgeous and I LOVE the style of the eye Kajals. Main purpose for ordering them bc who really needs more black eye pencils.  I'll post more photos a little later.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! ompom: keep us posted on how you like the powder!! The prob with phone order is I don't have a tracking # to track!! I am Hoping mine comes this week!! Ps: do they use fedex???


  Thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The prob with phone order is I don't have a tracking # to track!! I am Hoping mine comes this week!! Ps: do they use fedex???


   Oh I bet you'll get your's soon too honey!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, I just tried on the powder.  I tried to swatch it, but it's completely translucent and just melts into my skin.  You  can't see anything through a crappy iPhone photo,  even when I tried to build it up. So the stark, chalky white appearance was misleading.   The texture is like silk, no exaggeration. It gave an overall brightening effect to my face, but it's not illuminating in anyway. It's more mattifying than illuminating, but ladies with dry skin could easily use it. It's very lightweight so it's not accentuating the drier areas of my face, but at the same time it took care of my t zone, which gets a bit oily throughout the day. The formula is lovely! It is heavily scented, but it disappears shortly after application.   It feels like a light veil, that's the best way I can describe it. It does make me look a bit pale, so I personally wouldn't use this on a day when I want a bronzey look or a warm look. It makes my skin almost cooler toned, lighter and brighter.    It's just my initial observation. I'm curious to see how it wears throughout the day. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> It's just my initial observation. I'm curious to see how it wears throughout the day. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks so much for taking the time to share that comprehensive first impression!!!![/COLOR]


  Of course! It's so much fun sharing and hearing this type of stuff with you ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Of course! It's so much fun sharing and hearing this type of stuff with you ladies!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4RrwNcFLVh/








 the RVS!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Thanks for the photo and the early reviews! Both palettes are on my wish list!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 25, 2015)

I haven't received mine yet!! Reminds me why I hate phone order!! Have no absolute control over it!! No tracking, dunno when it's shipped and can't talk to cust  care either bec it's a phone order!! The counter isn't much help either as she has no idea when it will ship and once the sale is don't the response is so so!! hboy: I am sure it hasnt shipped yet though since the FedEx has no record of a package coming my way and the SA says she doesn't have a tracking no. either yet!! So much for instant gratification!! :lol: I hope I get it atleast by Saturday!! #impatient #hateunknowns :haha:


----------



## Shars (Jun 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I haven't received mine yet!! Reminds me why I hate phone order!! Have no absolute control over it!! No tracking, dunno when it's shipped and can't talk to cust care either bec it's a phone order!! The counter isn't much help either as she has no idea when it will ship and once the sale is don't the response is so so!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  With Nordies' phone orders they pull up your account information and send the receipt and tracking number in an email!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> With Nordies' phone orders they pull up your account information and send the receipt and tracking number in an email!


 Even NM has done that for me in the past! I tried chat, email and phone!! :lol: The only answer I got was to check back with the store!! The store SA keeps saying she doesn't have the tracking yet and it's off her hands!! Usually with BG I get my package the next day bec it ships from NY!! The problem is FedEx service here is horrible!! They leave packages out by the main door and go! So if I am not looking out/have someone to collect it there is a good chance it can be lost esp with landscaping going on !! I cannot do that since I have no clue when it will be shipped/tracking!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Even NM has done that for me in the past! I tried chat, email and phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! I hope you get some info soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I haven't received mine yet!! Reminds me why I hate phone order!! Have no absolute control over it!! No tracking, dunno when it's shipped and can't talk to cust care either bec it's a phone order!! The counter isn't much help either as she has no idea when it will ship and once the sale is don't the response is so so!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    #it's coming # I promise


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> With Nordies' phone orders they *pull up your account information and send the receipt and tracking number in an email! *


   I love that about Nordies!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> #it's coming # I promise








It did!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jun 26, 2015)

The name of the collection is Kiss and Love Edition and they're Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks (the same as their regular ones).

  I wished they're new textures because I'm not a big fan of RPC lipsticks.

  http://iconosquare.com/p/1015892103061591794_298501812


----------



## boschicka (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> #it's coming # I promise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 26, 2015)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> The name of the collection is Kiss and Love Edition and they're Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks (the same as their regular ones).
> 
> I wished they're new textures because I'm not a big fan of RPC lipsticks.
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1015892103061591794_298501812


  So special packaging for old colors?  Packaging is cute though.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 30, 2015)

Weird Stuff, aka Teint Blur, I love it!!!! Yes, it must be gently patted on, not put on in strokes. It really does work. I would repurchase it. Although I found the cute pink cover does stick to your jeans pocket if you carry it there. Doesn't melt in the heat. No, did not have it in direct sunlight. Great for touch ups. The little puff that comes with it, works the best. Tried with a brush, fingertips and puff. Puff worked the best. Still want to know how this goes from a jelly to soft powder in a nano second once applied.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Weird Stuff, aka Teint Blur, I love it!!!! Yes, it must be gently patted on, not put on in strokes. It really does work. I would repurchase it. Although I found the cute pink cover does stick to your jeans pocket if you carry it there. Doesn't melt in the heat. No, did not have it in direct sunlight. Great for touch ups. The little puff that comes with it, works the best. Tried with a brush, fingertips and puff. Puff worked the best. Still want to know how this goes from a jelly to soft powder in a nano second once applied.


 I totally agree Ash!!!  Patting w/the puff is the way to go!  That pink compact sticks to my other stored compacts too.  The YSL  *Bleus Lumière *Eye Shadow Collector 
   Palette does that as well.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just bought this Rouge Pur Couture l/s @ Nordstrom last night and I'm stunned at how stunning it is   I looked online and found very little info about this particular shade (# 58 Mauve Nihiliste) and found that it's only available at Nordstrom, at least currently.   I'm probably behind on this, but does anyone know more about this shade? Was it part of a collection, is it part of the perm collection? If it's LE, I'm tempted to BU. Lol   My swatch doesn't do it justice. It's the most perfect mauvey purpley pink. It's an amazing year round color that will look so pretty in the spring/summer AND in the fall, I just love it. Ok, sorry, I'm a little too excited!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Ooh it looks very pretty.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh it looks very pretty.


  Thanks, it really is! I have a ton of mauvey/purple pinks, but this one really outshines all of them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks, it really is! I have a ton of mauvey/purple pinks, but this one really outshines all of them.


Maybe a new lip collection is coming.  I was hoping to buy one of my first Rouge Volupte lipsticks with the fall collection but maybe there is more in store.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Maybe a new lip collection is coming.  I was hoping to buy one of my first Rouge Volupte lipsticks with the fall collection but maybe there is more in store.


  I just found a YouTube review of the lipstick from 2013.  Apparently this shade was released back in 2013 as a part of the Parisian Nights Collection? I guess Nord had some old stock or something lol    I agree about going Into store, I've run into colors that I don't see online when checking out all the testers.


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  I haven't seen this one before, but I think I'm almost as excited as you! YSL does some beautiful purples. I seriously think that they are top of the line when it comes to purple lippies. I don't have this one, but I have others that are top-notch. And now I think I need this one as well.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 3, 2015)

katred said:


> I haven't seen this one before, but I think I'm almost as excited as you! YSL does some beautiful purples. I seriously think that they are top of the line when it comes to purple lippies. I don't have this one, but I have others that are top-notch. And now I think I need this one as well.


  I agree! And the formula of the Pur Couture is just amazing, so it's a double score.  I think you really need this L/S, it's even more beautiful IRL!!  When I put it on, it almost glows and brightens up my whole face, but it's extremely wearable and not in your face at all.  I don't know how to describe it. It's really perfect.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Oooh, I thought I had checked out all of YSL's purple or mauve shades the past few years, but somehow I missed this one! It's gorgeous and will be hopping into my shopping cart soon. I just earned another Nordies Note so the timing is perfect. Thanks for the pics and the heads up! I love this formulation too and agree that YSL makes some beautiful purple lipsticks and glosses. Wish other makeup lines would follow suit.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2015)

Fall pur couture shades!!  need the nude one!! https://instagram.com/p/4stC52uQ7X/ https://instagram.com/p/4nKOCRxgld/


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Fall pur couture shades!!  need the nude one!! https://instagram.com/p/4stC52uQ7X/ https://instagram.com/p/4nKOCRxgld/


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Oooh, I thought I had checked out all of YSL's purple or mauve shades the past few years, but somehow I missed this one! It's gorgeous and will be hopping into my shopping cart soon. I just earned another Nordies Note so the timing is perfect. Thanks for the pics and the heads up! I love this formulation too and agree that YSL makes some beautiful purple lipsticks and glosses. Wish other makeup lines would follow suit.


  Yay, so glad you love it too!  I totally missed this one as well, so it was a nice surprise to run into at Nordstrom. It's available online as well. Nord notes are the best, I love using them on makeup! Please let me know what you think of it if you decide to get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  It's GORGEOUS---I love YSL RPCs


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's GORGEOUS---I love YSL RPCs[/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy!  This color is everything! I can't believe I missed it, it's stunning on. And the formula is just perfect, creamy and hydrating yet long lasting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I missed it, it's stunning on. And the formula is just perfect, creamy and hydrating yet long lasting.


   It looks amazing on your skin!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2015)

Any news on the new eyeshadow monos?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Any news on the new eyeshadow monos?


Oh there are supposed to be some new ones, right?  I forgot about that.  Yes, where are they.  Fall collections are out.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh there are supposed to be some new ones, right?  I forgot about that.  Yes, where are they.  Fall collections are out.


   Yes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like BG is taking preorders for the rouge pur couture special edition shades!! https://instagram.com/p/5XWG-RFLYF/


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.silverkis.com/ysl-couture-mono-eyeshadow/


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.silverkis.com/ysl-couture-mono-eyeshadow/


  I was expecting these to pack more of a punch.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was expecting these to pack more of a punch.


    I was underwhelmed too.  I don't blame the lippie-----I attribute my feelings to product overload.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was expecting these to pack more of a punch.


   I have Orient and I can at least say the texture is soft and smooth   http://www.specktra.net/t/177730/ysl-discussion-thread/1950_50#post_2972730    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Nice---but[/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]............[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Whoa---that green mono is gorgeous.  Too bad I've sworn those off!  I just don't reach for them.  The become an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   after thought in my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]collection.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I was underwhelmed too.  I don't blame the lippie-----I attribute my feelings to *product overload.*[/COLOR]


  lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Nice---but[/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]............[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Whoa---that green mono is gorgeous.  Too bad I've sworn those off!  I just don't reach for them.  The become an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   after thought in my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]collection.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I was underwhelmed too.  I don't blame the lippie-----I attribute my feelings to product overload.[/COLOR]


 I think I will get the nude shade (le nude) once it launches!! No preorder or anything! I am thinking of picking it up when it launches in the counters!!  PS: I have to disable this autocorrect :lol: ! It keeps changing "tisse" to tissue!! Yes ios I want a tissue jazz (not) ooh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> PS:* I have to disable this autocorrect
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It turns Meddy to Teddy!!!!


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought there're at least 10 lipsticks, but it looks like only 4. And the glossy stains are the same color as lipsticks.

  http://iconosquare.com/p/1035097749139618493_1744444477


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ooo, I want the Nude!  I'm upset I missed the Nude from last fall. Wasn't even on my radar until it was long gone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was expecting these to pack more of a punch.
> 
> I don't think any of these are new shades.  I have and love Dedale and it is plenty pigmented.
> 
> ...


  I like the nude set as well and I don't think pre-orders will be necessary either.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm interested in the Nude lipstick and matching nail polish. I love the formulation of their polishes as they are thin and not thick and gloopy, and they set quickly.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 23, 2015)

will these launch at Nordstrom? im thinkin of nude and orange!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> will these launch at Nordstrom? im thinkin of nude and orange!


 I sure hope so!! BG usually gets the stock first and advertise as if no one else is gonna get it :haha:


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I'm interested in the Nude lipstick and matching nail polish. I love the formulation of their polishes as they are thin and not thick and gloopy, and they set quickly.


  I've never tried their polishes, so that's good to know!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I sure hope so!! BG usually gets the stock first and advertise as if no one else is gonna get it :haha:


  LOL, i noticed that too.


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was expecting these to pack more of a punch.


  My experience was very different than hers. I swatched most of them and they were VERY pigmented. The green was true to pan opaque. I have Dédale and it's opaque as well. I think she might have swatched very lightly.   





Aquamarine1543 said:


> I thought there're at least 10 lipsticks, but it looks like only 4. And the glossy stains are the same color as lipsticks.  http://iconosquare.com/p/1035097749139618493_1744444477


  Hm. All the lipsticks are existing colours. So this is just packaging.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

katred said:


> My experience was very different than hers. I swatched most of them and they were VERY pigmented. The green was true to pan opaque. I have Dédale and it's opaque as well. I think she might have swatched very lightly.  Hm. All the lipsticks are existing colours. So this is just packaging.


 I think le nu alone is new!!


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think le nu alone is new!!


  Yes, that was the one I was unsure about, but I think you're right.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm. All the lipsticks are existing colours. So this is just packaging.


  Okay, that's good to know. I remember seeing someone post an IG pic with 3 of the shades and they looked deliciously pigmented. I tried going back through the thread but couldn't find it. It was a cobalt-ish blue, an emerald green and a royal purple! I don't know the names but from the website I'm thinking they were Orient (green), Zellige (blue) and Caftan (purple).


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2015)

I was just thinking about buying another Le Orange because it's gorgeous. Now I can just wait for this launch. I love the packaging.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm about to fall for the BG urgency tactic and preorder the Le Nude from them.  Do we know when the lipsticks will actually become available?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm about to fall for the BG urgency tactic and preorder the Le Nude from them.  Do we know when the lipsticks will actually become available?


 :haha: not sure!! Haven't heard anything!! Should be around second week since that's when BG says they will ship (12th aug)


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: not sure!! Haven't heard anything!! Should be around second week since that's when BG says they will ship (12th aug)


 ok thanks V! I'll just go ahead and wait. I try to avoid preordering anyway, to much anxiety lol


----------



## ashievic (Jul 25, 2015)

Have any of you seen the combat boots from YSL at BG that are black with the lipstick tubes on them???? To die for!!!!! I have used the new primer for the past week. I found it to be very much like the Armani primer in the black bottle. Except this has slight sparkle in it. The other nice thing it is in a clear bottle. Why do cosmetic firms want to keep us guessing how much is left in the container???I am still loving the new Armani foundation that goes for 200.00. I have figured out to use the TF stick foundation applied with the TF baby fluffy brush to cover up the areas in need of extra coverage.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2015)

i am so happy i got that mini ysl primer from sephora to try it. and the blur pink thingy too


----------



## ashievic (Jul 25, 2015)

The blur pink stuff is incredible!!!! Again, for me it is a must to pat on, do not swipe. It freshens up your face ASAP. Still would love to know how it works. It does blur this yuck areas and pores. It also doesn't melt when in your pocket even in high temps. I figured it would be like chapstick left in the car. Nope, have not done the car test and no plans to try.....


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The blur pink stuff is incredible!!!! Again, for me it is a must to pat on, do not swipe. It freshens up your face ASAP. Still would love to know how it works. It does blur this yuck areas and pores. It also doesn't melt when in your pocket even in high temps. I figured it would be like chapstick left in the car. Nope, have not done the car test and no plans to try.....


 Yes I think the pat on technique works best with the blur Perfector!! Here is one short Vid that sephora shared using both the products!! https://instagram.com/p/5f1o67kZYb/


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2015)

MAC has something like that blur pink stuff, benefit too... I have tried that kind of product before. it does really work


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Do you ladies just pat it on over all of your makeup (foundation/setting powder)? I wondered if some were using it as like a primer type product to prep/blur skin & pores.   I've barely used mine bc it felt sort of heavy & slippery on my skin, I may have used too much.


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> MAC has something like that blur pink stuff, benefit too... I have tried that kind of product before. it does really work


  Doesn't Mally too... some Poreless Skin Defender something. I haven't used it but I've seen it a lot on youtube.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Doesn't Mally too... some Poreless Skin Defender something. I haven't used it but I've seen it a lot on youtube.


  yes!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> MAC has something like that blur pink stuff, benefit too... I have tried that kind of product before. it does really work
> Originally Posted by *Psych1*
> 
> 
> ...


  yea mac has the prep n primer smoothing something. it initially came in a compact but dnt know if it does anymore. I basically rubbed it along the areas of my face where my pores are more BAM to smooth em out but it IS more greasy to me. I have combo skin just fyi but MUFE smoothing primer is the best I've come across tho becuz it's more matte-y for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yea mac has the prep n primer smoothing something. it initially came in a compact but dnt know if it does anymore. I basically rubbed it along the areas of my face where my pores are more BAM to smooth em out but it IS more greasy to me. I have combo skin just fyi but MUFE smoothing primer is the best I've come across tho becuz it's more matte-y for me.


    Yes, yes-------was that the MAC MAC* Prep & Prime Skin Smoother*?  I remember that round compact and white 
   product, pretty much the consistency of the YSL Blur Perfector.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, yes-------was that the MAC MAC* Prep & Prime Skin Smoother*?  I remember that round compact and white
> product, pretty much the consistency of the YSL Blur Perfector.


  yup that's it!!! then I can pass on the YSL but that other ysl primer with the gold flecks I do want


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 28, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yup that's it!!! then I can pass on the YSL but that other ysl primer with the gold flecks I do want


  My YSL samples come tomorrow with my order of my Embryolisse (I'm almost out). I'm looking forward to trying them out before the event on Sunday. That way, if I fall in love with either, I can pick it up Sunday morning. 

  Which, I went to RSVP today for the event and my usual store was "At Capacity!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I called them and explained I'm VIBR and really wanted to come to that specific store, and they're going to manually input me onto the list. And I can still bring a guest. I might drag my husband if I decide I don't want to go alone. But seriously? At capacity? None of the other stores for like, 100 miles are at capacity. Good grief.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yup that's it!!! then I can pass on the* YSL but that other ysl primer with the gold flecks I do want*


  You NEED that one Kiki!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You NEED that one Kiki!!!!


  annnnnnnnnnnd again....the words I dread u saying


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, yes-------was that the MAC MAC* Prep & Prime Skin Smoother*?  I remember that round compact and white
> product, pretty much the consistency of the YSL Blur Perfector.


  Yes I was talking about that one


  I am not liking the TE gold primer. Too much slip. Too much silicone. It's loaded. That shit slides of my face in two seconds and my hands I have to wash asap how sticky they are... It might work better during the winter


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I was talking about that one   I am not liking the TE gold primer. Too much slip. Too much silicone. It's loaded. That shit slides of my face in two seconds and my hands I have to wash asap how sticky they are... It might work better during the winter


  Yeah, I feel the same way about the Primer with the gold in it. Meh. I had a decent experience with it once, but overall I just didn't like it and was forcing myself to use the sample. The slippery silicone was just TOO much for me & the glitter flecks all over my face annoyed me. Lol, oh well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I was talking about that one
> 
> 
> I am not liking the TE gold primer. Too much slip. Too much silicone. It's loaded. *That shit slides of my face in two seconds *and my hands I have to wash asap how sticky they are... It might work better during the winter






 I​'m using a really, really small amount and I'm loving it-----pretty much on the days that wearing makeup is bearable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way about the Primer with the gold in it. Meh. I had a decent experience with it once, but overall I just didn't like it and was forcing myself to use the sample. The slippery silicone was just TOO much for me & the glitter flecks all over my face annoyed me. Lol, oh well.


    I still haven't observed the gold flecks on me---I must be using so little of it they don't show up!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I still haven't observed the gold flecks on me---I must be using so little of it they don't show up![/COLOR]


  Lol, I may just be really sensitive to it. I used a tiny amount, bc it's so slippery, and somehow would end up with tiny flecks all over. I guess the sample I got from sephora must have been extra glittery


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I was talking about that one   I am not liking the TE gold primer. Too much slip. Too much silicone. It's loaded. That shit slides of my face in two seconds and my hands I have to wash asap how sticky they are... It might work better during the winter


 I didn't get the full size but tried the sample and pretty much feel the same!! Probably my skin type!! But I am not really into silicony primers either!! The blur perfecter one, I tried patting along the t zone after foundation and it seems to have a nice blurring effect !! Not sure if I like it enough to invest in the full size though!! :sigh:


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

well I am glad I am not the only one. and yes  i can see gold flecks all over my face which i do not mind since i cover them with foundation anyway

  i just think that this kind of silicone heavy formula is outdated. there are so many primers on the market with the never lighter improved formula without that much silicone (or no silicone at all)

  yes this kind of formula was a HIT when it was first made and smashbox came out with their primer... but that was years ago


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> well I am glad I am not the only one. and yes  i can see gold flecks all over my face which i do not mind since i cover them with foundation anyway  i just think that this kind of silicone heavy formula is outdated. there are so many primers on the market with the never lighter improved formula without that much silicone (or *no silicone at all*)  yes this kind of formula was a HIT when it was first made and smashbox came out with their primer... but that was years ago


  That'd be great


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That'd be great


 Korres has few silicone free primers but :thud: the fragrance -can't stand it!! It's really strong (to me)


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > That'd be great
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> well I am glad I am not the only one. and yes  i can see gold flecks all over my face which i do not mind since i cover them with foundation anyway
> 
> i just think that this kind of silicone heavy formula is outdated. there are so many primers on the market with the never lighter improved formula without that much silicone (or no silicone at all)
> 
> yes this kind of formula was a HIT when it was first made and smashbox came out with their primer... but that was years ago


   Perhaps the gold flecks don't show on me because of my coloring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I feel left out now----**stomps feet---I want gold flecks---at least once!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That'd be great


  Lorac primers are also without silicone

  not sure abou tarte but very likely (i can check)


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Lorac primers are also without silicone
> 
> not sure abou tarte but very likely (i can check)


  Isn't the Becca Ever-Matte primer silicone-free? Love that one!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Isn't the Becca Ever-Matte primer silicone-free? Love that one!


 
  Thanks for the info, you guys


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 29, 2015)

I have and love the primer too, and the gold flecks don't show up on me (I'm a MAC NC15). Maybe it depends on the foundation you put over it and how the bottle has been shaken. I'm not sure. I didn't think I was going to like it, but it made my skin feel so smooth without a cloying feel that other silicone primers have (e.g. Smashbox). I have the blur perfector too, but haven't quite mastered using that one yet.


----------



## 34 blvd (Jul 30, 2015)

i'm in love with the blur primer! i'm glad others are too. i didn't even go into sephora to buy it, but after deciding the blur perfector, which is what i originally wanted, was probably going to be the worst investment i ever made, i snatched the LAST bottle of the primer and went on my merry way. after having some time to play with it, i can honestly say and this is a first, you don't need to wear a moisturizer with this imo. it just makes your skin so hydrated and smooth! i love it. although, at the same time, i'm utterly baffled at ysl for trying to hawk the perfector. i mean, the packaging is GORGEOUS, but the only way i could see myself using it is with my hands and the last thing i want to do while i'm on the move is touch my face with... those. ew. lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

Wondering which collection this is from?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


 Nice!!! I did see another palette as well!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh, I like the packaging!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, I like the packaging!


 Yes!! I checked with her what collection it belonged to or whether it's a repromote!! She mentioned it's from some collection due sep 2015 called white & clash (?) !! I believe she was from Spain!!


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I checked with her what collection it belonged to or whether it's a repromote!! She mentioned it's from some collection due sep 2015 called white & clash (?) !! I believe she was from Spain!!


  It doesn't look like any of the existing palettes in that there's no shade I've seen in the other palettes that looks as close to pure white as that. Very classy looking.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


  Swoon I mean, it's a skip for me but the imagery is


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


Uhhh I don't know but I want it all


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


   I like


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Nice compact---I'll bet it's the sticky kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it anyway!!!  I wish they would spend as much time on the
   contents as they seem to do on the packaging---everything just seems the same or close to!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

boschicka said:


>


    I think the last and most unique palette (inside contents) that they produced was the YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*
   Fall 2014 Collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


NAY!!!!!!!!!! & Vee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's that one^^^^^^^^^^^ What is it?









 dear heavens!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NAY!!!!!!!!!! & Vee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It would make an awesome gift set!!!   I love the stippling brush!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It would make an awesome gift set!!!   I love the stippling brush!!!!


  Oh yes, I LOVE gifts like that......for myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the brush too. What is in that compact - a Highlighter lol?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NAY!!!!!!!!!! & Vee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 We don't know yet. Looks like a gold highlighter. I saw it on a chinese site and the translation didn't make much sense, lol. It says: Supermodel sense of focused light honey powder Jincan Limited Edition


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> We don't know yet. Looks like a gold highlighter. I saw it on a chinese site and the translation didn't make much sense, lol. It says: Supermodel sense of focused light honey powder Jincan Limited Edition











 I wonder if its a soft focus powder. If it is, I'm all over it & that brush.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Omg I want that brush!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Omg I want that brush!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I wonder if its a soft focus powder. If it is, I'm all over it & that brush.
> Yes, yes, yes----the brush looks amazing!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Psych1*
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

So where is that brush!? Why is it so hard to get some of these items!? They should ALL be available on the main company site so everyone can order.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 3, 2015)

I want all of these new goodies! YSL gets every time with these special packaging compacts!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I want all of these new goodies! YSL gets every time with these special packaging compacts!


I have such a new-found LOVE for YSL.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NAY!!!!!!!!!! & Vee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 No idea but we will find you that compact & Brush!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So where is that brush!? Why is it so hard to get some of these items!? They should ALL be available on the main company site so everyone can order. :2cents:


  Lol, seriously! Take my money, just give me the brush!  So is this supposed to be available or is it another one of those possible limited releases. Ugh


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No idea but we will find you that compact & Brush!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yep!


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wondering which collection this is from?


 Could it be an early holiday 2015 promo pic ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I want all of these new goodies! YSL gets every time with these special packaging compacts!


   I find them hard to resist too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Could it be an early holiday 2015 promo pic ?


    That makes sense-----what an incredible gift that would make!!!  I'll send you my address!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :bouquet:   ompom:  Nordies has the brush but it doesn't have the YSL on it in the pic?   Yep!


  I wonder why it doesn't have the logo. I'm petty, I want the Gold YSL logo on it  It's still a gorgeous brush though!!


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That makes sense-----what an incredible gift that would make!!!  I'll send you my address!!![/COLOR]


 Hahaaa Meddy! You totally deserve every limited gift set available


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Hahaaa Meddy! You totally deserve every limited gift set available






Thank you have----I've been a very good girl!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> It's still a gorgeous brush though!!








 I'm petty then too because when I saw it, I was like nahhhhhhhhhhh I have to have the gold YSL


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.refinery29.com/touche-eclat-blur-perfector-review


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

^^^I agree with that! I LOVE it patted lightly under my eyes as it actually looks like a natural concealer on me. It was the first thing that made me love the product. But, I only love that on no makeup nekked skin days. I don't agree that it makes a good eyeshadow primer because it kind of makes the makeup not settle onto the skin & I never have issues with any es not setting or creasing on me. Other than that I LOVE the product. It does work to put face makeup on over it for a soft focus look & the mu will stay looking flawless. It really does soften the skin even after I have removed it, my skin feels softer.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ^^^I agree with that! I LOVE it patted lightly under my eyes as it actually looks like a natural concealer on me. It was the first thing that made me love the product. But, I only love that on no makeup nekked skin days. I don't agree that it makes a good eyeshadow primer because it kind of makes the makeup not settle onto the skin & I never have issues with any es not setting or creasing on me. Other than that I LOVE the product. It does work to put face makeup on over it for a soft focus look & the mu will stay looking flawless. It really does soften the skin even after I have removed it, my skin feels softer.


 
  Sounds quite nice, @elegant-one!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds quite nice, @elegant-one!


  It really is. Thanks for posting that article


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm petty then too because when I saw it, I was like nahhhhhhhhhhh I have to have the gold YSL


   Meeeee too!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It really is. Thanks for posting that article


 
  You're very welcome


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

The new rouge couture lipsticks ( kiss edition) says coming soon online sephora!!   I think they are just updating. I only see Black red?? ETA: http://www.sephora.com/rouge-pur-couture-lipstick-collection-P400701?skuId=1755362 http://www.sephora.com/rouge-pur-couture-spf15-pure-colour-satiny-radiance-kiss-love-edition-P398607?skuId=1755362


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 4, 2015)

That is the Blur primer that's on Nordstrom website? It also looks like they have the compact powder on there too but not in the pretty packaging.

  You know YSL is known for changing the packaging but it's the same product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/touche-eclat-blur-perfector-review


   Great find AWS!!!  So nice of you to share that.  I was sold on the product from day one.  I love the way that it 
   makes my skin feel, and I do prefer the patting on w/a sponge application method.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/rouge-pur-couture-spf15-pure-colour-satiny-radiance-kiss-love-edition-P398607?skuId=1755362


    I see several and several of them are exed-out---I think you're right ----they must be updating!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> That is the Blur primer that's on Nordstrom website? It also looks like they have the compact powder on there too but not in the pretty packaging.
> 
> You know YSL is known for changing the packaging but it's the same product.


  The blur primer is in a light pink case. There is another illuminating powder.

  This is it:

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-touche-eclat-blur-perfector/4091561?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1319


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh okay so it's not the Blur collection, it probably is holiday then.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

Need this!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Great find AWS!!!  So nice of you to share that.  I was sold on the product from day one.  I love the way that it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   makes my skin feel, and I do prefer the patting on[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] w/a sponge application method.[/COLOR]


  Hi! Although it was not on my radar I remember you all mentioning it so I thought I'd share it :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Although it was not on my radar I remember you all mentioning it so I thought I'd share it :-D


   You're so sweet!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't know if I like all the little lips on these...a tad cheesy for me like cheaper makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm the only one that it bugs.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I don't know if I like all the little lips on these...a tad cheesy for me like cheaper makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're so sweet!!!![/COLOR]:kiss:


  Naw, you are!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

I kind of like them lol :haha: !! I only want that new shade Le nude :amused:  !!  Hmm I was wondering if sephora  has just that one shade shown!! It seems to be exclusive to them and the shade looks nice (71 black red?)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmm I was wondering if sephora has just that one shade shown!! It seems to be exclusive to them and the shade looks nice (71 black red?)








 That's ok you can like them LOL!!!! Seems like everybody is doing kissy lips LOL!

  Yes, I like black red too.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmm I was wondering if sephora has just that one shade shown!! It seems to be exclusive to them and the shade looks nice (71 black red?)


  Girl, I won't judge anyone for liking something that happens to not be my jam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, even though the lip imprints might not be a selling point for me personally... that black red is kinda delicious and vampy, isn't she?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  these are all so pretty!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  The nude looks nice here but I'm not sure if I can carry it off.  I finally have both the blur primer and powder samples.  How do you use these together or do you?


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  I'm petty then too because when I saw it, I was like nahhhhhhhhhhh I have to have the gold YSL:amused:


  Lol, we can be petty together! Gorgeous brush, but I need they YSL logo!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Available at BG starting Aug 12.   I just want the new LE Nude #70 shade.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I need this!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I don't know if I like all the little lips on these...a tad cheesy for me like cheaper makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    As I see it, the colors are nice but nothing unique, so they tried to dazzle us with the lips-------Fail!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 5, 2015)

That nude shade is reminding me of my beloved TF sable smoke...uggggh I want the blacken red and le nude....or do I want le orange?? or do I want both? not 3...must...choooooose


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> That nude shade is reminding me of my beloved TF sable smoke...uggggh I want the blacken red and le nude....or do I want le orange?? or do I want both? not 3...must...choooooose


    You know my pat answer--------if you can't decide, get both, or in this case, all three!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know my pat answer--------if you can't decide, get both, or in this case, all three!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 7, 2015)

So #70 LE Nude is available on sephora.com right now. I thought this shade was limited edition in the Kiss Pattern that's coming out next week?  this was the shade I was waiting for, has this been available all along? It's under "New" Category.


----------



## katred (Aug 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new rouge couture lipsticks ( kiss edition) says coming soon online sephora!!   I think they are just updating. I only see Black red?? ETA: http://www.sephora.com/rouge-pur-couture-lipstick-collection-P400701?skuId=1755362 http://www.sephora.com/rouge-pur-couture-spf15-pure-colour-satiny-radiance-kiss-love-edition-P398607?skuId=1755362


  Wow. It looks like you have way more shades of this formula in the U.S. We only have a handful at Sephora here.   





elegant-one said:


> I don't know if I like all the little lips on these...a tad cheesy for me like cheaper makeup :amused:  Maybe I'm the only one that it bugs.


  I agree. I find that YSL are very hit and miss with packaging.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


>


    Ouch!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  I like them all except for number 1


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 9, 2015)

the black cherry disappeared on sephora...it better come back cuz i want that and the nude...wait...are the other 4 not being sold at sephora??? i need answeeeeers


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> *the black cherry disappeared on sephora*...it better come back cuz i want that and the nude...wait...are the other 4 not being sold at sephora??? i need answeeeeers


  I had signed up for email notification once it becomes available too!! But then sephora sent me a SKU discontinued mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (without ever launching it)


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I had signed up for email notification once it becomes available too!! But then sephora sent me a SKU discontinued mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i bet it'll randomly pop up!! sephora better stop playin wit my emotions!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i bet it'll randomly pop up!!* sephora better stop playin wit my emotions!!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> the black cherry disappeared on sephora...it better come back cuz i want that and the nude...wait...are the other 4 not being sold at sephora??? i need answeeeeers


  I've been looking each day and I wonder why it is gone?
  Still haven't decided on my first YSL lippie..yet


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm so late to the game. I just bought my first YSL lipstick. I chose Rouge Pur Couture in 06 Rose Bergamasque. First impressions... Feels fantastic on my lips, and the shade is beautiful. I need more time to decide on the wear. It seemed to wear off sooner than Id like, but not bad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so late to the game. I just bought my first YSL lipstick. I chose Rouge Pur Couture in 06 Rose Bergamasque. First impressions... Feels fantastic on my lips, and the shade is beautiful. I need more time to decide on the wear. It seemed to wear off sooner than Id like, but not bad.


  So good to see you Mandy!!  I hope all is well and better wear-time on that new lippie!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So good to see you Mandy!!  I hope all is well and better wear-time on that new lippie![/COLOR]


  Meddy!!!! Things are going okay. How are you? As for the lippie, it feels and looks so good that I don't mind reapplying.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2015)

Idk if I am completely late to the show lol but YSL kiss & love lipsticks are up to purchase at Sephora


----------



## Monsy (Aug 14, 2015)

Something new?


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Something new?


  I saw that on a few websites last week, I'm intrigued.  http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/yves-saint-laurent-top-secrets-instant-glow-moisture-40ml_456-84033258-L8029600/


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Something new?


  Looks so nice! I want.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2015)

Ysl holiday


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh no, more of those classy lips for you @elegant-one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


     Kinda cute but the little lips don't necessarily excite me---especially on the lipstick itself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Oh no, more of those classy lips for you @elegant-one!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe this then meddy!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   OMG is my first reaction



-----second reaction----



depends on what's in it


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Something new?


    Sounds like they're going to keep that 'Blur' thing going.  Now the moisturizer!  I would have purchased that with the others.  At least roll this stuff out so it makes sense


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2015)

i think it's more like a clarins beauty flash balm (which I have and adore)


----------



## ashievic (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  I agree what is under the cover? Remember YSL is known to market an "exclusive" that is really a re-promote of an existing palette. Such as the mess with Selfridges last year. They pulled a TF, changed the name of palette such as "Paris" "London" etc. When it was just the sparkles on the case that was different.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Maybe this then meddy!! :haha:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  *OMG is my first reaction[/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]-----second reaction----[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF[B]]depends on what's in it:lmao: *[/COLOR]


 [/B] Exactly lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i think it's more like a clarins beauty flash balm (which I have and adore)


How does that work? Is it a primer or moisturizer. I got a full size sample but have no idea how to use it or what it's suppose to do...


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> How does that work? Is it a primer or moisturizer. I got a full size sample but have no idea how to use it or what it's suppose to do...


  it's not either and it's both

  it can be used as a thin layer on the skin and left as a moisturizer
  thick layer used as a mask
  again thin layer as a primer if your skin is really dry

  I prefer to use it as a quick pick me up in the morning when my skin is dry and dull - if I do thinner layer I leave it on if I apply thicker I wash it off 

  amazing product makes huge difference in skin appearance


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

YSL Le nude!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Le nude!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


 It so is!!! Love!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

Black opium palette!! ( indeed from core line :sigh: )


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  How disappointing but thanks for the pic!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Black opium palette!! ( indeed from core line :sigh: )


   Nice try, YSL


----------



## ashievic (Aug 18, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  To my untrained eye it looks like the Tuxedo palette that has been out forever. Which is what YSL has done many  a time prior. Slap some sparkles on the compact, and change the name.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> To my untrained eye it looks like the Tuxedo palette that has been out forever. Which is what YSL has done many  a time prior. Slap some sparkles on the compact, and change the name.


 Yes it is 01 tuxedo!!


----------



## nt234 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Le nude!


  I purchased this as well! Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I agree what is under the cover? Remember YSL is known to market an "exclusive" that is really a re-promote of an existing palette. Such as the mess with Selfridges last year. They pulled a TF, changed the name of palette such as "Paris" "London" etc. When it was just the sparkles on the case that was different.


    Yes. I'll never forget that one!  Shame on YSL


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I bought this (with the sparkles) last winter and I hate it! The colour payoff is horrible, I couldn't apply them in any way, I ended up with a patchy, uneven and unblended spot on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have problems with matte eyeshadows, so maybe it's just me but it was a complete waste of money..


----------



## Haven (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Le nude!


  Very pretty! Where did you purchase this?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Very pretty! Where did you purchase this?


 Thank you!! Sephora online!! It seems to be OOS there now but it keeps going in and out of stock!! I have seen it online at YSL and bergdorf goodman is doing phone orders for the same!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! Sephora online!! It seems to be OOS there now but it keeps going in and out of stock!! I have seen it online at YSL and bergdorf goodman is doing phone orders for the same!!


  I ordered Le Nude from Sephora but it said* Le Nu # 70, basic nude*---it didn't show those lips---they haunt me!  Is it the same thing??  At any rate, I ordered the matching NP too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered Le Nude from Sephora but it said *Le Nu # 70, basic nude*---it didn't show those lips---they haunt me!  Is it the same thing??  At any rate, I ordered the matching NP too.[/COLOR]


 I think sephora also has a regular version of le Nu outside the kiss and love collection listed too Meddy !!


----------



## Haven (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered Le Nude from Sephora but it said *Le Nu # 70, basic nude*---it didn't show those lips---they haunt me!  Is it the same thing??  At any rate, I ordered the matching NP too.[/COLOR]


  My guess is that it is ysl repackaging perm products similar to what it does with the eyeshadow palettes.  I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> My guess is that it is ysl repackaging perm products similar to what it does with the eyeshadow palettes.  I don't know for sure though.


 Yes the same shades but repackaged for the collection!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2015)

I got a sample of the new primer from Sephora and I have to say I'm pleased w it. I think I might switch over from my Hourglass Mineral Veil. I'm never going to be matte by the end of a work day w my oily skin, esp in the summer and also bc my office tends to get humid (like even w AC when it's cool it's still always kind of balmy) but I definitely notice that I'm not as shiny as I usually am by now. I still have shine but it's definitely less pronounced. Like it could almost pass for just a dewy look rather than obvious oil breakthrough. I also got about an extra hour than I get w my Hourglass this morning before having to powder again. The finish is really close to Hourglass but I notice my skin looks just a little smoother than usual too so that's another perk!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I got a sample of the new primer from Sephora and I have to say I'm pleased w it. I think I might switch over from my Hourglass Mineral Veil. I'm never going to be matte by the end of a work day w my oily skin, esp in the summer and also bc my office tends to get humid (like even w AC when it's cool it's still always kind of balmy) but I definitely notice that I'm not as shiny as I usually am by now. I still have shine but it's definitely less pronounced. Like it could almost pass for just a dewy look rather than obvious oil breakthrough. I also got about an extra hour than I get w my Hourglass this morning before having to powder again. The finish is really close to Hourglass but I notice my skin looks just a little smoother than usual too so that's another perk!


That's great!  And b/c I'm oily too, I'll have to give this a try.  None of the matte primers I've tried do anything more for me than the HG primer, so I've always just stayed with that one.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's great!  And b/c I'm oily too, I'll have to give this a try.  None of the matte primers I've tried do anything more for me than the HG primer, so I've always just stayed with that one.


  I know what you mean, w the Hourglass what sold me originally was the finish. I love how it makes my skin look. It does prolong my foundation a little but doesn't really help w mattifying. I'm actually not crazy about the finish on a lot of the super matte primers I've tried! Lol I think I care about texture more. The YSL for me is like a less watery Hourglass w an extra hour of matte lol I'll take it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think sephora also has a regular version of le Nu outside the kiss and love collection listed too Meddy !!


   Yes.  That's where I got mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes the same shades but repackaged for the collection!!


 ​I agree.  I think we all have three number now!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Umm...... Not 01 tuxedo now??!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 19, 2015)

Pretty close to the one just released with the silver stick to everything top??? Need to see in person before I gone down for this one.


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2015)

Wearing rose perfecto today! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered Le Nude from Sephora but it said* Le Nu # 70, basic nude*---it didn't show those lips---they haunt me!  Is it the same thing??  At any rate, I ordered the matching NP too.
> 
> The nail polish looks really pretty.  I may get it.  I'm starting to lose interest in the lipstick.  But if I buy the polish, I'll have to get the matching lipstick.
> 
> ...


  Ooh!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

are their blushes worth checking out?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Haven said:


> Wearing rose perfecto today! Absolutely love it!


    That's such a pretty shade!!!!  Glad you're loving it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The nail polish looks really pretty.  I may get it.  I'm starting to lose interest in the lipstick.  *But if I buy the polish, I'll have to get the matching lipstick.*
> 
> 
> Ooh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Pretty close to the one just released with the silver stick to everything top??? Need to see in person before I gone down for this one.


    Their palettes get so confusing----you really have to be careful---the shift a color around and add a new one and call it a new palette.  You're referring to 
   YSL *Couture Palette Metal Fall 2015.  * I purchased it but I've not yet used it.  This is a skip for me!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> are their blushes worth checking out?


  Would you believe I don't have a single YSL blush?  I don't even know why.  I've looked at them but I guess I got distracted by some other shinny new thing!!!




   I think Katred might use them.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> are their blushes worth checking out?
> Would you believe I don't have a single YSL blush?  I don't even know why.  I've looked at them but I guess I got distracted by some other shinny new thing!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased one, and no great shakes. I recently gave it to our cleaning lady. In exchange for changing the sheets on my bed!!!!! I was dead tired, and I hate to change sheets.....


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

I do not have one either.  Colors seem nice but not really unique and finish seems a bit flat. the same with burberry blushes.


----------



## Haven (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a few ysl blushes that I don't reach for often. The quality is not there compared to other brands.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do not have one either.  Colors seem nice but not really unique and finish seems a bit flat. the same with burberry blushes.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Haven*
> ...


 
  good to know, thanks ladies! 

  who would you say makes the best blushes?  Low to high end.  Best finishes and staying power.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

nars and chanel 
  ooops i forgot mac too


----------



## geeko (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> now this is pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I still like MAC for their blushers ... they are pretty long wearing for me.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Did anyone else get this email! This full size lipstick is free with a $75 purchase as a "bday gift." My bday was in May so I guess business must be slow lol. The shade does look really pretty though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


 





I got it too.  My BD was last month.  I guess it's NOT about us---it's about boosting their sales!!!!!
    I'm not spending $75 for a 'free' lippie for which I'm certain I have dupes.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> now this is pretty!      good to know, thanks ladies!   who would you say makes the best blushes?  Low to high end.  Best finishes and staying power.


 Chanel JC's and NARS!!! I like the Armani ones I have too!! MAC is mostly awesome for the finishes and range but for some reason wears off pretty quick on me!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/6pnAkYFIhb/


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> now this is pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NARS, MAC, Dior, Chanel, Tom Ford


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NARS, MAC, Dior, Chanel, Tom Ford[/COLOR]


 Oops yes TF too!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Chanel is the top of the hill for the blush world!!!! 99% of all my blushes are Chanel. I have a few Armani, they are nice. TF has nice ones, just haven't found one that works well for my pink Casper skin tone. For me, Chanel is the way to go!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  I got this too, my b'day is in June.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry I have to correct myself:

  CHANEL
  ARMANI
  NARS
  TF
  MAC


  and Lancome which is very underrated


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: I got it too.  My BD was last month.  I guess it's NOT about us---it's about boosting their sales!!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I'm not spending $75 for a 'free' lippie for which I'm certain I have dupes.[/COLOR]


  Lol, definitely trying to boost sales! Yeah, I'm not going to spend $75 on random items just to get a free lippie that I probably won't even use bc i can't even keep up with what I do have


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Pretty, but a pass for me. Got enough brown going on. And I don't do brown, so how did I get these!!! My evil twin went shopping, and that's the story I am sticking with.


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Sorry I have to correct myself:
> 
> CHANEL
> ARMANI
> ...


  I agree on all counts re Lancome! The only problem is their a bit scented and some people sensitive to scents might find them a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree on all counts re Lancome! The only problem is their a bit scented and some people sensitive to scents might find them a bit overwhelming.


  true

  but they have so many amazing colors and different finishes


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol, definitely trying to boost sales! Yeah, I'm not going to spend $75 on random items just to get a free lippie that I probably won't even use bc i can't even keep up with what I do have


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Test driving this pretty baby tonight, 
Palette* Lumiere de Jour* 2015 Spring pressed powder


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Test driving this pretty baby tonight, [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Palette *Lumiere de Jour* 2015 Spring pressed powder [/COLOR]


  Omg this is so pretty, how did I miss this one! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    That red is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  I own this, and love it!!!!! Just a wonderful highlighter for me. Of course it was the sparkles on the compact that MADE me purchase it.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

I still want the black combat boots by YSL with the lips on them.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Omg this is so pretty, how did I miss this one! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!!


   It has some micro shimmer which I don't mind at all, and it gives a lovely soft finish over my setting powder.  I wore it for date night w/hubs so I haven't yet seen it in sunlight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own this, and love it!!!!! Just a wonderful highlighter for me. Of course it was the sparkles on the compact that MADE me purchase it.


   Yes---I LOVE the compact.  That's one thing that YSL does really well.  I'm a sucker for pretty packaging.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I still want the black combat boots by YSL with the lips on them.....


    I haven't seen those Ash, but they don't sound age appropriate for me


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own this, and love it!!!!! Just a wonderful highlighter for me. Of course it was the sparkles on the compact that MADE me purchase it.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It has some micro shimmer which I don't mind at all, and it gives a lovely soft finish over my setting powder.  I wore it for date night w/hubs so I haven't yet seen it in sunlight.[/COLOR]


  Sounds just beautiful! So happy you ladies are enjoying it!   I know, Ash, I'm a total sucker for packaging too. I got the blur stuff in the pink compact solely for the pink compact LOL. I hear it's a lovely product but I've only used it once.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I know, Ash, I'm a total sucker for packaging too. I got the blur stuff in the pink compact solely for the pink compact LOL*. I hear it's a lovely product but I've only used it once.*


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:


----------



## LiliV (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> are their blushes worth checking out?


  I only have 1 YSL blush, it was the limited edition from holiday 2013 w the heart in the center. I LOVE that blush, it's pretty much all I wear in winter. I've never tried their regular blushes though so I'm not sure if the formula is similar


----------



## ashievic (Aug 23, 2015)

Hit the pan this morning for the weird pink stuff. Really??? Didn't seem to last very long.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Thanks for the pic!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love the purple sparkled compact! If I didn't have sensitive eyes I'd definitely buy this.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It has some micro shimmer which I don't mind at all, and it gives a lovely soft finish over my setting powder.  I wore it for date night w/hubs so I haven't yet seen it in sunlight.


  After reading and seeing this, I want it again now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have to check if it's still available...thanks for sharing Meddy!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 23, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I only have 1 YSL blush, it was the limited edition from holiday 2013 w the heart in the center. I LOVE that blush, it's pretty much all I wear in winter. I've never tried their regular blushes though so I'm not sure if the formula is similar


I wish I had gotten that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know how I didn't end up with it, I have a feeling I was unaware of it and focusing elsewhere.

  I just ordered a permanent blush, #6 passionnee, and will report back here with my thoughts!


  http://www.belletristicbeauty.com/2014/08/yves-saint-laurent-ysl-6-passionnee-blush-volupte-fall-2014-review-photo-swatch.html

  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-passionnee-6-blush-volupte-review-photos-swatches


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I wish I had gotten that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have and love this one. I seem to be the only one that completely fell for this formula, but I find that it lasts really well on my skin (which nothing does) and that it has a really nice sheen. Hope you like it!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 24, 2015)

katred said:


> I have and love this one. I seem to be the only one that completely fell for this formula, but I find that it lasts really well on my skin (which nothing does) and that it has a really nice sheen. Hope you like it!


Thanks Katred! I was very much mesmerized when I tried this in person last year it is such a gorgeous colour.

  Did you get any others? Singuliere looks nice too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

katred said:


> I have and love this one. I seem to be the only one that completely fell for this formula, but I find that it lasts really well on my skin (which nothing does) and that it has a really nice sheen. Hope you like it!


    I'm making it a goal to purchase at least one YSL blush early next year.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't know how I've been in love with so many YSL products but failed to purchase at least one blush.  I need to correct this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same Meddy, I am certain I will love this one- this one is going straight to the top of my to-wear list as soon as I receive it. Correcting our mistakes is how we better ourselves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  That is a noble goal...and the next goal is to use it once by the end of next year


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Same Meddy, I am certain I will love this one- this one is going straight to the top of my to-wear list as soon as I receive it. *Correcting our mistakes is how we better ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You speak my language so well MissTania!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.


  Feeling nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I got the same shade in the Kiss and love Packaging! Loving the shade!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.[/COLOR]


  Gorgeous! I picked up that lipstick in the Kiss & Love packaging. I love it! Where did you get the nail polish from? I saw it in the promo pic but haven't seen it in stores anywhere. Granted I haven't looked very hard lol.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 25, 2015)

I really need to visit the YSL and Dior threads more often. Here is my swatch of 70 Le Nu.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  It looks gorgeous on you! I need it


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Feeling nude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The shade is gorgeous---I just wasn't enamored by the little lips so I got the one w/o them.  I might have felt differently if they were hearts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

I am a virgin to YSL lipstick. I have a few of his glosses. Got all his lip oils. I loved them until they spilled out when I did not close the screw top all the way. What a mess. And do you know they do not have a washer and dryer in the woods???? How rude, how do the Mama Bears get their cubs clothes clean?????


----------



## boschicka (Aug 25, 2015)

I am loving the 70 Le Nude lipstick.  I'm surprised b/c I don't do nude well (that's right.......in all its meanings!).  I got the special lips packaging.  I wasn't a fan of the lips all over the box but the single one on the lipstick compact is cute and adds a splash of color.  Not normally a fan of lips or the typical makeup themes used for bags, etc, like lipsticks lips whatever, but I do enjoy some flair.  I also purchased the Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre in 105 Rose De Madere and I'm a big fan of that one too.  Win, win!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am a virgin to YSL lipstick. I have a few of his glosses. Got all his lip oils. I loved them until they spilled out when I did not close the screw top all the way. What a mess. And do you know they do not have a washer and dryer in the woods???? How rude,* how do the Mama Bears get their cubs clothes clean???*??






They lick them clean!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> *I am loving the 70 Le Nude lipstick.*  I'm surprised b/c I don't do nude well (that's right.......in all its meanings!).  I got the special lips packaging.  I wasn't a fan of the lips all over the box but the single one on the lipstick compact is cute and adds a splash of color.  Not normally a fan of lips or the typical makeup themes used for bags, etc, like lipsticks lips whatever, but I do enjoy some flair.  I also purchased the *Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre in 105 Rose De Madere* and I'm a big fan of that one too.  Win, win!


    Awesome Bosch.  The Le Nu NP is really very pretty too---exact match also, if you like that kind of thing.  Here's to 



 Winning!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Did anyone else get this email! This full size lipstick is free with a $75 purchase as a "bday gift." My bday was in May so I guess business must be slow lol. The shade does look really pretty though.


  Got that too, stinkers 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: I got it too.  My BD was last month.  I guess it's NOT about us---it's about boosting their sales!!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I'm not spending $75 for a 'free' lippie for which I'm certain I have dupes.[/COLOR]


 Agreed, my bday is in July too!   





Vineetha said:


>


  Thanks Vin, I love the eye palette!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Test driving this pretty baby tonight, [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Palette *Lumiere de Jour* 2015 Spring pressed powder [/COLOR]


  I love this palette as well, love the compact! I remember there were people who didn't like it, but I'm glad I got it anyway.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.[/COLOR]


 Gorgeous, I did get the lip version, kid at heart I guess! Going to order the polish, of course.    





Vineetha said:


> Feeling nude :shock: :haha:  I got the same shade in the Kiss and love Packaging! Loving the shade!!!


 Glad to hear that!    





hitchcockblonde said:


> I really need to visit the YSL and Dior threads more often. Here is my swatch of 70 Le Nu.


 Omg so pretty on you!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> PM'd you.
> 
> So pretty!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies! Hopefully the matching nail polish will be here soon!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 25, 2015)

Wuuut?!?

  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/yves-saint-laurent-palette-lumiere-divine-highlighting-finishing-powder-bloomingdales-exclusive?ID=1467451&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D16


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Omg so pretty on you!


 What day in July Ernie?
   I'm enjoying the palette too!!!
   The NP and lippie look so great together!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Wuuut?!?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/yves-saint-laurent-palette-lumiere-divine-highlighting-finishing-powder-bloomingdales-exclusive?ID=1467451&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D16


     Interesting!  That sure came out of no where!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Wuuut?!?  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1467451&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn=spp=16


 noooo I need this! Great find!!!  And there's the brush with the gold logo we've been waiting For!!! Ahhhh!   But dang it, why does it ship in 27 days???


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.[/COLOR]


 Yay!!! Love the Le Nu shade. I still need to order the matching polish though! Enjoy your beautiful goodies, Meddy!!!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You speak my language so well MissTania!!!








The language of make-up love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought the Lumiere de Jour Palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I will be trying it in the next few days.

  I am so glad I saw your post here because I totally forgot about it! The packaging is really gorgeous and it is definitely a collector's item


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was feeling nude so I picked up YSL Rouge Pur Couture Satin Radiance Le Nu 70 along w/the matching NP.  Hiding my wallet and retreating to a corner now.


Stunning Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I daresay YSL's packaging is the most luxurious on the market.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


Gorgeous as always, thanks for your pics and swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay!!! Love the Le Nu shade. I still need to order the matching polish though! Enjoy your beautiful goodies, Meddy!!!


    Thanks P1


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Stunning Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks MissTania.  YSL always sucks me in w/their packaging---especially the palettes!!!!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

My next YSL purchase will be Rouge Pur Couture the Mats 207- a stunning rosey mauve.

  http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/08/23/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-207/





  I have a feeling I will end up with a few of these Mats. I can't see this shade on the YSL USA website, I hope it is permanent.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

MissTania said:


> My next YSL purchase will be Rouge Pur Couture the Mats 207- a stunning rosey mauve.  http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/08/23/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-207/
> 
> I have a feeling I will end up with a few of these Mats. I can't see this shade on the YSL USA website, I hope it is permanent.


 Gorgeous shade!! I see it as available on sephoraonline but says a few left!! Just mentions new & exclusive so i don't think it is LE!!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MissTania.  YSL always sucks me in w/their packaging---especially the palettes!!!!


The more I search online, the more I want to buy! This is very dangerous.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous shade!! I see it as available on sephoraonline but says a few left!! Just mentions new & exclusive so i don't think it is LE!!


I hope not!! I left my details at one counter, but I might try another one tomorrow - I don't want to risk it, I want to buy another one for a gift too!

  It's really stunning and super pigmented in person too.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1467451&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn=spp=16
> ...


  I completely missed the brush!  I'm dismayed by the lengthy wait, but since they say Bloomies exclusives, I think I'll be safe and order now.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I completely missed the brush!  I'm dismayed by the lengthy wait, but since they say Bloomies exclusives, I think I'll be safe and order now.


 I did too and ebates is at 10% today so yay!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I completely missed the brush!  I'm dismayed by the lengthy wait, but since they say Bloomies exclusives, I think I'll be safe and order now.


  Bloomies is 10% cashback from Ebates today!! 
  ETA: When you say you missed the brush, you mean you forgot to order it? It's still online but also on backorder.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

MissTania said:


> My next YSL purchase will be Rouge Pur Couture the Mats 207- a stunning rosey mauve.
> 
> http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/08/23/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-207/
> 
> ...


  sooo pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

MissTania said:


> My next YSL purchase will be Rouge Pur Couture the Mats 207- a stunning rosey mauve.
> 
> http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/08/23/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-207/
> 
> ...


  Oh that's really pretty.  I'm really liking the monochromatic face looks that are showing everywhere for fall.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> But dang it, why does it ship in 27 days???


   Typically that's a projection.  Some things actually ship sooner.  At least you won't be charged until it ships.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 26, 2015)

My YSL combat boots have a ship date of 11/30. Now that is serious anxiety for me!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Typically that's a projection.  Some things actually ship sooner.  At least you won't be charged until it ships.[/COLOR]


  True. We do usually get things a lot sooner then projected.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I completely missed the brush!  I'm dismayed by the lengthy wait, but since they say Bloomies exclusives, I think I'll be safe and order now.
> Bloomies is 10% cashback from Ebates today!!
> ETA: When you say you missed the brush, you mean you forgot to order it? It's still online but also on backorder.


I didn't see it.  I only saw the palette, freaked out, and came here.


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I didn't see it.  I only saw the palette, freaked out, and came here.


  I'll send you the link via PM.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's really pretty.  I'm really liking the monochromatic face looks that are showing everywhere for fall.








 I need this ASAP - I tried another counter and they said they were advised by head office that there is a shortage due to a Chinese blogger posting about this shade a few months ago and demand going through the roof. I'm going to call a suburban store and try my luck.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2015)

I have found the stores not in a huge traffic area or a lower rating (such as the Macy's by me, it is a B store) may have these tucked away. When Chanel did the Black Friday for Cosmic and the other one at Macy's only. I was able to get it no problems at a C rated Macy's in BFI. The rating is not the quality of the store. It is the limited products they carry. My local Macy's does not carry Sublimage.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2015)

Same thing for Mac that sells out in a nano second. I can find it at my local Macy's just quietly waiting for me....where as the Macy's at the larger malls or in downtown Chicago, poof, they are sold out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have found the stores not in a huge traffic area or a lower rating (such as the Macy's by me, it is a B store) may have these tucked away. When Chanel did the Black Friday for Cosmic and the other one at Macy's only. I was able to get it no problems at a C rated Macy's in BFI. The rating is not the quality of the store. It is the limited products they carry. My local Macy's does not carry Sublimage.


  which Macy's is by you?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What day in July Ernie?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm enjoying the palette too!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   The NP and lippie look so great together!!!![/COLOR]


 July 16, how about you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I need this ASAP - I tried another counter and they said they were advised by head office that there is a *shortage due to a Chinese blogger posting about this shade a few months ago and demand going through the roof. *I'm going to call a suburban store and try my luck.


    Imagine that!!!! Why that's how it happens here too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> July 16, how about you?


   7/7


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have found the stores not in a huge traffic area or a lower rating (such as the Macy's by me, it is a B store) may have these tucked away. When Chanel did the Black Friday for Cosmic and the other one at Macy's only. I was able to get it no problems at a C rated Macy's in BFI. The rating is not the quality of the store. It is the limited products they carry. My local Macy's does not carry Sublimage.
> which Macy's is by you?


Macy's at Hawthorn, Vernon Hills, IL it is about 15 miles from where I live. There is also Springhill in Dundee which is like 25 miles. Then there is Northbrook and Skokie, which are both serious hauls.


----------



## Shars (Aug 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> July 16, how about you?


  Awww. My younger sister's birthday is July 16th, too!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Bloomingdales is 12% with Ebates, just ordered the brush and powder, now it says ships in 15 days.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  7/7[/COLOR]:happydance:


 July babies!    





Shars said:


> Awww. My younger sister's birthday is July 16th, too!


 Yeah!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Bloomingdales is 12% with Ebates, just ordered the brush and powder, now it says ships in 15 days.


 Ernie you're becoming my makeup twin---I pre-ordered the brush and powder too!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Imagine that!!!! Why that's how it happens here too.


  I wonder if they know about us here on Specktra lol...their marketing team should pay attention to us considering our hauling - many of us couldn't find the time to blog because we haul so much!

  I used the Lumeire de Jour powder, and Iove it - it was noticeable and gave a beautiful luminosity and radiance to my skin


----------



## Ernie (Aug 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ernie you're becoming my makeup twin---I pre-ordered the brush and powder too![/COLOR]


 Yay Meddy! :frenz:


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Is this a highlighting powder or finishing powder  says finishing but when I read how to use it sounds like a highlighter


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 28, 2015)

MissTania said:


> My next YSL purchase will be Rouge Pur Couture the Mats 207- a stunning rosey mauve.  http://kasiagolenia.eu/2014/08/23/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-207/
> 
> I have a feeling I will end up with a few of these Mats. I can't see this shade on the YSL USA website, I hope it is permanent.


  I'm back and trying to catch up with all threads  It was love on the first sight with 207 Rose Perfecto last fall From the very first pics until I saw it in person and of course grabbed it!!a prfect fall lip color and every day appropriate! I will try to swatch it tomorrow in sun light ! I haven't seen it here in Sweden for a long time! I hope it is permanent though! Talking about YSL, have any of you beauties tried The Supreme Bouquet from YSL 's Oriental Collection with perfumes? I think i 'm in love! I tried it at  duty free and since then i so want to have it! It reminded me a perfect combination of Manifesto and Black Opium but with a more floral and feminine twist!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 29, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Is this a highlighting powder or finishing powder says finishing but when I read how to use it sounds like a highlighter


  I used it with the tiny brush an all over powder, it it not a dramatic highlighter like Becca's ones for example.

  So perhaps it is a subtle highlighter, but perhaps a denser brush would yield a more dramatic result.

  Are you able to test it in person?


----------



## MissTania (Aug 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I'm back and trying to catch up with all threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you are loving it too! I bought mine today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to take the plunge and order Rouge Pur Couture Rebel Nudes Mauve Nihiliste 58 next, have you checked this one out?

  I haven't tried the perfume sorry! Will keep an eye out for it, I don't know if Australia gets the same range of fragrances as Europe.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Aug 29, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I used it with the tiny brush an all over powder, it it not a dramatic highlighter like Becca's ones for example.  So perhaps it is a subtle highlighter, but perhaps a denser brush would yield a more dramatic result.  Are you able to test it in person?


Thanks for the info..I'm not able to test it in person sadly but might get it anyway lol


----------



## sarasr (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello! My mom is in the Netherlands right now, and I asked her to buy me some YSL things. I'm interested in the Les Sahariennes balm-to-powder bronzer. I'm a Mac NC30, and I know lilypebbles uses #2, but I know she's much paler than me (I ordered the Too Faced Milk Chocolate bronzer because it looked so good on her but it barely does anything to my face lol), so what do you guys recommend? I don't want anything too pale or too dark, and I asked her to get #3. Is that the right one? Thank you!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 29, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I am glad you are loving it too! I bought mine today   I'm going to take the plunge and order Rouge Pur Couture Rebel Nudes Mauve Nihiliste 58 next, have you checked this one out?  I haven't tried the perfume sorry! Will keep an eye out for it, I don't know if Australia gets the same range of fragrances as Europe.


  Just for fun, here's a pic of Mauve Nihiliste #58 I posted on IG. It's so pretty it deserved it's own post lol. I got it a little while back & it's really a stunning shade. I don't know why we don't hear more about it. I ran into it by accident while playing around at Nordstrom YSL counter.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 29, 2015)

Psych1 I don't know why I dnt see more swatches n reviews on this shade lol. I have it in my loves section at Sephora so im sure i'll pull the trigger next sale!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 29, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Psych1 I don't know why I dnt see more swatches n reviews on this shade lol. I have it in my loves section at Sephora so im sure i'll pull the trigger next sale!


 I know, I had never heard about this shade Anywhere.  Here's a super quick swatch. Sorry, not the best quality, but just for the heck of it.  (Not sure why my photos look blurry/grainy in my posts, but when you click on them they show up more clearly). Oh well, lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> [/URL]








 **bangs gavel** muthaphkn soooooooooooooooooooooooooooold!!! thanx!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 29, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> :jawdrop:  **bangs gavel** muthaphkn soooooooooooooooooooooooooooold!!! thanx!!


  LOL . No problem!! This shade will look stunnnnning on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


    Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> [/URL]


   This may or may not have fallen into my online cart


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This may or may not have fallen into my online cart:shock: [/COLOR]


  Hahah yay!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy!!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 30, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks for the info..I'm not able to test it in person sadly but might get it anyway lol


  It's a really gorgeous item, I have no regrets!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This may or may not have fallen into my online cart








 It's in my cart too, I'm trying to wait for 10% off, but I will probably succumb in 5-10 mins


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 30, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thank you! Gorgeous pic, the packaging of all of these items is just incredible! :eyelove:  If a famous blogger posts about it, I'm sure it will sell out! Thank you for the swatch!:bouquet:  The texture and luminosity of these lipsticks is incredible, I only have two in this formula and wore #7 recently, it lasted quite well throughout the day and despite feeling slippery it stayed inside my lipliner really well. I'll be getting this shade very soon! :eyelove:  It's in my cart too, I'm trying to wait for 10% off, but I will probably succumb in 5-10 mins:haha:


  No problem!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 30, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> No problem!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 30, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered it, I'll report back ASAP!:yahoo:   I am going to test 57 Pink Rhapsody again, it's an unusual blend of Pink and Red, it reminded me of Fusion Pink by MAC.  I also like 11, which is a gorgeous pinky beige nude. I'll definitely have a few more of these lippies soon.


 Yay!!!!!  I'm excited for you, looking forward to your thoughts on it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 30, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> **bangs gavel** muthaphkn soooooooooooooooooooooooooooold!!! thanx!!


lol yes I agree it is a gorgeous colour !


----------



## arch (Aug 30, 2015)

Is it safe to assume that the new Lumière Divine highlighter will have a fragrance? I've read that the Radiance Perfection powder has a "rosy smell," and was wondering if that was typical of YSL's powder compacts.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's really pretty.  I'm really liking the monochromatic face looks that are showing everywhere for fall.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Psych1*
> ...


  that's gorgeous.  I reallyl want this and thhe 207.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> that's gorgeous.  I reallyl want this and thhe 207.


 I've been eyeing the 207 as well!  I think the Mauve Nihiliste is a must at some point, it's really stunning.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 31, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So much makeup to keep up with!!


  57 is amazing! I took some pics at the Counter, but it was hard to capture it accurately.

  I found a great swatch from a fellow Specktrette, @katred - I hope it's ok to post this here? It looks spectacular on you!!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188381/name-that-lippie/2820#post_2727710





  Some pics from my visit to the Counter:

  19 left, 11 right





  57 below





  19 left, 11 right





  57 below





  I think Beige Tribute is #10, and Rose Carnation is #11.

  http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/26640.html

  http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/59650.html

  So now I have 19, 57, and 11 on my list...and 10 is now on my radar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have a feeling we'll all be buying some more of these soon!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

57 is gorgeous!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

MissTania said:


> 57 is amazing! I took some pics at the Counter, but it was hard to capture it accurately.  I found a great swatch from a fellow Specktrette, @katred  - I hope it's ok to post this here? It looks spectacular on you!!  http://www.specktra.net/t/188381/name-that-lippie/2820#post_2727710
> 
> Some pics from my visit to the Counter:  19 left, 11 right
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the swatches!! 57 is soooo beautiful! One of those shades that just lights up the face  Love the RPCs, the more I see the more I want lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> 57 is gorgeous!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 31, 2015)

I know they're actually nothing alike (according to most swatches, at least... but I've seen a few where they could maybe be kissing cousins), but does anyone have Mauve Nihiliste and Rose Perfecto and could swatch them side by side? Work's been nuts and I have no idea when I'll make it to a YSL counter. Thanks, lovelies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I know they're actually nothing alike (according to most swatches, at least... but I've seen a few where they could maybe be kissing cousins), *but does anyone have Mauve Nihiliste* and Rose Perfecto and could swatch them side by side? Work's been nuts and I have no idea when I'll make it to a YSL counter. Thanks, lovelies!


   I just ordered Mauve Nihiliste  and I don't have Rose Perfecto-----that's a good thing just in case they are dupes.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I just ordered Mauve Nihiliste  and I don't have Rose Perfecto-----that's a good thing just in case they are dupes.:shock: [/COLOR]


 Oh I'm sure they aren't dupes, lol. I'm almost positive MN is more purpley-pink than RP is. You should totally get both. You know, for science!


----------



## katred (Aug 31, 2015)

MissTania said:


> 57 is amazing! I took some pics at the Counter, but it was hard to capture it accurately.  I found a great swatch from a fellow Specktrette, @katred  - I hope it's ok to post this here? It looks spectacular on you!!  http://www.specktra.net/t/188381/name-that-lippie/2820#post_2727710
> 
> Some pics from my visit to the Counter:  19 left, 11 right
> 
> ...


  Than you! 57 is an incredible colour. The closest thing I have to it is Mac Pink Fusion, which is more coral. 57 (also sometimes called Pink Rhapsody) is a little more refined looking, to my eye, whereas PF is a bit wilder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Oh I'm sure they aren't dupes, lol. I'm almost positive MN is more purpley-pink than RP is*. You should totally get both. You know, for science!*


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2015)

My P's always told me science projects were very important part of my education.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 1, 2015)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered Mauve Nihiliste  and I don't have Rose Perfecto-----that's a good thing just in case they are dupes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Funnily enough, a few posts earlier I mentioned it reminded me of Pink Fusion! You are so right, Pink Rhapsody looks more refined, it seems YSL can make any shade wearable and elegant!

  Pink Rhapsody also reminds me a little bit of 2 old formula Rouge Dior lippies I have, #349 Rose Junon and #777 Fantasque:

  https://www.lamchame.com/forum/threads/nuoc-hoa-my-pham-son-phan-tester-full-size-sephora-phap-xach-tay-ve-vn.1038958/

  http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/23866.html

  Pink Rhapsody is deeper and more red than these two, but they just remind me of it - perhaps as they are somewhat frosty. I'm going to have to show these 2 some more love!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2015)

For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.


  Did you guys see the new Sephora & Rouge exclusive Kiss & Love Edition shade 71 Black Red!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.


   Awwwwww.   I'll be checking this out too.  Thanks Bosch!!!!!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.


  http://www.abeautyfullday.com/beauty/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-swatch-and-review-in-rose-boheme






  To the Counter!...yet again


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think it looks lovely paired with either Mac blush in Love Thing or Lavish Living.  I get lots of compliments with that look!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 2, 2015)

Now I'm eyeing some Rouge Voluptes I skipped - with great difficulty. I found them on strawberrynet and they have 10% off now....plus I get a further 10% loyalty discount.

  http://livelifegorgeous.nl/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-volupte-32-jealous-coral-33-pink-neillia-en-34-pink-asarina/

  I want 32 and 34 (well I want them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but those 2 the most)

  http://www.eatlovemakeup.com/2014/01/yves-saint-laurent-spring-2014-rouge.html

  http://livelifegorgeous.nl/2014/02/yves-saint-laurent-rouge-volupte-32-jealous-coral-33-pink-neillia-en-34-pink-asarina/


----------



## MissTania (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it looks lovely paired with either Mac blush in Love Thing or Lavish Living.  I get lots of compliments with that look!


Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 2, 2015)

So I ordered Rouge Pur Couture 19 Fuschia Pink, 57 Pink Rhapsody, and the Voluptes in  32 and 34...and a Dior nail polish. I also have Rouge Pur Couture 58 Mauve Nihiliste...and another Dior nail polish already in transit. I have a problem.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 2, 2015)

Another amazing caption of the beauty that is 207 Rose Perfecto RPC The Mats!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2015)

I just found out YSL is offering a shirt, pumps, wallets, purses to match my combat boots. Oh my.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2015)

Now if they would offer socks. It is a good day, if my socks match....literally. Love it when people are looking at me goofy when my socks don't match. As in I will have one purple and pink. I ask, do you have a problem??? They cover my feet, so get over it.....


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For fall, everyone needs Rouge Pur Couture in 28 Rose Boheme.  That is your PSA for the day.


  Lol, I agree! I got that shade during the YSL F&F sale & it's a stunning shade!! ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it looks lovely paired with either Mac blush in Love Thing or Lavish Living.  I get lots of compliments with that look!


  That sounds just lovely!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


    So, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

MissTania said:


> So I ordered Rouge Pur Couture 19 Fuschia Pink, 57 Pink Rhapsody, and the Voluptes in  32 and 34...and a Dior nail polish. I also have Rouge Pur Couture 58 Mauve Nihiliste...and another Dior nail polish already in transit. I have a problem.


     My YSL Palette Lumière Divine Highlighting Finishing Powder and Perfector Polishing Brush just shipped as well as the Mauve Nihiliste and Black Red! 
    It appears, you WE have a problem!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    My YSL Palette Lumière Divine Highlighting Finishing Powder and Perfector Polishing Brush just shipped as well as the Mauve Nihiliste and Black Red![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    It appears, you WE have a problem![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    :shock: [/COLOR]


  Yay yay! Problem, what problem? Is it odd to have UPS, USPS, FedEx, ONTRAC all delivering multiple packages of makeup throughout the week?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay yay! Problem, what problem? *Is it odd to have UPS, USPS, FedEx, ONTRAC all delivering multiple packages of makeup throughout the week? *


  isnt that the norm


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

My YSL 71 Black Rose from Sephora says out for delivery YAYY!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> isnt that the norm :shock:  :lmao:


 sounds like the norm to me


----------



## omohegbe (Sep 3, 2015)

anybody get the new highlighter yet? ordered the black rose lipstick this morning, but i need some extra convincing with the powder. lool


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> anybody get the new highlighter yet? ordered the black rose lipstick this morning, but i need some extra convincing with the powder. lool


  LOL!From the gold collection? I did . It shipped yesterday, should be here by tomm or saturday! i will post swatches!! BR is coming today!!


----------



## omohegbe (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL!From the gold collection? I did . It shipped yesterday, should be here by tomm or saturday! i will post swatches!! BR is coming today!!


  yeah. the packaging is so pretty but im worried about how it'll look on my nc50 skin. and yay im excited for BR, had to do 1 day shipping cause i need it this weekend lool


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay yay! Problem, what problem? Is it odd to have UPS, USPS, FedEx, ONTRAC all delivering multiple packages of makeup throughout the week?


   NO.  Is it odd to need a spread sheet to keep up with these orders and deliveries?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL!From the gold collection? I did . It shipped yesterday, should be here by tomm or saturday! i will post swatches!! BR is coming today!!






Yay!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My YSL 71 Black Rose from Sephora says out for delivery YAYY!!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> NO.  Is it odd to need a spread sheet to keep up with these orders and deliveries?


  Well, you got me there


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 3, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Beautiful pic! Do you wear a lipliner with it? I haven't played around with it yet, I want to use a liner to amplify the colour and not tone it down (I don't want to fill my lips in, just the lip line).


  It has so wonderful application on the lips so i prefer wearing it by its own but if i want to give it a little brighter pink tone (because on my lips becomes a little darker) i use it with Chanel's Rose Delicat lip liner from this Spring's collection   Enjoy it my dear


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Enjoy it my dear


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have somewhat light lips and sometimes mauvey/plum colours look very dark on me. I will check out the Chanel liner, I googled it and it looks lovely!

  By the way, you might want to check out Pink Lily by Bobbi Brown, it's a beautiful mauvey-pink on fair skin tones, it looks like a bright pink in some swatches I have seen on deeper skin tones, but it looks a lot like this on me:

  http://www.shortisthenewblack.com/fashion/bobbi-brown-creamy-matte-lip-colors/

  I will do some comparison swatches here when Mauve Nihiliste arrives, with Rose Perfecto and Pink Lily


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 3, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thank you! :flower:  I have somewhat light lips and sometimes mauvey/plum colours look very dark on me. I will check out the Chanel liner, I googled it and it looks lovely!  By the way, you might want to check out Pink Lily by Bobbi Brown, it's a beautiful mauvey-pink on fair skin tones, it looks like a bright pink in some swatches I have seen on deeper skin tones, but it looks a lot like this on me:  http://www.shortisthenewblack.com/fashion/bobbi-brown-creamy-matte-lip-colors/  I will do some comparison swatches here when Mauve Nihiliste arrives, with Rose Perfecto and Pink Lily:curtsy:


  I so want to try Bobbi Brown lipsticks and this looks as  a good start  thank you very much


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I so want to try Bobbi Brown lipsticks and this looks as a good start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I love the creamy mattes, I have maybe 9 of them. Hot and Pink Lily are my favourites. This link should help you get started! There have been additional shades released since this was published, but it's a good reference point.

  http://makeupandbeauty.com/bobbi-brown-lipsticks-photos-swatches-lip-swatches/

  The creamy matte texture is amazing, very opaque, truly creamy, long lasting - I love the formula. I did notice that some ones I bought recently seemed abit dry/stiff- I think Calypso and Watermelon (I only tried them on quickly for a few mins, am yet to test them out properly) , but Pink Lily and Hot are very creamy. I have worn those 2 shades very often since buying them. Good luck


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 3, 2015)

MissTania said:


> You're welcome! I love the creamy mattes, I have maybe 9 of them. Hot and Pink Lily are my favourites. This link should help you get started! There have been additional shades released since this was published, but it's a good reference point.  http://makeupandbeauty.com/bobbi-brown-lipsticks-photos-swatches-lip-swatches/  The creamy matte texture is amazing, very opaque, truly creamy, long lasting - I love the formula. I did notice that some ones I bought recently seemed abit dry/stiff- I think Calypso and Watermelon (I only tried them on quickly for a few mins, am yet to test them out properly) , but Pink Lily and Hot are very creamy. I have worn those 2 shades very often since buying them. Good luck :flower:


 Thank you for your precise description ! Watermelon! I really love this shade only by the name,although i have tons of similar toned lipsticks i would love to give it a try!next stop : Bobbi Brown counter


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Thank you for your precise description ! Watermelon! I really love this shade only by the name,although i have tons of similar toned lipsticks i would love to give it a try!next stop : Bobbi Brown counter


Watermelon was the first one I ever tested I think and I was wowed. I think it's in the colour family of MAC Impassioned and Burmese Kiss. Hope you can go to the counter soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Watermelon was the first one I ever tested I think and I was wowed. I think it's in the colour family of MAC Impassioned and Burmese Kiss. Hope you can go to the counter soon!


   Sounds really pretty!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NO.  Is it odd to need a spread sheet to keep up with these orders and deliveries?[/COLOR]


  Lol. Not in the least!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol. Not in the least!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol. Not in the least!!!


  LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NO.  Is it odd to need a spread sheet to keep up with these orders and deliveries?[/COLOR]


 I had to rename all the tracking in the app to denote what is coming from where! :lmao: I am pretty much clueless!! Crazy week and on top of that all preorders shipped too :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

YSL 71 Black Red!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh my, as I feel faint. I am not in the sandbox to qualify for this purchase. I will drool from afar.....


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL 71 Black Red!


  Beautiful!!!️


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

You realize this is pure torture for me???? But my father would always say I want what I cannot have!!!! Told Mama to go spend a sh** load at Sephora, not sure if she hung up on me, or it was a bad cell service. But the line went dead. I am tired of being with Mother Nature, it is time to get back to the important things in life. My stash, shopping, hot bath and washing my hair in hot water. Oh clean clothes might be good too. I love it, a chic was moaning about several of us smoking around the campfire. Really, second hand smoke concerns, when you have a raging wild fire 24/7 right next to you??? Yes, I know I should not smoke. But heck, no makeup or what I have brought with me. It sucks when I go out, no clue how long I will gone for. Can't drink on site, and rightfully so. 

  Need to take inventory for the food tent supplies. Would rather drool over this pic. I asked if I could use the printer to tape this on my pup tent. They said no, how rude is that???? Then both my father and brother teased me I can't real job. As in no more being able to pick when I work, having to adhere to dress code, and PC language. Yeah, the firefighters really are PC, not. Incredible people, but wicked comments. The worse, having to ask for time off??? Oh my, many things to consider. Not sure I am ready to give up my goofy lifestyle????

  Time for work, hope all of you have a great day and holiday weekend!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You realize this is pure torture for me???? But my father would always say I want what I cannot have!!!! Told Mama to go spend a sh** load at Sephora, not sure if she hung up on me, or it was a bad cell service. But the line went dead. I am tired of being with Mother Nature, it is time to get back to the important things in life. My stash, shopping, hot bath and washing my hair in hot water. Oh clean clothes might be good too. I love it, a chic was moaning about several of us smoking around the campfire. Really, second hand smoke concerns, when you have a raging wild fire 24/7 right next to you??? Yes, I know I should not smoke. But heck, no makeup or what I have brought with me. It sucks when I go out, no clue how long I will gone for. Can't drink on site, and rightfully so.
> 
> Need to take inventory for the food tent supplies. Would rather drool over this pic. I asked if I could use the printer to tape this on my pup tent. They said no, how rude is that???? Then both my father and brother teased me I can't real job. As in no more being able to pick when I work, having to adhere to dress code, and PC language. Yeah, the firefighters really are PC, not. Incredible people, but wicked comments. The worse, having to ask for time off??? Oh my, many things to consider. Not sure I am ready to give up my goofy lifestyle????
> 
> Time for work, hope all of you have a great day and holiday weekend!!!!!


  Oh Ash your comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You know what? Sephora already put up their "very few left" label to make EO scramble and get the shade before it sells out! Now that she has got it,  I am pretty sure it will hang around on their website for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you are back from the wild and home , I am pretty sure you will still be able to get it whenever the cash fairy drops in!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone who sees this lipstick for sale for us mere mortals, please pm me. Yes, I want to keep the eBay lurkers in the cold until I get one. Yes, I am being snarky. Since we all know they stalk this site so they can swoop in and purchase in mass amounts and gouge us. Just my opinion, but it still pisses me off.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Anyone who sees this lipstick for sale for us mere mortals, please pm me. Yes, I want to keep the eBay lurkers in the cold until I get one. Yes, I am being snarky. Since we all know they stalk this site so they can swoop in and purchase in mass amounts and gouge us. Just my opinion, but it still pisses me off.


Do you just need a Rouge to pick it up for you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I had to rename all the tracking in the app to denote what is coming from where!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I forgot about a TF gloss & Chanel lip baum that I had ordered-------stop the madness I wanna get off


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Anyone who sees this lipstick for sale for us mere mortals, please pm me. Yes, I want to keep the eBay lurkers in the cold until I get one. Yes, I am being snarky. Since we all know they stalk this site so they can swoop in and purchase in mass amounts and gouge us. Just my opinion, but it still pisses me off.


    I can get it if you don't want to wait for it Ash---they're not going to keep it Rouge exclusive forever are they???


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL 71 Black Red!


    Gorgeous pics & swatch  Vee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2015)

My Black Red lippie arrived yesterday but I was grossly distracted by the Christian Louboutin lipsticks.  This is lovely as shown not so well via my crappy iPhone camera:


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Anyone who sees this lipstick for sale for us mere mortals, please pm me. Yes, I want to keep the eBay lurkers in the cold until I get one. Yes, I am being snarky. Since we all know they stalk this site so they can swoop in and purchase in mass amounts and gouge us. Just my opinion, but it still pisses me off.
> 
> Do you just need a Rouge to pick it up for you?


  yes, I will pm you.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL 71 Black Red!


Ooh this looks very nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh this looks very nice!


    You need it too ICL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

My Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush just arrived from Bloomingdales in an ENVELOPE!
Both inner boxes are crushes, both were open but fortunately the compact and brush are intact and unscathed-----and they're Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush just arrived from Bloomingdales in an ENVELOPE![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Both inner boxes are crushes, both were open but fortunately the compact and brush are intact and unscathed-----and they're Gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


 OMG!!! Mine says out for delivery!! Don't know what condition it's going to be in!!Hate hate when they do that !! Already use the cheapest form of shipping and now skimping on the packaging too!! hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> OMG!!! Mine says out for delivery!! Don't know what condition it's going to be in!!Hate hate when they do that !! Already use the cheapest form of shipping and now skimping on the packaging too!!


  It was that Fedex USPS hand-off and they should have boxed it.  Thankfully the merchandise was fine.  The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to 
   show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 5, 2015)

Happend with mind too boxes all crushed but Everything is fine ..was stuffed into the mailbox....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It was that Fedex USPS hand-off and they should have boxed it.  Thankfully the merchandise was fine.  The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to
> show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.


  It looks beautiful Meddy!!
  Just got mine too! But it came in a box with packing material so it was fine
  BTW the size of that chantecaille blush shocked me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ridiculous


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

I have found with the goofy shipping ending up the USPS most boxes are crushed and stuck in a padded envelope. My CT lipstick is 15 miles from my house, but it will be at my house until next Friday, at least to the tracking. Needs to go up to Wisconsin, then back to Illinois. If it is crushed I will be pissed. I have found out if you order from a personal shopper at the actual store, BG and NM does still use the real FedEx delivery system. I hate the "smartpost" method.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Black Red lippie arrived yesterday but I was grossly distracted by the Christian Louboutin lipsticks.  This is lovely as shown not so well via my crappy iPhone camera:


  Stunning on you!!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 6, 2015)

YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It was that Fedex USPS hand-off and they should have boxed it.  Thankfully the merchandise was fine.  The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.[/COLOR]


  Ahhhh they are so beautiful!!  Love love both .  Is the brush soft, never played w a YSL brush before.  That totally sucks about the packaging, who ships in envelopes in this day & age!? How irresponsible & cheap of them. Thankfully your beautiful  products are unharmed!! ️


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 6, 2015)

MissTania said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.


 Wow, it looks gorgeous on you! What a beautiful shade


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

MissTania said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.


  Wooooo! Hey pretty! That's just gorgeous on you, Miss T!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Wooooo! Hey pretty! That's just gorgeous on you, Miss T!


  Thank you ladies! We all need this shade!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL 71 Black Red!


 Gorgeous color, wear it well!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Black Red lippie arrived yesterday but I was grossly distracted by the Christian Louboutin lipsticks.  This is lovely as shown not so well via my crappy iPhone camera:[/COLOR]


  So pretty! Got it too! :frenz: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush just arrived from Bloomingdales in an ENVELOPE![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Both inner boxes are crushes, both were open but fortunately the compact and brush are intact and unscathed-----and they're Gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


 Same here.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It was that Fedex USPS hand-off and they should have boxed it.  Thankfully the merchandise was fine.  The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.[/COLOR]


  Nice!  





MissTania said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.


 It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

YSL Palette Lumiere Divine! The powder feels finely milled and I didnt see any obvious shimmer swatched! I think it can be a nice finishing powder or a subtle highlighter. But all this is based on the swatch. Will report back once I get around to using it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you Miss Tania.  You would LOVE the powder---the brush is just a nice added bit of decadence.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Palette Lumiere Divine! The powder feels finely milled and I didnt see any obvious shimmer swatched! I think it can be a nice finishing powder or a subtle highlighter. But all this is based on the swatch. Will report back once I get around to using it!!







​Yay!!!!!  I love the way your pics show more of the palette, yet it really needs to be seen in RL to appreciate its true beauty.  I hope you love wearing it too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You would like this powder too Ernie![/COLOR]    ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]​Yay!!!!!  I love the way your pics show more of the palette, yet it really needs to be seen in RL to appreciate its true beauty.  I hope you love wearing it too!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


 Thanks Meddy!! I am Looking forward to using it too!! Feels so nice swatched!! :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Palette Lumiere Divine! The powder feels finely milled and I didnt see any obvious shimmer swatched! I think it can be a nice finishing powder or a subtle highlighter. But all this is based on the swatch. Will report back once I get around to using it!!








 Does it do the soft focus thing? So beautiful! Thanks for the lovely pics!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Does it do the soft focus thing? So beautiful! Thanks for the lovely pics!


  It does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!I will report back more on that this evening once I try it over foundation!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2015)

MissTania said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.








 That is just BEAUTIFUL on you my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need that


----------



## MissTania (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is just BEAUTIFUL on you my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may need that


  Thank you my lipstick loving friend! You *need* this, it's as essential as water. No thought is required, just hit add to cart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I remember you saying your lips are quite pigmented, it will surely be a gorgeous mauvey pink colour on you.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I DO NEED it!!!!!!!!!!!! lol! It's in my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really really lovely on you! Thanks dear


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank goodness there is no rent charged for items resting in the cart!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Thank goodness there is no rent charged for items resting in the cart!!!!!








 I'm sure if they could tax it they would


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats #207 Rose Perfecto in outdoor vehicular lighting - it's quite deep on me. I imagine it will look much brighter on darker toned skin/lips and more pink.


Wowza!!!! That is absolutely stunning on you! Reminds me A LOT of Ultramarine Pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to pull that baby out again! Thanks for posting!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wowza!!!! That is absolutely stunning on you! Reminds me A LOT of Ultramarine Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hi!!! It's "our" kind of shade...right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We haven't gotten to chat much lately


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi!!! It's "our" kind of shade...right
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hi lovely lady! It definitely is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I'll be able to be around more in the next little while. Been missing you all (especially my fuschia loving friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 7, 2015)

To me looks super. I think it might be a cousin to TF Velvet Violet or whatever it is called.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Palette Lumiere Divine! The powder feels finely milled and I didnt see any obvious shimmer swatched! I think it can be a nice finishing powder or a subtle highlighter. But all this is based on the swatch. Will report back once I get around to using it!!
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Gorgeous!! ️


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2015)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hi lovely lady! It definitely is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope so my dear!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> That totally sucks about the packaging, who ships in envelopes in this day & age!? How irresponsible & cheap of them. Thankfully your beautiful products are unharmed!! ️


   Thanks P1.  The brush is very soft-----I love a good stippling brush for applying my foundation, but I'll use this particular one soley for the YSL powder.
   It was very fortunate that the products were fine.  You should have seen the condition of their boxes.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks P1.  The brush is very soft-----I love a good stippling brush for applying my foundation, but I'll use this particular one soley for the YSL powder.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   It was very fortunate that the products were fine.  You should have seen the condition of their boxes.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]hboy:


  Terrible about the boxes! On the bright side, there wasn't a dead rat in there


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Now...just waiting for Guerlains....


   OMG---it there were a dead rodent in the *bag*---there was _*no box*_---that would be the end of my online shopping sprees.





  Have you had a chance to wear your powder?  I love this packaging so much and it was hard to leave the Touché Éclat behind but I had purchased the
  TE in the *Rock Resille’ *collex and I've not even opened it yet.


   The Guerlain collex is beyond!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG---it there were a dead rodent in the *bag*---there was _*no box*_---that would be the end of my online shopping sprees.[/COLOR]:haha:       [COLOR=0000FF] Have you had a chance to wear your powder?  I love this packaging so much and it was hard to leave the Touché Éclat behind but I had purchased the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  TE in the *Rock Resille’ *collex and I've not[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] even opened it yet.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   The Guerlain collex is beyond!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:


 omg mine too. I can't even fathom the thought!   I've only swatched the powder, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. How about you? I can't wait, I think it's going to look so ethereal & pretty!   The polka pot packaging on the Rock Resille TE is I didn't get that one, I just got the ES palette from that collection. I'm curious about this TE bc it has golden micro shimmer in it, so we'll see how I end up using...if I ever get around to it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> The polka pot packaging on the Rock Resille TE is I didn't get that one, I just got the ES palette from that collection. I'm curious about this TE bc it has golden micro shimmer in it, so we'll see how I end up using...*if I ever get around to it *


 It won't surprise you at all that I've not yet used my powder.  I'm eager to but I have so many other things to try first



I feel so ridiculous having so many new items 
   that I can't even get to them!!

  The TE that you purchased sounds interesting.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it-----no pressure!!!  The RR TE is peach colored.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It won't surprise you at all that I've not yet used my powder.  I'm eager to but I have so many other things to try first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol, not surprised at all.  We'll get to using it in due time, what's important is that we got it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me too, I have a train of products that are idling around waiting to be put to use. Meanwhile, I'm hoarding makeup like it's going out of style. #addictproblems

  When I swatched the TE, it left golden micro shimmers on my hand.  You know, another fairy visit situation similar to So Vain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to see where I want micro glitters on my face lol  It'll probably end up getting used a few times on special occasions or something.   I mostly got it for the "special packaging" b/c I clearly have issues.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

In the frenzy of CL, have we forgotten the children MUST stay together? Leaving behind the siblings at the store counter, is just wrong....we must show equal love to all the children.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2015)

When I heard how everyone's Bloomies packages arrived, I was scared for mine.  I was relieved when I saw that it was in a box, but then I opened the box and the beautiful gold YSL box is covered in smears and fingerprints.  GROSS!  Thankfully the product inside is pristine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> lol, not surprised at all.  We'll get to using it in due time, what's important is that we got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that perspective-----we got it.  I need to remind myself from time to time that a great deal of what I 
   purchase is limited edition. Waiting just isn't an option.  The CL frenzy is related to my personal research needs.

   I think I'm glitter blind----I don't notice the glitter in things that other people say makes them look like they were 
   visited by a glitter fairy.  I'm concerned that I may have left the house on more than one occasion looking like I 
   made-out with one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> In the frenzy of CL, have we forgotten the children MUST stay together? Leaving behind the siblings at the store counter, is just wrong....we must show equal love to all the children.


  Guilty!!!!!  Looking forward to making amends


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> When I heard how everyone's Bloomies packages arrived, I was scared for mine.  I was relieved when I saw that it was in a box, but then I opened the box and the beautiful gold YSL box is covered in smears and fingerprints.  GROSS!  Thankfully the product inside is pristine.


 :shock: Mine came in a box too!! I was kind of worried seeing how they were using padded envelopes!! But bloomies will remain as the last resort along with saks!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> When I heard how everyone's Bloomies packages arrived, I was scared for mine.  I was relieved when I saw that it was in a box, but then I opened the box and the beautiful gold YSL box is covered in smears and fingerprints.  GROSS!  Thankfully the product inside is pristine.


    That is pretty gross!  I'm glad the goods were intact!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love that perspective-----we got it.  I need to remind myself from time to time that a great deal of what I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   purchase is limited edition. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Waiting just isn't an option.  The CL frenzy is related to my personal research needs.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'm glitter blind----I don't notice the glitter in things that other people say makes them look like they were[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   visited by a glitter fairy. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I'm concerned that I may have left the house on more than one occasion looking like I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   made-out with one.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:shock:


 From eating fairies to making out with one  :bigthumb: :lmao:


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that perspective-----we got it.  I need to remind myself from time to time that a great deal of what I
> purchase is limited edition. Waiting just isn't an option.  The CL frenzy is related to my personal research needs.
> 
> * I think I'm glitter blind----I don't notice the glitter in things that other people say makes them look like they were *
> ...


  I love it.  All of it.  All. Of. It.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Hey, where's the fairy emoji?!?)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> From eating fairies to making out with one


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I love it.  All of it.  All. Of. It.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Use your imagination


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that perspective-----we got it.  I need to remind myself from time to time that a great deal of what I
> purchase is limited edition. Waiting just isn't an option.  The CL frenzy is related to my personal research needs.
> 
> I think I'm glitter blind----I don't notice the glitter in things that other people say makes them look like they were
> ...


  *hollerin'* That is hilarious!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

#research is the way to go. We are NOT addicts. We are doing serious research. I now must go pet my unicorn.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> When I heard how everyone's Bloomies packages arrived, I was scared for mine.  I was relieved when I saw that it was in a box, but then I opened the box and the beautiful gold YSL box is covered in smears and fingerprints.  GROSS!  Thankfully the product inside is pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Unless it's an exclusive or NO ONE ELSE has it lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> no, stop! Make it stop! LOL
> 
> 
> oh my, I want that brush.  How is it?
> *hollerin'* That is hilarious!


    It's really soft---I haven't yet used it though.  I plan to use it only w/the YSL powder.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh no I don't see the powder on Bloomingdales' website anymore. I was waiting until my next paycheck but all of the swatches pushed me over the edge and now that I'm ready to buy it its sold out. Is it in any stores does anybody know?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 9, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Oh no I don't see the powder on Bloomingdales' website anymore. I was waiting until my next paycheck but all of the swatches pushed me over the edge and now that I'm ready to buy it its sold out. Is it in any stores does anybody know?


You might want to try NM Beauty Event starts tomorrow. They hod back stuff until that day and the flood gates on goodies come pouring out....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Black Addiction Palette is now up on Nordstroms!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Oh no I don't see the powder on *Bloomingdales'* website anymore. I was waiting until my next paycheck but all of the swatches pushed me over the edge and now that I'm ready to buy it its sold out. Is it in any stores does anybody know?


  Maybe try calling the store directly??I dont remember it being listed as online exclusive just Bloomingdales exclusive!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Sep 9, 2015)

Just called Bloomies KOP and they just got them in stock so I placed an order for the brush and palette. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Oh no I don't see the powder on Bloomingdales' website anymore. I was waiting until my next paycheck but all of the swatches pushed me over the edge and now that I'm ready to buy it its sold out. Is it in any stores does anybody know?


   So Sorry!  I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just called Bloomies KOP and they just got them in stock so I placed an order for the brush and palette. Can't wait to get it!!!


  That's so awesome.  Can't wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love that perspective-----we got it.  I need to remind myself from time to time that a great deal of what I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   purchase is limited edition. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Waiting just isn't an option.  The CL frenzy is related to my personal research needs.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'm glitter blind----I don't notice the glitter in things that other people say makes them look like they were[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   visited by a glitter fairy. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] *I'm concerned that I may have left the house on more than one occasion looking like I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   made-out with one.*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:shock:


  LOOOOL! Too funny!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Oh no I don't see the powder on Bloomingdales' website anymore. I was waiting until my next paycheck but all of the swatches pushed me over the edge and now that I'm ready to buy it its sold out. Is it in any stores does anybody know?


  They do have the powder in stores.  All the local Bloomies in my area just got the collection in this week. I purchased it at the Beverly Center Bloomies in LA.  ETA: just saw your second post, happy you were able to find it!!


----------



## katred (Sep 10, 2015)

Placed an order with Sephora yesterday and Black Red was out of stock. It had been there twelve hours before... Much curse. Very anger.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Placed an order with Sephora yesterday and Black Red was out of stock. It had been there twelve hours before... Much curse. Very anger.


  NO! You of all people NEED it! It will restock...hopefully!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NO! You of all people NEED it! It will restock...hopefully!


  yeah hopefully!  I was going to get it when I got my $50.  stupid sephora.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 10, 2015)

boschicka said:


> When I heard how everyone's Bloomies packages arrived, I was scared for mine.  I was relieved when I saw that it was in a box, but then I opened the box and the beautiful gold YSL box is covered in smears and fingerprints.  GROSS!  Thankfully the product inside is pristine.


  This is a pet peeve of mine. It's happened a few times to me, and occasionally when I have bought in person at counters - I have even seen fingerprints on products like Chanel and Dior - I ask them for a new one without the fingerprints - sometimes they will say it's just from showing someone- that's lovely but I don't buy high end to look like it was fought over in a clearance bin (I don't say that though lol).  I took back a Dior highlighter after seeing makeup stains on the pouch a few minutes after buying it and they swapped it, and unfortunately when I got my Rose Perfecto, there were actual smears on the outside bullet (after the lid was removed) of what looked like that shade - but the lipstick was fine - I'm guessing the YSL SA (who had left by then) somehow smeared it when checking it from something she had swatched on her hand- but oddly enough the box it came in was really hard to open, it was like a vault the other SA was barely able to open it, so go figure...it was the last one, so I just sprayed it with hand sanitizer and decided my OCD germaphobic mind could cope. Rant over


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 10, 2015)

YSL Holiday Kiss and Love nail lacquers! I so want Carmin D'Or ! So classy and festive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And full collection!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>








 SOOOO beautiful!!! Thanks!

  PLEASE MAKE IT STOP


----------



## MissTania (Sep 10, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Thank you- that Carmin D'Or looks pretty amazing, and I like the 2 Rouge Voluptes on the left


----------



## MissTania (Sep 10, 2015)

Some haul swatches, L-R Rouge Voluptes in Corail Jalouse 32, Rose Asarine 34, Rouge Pur Coutures in Pink Rhapsody 57 and Fuschia 19. Love them all


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

I am drooling over the Holiday nail polish. The mixed palette is a pass for me. With CL out now, I must pace myself for lipsticks.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh my gosh Becky!!!!! The black/red arrived thanks to the help of the Lipstick Fairy!!!! It is to do much to describe!!! Going out tonight and I am gonna wear it, and you all can't stop me.....never owned a YSL lipstick before. I obviously have been lacking in this area.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Some haul swatches, L-R Rouge Voluptes in Corail Jalouse 32, Rose Asarine 34, Rouge Pur Coutures in Pink Rhapsody 57 and Fuschia 19. Love them all








 They're ALL so gorgeous!!!! Tempting me


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Placed an order with Sephora yesterday and Black Red was out of stock. It had been there twelve hours before... Much curse. Very anger.


   It has already restocked twice, and they do allow you to sign up for a notification Email, indicating a restock.  This is definitely a Katred shade.  I love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


    Beautiful presentation---thanks for sharing Havi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Some haul swatches, L-R Rouge Voluptes in Corail Jalouse 32, Rose Asarine 34, Rouge Pur Coutures in Pink Rhapsody 57 and Fuschia 19. Love them all


   Wow Miss Tania---they all look so luscious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the great swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> no, stop! Make it stop! LOL
> 
> 
> oh my, I want that brush.  How is it?
> *hollerin'* That is hilarious!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 10, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Some haul swatches, L-R Rouge Voluptes in Corail Jalouse 32, Rose Asarine 34, Rouge Pur Coutures in Pink Rhapsody 57 and Fuschia 19. Love them all


 oh thank you for the swatches !! I have Rose Asarine and I love it! I reached for it very often during summer


----------



## ashievic (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 5 pan eyeshadow with the zebra cover that is an exclusive for NM is truly new? Or is it Tuxedo with stripes slapped on the compact??? Mama is trying to find out. Since we all know YSL loves to do this. I am in love with black/red lipstick!!!! If you are a card carrying member of the Vamp Society, this is a MUST HAVE.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Black Addiction Palette is now up on Nordstroms!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the polishes.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

Picked up my order of Black Red today. Opened the tube, and the lipstick was in the cap. I've been on hold for Sephora customer service for 41 minutes and counting...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is this a new palette or just repackaged?  Did you see Rose Strass Gloss Volupte up?  I thought this didn't exist.  Spent all late summer looking for it and now here it is.  I had to order it.   Love the polishes.


 Its a new Palette not repackaged! NM also have a palette listed as their exclusive but on preorder. I am not sure about that one shade wise!  https://instagram.com/p/7gTFjwJkdV/?taken-by=keikobabetoo https://instagram.com/p/7gq4DfpkVo/?taken-by=keikobabetoo  Oh wow no I didnt see the gloss. Better late than never i guess lol!! Edit: found a pic of the clash and couture palette ( NM exclusive)  https://instagram.com/p/7g3JpelgAp/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its a new Palette not repackaged! NM also have a palette listed as their exclusive but on preorder. I am not sure about that one shade wise!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7gTFjwJkdV/?taken-by=keikobabetoo
> 
> ...


Wow! This looks way better than the online pic.  I may just add another order.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 11, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> YSL Holiday Kiss and Love nail lacquers! I so want Carmin D'Or ! So classy and festive!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Loving the polishes and lipsticks, thanks!  





Vineetha said:


> Its a new Palette not repackaged! NM also have a palette listed as their exclusive but on preorder. I am not sure about that one shade wise!  https://instagram.com/p/7gTFjwJkdV/?taken-by=keikobabetoo https://instagram.com/p/7gq4DfpkVo/?taken-by=keikobabetoo  Oh wow no I didnt see the gloss. Better late than never i guess lol!! Edit: found a pic of the clash and couture palette ( NM exclusive)  https://instagram.com/p/7g3JpelgAp/


 Wow, the palette looks great in these pics, off to order that now! The gloss was supposed to be with the other 2 glosses, 51 and 52? I might need that too.


----------



## Shars (Sep 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Picked up my order of Black Red today. Opened the tube, and the lipstick was in the cap. I've been on hold for Sephora customer service for 41 minutes and counting...


  Dang! I hope they got it sorted!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Dang! I hope they got it sorted!


  After being on hold for almost an hour, I was able to get someone before CS closed for the night. Since it wasn't in stock and available only online, the only thing she could do was offer me a refund, which I took in store credit since I'm planning to place an order soon anyway.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

So many new things from ysl, I'm giddy and overwhelmed at the same time!  The Gold Collection is really beautiful! I have to admit the brush isn't the softest, it's a bit bristly & it could be a bit denser. But it's beautiful! The Touché Eclat has pretty noticeable golden shimmer in it, so only good for highlighting certain areas. I haven't used the powder yet, but it feels like butter & the packaging is    I also have the Black LE palette on it's way to me from Nordstrom, suuuuper excited about this one, and earlier today I preordered the NM exclusive palette with the Zebra packaging. Curious to swatch this one. The black palette I KNOW I will love!!  I'm just having a really hard time passing on LE YSL palettes.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

It is super that new palettes are not just repackaged ones. But.....the Black Opium one seems to have colors I already own, and the Zebra, well that just might have to come to join the animal kingdom.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So many new things from ysl, I'm giddy and overwhelmed at the same time!  The Gold Collection is really beautiful! I have to admit the brush isn't the softest, it's a bit bristly & it could be a bit denser. But it's beautiful! The Touché Eclat has pretty noticeable golden shimmer in it, so only good for highlighting certain areas. I haven't used the powder yet, but it feels like butter & the packaging is    I also have the Black LE palette on it's way to me from Nordstrom, suuuuper excited about this one, and earlier today I preordered the NM exclusive palette with the Zebra packaging. Curious to swatch this one. The black palette I KNOW I will love!!  I'm just having a really hard time passing on LE YSL palettes.


 Yay!!! Enjoy your haul  !!! I am excited for the black addiction palette too!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! Enjoy your haul  !!! I am excited for the black addiction palette too!!


  Thanks, Vee!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So many new things from ysl, I'm giddy and overwhelmed at the same time!  The Gold Collection is really beautiful! I have to admit the brush isn't the softest, it's a bit bristly & it could be a bit denser. But it's beautiful! The Touché Eclat has pretty noticeable golden shimmer in it, so only good for highlighting certain areas. I haven't used the powder yet, but it feels like butter & the packaging is    I also have the Black LE palette on it's way to me from Nordstrom, suuuuper excited about this one, and earlier today I preordered the NM exclusive palette with the Zebra packaging. Curious to swatch this one. The black palette I KNOW I will love!!  I'm just having a really hard time passing on LE YSL palettes.


 Enjoy your goodies!  Can't wait to get the black palette as well.   





Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! Enjoy your haul  !!! I am excited for the black addiction palette too!!


 Thanks Vi ! Still thinking about the NM palette. :eyelove:


----------



## MissTania (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey Ladies, I had prepared some swatches including YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mauve Nihiliste and YSL Rouge Pur Couture the Mats Rose Perfecto 207 to assist a fellow Specktrette in finding a particular shade of lipstick. So I thought I'd post here for everyone who loves these kinds of shades.

  I tried a variety of lighting to bring out the nuances of each, some pics are blurry sorry due to phone camera quality and my own ineptitude (I have a better idea of where to take the pics now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Top row L-R, Smashbox Punch Drunk Matte, MAC Flat out Fabulous, MAC Hollywood Cerise, MAC Zen Rose, NARS Silvia, MAC up the Amp

  Bottom row L-R, YSL Rose Perfecto, NARS Angela, Mauve Nihiliste.

  This was a good exercise to make me pull these out and use them more ASAP!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Hey Ladies, I had prepared some swatches including YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mauve Nihiliste and YSL Rouge Pur Couture the Mats Rose Perfecto 207 to assist a fellow Specktrette in finding a particular shade of lipstick. So I thought I'd post here for everyone who loves these kinds of shades.  I tried a variety of lighting to bring out the nuances of each, some pics are blurry sorry due to phone camera quality and my own ineptitude (I have a better idea of where to take the pics now:haha:   Top row L-R, Smashbox Punch Drunk Matte, MAC Flat out Fabulous, MAC Hollywood Cerise, MAC Zen Rose, NARS Silvia, MAC up the Amp  Bottom row L-R, YSL Rose Perfecto, NARS Angela, Mauve Nihiliste.  This was a good exercise to make me pull these out and use them more ASAP!!


  Love your swatches, these shades are everything!! thanks for posting.   Definitely have YSL Rose Perfecto on my radar!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Enjoy your goodies!  Can't wait to get the black palette as well.  Thanks Vi ! Still thinking about the NM palette. :eyelove:


  Thanks, Ernie!! Yay, you got the Black Palette as well! So excited about that one, the shades look so beautiful & forget about the packaging...just stunning!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Definitely have YSL Rose Perfecto on my radar!


You're very welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These shades are so gorgeous, seeing them all together makes me want to wear them all the time now


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 13, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Hey Ladies, I had prepared some swatches including YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mauve Nihiliste and YSL Rouge Pur Couture the Mats Rose Perfecto 207 to assist a fellow Specktrette in finding a particular shade of lipstick. So I thought I'd post here for everyone who loves these kinds of shades.
> 
> I tried a variety of lighting to bring out the nuances of each, some pics are blurry sorry due to phone camera quality and my own ineptitude (I have a better idea of where to take the pics now
> 
> ...


  These swatches are PERFECTION! Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 13, 2015)

The Kiss & LOve Edition Palette is now on Sephora!! 
  http://www.sephora.com/kiss-love-edition-complete-make-up-palette-P400654?skuId=1730621&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013

  Its a mix media palette so me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Sep 13, 2015)

Is the Neiman's exclusive palette online or is everybody pre ordering it in store?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 13, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Is the Neiman's exclusive palette online or is everybody pre ordering it in store?


 It's online!! Eta: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beaute-Exclusive-Couture-Palette-Clash-White/prod182190192___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FNtt%253DYsl%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DSELLABLE_DATE%257C1%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod182190192&cmCat=search


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Is the Neiman's exclusive palette online or is everybody pre ordering it in store?


online


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Kiss & LOve Edition Palette is now on Sephora!!  http://www.sephora.com/kiss-love-ed...54?skuId=1730621&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013  Its a mix media palette so me :fluffy: !!


  Yeah, I'm skipping this too. The packaging is super cute but, meh. Too many other things going on right now to get distracted by a mixed media palette


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Is the Neiman's exclusive palette online or is everybody pre ordering it in store?


  I preordered mine online.   I avoid ordering in store if I can help it.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have it pre-order from a store. Based on when shipped it comes real FedEx not dumb post.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2015)

I asked about the Gold Glitter Compact Powder at the counter today.  At first the SA didn't know what I was talking about.  She didn't recommend it for me.  I completely forgot I meant to pick up a lipstick too.  I will have to go back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Kiss & LOve Edition Palette is now on Sephora!!
> http://www.sephora.com/kiss-love-edition-complete-make-up-palette-P400654?skuId=1730621&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013
> 
> Its a mix media palette so me
> ...


   Me too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I asked about the Gold Glitter Compact Powder at the counter today.  At first the SA didn't know what I was talking about.  She didn't recommend it for me.  I completely forgot I meant to pick up a lipstick too.  I will have to go back.


   Were you at least able to check it out ICL??


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I avoid ordering in store if I can help it.


   Online is the way to go for Ebates!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm just having a really hard time passing on LE YSL palettes.


    They do packaging so well.  I just wish the contents were more appealing.  I'm always reluctant to get the E/S palettes because quite often that appear to be recycled
versions of previously released  palettes.





   The face brush softens w/washing and is just the right density for picking up and applying the powder as an all-over face powder.  I fear if it were denser I'd risk over-  
   application because it would grab more product.  I could just look at these palettes all day though!!!!

   Have you worn the Touché Eclat?   Do you find the glitter noticeable on your face???


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Online is the way to go for Ebates!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


  I keep forgetting to use ebates. I'm new to it, so when I panic to order something I completely forget. Lol. I need to make it a habit


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It is super that new palettes are not just repackaged ones. But.....the Black Opium one seems to have colors I already own, and the Zebra, well that just might have to come to join the animal kingdom.


     It really is super pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I keep forgetting to use ebates. I'm new to it, so when I panic to order something I completely forget. Lol. I need to make it a habit


    If you put the banner on your desk top it will appear when you're shopping an Ebates merchant w/the % cash back displayed.  I've noticed that they've revised it in 
   a way that's impossible for one to forget to use it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    It really is super pretty!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


 Meddy black addiction is really purty though !!  https://instagram.com/p/7h9TrVq_cC/ https://instagram.com/p/7gTFjwJkdV/ https://instagram.com/p/7gq4DfpkVo/


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   They do packaging so well.  I just wish the contents were more appealing.  I'm always reluctant to get the E/S palettes because quite often that appear to be recycled versions of other palettes.:shock: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   The face brush softens w/washing and is just the right density for picking up and applying the powder as an all-over face powder.  I fear if it were denser I'd risk over-application because it would[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   grab more product.  I could just look at these palettes all day!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Have you worn the Touché Eclat?   Do you find the glitter noticeable on your face???[/COLOR]


  I fall for the packaging every time. For ex, I'm not even sure I love the shades in the Zebra palette, but guess who ordered it anyway   Who wants recycled shades? They Probably rely on people like me who order just bc of the LE packaging. I just started collecting the palettes last year, so hopefully I don't have too many duplicate shades.   That's so true about the brush, it's probably best that it's more airy as opposed to dense. Perfect for applying this powder without overdoing. I've been known to over powder  I just tried on the TE & the golden micro glitter is pretty noticeable. I tried it in my brow bone & eyelids. I don't see myself using it anywhere else unless I really want to accent my cheekbones or something. It's def not a must have product, one could get the same results w a much cheaper product. I just fell for the packaging, per usual.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

White and Clash Palette https://instagram.com/p/7mSKMxlgHE/ https://instagram.com/p/7g3JpelgAp/ https://instagram.com/p/5HZgx8QOeM/ https://instagram.com/p/7g1qeuFgOC/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I asked about the Gold Glitter Compact Powder at the counter today.  At first the SA didn't know what I was talking about.  She didn't recommend it for me.  I completely forgot I meant to pick up a lipstick too.  I will have to go back.


 The lumiere divine palette?? I think it will look pretty!! It really doesn't have a chalky base but the effect is really nice and glowy without being OTT!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking at the Black Opium palette to me it reminds me of the upcoming Chanel Vamp Holiday. As well as the TF summer palette. The zebra one, again, take the new Chanel quad smoky, use some gold shadow from where ever and you have the same thing. Yes, packaging is cool. But to me, the colors have been released before or will be soon by others.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   If you put the banner on your desk top it will appear when you're shopping an Ebates merchant w/the % cash back displayed.  I've noticed that they've revised it in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   a way that's impossible for one to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]forget to use it.[/COLOR]


  Oh, how neat! As much online shopping as well all do, I'm sure the ebates rewards add up rather quickly. Thanks for the tip, I'll add the banner now.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> White and Clash Palette https://instagram.com/p/7mSKMxlgHE/ https://instagram.com/p/7g3JpelgAp/ https://instagram.com/p/5HZgx8QOeM/ https://instagram.com/p/7g1qeuFgOC/


  Oooo, Thanks for posting. I can't wait!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Were you at least able to check it out ICL??
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


  It did look light when the SA swiped it on my hand but I know sometime these things look better on the face.  I did notice when I walked away they had a bunch on display along with some other products so I probably can just pick it up without asking an SA to get it for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Oooo, Thanks for posting. I can't wait!!


 I am still holding out on the NM one!!  all i need is a moment of weakness


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep forgetting to use ebates. I'm new to it, so when I panic to order something I completely forget. Lol. I need to make it a habit
> ...


  I love the Cash Back Button! I'm sure I would've have forgotten to use Ebates several times without it! It also reminds me to check Mr. Rebates in case it happens to be higher.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7gq4DfpkVo/


   Oh that's so mean-------***stomps little feet.  You know I LOVE burgundy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am still holding out on the NM one!!  all i need is a moment of weakness






When it;s gone----it's gone!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am still holding out on the NM one!!  all i need is a moment of weakness


  Do you not love the shades or are there just TOO many products out.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I love the Cash Back Button! I'm sure I would've have forgotten to use Ebates several times without it! It also reminds me to check Mr. Rebates in case it happens to be higher.


 I'm definitely going to be better about it now. None of that "out of sight out of mind" thing anymore.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7g1qeuFgOC/


  I am loving these beautiful shades.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I just tried on the TE & the golden micro glitter is pretty noticeable. I tried it in my brow bone & eyelids. I don't see myself using it anywhere else unless I really want to accent my cheekbones or something. It's def not a must have product, one could get the same results w a much cheaper product. I just fell for the packaging, per usual.


The YSL packaging is luring me in too! I have eye allergies and haven't bought an eye palette for maybe 2 years, and I want Black Addiction
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and am willing to take a risk!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Zebra palette packaging looks awesome, I hope the shades will be better than expected in person!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

So I bought the new YSL concealer & I quite like it. I still like my Chanel concealer a bit better because of shade & that almost liquid to powder feel & the coverage. The YSL has a beautiful skin-like tad light reflective finish. Its a medium but buildable coverage. No wrinkling, creasing, or fading. I also used it for quick eyelid coverage.Its quite nice. It looks really really natural in such a good way when I checked it outside in the review mirror where all ghastly makeup mistakes show up LOL!  It's a keeper for everyday use. I got the 001 & it's a great skintone match for me but just a tad lighter in shade than my 10 Chanel.

  One of the best things about it too, is that it does not leave any residue/film on my contacts which other concealers that I've tried do.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I bought the new YSL concealer & I quite like it. I still like my Chanel concealer a bit better because of shade & that almost liquid to powder feel & the coverage. The YSL has a beautiful skin-like tad light reflective finish. Its a medium but buildable coverage. No wrinkling, creasing, or fading. I also used it for quick eyelid coverage.Its quite nice. It looks really really natural in such a good way when I checked it outside in the review mirror where all ghastly makeup mistakes show up LOL!  It's a keeper for everyday use. I got the 001 & it's a great skintone match for me but just a tad lighter in shade than my 10 Chanel.
> 
> One of the best things about it too, is that it does not leave any residue/film on my contacts which other concealers that I've tried do.


  Cool, good info.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I bought the new YSL concealer & I quite like it. I still like my Chanel concealer a bit better because of shade & that almost liquid to powder feel & the coverage. The YSL has a beautiful skin-like tad light reflective finish. Its a medium but buildable coverage. No wrinkling, creasing, or fading. I also used it for quick eyelid coverage.Its quite nice. It looks really really natural in such a good way when I checked it outside in the review mirror where all ghastly makeup mistakes show up LOL!  It's a keeper for everyday use. I got the 001 & it's a great skintone match for me but just a tad lighter in shade than my 10 Chanel.
> 
> One of the best things about it too, is that it does not leave any residue/film on my contacts which other concealers that I've tried do.


  Nice!!! Thanks for the quick review. I liked the Bobbi brown sample i received from Sephora , the new serum one. So I was going to check it out at the store but I will see if they have this one too!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nice!!! Thanks for the quick review. I liked the Bobbi brown sample i received from Sephora , the new serum one. So I was going to check it out at the store but I will see if they have this one too!!


  I saw the BB one on Sephora. I wonder if its good. I never end up loving her products like that. But you really like it? I should go read about it. I'm not sure about the shade range in the YSL.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I saw the BB one on Sephora. I wonder if its good. I never end up loving her products like that. But you really like it? I should go read about it. I'm not sure about the shade range in the YSL.


  It was Pretty's suggestion!! I got a sample with my sephora order using code CONCEAL. The shade was off but the texture seemed nice unlike the previous versions which I felt was kind of stiff & dry ??!! Yes the shade selection is always a problem, i always fall somewhere in between :haha: :sigh:


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2015)

I had no idea ysl has new concealer


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2015)

Elegant are you talking about ysl or givenchy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I bought the new YSL concealer & I quite like it. I still like my Chanel concealer a bit better because of shade & that almost liquid to powder feel & the coverage. The YSL has a beautiful skin-like tad light reflective finish. Its a medium but buildable coverage. No wrinkling, creasing, or fading. I also used it for quick eyelid coverage.Its quite nice. It looks really really natural in such a good way when* I checked it outside in the review mirror where all ghastly makeup mistakes show up LOL! * It's a keeper for everyday use. I got the 001 & it's a great skintone match for me but just a tad lighter in shade than my 10 Chanel.
> 
> One of the best things about it too, is that it does not leave any residue/film on my contacts which other concealers that I've tried do.


    SOLD!!!!!  This is going on my list ASAP.  I need to use a few that have been languishing in my stash but this sounds too amazing not to try.  I'm hooked on YSL Touché 
   Eclat so I have faith that this will be a keeper too!!!




That's so true about the rear view mirror!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty!
> 
> *And I've never gotten my email from Sephora. *boo* *
> UGh, they are horrible.
> ...


  I would look into that Pretty!  That's so lame!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Elegant are you talking about ysl or givenchy?


  YSL...but I also got the new Givenchy one..it's on its way to me.  Maybe the YSL isn't new...but it is to me


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It was Pretty's suggestion!! I got a sample with my sephora order using code CONCEAL. The shade was off but the texture seemed nice unlike the previous versions which I felt was kind of stiff & dry ??!! Yes the shade selection is always a problem, i always fall somewhere in between


  Yes, they were always stiff & dry....oh, no...I sound like someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her shades have always been kind of off to me. Its hard to get concealers that look the right shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> SOLD!!!!!  This is going on my list ASAP.  I need to use a few that have been languishing in my stash but this sounds too amazing not to try.  I'm hooked on YSL Touché
> Eclat so I have faith that this will be a keeper too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  It has a lovely consistency. And, its great for us old bags - no creasing or crepey skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because its good to the eye bags lol!!! I'm really into YSL this past year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The rear view mirror can be horrifyingly truthful


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, they were always stiff & dry....oh, no...I sound like someone else :lmao: Her shades have always been kind of off to me. Its hard to get concealers that look the right shade.


 :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I was horrified that I wrote that!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YSL...but I also got the new Givenchy one..it's on its way to me.  Maybe the YSL isn't new...but it is to me


  Which one is it from ysl?  Not touche eclat?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Its YSL anti cernes Multi Action Concealer, not the touche eclat.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

MissTania said:


> The YSL packaging is luring me in too! I have eye allergies and haven't bought an eye palette for maybe 2 years, and I want Black Addiction  and am willing to take a risk!retty:   The Zebra palette packaging looks awesome, I hope the shades will be better than expected in person!:cheer:


  The black addiction palette is a perfect one to come break your no buy bc of your eye allergies. The packaging is superb & the shades look so so pretty!   I don't think I will love the shades in the zebra palette, but once I look at the cute packaging I kinda don't care. LOL


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I bought the new YSL concealer & I quite like it. I still like my Chanel concealer a bit better because of shade & that almost liquid to powder feel & the coverage. The YSL has a beautiful skin-like tad light reflective finish. Its a medium but buildable coverage. No wrinkling, creasing, or fading. I also used it for quick eyelid coverage.Its quite nice. It looks really really natural in such a good way when I checked it outside in the review mirror where all ghastly makeup mistakes show up LOL!  It's a keeper for everyday use. I got the 001 & it's a great skintone match for me but just a tad lighter in shade than my 10 Chanel.  One of the best things about it too, is that it does not leave any residue/film on my contacts which other concealers that I've tried do.


  Thanks for the review, this sounds really nice! I need a new under eye concealer so I think I need to give this a try. I saw the new Givenchy one up too & all the reviews were really good. As long as they're not drying & cakey, I'm in.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> The black addiction palette is a perfect one to come break your no buy bc of your eye allergies. The packaging is superb & the shades look so so pretty!   I don't think I will love the shades in the zebra palette, but once I look at the cute packaging I kinda don't care. LOL


 My BA palette came!!!! :yaay: That has to be the quickest I have got something from Nordstrom!!!! It's sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My BA palette came!!!! :yaay: That has to be the quickest I have got something from Nordstrom!!!! It's sooooo pretty!!!


  Omg, it's here??!!! Eeeekkk . That was definitely fast for Nord!!! I bet it's Even more beautiful in person, that's what I keep hearing!!!   ETA: YSL is raining down on our homes today, my palette JUST got here too! It's a day early! I just checked tracking earlier and it was supposed to arrive tomorrow, not complaining though. It's stunning!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2015)

I seriously can't keep up with all the ysl le items lately


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My BA palette came!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hope you love it!!! Nordies must have been reading your posts


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :stars:  I hope you love it!!! Nordies must have been reading your posts :haha:


 :haha: and everything was so well packed this time!! Neatly folded even the samples :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> As long as they're not drying & cakey, I'm in.


  Nooooo, the YSL is sooooooooooooooo soft & creamy (in a great way) to apply & there is no way it could ever be cakey or dry -  ever!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Omg, it's here??!!! Eeeekkk . That was definitely fast for Nord!!! I bet it's Even more beautiful in person, that's what I keep hearing!!!   ETA: YSL is raining down on our homes today, my palette JUST got here too! It's a day early! I just checked tracking earlier and it was supposed to arrive tomorrow, not complaining though. It's stunning!!


 :stars: YESSSS


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> and everything was so well packed this time!! Neatly folded even the samples








 Spying on us I say


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :amused:  Spying on us I say  ompom:


 :lmao: :shock:  it's not my shadow behind me??


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nooooo, the YSL is sooooooooooooooo soft & creamy (in a great way) to apply & there is no way it could ever be cakey or dry -  ever!


 Sold sold sold! Done! I'm getting this ASAP. 


Vineetha said:


> :stars: YESSSS


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: :shock:  it's not my shadow behind me??


  Hah !!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

I got Mama to agree to float me a loan for the Opium 5 pan shadow, Zebra pre-order and Ru Nu. Nordy's is weird. Guess UPS literally brought a perfume sample today, nothing else. Then the CT Kensington has been sent real UPS. Yet, CL Eton Moi came by dumb post. WTF, Chuck????

  Thanks to a Fairy Lipstick Angel I was able to get the re/black lipstick. My 1st ever YSL lipstick. I have few nudes, so hopefully Kensington and Ru Nu will work for me. Since TF look awful on me in his nude range. My other Lipstick Angel is sending me CT Victoria sample. I am thinking the powder at Bloomie's wouldn't be all that and then some on me, since I am soooooo pale. Thanks Mama.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

No will power when it comes to sparkles. I ordered the highlighter from Bloomie's thanks to big brother.....will work for makeup should be on my apron. Or does work for makeup.....thank goodness meals are included while at the fires. Or I would be with the bears raiding coolers, and anything else. Like berries, whatever.....so by the time I get back, I should be all sparkled out!!!!! If I could I would bedazzle everything!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> it's not my shadow behind me??








 Nooo. Nordies internet shopping spies


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>








 I wore it all day & it it still looked fine tonight. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > It was Pretty's suggestion!! I got a sample with my sephora order using code CONCEAL. The shade was off but the texture seemed nice unlike the previous versions which I felt was kind of stiff & dry ??!! Yes the shade selection is always a problem, i always fall somewhere in between
> ...


need my metal spatula???


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> need my metal spatula???


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It has a lovely consistency. *And, its great for us old bags - no creasing or crepey skin *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Then I definitely need this one!!!   Indeed---it showed me that I looked like I had made out w/a glitter fairy


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> need my metal spatula???


    SCORE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I seriously can't keep up with all the ysl le items lately






Hi Monsy honey!  I hope things are better!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  I wore it all day & it it still looked fine tonight. I hope it works out for you. :frenz:


 Sounds like a winner. So many start to look crappy by the end of the day, so this is excellent news! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I don't think I will love the shades in the zebra palette, but once I look at the cute packaging I kinda don't care. LOL


  I'll be thrilled it it is not irritating or is just mildly irritating. It looks so beautiful, that sparkly  palette and the pretty shadows!! They really got it right.

  The Zebra palette looks awesome, it will stand out in your collection! I wish the shades were more appealing though!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!


  Beautiful pictures and swatches! Wow, this is a must-have for me!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Beautiful pictures and swatches! Wow, this is a must-have for me!


 Didn't I already make you order it :shock:  Go go go oke: :haha: Thanks Y!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!








 Beautiful pics & swatches! That palette is beautiful! Are the shadow really sparkly?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  Beautiful pics & swatches! That palette is beautiful! Are the shadow really sparkly? :stars:


 Thanks!!' :frenz: The shadows swatch beautifully!! The swatches are taken under direct sunlight!! The shades are not overly sparkly!! There is shimmer though and I will Keep you posted how it turns out applied!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2015)

Omg it's beautiful


----------



## ashievic (Sep 16, 2015)

I will so sparkle out, once all goodies arrive!!!! Already own the pink sparkle 5 pan shadow, the white with a light touch of pink in the sparkles for the pink highlighter. Then the Opium sparkle and the other highlighter, toss in some zebra stripes and the shiny mirror cover from Fall 2015 and the Leather fetish cover, I will be one hot egg flipper!!!!!

  Love the gossip mill. Got a talking to from one of the supervisors about the usage of opium and how that is not acceptable. Had to prove it was an eyeshadow reference. Really, twits, get a life. We have fire raging they are worried I am using opium????


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Didn't I already make you order it :shock:  Go go go oke: :haha: Thanks Y!! It's gorgeous!!


  :lmao: you did!!! I ordered it a couple of days ago! I'm just waiting for it to be delivered!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 16, 2015)

Coming dumb ship or real ship????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!






I'm so glad you pushed encouraged me to order it.  My collection of YSL palettes has grown exponentially-----this is not necessarily a good thing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> you did!!! I ordered it a couple of days ago! I'm just waiting for it to be delivered!!!


   Me too!!!!



We're such bad girls!!!!


----------



## lolabunny (Sep 16, 2015)

Should I get into Ysl? Is the quality good overall


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom:      :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Looking forward to your pics and swatches!!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Monsy honey!  I hope things are better!!!![/COLOR]


    I am pretty much on the bed rest.  I am bored to death


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!


  You made me order it!! Thank u for the pics!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh Ms. Monsy, you must get better we all miss you so!!!!! Big hugs


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am pretty much on the bed rest.  I am bored to death


 Oh no!!! Take care J!! get well soon


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> You made me order it!! Thank u for the pics!


  I hope you enjoy the palette!! The shades are really pretty!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone ♡♡


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 16, 2015)

Miss Tania thanx for the swatches...i might need to add rose perfecto!! Also...if anyone has (or when icedcaramel gets) ROSE STRASS gloss pleeeeease swatch it for me!! now im considering that dmn palette ugggggh!!! i've yet to dip into that last joint...rock edge or punk edge somethin lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am pretty much on the bed rest. I am bored to death


   Oh Monsy---I had no idea.  I hope you'll feel better really soon!!!   Hugs to you love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> You made me order it!! Thank u for the pics!


   She's dangerous Haviggi----I ordered it too after she enticed me with her pretty pictures and alluring swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know that burgundy shade will look amazing over TF AW 15!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  She's dangerous Haviggi----I ordered it too after she enticed me with her pretty pictures and alluring swatchesooh: [/COLOR]


 :evil: who is it Meddy?? Tell me ...who do you want me to


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> who is it Meddy?? Tell me ...who do you want me to






You go look in the mirror missy and then spank yourself!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You go look in the mirror missy and then spank yourself!!!![/COLOR]:smash: :kiss:


 retty: :whip: :nope:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!


  Loveeee this palette so much! it's beautiful inside & out!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's my small contribution. It's just stunning, definitely a must have. Haven't swatched the shades yet, but these are dead on my type of colors. In love with this palette!  Now to wait & see the zebra palette...


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Here's my small contribution. It's just stunning, definitely a must have. Haven't swatched the shades yet, but these are dead on my type of colors. In love with this palette!  Now to wait & see the zebra palette...


  It's gorgeous. I know you will have lots of fun playing with it.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It's gorgeous. I know you will have lots of fun playing with it.


 Thank you so much!!  I'm really looking fwd to trying it out, I have high hopes!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Yayyy!!! Its so pretty!! 





You know i was going to say "blingy" but then i remembered i already did!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 17, 2015)

Bloom's seems to have heard our issues!!!! Mama just got a call for my recent order for the sparkle blush, letting me know it has shipped, tracking number, etc. Could there be hope???


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!! Its so pretty!!  :haha: You know i was going to say "blingy" but then i remembered i already did!!


  Thank you!! LOL, but, you're right,  it IS so blingy! The ysl "bling bling" palette!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  No, it is glisten, and one can NEVER have too many sparkles.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, Bloomie's order arrived and it was real UPS, and within a few days after ordering!!!! Perhaps there is hope for Bloomie's????


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OH wow, I didn't know, get well soon (or am I late) 
  Quote:


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

No not late thank you


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

The Chanel brush with the same head that is being offered with the YSL glitter is basically the same. So if you already own the Chanel one, to me no need to the YSL one, unless you want the matching set.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

NM in Northbrook just got in the mixed medium palette, nail polishes and the touch eclait pen or whatever it is called.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


Its so pretty!!! Thank you dear!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Its so pretty!!! Thank you dear!


  Thanks, EO!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


   Just Lovely!!!!!  Enjoy!!!  Like you, I adore the colors.  Mine should arrive early next week!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YSL Black Addiction Palette! The shades are gorgeous! Swatches are using a single swipe!!


  Gorgeous!  





Monsy said:


> I am pretty much on the bed rest.  I am bored to death


 Feel better.   





elegant-one said:


> It has a lovely consistency. And, its great for us old bags - no creasing or crepey skin :haha:  because its good to the eye bags lol!!! I'm really into YSL this past year. :amused:   The rear view mirror can be horrifyingly truthful retty: :shock:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2015)

Got my palette super quick as well. It's worth it just for the packaging, love the bling! The shadows are really nice as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  The elusive #53 gloss


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2015)

Also picked up Rouge Pur l/s in 66 Bois De Rose - soft pink nude. From Sephora.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Got my palette super quick as well. It's worth it just for the packaging, love the bling! The shadows are really nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Palettes always look great on you lol I get tempted


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  I keep looking at that shade! Really pretty. I guess I'll just have to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks for all the great swatches my friend!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Also picked up Rouge Pur l/s in 66 Bois De Rose - soft pink nude. From Sephora.


   Thank you dear. It's beautiful.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Got my palette super quick as well. It's worth it just for the packaging, love the bling! The shadows are really nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The colors and the packaging are gorgeous.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Palettes always look great on you lol I get tempted


 Teehee:eyelove:  





elegant-one said:


> Those shades are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL on you! I keep looking at that shade! Really pretty. I guess I'll just have to get it   Thanks for all the great swatches my friend!


 You're welcome! :encore: yes of course you'll need that lipstick. :shock:  





Vandekamp said:


> Thank you dear. It's beautiful.


 Enjoy, it's so pretty, inside and out!   





Vandekamp said:


> The colors and the packaging are gorgeous.


 They really are.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Got my palette super quick as well. It's worth it just for the packaging, love the bling! The shadows are really nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yayy!!! :yahoo: the shades look gorgeous on you!! And that lipstick..... :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Those shades are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL on you! I keep looking at that shade! Really pretty. I guess I'll just have to get it   Thanks for all the great swatches my friend!


  it sure looks purty!! :amused:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


    Wow!!!  That's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The Chanel brush with the same head that is being offered with the YSL glitter is basically the same. So if you already own the Chanel one, to me no need to the YSL one, unless you want the matching set.


    Which YSL brush is that Ash?  The Stippling one with the YSL logo on it?  Have you seen the _new_ Chanel brush?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Those shades are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL on you!
> I keep looking at that shade! Really pretty.* I guess I'll just have to get it *
> 
> 
> ...


  I knew you two would be on the case!!!!



Just follow the lipstick trail!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The Chanel brush with the same head that is being offered with the YSL glitter is basically the same. So if you already own the Chanel one, to me no need to the YSL one, unless you want the matching set.
> Which YSL brush is that Ash?  The Stippling one with the YSL logo on it?  Have you seen the _new_ Chanel brush?


Yes for the stifling brush, nope have not seen the new Chanel brush...what is it???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods:    :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF]I knew you two would be on the case!!!![/COLOR]:lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]Just follow the lipstick trail!![/COLOR]


 Just follow the lipstick trail


----------



## ashievic (Sep 19, 2015)

Chanel brush #7 is the one I think can be used if desired for the YSL brush. The Chanel #8 brush looks like the Dior brush that is beyond words for cream blush blending...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes for the stifling brush, nope have not seen the new Chanel brush...what is it???


 It's the new foundation brush ash!! Eta: this one ! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s//4138321?origin=category&BaseUrl=WOMEN%27S+MAKEUP


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Chanel brush #7 is the one I think can be used if desired for the YSL brush. The Chanel #8 brush looks like the Dior brush that is beyond words for cream blush blending...






Hi Ash, honey!!!  How are you?  How's Daddy?

​      Yes, you're absolutely right about the brushes--they're both stippling brushes but I'm so not practical when it comes to brushes---I'm a hoarder.  I plan to use the YSL 
      brush exclusively with the YSL powder.   I hope the Chanel brush is as good as the Dior----I don't have the Dior but I did order the Chanel #8.   Maybe I need the Dior 
      too????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s//4138321?origin=category&BaseUrl=WOMEN%27S+MAKEUP


    It's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just follow the lipstick trail


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s//4138321?origin=category&BaseUrl=WOMEN%27S+MAKEUP


  That looks just like my Shiseido and Bare Minerals one and the new Mac. Dior has a similar one as well. I love this type of brush!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That looks just like my Shiseido and Bare Minerals one and the new Mac. Dior has a similar one as well. I love this type of brush!


 I do too!! These are my go to brush types for foundation!!  I picked up MAC one (196?)  today!! It's pretty nice !! That brush was sold out in all the counters I went to yesterday and seemingly disappeared from Nordstrom too!! Macy's store search showed one available at another store a bit far out so I did a store pick up since I was going that route anyways!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That looks just like my Shiseido and Bare Minerals one and the new Mac. Dior has a similar one as well. I love this type of brush!


   I don't have one like it so it's justified right?  I just hope I can get the technique down.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's the new foundation brush ash!! Eta: this one ! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s//4138321?origin=category&BaseUrl=WOMEN%27S+MAKEUP


   I love this kind of a brush. Recently  got the mac one but also have dior and  lancome. These are my favorite  for liquid  foundation


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I love this kind of a brush. Recently got the mac one but also have dior and lancome. These are my favorite for liquid foundation


    Good to know Monsy!  If I have any trouble using it I'm coming to you for advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​I don't want to be the type to buy a product, fail to 
   use it properly and then blame the product!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I don't have one like it so it's justified right?  I just hope I can get the technique down.[/COLOR]


 :bigthumb:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have one like it so it's justified right?  I just hope I can get the technique down.
> There is a video here for the Shiseido version of this brush that shows some different application techniques. I need fuller coverage so I use the dabbing motion mostly. http://www.sephora.com/foundation-brush-P294101?skuId=1364009
> 
> 
> ...


  Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Mac one Monsy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> There is a video here for the Shiseido version of this brush that shows some different application techniques. I need fuller coverage so I use the dabbing motion mostly. http://www.sephora.com/foundation-brush-P294101?skuId=1364009
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Mac one Monsy!


   Oh thanks so much for the link HCB!!!!  I watched the video and I'm sure I'll be fine with the brush.  I also like and use the stippling/tapping method when I apply 
   foundation w/my stippling brushes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s//4138321?origin=category&BaseUrl=WOMEN%27S+MAKEUP


  Everyone is doing this brush. I'm so tempted to pick it up by every brand.....   I'm a brush addict.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Everyone is doing this brush. I'm so tempted to pick it up by every brand.....   I'm a brush addict.


  Me too Pretty.  It's awful.  I can't pass up a brush to save my life.  Which others do you have like this one?  The Chanel will be my first but Monsy has me thinking about 
   the Dior one.  I don't have any Dior brushes other than the baby kabukis that came with some of the blush compacts.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2015)

Dior one is ok. I am not crazy about it. I have one from lancome that i received as a gift and it's fabulous but I did not see it for sale anywhere. It's very dense and completely flat. It does magic even with the shittiest foundation


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Dior one is ok. I am not crazy about it. I have one from lancome that i received as a gift and it's fabulous but I did not see it for sale anywhere. It's very dense and completely flat. It does magic even with the shittiest foundation


  Oh ok----thanks for clearing that up.  I'll set my sights on the Lancome one!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2015)

i do not think they will sell it ever. i do not know if it is old or just was part of the brush kit for their makeup artists... I even tried to find it on ebay just to have an extra one
  btw I ordered chanel too


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Pretty.  It's awful.  I can't pass up a brush to save my life.  Which others do you have like this one?  The Chanel will be my first but Monsy has me thinking about
> the Dior one.  I don't have any Dior brushes other than the baby kabukis that came with some of the blush compacts.


  I only have the shisheido one. I was tempted by the Dior one when it first came out.  Glad Monsy confirmed it was crap. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Dior one is ok. I am not crazy about it. I have one from lancome that i received as a gift and it's fabulous but I did not see it for sale anywhere. It's very dense and completely flat. It does magic even with the shittiest foundation


  aww man, I was going to search for it.   I played with their new eyebrow brush today.  At first I thought it was weird, but it really did work.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you try new lancome brow gels?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did you try new lancome brow gels?


  I did, but I don't need them right now. I am going to finish my Mac brow gel and try those.  I really liked them and the brush.  Very easy to use, I didn't feel like I picked up a lot of  product.  what did you think of them?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2015)

Ordered 68 Carmin D'Or from Saks!  (along with Sophia Loren D&G lipstick!)


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 21, 2015)

What an astonishing packaging!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> What an astonishing packaging!!


 Yayy!!! ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Yup. It sure is. The palette is beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ordered 68 Carmin D'Or from Saks!  (along with Sophia Loren D&G lipstick!)


   Nice Bosch!!!  I ordered the lippie from Sephora


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  YSL sure knows how to wow us with their palettes.  Mine arrived today.   I love the colors!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 21, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>








That packaging is so stunning! Those shades will be lovely on you.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

It is cracking me up with shipping from Nordy's. They use UPS to send the samples with purchase. Yet the actual purchase comes dumb post. How dumb is that???? One good thing, when Daddy gets the UPS, Mama can open in front of him, since she isn't lying, as in these were free.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh after like 9 days the eyeshadow has gone out dumb post. Gee, might have by the end of next week, ugh.....not sure where I will be by then. Just got relocated to N. of San Fran for the latest fire.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh after like 9 days the eyeshadow has gone out dumb post. Gee, might have by the end of next week, ugh.....not sure where I will be by then. Just got relocated to N. of San Fran for the latest fire.


  I think my palette was delayed, so they shipped the samples first but then the palette was available and with hit my doorstep at the same time.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

My FedEx driver has separation and abandonment issues all due from dumb post. Gee, holiday shipping should just be so interesting????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

Totally forgot I ordered Ru Nu, it arrived today. Mama said it is quite lovely.....yes, it came dumb post.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 23, 2015)

Black Addiction arrived today. Anyone else think it is really close to TF Orchid Haze???? Without the gold, obviously. Love the sparkle cover, so pretty.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 24, 2015)

Black Red is back in stock on Sephora!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Spectacular!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

The pic of the cover does not do it justice. It has subtle burgundy sparkles in it too!!!! Lovely to look at.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 24, 2015)

Packaging is stunning.  I wish i liked the colors inside too... sigh


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

This has hit NM in Northbrook


----------



## Monsy (Sep 25, 2015)

That is such a cute trio


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

20% off today - YSL direct


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> 20% off today - YSL direct


  NOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really really love those glossy stains!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, but what sucks you have to spend 75.00 to get the discount, and I want two lipsticks and they come to 74.00. So even with my Ash math, it doesn't make sense to add something else I really don't want to get the 20% off. But it does mean they will be offering the Holiday any day now. They do this type of sale, then afterwards post the new stuff.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!    I really really love those glossy stains!!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Black Addiction arrived today. Anyone else think it is really close to TF Orchid Haze???? Without the gold, obviously. Love the sparkle cover, so pretty.


 A tad.




  TF Orchid Haze                             YSL Black Addiction


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> This has hit NM in Northbrook


 Oh BEAUTIFUL Ash!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 They show up easier!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My FedEx driver has separation and abandonment issues all due from dumb post. Gee, holiday shipping should just be so interesting????


----------



## Monsy (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't find anything i want /need even with 20% off


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can't find anything i want /need even with 20% off


  I feel the same way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (Granted, I'm not supposed to be buying anything for a month anyways lol)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No more looking for you missy!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 25, 2015)

I only ned new touch eclat and that's it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I only ned new touch eclat and that's it.


   I always keep one extra and I recently purchased one of the Rock Resille' ones just for the packaging


----------



## Monsy (Sep 25, 2015)

Did you see the one with the kisses? It's at nordies


----------



## katred (Sep 25, 2015)

Figures that I want both of the limited palettes, neither of which seem to be available in Canada.


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me neither Monsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did you see the one with the kisses? It's at nordies


    I saw that one---they have the matching Touche Eclat too.  I wasn't inspired by the shades in the palette.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Also, I've purchased 4 YSL palettes within the past view weeks.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did you see the one with the kisses? It's at nordies


It is also at NM, has been for about a week. Along with the nail polishes. Which I was all jazzed about, but now I am dragging my feet.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Now if YSL ever does a cover in Snow Leopard I am so over it!!!!! Of course my snarky brother has asked me often, if you saw it and didn't see the sequins, zebra, kisses on the packaging would you still purchase it??? He is such a Debbie Downer....or as he tells me I am a sales person dream. Bite me come to mind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Now if YSL ever does a cover in Snow Leopard I am so over it!!!!! Of course my snarky brother has asked me often, if you saw it and didn't see the sequins, zebra, kisses on the packaging would you still purchase it??? He is such a Debbie Downer....or as he tells me I am a sales person dream. Bite me come to mind.


 I think my absolute favorite YSL palette for packaging AND content is the YSLCouture Palette *Fétiche*Fall 2014 Collection


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ordered 68 Carmin D'Or from Saks!  (along with Sophia Loren D&G lipstick!)


  I want this!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Love the palette from last Fall!!!! The Leather thingy.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Love the palette from last Fall!!!! The Leather thingy.....


   That's it Ash---the one I referenced above---I should have mentioned the leather!  That is the best ever!!!  I love what it does for my eyes.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

I used the new Black Opium yesterday with the TF A/W 15, it was perfection!!! The A/W pulled plummy with this eyeshadow. Where as when I wear it with more brown tones, it pulls a lovely burnt orange hue, perfect for Fall.....


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2015)

I bought 10 Beige Tribute this morning. I swatch it every time I go to Nordies, so I finally had to get it. It swatches a beautiful slight rose pink nude. I hope it looks as good on my lips.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

My Zebra shadow has been shipped out dumb post. So it should be here in about 2 weeks, ugh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I bought 10 Beige Tribute this morning. I swatch it every time I go to Nordies, so I finally had to get it. It swatches a beautiful slight rose pink nude. I hope it looks as good on my lips.


    Oh it's gorgeous!!!!  That will look stunning on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My Zebra shadow has been shipped out dumb post. So it should be here in about 2 weeks, ugh.


    I love the palette---the eyeshadow looked too  much like another YSL palette that I have----but I'm loving Black Addiction, Rock Résille & the *Metal Fall 2015* Palettes.


----------



## elkaknits (Sep 30, 2015)

ugh that 71 is so pretty!  So sad I spent all my monies at Nordies for the notes :cries:


----------



## ashievic (Oct 4, 2015)

Zebra palette came, and it is nothing like the Tuxedo palette in the family. It is like Boy Scout or Army Green and I love it. Add purple or burgundy liner, and perfection.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm loving the zebra palette, the packaging is adorable & the shades are pretty unique to my collection. Although, the black addiction palette is my fave between the two!  Top Zebra Bottom Black Addiction


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Zebra palette came, and it is nothing like the Tuxedo palette in the family. It is like Boy Scout or Army Green and I love it. Add purple or burgundy liner, and perfection.


  Yes!! The shades are really pretty, I was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Pretty!  Is that large upper left color white?!?


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Pretty!  Is that large upper left color white?!?


  Thanks


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

I so agree, the 2 new palettes are incredible!!!!


----------



## elkaknits (Oct 8, 2015)

new pretty metal palette, carmine d'or and blue petrol khol are mine


----------



## boschicka (Oct 8, 2015)

Does anyone own this?

  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/yves-saint-laurent-blush-brush?ID=709993&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D83


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I so agree, the 2 new palettes are incredible!!!!


 YES!!! YSL has done a really nice job with their palettes lately!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Does anyone own this?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/yves-saint-laurent-blush-brush?ID=709993&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D83


   I don't Bosch.  I think the only YSL brush that I own is the stippler that I purchased w/the face powder.


----------



## elkaknits (Oct 9, 2015)

oh dear so I looked at my receipt and what had I ordered, in store, via the YSL gal?  The new Nordie exclusive instead of the pretty metal.  She called Saks which showed it as being in stock and they told her no.  I was so upset!  I ended up calling Saks myself and the gal said yes she did have 4 tucked away in a corner did I want my name on one.  YES.  And thank the goodness because apparently somebody tweeted they were in stock and 2 gals came in shortly after she talked to me and bought them.  She was all wtfrak... these things have been sitting here a month.  ;-/


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 13, 2015)

Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  That packaging is everything! I need that powder.


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


  My heart skipped a beat  this collection is going to be so pretty!!!! Can't wait to see everything else!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a soft spot for watercolors and crystals! This packaging is speaking to me HEAVVVVVVVVVILY! This will be a big haul, I already know it!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> *I have a soft spot for watercolors and crystals*! This packaging is speaking to me HEAVVVVVVVVVILY! This will be a big haul, I already know it!


  Me too!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


 YES the powder :eyelove:


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES the powder


  The spring collections are killing me with all the pretty powders and highlighters! It's gonna be an expensive season, lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The spring collections are killing me with all the pretty powders and highlighters! It's gonna be an expensive season, lol.


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I wish the powder had the green packaging instead of the pink one. That green is stunning but I don't need the e/s. :sigh:    Me too!


  The packaging alone has me drooling!!! I don't need the e/s but I need it :haha:


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 13, 2015)

Amazing perfume from the oriental collection of YSL gift from my boyfriend for my birthday! I totally recommend it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> That packaging is everything! I need that powder.


   Oh snap!  YSL is killing me!!!  Stunning!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I have a soft spot for watercolors and crystals! This packaging is speaking to me HEAVVVVVVVVVILY! This will be a big haul, I already know it!


  Yes I'm so right there with you!!! 



 Love the colors!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES the powder


  Yes---we love powder that can be purchased in twos


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Amazing perfume from the oriental collection of YSL gift from my boyfriend for my birthday! I totally recommend it!


   Oh Havi----that's a truly beautiful gift!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Oh Havi----that's a truly beautiful gift!!!  [/COLOR]:stars:  :stars:


 Thank you Meddy


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   I shudder to think what else it will include.  These are just lovely!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE] Yes I'm so right there with you!!![/COLOR] :frenz: [COLOR=EE82EE] Love the colors!!![/COLOR]


  This will be an expensive haul!!!! I need TWO of those blush compacts!  :haha:


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Amazing perfume from the oriental collection of YSL gift from my boyfriend for my birthday! I totally recommend it!


  Happy Birthday


----------



## YarahFlower (Oct 13, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@]  Will you be getting both compacts?!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Amazing perfume from the oriental collection of YSL gift from my boyfriend for my birthday! I totally recommend it!






@Haviggi


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> That packaging is everything! I need that powder.


  Yup, that packaging is a must!  Oh, and the products look nice too.


----------



## leonah (Oct 13, 2015)

that pink watercolor packaging is calling my name


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> This will be an expensive haul!!!!* I need TWO of those blush compacts! *


  Way to go------------Club Noah!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Thank you Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Will you be getting both compacts?!


  Absolutely!  I have a real soft spot for YSL compacts----the contents are pretty good too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> *Yup, that packaging is a must!  *Oh, and the products look nice too.


 Honestly---Just when I think they've done it all they pull a fast one out the bag.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


   Gorgeous packaging for the couture palette! The product itself doesn't appeal to me (I try to tell myself) but the cover is lovely!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Honestly---Just when I think they've done it all they pull a fast one out the bag.[/COLOR]


   :sigh:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

The greens and silver I think are covered by Tissé Vénitien and Raw Jade. And the rest, probably by couture palette no9.  So I can skip... hmmm lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

I was looking to see what the song was in the Black Opium ad. I like the ad, didn't even realize there was an issue!  http://www.campaignlive.co.uk/article/ad-watchdog-rejects-drug-glamourisation-complaints-black-opium-tv-ad/1329876  I have fully come to associate Opium with perfume and nothing else lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


  I barely ever do greens (I have green eyes so green shadow sometimes is overload) but I want that palette. I always love the YSL spring collections but funnily enough spring is my least favorite makeup season lol


----------



## ashievic (Oct 14, 2015)

Remember in the prior years, these should hit the stores literally a few days before Christmas. I got the pink sparkle compact with the black last year for Christmas. Even though it was a Spring 2015 release.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Oct 14, 2015)

i soo hope we get both compacts in the US. I certainly wouldn't put it past them to not release both items here. Grrr.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 14, 2015)

In the past, I have found, everything eventually gets to the States. Such as the black sparkle nail polish. We got the white one and the black one about 3 months later. Same thing with the weird pink stuff. It took some time to get to the States.


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 14, 2015)

^^ stupid mobile. Thanks @Naynadine. Both for me!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have fully come to associate Opium with perfume and nothing else lol


  This is not the first time they ban an Opium ad. I also associate it only with the perfume and I love the Black Opium EDP!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 14, 2015)

Really??? This is all hogwash. It is perfume, get a grip on it, watchdog world....


----------



## katred (Oct 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This is not the first time they ban an Opium ad. I also associate it only with the perfume and I love the Black Opium EDP!


  Oh! I've never tried it. I remember seeing those opulent Opium ads in magazines


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  Nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The greens and silver I think are covered by Tissé Vénitien and Raw Jade. And the rest, probably by couture palette no9.* So I can skip... hmmm lol*


 Nope


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *I have fully come to associate Opium with perfume and nothing else lol*


   Geez---really!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Remember in the prior years, these should hit the stores literally a few days before Christmas. I got the pink sparkle compact with the black last year for Christmas. Even though it was a Spring 2015 release.
> YASSSSSSS!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde*


  YASSSSSSS!


----------



## Shars (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *  YASSSSSSS!*
> 
> * YASSSSSSS!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   YASSSSSSS![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE] YASSSSSSS![/COLOR]     [COLOR=EE82EE] YASSSSSSS![/COLOR]     [COLOR=EE82EE] YASSSSSSS![/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YASSSSSSS!
> 
> YASSSSSSS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Katie Jayne Becker @katiejaynebecker Already thinking ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  That packaging is everything! I need that powder. :eyelove:


  Both both both! And the powder possibly X 2! spring collections are looking stunninggggg


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Nope[/COLOR]ooh:


  lol


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2015)

I am the only one who thinks these look ugly both inside and out


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am the only one who thinks these look ugly both inside and out


  I have no interest in buying them.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 15, 2015)

I agree the eyeshadow one is really close to the Chanel one. Not quite sure what the other is??? Blush, highlighter, or ????? I am a bit late but I finally got the 2 nail polishes from the Kisses collection, as in the orange and magenta. Nice, but so sure if they are wowsers. Need to marinate if these will be going back. The $$$ powder will be here tomorrow. TF should be here early next week, then Vamp, need to go find the money fairy.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

The powder colours are starting to look like the pressed meteorites powder to me lol


----------



## ashievic (Oct 16, 2015)

Gosh, never thought of that. I have found I am getting more picky about my purchases. Yes, of course I purchase way too much. For me now it has to be a LE so I don't have skipper's remorse. And something different. As I was sorting through my nail polish, more specifically Chanel. How many shades of red/berry/pink nail polish will I ever really use???? Do note I did not include purple. Purple is like sparkles, never can have too many shades of purple or sparkles. The powder from YSL in the gold sparkle compact, not sure I would purchase again. To me, nothing over the top. I also found at least to me, I hit the pan way too fast for the weird pink stuff from YSL.


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2015)

I do think that YSL is a little late to the spring green + coral theme. Chanel has Tissé Venetien and  before that, Guerlain did a limited palette as well. That said, I don't have the Chanel version and this looks different enough from the Guerlain that I can allow myself to have it. The palette looks like it will give a nice Spring glow (although I'm guessing it'll mostly be effective on pale skin from the look of it). Not sure about the glosses, but the marble palettes may well both end up coming home with me.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2015)

katred said:


> I do think that YSL is a little late to the spring green + coral theme. Chanel has Tissé Venetien and  before that, Guerlain did a limited palette as well. That said, I don't have the Chanel version and this looks different enough from the Guerlain that I can allow myself to have it. The palette looks like it will give a nice Spring glow (although I'm guessing it'll mostly be effective on pale skin from the look of it). *Not sure about the glosses*, but the marble palettes may well both end up coming home with me.


  It says Fusion ink Blush...! I am intrigued


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


>






Huge belly laugh!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The powder colours are starting to look like the pressed meteorites powder to me lol


    That would work too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am the only one who thinks these look ugly both inside and out


   Perhaps some thoughts should remain----------well just thoughts


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I agree the eyeshadow one is really close to the Chanel one. Not quite sure what the other is??? Blush, highlighter, or ????? I am a bit late but I finally got the 2 nail polishes from the Kisses collection, as in the orange and magenta. Nice, but so sure if they are wowsers. Need to marinate if these will be going back. The $$$ powder will be here tomorrow. TF should be here early next week, then Vamp, need to go find the money fairy.


    Very early stages---we'll see more pics and decide----right Ash???


----------



## ashievic (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh I so know I will be sucked into this vortex and end up with both. Plus I was so wrong about the Zebra palette as it looked like the Tuxedo palette. But no, it had to be the Jeep green and I was a goner. Just as I am debating do or don't I keep the new nail polish???? It does have sparkles, and I love their formula. I think I am falling deeper and deeper into the hole of no return......


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh I so know I will be sucked into this vortex and end up with both. Plus I was so wrong about the Zebra palette as it looked like the Tuxedo palette. But no, it had to be the Jeep green and I was a goner. Just as I am debating do or don't I keep the new nail polish???? It does have sparkles, and I love their formula. I think I am falling deeper and deeper into the hole of no return......


    Oh now you'r tempting me w/the Zebra palette.  I have used the Black Addiction palette _every day _for the past week & a half!!!  I love it---I'm so into burgundy right now, 
   which I'm paring with pinks for BCAM.  It's such a GREAT palette too.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh now you'r tempting me w/the Zebra palette.  I have used the Black Addiction palette _every day _for the past week & a half!!!  I love it---I'm so into burgundy right now,
> which I'm paring with pinks for BCAM. * It's such a GREAT palette too.*








 The texture is really nice on this one!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 16, 2015)

The Zebra, again, don't be fooled by what you see in the pan. On me, it is to die for Jeep green. I thought brown, but nope that Jeep green is there, hiding. I am still waiting for dumb post to bring my CT order from weeks ago......yet, you can get bet your sweet little bottom they took the funds out of my bank weeks ago. Which is why I like the new option from getting directly from the store when you shop online. Since they use real FedEx to send out, not this dumb post garbage.....maybe tomorrow or Monday it will show up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The texture is really nice on this one!!!


    I love it so much----especially the burgundy and gold ESs


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The Zebra, again, don't be fooled by what you see in the pan. On me, it is to die for Jeep green. I thought brown, but nope that Jeep green is there, hiding. I am still waiting for dumb post to bring my CT order from weeks ago......yet, you can get bet your sweet little bottom they took the funds out of my bank weeks ago. Which is why I like the new option from getting directly from the store when you shop online. Since they use real FedEx to send out, not this dumb post garbage.....maybe tomorrow or Monday it will show up.


   Enough with the Zebra talk---You'll have MM running to take a serious look see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​   So did you order from the CT web site???  That's a seriously crazy wait time!!!


----------



## meleftie (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm sure this has been discussed - I tried looking through the thread and didn't see anything though.  I've been really out of the loop with YSL releases.  Am so tempted by the Metal Clash palette.  Is it worth it?  http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-metal-clash-P398207?skuId=1730555


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2015)

meleftie said:


> http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-metal-clash-P398207?skuId=1730555


  It is nice. The shades go well together but the gold brown shade has a ton of fall out. if you dont mind using a glitter base, it is a nice palette to consider.


----------



## elkaknits (Oct 23, 2015)

I like the nordies black one better for the taupe all over color but I got this one as well.  It was my first YSL eyeshadow and they are so finely milled.  Yes I bought two palettes in the span of two days ;")  The black obsession one is more daytime appropriate and this one is a night time one imo


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

meleftie said:


> http://www.sephora.com/couture-palette-metal-clash-P398207?skuId=1730555






Ahoy!!!  I haven't seen you in ages!!!  It's so good to see you.  I happen to adore this palette.  In fact, I'm wearing it today w/items from the Chanel holiday collection.  I didn't experience much fall-out from the shadows, which are super pigmented.  I LOVE the eye looks that I've constructed with this palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> I like the nordies black one better for the taupe all over color but I got this one as well.  It was my first YSL eyeshadow and they are so finely milled.  Yes I bought two palettes in the span of two days ;")  The black obsession one is more daytime appropriate and this one is a night time one imo


   Good choices---I got the Metal Clash,  Rock Résille & Black Addiction Couture palettes, and really enjoy all 3.


----------



## leonah (Oct 25, 2015)

has anyone tried the touche eclat blur perfector powder? sorry if this has been discussed earlier (I'm new to this thread)


----------



## ashievic (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, it is the weird pink stuff, right??? Really like it, but you must pat it on with the puff enclosed. Using a brush sucks. I hit the pan quickly. Not sure I would repurchase it. Pat do not rub or it becomes a mess.


----------



## leonah (Oct 30, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, it is the weird pink stuff, right??? Really like it, but you must pat it on with the puff enclosed. Using a brush sucks. I hit the pan quickly. Not sure I would repurchase it. Pat do not rub or it becomes a mess.


  yes it's the pink one with a pink packaging as well


----------



## ashievic (Oct 30, 2015)

It does work really weird in a good way. It does blur your less then wonderful areas. Please pat on and you should be happy with it.


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 2, 2015)

Give me those nail polishes!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Nov 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give me those nail polishes!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give me those nail polishes!!!


  So beautiful! I 'need' both compacts and one or both of the nail polishes (love their formulation)!


----------



## katred (Nov 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give me those nail polishes!!!


  These are pretty standard spring colours, but something about the whole collection just bewitches me. I love the face palette, the shadow palette, the polishes... Hope that everything performs well!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give me those nail polishes!!!


  Damn!! So pretty!!


----------



## niccig (Nov 4, 2015)

(Sorry if this has already been answered somewhere, I searched but couldn't find it)

  Does anyone know exactly what the birthday gift is from the YSL website (http://www.yslbeautyus.com/member-benefits.html)? I assume it's probably with a purchase, right? My birthday is this month and I'm trying to decide whether to use that and the 10% off first purchase, or just get the things I want during the Sephora sale.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Nov 4, 2015)

I think it was a lipstick, with a $75 purchase.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give me those nail polishes!!!


    Thanks Havi!!!   There's no way I'll be able to resist these colors.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

The nail polish looks like a fun, Easter type colors. Think of coloring eggs. The eyeshadow at least to me, is really close to the Chanel one. The powder, pretty to look at, but would I really use it???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the eyeshadow palette.  I will probably get it.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 8, 2015)

If I didn't already own the Chanel one, I would so purchase the quint too. I could be all wrong about it being a relative of Chanel. Will check it out in person once it is released. The same for the powder, I am weak, and lack all will power especially when in a funky package. A sales person dream, I am.....


----------



## Trigger (Nov 8, 2015)

I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me 



Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?


  I see more coral in the swatch that you posted. Maybe it is more pink in person.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?


  it's pretty. I think it looks pink here. LOL   Corals can be pinky, orangey, or red.  I prefer the orangey/reds.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 8, 2015)

The Black red lipstick didn't come to the UK


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The Black red lipstick didn't come to the UK


  It's been listed on the Canadian Sephora web site for a month, always out of stock.   





Trigger said:


> I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?


  I think it's a shade that can lean either way. I see a pinky-coral


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?


   My thought is that it looks_* really pretty*_ on you!!!  Beyond that---your thoughts are the only ones that matter!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The Black red lipstick didn't come to the UK


   I wonder what the rationale for that might be


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wonder what the rationale for that might be


  I don't know who decides which products to release in a given country but they need to do a better job. I really wanted it


----------



## ashievic (Nov 9, 2015)

To me, the lipstick looks more coral. I only own 2 YSL lipsticks. So I am far from knowing much about them. I do know some brands look one color in the bullet, then once applied are another to color on me. I own an Armani, that looks deep vamp red, but on me, it a soft berry. So go figure. It does look lovely on you.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2015)

I bought Touche Eclat Foundation during the VIBR sale.  I really hope it works out for me.  Some people said there was zero coverage, while other said it was medium.  Any opinions?  I mainly got it because everyone said it was great on dry skin and didn't cling to their dry patches.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 11, 2015)

It really depends on the brush. Brush that is more dense will give you nice medium coverage. A have a lot to cover and recently started to wear it again and absolutely love it. It is great for dry skin. Very dewy and moisturizing. I need to set it with some kind of powder just to make blending any kind of powder product on top of it easier.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 11, 2015)

To add about the YSL te foundation - it is not really long wearing. I would always experience some fading on my chin, forehead... that never happened to me with any foundation I've tried. BUT! recently i started wearing it with touch eclat primer and 12+ hours after application it looks PERFECT. I do not like TE primer on it's own too silicony thick, just has a lot of slip to it but paired with TE foundation it's magical.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> To add about the YSL te foundation - it is not really long wearing. I would always experience some fading on my chin, forehead... that never happened to me with any foundation I've tried. BUT! recently i started wearing it with touch eclat primer and 12+ hours after application it looks PERFECT. I do not like TE primer on it's own too silicony thick, just has a lot of slip to it but paired with TE foundation it's magical.


  Thanks for the advice, Monsy! I have quite a few brushes to play with (Sephora Airbrush 56, MAC 187, the newer Wayne Goss brush 01) and a beauty blender.  I also got the Laura Mercier setting powder, so hopefully that will do.  I have 3 little deluxe samples of the YSL primer, so I'll be sure to try that out as well!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 11, 2015)

don't do brush like 187 it won't give you any coverage. something more like the new 196 that is denser


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> don't do brush like 187 it won't give you any coverage. something more like the new 196 that is denser


  I'll try the Wayne Goss one, and if that doesn't work I may go for the 196.  The updated Wayne Goss brush is the one here in the Anniversary Set: http://www.temptalia.com/wayne-goss-the-anniversary-set-for-holiday-2015


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I bought Touche Eclat Foundation during the VIBR sale.  I really hope it works out for me.  Some people said there was zero coverage, while other said it was medium.  Any opinions?  I mainly got it because everyone said it was great on dry skin and didn't cling to their dry patches.


  It doesn't have heavy coverage, but I really liked it. Unfortunately, it wasn't a great match for my periodically oily skin, but I still found it a light, fresh option. Primer would likely help, as Monsy mentioned.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


 
  It's just now starting to get cold and I can't wait for spring.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 14, 2015)

There is this confusing statement on the list of ingredients for Touche Eclat foundation - "may contain bismuth". EH? What does this mean? Does it or does it not contain bismuth?

  It wasn't itchy when I used it, but I did break out the day after I used it.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

@Medgal07, how did I miss this Fetiche palette look? 

  https://twitter.com/davelackie/status/497017315150815232


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 16, 2015)

I still haven't worn it.. I might try it after seeing this!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I still haven't worn it.. I might try it after seeing this!


 
  It looks like a great night-time look. Do it. Do eet


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It looks like a great night-time look. Do it. Do eet


  Okay, I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Okay, I'll try it tomorrow


 





 You'll look amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape* 

 @Medgal07, how did I miss this Fetiche palette look? 

https://twitter.com/davelackie/status/497017315150815232


I LOVE that palette AWS-----you always find the best links for me!  I depend on you!!!  Are you slipping???



YSL sale coming up soon.  What are we getting????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I still haven't worn it.. I might try it after seeing this!


 





That palette is over a year old.  You'r getting as bad as me Maggie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Okay, I'll try it tomorrow






Oh I hope you'll post the look in the theme thread!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I LOVE that palette AWS-----you always find the best links for me!  I depend on you!!!  Are you slipping???[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]YSL sale coming up soon.  What are we getting????[/COLOR]


  That old PO, baby, I'm swamped! lol The YSL green palette is nice but I know there will be shades overlapping.  What's on your radar?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What's on your radar?


   I think I have all of the palettes they're currently showing so I'll probably get staples---primer, touché éclat, etc----unless they add more items---oh and maybe one NP.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think I have all of the palettes they're currently showing so I'll probably get staples---primer, touché éclat, etc----unless they add more items---oh and maybe one NP.:sigh: [/COLOR]


  Ah, I get you.  I don't have anything new on the radar yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I don't have anything new on the radar yet.






Same boat!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you'll post the look in the theme thread!!!


  PO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm a bit worried to use it because the eyeshadows look very powdery when I swatch them. I also had bad experience with one other YSL palette - it was such a powdery mess on my eyes, that I have to clean my makeup and reapply it. The rock sequins one is also unusable for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only YSL palette I love is the City drive classy. I wore it every day last summer


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Same boat![/COLOR]


  :sigh:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!   PO :haha:  But I'm a bit worried to use it because the eyeshadows look very powdery when I swatch them. I also had bad experience with one other YSL palette - it was such a powdery mess on my eyes, that I have to clean my makeup and reapply it. The rock sequins one is also unusable for me :dunno:  The only YSL palette I love is the City drive classy. I wore it every day last summer ompom:


  City Drive is with the lime green and blue?  It's a mixed bag for me with the Mondrian couture palettes.  I love the combinations in some but some shadows perform better than others. I have no. 9, which is just great, no. 10 which I use quite often for the green and chartreuse-y shade, Fétiche (the bronze shade is amazing, the centre shade is good and the blue is nice, just a bit darker than I'd like, and the black works as a liner for clumsy me) and Bleus Lumière, which has a *lovely* sunset combination but the blues don't perform as well as I'd like.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have no. 9, which is just great, no. 10 which I use quite often for the green and chartreuse-y shade, Fétiche (the bronze shade is amazing, the centre shade is good and the blue is nice, just a bit darker than I'd like, and the black works as a liner for clumsy me) and Bleus Lumière, which has a *lovely* sunset combination but the blues don't perform as well as I'd like.


  The one with the lime green is Arty, I have Classy:


pic: Beautezine

  I have Rock sequins and Fetiche from the new palettes - the shades in RS are pigmented when I swatch them but they "sink" in my lids very quickly and are difficult to work it. I got another one from the wet and dry palettes because I really liked Classy but it's not same. I wanted to get Bleus Lumiere for the peachy shade but I never wear blue, so I skipped it. 
  Thankfully, I've purchased all my YSL palettes at 50% off but it's still wasted money. They're pretty inconsistent for a high-end brand.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The one with the lime green is Arty, I have Classy:
> 
> pic: Beautezine  I have Rock sequins and Fetiche from the new palettes - the shades in RS are pigmented when I swatch them but they "sink" in my lids very quickly and are difficult to work it. I got another one from the wet and dry palettes because I really liked Classy but it's not same. I wanted to get Bleus Lumiere for the peachy shade but I never wear blue, so I skipped it.  Thankfully, I've purchased all my YSL palettes at 50% off but it's still wasted money. They're pretty inconsistent for a high-end brand.


   Ah, nice! I totally get you on the inconsistency.  When you're spending your money, a brand better live up to its name and msrp


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 17, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I just received my first YSL lipstick in rouge pur couture in number 52. The color is supposed to be a coral , seems to pull pink on me
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?


  It's more pink than a typical coral but it looks lovely on you


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 17, 2015)

Lacey15 said:


> It's more pink than a typical coral but it looks lovely on you


I have the same one. It's pinky coral on me.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2015)

I tried the Touche Eclat foundation with the Sephora 56 brush and absolutely love it.  Perfect amount of coverage and it actually leaves me looking dewy even with a touch of powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> PO
> ...


    Oh that's too bad--I used the burgundy shade in it like 4 days in a row.  I'm not familiar with the 'City Drive Classy'.  Must look into it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I tried the Touche Eclat foundation with the Sephora 56 brush and absolutely love it.  Perfect amount of coverage and it actually leaves me looking dewy even with a touch of powder.


   Sounds lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The one with the lime green is Arty, I have Classy:
> 
> 
> pic: Beautezine
> ...


 *I agree with both of you!!!  *I get sucked in by the pretty packaging but there are a few amongst my YSL palette collection that I absolutely love:
  I have Bleus Lumière,  Afrique03, Parisienne* 07, * Babay Doll Nude 09, Fétiche, Metal Clash, Rock Résille and Black Addiction.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I agree with both of you!!!  *I get sucked in by the pretty packaging but there are a few amongst my YSL palette collection that I absolutely love:
> I have Bleus Lumière,  Afrique03, Parisienne* 07, * Babay Doll Nude 09, Fétiche, Metal Clash, Rock Résille and Black Addiction.


  I love the colours in Metal clash but I'm afraid to buy it because of the previous bad experience. I'll go to swatch it if it's in your favourites!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You're probably thinking about the Black addiction palette, I'm referring to the one with the sequins from last year - only grey shades.
> 
> I love the colours in Metal clash but I'm afraid to buy it because of the previous bad experience. I'll go to swatch it if it's in your favourites!


   Burgundy & gold are fave E/S colors for me and Metal Clash has both


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

Are any of you ladies getting anything from the 20% YSL sale?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are any of you ladies getting anything from the 20% YSL sale?


 
  Nah, I think I can safely skip


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are any of you ladies getting anything from the 20% YSL sale?


  I'm all set with my YSL purchases for now. I think...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are any of you ladies getting anything from the 20% YSL sale?


    I hadn't planned on it.  How about you???  I recently picked up another blur primer so I think I'm good---unless of course you think there's something Meddy needs to 
   consider.


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hadn't planned on it.  How about you???  I recently picked up another blur primer so I think I'm good---unless of course you think there's something Meddy needs to
> consider.


  LOL! I don't need anything either except one or two lipsticks - which in all honesty I don't need. I feel like I'm wasting a sale lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I don't need anything either except one or two lipsticks - which in all honesty I don't need. I feel like I'm wasting a sale lol.


   It feels like that when you have a discount lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-touche-eclat-neutralizer-shades-swatches.html
  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-spring-2016-makeup-collection-boho-stones.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I don't need anything either except one or two lipsticks - which in all honesty I don't need*. I feel like I'm wasting a sale l*ol.


 I know---ya see that---they dangle 20% off under our noses and we start imagining that we need things.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/new-ysl-touche-eclat-le-teint-foundation.html

  and the reformulated foundation. interesting. I wonder what is different from the current one (which i use and love)


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]know---ya see that---they dangle 20% off under our noses and we start imagining that we need things.[/COLOR]:lol:


   Of course if we don't need anything an save that money, we'll be even better off but FOMO is too real lol


----------



## Monsy (Nov 19, 2015)

I think spring will kill me with foundations - new chanel beige, that new armani glowy maestro...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/new-ysl-touche-eclat-le-teint-foundation.html
> 
> and the reformulated foundation. interesting. I wonder what is different from the current one (which i use and love)
> One more thing that I'd like to try!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think spring will kill me with foundations - new chanel beige, that new armani glowy maestro...


 So much makeup, so little time and only one face!!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So much makeup, so little time and only one face!!!!!



So true!  Going to start applying makeup to my husband!  Strangers!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/new-ysl-touche-eclat-le-teint-foundation.html
> 
> and the reformulated foundation. interesting. I wonder what is different from the current one (which i use and love)



The Touche Eclat Foundation was actually reformulated in Asia in this year. I wonder if this is the same one? Or a totally different one? I asked the YSL counter staff. They said they  only just went for training and was not told about the new formula at  all.

She is the only one who has blogged about this new formula, right?


----------



## katred (Nov 27, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> The Touche Eclat Foundation was actually reformulated in Asia in this year. I wonder if this is the same one? Or a totally different one? I asked the YSL counter staff. They said they  only just went for training and was not told about the new formula at  all.
> 
> *She is the only one who has blogged about this new formula, right?*



I think so, but she gets a lot of early exclusives. She had swatches of the new TF Lips & Boys months before anyone else.


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 6, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> The Touche Eclat Foundation was actually reformulated in Asia in this year. I wonder if this is the same one? Or a totally different one? I asked the YSL counter staff. They said they  only just went for training and was not told about the new formula at  all.
> 
> She is the only one who has blogged about this new formula, right?



I was told about the reformulation by an YSL SA yesterday. She didn't know much - only that it was going to be "improved". I hope they'll launch the "improved" version about the time they discontinue the present one.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2015)

I am using the current one a lot lately to use it up so I can try the new improved formula (I need an excuse lol)


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2015)

NEW formula of the foundation is available http://www.yslbeautyus.com/touche-éclat-foundation/3614271099587.html

and some other news
http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-rouge-volupte-shine-oil-in-stick-2016.html


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2015)

and check out the brush http://www.yslbeautyus.com/y-brush/3099YSL.html?dwvar_3099YSL_size=Brush


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and check out the brush http://www.yslbeautyus.com/y-brush/3099YSL.html?dwvar_3099YSL_size=Brush



That brush is very very cool!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That brush is very very cool!



I'm just going to stamp giant Y's all over my face!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I'm just going to stamp giant Y's all over my face!



It totally looks like you could do that LOL!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 12, 2015)

The new brush looks gimmicky but I want it (along with the reformulated foundation)! Lol.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That brush is very very cool!



yes! love those flat brushes for higher coverage

they actually took idea from the bare minerals they also have flat foundation brush with a dent in the middle where you need to pour the foundation before buffing it in


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and check out the brush http://www.yslbeautyus.com/y-brush/3099YSL.html?dwvar_3099YSL_size=Brush



 (the creepy smiley)


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> NEW formula of the foundation is available http://www.yslbeautyus.com/touche-éclat-foundation/3614271099587.html
> 
> and some other news
> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-rouge-volupte-shine-oil-in-stick-2016.html



Oh nice! I thought it was gonna be released only next Feb tho. Think I should wait a while before deciding on the shade, since Ree did mention it's different from the rest.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 13, 2015)

Can the brush be used with any foundation?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 13, 2015)

I do not see why not


----------



## Monsy (Dec 13, 2015)

maeonsaturday said:


> Oh nice! I thought it was gonna be released only next Feb tho. Think I should wait a while before deciding on the shade, since Ree did mention it's different from the rest.



different from the rest of the ysl or different from the previous Touch eclat?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I might get it


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> different from the rest of the ysl or different from the previous Touch eclat?



From all.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 13, 2015)

I’m so confused by YSL’s inconsistencies! I am itching to get it but I dunno what shade I might be. I’m a B40 for the older Touche Eclat,  B30 for Youth Liberator and B20 for Fusion Ink.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2015)

i was hoping it would be the same shades

I am bd10 in touche eclat. youth liberator i think  was matched to b20


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i was hoping it would be the same shades
> 
> I am bd10 in touche eclat. youth liberator i think  was matched to b20



According to ree the numbering systems are different again. Wish YSL customer service would reply to help!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2015)

OK so i read her review again and she says shades are slightly darker and she was matched to B20.. honestly she looks like b20 in old formula too


EDIT - red trough her comments she said she was bd40 before but she is much lighter now. so it is maybe just her coloring not real difference in shades


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 15, 2015)

I didn't think i was going to like the e/s palette but it looks pretty here!!


----------



## ashievic (Dec 16, 2015)

I got the eyeshadow, pressed powder, both nail polishes and both mascaras today. Love them all, skip the lip products, due to Mr. Ford Boy's far too many came home with me.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Dec 16, 2015)

Where did you find the collection?


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 50644
> 
> I didn't think i was going to like the e/s palette but it looks pretty here!!



Yup, this will be mine. I can't resist the packaging and the eye shadow colors aren't dupes of my existing collection.


----------



## ashievic (Dec 16, 2015)

Got mine at Neiman's, it literally just got off the truck. As for the color of foundation. I was a BR10, but they did away with the color. So when I purchased the Ink Fusion, I got the BR20 and it was the same shade as the BR10 was. I also did some digging the white pressed powder is basically a dupe for the Guerlian one, obviously much cheaper then the 175.00 I paid for the Guerlian. No need for both. I also think the same for the new pressed powder I got today, if you got the balls from Guerlian, not sure you really need this. Again, lots cheaper then Guerlian.


----------



## ashievic (Dec 16, 2015)

The new eyeshadow is not a dupe for the Chanel. Love the colors, the khaki green, spring time green, delicate peach/pink, soft yellow and the silver just lovely. The nail polish is fun, changes color, which I love!!!!


----------



## leonah (Dec 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I got the eyeshadow, pressed powder, both nail polishes and both mascaras today. Love them all, skip the lip products, due to Mr. Ford Boy's far too many came home with me.



let me know how the pressed powder is  the packaging is adorable in watercolor pink


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got mine at Neiman's, it literally just got off the truck. As for the color of foundation. I was a BR10, but they did away with the color. So when I purchased the Ink Fusion, I got the BR20 and it was the same shade as the BR10 was. I also did some digging the white pressed powder is basically a dupe for the Guerlian one, obviously much cheaper then the 175.00 I paid for the Guerlian. No need for both. I also think the same for the new pressed powder I got today, if you got the balls from Guerlian, not sure you really need this. Again, lots cheaper then Guerlian.



Did you mean you got the new Touche Eclat foundation and was matched to the same shade as your fusion ink one?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2015)

I asked really ree how do the new TE foundation shades compare to the old ones and she said she doesn't know she hasn't tried them yet


----------



## ashievic (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, to the foundation question, the BR10 in the Touche Eclat and the BR20 in the Fusion is the same color. I also checked to see if the BR20 in the Eclat is the same as the old BR10, it was at least to me. The pressed powder with the waves of color, used it today, actually reminds me of the Chanel that was released a few months back. The light peach with the connecting C's in the darker peach. My brush picked up mostly the peach shade since it has the largest amount of real estate in the compact. To me, it is not a highlighter the YSL one. It is a finishing powder with a matte finish.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried this brush?

YVES SAINT LAURENT - Top Secrets Glow Satin Brush | Selfridges.com


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 50644
> 
> I didn't think i was going to like the e/s palette but it looks pretty here!!




OK, this is the first e/s that made my heart flutter for spring. I'm in.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Has anyone tried this brush?
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT - Top Secrets Glow Satin Brush | Selfridges.com



This is the first time seeing this! I wonder if it will be released in the USA anytime soon.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 50644
> 
> I didn't think i was going to like the e/s palette but it looks pretty here!!



Someone is already selling theirs on eBay :/


----------



## maeonsaturday (Dec 21, 2015)

I wrote to Nordstrom YSL customer service and they told me there is no change in the shade. Basically you stick to the same shade as your old TE. But that just makes me more confused.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 24, 2015)

I NEEEEED Peace Green nail polish! So pretty!


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried the new touche eclat foundation? I confirmed with Nordstrom CS that the new version is up on their website, and I'm very tempted to pull the trigger and take my chances with the shade. I loved the finish and idea of the original, but it just didn't last on me; it sounds like this new version has potentially solved my only issue. But then the Chanel foundation should be coming out soon too...what to do what to do. Such problems.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

I resolved staying power by using it together with touch eclat primer. HUGE difference. 12+ hours later and it still looks perfect. without it not so much it would just slide of... never happened to me with any other foundation. I am talking about the first formula of touch eclat not the new one. i think @ash has the new foundation look couple of posts up


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you Monsy! I went ahead and ordered. I may need to try that primer out too. Have you tried any other primers with it? If so, Did they work well too or does the YSL primer seem to work best?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

I have tried multiple primers (mac, too faced, lancome...) none of them really worked. It would just slide of in patches on my chin, forehead... I have normal/dry skin and never had issue with any foundation coming off like that. But I got mini primer from sephora code and I do not like primer by itself it is just thick silicony mess but together with the foundation it really works magic


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 26, 2015)

So excited!

Swung by my local Neiman's and parted with some Christmas money. I bought the eyeshadow palette, the face powder, and both nail polishes. They were almost out of the polishes already.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 27, 2015)

I ordered the eyeshadow palette and the face powder from the Spring collection from BG. Can't wait to see these gorge compacts in person!


----------



## katred (Dec 27, 2015)

I was shocked to find this collection out at my counter already a few days ago. The shadows in the palette are smooth and well pigmented, although I suspect there would be fallout issues with the silver shade. 

The he powder is lovely to look at, but it seems very similar to Guerlain pressed meteorites, and a bit dustier at that. Jury is out on that one for now.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 27, 2015)

katred said:


> I was shocked to find this collection out at my counter already a few days ago. The shadows in the palette are smooth and well pigmented, although I suspect there would be fallout issues with the silver shade.
> 
> The he powder is lovely to look at, but it seems very similar to Guerlain pressed meteorites, and a bit dustier at that. Jury is out on that one for now.



At more than $100 less than the new LE pressed Meteorites, I'm willing to take a chance.

Normally I can't wait to tear into my new goodies, but I'm jamming on MAC Ellie Goulding right now. So I may be able to keep things for actual spring.

The pink NP was originally a skip for me, but I adore a non-gold shimmer.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, none of my posts from the other day are here or in the other threads 

I bought the face powder yesterday....so then AFTER my order, today NM sends me a 10% off code


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, none of my posts from the other day are here or in the other threads
> 
> I bought the face powder yesterday....so then AFTER my order, today NM sends me a 10% off code



Oh, gosh


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just did a mani with Love Pink. Don't sleep on it!

It's exactly what I hoped Deborah Lippmann Dream a Little Dream of Me would be, just with more pronounced green shimmer and not sheer. It's opaque and covers nicely in 1 coat (I went with 2 for consistency).


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Dec 28, 2015)

Good to know, thanks!  Hope I can find it in store!



starletta8 said:


> It's exactly what I hoped Deborah Lippmann Dream a Little Dream of Me would be, just with more pronounced green shimmer and not sheer. It's opaque and covers nicely in 1 coat (I went with 2 for consistency).


----------



## LLVV (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone know when the new rouge volupte shines will be out?  I think there are 12 new colors.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 28, 2015)

LLVV said:


> Does anyone know when the new rouge volupte shines will be out?  I think there are 12 new colors.




http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-rouge-volupte-shine-oil-in-stick-2016.html


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/11/ysl-rouge-volupte-shine-oil-in-stick-2016.html



Oh, my


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 31, 2015)

I just ordered the new Touch Éclat foundation and I'm really hoping I'm the same shade as the original. It was my only true match and I'm going to be heartbroken if I no longer have a perfect shade. From the reviews it seems the BD shades are darker than before but I'm a B shade, so fingers crossed it's the same.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 31, 2015)

I got my YSL face powder today. The packaging is so pretty. The powder is very subtle with some fine sparkle to it. I LOVE the Guerlain $$$ powder much more, but this one is fine. The $$$ powder give a super flawless finish, while the YSL one softens but more like a finishing powder.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got my YSL face powder today. The packaging is so pretty. The powder is very subtle with some fine sparkle to it. I LOVE the Guerlain $$$ powder much more, but this one is fine. The $$$ powder give a super flawless finish, while the YSL one softens but more like a finishing powder.


Got the powder today too! Havent tried it on yet


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got the powder today too! Havent tried it on yet



WOOT!!! Its pretty. I really love the packaging


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> WOOT!!! Its pretty. I really love the packaging


Yes! The packaging is beautiful (insert creepy wow  )


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! The packaging is beautiful (insert creepy wow  )



Ahaha...it IS creepy...does it have only one tooth?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2015)

I think I'm gonna skip, I absoluety love the packaging of the powder, but I realized I don't care much for the powder itself, lol. I'd get it if I saw it on sale somewhere, but not for full price. I'm just gonna get the Givenchy powder.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ahaha...it IS creepy...does it have only one tooth?



For maximum creepiness lol


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think I'm gonna skip, I absoluety love the packaging of the powder, but I realized I don't care much for the powder itself, lol. I'd get it if I saw it on sale somewhere, but not for full price. I'm just gonna get the Givenchy powder.



Which Givenchy powder Nay?



awickedshape said:


> For maximum creepiness lol


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Which Givenchy powder Nay?



The one from the spring collection.  Are you getting it too? Is that collection already out in the US as well?
Also, Happy New Year! (already 2016 here )


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The one from the spring collection.  Are you getting it too? Is that collection already out in the US as well?
> Also, Happy New Year! (already 2016 here )



Oh yes...Happy New Year hun!!! I'm not sure yet. I will have to investigate that one as it got by me


----------



## Monsy (Dec 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The one from the spring collection.  Are you getting it too? Is that collection already out in the US as well?
> Also, Happy New Year! (already 2016 here )



i don't think givenchy is out yet.they release usually much later than most of the brands


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The one from the spring collection.  Are you getting it too? *Is that collection already out in the US as well?*
> Also, Happy New Year! (already 2016 here )


No Nay Not yet!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i don't think givenchy is out yet.they release usually much later than most of the brands


Yes i saw some Asia launch pics on IG but nothing about a US date!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh yes...Happy New Year hun!!! I'm not sure yet. I will have to investigate that one as it got by me



The light pink-ish one with the pretty pattern from the Givenchy thread! 



Monsy said:


> i don't think givenchy is out yet.they release usually much later than most of the brands



They all launch about the same time here. I read end of January for Germany, but who knows, info is never really reliable here. It'll probably pop up on the french Sephora site first, like the Confetti powder did last year. But I'll only order there if they have a 25% code, cuz the shipping is crazy.



Vineetha said:


> No Nay Not yet!!



I'm impatiently waiting for more swatches!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 1, 2016)

So I went to Nordstrom and they have the new Touche Éclat foundation in stock and I'm the same shade in both the new and old formula YAY! I also checked out the primer and it makes the new foundation so flawless and I'm not a primer person but I bought it! They are made to work together.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 1, 2016)

wonderful to hear


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Encre de Peau liquid/gel blushes?  Not sure if they are limited edition, but they are intriguing.[h=2][/h]


----------



## ashievic (Jan 4, 2016)

The re-formulated foundation offers BR10, which had been discontinued in the States. I ordered it, along with the green mascara. Used the new nail polish over the Chanel new release. Lovely violet shade appeared.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 5, 2016)

Did the 70 Peace Green nail lacquer sell out everywhere already?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did the 70 Peace Green nail lacquer sell out everywhere already?



I'm worried about the same thing but I think the spring collection has only been released on YSL's website, NM, and Saks. Sold out quickly on the first two (snatched out of cart at NM) and I don't think it ever showed up at Saks with the rest of the collection. Hopefully we can get our hands on it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 5, 2016)

ashievic said:


> The re-formulated foundation offers BR10, which had been discontinued in the States. I ordered it, along with the green mascara. Used the new nail polish over the Chanel new release. Lovely violet shade appeared.




I like your new avi


----------



## ashievic (Jan 5, 2016)

I got both polishes the day they arrived at NM. No clue if they are sold out. Thanks for liking my new pic....seems like we won't be getting the pink mascara. Heck, I still have the Dior pink, so I should be able to muddle through. The Hippie green mascara should be here tomorrow. Along with the new foundation. NM has the new Dior collection. At least at the local store. Not sure about the website. No sightings of the BH Chanel quad, but I have my order placed with my go to SA. So I should be getting it, someday. The same for the TF quads, got that covered too. Gotta love a good SA. They do the chasing for you!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jan 7, 2016)

Got the new foundation, and love it!!!! The Hippie Green mascara is a blast. Especially if applied after a good coat of black mascara. I only need one pump for my face, not so sure about the using "two" in the instructions. I used the Artis brush and it was perfection.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2016)

OK, how did I miss that there are Touche Eclat in correcting shades? Did they just come out? I'm interested in the peach and lavender. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2016)

Nay they are new. I thinks someone posted (maybe me?) couple of pages back from reallyree blog about them


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 7, 2016)

ashievic said:


> *Got the new foundation, and love it*!!!! The Hippie Green mascara is a blast. Especially if applied after a good coat of black mascara. I only need one pump for my face, not so sure about the using "two" in the instructions. I used the Artis brush and it was perfection.



You sold me on it! I'm getting this soon as well. I have the Artis brush #8, and will try it with this. I also may pick up the brush #10.


----------



## ashievic (Jan 8, 2016)

Remember I have the yucky scar from a long ago car accident. My pores in the scar really show. This makeup foundation truly covers the redness of the scar as well as covering up the pore issues. I also found one tiny drop of whatever foundation that is a tad bit darker makes the BR10 workable if I got some sun. As for the new éclat stuff, I have found the Armani eraser stuff works the best. At least for me and the redness of the scar. Which zigs zags down the center of my nose, and then into smile line on the right side. It also handles the under eye circles, darkness in the inner corner of the eye, as well as a great primer for the eye lids. Since when you are so fair, it is common for the eye lids to have a tinge of blue in them from the blood vessels.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2016)

I am working hard on using up my "old" version of touch eclat foundation so I can justify trying the new one


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm disappointed.  The colors don't work for me.  I need a 65 in the B or BD range. I could've sworn they had one in the old range.  I must've been confusing it for other, Fusion Ink.  





ashievic said:


> Got the new foundation, and love it!!!! The Hippie Green mascara is a blast. Especially if applied after a good coat of black mascara. I only need one pump for my face, not so sure about the using "two" in the instructions. I used the Artis brush and it was perfection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

I wish they had a deep peach one. 





Naynadine said:


> OK, how did I miss that there are Touche Eclat in correcting shades? Did they just come out? I'm interested in the peach and lavender. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2016)

I just discovered YSL's YouTube channel and I LOVE how short and simple their tutorials are!  I don't have the patience for some of the long winded tutorials (and drama) of YouTube'rs anymore lol.

Anyway now I want a Touché Eclat pen so I need to get to a store that has testers lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 8, 2016)

Hummm the Armani eraser sounds pretty good, i'm not fair but I have that blueness on my eyelids so that pretty awesome that it can correct that. I'm almost done with my Éclat Pen and will certainly look into Armani.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2016)

ashievic said:


> , I have found the Armani eraser stuff works the best. At least for me and the redness of the scar. Which zigs zags down the center of my nose, and then into smile line on the right side. It also handles the under eye circles, darkness in the inner corner of the eye, as well as a great primer for the eye lids. Since when you are so fair, it is common for the eye lids to have a tinge of blue in them from the blood vessels.



I just bought the Armani eraser this year & the other concealer pencil that has the pink tip with the concealer teint & I REALLY  love both. I wore the eraser one today


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2016)

Myth said:


> I just discovered YSL's YouTube channel and I LOVE how short and simple their tutorials are!  I don't have the patience for some of the long winded tutorials (and drama) of YouTube'rs anymore lol.
> 
> Anyway now I want a Touché Eclat pen so I need to get to a store that has testers lol



YES! Get a Touche Eclat pen! I just bought one several months ago for the first time & can't be without it. Sephora & Nordies had been offering free sample cards with multiple shades on it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> YES! Get a Touche Eclat pen! I just bought one several months ago for the first time & can't be without it. Sephora & Nordies had been offering free _sample cards_ with multiple shades on it.




I got one of those to try


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Rose Saint Germain 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAR3Fa2lIkp/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BARyUylxpc1/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I got one of those to try



Did you! Are you waiting to try it lol! I have the one by MAC too that I really really love a lot.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 8, 2016)

I have the Armani Maestro Eraser, so I'll try the combo - primer, new foundation, and Maestro concealer. Luckily, I just earned another Nordies Note!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Did you! Are you waiting to try it lol! I have the one by MAC too that I really really love a lot.



Waiting a bit lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Spring palette https://www.instagram.com/p/BAP5DdLnw6s/


----------



## boschicka (Jan 9, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm worried about the same thing but I think the spring collection has only been released on YSL's website, NM, and Saks. Sold out quickly on the first two (*snatched out of cart at NM*) and I don't think it ever showed up at Saks with the rest of the collection. Hopefully we can get our hands on it.



Booooo!  That stinks.  If I see it anywhere, I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a sample of the new TE foundation & it is such a beautiful flawless looking foundation. It has pretty nice coverage too.

Nordies is having a GWP event the 22 & the YSL bag is BEAUTIFUL!!! Its like a larger  black clutch with lines on the front with the YSL logo in the corner of the bag. I loved it. It comes with the FYL eye serum & a bunch of other goodies & then you also get a cute divider rollup bag filled with samples from Nordies. I preordered a set of the new Forever Light Creator, FY eye & face serum trio. Its sooo expensive but all three get great reviews & the trio set was a deal.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 10, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did the 70 Peace Green nail lacquer sell out everywhere already?





hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm worried about the same thing but I think the spring collection has only been released on YSL's website, NM, and Saks. Sold out quickly on the first two (snatched out of cart at NM) and I don't think it ever showed up at Saks with the rest of the collection. Hopefully we can get our hands on it.


i called my local Neimans and they were able to track down both polishes and send them to me. But they said there were very few left, nationwide.


----------



## ashievic (Jan 11, 2016)

The eraser product I place a small amount on the back of my hand, apply with the Chanel concealer brush to the inner corners of my eyes, around my nostril area, then blend with the Artis brush. After I have done my face, I also apply the Dior lip plumber while I do my blush, and eyes. Then bot it off. Apply the lip product I am going to wear. It helps reduce the vertical lines in my lips. I se shade 2 in the eraser


----------



## ashievic (Jan 13, 2016)

You can get the pink mascara from Selfridges and they will ship to the US. I ordered it, and it should be here by Sat. Wonder how close it will be to the Dior-It pink mascara. Never can have too much pink!!!!!


----------



## Myth (Jan 14, 2016)

Ernie said:


> i called my local Neimans and they were able to track down both polishes and send them to me. But they said there were very few left, nationwide.



I'm glad you were able to get Peace Green Ernie!  I have a feeling the closest I will get to it is IG lol!  I love the iridescence of it.  Seems like a Moscow exclusive going by IG lol


----------



## Ernie (Jan 15, 2016)

Myth said:


> I'm glad you were able to get Peace Green Ernie!  I have a feeling the closest I will get to it is IG lol!  I love the iridescence of it.  Seems like a Moscow exclusive going by IG lol


Crazy, right? You might try calling a Saks store, they told me it would be out on the 15th.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Myth said:


> I'm glad you were able to get Peace Green Ernie!  I have a feeling the closest I will get to it is IG lol!  I love the iridescence of it.  Seems like a Moscow exclusive going by IG lol



NM stores had it _right_ after Christmas- I got mine on 26 December and got the next-to-last one.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 17, 2016)

Finally got sick of waiting for Peace Green to show up online and called the closest Saks. They were just putting the collection out today and only had 3 of each np so I went to pick it up. Both np were very pretty but I rarely wear pinks so just peace green for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh funny you guys are mentioning Saks.  I just picked up the nail polishes and the palette there on Saturday.  I really wanted to see if Bloomies had it but I wasn't up for the walk.  I figured it was so hard to find I should not chance it.  I completely forgot about the colored mascaras.  I didn't notice them in the display.  I may have to call and see if they have them.  The SA did feel like the Powder would be good for me and tried it on me.  I just didn't think I could get a good look at it and I just picked up the Dior highlighter an hour before and figured I could wait.  Well that didn't stop me from getting the Tom Ford highlighter the next day.  So beauty crazy.


----------



## Myth (Jan 18, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> NM stores had it _right_ after Christmas- I got mine on 26 December and got the next-to-last one.



Nice!  It looks gorgeous on IG, iridescent


----------



## wintotty (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if Nordstrom is getting Spring Collection soon?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh funny you guys are mentioning Saks.  I just picked up the nail polishes and the palette there on Saturday.  I really wanted to see if Bloomies had it but I wasn't up for the walk.  I figured it was so hard to find I should not chance it.  I completely forgot about the colored mascaras.  I didn't notice them in the display.  I may have to call and see if they have them.  The SA did feel like the Powder would be good for me and tried it on me.  I just didn't think I could get a good look at it and I just picked up the Dior highlighter an hour before and figured I could wait.  Well that didn't stop me from getting the Tom Ford highlighter the next day.  So beauty crazy.


I was just in Bloomingdales tonight and they still don't have the YSL spring collection in. 
Which TF highlighter did you get?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2016)

Myth said:


> I'm glad you were able to get Peace Green Ernie!  I have a feeling the closest I will get to it is IG lol!  I love the iridescence of it.  Seems like a Moscow exclusive going by IG lol


I think I got lucky!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2016)

Ernie said:


> I was just in Bloomingdales tonight and they still don't have the YSL spring collection in.
> Which TF highlighter did you get?



The Runway Shade & Illuminate duo.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 19, 2016)

I wonder if sephora.com will get any Peace Green. I keep checking, but so far they haven't had it. 

In other news, has anyone tried the Touche Eclat correctors?


----------



## wintotty (Jan 19, 2016)

Both polish, powder, and ES are on Nordstrom online now! Grabbed both polish now!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 19, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The Runway Shade & Illuminate duo.



Enjoy it!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 19, 2016)

wintotty said:


> Both polish, powder, and ES are on Nordstrom online now! Grabbed both polish now!



Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 19, 2016)

wintotty said:


> Both polish, powder, and ES are on Nordstrom online now! Grabbed both polish now!



Thank you, I am so happy I snagged Peace Green!! 

If anyone gets the face powder, LMK how it is. It looks pretty, but IDK what it will do for me exactly.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone else here got the new YSL Touche Eclat foundation?

I was repeatedly told by Nordies chat AND YSL customer service that there is no shade change, so if you are a B40 in the old formula, you are supposedly a B40 in the new one.

NOT CORRECT. Not for B40 anyway. 

I received the new B40 today and boy is it DARK. Like 1.5 shades darker.


----------



## wintotty (Jan 21, 2016)

I just tried on the new polishes (love pink & peach green), they are SO GORGEOUS!!!!
They don't look that much in a bottle, but they are outtanding on the nails!!!! I'm considering BU for both...


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> In other news, has anyone tried the Touche Eclat correctors?



I picked up the lavender and LOVE it. It isn't starkly lavender and really does beautifully brighten. I've been using it under my eyes before concealer and on my forehead, nose, and chin some days.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 21, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I picked up the lavender and LOVE it. It isn't starkly lavender and really does beautifully brighten. I've been using it under my eyes before concealer and on my forehead, nose, and chin some days.



Nice, thanks! The lavender is the one I was considering.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 22, 2016)

wintotty said:


> I just tried on the new polishes (love pink & peach green), they are SO GORGEOUS!!!!
> They don't look that much in a bottle, but they are outtanding on the nails!!!! I'm considering BU for both...



Agreed!  I tried both on my toes.  The green is very unique.  The pink is very pretty too.  It looks like something I had before but I'm not sure which brand.  Both should be permanent.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh did we ever find out if the Year of the Monkey palette contains new shades?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 23, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh did we ever find out if the Year of the Monkey palette contains new shades?


 No it is #7 from regular line with special packaging


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> No it is #7 from regular line with special packaging



Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

I want to try the new YSL Forever Light Creator CC Primer but I don't know which to choose. There should have been some kind of help with a description I'm thinking I'll try the pink or lavender. I'll just call my Nordies YSL counter & ask about them.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> No it is #7 from regular line with special packaging



Sissy Vee...where you be????


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Sissy Vee...where you be????


  soooo missed you!sooo many threads to catch up on  what did I miss???


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 24, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> In other news, has anyone tried the Touche Eclat correctors?



No, but I'm very interested in the green one once I get snow out of my brain.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> soooo missed you!sooo many threads to catch up on  *what did I miss*???



JUST ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> JUST ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2016)

Have we posted or seen anything about these in the new Boho Stones collection? There are also 2 new pretty glossy stains.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Have we posted or seen anything about these in the new Boho Stones collection? There are also 2 new pretty glossy stains.


Are those glosses? Pretty colors.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2016)

YSL, Peace Green =


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> No it is #7 from regular line with special packaging


Thanks, I was wondering about that.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Are those glosses? Pretty colors.



Believe it or not...those are BLUSHES! I'm not sure how I feel about them.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2016)

OMGosh, so I ordered this special edition 3  bottle pack of the YSL youth liberator skin, light creator & eye serum from my Nordies store for their special event & I couldn't believe all the free stuff they sent me. I got that beautiful fairly large black YSL bag filled with $$ YSL samples, the Nordies travel hanging bag which is really nice & it was filled with samples of all kinds. And then, my favorite surprise...a beautiful pale pink & black cashmere feel neck scarf which I totally love! I do really love the new YSL serums.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh, so I ordered this special edition 3  bottle pack of the YSL youth liberator skin, light creator & eye serum from my Nordies store for their special event & I couldn't believe all the free stuff they sent me. I got that beautiful fairly large black YSL bag filled with $$ YSL samples, the Nordies travel hanging bag which is really nice & it was filled with samples of all kinds. And then, my favorite surprise...a beautiful pale pink & black cashmere feel neck scarf which I totally love! I do really love the new YSL serums.



Ohmigosh, that's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Believe it or not...those are BLUSHES! I'm not sure how I feel about them.


Oh no, well good, money saved!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh, so I ordered this special edition 3  bottle pack of the YSL youth liberator skin, light creator & eye serum from my Nordies store for their special event & I couldn't believe all the free stuff they sent me. I got that beautiful fairly large black YSL bag filled with $$ YSL samples, the Nordies travel hanging bag which is really nice & it was filled with samples of all kinds. And then, my favorite surprise...a beautiful pale pink & black cashmere feel neck scarf which I totally love! I do really love the new YSL serums.


Excellent! Love when that happens.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 28, 2016)

That's awesome Elegant. A year or so ago I was in Nordies & did a pre-sale on their buy 2 get 1 mascaras at the Lancôme counter & ordered a Tom Ford brush. The Lancôme manager was helping me & she loaded me up with all kinds of stuff. It wasn't even their gwp time. 

I left there with a large nice tote (much nicer than the gwp ones) filled with samples from many brands & a couple of full size products. It was a weekday evening & I guess it had been a slow day. Perhaps my lowly $150 purchase made her day & she really wanted to make sure I returned.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ohmigosh, that's amazing! Congrats!



Crazy right! I felt like a robbed the place 



shadowaddict said:


> That's awesome Elegant. A year or so ago I was in Nordies & did a pre-sale on their buy 2 get 1 mascaras at the Lancôme counter & ordered a Tom Ford brush. The Lancôme manager was helping me & she loaded me up with all kinds of stuff. It wasn't even their gwp time.
> 
> I left there with a large nice tote (much nicer than the gwp ones) filled with samples from many brands & a couple of full size products. It was a weekday evening & I guess it had been a slow day. Perhaps my lowly $150 purchase made her day & she really wanted to make sure I returned.



Oh, that is so nice of her! I bet that made your day & you were pretty happy about it. It's always fun to go through all the samples. Since I order so much online, I don't often get those kind of perks. Thanks for sharing that dear!!! I'm just happy to see you here too!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Excellent! Love when that happens.



YES! For as much as you buy, I would think they would roll out the red carpet & say, here take all these goodies


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh, so I ordered this special edition 3  bottle pack of the YSL youth liberator skin, light creator & eye serum from my Nordies store for their special event & I couldn't believe all the free stuff they sent me. I got that beautiful fairly large black YSL bag filled with $$ YSL samples, the Nordies travel hanging bag which is really nice & it was filled with samples of all kinds. And then, my favorite surprise...a beautiful pale pink & black cashmere feel neck scarf which I totally love! I do really love the new YSL serums.


yay!! That is so nice of them! Def an incentive to shop more with the store!! 
As much as love shopping online for ebates, the comfort etc, last time I was at the store, the SA was going on about how everyone is worried about their jobs because of the slow in-store shopping these days and how it would help them if a part of the order was made in store etc! She wasn't being pushy or anything ! I try to make some orders in store these days (mostly stuff like skincare and foundations etc that won't sell out). And they always add some gwp or other these days no matter how big or small the order is !


----------



## Shars (Jan 29, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yay!! That is so nice of them! Def an incentive to shop more with the store!!
> As much as love shopping online for ebates, the comfort etc, last time I was at the store, the SA was going on about how everyone is worried about their jobs because of the slow in-store shopping these days and how it would help them if a part of the order was made in store etc! She wasn't being pushy or anything ! I try to make some orders in store these days (mostly stuff like skincare and foundations etc that won't sell out). And they always add some gwp or other these days no matter how big or small the order is !



Ebates is now offering rebates in store with Saks so you can now still get your rebates and support your favourite SAs! I hope they expand to other retailers soon.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ebates is now offering rebates in store with Saks so you can now still get your rebates and support your favourite SAs! I hope they expand to other retailers soon.


I'm hoping they do that as well.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> YES! For as much as you buy, I would think they would roll out the red carpet & say, here take all these goodies


Right sister! You would think. Today was pretty good at Bergdorfs, they had a bag filled with goodies plus lots of samples at Chanel.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yay!! That is so nice of them! Def an incentive to shop more with the store!!
> As much as love shopping online for ebates, the comfort etc, last time I was at the store, the SA was going on about how everyone is worried about their jobs because of the slow in-store shopping these days and how it would help them if a part of the order was made in store etc! She wasn't being pushy or anything ! I try to make some orders in store these days (mostly stuff like skincare and foundations etc that won't sell out). And they always add some gwp or other these days no matter how big or small the order is !



Ahh, I feel bad for them. I had the Guerlain lady at Nordies say that to me...but in a very pushy guilting sort of way ;( I agree, buying skincare & foundations are good to buy in store. And of course, there is the instant gratification in-store buying


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ebates is now offering rebates in store with Saks so you can now still get your rebates and support your favourite SAs! I hope they expand to other retailers soon.



Seriously!!! That's awesome! Thanks for posting that.



Ernie said:


> I'm hoping they do that as well.



Where do the rest of your post go ...

You got a nice goodie bag  that's awesome!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh, I feel bad for them. I had the Guerlain lady at Nordies say that to me...but in a very pushy guilting sort of way ;( I agree, buying skincare & foundations are good to buy in store. And of course, there is the instant gratification in-store buying


yup  and I like you know coming out of the mall with a bunch of little bags


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ebates is now offering rebates in store with Saks so you can now still get your rebates and support your favourite SAs! I hope they expand to other retailers soon.


Yes thank you  I am aware of it but saks is the only store I don't have closeby  Hopefully they will extend it to a few more stores!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Seriously!!! That's awesome! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! 



Vineetha said:


> Yes thank you  I am aware of it but saks is the only store I don't have closeby  Hopefully they will extend it to a few more stores!!



Awww man! It's always the one that you don't have close by isn't it. I really do hope they expand as well.


----------



## ashievic (Jan 30, 2016)

Got the pink mascara from London. If you already own the Dior pink from Summer 2014, you can pass. The new gray mascara coming in Summer 2016 is what I just purchased in London. It is called Platine, here is it called something else. Has the same number on the bottom.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2016)

[h=1]ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE OIL-IN-STICK[/h]



from ig @benzlovesshopping

I like 44,47, 41,43. Would love to try the formula to see if they are really hydrating


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> *ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE OIL-IN-STICK*
> 
> 
> View attachment 52007
> ...



Interesting! I wouldn't have expected them to look so pigmented!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2016)

I know! i am surprised too


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 5, 2016)

45 and 48 for me, TYVM.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 6, 2016)

Monsy said:


> *ROUGE VOLUPTÉ SHINE OIL-IN-STICK*
> 
> 
> View attachment 52007
> ...



Thanks for sharing! 49, 51 and 52 interest me most so far!


----------



## ReviewZals (Feb 7, 2016)

*(ReviewZals) YSL Volume Effect Faux Cils Mascara Is Definitely Worth it!*

I have tried this Yves Saint Laurent Volume Effet Faux Cils Mascara and I say it is definitely worth the price that I paid for it! Now only that, but the application process is so simple and smooth. It's long-lasting and I am in it to buy some more YSL mascaras like these. Has anyone else used this same product or similar ones like it? I could sure try another one.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 7, 2016)

they recently reformulated it and RUINED IT. dry texture awful brush. why oh why ysl?


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 52073

	

		
			
		

		
	
Summer YSL ! Interested in polishes(again) and maybe the eyeshadow palette With rose quartz and serenity color touches !


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 52073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The centre shade looks nice. 
Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronzer looks nice.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> Summer YSL ! Interested in polishes(again) and maybe the eyeshadow palette With rose quartz and serenity color touches !



Same for me. Bronzer is pretty but I'm busting at the seams with bronzer.


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 52073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the colour selection for the palette and the two glosses. ySL is probably my favourite gloss formula in spite of the stank.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the bronzer too and its at a good time because I want a new bronzer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 9, 2016)

katred said:


> I like the colour selection for the palette and the two glosses. ySL is probably my favourite gloss formula in spite of the stank.



I like the palette too. I haven't try any YSL glosses before! Was worried the mango fruity scent might be too much. I must try this.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 52073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I'm interested in.  The packaging, as usual, is pretty.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2016)

The new rouge volupte shine oil to stick lipsticks are up on Nordstrom ! It says Nordstrom exclusive. Any idea if it really is?? These aren't LE either are they??


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2016)

they are up on ysl website too


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2016)

Btw i ordered lip oil trio


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2016)

Savage Pink np for me!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Btw i ordered lip oil trio


?????? Yayy!!
I picked up 49 rose Saint Germain from the volupte shine !! Hoping it isn't going to be too sheer!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Savage Pink np for me!


Oh I really like the e/s and the NP!!?????? Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## katred (Feb 12, 2016)

Miss QQ said:


> I like the palette too. I haven't try any YSL glosses before! Was worried the mango fruity scent might be too much. I must try this.



I will not lie: the scent is vile. But the formula is so good that I put up with it.


----------



## LLVV (Feb 12, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> ������ Yayy!!
> I picked up 49 rose Saint Germain from the volupte shine !! Hoping it isn't going to be too sheer!!



I have a few of the new colors and love them.  They aren't sheer at all.  The formula is pretty on par with the older volupte shine lipsticks.  I actually ordered Saint Germain a few hours ago because I'm very happy with the colors that I've already purchased.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2016)

Too bad because that compact is gorgeous 

http://blogger.makeup-box.com/2016/02/ysl-le-cushion-encre-de-peau-fusion-ink.html?m=1


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 21, 2016)

Nail polish in Savage Pink for me!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2016)

I really love the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 22, 2016)

maeonsaturday said:


> Anyone else here got the new YSL Touche Eclat foundation?
> 
> I was repeatedly told by Nordies chat AND YSL customer service that there is no shade change, so if you are a B40 in the old formula, you are supposedly a B40 in the new one.
> 
> ...



I tried B10 today and had the same experiene. It's far darker and more red than the old one. :-(


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 25, 2016)

Is anyone else actually using the face powder from Spring?

I've been using it just so I didn't have yet another powder sitting around to look at... I'm not sure if I really see much of an effect. Just me?


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 27, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Is anyone else actually using the face powder from Spring?
> 
> I've been using it just so I didn't have yet another powder sitting around to look at... I'm not sure if I really see much of an effect. Just me?



I use it for highlighting. And for blurring my blusher if I have been too hard handed when I applied it.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2016)

View attachment 52579


*Okay ladies. I originally went to swatch bite lippies but my fav. mua was not working  so no go. They will be out next week. 

I also wanted to swatch a few high end brands.  As much as I thought I would love & go for the Dior products, I did not. Ugh. The Lip Addict tubes were muddled & obviously old. Just yuck! 

To my surprise the YSL really appealed. Colors, packaging & finishes. 

 Rouge Volupte #29 Opera Rose (top swatch) ~ Creamy & pretty. Made me think of bite Sorbet featured on beauty look book. I really want to find that bubblegum pink that would suit me. Thoughts on this formula?

Rouge Pur Couture Fuchsia Heroine & Le Fuchsia (top & bottom ~ I am not sure of the numbers as they were listed differently in store than online. Again the in store display seemed kinkywampusn & out of order) ~ I was drawn to these 2 colors & the finish. Thoughts on Rouge Pur Culture?


*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2016)

YSL has great lipsticks


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> YSL has great lipsticks





*

^^^^^So I went ahead and purchased to lippies. Rouge Volupte - Silky in #9 Caress Pink &  Rouge Pur Couture in #19 Fuchsia. The Volupte while I love the color, the creaminess and the feel of the product, it has an odd scent and the taste (like off olive oil)...ick. So I have to return that one.  The Pur Couture, I love  the color and the smell & taste are pleasant. Again like the Dior compact, I love how solid, heavy and pretty the YSL packaging is. The lipstick just feels special. *


----------



## Monsy (Feb 29, 2016)

yes a lot of women do not like ysl scent or taste of mango i think ?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes a lot of women do not like ysl scent or taste of mango i think ?



yeah a watermelony scent esp the YSL rouge volupte ones! Thats one fragrance i have difficulty with ! i dont mind fragrance/scented a lot but volupte


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 1, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yeah a watermelony scent esp the YSL rouge volupte ones! Thats one fragrance i have difficulty with ! i dont mind fragrance/scented a lot but volupte


*
I was hoping it wouldn't bother me, but...on the fun side I get to go back & pick something else *


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2016)

The black and gold compact (the Ink in Cushion compact) and the pink and gold compact (blur perfector) are so lovely. I wish those products were of use to me lol


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2016)

I need to stop buying YSL eyeshadow palettes for the packaging alone. I hardly use them compared to my other eyeshadows. Lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I need to stop buying YSL eyeshadow palettes for the packaging alone. I hardly use them compared to my other eyeshadows. Lol.



Lol

....


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

how are their blushes? never tried them


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 3, 2016)

The new blushes are nice.


----------



## Haviggi (Mar 7, 2016)

Summer polishes in action


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2016)

View attachment 52842


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2016)

Ugh, gorgeous 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC0JHAOA0k5/


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2016)

it's asia only


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it's asia only



I read that and I also read that it's a trial there first. But it's not suitable for me anyway. 
Gorgeous compact,  though


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree packaging is beautiful


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I agree packaging is beautiful


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2016)

The Le Cushion Encre de Peau seems to be getting good reviews and I'm thinking of getting it despite the high price. Has anyone tried it? Packaging is beautiful but I want the product to be good too.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 17, 2016)

Cushion is asia only


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2016)

I would love to see some swatches of the es palette. I really really want it...but I'm hanging in there for some swatches.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I would love to see some swatches of the es palette. I really really want it...but I'm hanging in there for some swatches.


mine shipped and should be here Wednesday or tuesday! I wil swatch it once I get it  I will also see of the counter has it this weekend


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> mine shipped and should be here Wednesday or tuesday! I wil swatch it once I get it  I will also see of the counter has it this weekend



 Thank you Vee!!!! I am curious about the pigmentation.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 18, 2016)

Will the cushion be launched elsewhere later on?

Here's a review that I watched and she loved it.

https://youtu.be/q_9AjzfD5sc


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> mine shipped and should be here Wednesday or tuesday! I wil swatch it once I get it  I will also see of the counter has it this weekend



my bronzer should be here on monday


----------



## Nuke (Mar 20, 2016)

I've recently gotten interested in YSL palettes - they look gorgeous, but how do they compare to Tom Ford's quads in terms of pigmentation, blendability, and wear-time?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I would love to see some swatches of the es palette. I really really want it...but I'm hanging in there for some swatches.



I'm trying to hold out too.  Nordies has triple points starting Wednesday and I just may cave.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2016)

Nuke said:


> I've recently gotten interested in YSL palettes - they look gorgeous, but how do they compare to Tom Ford's quads in terms of pigmentation, blendability, and wear-time?



I think they can be hit or miss as far as pigmentation. TF's are quite pigmented & blendable.



Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm trying to hold out too.  Nordies has triple points starting Wednesday and I just may cave.



Ahh shoot! I forgot about the triple points...I ordered a pair of shoes last night!  Still no swatches of the es palette?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2016)

View attachment 52983


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 20, 2016)

Nuke said:


> I've recently gotten interested in YSL palettes - they look gorgeous, but how do they compare to Tom Ford's quads in terms of pigmentation, blendability, and wear-time?



A mixed bag.
I like No.9 and No. 10 a lot. 
I have a couple LE ones that are of mixed quality.
For TF I only have two cream/powder duos,  Raw Jade, Pink Glow and Last Dance. LD is the best of the bunch, to me, though that RJ duochrome is lovely.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> mine shipped and should be here Wednesday or tuesday! I wil swatch it once I get it  I will also see of the counter has it this weekend



Vee!!!! Anything yet? Did you get to see the es palette in person then?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 22, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Vee!!!! Anything yet? Did you get to see the es palette in person then?


It is supposed to come today  I will post swatches as soon as I get it


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> It is supposed to come today  I will post swatches as soon as I get it



Ok! I'll be waiting


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2016)

my bronzer arrived yesterday 
i got the lightest shade


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2016)

Monsy said:


> my bronzer arrived yesterday
> i got the lightest shade
> 
> View attachment 53025



That is so so pretty. I want to know what you think of it on


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2016)

it is must have for light skin!!!


----------



## greenteababe (Mar 22, 2016)

Miss QQ said:


> Will the cushion be launched elsewhere later on?
> 
> Here's a review that I watched and she loved it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/q_9AjzfD5sc



i wish i could afford this, so pretty


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2016)

Vee my Sweet Sis...get the lead out...I'm still here waiting


----------



## Haviggi (Mar 22, 2016)

Monsy said:


> my bronzer arrived yesterday
> i got the lightest shade
> 
> View attachment 53025


oh la laaaa !!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Vee my Sweet Sis...get the lead out...I'm still here waiting


 I got it!! Ups dropped off the package around 7 in the evening! Swatches coming up !


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> I got it!! Ups dropped off the package around 7 in the evening! Swatches coming up !



Ahahaha! I was going to just come over to your house Ok, I'll still be here waiting LOL!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2016)

Monsy said:


> my bronzer arrived yesterday
> i got the lightest shade
> 
> View attachment 53025



*Pretty pretty! Sunstone? Fire Opal looks pretty too! *


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahahaha! I was going to just come over to your house Ok, I'll still be here waiting LOL!


The lighting isnt good at all. Very cloudy today. But here we go! 
The shadows itself have really nice texture, good color payoff in a single pass!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> The lighting isnt good at all. Very cloudy today. But here we go!
> The shadows itself have really nice texture, good color payoff in a single pass!
> View attachment 53028
> 
> View attachment 53029



Thank you SO much my dear! Very pretty! I thought that the brown shade would be darker. The middle blue is beautiful.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> my bronzer arrived yesterday
> i got the lightest shade
> 
> View attachment 53025



What does the shade look like on your skin? I just tried a sample of Nars Laguna & I don't like it on me - too yellow toned. I do really love Mac's Golden Rinse on my skin as its rosier.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What does the shade look like on your skin? I just tried a sample of Nars Laguna & I don't like it on me - too yellow toned. I do really love Mac's Golden Rinse on my skin as its rosier.




you are right Laguna is really brown/yellow toned

let me swatch this one for you but i can't promise good photos since it's terribly dark and rainy today


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you are right Laguna is really brown/yellow toned
> 
> let me swatch this one for you but i can't promise good photos since it's terribly dark and rainy today


Thanks! You don't have to swatch if you don't have the time  How would you describe the shade? Does it have shimmer?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

No no I will. I suck at describing. 


and it's snowing now


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

there is a tiny bit of a shimmer but you can only see it under artificial light


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> No no I will. I suck at describing.
> 
> 
> and it's snowing now



No you're not...you know what you're talking about my dear  It's not yellowish though? lol. I want natural looking.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

elegant that's the best I could do right now and it's by the window. it's so gloomy today blah


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53058
> 
> 
> View attachment 53059



Aww Monsy...thanks hun! Its very pretty. I appreciate it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

left ysl right laguna


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53060
> 
> 
> left ysl right laguna



 It is very different than Laguna tonally...thank goodness. I think it's very pretty! I'll get it


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2016)

I just ordered it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes different enough to justify the purchase lol


----------



## Haviggi (Mar 25, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53058
> 
> 
> View attachment 53059


Thank you so much for these swatches Monsy! Really helpful to convince me of getting it !!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2016)

I will take all the blame


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2016)

There was only one review on Nordies, but they really loved it as well. Mine shipped!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2016)

Nordies selectively publishes reviews. Recently i posted honest but not so favorable review of the brand new product which i purchased from them and they never published it. the same day i wrote super positive review on another product and they published it right away


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 26, 2016)

I bought Night Escape and Savage Pink polishes from the summer collection.  I asked the SA if they were texture polishes before I bought them and he said no. But they are!  I put a top coat on them and could still feel the texture.  I added the gelous polish and then put top coat on again and it dried smoothly.  Love the colors and would have bought anyway but thought people should be aware before purchasing.  Oh my store didn't have testers out.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 26, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought Night Escape and Savage Pink polishes from the summer collection.  I asked the SA if they were texture polishes before I bought them and he said no. But they are!  I put a top coat on them and could still feel the texture.  I added the gelous polish and then put top coat on again and it dried smoothly.  Love the colors and would have bought anyway but thought people should be aware before purchasing.  Oh my store didn't have testers out.



I was worried about that!  Thanks for this.  I will definitely not be purchasing now.  I don't want to deal with covering up the texture.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2016)

I do not know if someone mentioned but these bronzers are gel to powder


----------



## MissTania (Mar 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53058
> 
> 
> View attachment 53059





Monsy said:


> there is a tiny bit of a shimmer but you can only see it under artificial light
> 
> View attachment 53057





This looks absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for all the swatches, pics and info. I will be checking this out when it's released here, I don't have many bronzers and this looks like a nice light one!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2016)

yes it is light and sheer. if you are not big on bronzers i think it's perfect


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes it is light and sheer. if you are not big on bronzers i think it's perfect



I'm not big on bronzers so  I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 29, 2016)

The bronzer is very nice especially for lighter skin tones. It didn't work for me because the darker shade was red/too warm and the second shade blended with my skin tone. However I did find the perfect bronzer from Gucci.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 1, 2016)

Can someone please compare the size of the foundation brush with the Y to the Chanel one that came out last year? Or to the Dior one, Sigma F80..


----------



## Antigone (Apr 1, 2016)

Does anyone have the YSL Radiance Awakening in BD10? Is it comparable to MAC NC20?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2016)

you mean the foundation?

i wear bd10 but that is closer to nc15 it's definitely lighter than nc20


----------



## maeonsaturday (Apr 3, 2016)

Not sure how many of you have bought the reformulated Touche Eclat foundation. My PRE-reformulated shade was B40. Originally they insisted that we stick to the same shade. But in the new formula, B40 is too dark, so they recommended B20 - but that was too light. When I tried B30 today I finally realized what the problem was.




Above/ left is the YSL TEC original formula in B40.  You can see it looks a bit pink but on me it is more like a  neutral shade. Below/ right is the new formula TEC in B30. You can see  it leans yellow. So therein lies part of the issue. And you can see it  very clearly in the pic. I've deliberately used a heavy swatch for  clearer visual reference, and while here, it looks like the original B40 is too pink, it actually looks more neutral on me, and blends properly and  nicely on me.

So I still wonder what my correct shade in the new formula is. Anyway, I just tested both foundations on my face, half on each side, then swapping again. 

At a quick glance there is no visible difference. However, there are slight ones:

1. The newer one is heavier coverage. You can literally feel it on your face a bit more. Reminds me of a heavier coverage Youth Liberator Foundation rather than a reformulated Touche Eclat. 
2. The older one feels more like skin and looks more natural even at a medium coverage.
3. Glowiness and radiance factor is similar.
4. The newer one, being heavier coverage, conceals better so may help the complexion look more even.
5. Newer one does cling on to dry patches more because of its velvety-matte texture. Matte factor is only slight but visible when it clings. It also sinks into pores quite evidently. 

I prefer the older formula but if your skin needs more help in terms of uneven skin tone, I'd definitely recommend the newer formula.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 3, 2016)

Fortunately for me I am the same shade in the old formula and the new one and I do like the new formula better especially paired with the primer as they are meant to be a combo.

My skin is not really oily more like combo and the old formula would wear off where as the new formula certainly has better staying power even without the primer. The coverage of the new formula is better but you can use your fingers, a sponge, or brush to sheer it out so its up to you and the technique you use on how you want the finish to be. I prefer the new formula because it is an improvement to the issues most of us had with the old formula, no staying power and not enough coverage but I think you get the best look when its paired with the primer. I never used primer especially since I don't really have oily skin but when my YSL SA matched me to the foundation and used the primer I was very impressed and will not use one without the other and she said they are meant to be used together to achieve the best results.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Apr 4, 2016)

Interesting. On me, the older formula had the medium coverage I want, and just the right amount of glow. It also lasted well on me. I'm glad you are liking the new formula though! Just not for me.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree on the old formula it had not so great staying power. It worked much better with the TE primer. I am waiting to run out of it to buy the new one


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I agree on the old formula it had not so great staying power. It worked much better with the TE primer. I am waiting to run out of it to buy the new one



After getting matched in the store I threw my old bottle away, half a bottle too and bought the new one. I just couldn't use the old formula anymore after seeing how great the new formula looked. You're going to love it!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Apr 5, 2016)

Tried the YSL cushion sample today. Not bad! Lasted well, nice texture, nice medium coverage, but the shade was a touch too light for me even though I was given 30. Korean cushions are wonderful but they only have two shades, both too light for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't care for the new reformulated foundation.  I still love the fusion ink. I hope they don't mess with that one.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Apr 5, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't care for the new reformulated foundation.  I still love the fusion ink. I hope they don't mess with that one.



You mean touche eclat?

I like fusion ink too! Super smooth, blurs out imperfections, wish it had a wee bit more coverage though.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 5, 2016)

Fushion Ink & Touche Éclat are completely different formulas, Ink is nice but its not for my skin type but my friend uses it and it looks great on her.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2016)

YSL Savage Pink n/p
View attachment 53384


----------



## Shars (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie said:


> YSL Savage Pink n/p
> View attachment 53384



That is really pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 6, 2016)

Ernie said:


> YSL Savage Pink n/p
> View attachment 53384



Nice!!! I like it.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 6, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The bronzer is very nice especially for lighter skin tones. It didn't work for me because the darker shade was red/too warm and the second shade blended with my skin tone. However I did find the perfect bronzer from Gucci.



I love my Gucci blushes, and I would expect the other powders to be as good. What bronzer shade do you like?



Monsy said:


> yes it is light and sheer. if you are not big on bronzers i think it's perfect



Good to hear! Thanks.



elegant-one said:


> I'm not big on bronzers so  I get mine tomorrow.



Is it Love?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 6, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I love my Gucci blushes, and I would expect the other powders to be as good. What bronzer shade do you like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Gucci bronzer I have is Indian Sand.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> That is really pretty!





JerseyGirl said:


> Nice!!! I like it.


Thanks!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2016)

The Radiant powder is discontinued. When stock runs out, that's it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 7, 2016)

they should come out with nice compact setting powder


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2016)

The Radiance Perfection replaced it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 7, 2016)

which one is that?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I love my Gucci blushes, and I would expect the other powders to be as good. What bronzer shade do you like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me yes. It looks very subtle & natural. I do not like to look like  a bronze goddess thank you lol. Silky soft texture too.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2016)

Ernie said:


> YSL Savage Pink n/p
> View attachment 53384



Very pretty on you! I wanted the blue one, but I wasn't sure that I would like textured np on me. I don't know. The shades are very pretty.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> which one is that?



The white powder, I guess they decided to do away with the shades and just make 1 translucent.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 7, 2016)

oh i understand


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 8, 2016)

There are also new shades in the new Touche Éclat foundation specifically those with very fair skin, also some of the deeper shades have been discontinued and there is only 2 deep shades now. B80 & B90


----------



## MissTania (Apr 10, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The Gucci bronzer I have is Indian Sand.



Thank you, I will check out some reviews to see swatches. Gucci Beauty was supposed to come to Australia last year but last time I checked I was advised it had been delayed and might not launch at all.



elegant-one said:


> For me yes. It looks very subtle & natural. I do not like to look like  a bronze goddess thank you lol. Silky soft texture too.



Yay!  Your stamp of approval is a good sign, amongst the countless lipsticks,highlighters and blushes of my collection, there are only 2 bronzers LOL. I bought Hourglass Dim Light, which is effectively a bronzer on me, so I'll call it at 3 bronzers. 

Have you seen the Estee Lauder Multi-Glow palette? It looks too gorgeous to pass up! I just ordered it over the phone without seeing it in person lol. 

http://swatchandreview.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-summer-2016-collection-review/

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/03/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-2016.html


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2016)

do you want me to swatch it next to dim light ??

how light are you? because there is no way you are lighter than me and I use dim light as setting powder or to blend out cheek color


----------



## MissTania (Apr 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> do you want me to swatch it next to dim light ??
> 
> how light are you? because there is no way you are lighter than me and I use dim light as setting powder or to blend out cheek color



That would be great! My skin tone is a light yellow based shade, but I think because my skin is fairly oily a lot of foundations oxidize on me. I tried a MAC NC15 Cream compact foundation and it looked mustard coloured on me - I had to remove it as I couldn't go out in public. In Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra (Made in France) I use shades 010 or 01. They have released a very light shade 005 which is quite light I bought it but haven't used it enough to say whether it is a good match yet. I just bought the NARS Velvet Matte in Finland and it oxidized a bit and made me look very tanned - I will try it again (can't remember if I used a primer last time) and if it looks too dark it will have to go back.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 13, 2016)

MissTania said:


> That would be great! My skin tone is a light yellow based shade, but I think because my skin is fairly oily a lot of foundations oxidize on me. I tried a MAC NC15 Cream compact foundation and it looked mustard coloured on me - I had to remove it as I couldn't go out in public. In Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra (Made in France) I use shades 010 or 01. They have released a very light shade 005 which is quite light I bought it but haven't used it enough to say whether it is a good match yet. I just bought the NARS Velvet Matte in Finland and it oxidized a bit and made me look very tanned - I will try it again (can't remember if I used a primer last time) and if it looks too dark it will have to go back.



Nars oxidized on me as well. The only foundations that haven't oxidized on me were Giorgio Armani, Guerlain, and YSL.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2016)

MissTania said:


> That would be great! My skin tone is a light yellow based shade, but I think because my skin is fairly oily a lot of foundations oxidize on me. I tried a MAC NC15 Cream compact foundation and it looked mustard coloured on me - I had to remove it as I couldn't go out in public. In Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra (Made in France) I use shades 010 or 01. They have released a very light shade 005 which is quite light I bought it but haven't used it enough to say whether it is a good match yet. I just bought the NARS Velvet Matte in Finland and it oxidized a bit and made me look very tanned - I will try it again (can't remember if I used a primer last time) and if it looks too dark it will have to go back.



i wear nars finland and it's a perfect match for me
although i do not have to deal with oxidizing since i am not oily. but i am pale and yellow toned.

in mac i am nc15, chanel beige 10, dior 011 , ysl bd 10 - i hope that helps


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2016)

anyone tried instant moisture glow?


----------



## Haviggi (Apr 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> anyone tried instant moisture glow?



I got 2 testers last month! I used the first one.Very similar effects with Clarins Flash Balm on my skin, it is tinted but it provides a very light coverage that events out skin tone but nothing spectacular though ! I am staying with my precious flash balm!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 15, 2016)

money saved thank you


----------



## MissTania (Apr 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i wear nars finland and it's a perfect match for me
> although i do not have to deal with oxidizing since i am not oily. but i am pale and yellow toned.
> 
> in mac i am nc15, chanel beige 10, dior 011 , ysl bd 10 - i hope that helps



Thanks, I will keep an eye out. In Dior powder foundations I used to wear 020 and it was a nice match. I will check out 011!

I bought NARS Terre-Neuve in the Velvet Matte originally, then Finland. I need to see if one is wearable, otherwise I am exchanging both of them. Lucky there is a 90 day exchange timeframe here. You are lucky that Finland is a perfect match!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 15, 2016)

Tania here is dim light vs the bronzer 

They are totally different undertone and everything 

Heavy swatches


----------



## MissTania (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Monsy, thank you very much for the swatches! They are really nice on you. I am still waiting for this to launch at YSL here.


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate how perfumey the lipsticks are. I can taste it and it makes me nauseous


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Nars oxidized on me as well. The only foundations that haven't oxidized on me were Giorgio Armani, Guerlain, and YSL.



Sorry I forgot to reply when I was posting last time (in a rush whilst at work!).

Thanks for that information, I have a sample of a Guerlain foundation I have been meaning to try for a while, will give it a go soon. I bought the Hourglass Mineral Veil primer and it has been amazing, I hope it will help with the oxidization issues I have sometimes - if you have oily skin too, you must check out the Hourglass primer - it has made a huge difference. I raved about it in the Hourglass forum!


----------



## Tatiana87 (Apr 26, 2016)

Got my YSL bronzer in Fire Opal today and it's beautiful but it barely shows up on me (NC40). I should have bought Jasper instead but I thought it might have been too dark. However, I adore the way it blends on my skin. It's a beautiful product. Hope my swatch can help anyone. 


View attachment 53747

View attachment 53749


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 28, 2016)

I see the new mascara up on the ysl site.  Has anyone seen it in stores yet?


----------



## MissTania (Apr 29, 2016)

Tatiana87 said:


> Got my YSL bronzer in Fire Opal today and it's beautiful but it barely shows up on me (NC40). I should have bought Jasper instead but I thought it might have been too dark. However, I adore the way it blends on my skin. It's a beautiful product. Hope my swatch can help anyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53747
> ...




It's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 29, 2016)

*YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats Collection Summer 2016

https://perfettome.ru/page/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-the-mats-collection-summer-2016

*214 Wood on Fire 

 215 Lust for Pink 

 216 Red Clash 

 217 Nude Trouble 

 218 Coral Remix


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

MissTania said:


> *YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats Collection Summer 2016
> 
> https://perfettome.ru/page/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-the-mats-collection-summer-2016
> 
> ...



Thanks! I really like the looks of Nude Trouble.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I really like the looks of Nude Trouble.



Elegant! Swatches are already available:

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-mats/



_
The new shades from bottom to top are: Lust For Pink, Wood On Fire, Red Clash, Nude Trouble and Coral Remix.
?
_Btw, I have visited the D&G thread, I am thinking of getting Dolce Rosa and Mamma. Do you love them and do they remind you of any other lippies you have?


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Elegant! Swatches are already available:
> 
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-mats/
> 
> ...



OOOh Nude Trouble is really pretty!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Elegant! Swatches are already available:
> 
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/ysl-rouge-pur-couture-mats/
> 
> ...



Hi sweetie pie!!! 

Ooh, those swatches are so pretty. Thanks for posting them. YES, I love both DR & Mamma, & no, I don't have anything like them. Mamma is really pretty on.


----------



## MissTania (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hi sweetie pie!!!
> 
> Ooh, those swatches are so pretty. Thanks for posting them. YES, I love both DR & Mamma, & no, I don't have anything like them. Mamma is really pretty on.



I'm liking Lust for Pink (even though I have a crazy amount of fuchsias/hot pinks) and Nude Trouble which looks like a soft muted pinky coral. 

I am glad to hear that DR and Mamma are Elegant approved If they're good enough for you, they're good enough for me!  Let's go find some more new lippies to buy!



Rinstar said:


> OOOh Nude Trouble is really pretty!!



It is! I want to see a heavy swatch and a lip swatch, it looks unique to me!


----------



## ashievic (May 6, 2016)

Pre-ordered the sparkle black, purple and green mascara from YSL website. Have the pink mascara that was not sold in the States from spring 2016.


----------



## elkaknits (May 7, 2016)

I personally love the mango scent.  IMO it beats the flat out perfume scent some other brands use


----------



## ashievic (May 9, 2016)

The mascara is hitting NM in June. I have also found their color corrector is fab. I put it on after my primer, before foundation. The green one makes my pink around my nostrils from the scars of the car accident disappear. I have backup, since I have no clue how much stuff is in the pen thing. The Guerlain primer with the tiny pink balls helps with the scars too, better then any other primer I have used.


----------



## AnneAntz (May 9, 2016)

Thank you for your swatch. I just ordered Fire Opal. I am between nc25-nc30. Do you think this shade will work. Im scare it will be too orange and dark for me. Thanks



Tatiana87 said:


> Got my YSL bronzer in Fire Opal today and it's beautiful but it barely shows up on me (NC40). I should have bought Jasper instead but I thought it might have been too dark. However, I adore the way it blends on my skin. It's a beautiful product. Hope my swatch can help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatiana87 (May 10, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Thank you for your swatch. I just ordered Fire Opal. I am between nc25-nc30. Do you think this shade will work. Im scare it will be too orange and dark for me. Thanks




I don't think it's very orange on me but maybe I love it too much that I'm bias. My swatch was a bit heavy because the bronzer tends to blend with my skin tone and I had to build the color for the picture/swatch. Maybe that's what making the bronzer look more rich and deep. But since you're lighter than me it would probably work more for you than me with a soft hand. The bronzer also has some soft shimmer but when you apply it you can't see it and it blends so well. HTH


----------



## Tatiana87 (May 10, 2016)

MissTania said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics!



No problem. I'm glad I can help.


----------



## ashievic (May 11, 2016)

New mascara up at Nordy's. I ordered them all. Have no patience. The green is the hot seller. YSL put my entire order on hold, since the green is on b/o until God knows when. Unless I wanted to pay an extra shipping fee. So I canceled it and stalked Nordy's. Thinking I "need" the new Revive shadow release. Although I never wear the other 2 I own. Wonder if Nordy's will have the new TF Black Orchid makeup for their annual sale????


----------



## ashievic (May 11, 2016)

I usually avoid blue eyeshadow, but I am loving the new summer shadow even though it has blue....


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

*What voodoo is this!?! I see ashievic already discovered it!  ~ **YSL Mascara Vinyl Couture! Sigh...not sure I can throw down $29 a pop! But they sure are pretty!*


----------



## Sabrunka (May 11, 2016)

Lol! I came here to talk about the mascara as well... I may buy one today, but I'm not sure which one?! Help?! I have very light teal eyes... I was thinking Aubergine. I would get more but I'm kinda poor right now lmao.


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Lol! I came here to talk about the mascara as well... I may buy one today, but I'm not sure which one?! Help?! I have very light teal eyes... I was thinking Aubergine. I would get more but I'm kinda poor right now lmao.



*LOL! I love the Craze Purple! *


----------



## AnneAntz (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. I just got it yesterday. It look intimiating orange. I tried with a light hand today and so far I like it, will see if it change during the day.



Tatiana87 said:


> I don't think it's very orange on me but maybe I love it too much that I'm bias. My swatch was a bit heavy because the bronzer tends to blend with my skin tone and I had to build the color for the picture/swatch. Maybe that's what making the bronzer look more rich and deep. But since you're lighter than me it would probably work more for you than me with a soft hand. The bronzer also has some soft shimmer but when you apply it you can't see it and it blends so well. HTH


----------



## Sabrunka (May 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I love the Craze Purple! *



Lol! I took the plunge and got both aubergine and purple.  I'm thinking that doing aubergine all over, then the purple on the outer tips would be really pretty


----------



## fur4elise (May 13, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Lol! I took the plunge and got both aubergine and purple.  I'm thinking that doing aubergine all over, then the purple on the outer tips would be really pretty



*Oooooh! That would be pretty! Purple is my go to for a color look on the eyes. *


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2016)

I didn't like the YSL mascara I tried but this blue is hard to resist

https://youtu.be/EFC8Sfj82_4


----------



## awickedshape (May 22, 2016)

Just Summer pics 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsjpYezAPB/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFN1wAZGs57/


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

The new palette is up on Saks. Anyone grabbing it?


----------



## ryan-eh (May 28, 2016)

Nordie's is doing their mascara sale thing today, so I picked up the gold.  I'm probably going back for the green--Really Ree's pics made it look a lot darker than the promos, which I like.


----------



## awickedshape (May 31, 2016)

YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2016)

I tried the green mascara on my lower lash today and it really was not enough to justify the price. The Chanel one I had from a couple of years ago was way better. I really wanted to love this because green is my fave color to use on my eyes.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (May 31, 2016)

This looks amazing on you!! Thanks for sharing.



awickedshape said:


> YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"
> 
> View attachment 54499


----------



## awickedshape (May 31, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I tried the green mascara on my lower lash today and it really was not enough to justify the price. The Chanel one I had from a couple of years ago was way better. I really wanted to love this because green is my fave color to use on my eyes.



I don't recall seeing any other green ones.
Have you seen any others that you want to try out?




SubwayDreaming said:


> This looks amazing on you!! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!
I got it a bit late but I still wanted to try it out.
Hope to do a nice look later on in the week!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 31, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I tried the green mascara on my lower lash today and it really was not enough to justify the price. The Chanel one I had from a couple of years ago was way better. I really wanted to love this because green is my fave color to use on my eyes.



I think Mac is coming out with some mini colored mascaras and I'm pretty sure there is a green one. There's more info in the Early Buzz thread.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"
> 
> View attachment 54499



That looks great on you! I love the look of blue mascaras.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I don't recall seeing any other green ones.
> Have you seen any others that you want to try out?
> Thank you!
> I got it a bit late but I still wanted to try it out.
> Hope to do a nice look later on in the week!



I was interested in the gold top coat, but I always wear falsies and that would be pointless. I really just wanted a green to pop on the lower lash. It's funny to me that blue is my favorite color, but I hate the way anything blue looks on my eyes. It looks great on you, though. 



hitchcockblonde said:


> I think Mac is coming out with some mini colored mascaras and I'm pretty sure there is a green one. There's more info in the Early Buzz thread.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"
> 
> View attachment 54499



That was made for you! I can't believe how nicely it shows up.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"
> 
> View attachment 54499



I love the blue on you! I bought this color too but haven't opened or tried it yet. I have brown eyes too and I hope it looks this flattering on me. I love blue mascara with brown eyes - it makes them pop. I'm disappointed that the green one is too dark; that was going to be my second purchase from this line. i'll have to wait for the MAC one!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think Mac is coming out with some mini colored mascaras and I'm pretty sure there is a green one. There's more info in the Early Buzz thread.



Thanks for the info!



hitchcockblonde said:


> That looks great on you! I love the look of blue mascaras.




Thank you!
I usually think they're too dark to show up on my lashes but became intrigued when I saw this on their IG. 
Good marketing,  YSL lol
Do you have anyour favourites/ recommendations?



shontay07108 said:


> I was interested in the gold top coat, but I always wear falsies and that would be pointless. I really just wanted a green to pop on the lower lash. It's funny to me that blue is my favorite color, but I hate the way anything blue looks on my eyes. It looks great on you, though.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Thanks!
Blue is my favourite as well but on me can go wrong real quick. I'm always looking for those right shades of blue when maybe I should be including it in a more minimal way.
I hope the MAC green is an option.



boschicka said:


> That was made for you! I can't believe how nicely it shows up.




Thank you!!
I will take more care and see how it goes. I really wanted to use it with this palette.




bunnypoet said:


> I love the blue on you! I bought this color too but haven't opened or tried it yet. I have brown eyes too and I hope it looks this flattering on me. I love blue mascara with brown eyes - it makes them pop. I'm disappointed that the green one is too dark; that was going to be my second purchase from this line. i'll have to wait for the MAC one!




Ah! Can't wait to hear your thoughts and maybe see pics 
Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

is the FF starting today? i got nothing in mail


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> is the FF starting today? i got nothing in mail



Yup, code is PRIVATESALE and per usual you have to spend at least $75. Ends June 12.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

thank you! just got the email couple of minutes ago
are you ladies getting anything?


----------



## Shars (Jun 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> thank you! just got the email couple of minutes ago
> are you ladies getting anything?



There's nothing in particular that I want *sigh*.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

I have been wanting 2 glosses but not that I need them. meh...


----------



## boschicka (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm going to grab the new Paris palette.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

i wonder if nordies will price match. usually they do not but they did price match lancome ff


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm going to grab the new Paris palette.



I ordered it but Ysl has a code today so I ordered it again.  I'm not sure that was a good idea.  I don't know if I can refuse the first delivery.  Anyhoo . . . Did you guys see this?  It looks like a fall collection.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGHlT2QlLZl/?taken-by=yslbeautybergdorf


----------



## boschicka (Jun 2, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered it but Ysl has a code today so I ordered it again.  I'm not sure that was a good idea.  I don't know if I can refuse the first delivery.  Anyhoo . . . Did you guys see this?  It looks like a fall collection.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGHlT2QlLZl/?taken-by=yslbeautybergdorf



I hope it works out for you.

That's a lot of stuff! Of course that Scandal palette grabbed my attention.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

very pretty!





awickedshape said:


> YSL Bleus Lumiere with Mascara Vinyl Couture in "I'm the Trouble"
> 
> View attachment 54499





hitchcockblonde said:


> I think Mac is coming out with some mini colored mascaras and I'm pretty sure there is a green one. There's more info in the Early Buzz thread.


What a great idea. I'll probably buy them all.  


boschicka said:


> I'm going to grab the new Paris palette.


That's a nice one.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty!
> 
> 
> What a great idea. I'll probably buy them all.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2016)

The blue in the Scandal palette looks like the blue from Cuirs Fétiches


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2016)

Fall collection seems like it has two nice nail polishes


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGOZi7ZqUXG/


----------



## boschicka (Jun 4, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGOZi7ZqUXG/



Pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGOZi7ZqUXG/



I agree, very pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Pretty!





JerseyGirl said:


> I agree, very pretty.



They are tempting me lately lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 7, 2016)

View attachment 54625


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54625



Thank you!


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2016)

Swatches!

https://instagram.com/p/BGbMhMUTADr/


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't this launch in time for Camp Gorgeous? Lol (ETA It's up...)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 15, 2016)

Is there a thread for YSL fragrances? I'm curious to try the new women's scent called Mon Paris. A quick googling shows that they just recently had their launch party, and it looks to be available on their website. I wonder when it'll be at nordstrom/nm/etc! I'd like to try it first!

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/mon-paris-eau-de-parfum/3614270561634.html


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGsozbGOU8r/


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2016)

http://chicprofile.com/ysl-top-secrets-2016-collection


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> http://chicprofile.com/ysl-top-secrets-2016-collection



Hmmm. I might try the lip product


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2016)

the "brush" one they had before it's probably just repackaged


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> the "brush" one they had before it's probably just repackaged



I want that black and gold


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 18, 2016)

More swatches https://www.instagram.com/p/BGuhGDUOm8q/


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2016)

I noticed that T has swatches of the palette up in her swatch gallery. IIRC, she doesn't care for the YSL formula.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 23, 2016)

katred said:


> I noticed that T has swatches of the palette up in her swatch gallery. IIRC, she doesn't care for the YSL formula.



They're hit or miss for me as well
It's been in my cart for a week


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 23, 2016)

Interested in the contour powders.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2016)

Have we talked about these?  Vinyl Cream Lip Stains.  Love the lip swatches.

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/vinyl-cream-lip-stain/3614271332578.html


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2016)

temptalia has swatches of the new contour duos


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 3, 2016)

I went to the department store today to get the 2 summer nail polishes.  They only had 1 (the dark one), and I left with that one + summer eyeshadow palette + an LE eye shadow palette that has a pink bling packaging + an LE Mon Paris eye shadow palette that has THE cutest packaging ever

I'm scared to go back for the pin nail polish, who knows what I'll end up with again...
Especially since today I also stopped at Guerlain for some things, lol


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2016)

i am loving the look of the golden contour duo and both of the new eyeshadow palettes


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i am loving the look of the golden contour duo and both of the new eyeshadow palettes



Both of the eye shadow palettes are tempting for me as well. I haven't been entirely happy with my YSL shadow palettes, but the more neutral ones are excellent.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 4, 2016)

Did they take the Vinyl mascara that recently came out off the market?  It's no longer on the Sephora website and I could not find it on the YSL website.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 5, 2016)

It annoys me enormously that I don't find anything online about the 2 LE couture palettes I bought (Summer Addiction and Mon Paris).
It's as if I bought something that doesn't exist...


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, I found something about the Summer Addiction couture palette: http://www.fabelish.com/ysl-beaute-couture-palette-collector-edition-limited-edition/


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 5, 2016)

and couture palette Mon Paris: https://www.instagram.com/p/BG4ZpU_lIjk/

None of these LEs were on display, it's the SA who told me about it.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 5, 2016)

wait are you talking about the nude and the rose one? two new ones? when are they even launching in the usa? i couldn't find them anywhere


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a nude and a rose one, but not those from that contouring collection.
No idea when they are/ were launched, I didn't even know they existed until the YSL SA showed them.  It was quite difficult to find anything online about them.

The Mon Paris one is SO beautiful that it doesn't even matter what colour eye shadow is in it


----------



## Monsy (Jul 5, 2016)

yes those are the ones i am talking about temptalia has swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 21, 2016)

View attachment 55550


Re: the Scandal palette the light pink took a lot to show up, the olive shade was a bit muted and the blue was ok.

I used the middle shades from Cle de Peau's Cosmic Aura quad over the lid and inner corner and the gold and plum shades on the browbone and crease and they faded during the day


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2016)

Yves Saint Laurent Beaute Dangerous Seductoin Couture Palette

Umm?!?  Don't these colors look exactly like the Fetiche palette?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Beaute Dangerous Seductoin Couture Palette
> 
> Umm?!?  Don't these colors look exactly like the Fetiche palette?



Yes!
Typical YSL.
Maybe it's good for those who missed it the first time around.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes!
> Typical YSL.
> Maybe it's good for those who missed it the first time around.



True.  I actually prefer the cover to this one, dangit!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes!
> Typical YSL.
> Maybe it's good for those who missed it the first time around.



Thanks for that. I thought it looked familiar. Money Saved!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> True.  I actually prefer the cover to this one, dangit!


 LOL I really liked the Fetiche 



Anahita Balsara said:


> Thanks for that. I thought it looked familiar. Money Saved!!! Thank You!!!


 Money saved is always good lol Well spotted, Boschicka


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2016)

ysl loves recycling their palettes


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> ysl loves recycling their palettes


Yes! Which has its pros and cons I guess.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 23, 2016)

Cute casing Instagram


----------



## Shars (Aug 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Cute casing Instagram



Love the stars etched on to the bullet as well... so cute!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Cute casing Instagram





Shars said:


> Love the stars etched on to the bullet as well... so cute!


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Beaute Dangerous Seductoin Couture Palette
> 
> Umm?!?  Don't these colors look exactly like the Fetiche palette?



Yup. I'm certain it is. I missed it the first time, so I'll make a point of grabbing it. Still, they should warn people of repeats. I honestly think they'd create more buzz if they told people the Fétiche palette was back.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2016)

Shars said:


> Love the stars etched on to the bullet as well... so cute!





boschicka said:


>



It is cute. I don't have any Pur Coutures.... lol


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> It is cute. I don't have any Pur Coutures.... lol



Uh oh.  Time to rectify that.  I'm sad b/c I already have the only two I would buy from this collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Uh oh.  Time to rectify that.  I'm sad b/c I already have the only two I would buy from this collection.



Lol 
Which two are those?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2016)

70 Le Nu and 09 Rose Stiletto.  I would look insane in the other colors.  But the packaging!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> 70 Le Nu and 09 Rose Stiletto.  I would look insane in the other colors.  But the packaging!!!



Lol


...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone have swatches of this one? Couldn't find any so far.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2016)

nay i think i saw some on IG


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> nay i think i saw some on IG



Oh good, please tag me when you see it again.  I'm gonna try to find it.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 4, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> View attachment 56230
> 
> 
> Does anyone have swatches of this one? Couldn't find any so far.






This is sheered out a bit under artificial light . Sorry I couldn't capture the complexity of the shimmer!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 4, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 56233
> 
> 
> This is sheered out a bit under artificial light . Sorry I couldn't capture the complexity of the shimmer!



Thank you!   It looks really pretty!


----------



## franlynne (Sep 14, 2016)

I have those two as well. No 66 is a "sane" color you might like. A real rosewood.





boschicka said:


> 70 Le Nu and 09 Rose Stiletto.  I would look insane in the other colors.  But the packaging!!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2016)

franlynne said:


> I have those two as well. No 66 is a "sane" color you might like. A real rosewood.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I was referring to the other colors in the special packaging as being too crazy for me, but I really want that special packaging.


----------



## franlynne (Sep 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I was referring to the other colors in the special packaging as being too crazy for me, but I really want that special packaging.


I really try to stay away from matte lipstick, but I came home with two of the rouge pur couture mats today. 214 and 217, both lovely very neutral colors. They are the creamiest, velvety mattes I have ever tried. They put my Tom Ford ones to shame!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2016)

franlynne said:


> I really try to stay away from matte lipstick, but I came home with two of the rouge pur couture mats today. 214 and 217, both lovely very neutral colors. They are the creamiest, velvety mattes I have ever tried. They put my Tom Ford ones to shame!



That's good to know!  Especially if they don't go rancid like TF.


----------



## franlynne (Sep 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That's good to know!  Especially if they don't go rancid like TF.


So far I've had blush nude, pink dusk, and two casablancas go bad. Yet, I have two from his original collection that are just fine. I actually replaced the pink dusk, but it's gotten quite annoying to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

Beige Promenade


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Beige Promenade
> 
> View attachment 56475



Perfection!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Beige Promenade
> 
> View attachment 56475




That shade is SUPER beautiful on you!!!! Do you like it?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Perfection!



I like it! No beige, but I like it lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I like it! No beige, but I like it lol



Just (nude) Pink! lol. It's really flattering on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> That shade is SUPER beautiful on you!!!! Do you like it?





elegant-one said:


> Just (nude) _Pink_! lol. It's really flattering on you.



You know it! Lol
Thank you
I like it a lot, Elegant!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

Will the Top Secrets Lip Perfector be available in the US? Only seeing it in Europe and Canada now


----------



## SandraVB79 (Sep 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I was referring to the other colors in the special packaging as being too crazy for me, but I really want that special packaging.



I must be missing something.  What special packaging?  I love specials, lol


----------



## boschicka (Sep 21, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I must be missing something.  What special packaging?  I love specials, lol



The Star Clash Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Lipsticks


----------



## MissTania (Sep 30, 2016)

I saw Rouge Pur Couture the Mats in 211 today and I want it!

YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats in 211 Decadent Pink, 212 Alternative Plum, and 213 Orange Seventies. From the Fall 2016 Scandal collection. | Pinterest | Rouge…

Also, I am considering finally getting one of the older ones, 208 and a newer one, 215.

YSL Rouge Pur Couture 'The Mats' Lipsticks | Couture Girl

Sephora has 20% off here as does Strawberrynet AU, so I will definitely be getting some.


----------



## franlynne (Sep 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I saw Rouge Pur Couture the Mats in 211 today and I want it!
> 
> YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Mats in 211 Decadent Pink, 212 Alternative Plum, and 213 Orange Seventies. From the Fall 2016 Scandal collection. | Pinterest | Rouge…
> 
> ...


I have 214 and 217 and I'm very happy with both. They are so creamy!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 1, 2016)

franlynne said:


> I have 214 and 217 and I'm very happy with both. They are so creamy!



Funnily enough I came across your earlier posts about these new shades as I was curious if anyone had purchased these new shades. Glad to hear you're still happy with them and that they have a nice creamy texture.

The new shades are not in stores here yet, however I was able to order 215 from strawberrynet. I also ordered 208 and picked up 211 in store today. I am going to wait to see the other new ones in person.


----------



## franlynne (Oct 1, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Funnily enough I came across your earlier posts about these new shades as I was curious if anyone had purchased these new shades. Glad to hear you're still happy with them and that they have a nice creamy texture.
> 
> The new shades are not in stores here yet, however I was able to order 215 from strawberrynet. I also ordered 208 and picked up 211 in store today. I am going to wait to see the other new ones in person.


They are so easy to wear. I normally HATE matte lipsticks and will only buy them because I am attracted to the color (TF Pussycat, Pink Tease and and Velvet Cherry). They are so comfortable on the lips. Enjoy them!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 5, 2016)

Today I got the 2 fall nail polishes.  Fur green and vintage plum.  Especially love the vintage plum!

I like the look of the fall eye shadow palette, but it's too bold for me.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 15, 2016)

franlynne said:


> They are so easy to wear. I normally HATE matte lipsticks and will only buy them because I am attracted to the color (TF Pussycat, Pink Tease and and Velvet Cherry). They are so comfortable on the lips. Enjoy them!



Thank you! They finally arrived and I plan to wear them out soon. I wore 211 recently and it is a stunning shade with coral/pink/red tones. They both look gorgeous. I agree, they are really awesome, comfortable to wear and the packaging is so luxurious.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 15, 2016)

YSL Holiday 2016 Sparkle Clash Collection Review • Perilously Pale

I love the highlighter! Bring it on


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2016)

Le nu is gorgeous lipstick too


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2016)

MissTania said:


> YSL Holiday 2016 Sparkle Clash Collection Review • Perilously Pale
> 
> I love the highlighter! Bring it on



I wish they had done a special compact for the highlighter.  I like the pink from the blurring powder compact


----------



## MissTania (Oct 16, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I wish they had done a special compact for the highlighter.  I like the pink from the blurring powder compact



That would be perfect! I only have one YSL special packaging compact and I would love some more!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 16, 2016)

MissTania said:


> That would be perfect! I only have one YSL special packaging compact and I would love some more!



Yes!
I'm seeing it online. Are you getting it?


----------



## elkaknits (Oct 16, 2016)

Went by the YSL counter and visited with the rep for a bit.  She knows me very well--nails and lipsticks for color and she had me try on the new NP for this winter.  One is a gold glitter and the other silver.  But they are like mini paillettes with the golden toned one having pretty rose paillettes interspersed.  I tried it on over the gold Dior holiday polish and couldn't stop staring at the little iridescent pink glints.  Very very nice.  The silver did not impress me as much fwiw.  

Both came off easily with NP remover.  Not like glitter polish needing to be scraped off and damaging your nails.  I had even swatched them on bare nails {well the gold on gold but the silver was on bare nails}  Come to think of it the silver might be nice on top of something else as well.  They are both billed, by the rep, as toppers.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 16, 2016)

elkaknits said:


> Went by the YSL counter and visited with the rep for a bit.  She knows me very well--nails and lipsticks for color and she had me try on the new NP for this winter.  One is a gold glitter and the other silver.  But they are like mini paillettes with the golden toned one having pretty rose paillettes interspersed.  I tried it on over the gold Dior holiday polish and couldn't stop staring at the little iridescent pink glints.  Very very nice.  The silver did not impress me as much fwiw.
> 
> Both came off easily with NP remover.  Not like glitter polish needing to be scraped off and damaging your nails.  I had even swatched them on bare nails {well the gold on gold but the silver was on bare nails}  Come to think of it the silver might be nice on top of something else as well.  They are both billed, by the rep, as toppers.



They sound very nice! Thank you for the information


----------



## MissTania (Oct 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes!
> I'm seeing it online. Are you getting it?



I will wait for it to launch here and check it out in person - if it looks like the swatch I posted then I am definitely getting it. Are you?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I will wait for it to launch here and check it out in person - if it looks like the swatch I posted then I am definitely getting it. Are you?



It looks very nice... but I went from having no highlighters to having one I adore to having several lol


----------



## MissTania (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> It looks very nice... but I went from having no highlighters to having one I adore to having several lol



I know the feeling! If it is permanent I will try to restrain myself (temporarily).


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I know the feeling! If it is permanent I will try to restrain myself (temporarily).



I think it's LE... do you know how much it will cost there?


----------



## MissTania (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I think it's LE... do you know how much it will cost there?



You are correct it appears to be LE according to T - her swatch is so unappealing! I am concerned!

YSL Lumiere Divine Highlighting Finishing Powder Review, Photos, Swatches

I'm guessing it would be up to 90 something AUD.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> You are correct it appears to be LE according to T - her swatch is so unappealing! I am concerned!
> 
> YSL Lumiere Divine Highlighting Finishing Powder Review, Photos, Swatches
> 
> I'm guessing it would be up to 90 something AUD.



I hope you get to swatch it!
Is it the same one from last year in the gold and black sequin packaging? I know YSL loves to repackage.


I wanted to send you this YouTube review but OMG the reviewer was rambling so much I couldn't get thru it :/


----------



## Monsy (Oct 18, 2016)

i think Vee said it's the same as the last year


----------



## MissTania (Oct 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I hope you get to swatch it!
> Is it the same one from last year in the gold and black sequin packaging? I know YSL loves to repackage.
> 
> 
> I wanted to send you this YouTube review but OMG the reviewer was rambling so much I couldn't get thru it :/



I have no recollection of even seeing last year's HL lol. I know how you feel, I wish they would keep it short and sweet. I often fast forward lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I have no recollection of even seeing last year's HL lol. I know how you feel, I wish they would keep it short and sweet. I often fast forward lol.



I don't think I noticed it then either lol

Omg, I skip too.
I kept skipping thru but it was all just too much filler :/


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2016)

I think I have the "highlighter" you're discussing.  I'll check at home tonight, but from what I remember, it's not really a highlighter in the way companies have been making them these days.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think I have the "highlighter" you're discussing.  I'll check at home tonight, but from what I remember, it's not really a highlighter in the way companies have been making them these days.



Thanks!
I think it's like an all over illuminating face powder or something 
No feeling well so I'm kinda out of it lol


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks!
> I think it's like an all over illuminating face powder or something
> No feeling well so I'm kinda out of it lol



That sounds right.  I hope you are able to rest and feel better soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That sounds right.  I hope you are able to rest and feel better soon!



Thank you! I can't wait for the weekend:/


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2016)

YSL Palette Lumiere Divine Highlighting Finishing Powder

This is the one I have.  It's definitely a more subtle highlighter but it can give a nice sheen. I use the Tom Ford cream foundation brush to apply it. A light dusting all over might be good for those with very dry or matte skin.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2016)

[video=youtube;Cf4jKnjth18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf4jKnjth18[/video]
*This was in my email last week and think it very cool! Zoe looks just like her mother Lisa Bonet!!!*


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 1, 2016)

View attachment 57230


I have my eyes on the blush from the spring collection, looks like a nice coral-red. Between this, that Lancome rose powder, the Chanel powder and the Guerlain collection, it seems like spring will be an expensive season for me.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 4, 2016)

View attachment 57301


More Spring pics!

The kiss and blush sticks look really cute!

Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2016)

*YSL Spring 2017 The Streets and I Collection ~ Jan 2017*






(chicprofile)


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *YSL Spring 2017 The Streets and I Collection ~ Jan 2017*
> View attachment 57411
> 
> View attachment 57412
> ...



Like the blush.... not sure I like the packaging though lol.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 17, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *YSL Spring 2017 The Streets and I Collection ~ Jan 2017*
> View attachment 57411
> 
> View attachment 57412
> ...



I love that there are so many pink shades! I like the look of the ones in bold font below:

[h=3]YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Duo – New – €41.00[/h]

*01 From Marrakesh to Paris – bright coral / intense fuchsia*
03 From Cute to Devilish – gentle coral / warm orange
*04 From Me to You – pale rose / blush pink*
*05 neon pink / raspberry red*
06 rosy nude / mocha nude
07 From Mild to Spicy – cherry red / plum brown
YSL Spring 2017 The Streets and I Collection – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't seen [MENTION=95506]Jaymuhlee[/MENTION] around in ages.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2016)

Has anyone found the YSL Lip Perfector for sale in the US?


----------



## Pippilotta (Nov 29, 2016)

I had no idea she's the daughter of Lisa Bonet! She's very beautiful!


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought Rouge Pur Couture in #55 Rouge Anonyme yesterday. I don't know why I haven't noticed this one before.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 10, 2016)

Pippilotta said:


> I bought Rouge Pur Couture in #55 Rouge Anonyme yesterday. I don't know why I haven't noticed this one before.



*runs to look it up*  Gorgeous!  I can see this on [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] and [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION].


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *runs to look it up*  Gorgeous!  I can see this on elegant
> 
> It really is a lovely red! It's a light pinkish red with very subtle, warmer undertones.  I think it'll look good on many different skin tones.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *runs to look it up*  Gorgeous!  I can see this on  @elegant-one  and  @fur4elise .




LOL runs to look it up now too


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello..confusion alert lol! Some have it listed as 55 is indie orange & 56 as Rouge Anonyme. Which is it?

And of course, NM is calling 55 Luminous Red


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2016)

Pippilotta said:


> I bought Rouge Pur Couture in #55 Rouge Anonyme yesterday. I don't know why I haven't noticed this one before.





boschicka said:


> *runs to look it up* Gorgeous! I can see this on @elegant-one and @fur4elise .





elegant-one said:


> LOL runs to look it up now too



*Ooooh! *runs to see too!* Sigh...Red lipstick...how I love thee 
***adds to 2017 lust/must list*
*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh! *runs to see too!* Sigh...Red lipstick...how I love thee
> ***adds to 2017 lust/must list*
> *
> View attachment 57858




YEP!   It's gorgeous! Now if I can figure out which is the correct one.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 13, 2016)

View attachment 57859


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 57859



Ahhh, how sweet is that. So I wonder once you have used it a bit that it all smooshes together.


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 14, 2016)

How strange! It's number 55, and it's called Rouge Anonyme.


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 14, 2016)

Now, that's weird! On the US site # 5 is called Luminious Red, and on the UK site, it is indeed called Orange Indie. 

I think it's a mistake. I think it maybe has a dfferent name in US (Luminious Red) and the UK site is mistaken. I hate when things like this happen.


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 14, 2016)

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #55 Rouge Anonyme/Luminous Red Lipstick Swatches & Review - Lani Loves

Apparently it is called Luminous Red in US. It stil doesn't explain the "Orange Indie" thing.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2016)

Pippilotta said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture #55 Rouge Anonyme/Luminous Red Lipstick Swatches & Review - Lani Loves
> 
> Apparently it is called Luminous Red in US. It stil doesn't explain the "Orange Indie" thing.



Thanks dear! I wonder why Nordies has it listed as #56 lol

It looks so beautiful on her. I really want to get it, but I want to be sure that I get the right one. I think I will call a store & have them check it just to be sure.


----------



## Pippilotta (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope they know enough of their products to send the right one. I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *YSL Spring 2017 The Streets and I Collection ~ Jan 2017*
> View attachment 57411
> 
> View attachment 57412
> ...



Just spotted the powder blush and e/s palette on the NM website!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Just spotted the powder blush and e/s palette on the NM website!


*
Uh oh LOL! I am seriously being good until tomorrow's early morning cardio...then I'll plot out holiday naughtiness! *


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Just spotted the powder blush and e/s palette on the NM website!



NO you didn't!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know about that blush...they're saying it's ORANGE??? Looks coral, but I'm  not doing orange. clown clown clown

It's probably not even orange lol


----------



## boschicka (Jan 6, 2017)

Did we know about that Shock Palette up on Nordies right now?!?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Did we know about that Shock Palette up on Nordies right now?!?



I looked at that but I don't know...that last one I bought (can't think of what they called it) did nothing on the face lol


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 20, 2017)

I bought the Spring eyeshadow palette and I"m wearing it too and I actually quite like it. Wasn't sure how all the pink, orange, reds were gonna work on my eyes. But since it's such a big trend I wanted to try it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2017)

I got the shock mascara from influenster and ladies it is amazing.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 21, 2017)

[MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION] do you think it's volumizing or lengthening or both? Also, is it as heavily scented as faux cils? Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

super scented! 




 i posted more pics on my blog


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2017)

oh wow I love the look very black and full! Sad that it's scented tho


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2017)

Monsy said:


> super scented!
> 
> View attachment 58274
> 
> ...




Can I borrow you eyelashes! Gorgeous!

Why on earth would they ever heavily scent mascara?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

thankfully I do not have sensitive eyes and many brands have scented mascaras - guerlain, ysl... but this one scent really lingers for a while i can smell it. So for those with sensitive eyes I would say be cautious.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Did we know about that Shock Palette up on Nordies right now?!?





elegant-one said:


> I looked at that but I don't know...that last one I bought (can't think of what they called it) did nothing on the face lol



Is it this one?

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

there is new lip thing on nordies and glow primer (or whatever it is)


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> there is new lip thing on nordies and glow primer (or whatever it is)



Yes, the Lip Perfector, finally !!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> Instagram



No, the one I was talking about has the pink top. It's ok, but doesn't do a lot lol.

Why didn't she sow the inside!? LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> No, the one I was talking about has the pink top. It's ok, but doesn't do a lot lol.
> 
> Why didn't she sow the inside!? LOL



Does it play like a video for you?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I got the shock mascara from influenster and ladies it is amazing.



I took your advice and ordered the Shock mascara. I love it! Thanks so much for the photos and review!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Does it play like a video for you?



No ...hmmm. SO the video shows the inside? lol It figures. I'll try it on a different computer. Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I took your advice and ordered the Shock mascara. I love it! Thanks so much for the photos and review!



Thanks!!! I'm going good mall shopping tomorrow so I'll pick it up.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I took your advice and ordered the Shock mascara. I love it! Thanks so much for the photos and review!



makes me so happy to hear this!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm really excited to pick up the mascara. I hope it works for me. I did more shopping today than I have in 2 months  I bought 4 pairs of jeans  & a sweatshirt dress, Burberry lip velvet in oxblood & Burberry eye shadow palette in Mocha, Mac's new viva glam lipstick, Alterna hair products, 3 Noodle & Boo baby heart soaps, & I back ordered Jouer Rose Quartz highlighter LOL!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> No ...hmmm. SO the video shows the inside? lol It figures. I'll try it on a different computer. Thanks!



Yup; there should be a "play" symbol in the centre... the palette looks great in the light and with motion... ugh why lol


Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 5, 2017)

Shock Palette on the left
YSL makes these gorgeous compacts that aren't worth me buying them, ugh

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2017)

If you missed the new red marbled lipstick from Sephora, NM has it up. I got it.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> If you missed the new red marbled lipstick from Sephora, NM has it up. I got it.



Wasn't thata Givenchy one instead of YSL?


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I'm really excited to pick up the mascara. I hope it works for me. I did more shopping today than I have in 2 months  I bought 4 pairs of jeans  & a sweatshirt dress, Burberry lip velvet in oxblood & Burberry eye shadow palette in Mocha, Mac's new viva glam lipstick, Alterna hair products, 3 Noodle & Boo baby heart soaps, & I back ordered Jouer Rose Quartz highlighter LOL!





*You did ALL the shopping for me! *
*I'm working on being low buy this year...so only must haves and very select splurges are allowed...sigh. I live vicariously through you Elegant!
*


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> If you missed the new red marbled lipstick from Sephora, NM has it up. I got it.





Hope you love it, dear [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]! 




fur4elise said:


> View attachment 58512
> 
> *You did ALL the shopping for me! *
> *I'm working on being low buy this year...so only must haves and very select splurges are allowed...sigh. I live vicariously through you Elegant!
> *




Lol !


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 58512
> 
> *You did ALL the shopping for me! *
> *I'm working on being low buy this year...so only must haves and very select splurges are allowed...sigh. I live vicariously through you Elegant!
> *




 Ahhhh. I tried a low buy & was good for like only 2 months LOL! You must have some strong willpower


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hope you love it, dear  @elegant-one !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got the red marbled lipstick this morning & I LOVE it on!!!  On me, it is the prettiest strawberry red. I'm so happy I got it.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhhh. I tried a low buy & was good for like only 2 months LOL! You must have some strong willpower



*


**Uh...mmmm...aaaahhh...not so much strong will power. I think different mindset. 
I still want all the pretty things all the time! But I am working on being mindful about using what I have. 
In the meantime, I am making my must/lust list and I am saving some pennies for a spring splurge. *


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the red marbled lipstick this morning & I LOVE it on!!!  On me, it is the prettiest strawberry red. I'm so happy I got it.



Excellent!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> View attachment 58513
> 
> **Uh...mmmm...aaaahhh...not so much strong will power. I think different mindset.
> ...




Yup, pretty much it! That's wisdom. I haven't bought near as much makeup this last year than in previous years.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2017)

SandraVB79 said:


> Wasn't thata Givenchy one instead of YSL?



 YES!!! Wrong thread LOL. Thanks


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the red marbled lipstick this morning & I LOVE it on!!!  On me, it is the prettiest strawberry red. I'm so happy I got it.



Yay!! Pictures, please?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yay!! Pictures, please?



Sure my dear. First thing tomorrow when I have good light. Its really soft & smooth on the lips too.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> thankfully I do not have sensitive eyes and many brands have scented mascaras - guerlain, ysl... but this one scent really lingers for a while i can smell it. So for those with sensitive eyes I would say be cautious.



Thank you so much Monsy your blog post answered all my questions/concerns.  Your photos make me want to buy it even though I am so allergic to scented mascaras.  I would love to splurge on a luxe mascara that gives the same results as YSL The Shock but without the damn scent!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2017)

you are welcome. I think scent started fading after couple of weeks but my eyes started itching a bit last couple of times i wore it which is unusual since my eyes never used to be sensitive


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally got the Lip Perfector and picked up the Shock palette as well


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 2, 2017)

I think it's cool YSL now has a brow pen, if anyone gets it do share your experience with it


----------



## MissTania (Mar 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Kiss and Blush Duos? I tested them today and really liked #1 and #5. They feel really smooth and easily sheered out or built up. I tried them on my hand and would use them on my cheeks only if I bought any. 

Yves Saint Laurent Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Duo Stick: Review and Swatches | The Happy Sloths: Beauty & Makeup Review Blog, Swatches, Beauty Product Reviews

The New YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Duo Stick is Good for Travelers, Babies, and Dolls… – Carol in a Page


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

I just got a nice size sample of the Shock mascara. I hope I like it. NM is offering a very nice gift with purchase packet with a $50 purchase.  It has the Shock mascara, a nice size sample bottle of the Blue Serum (which I've tried & really like) Cle de Peau brightening serum & something oil cleansing Kiehls.

Monsy - did you ever get a sample of the Chanel Blue Serum? I've tried it all this week for the first time & it really smooths & gives the skin a wonderful texture with some radiance.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

I got couple of tiny samples maybe tried it three times. It's ok but I am not crazy about it. Too light for me I think doesn't give me any hydration. Maybe it would be better in the long run


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I got couple of tiny samples maybe tried it three times. It's ok but I am not crazy about it. Too light for me I think doesn't give me any hydration. Maybe it would be better in the long run



Yes, I agree. Definitely no added hydration. For me it was more just smooth skin texture. I just ordered one of those new Sulwhasoo Makeup Balancer in #1 pink. There are 3 of them - pink, lavender & green. I'm curious about this product


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I got couple of tiny samples maybe tried it three times. It's ok but I am not crazy about it. Too light for me I think doesn't give me any hydration. Maybe it would be better in the long run





elegant-one said:


> Yes, I agree. Definitely no added hydration. For me it was more just smooth skin texture.



Probably because alcohol is the second ingredient!!!

CHANEL Blue Serum ingredients | CosDNA


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Probably because alcohol is the second ingredient!!!
> 
> CHANEL Blue Serum ingredients | CosDNA



not to use alcohol by now! <------obviously, I'm still having the typing issues lol
Thanks! Don't you think that they would know


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't think they care. They just want it to smell good and feel light. What gets me peeved is that they do know better if you look at the ingredients in Solution 10 that they formulated with a derm.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> I don't think they care. They just want it to smell good and feel light. What gets me peeved is that they do know better if you look at the ingredients in Solution 10 that they formulated with a derm.



I guess so. Do you know if the Solution 10 is any good?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I guess so. Do you know if the Solution 10 is any good?




I have it and like it. It is good. Very gentle. It might not be moisturizing enough for winter so I am keeping my bottle for warmer months.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

sorry I thought you asked me lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I guess so. Do you know if the Solution 10 is any good?



I agree with Monsy. It's great for sensitive skin, very gentle & calming, and I know it's not doing anything negative to my skin which imho is half the battle. I add an oil my skin likes or a serum to increase the moisture level when I need to. I'm constantly looking for a less expensive bland dupe, and have been using Avene Tolerance Extreme Cream instead for awhile for this reason....but I still come back to it if I feel like I messed up experimenting with actives because I think the white tea extract is really calming. I wish they would come out with a serum without alcohol & fragrance for the line, although I imagine it would cost an arm and a leg. I did a Live Chat on chanel.com one day with the derm who helped develop Solution 10 and it sounded like they were working on additional products, but who really knows.

ETA: If you think you'll really use it the larger bottle is a bargain compared to the regular one.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2017)

Does anyone have any swatches of the white Touche Eclat? I think it's LE.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered one of those new Sulwhasoo Makeup Balancer in #1 pink. There are 3 of them - pink, lavender & green. I'm curious about this product


Let us know what you think of it? It may be too moisturizing for my combo skin. However they do look interesting. I've tried a few of their products that I've liked.

Several years ago I had a "OMG I have to have that" moment and ordered one of their LE Shine Classic powder compacts. I was so excited when it came. Of course it was stunning. I swatched it a few times and it felt like silk. However, it has since lived with other expensive middle of the night, can't sleep, clicked "place order" unused products I was afraid of losing or breaking.

Haha, just noticed it is now 2:00AM


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2017)

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (May 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram
> Instagram



*Oooooh red lippies!*


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2017)

shadowaddict said:


> Let us know what you think of it? It may be too moisturizing for my combo skin. However they do look interesting. I've tried a few of their products that I've liked.
> 
> Several years ago I had a "OMG I have to have that" moment and ordered one of their LE Shine Classic powder compacts. I was so excited when it came. Of course it was stunning. I swatched it a few times and it felt like silk. However, it has since lived with other expensive middle of the night, can't sleep, clicked "place order" unused products I was afraid of losing or breaking.
> 
> Haha, just noticed it is now 2:00AM



Sorry my dear, I JUST saw this  I really like it. I didn't find it to be too moisturizing but quite perfect. It just gives a fresh light boost to the skin, a little soft with some evening. I find it great for no makeup days too. The pink was just perfect for my skin. I also just bought the $35 Gentle foaming cleanser & first care, both of which are nice!
Your compact sounds amazing. LOL, I can relate to late night shopping


----------



## shadowaddict (May 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Sorry my dear, I JUST saw this  I really like it. I didn't find it to be too moisturizing but quite perfect. It just gives a fresh light boost to the skin, a little soft with some evening. I find it great for no makeup days too. The pink was just perfect for my skin. I also just bought the $35 Gentle foaming cleanser & first care, both of which are nice!
> Your compact sounds amazing. LOL, I can relate to late night shopping




Thanks for your review. I may just have to try that. It's so hard to find a moisturizer that doesn't look flat without being too heavy for my skin. The fresh boost sounds like what I have been looking for as 55 is awaiting me in September.

Surprisingly my skin is in pretty good condition considering my sun habits of the 70's.  Everyone hung out at the lake with their parent's ski boats. Ignoring our mother, my sister and I like all the girls, did the whole baby oil and iodine mix while lying on those shiny aluminum foil looking mats. I didn't put that on my face (yuck) but who wore sunscreen back then? We had no idea how just how stupid that was.

It's a wonder I'm not covered in sun spots. I have a tiny one on my cheek which SkinMedica Lytera has faded to hardly visible on bare skin. For many years now I slather on high spf sunscreen. I shy away from the sun. You guys are always way ahead of me on great products. However I just recently became aware of some of the amazing products SkinMedica has. I've been using theirs and some by Drunk Elephant for the last few months and love them.

I'm naturally very fair like my mother but about a week or two into summer I looked like my daddy. The sun brings out the Native American in me. I would get seriously brown with a hint of red. When we went to the beach he got super dark with more red coming through. I think my skin is a freak of nature

I'm sorry if my description offended anyone. I certainly didn't intend to. My brain couldn't come up with any other words.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Guitar Edition, lol! Whyyy?


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Guitar Edition, lol! Whyyy?



  


..


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Guitar Edition, lol! Whyyy?



BWHAAAAAA!!!! Why is right LOLOL!Too funny.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2017)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks for your review. I may just have to try that. It's so hard to find a moisturizer that doesn't look flat without being too heavy for my skin. The fresh boost sounds like what I have been looking for as 55 is awaiting me in September.
> 
> Surprisingly my skin is in pretty good condition considering my sun habits of the 70's.  Everyone hung out at the lake with their parent's ski boats. Ignoring our mother, my sister and I like all the girls, did the whole baby oil and iodine mix while lying on those shiny aluminum foil looking mats. I didn't put that on my face (yuck) but who wore sunscreen back then? We had no idea how just how stupid that was.
> 
> ...



You're so cute!  Yes, those 70's sun worshipers we all were. I was probably less so than my 3 sisters but yes, we slathered on baby oil to lay in the sun.  Fortunately I don't like to sweat so I never stayed in it long. I avoid the sun like a vampire & I wear hats & dark sunglasses all the time.

Your skin can change like that!? Amazing & I'm sure it beautiful.  We're close in age (I'll be 58 ) so I understand. I've never heard of skinmedica. I'll search it out. I'm REALLY loving Tatcha the essence & the water cream right now for soft glowy skin.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> You're so cute!  Yes, those 70's sun worshipers we all were. I was probably less so than my 3 sisters but yes, we slathered on baby oil to lay in the sun.  Fortunately I don't like to sweat so I never stayed in it long. I avoid the sun like a vampire & I wear hats & dark sunglasses all the time.
> 
> Your skin can change like that!? Amazing & I'm sure it beautiful.  We're close in age (I'll be 58 ) so I understand. I've never heard of skinmedica. I'll search it out. I'm REALLY loving Tatcha the essence & the water cream right now for soft glowy skin.



You remind me of a time as I teenager when I put on baby oil by the pool and was naively shocked that I tanned lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> You remind me of a time as I teenager when I put on baby oil by the pool and was naively shocked that I tanned lol



 My sister used so much baby oil it was crazy. She did get a really good tan, but regrets it now. It worked


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> My sister used so much baby oil it was crazy. She did get a really good tan, but regrets it now. It worked



Too well lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*Let's breath some life into the YSL thread! 

Fall 2017 
La Laque Couture ~ ($28)  in Dancing Bronze and Studio (54) Silver

Night 54 Couture Variation Palette ~ $95



Couture Eye Liner ~ $34) 
01 Deep Black, 02 Blue, 03 Green, 04 Brown, 05 Burgundy & 06 Shimmery Nude

CC Creme SPF 35 - $45 
Lavendar, Apricot & Rose*



(makeup4all)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 17, 2017)

*YSL Tatouage Couture Matte Stain – New - Fall 2017The line will include 24 highly pigmented matte colors with an amazing staying power. I imagine that these will be super long-lasting on the lips and could even leave a stain behind. The range of colors will vary from country to country.*






(chicprofile)


----------



## MissTania (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, the packaging! I will need at least one!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 17, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61055
> 
> 
> Wow, the packaging! I will need at least one!



You and me both! I bought my first YSL lipstick this summer and oh boy talk about DANGEROUS territory   I've since bought 2 more


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61055
> 
> 
> Wow, the packaging! I will need at least one!



I thought it was rose gold at first, whew


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> you and me both! I bought my first ysl lipstick this summer and oh boy talk about dangerous territory   I've since bought 2 more



blasphemer!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> blasphemer!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


>



Just when you think you know someone...

Glad you've seen the light!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Just when you think you know someone...
> 
> Glad you've seen the light!



Oh yes! I'm not sure how I missed out on YSL given my love of other luxury brands. I have the Shock mascara and love it, but their lipsticks are incredible. It's all downhill now...


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh yes! I'm not sure how I missed out on YSL given my love of other luxury brands. I have the Shock mascara and love it, but their lipsticks are incredible. It's all downhill now...



They really are!
As for downhill...I always say...nothing in moderation


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61055
> 
> 
> Wow, the packaging! I will need at least one!



Blurgh! I was hoping they were finally doing different shades in special packaging, but they are the same as always.
These are up for pre-order at Saks.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurgh! I was hoping they were finally doing different shades in special packaging, but they are the same as always.
> These are up for pre-order at Saks.



I thought so. They're always doing that.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2017)

anyone tried new foundation or concealer?


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurgh! I was hoping they were finally doing different shades in special packaging, but they are the same as always.
> These are up for pre-order at Saks.



I was thinking these looked like their usual shades they always do in the special packaging. What is the rose pink one though? I've never seen that one... only the other 4.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2017)

Shars said:


> I was thinking these looked like their usual shades they always do in the special packaging. What is the rose pink one though? I've never seen that one... only the other 4.



Rose Stiletto. They usually do that one too, but it's the first to sell out.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Rose Stiletto. They usually do that one too, but it's the first to sell out.



Yup. Always Rose Stiletto, Le Nu etc


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 18, 2017)

Are any of them really nice shades?


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Rose Stiletto. They usually do that one too, but it's the first to sell out.



Ah thank you. I don't think I own that one so that's the one I'll probably pick up. They really need to give us some fall shades for holiday though. There's only so much nude and pink I can wear haha. Apparently the young man likes red, bright pink and orange on me so I have to wear all the reds, oranges and hot pinks I have... you know... for love lol!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurgh! I was hoping they were finally doing different shades in special packaging, but they are the same as always.
> These are up for pre-order at Saks.



That's disappointing and so boring to keep repeating old shades. I wish they would have done some new mattes instead. I don't have Rose Stiletto so that's a possibility. I already have Le Fuschia and the rest don't look suitable for me.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> You and me both! I bought my first YSL lipstick this summer and oh boy talk about DANGEROUS territory   I've since bought 2 more



Awesome! I have quite a few from YSL. They do the most electric corals reds and fuschias with nice shine and pigmentation. They are definitely luxurious and in a league of their own! Have you got any of the mattes yet? I think you would love 207, 208, 211 and 215.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> That's disappointing and so boring to keep repeating old shades. I wish they would have done some new mattes instead. I don't have Rose Stiletto so that's a possibility. I already have Le Fuschia and the rest don't look suitable for me.



Rose Stiletto is pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Are any of them really nice shades?



These are the shades they usually use, like with Star Clash etc


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Awesome! I have quite a few from YSL. They do the most electric corals reds and fuschias with nice shine and pigmentation. They are definitely luxurious and in a league of their own! Have you got any of the mattes yet? I think you would love 207, 208, 211 and 215.



Thanks for the recommendations! Good to know! I picked up my first matte this Saturday- 215 and love it. I also ended up ordering 213 before the end of the Sephora event was over. Now I want to try more!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2017)

Pierre Berge, Transformative Fashion Executive and Opera Czar, Dies at 86 - NYTimes.com


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2017)

I ordered the new concealer. I hope its great.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the new concealer. I hope its great.




i am not too crazy about it. it does not cover enough for under my eyes. it is lightweight and doesn't settle into lines and slightly matte , i do prefer more moisturizing but it's ok. i think it would be good for someone who doesn't need as much coverage


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62155



I couldn't pull it off, but that e/s palette is pretty!


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't feel any of YSL collections lately. I cannot remember when it was the last time that I bought something from their seasonal releases .


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i am not too crazy about it. it does not cover enough for under my eyes. it is lightweight and doesn't settle into lines and slightly matte , i do prefer more moisturizing but it's ok. i think it would be good for someone who doesn't need as much coverage



Thank you. I can skip that now. I am still curious about the foundation as I cannot seem to find one that can get along with my skin. I wish some of the companies that have a great product would stop with the "Hey lets reformulate this" 

The By Terry Cover Expert seemed to do pretty well, not HG but I liked it. They jumped on the reformulate thing & added sunscreen & not sure of the other changes and now it is a completely different foundation. The product once had glowing reviews now have sunk. I use a separate high soft sunscreen so that isn't a major selling point for me and apparently others as well.

Having fair, combo, acne prone, skin is not easy to find a good foundation let alone a great one. Also one that covers and somewhat matte but not flat matte that can look cakey. Even looking at $100 plus foundations do not have that many great reviews. So frustrating.


----------



## leonah (Nov 2, 2017)

Haviggi said:


> I don't feel any of YSL collections lately. I cannot remember when it was the last time that I bought something from their seasonal releases .



me neither. the last thing I bought was from spring 16 collection when I got the gypsy opale face powder..


----------



## MissTania (Nov 21, 2017)

I've noticed some new Matte lipstick shades from # 219-225. I like the looks of 221 and 224 but there don't seem to be any swatches from bloggers or info about the shade extensions. 

Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick | YSL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I've noticed some new Matte lipstick shades from # 219-225. I like the looks of 221 and 224 but there don't seem to be any swatches from bloggers or info about the shade extensions.
> 
> Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick | YSL



I've been eyeing those two too! They went up at Sephora online earlier this fall here but are not in store yet. I thought about getting them during the sale but decided to wait. Will let you know if they come in store here soon. I will swatch them


----------



## MissTania (Nov 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I've been eyeing those two too! They went up at Sephora online earlier this fall here but are not in store yet. I thought about getting them during the sale but decided to wait. Will let you know if they come in store here soon. I will swatch them



Awesome! I am very tempted to order from Steawberrynet as there is no sign of them here as yet. Will let you know if I do


----------



## MissTania (Nov 27, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I've been eyeing those two too! They went up at Sephora online earlier this fall here but are not in store yet. I thought about getting them during the sale but decided to wait. Will let you know if they come in store here soon. I will swatch them


I just ordered them as there was an extra 10% off on Strawberrynet. I shall report back with swatches shortly after they arrive!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 15, 2017)

*YSL Volupté Liquid Color Balm Spring 2018 - January 2018
A water based liquid color balm ~ 




Shades:
N°1-Night Rehab
N°2-Expose Me Rose
N°3-Shon Me Peach
N°4-Spy on Me Nude
N°5-Watch Me Orange
N°6-Undress Me Coral
N°7-Grab Me Red
N°8-Excite Me Pink
N°9-Strip Me Fuchsia
N°10-Devour Me Plum
N°11-Hook Me Berry
N°12-Chase Me Nude

(info from chicprofile)*


----------



## Monsy (Dec 15, 2017)

I am so excited for these!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *YSL Volupté Liquid Color Balm Spring 2018 - January 2018
> A water based liquid color balm ~
> 
> View attachment 62628
> ...




Nice! I want that guitar too!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 15, 2017)

i ordered le nu lipstick from sephora (on sale)


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 15, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i ordered le nu lipstick from sephora (on sale)



I saw that they were on sale in the US! Right on! No such luck in Canada


----------



## MissTania (Dec 17, 2017)

Rouge Tatouage swatches

YSL Rouge Tatouage Matte Lip Stain | Swatches + Review | By Georgia Grace


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2017)

that most obvious going over the lip line is killing it for me... sorry i had to say it 
I love her product photos but her "face" swatches and makeup looks are always so messy that I lose interest in product instantly. It's good for my wallet tho

example


----------



## MissTania (Dec 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I've been eyeing those two too! They went up at Sephora online earlier this fall here but are not in store yet. I thought about getting them during the sale but decided to wait. Will let you know if they come in store here soon. I will swatch them












224 is a very pretty warm pink and 221 is a vibrant neon hot pink.

224 is more unique to me but both are gorgeous. I am sure both will suit you


----------



## MissTania (Dec 17, 2017)

Monsy said:


> that most obvious going over the lip line is killing it for me... sorry i had to say it
> I love her product photos but her "face" swatches and makeup looks are always so messy that I lose interest in product instantly. It's good for my wallet tho
> 
> example
> ...



I can't stand it either! It looks like a lipliner moustache and the lip swatches look very jagged. I love the Beauty Professor but she does it all the time too, e.g. her latest post:


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2017)

I am so glad i am not the only one, i really don't want someone to say i am mean but it just looks so awful. like it is so obvious and makes it look like child doing makeup.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 62688
> 
> 
> View attachment 62689
> ...



Very beautiful especially the warm pink! Thanks!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 17, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 62688
> 
> 
> View attachment 62689
> ...



 
Thank you so much for your thoughts and the great swatches! I love them both! 224 is definitely more unique as you note, but I love the vibrancy of 221 too. Both are gorgeous on your skintone! Thank you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 17, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I can't stand it either! It looks like a lipliner moustache and the lip swatches look very jagged. I love the Beauty Professor but she does it all the time too, e.g. her latest post:
> 
> View attachment 62692



Dear me....it IS a lipliner moustache! I love her too, but what is happening?!?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 17, 2017)

Lipliner moustache! *snort!*


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2017)

TBP has been doing that a lot lately. I blame IG trends.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Dear me....it IS a lipliner moustache! I love her too, but what is happening?!?





boschicka said:


> Lipliner moustache! *snort!*



AHAHAHAHAHA 

I was thinking it was like a kid's chocolate milk mustache


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> TBP has been doing that a lot lately. *I blame IG trends*.



so true


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2017)

Is it really a "thing" or is it that they feel that their lips appear too thin?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2017)

yes that is why they are doing it. somehow it became acceptable trend like everyone is blind and we can't see how obvious it is


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2017)

But...do they see that it looks...umm, not natural


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> But...do they see that it looks...umm, not natural



 and quite obviously not their lips?! I had no idea this was a trend!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> and quite obviously not their lips?! I had no idea this was a trend!



I remember it being huge esp. because of a reality star, though it turned out lip fillers or something were also involved


----------



## MissTania (Dec 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I remember it being huge esp. because of a reality star, though it turned out lip fillers or something were also involved



Kylie Jenner has had a massive influence. It's quite incredible how much lip fillers can alter a person's appearance and how full lips are idealized and promoted on Instagram. I recently saw this and was gobsmacked: 

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh man, I feel blessed...I've always had fuller lips & when I was little my brothers & sisters would tease me & call me "lips" who's laughing now


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> that most obvious going over the lip line is killing it for me... sorry i had to say it
> I love her product photos but her "face" swatches and makeup looks are always so messy that I lose interest in product instantly. It's good for my wallet tho
> 
> example
> ...





MissTania said:


> I can't stand it either! It looks like a lipliner moustache and the lip swatches look very jagged. I love the Beauty Professor but she does it all the time too, e.g. her latest post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Okay...I am glad I am not all alone in my thoughts on this as well. I could never walk around with my lips overdrawn...I would feel clownish...and I know the husband would ask if I had too much wine before putting on my lipstick...*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah, they are fooling no one. Just be happy with what you have and don’t make yourself look silly.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 18, 2017)

Anybody else getting the YSL Chinese New Year blush?  I did.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 19, 2017)

regarding our lip talk
Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> regarding our lip talk
> Instagram



Wow. That is just plain bad, and she doesn't even have thin lips to begin with!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> regarding our lip talk
> Instagram



And...MEOW in the comments  It's seriously NOT an attractive look.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

Cheri Oteri as Collette Reardon


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Cheri Oteri as Collette Reardon
> View attachment 62707


Classic Cheri


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Classic Cheri



I loved that skit always. Sometimes when I wear red lipstick & eat I feel like I look just like that when I'm done


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I loved that skit always. Sometimes when I wear red lipstick & eat I feel like I look just like that when I'm done



Ha! Noooo


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> regarding our lip talk Instagram


*Yikes!!! Just not my cup of tea… *


elegant-one said:


> Cheri Oteri as Collette Reardon
> View attachment 62707



*​I loved SNL when Cheri, Molly, Will & Chris were regulars!*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yikes!!! Just not my cup of tea… *
> 
> 
> *​I loved SNL when Cheri, Molly, Will & Chris were regulars!*



Yes! It was all funny ...then


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 20, 2017)

Just got my YSL Chinese NY Joy blush & it's  It's a bit like Dior's Glow blush but amped up just a bit with a beautiful slight violet undertone to it. I really love it on. It's fresh looking on the skin.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 10, 2018)

I got that nice Sephora 500 point YSL Ultimate lip wardrobe. I thought for sure it would have been gone by now.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got that nice Sephora 500 point YSL Ultimate lip wardrobe. I thought for sure it would have been gone by now.



I immediately thought of you when I saw that!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I immediately thought of you when I saw that!



Awe, I just like that you thought of me   I hope that they actually remember to put the YSL kit IN MY BOX.  The  Fenty 100 point lipstick was missing from one of my boxes as well as other samples.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Awe, I just like that you thought of me   I hope that they actually remember to put the YSL kit IN MY BOX.  The  Fenty 100 point lipstick was missing from one of my boxes as well as other samples.



Oh no! They better not forget!


----------



## Shars (Jan 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got that nice Sephora 500 point YSL Ultimate lip wardrobe. I thought for sure it would have been gone by now.



I ordered that today too! I also thought it would have been gone by now. I thought it was only 3 lippies but realised after that it's 4. One of which I already have lol. They better not mess with my samples... *shakes fists* I chose that Fenty Beauty lipstick perk as well.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 10, 2018)

Shars said:


> I ordered that today too! I also thought it would have been gone by now. I thought it was only 3 lippies but realised after that it's 4. One of which I already have lol. They better not mess with my samples... *shakes fists* I chose that Fenty Beauty lipstick perk as well.


 It's a great set. I thought of you the other day...did you ever get the Armani gloss set? I saw it pop in stock & right back out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 10, 2018)

Ooooh, Nordies has the new Sisley Paris Chinese New Year lip twist in Tango  Got it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got that nice Sephora 500 point YSL Ultimate lip wardrobe. I thought for sure it would have been gone by now.



Yay! Me too!


----------



## Shars (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It's a great set. I thought of you the other day...*did you ever get the Armani gloss set?* I saw it pop in stock & right back out.



I never did you know! I gave up on stalking it in the end lol. How are you doing? And how were the holidays with Miss Ruby? She must be getting so big!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

Shars said:


> I never did you know! I gave up on stalking it in the end lol. How are you doing? And how were the holidays with Miss Ruby? She must be getting so big!



Doing well now. Hubs & I both had that horrible flu/cough, ugh. The holidays were so fun but so short. Miss Ruby is such a hoot!!! We slept in Ruby's room  so when she woke up in the morning I would pick her up out of her crib & put her in bed with Mamma & Poppa LOL! She would baby talk about all the things in her room  It was so cute, she pulled the blanket up over poppa, played with his hair & then said, shhhh! baby. I said Ruby, you have no idea what a big baby your poppa is  Ahhh, what a wonderful time. Thanks for asking dear.

How was your holiday?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Doing well now. Hubs & I both had that horrible flu/cough, ugh. The holidays were so fun but so short. Miss Ruby is such a hoot!!! We slept in Ruby's room  so when she woke up in the morning I would pick her up out of her crib & put her in bed with Mamma & Poppa LOL! She would baby talk about all the things in her room  It was so cute, she pulled the blanket up over poppa, played with his hair & then said, shhhh! baby. I said Ruby, you have no idea what a big baby your poppa is  Ahhh, what a wonderful time. Thanks for asking dear.
> 
> How was your holiday?



Love it all!!!  I met my 11 month old nephew for the first time over the holidays and thought of you with your grandbaby.  How old is Ruby now?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Love it all!!!  I met my 11 month old nephew for the first time over the holidays and thought of you with your grandbaby.  How old is Ruby now?



Ahh, that is such a cute age! I'm sure you enjoyed seeing him. Ruby will be 21 months this month. I cannot believe she's going to be 2 so soon. She's putting these cute kind of sentences together. Counts & sings her ABC's now  We did facetime with our DIL & Ruby last night for a little pick me up. She has this cough & is a bit down because her daddy had to fly to NY this week on business & she's not used to him not being there  She keeps saying, "My Daddy"


----------



## Shars (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Doing well now. Hubs & I both had that horrible flu/cough, ugh. The holidays were so fun but so short. Miss Ruby is such a hoot!!! We slept in Ruby's room  so when she woke up in the morning I would pick her up out of her crib & put her in bed with Mamma & Poppa LOL! She would baby talk about all the things in her room  It was so cute, she pulled the blanket up over poppa, played with his hair & then said, shhhh! baby. I said Ruby, you have no idea what a big baby your poppa is  Ahhh, what a wonderful time. Thanks for asking dear.
> 
> How was your holiday?



Awwww that is just the sweetest, most hilarious thing ever!

My holiday was quiet this year but it was a good kind of quiet. Wish I had another week to do nothing, though! haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

Shars said:


> Awwww that is just the sweetest, most hilarious thing ever!
> 
> My holiday was quiet this year but it was a good kind of quiet. Wish I had another week to do nothing, though! haha.



  That's really great.  I really appreciate quiet! In fact, I'm taking some much needed down time now for awhile. 

I just got & tried out the YSL 500pt kit. I love everything it! Silly me, I placed another order so I could get another kit lol. I love the #70  nude in it. I never thought it would work on me. It's very pretty.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> That's really great.  I really appreciate quiet! In fact, I'm taking some much needed down time now for awhile.
> 
> I just got & tried out the YSL 500pt kit. I love everything it! Silly me, I placed another order so I could get another kit lol. I love the #70  nude in it. I never thought it would work on me. It's very pretty.




Glad you love it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

OMGosh, I forgot to post the funniest thing that happened. When we were chillin with Ruby laying in bed chatting with us, about 2 hours passed & all the sudden we hear our son's voice on like a loud speaker in her room saying, "Can we get a diaper change done in there?"...WhhWhh WHAT? So I said back, "Oh my gosh, did I go to sleep & wake up in Walmart with a clean up on aisle 9 !!!?  I didn't know those baby monitors worked in reverse to be able to talk back into the room LOLOL!!! I then asked Ruby if she needed a diaper change & right away she said NO 

Anyhow, can you believe this...Sephora just cancelled my YSL 500pt kit that I just placed another order to get! So I went back & looked & it was still listed in the points. I called CS &  she told me she didn't know why it would be cancelled because they were showing almost 500 in stock  I told her she needs to cancel the item I ordered then too. She said she would try & also sent an email to her manager to go ahead & send me the YSL kit. Geesh. They have cancelled 6 of my orders in the last week.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh, I forgot to post the funniest thing that happened. When we were chillin with Ruby laying in bed chatting with us, about 2 hours passed & all the sudden we hear our son's voice on like a loud speaker in her room saying, "Can we get a diaper change done in there?"...WhhWhh WHAT? So I said back, "Oh my gosh, did I go to sleep & wake up in Walmart with a clean up on aisle 9 !!!?  I didn't know those baby monitors worked in reverse to be able to talk back into the room LOLOL!!! I then asked Ruby if she needed a diaper change & right away she said NO
> 
> Anyhow, can you believe this...Sephora just cancelled my YSL 500pt kit that I just placed another order to get! So I went back & looked & it was still listed in the points. I called CS &  she told me she didn't know why it would be cancelled because they were showing almost 500 in stock  I told her she needs to cancel the item I ordered then too. She said she would try & also sent an email to her manager to go ahead & send me the YSL kit. Geesh. They have cancelled 6 of my orders in the last week.



Love the baby Ruby story!

Dislike the stupid Sephora nonsense!  I hope you get your 2nd kit.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Love the baby Ruby story!
> 
> Dislike the stupid Sephora nonsense!  I hope you get your 2nd kit.



  I think Sephora hates me LOL!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I think Sephora hates me LOL!



Indeed! I would start taking it personally.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Indeed! I would start taking it personally.



 They just cancelled my order lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 16, 2018)

It looks like the new Touche Eclat TM is available in the US on the YSL website. I tried to post the link but am having technical difficulties.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes I got the email . No BD shades lighter than BD40. So annoying. I usually wear bd10 in TE foundation


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 16, 2018)

[MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION] that is annoying! I wonder why they did that. 

I Also am wondering if this new TM a will be closer to the old Touche Eclat foundation. The new version of that foundation just doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> @Monsy that is annoying! I wonder why they did that.
> 
> I Also am wondering if this new T*M a will be closer to the old Touche Eclat foundation*. The new version of that foundation just doesn’t do it for me.



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m going back and forth on ordering this off the YSL website. I need some reviews to pop up


----------



## Monsy (Feb 4, 2018)

anyone getting new lip blams?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2018)

Monsy said:


> anyone getting new lip blams?



Yes, had a note, so today I ordered 12 Chase Me Nude and 10 Devour Me Plum.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 4, 2018)

keep us posted


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2018)

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 4, 2018)

I want shade 4


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2018)

Volupté Liquid Balm

I received #10  and #12  today.  I was a little worried with how they looked upon immediate application, like opaque creams, but they quickly melted into my lips and ended up looking like lip stains.  I'm very happy with both colors.  The plum shade is quite pigmented on my saran wrap lips, but again, looked like a stain.
As for the balm claims about them....I can't really weigh in on that part yet.  I suspect they aren't over the top moisturizing, but are similar to other lip oils.  Sadly I never purchased the previous oils, so can't compare.
Overall I'm rather pleased with them.  Easy application, melt in quickly and evenly, and left a nice stain.


----------



## Haven (Feb 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Volupté Liquid Balm
> 
> I received #10  and #12  today.  I was a little worried with how they looked upon immediate application, like opaque creams, but they quickly melted into my lips and ended up looking like lip stains.  I'm very happy with both colors.  The plum shade is quite pigmented on my saran wrap lips, but again, looked like a stain.
> As for the balm claims about them....I can't really weigh in on that part yet.  I suspect they aren't over the top moisturizing, but are similar to other lip oils.  Sadly I never purchased the previous oils, so can't compare.
> Overall I'm rather pleased with them.  Easy application, melt in quickly and evenly, and left a nice stain.



Do they have a strong scent? Some ysl lippies are too fragranced for my taste.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2018)

Haven said:


> Do they have a strong scent? Some ysl lippies are too fragranced for my taste.



I've gotten rid of a few YSL lippies for that reason, but I can handle these.  It's definitely the classic YSL lippie scent, which I don't love, but these are bearable.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2018)

Lilibet izquierdo on Instagram: “@yslbeauty Yves Saint Laurent Urban Escape Makeup Collection for Summer 2018. The Urban Escape collection by YSL includes just a couple…”


----------



## Estereofonica (Mar 11, 2018)

I like the eyeshadow palette and the bronzing powder


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2018)

Caroline  on Instagram: “YSL Summer’18 [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=swatches]#swatches  Yay or Nay or #yslbeauty”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2018)

I tried the new All In One Glow in 10 which seemed too dark & yellow but it went on fine. I used it over the new I think it's called Top Secret -  Instant moisture  glow hydrating but not a primer thing. My skin look quite flawless & nice. I really hated to try anything new because my skin is looking really nice lol. YSL uses way too much fragrance in everything. I also tried the new balm in call me rose, & I loved it on.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2018)

I just got the new LE warm rose pink blush highlighter from Nordies. Anybody else get it? Cute compact.


----------



## awickedshape (May 22, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “У YSL в осенней коллекции 2018 г. выйдет абсолютно новый и очень интересный продукт Couture Chalk. Внешне он похож на карандаш, но это мел.…”


----------



## fur4elise (May 29, 2018)

*Le Fuchsia Collection ~ Summer 18
*





(deets on chicprofile)


----------



## MissTania (May 30, 2018)

The Le Fuchsia new shades, top to bottom: 80, 79 and 78. 

Chicprofile has incorrectly labelled 79 as 70.

I purchased 80 which is a lilac pink and looks more lilac in person than the swatch in my pic.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2018)

美香 on Instagram: “今日はYSLのブルーで この季節になるとブルーパレットは必ず１つは欲しくなる サンローランは決して昔風な青のアイシャドーにならない パッと見てこれ全部つけるの？ NONNON…”


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2018)

anyone else excited about the new blushes?

Page Not Found • Instagram


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2018)

Monsy said:


> anyone else excited about the new blushes?
> 
> Page Not Found • Instagram



I think I want #5 .


----------



## boschicka (Jun 12, 2018)

Previous YSL blushes have not lasted on me. Do we know if these are reformulated?
(I'm unable to see the links, but I saw the blushes on a Russian post previously. So apologies if this info is in the links, but I can't see it.)


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2018)

I was never interested in their blushes before somehow they were so meh... I think i want the lightest one


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 12, 2018)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 64178
> 
> 
> The Le Fuchsia new shades, top to bottom: 80, 79 and 78.
> ...



I think I want 80


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 26, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “В июле выйдет в продажу ограниченная коллекция губных помад в милейших черных матовых футлярах от YSL Beauty . В коллекции 6 оттенков…”


----------



## Erena (Jul 15, 2018)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 64178
> 
> 
> The Le Fuchsia new shades, top to bottom: 80, 79 and 78.
> ...



Do you mind doing a swatch on hand? I've been googling for days and still couldn't a swatch of that color! Is there any grey in it?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Свотчи новых универсальных мелков Couture Chalk из осенней коллекции YSL Beauty „Yconic Purple“ Fall 2018.Старт продаж в России октябрь. …”


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2018)

new blushes and highlighters are up on nordies. I ordered one blush - nude blouse and 2 HL 01 and 02


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2018)

got my order. blush seems nice , HL they sent me wrong shade 03 instead of 02
so i did live chat and they just told me oh well go to store and return it
FOR SURE
first impressions - NOTHING SPECIAL. formula seems dry


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2018)

I got sample packets today of the YSL All Hours concealer & I  really, really love it. I looked just like skin not concealer. I would  say it covers nicely & has medium coverage. It really looked  beautiful & flawless. Reviews are all over the place. I used 1  Porcelain.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2018)

I have it . it's good and really feels and looks like skin. for me i wish it had more coverage. also i wish it was a bit more hydrating for around the eyes.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I have it . it's good and really feels and looks like skin. for me i wish it had more coverage. also i wish it was a bit more hydrating for around the eyes.



They could have tweaked it a bit, but it looks really good on.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2018)

YES! I love how natural it looks . Plus, it doesn’t bother my contacts.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> got my order. blush seems nice , HL they sent me wrong shade 03 instead of 02
> so i did live chat and they just told me oh well go to store and return it
> FOR SURE
> first impressions - NOTHING SPECIAL. formula seems dry



What?! They screwed up and you need to go to the store! If I ever had a problem with an order they immediately emailed me a return label and sent me the new product right away. 

Although, another store sat on my return for two weeks before they fixed it after 4 phone calls...but that’s another story. 

Makes you wonder if people are scamming the stores with returns so much that they are going to change return policies.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2018)

I would not be surprised.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Thank you so much  [MENTION=16430]shu[/MENTION]niibeauty  Свотч насыщенного красного оттенка новой губной помады с матовым финишем YSL Rouge PurCouture The…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 28, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Лимитированный хайлайтер YSL Beauty Palette Star Devotion Edition.Старт продаж пока неизвестно .”


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Thank you so much   @shu niibeauty  Свотч насыщенного красного оттенка новой губной помады с матовым финишем YSL Rouge PurCouture The…”



Is it just me lol...I don't like that it's square


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Is it just me lol...I don't like that it's square



Reminds me of art class- using pastels


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Aug 31, 2018)

There's a new Flash Primer, it's a pink mascara primer.  I can't find it on any U.S. site yet


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Reminds me of art class- using pastels



Oh my gosh, YES you're right!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2018)

이기린 on Instagram: “각 이 살아 있다아... 더슬림 21호 올렸더니 늠나 핫해서 가지고 온  #입생로랑  루쥬쀠르꾸뛰르더슬림 4가지 컬러  #입생로랑 루쥬 쀠르 꾸뛰르 더 슬림  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=yslbeauty]#yslbeauty  ROUGE PUR COUTURE THE SLIM . 입생로랑은 매트…”[/url]


----------



## MissTania (Sep 15, 2018)

Erena said:


> Do you mind doing a swatch on hand? I've been googling for days and still couldn't a swatch of that color! Is there any grey in it?



Sorry I just saw this. Let me know if you still want a hand swatch!


----------



## Erena (Sep 16, 2018)

MissTania said:


> Sorry I just saw this. Let me know if you still want a hand swatch!



It's alright.  And yes please, I'l love to see a hand swatch. Thank you!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 21, 2018)

Erena said:


> It's alright.  And yes please, I'l love to see a hand swatch. Thank you!






In sunlight. It's pretty! I did not see grey in it on me.


----------



## Erena (Sep 22, 2018)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 64910
> 
> 
> 
> In sunlight. It's pretty! I did not see grey in it on me.



Thank you, I really appreciate you taking the time to do the swatch for me! 

This color is right up to my alley. I ordered it.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2018)

Erena said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate you taking the time to do the swatch for me!
> 
> This color is right up to my alley. I ordered it.



You're welcome, I hope you love it!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Holiday 2018!  Красивые "живые" фото палетки для лица Multi-Use Makeup Palette, хайлайтера в стике Face Highlighter и одной из…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Holiday 2018 Swatches!  Свотчи хайлайтера в стикеры YSL Face Highlighter из рождественской коллекции макияжа YSL Gold Attraction…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Свотч нового лимитированного хайлайтера YSL Beauty Palette Star Devotion Edition в красивом футляре со звездами.  В Японии он уже в…”


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2018)

Maria Taranenko on Instagram: “На лицо новый тренд - съмные арт-колпачки для помады. Все началось с Rouge G, Guerlain, которая весной получила целый <<гардероб>> из…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Maria Taranenko on Instagram: “На лицо новый тренд - съмные арт-колпачки для помады. Все началось с Rouge G, Guerlain, которая весной получила целый <<гардероб>> из…”



Sort of liking changing the cases on RougeGs


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Sort of liking changing the cases on RougeGs



Yup! Although it seems Degennes said Givenchy did it first


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 5, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Sort of liking changing the cases on RougeGs





awickedshape said:


> Yup! Although it seems Degennes said Givenchy did it first
> View attachment 65229


*
Oh the drama of it all...the thing is I thought of the Rouge G cases as well. I don't remember Givenchy having interchangeable tops. Oh well.*


----------



## Erena (Nov 6, 2018)

Nicely done! I wish more brands offer custom engraving on their products.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2018)

@marytushik on Instagram: “Весна YSL [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=yslbeauty]#yslbeauty #yslmakeup  #beautynews”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  Свотчи 6 новых оттенков губных помад-бальзамов @yslbeauty Rouge Volupte Plump-in-Colour, придающих объем…”


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 14, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  Свотчи масел для губ Volupte Tint-in-Oil из весенней коллекции макияжа 2019 г. @yslbeauty Shimmer Rush…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  У @yslbeauty выходят 12 новых оттенков губных помад Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Shine. Свотчи их всех в…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  Свотчи губных помад Rouge Volupte Shine из весенней коллекции макияжа 2019 г. @yslbeauty Shimmer Rush…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  Свотчи палетки для глаз и губ YSL Shimmer Rush Makeup Palette (включает в себя 4 оттенка для глаз и 2 оттенка…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “YSL Spring 2019 Swatches!  Свотч палетки для лица YSL Shimmer Rush Face Palette (включает в себя румяна и хайлайтер) из весенней…”


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2019)

I bought the Shimmer Rush face palette today. I swatched it in Nordies today but it was already sold out so I came home & ordered it from NM. I didn't really see any shimmer to it, more like a gorgeous slight pearl finish. If you swirl all the middle shades, it is a slight pale peachy ballet pink. The white-ish outer shade is so beautiful on the skin. Over all, the powder is insanely fine milled & gives the skin a very soft focus look.


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 22, 2019)

any idea when the shimmer rush all over palette will be released? I see the face palette is available but I can't find an exact released date for the other spring products


ETA:never-mind, I see that neimans had it and sold out already


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 24, 2019)

So I Was able to backorder the all over palette from NM. It won't arrive until the last week of February, but that's perfectly fine I don't anticipate wearing these shades until we are we're properly in spring anyway


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

Cake Face said:


> So I Was able to backorder the all over palette from NM. It won't arrive until the last week of February, but that's perfectly fine I don't anticipate wearing these shades until we are we're properly in spring anyway


Good! I hope you love it when you get it. Most times, NM gets the backordered items much faster than the stated date.


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Good! I hope you love it when you get it. Most times, NM gets the backordered items much faster than the stated date.



You were right, I received the shipping notice this morning!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2019)

Cake Face said:


> You were right, I received the shipping notice this morning!



Awesome! I think that every time I've had a BO, it shipped early. Let us know what you think of it when you get it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new Curler mascara? I've seen a few positive reviews and I'm thinking of replacing my mascara with it when it's time.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2019)

did you ladies see new touch eclat with more  coverage?? I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope, didn't see that Monsy.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 31, 2019)

That sounds great!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 7, 2019)

The new high coverage touche eclat is up on the US site. I'm very curious about it, but I just repurchased my concealer so I won't be trying it for a while.  If anyone does buy it though I'd really like to know your thoughts!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 7, 2019)

i really wanted to order it but no swatches...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 15, 2019)

YSL Touche Elcat High Cover Radiance Concealer Review & Swatches

I was so excited for this, but the lightest shade is too neutral/not pinktoned enough for me.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2019)

her swatches are never accurate


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2019)

new TE is up on nordies and there are some swatches too
also very nice gwp mini mascara with 25$ (there is lancome dior ysl ct clinique eetc)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2019)

YSL New Shimmer sticks! Anybody getting one? I think I'll order the light rose.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2019)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]* ~ 
There she is! *
*​Hope all is well lovely lady x0x0x*


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> @elegant-one * ~
> There she is! *
> *​Hope all is well lovely lady x0x0x*


 Hi hun! I'm in & out. Busy, busy right now but things should settle down for me next week  Going to see baby Ruby tomorrow for the weekend & boy are we excited. We've been dog sitting their dog for 2 weeks while they flew to NY on business. The dog has exhausted us, for real.  

What's new with you babe? Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2019)

I got the concealer and i am pretty disappointed by it. coverage is sheer to medium there is no way this is full coverage. also the color is so damn dark. i got shade 2 and it looks like mac nw30 maybe even 35. wth
i am not sure if i should go swatch lighter ones or just return it


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2019)

Never mind.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2019)

I got the new Light Rose highlighter stick & I really love the sweet but noticeable glow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 22, 2019)

Has anyone tried any of the Zoe Kravitz nude lipsticks?


----------



## Trigger (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope. I’ve thought about it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2019)

One looked nice but it was matte so it's a no go for me


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Zoe Kravitz nude lipsticks?


I have Arlene's nude in my cart waiting to see a good lip swatch. I am also curious about Honey's nude.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2019)

tons of stuff is 40% off on their website. code FALL40
I ordered shock mascara


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Monsy said:


> tons of stuff is 40% off on their website. code FALL40
> I ordered shock mascara



Thank you for this info!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2019)

you are welcome!


----------

